# Your CELINE in action PICS!



## Bornsocialite26

"Sharing is good" but here in the sinful world of bag hags 'Enabling is better"
Paging all CELINE purse owners! Let the action PICS begin! Post away ladies


----------



## Bornsocialite26

If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day


----------



## purse-nality

woohoo!!!  won't be able to share anytime soon... in the meantime, will have to oggle at everyone's pics and kill myself w/ envy! :greengrin:


^*kat*, camel goes perfectly w/ turq! luv that dress!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> woohoo!!!  won't be able to share anytime soon... in the meantime, will have to oggle at everyone's pics and kill myself w/ envy! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> ^*kat*, camel goes perfectly w/ turq! luv that dress!



LOL! ladies beware of the lovely Purse-nality! she is an insanely good enabler I tell you

Charm, I swear I cant wait to see yours and the mod pics! you got me into this craze! seriously look what you've done...hahah!!! now Im even ogling at another zip version arghhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26




----------



## lufc_girl

OMG! I love love love your outfit!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lufc_girl said:


> OMG! I love love love your outfit!



really? I think I look silly in dresses... a mom like me swears by shorts and shirts 7x a week hehe...


----------



## flower71

*born*, you are beautiful in dresses, please show us more!
You look lovely in that black dress against your camel, so chic!
Gosh, I am already thinking next bag and mine hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## lufc_girl

*born* you look so amazing in dresses! 

*flower71* I really can't wait to see your photos with your awesome classic box!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

flower71 said:


> *born*, you are beautiful in dresses, please show us more!
> You look lovely in that black dress against your camel, so chic!
> Gosh, I am already thinking next bag and mine hasn't arrived yet...



LOL! Im not good friends w/ dresses...my wardrobe dept is composed of shorts, shorts and shorts oh were on the same boat! this morning I was thinking another zip in another color hahah!


----------



## flower71

^Addicted aren't we??? lol!


----------



## linhhhuynh

born, i love love LOVE the black outfit w/ the cute hat! very chic!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day



This looks great on you!


----------



## purse-nality

consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...


the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_". 

the fab *gchandler5*...


----------



## purse-nality

and the lovely *lufc_girl*...


----------



## gchandler5

Thank you purse-nality - I really need to post more pics of this beauty in action.  The scarf I had on in this photo drives me crazy - it is too distracting.  I will post better pics...


----------



## purse-nality

*Marielegance*'s pure feminine simplicity...


----------



## purse-nality

*SR22* dress-down chic...


----------



## purse-nality

PowerMagic's LE Boogie...


----------



## purse-nality

pretty *namie*...


----------



## purse-nality

last but not least... pics that jumpstarted a friend's celine frenzy...

*einseine*, marrying classic and edgy w/ the Luggage....


----------



## purse-nality

Holly, spotted by blogger/pfer *chicago.style*, w/ what looks to me the Luggage Zip NO curves (?)...

i couldn't resist. she looks so fresh!


----------



## purse-nality

gchandler5 said:


> Thank you purse-nality - I really need to post more pics of this beauty in action.  The scarf I had on in this photo drives me crazy - it is too distracting.  I will post better pics...



shush! you definitely carried it well!


----------



## einseine

This is me and Camel Luggage today!


----------



## einseine

purse-nality, thank you for your consolidation efforts! 
 Let us show your modeling. pics SOON!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

einseine said:


> This is me and Camel Luggage today!



ooooooh! the Camel that started my Celine affair!! how come she looks better on others! hi babe! did yours soften up already.. mine's just 4days old and she's softened up already


----------



## lufc_girl

*einseine* sooo nice! I'd love to have camel if I wasn't so sloppy 

Thanks *purse-nality* for merging the thread!


----------



## einseine

Bornsocialite26 said:


> ooooooh! the Camel that started my Celine affair!! how come she looks better on others! hi babe! did yours soften up already.. mine's just 4days old and she's softened up already


 
Hi Bornsocialite26! My camel mate!
Mine's sotened up compared to the original status. I have put a heavy paper inside the pocket, which helps mine to "stand up." Also I have 
put a hard plastic board at the bottom. When I purchase a tote I always do that to keep the shape.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

einseine said:


> Hi Bornsocialite26! My camel mate!
> Mine's sotened up compared to the original status. I have put a heavy paper inside the pocket, which helps mine to "stand up." Also I have
> put a hard plastic board at the bottom. When I purchase a tote I always do that to keep the shape.





oooooooh!camel mate it is! yeah I get ya! I noticed the back part of the tote tends to colapse more than the front part, il keep those tips in mind! I do love tote's simply because I like open bags all the time..also the leather scent is not too strong anymore so Im happy w/ that


----------



## KittyKat65

einseine said:


> This is me and Camel Luggage today!


I adore your outfit!!  You look so great!!


----------



## einseine

*lufc_girl*, thank you!  NONO, you are not sloppy!  Just cute  I'm too old to dress like you do.

*kittykat65*, thank you for your kind words!  We are all waiting for your Envelop in Action pics!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

einseine said:


> We are all waiting for your Envelop in Action pics!!!


Here she is at the grocery store...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

KittyKat65 said:


> Here she is at the grocery store...



Oh helooooooo there! you look mighty fierce riding that cart!!!


----------



## purse-nality

^^now that is one gorgy grocery cart!  dying w/ envy here!!! oh when, oh when...


----------



## ryrybaby12

Wow- that Anthracite looks awesome on the cart!


----------



## Longchamp

Looks like she's thirsty.  Love all your envelope bags.  Off to Paris in less than two weeks, may have to find one while I'm there.


----------



## einseine

:bump:
Waiting for your new modeling pics!!!


----------



## KittyKat65

More modeling pics.


----------



## jackieusc

kittykat-  love your grocery store action shot!!  so funny!  

I am still searching for the perfect luggage tote....


----------



## purse-nality

*flower71*...


----------



## purse-nality

for the sake of envelopes...






_courtesy of *eggpudding*_



and again... i'd like to pretend this is me! lol!







_courtesy of *eliespurse*_


http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrity-in-celine-634004.html


----------



## eggpudding

^Hehe! When can you officially adopt your Sunkist baby from HK?


----------



## purse-nality

^december? ugh! or until further notice 


ETA: that clutch!  reminds me of H bougainville color!


----------



## eggpudding

I'm crossing my fingers for you, hopefully you get it in Dec in time for Xmas 

Re clutch: I'll post the bigger pic here again, for everyone's viewing pleasure  I think it's on the Celine website, but it looks more red! The embossed stamp also reminds me a little bit of H.





via *Stockholm Street Style*


----------



## flower71

purse-nality said:


> *flower71*...


thanks purse, I posted it on another thread...I'll do more mod pics for sure, I am sooooo happy


----------



## lufc_girl

^ yes yes please more mod photos! 

My luggage with jeans and St James tee


----------



## eggpudding

^That outfit is perfection! Is yours the small or mini?


----------



## flower71

lufc_girl said:


> ^ yes yes please more mod photos!
> 
> My luggage with jeans and St James tee


This is perfect, casual and chic at the same time, love the pop of colour with your watch....


----------



## lufc_girl

*eggpudding* thank you so much  it's the small size and I'm 167 cm


----------



## eggpudding

Bornsocialite26 said:


>



Can't believe I missed this one.. gorgeous!


----------



## eggpudding

lufc_girl said:


> *eggpudding* thank you so much  it's the small size and I'm 167 cm



 Thank *you* for sharing!


----------



## lufc_girl

*flower71* I'm waiting for more of your Celine box in action 

I agree *Bornsocialite26* is gorgeous and I really love that photo of her with the dress and Camel luggage... I hope we'll see you and your Celine soon *eggpudding*


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lufc_girl said:


> *flower71* I'm waiting for more of your Celine box in action
> 
> I agree *Bornsocialite26* is gorgeous and I really love that photo of her with the dress and Camel luggage... I hope we'll see you and your Celine soon *eggpudding*




awwwww you girls here are wayyyyy too sweet! my navy envelope in luggage is arriving on Nov 2... hoping to share more pics w/ her.. but not sure w/ dresses.. I don't do dresses much.. shorts are my uniform... mommy uniform that is!


----------



## eggpudding

Bornsocialite26 said:


> awwwww you girls here are wayyyyy too sweet! my navy envelope in luggage is arriving on Nov 2... hoping to share more pics w/ her.. but not sure w/ dresses.. I don't do dresses much.. shorts are my uniform... mommy uniform that is!



Can't wait to see! I always enjoy your in action pics, you look like a model in shorts OR dresses *Born* 



lufc_girl said:


> *flower71* I'm waiting for more of your Celine box in action
> 
> I agree *Bornsocialite26* is gorgeous and I really love that photo of her with the dress and Camel luggage... I hope we'll see you and your Celine soon *eggpudding*



Gosh I really hope I can get my hands on one before the end of the year.. looking at all your beautiful pics is torture


----------



## Bornsocialite26

eggpudding said:


> Can't wait to see! I always enjoy your in action pics, you look like a model in shorts OR dresses *Born*
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I really hope I can get my hands on one before the end of the year.. looking at all your beautiful pics is torture




awww Egg...you got me blushing here! well, well, I guess I learned a few tips from my occasional modeling jobs hahah!
I shall dedicate my first action pic for the navy luggage for you babe!


----------



## duna

I'm in love with both the Classic box and the Luggage: can anyone give me a hint of their prices? .....In euros would be even better! TIA


----------



## purse-nality

eggpudding said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you, hopefully you get it in Dec in time for Xmas
> 
> Re clutch: I'll post the bigger pic here again, for everyone's viewing pleasure  I think it's on the Celine website, but it looks more red! The embossed stamp also reminds me a little bit of H.
> 
> via *Stockholm Street Style*



thanks! the clutch 




flower71 said:


> thanks purse, I posted it on another thread...I'll do more mod pics for sure, I am sooooo happy



luggage next?


----------



## purse-nality

^*duna*, the medium classic box is 2,300euros, luggage envelope 1,300euros. luggage zip prices vary depending on material, somewhere around 900-1,200. of course exotics go for more... check out our shopping thread for more info. HTH!


*lufc*, effortless chic! luv the blazer! just got a camel celine-ish 1 to wear w/ my luggage


----------



## duna

purse-nality said:


> ^*duna*, the medium classic box is 2,300euros, luggage envelope 1,300euros. luggage zip prices vary depending on material, somewhere around 900-1,200. of course exotics go for more... check out our shopping thread for more info. HTH!
> 
> 
> *lufc*, effortless chic! luv the blazer! just got a camel celine-ish 1 to wear w/ my luggage


 
Thanks a lot, I will check the shopping thread!


----------



## nillacobain

Old pic with my vintage clutch


----------



## flower71

luggage next? [/QUOTE]
purse, I think it's going to be difficult to resist...I am heading towards a cabas first...but only next year, on a serious ban


----------



## lufc_girl

purse-nality said:


> *lufc*, effortless chic! luv the blazer! just got a camel celine-ish 1 to wear w/ my luggage



aww thanks! I'm looking for a camel blazer as well but for some reason I always ended up buying either navy or black  do you mind telling me where you get your camel from?


----------



## foxie-pooh

flower71 said:


> luggage next?


purse, I think it's going to be difficult to resist...I am heading towards a cabas first...but only next year, on a serious ban[/QUOTE]

A cabas would be gorgeous...I've been eyeing one too...but maybe after I get my own classic box too


----------



## purse-nality

lufc_girl said:


> aww thanks! I'm looking for a camel blazer as well but for some reason I always ended up buying either navy or black  do you mind telling me where you get your camel from?



surely! currently camel crazed 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...+STUDIO+BLAZER+WITH+CONTRASTING+TUXEDO+COLLAR

and this too... 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...les/11015/153006/ASH+GREY+WOOLLEN+STUDIO+CAPE


Celine Resort 2010


----------



## purse-nality

flower71 said:


> purse, I think it's going to be difficult to resist...I am heading towards a cabas first...but only next year, on a serious ban



i know! i luv the 2-tone tan/black cabas. understated chicness! actually all of'em  

oh phoebe... look what you've done!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

For my friend Egg... it's tights week for me because of the bruises I have from sclerotherapy..so legs will be hiding for the mean time


----------



## lufc_girl

^ you look amazing *born*  if I could look half as good and stylist as you if I become a mum that would be my goal


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lufc_girl said:


> ^ you look amazing *born*  if I could look half as good and stylist as you if I become a mum that would be my goal




Thank you! but Ive never considered my self stylish like most of the ladies here.. really! again Thank you!!


----------



## lufc_girl

purse-nality said:


> surely! currently camel crazed
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...+STUDIO+BLAZER+WITH+CONTRASTING+TUXEDO+COLLAR
> 
> and this too...
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...les/11015/153006/ASH+GREY+WOOLLEN+STUDIO+CAPE
> 
> 
> Celine Resort 2010



OMG thanks so much *purse-nality*! Oh dear I'm not supposed to be spending! I have to stop visiting this forum before I become homeless!


----------



## eggpudding

Bornsocialite26 said:


> For my friend Egg... it's tights week for me because of the bruises I have from sclerotherapy..so legs will be hiding for the mean time



 Thanks for the dedication! You do NOT look like a mother at all - god, I wish I had those legs


----------



## Bornsocialite26

eggpudding said:


> Thanks for the dedication! You do NOT look like a mother at all - god, I wish I had those legs



LOL!! thank you babe! Never really cared about these stick-o legs till they gave me a job hahaha!


----------



## einseine

lufc_girl said:


> ^ yes yes please more mod photos!
> 
> My luggage with jeans and St James tee


 
*lufc_girl*, You look very nice! And I will be never tired of looking at the Luggage. What a beloved bag!!! Btw, I'm 169.


----------



## einseine

Bornsocialite26 said:


> For my friend Egg... it's tights week for me because of the bruises I have from sclerotherapy..so legs will be hiding for the mean time


 
Wow!!! Love your Camel Luggage and outfit!


----------



## lufc_girl

einseine said:


> *lufc_girl*, You look very nice! And I will be never tired of looking at the Luggage. What a beloved bag!!! Btw, I'm 169.



Thank you *einseine*  wow you're tall! I'm so jealous of tall girls... when I was growing up all look promising with the height and then all of a sudden I just stopped growing 6 cm shorter than what I would have liked...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lufc_girl said:


> Thank you *einseine*  wow you're tall! I'm so jealous of tall girls... when I was growing up all look promising with the height and then all of a sudden I just stopped growing 6 cm shorter than what I would have liked...



Your funny! when I was young I was always last in the line...I stopped growing years ago at 173cm


----------



## purse-nality

lufc_girl said:


> OMG thanks so much *purse-nality*! Oh dear I'm not supposed to be spending! I have to stop visiting this forum before I become homeless!



LOL! :lolots: i hear ya! i just wish mine would arrive already... the more i wait, the more i crave for shopping to keep myself busy!


----------



## purse-nality

Bornsocialite26 said:


> For my friend Egg... it's tights week for me because of the bruises I have from sclerotherapy..so legs will be hiding for the mean time




nice! zip camel is really so you! she looks more structured here... base shaper already?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> nice! zip camel is really so you! she looks more structured here... base shaper already?



really?  thank you marsee! ummmm no base shaper yet..I took that photo before I used her hehe...bubble wraps inside! looking at that Camel makes me wish for that bright blue zip w/ curves hahaha!

ooooooh that camel blazer you got is TDF!!! show show!!!


----------



## lufc_girl

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Your funny! when I was young I was always last in the line...I stopped growing years ago at 173cm


 
haha that was my aim when I was young... I wanted to be at least over 170 cm  unfortunately it didn't happen...


----------



## lufc_girl

Bornsocialite26 said:


> ooooooh that camel blazer you got is TDF!!! show show!!!


 
^ Agreed... please show the camel blazer while we're waiting for the bag


----------



## Rosenrot

Some old pictures that I took with my Celine. They're the same bag but taken under different lighting. Navy/beige in Medium, just in case anyone needs reference for sizing, I'm 5"5 or 163cm.


----------



## claypot

*Rosenrot* I love how it looks with your biker jacket and SHOES! Awesomeness. I got the same bag but in small, waiting to get it.


----------



## Rosenrot

Thanks claypot! I went to your blog and your bag's very lovely by the way.


----------



## flower71

*rosenrot*, now that's a pose!
You look absolutely fab, I love the pic with your jacket...keep the pics comin' you are like a model!!


----------



## purse-nality

^i agree! you rock the Luggage, *rosentrot*! i luv those booties!  Chloe Sevigny? 


*claypot*, just checked your blog too... how cute is your dad?!! luv that mod pic!

*
born & lufc*, thou shall wait for orange!


----------



## lufc_girl

*rosentrot* awesome photos... love seeing people carry their Celine differently!

 try to wait patiently for *purse-nality* mod pics


----------



## KittyKat65

rosenrot, you look amazing!!!


----------



## margaritas

Everyone here's rocking their Luggage! Super jealous. 

*Rosenrot*: You look amazing! Love the sunglasses. May I know who are they by? I came across them before but I forgot the name!


----------



## eggpudding

Rosenrot said:


> Some old pictures that I took with my Celine. They're the same bag but taken under different lighting. Navy/beige in Medium, just in case anyone needs reference for sizing, I'm 5"5 or 163cm.



Wow! One word: fierce! Amazing pics


----------



## Rosenrot

> ^i agree! you rock the Luggage, *rosenrot*! i luv those booties!  Chloe Sevigny?


The one and only . Thank you for your kind words, *purse-nality*.



> *rosenrot* awesome photos... love seeing people carry their Celine differently!





> rosenrot, you look amazing!!!





> Wow! One word: fierce! Amazing pics





> *rosenrot*, now that's a pose!
> You look absolutely fab, I love the pic with your jacket...keep the pics comin' you are like a model!!


You guys are too kind 



> *Rosenrot*: You look amazing! Love the sunglasses. May I know who are they by? I came across them before but I forgot the name!


They're actually inspired by Alexander Wang x Linda Farrow sunglasses, found on Ebay. Can't really afford the real stuff


----------



## claypot

*Rosenrot* and *purse-nality*, haha thanks guys! My Dad's quite funny! I will post more pictures/do a reveal in tPF when they bring the bag over to meeeeeeeee.


----------



## purse-nality

^let's keep each other company! 




sooo, obviously i don't have mine yet. pathetic me :shame:, searchin for a twin somewhere... googled... spotted!










her story... http://stilettonizer.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-10-22T13:30:00-07:00&max-results=2


(luvin the friend's Prada too!)


----------



## bm0226

These girls looking very chic!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Does random bloggers count? Anyways...I found a few, but I think they fit in this thread better than the celeb in celine thread


----------



## claypot

Isn't that guy just fabulous? Here's another one of him.


----------



## flower71

^^great pics clay!


----------



## claypot

This one's really in action! Found while browsing.


----------



## margaritas

Rosenrot said:


> The one and only . Thank you for your kind words, *purse-nality*.
> 
> You guys are too kind
> 
> They're actually inspired by Alexander Wang x Linda Farrow sunglasses, found on Ebay. Can't really afford the real stuff



Ah ok, they are still cool though!


----------



## claypot

And someone over at mymanybags.blogspot.com


----------



## foxie-pooh

Blogger in cabas






Man in classic box...the medium looks pretty unisex here...I guess it's because Phoebe took her inspiration from traditional mens briefcase haha


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I took pictures of mom's navy luggage w/ my the H dresses they sent me, I will upload later


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Playing w/ Ms Navy w/ blue dresses








sorry she's a bit hiding here I just adore the back of the dress too much




sorry for the pics galore ladies..


----------



## lufc_girl

You look stunning as usual *born* I love looking at mod photos  the dress deserves its own mod photo  goes so well with the bag! The navy looks so dark... Is it more blue-ish in real life?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lufc_girl said:


> You look stunning as usual *born* I love looking at mod photos  the dress deserves its own mod photo  goes so well with the bag! The navy looks so dark... Is it more blue-ish in real life?




awwwww thank you! you can only see the blue tone on natural daylight or super bright lighting...otherwise it really looks like soft black


----------



## purse-nality

^nice herves! luv the cut-out... see you on the 11th in that!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> ^nice herves! luv the cut-out... see you on the 11th in that!



Mars! haha! thank you!! but those are just knit dresses, remember Hbyglicaros? they sent me latest collection, apparently I find them more comfy because of the non bondage feel haha!


----------



## miacillan

Hehehehe..this girl is a singer in Hong Kong.  Love her box!!!  Thanks for the pix!  



foxie-pooh said:


> Does random bloggers count? Anyways...I found a few, but I think they fit in this thread better than the celeb in celine thread


----------



## purse-nality

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Mars! haha! thank you!! but those are just knit dresses, remember Hbyglicaros? they sent me latest collection, apparently I find them more comfy because of the non bondage feel haha!



knew it! saw bitty wrinkling here and there... haha! wasn't sure!  doesn't matter though, you look smashing!


----------



## eggpudding

*Born*! Sexy mama! You are a knockout in that dress. Barely noticed the Luggage  I think I prefer the camel zip to the navy envelope, too.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Charm- you really know you stuff ha! Thanks! I can breathe better in those knits although at first I was in shock how tiny it was before I put it on! More like cadee's size! I think you look better in those given those curves!

Egg- hello babe! Yeah I passed on the navy I like her but not much love like what I felt for camel! The zips really got me! Thanks!


----------



## eggpudding

^Yeah, those damn zips with curves always get you in the end 

Sigh, grow money tree grow!


----------



## that_girl

My mini on its first hold, not even close to *Bornsocialite26*! I need to go out and wear something amazing to do it justice.


----------



## lufc_girl

^ oh dear god!!! You look so amazing with that bag...    **hyperventilates** such beautiful colour and it suits you so well I kid you not and I'm not exaggerating... I feel like throwing out my black and get taupe...


----------



## that_girl

Thanks *lufc_girl*! But dont be silly, the black is such a classic colour way (not to mention the one that started my Celine love) and it wont get nearly as dirty as the taupe. I am yet to spray it but will hopefully get a chance to tomorrow.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

that_girl said:


> My mini on its first hold, not even close to *Bornsocialite26*! I need to go out and wear something amazing to do it justice.



Oh c'mon! You look amazing! Ahhhhhhh the sight of zips are just divine!


----------



## claypot

The taupe looks fantastic!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LOVE that Taupe!  I want it too!

All- there is an Orange Celine Mini luggage at Scottsdale Barney's.  Ask for Katra....480-888-6284


----------



## purse-nality

such a pretty face doesn't need 'doing justice'!  enjoy her!


----------



## purse-nality

ryrybaby12 said:


> LOVE that Taupe!  I want it too!
> 
> All- there is an Orange Celine Mini luggage at Scottsdale Barney's.  Ask for Katra....480-888-6284



you know we need pics from you here!


----------



## sarah7487

I saw these pics online... Good for our reference i guess  and to add to the library of Celine bags, I will add to the threads that are related


----------



## Mediana

^ In the first pic here. Is it a medium or oversize?


----------



## purse-nality

^medium... more of her box here... http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrity-in-celine-634004.html


----------



## purse-nality

i belong!  


last thursday, a cocktail event...


----------



## eggpudding

*purse* you are SO pretty! When did you get that box?


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks again egg!  just this past monday, to be exact.


----------



## KittyKat65

purse-nality said:


> i belong!
> 
> 
> last thursday, a cocktail event...


You are just so gorgeous.  That bag looks perfect on you!


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks kitty!


----------



## purse-nality

hmmm... awfully quiet in here.... 



anyway, i other news..... she's hoooome!!!


----------



## Cannes

^^ Besides the fact you are absolutely gorgeous... you're bag is fabulous!!! 
Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow and I can't wait!


----------



## KittyKat65

purse-nality said:


> hmmm... awfully quiet in here....
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i other news..... she's hoooome!!!


Stunning bag!  Stunning lady!  Congrats on your lovely orange envelope


----------



## Mediana

You look great *Purse-nality *but I have to say I get a bit nervous now. I know pics differ but it looks more coral in the last pic. Easy my mind now and say it's only the light. Mine should arrive soon too but I'll be gone on vacation and won't see it until mid december


----------



## claypot

Ab fab, *purse*! You look great!


----------



## Polaremil

purse-nality said:


>


 
You look super, purse-nality!! Could you please share which size this is? TIA.


----------



## KittyKat65

Mediana said:


> You look great *Purse-nality *but I have to say I get a bit nervous now. I know pics differ but it looks more coral in the last pic. Easy my mind now and say it's only the light. Mine should arrive soon too but I'll be gone on vacation and won't see it until mid december


This will help ease your mind:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/and-the-celine-luggage-goes-to-637050.html


----------



## mga13

purse-nality said:


> hmmm... awfully quiet in here....
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i other news..... she's hoooome!!!


 
Gorgeous bag. It is the mini right? The size looks good on you.


----------



## kaban

purse-nality said:


> hmmm... awfully quiet in here....
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i other news..... she's hoooome!!!


 

So lovely, you look beautiful!  Its such a stunning bag!


----------



## SCL

Gorgeous gal, fabulous bag!


----------



## jacqualyn2

pursenality..may i ask u what size is ur celine classic?! tia


----------



## Bornsocialite26

The camel has been a toss around bag for me.. she's at par w/ my goyard's endurance for all around mommy bag
she look's nice w/ these boots Mother gave me..my first wedge boots that is only 2 and a half inches haha! perfect height, wide fit and for skinny calves hehe


----------



## melodywei

Mine
oh, too big, will upload later


----------



## Cannes

Look what just arrived!!!  Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## Mediana

*Cannes * Congrats! .. I'm so looking forward to get mine.


----------



## cttc

pro: all luggage totes look perfect
con: all luggage totes look perfect


----------



## Cannes

Thank you, Mediana! 

You'll have yours before you know it!


----------



## am2022

very pretty!!!please advise how much and where?



Cannes said:


> Look what just arrived!!!  Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## KittyKat65

Cannes said:


> Look what just arrived!!!  Isn't she gorgeous?


Beautiful!!!  I can't get enough of this color!  Congratulations!


----------



## purse-nality

*kitty, claypot, kaban, scl,* thanks thanks! heehee... i realized i look rather cheezy w/ orange :greengrin:

*
polar, mga,* right, mini size. thanks for the compliments!


*jacqualyn*, box is medium size... show yours plz!


----------



## kaban

Cannes, Congrats!  Lovely bag and color!

Born - the camel looks great with your outfit!


----------



## purse-nality

Mediana said:


> You look great *Purse-nality *but I have to say I get a bit nervous now. I know pics differ but it looks more coral in the last pic. Easy my mind now and say it's only the light. Mine should arrive soon too but I'll be gone on vacation and won't see it until mid december



oh no no... not coral at all! apologies for the pic quality -- crappy point & shoot cam! 

straight up true orange! same as Cannes'. took my own pics yesterday... outdoor...









btw, the leather has inconsistent graining in some areas, slight veins too, but still far smoother than the pebbled calf. w/ regards to protection, i say it doesn't need so... its semi matte, not 'rubberry' matte, w/ a bit of gloss. something that, in case of dirt, baby wipes cannot NOT handle! no more worries!


----------



## purse-nality

Cannes said:


> Look what just arrived!!!  Isn't she gorgeous?









CONGRAAATS!!! do you luv her, or do you luv her?!


----------



## purse-nality

Bornsocialite26 said:


> The camel has been a toss around bag for me.. she's at par w/ my goyard's endurance for all around mommy bag
> she look's nice w/ these boots Mother gave me..my first wedge boots that is only 2 and a half inches haha! perfect height, wide fit and for skinny calves hehe




lookin great! i wondered where you had been! 


keep the pics comin ladies & gents!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Purse- do you think the camel medium is a good size?  I am getting that and the black box tomorrow and the luggage camel- ugh.  Deciding between these three, and like you- have the Orange (maybe I should say, thanks to you).  You seem petite and my size 

Oh- and agreed- you are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> lookin great! i wondered where you had been!
> 
> 
> keep the pics comin ladies & gents!!!



Ive been missing looking for outfits for the wedge boots.... Kidding! Hey hey woman! You are the one w/ fab outfits for those celines you have....ummmmmm we are waiting.....tsk...tsk....post already!


----------



## purse-nality

^haha! been cooping myself up at home, in case you didn't notice! 




ryrybaby12 said:


> Purse- do you think the camel medium is a good size?  I am getting that and the black box tomorrow and the luggage camel- ugh.  Deciding between these three, and like you- have the Orange (maybe I should say, thanks to you).  You seem petite and my size
> 
> Oh- and agreed- you are just beautiful!!!




waah!  1 or 2 of 3??! 

ooh... i dunno, other than i already have enough blacks, i luv box in camel bec of the uber vintage feel -- compliments the antique hardware so beautifully! size wise, i went medium for day to night use, perfect proportions, very elegant. actually holds more than a medium chanel flap. if space is the utmost priority, go large... then again, camel luggage may be hard to come by too!


----------



## purse-nality

purse-nality said:


> oh no no... not coral at all! apologies for the pic quality -- crappy point & shoot cam!
> 
> straight up true orange! same as Cannes'. took my own pics yesterday... outdoor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, the leather has inconsistent graining in some areas, slight veins too, but still far smoother than the pebbled calf. w/ regards to protection, i say it doesn't need so... its semi matte, not 'rubberry' matte, w/ a bit of gloss. something that, in case of dirt, baby wipes cannot NOT handle! no more worries!



oops... for *mediana*...


----------



## Mediana

*Purse-nality* Thank you so much for the pics


----------



## jacqualyn2

purse-nality said:


> *kitty, claypot, kaban, scl,* thanks thanks! heehee... i realized i look rather cheezy w/ orange :greengrin:
> 
> 
> *polar, mga,* right, mini size. thanks for the compliments!
> 
> 
> *jacqualyn*, box is medium size... show yours plz!


 
LoL i think we may be bag twins..silly me just looked at the tag and it says med flap bag! DUH ME! LoL...hun i will certainly show my bag with you all once i have the guts to take it out..its just beautiful the way it is now!! im in love with the bag..originally it was 4500.00 aud but i got it down to 3600aud!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> ^haha! been cooping myself up at home, in case you didn't notice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waah!  1 or 2 of 3??!
> 
> ooh... i dunno, other than i already have enough blacks, i luv box in camel bec of the uber vintage feel -- compliments the antique hardware so beautifully! size wise, i went medium for day to night use, perfect proportions, very elegant. actually holds more than a medium chanel flap. if space is the utmost priority, go large... then again, camel luggage may be hard to come by too!




Ummmm yeah I noticed your always home these days! Hibernating mode w/ yakisoba!


----------



## keishapie1973

Cannes said:


> Look what just arrived!!!  Isn't she gorgeous?


 
 Congrats!!!!  I love this bag.  Finally something that steals my heart away from LV.


----------



## jennytalula

I love this bright Orange! Wish I could be a bag queen, too. Or at least work somewhere where lots of purses are a necessity


----------



## Cannes

amacasa said:


> very pretty!!!please advise how much and where?



Thank you. I got it from the Barneys in Scottsdale. (thanks ryrybaby!) The mini luggage costs $1800.

Lea at bergdorfs in NYC emailed me last Friday that they had just gotten one. I'm sure she had an interest list she worked off of, so it's worth emailing to let her know that you are interested. If she comes across one, she'll email you immediately! I was so impressed with her level of customer service! 
Lea at BG  Lsvk68@yahoo.com


----------



## Cannes

purse-nality said:


> CONGRAAATS!!! do you luv her, or do you luv her?!



Purse- I LUV her!!! I took her out last night to the hardware store( I had errands to run). My husband would chuckle every time someone did a double or triple take hahaha  She's crazy bright, for sure! She gets to go to work with me today.

Thank you kittykat, kaban, tauketula!


----------



## purse-nality

Mediana said:


> *Purse-nality* Thank you so much for the pics



you're welcome!




jacqualyn2 said:


> LoL i think we may be bag twins..silly me just looked at the tag and it says med flap bag! DUH ME! LoL...hun i will certainly show my bag with you all once i have the guts to take it out..its just beautiful the way it is now!! im in love with the bag..originally it was 4500.00 aud but i got it down to 3600aud!



wow! great deal!  major congrats!




Cannes said:


> Purse- I LUV her!!! I took her out last night to the hardware store( I had errands to run). My husband would chuckle every time someone did a double or triple take hahaha  She's crazy bright, for sure! She gets to go to work with me today.
> 
> Thank you kittykat, kaban, tauketula!



happy to hear that! your hubby sounds like fun too!


----------



## gchandler5

Seeing all of these beautiful Celines (especially that orange!) made me want to bring my wild child out - she has been lonely.  

P.S. Purse-nality, your pics are just breathtaking...


----------



## silverfern

^^^ WOWZA! Just stunning


----------



## Cannes

gchandler5-   She's gorgeous!


----------



## castorny

Thud


----------



## pwecious_323

OMG, i just love the Celine Shopper bag. Can anyone tell me what sizes does it come in. Also, if there's more than one size, what are the dimensions? Would love to see size difference IRL..thx


----------



## shopinator

gchandler5--that is gorgeous!  I need one of those in my life!


----------



## purse-nality

thanks g! still get palpitations over ms. leo.... roarrrrrr!!!


----------



## purse-nality

pwecious_323 said:


> OMG, i just love the Celine Shopper bag. Can anyone tell me what sizes does it come in. Also, if there's more than one size, what are the dimensions? Would love to see size difference IRL..thx



HTH - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/dimensions-of-celine-styles-639075.html, http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/post-your-celine-bag-pictures-here-634082.html


----------



## bm0226

Ms Mini Wine with "wings" tucked in


----------



## chessmont

That's interesting how the Wine color looks in the light under which it was photographed;  Looks like tan!


----------



## bm0226

It does photograph differently under different light - daylight, indoor, flash, no flash... I will try to post more pics to show its "real" colour.


----------



## purse-nality

^congraaats *bm*!!! luv her color!


----------



## kaban

gchandler - congrats.  Love your beautiful bag!

bm0 - love the envelope you chose.  Congrats.


----------



## DisCo

Just sharing a pic of Leighton Meester carrying a Celine Luggage


----------



## purse-nality

(sorry if re-posts)

Street Style...


----------



## dreamlet

bm0 - the wine is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## fumi

I'm bumping this thread.
Can we please get more gorgeous action shots, ladies?


----------



## purse-nality

*Celine-d! *

consolidating more from the bag pics thread...


*corries2* w/ camel mini luggage zip - grainy calf









*NZA* w/ camel (grayish taupe) mini luggage zip - smooth calf








*french75* shoulder envelope (pouchette)








*billbill* w/ a vintage Celine








*amacasa* w/ black mini luggage zip








*foxie-pooh* w/ black oversize/large classic box


----------



## ShoeLover

OMG! Just when I bought a handbag I've been wanting for years, I find this thread! I am in love with the small luggage bag!!! Please keep posting pictures of you and your handbags ladies! It makes me really happy


----------



## MichK

Just got the Celine Micro Shopper - it's an even smaller version of the Mini Luggage - with the curved seams and zip... I've tried on the Mini and I felt it looked a little too boxy on me and dismissed the style altogether... but spotted the Micro when I walked into Celine the other day and feel it works a whole lot better on me.

The proportions are similar to the Mini, with the longer handles... I can wear it on the shoulder, though it's a little snug... And I think it holds a lot - I carry a fair bit from day to day and everything fits in comfortably.

Anyway, here it is: my black Micro Shopper! (for reference, I'm 5'3")














Also, a shot of my Celine classic box... not a great pic but didn't have time to take others:


----------



## fumi

what gorgeous bags! you are a lucky girl


----------



## eggpudding

Omg, MichK - the micro shopper is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## pepo

Great collection! .. this is first time I see the micro luggage. It has nice proportions!


----------



## MichK

Thanks, guys!


----------



## silverfern

*mich* - you're a tough act to follow with that gorgeous micro Luggage but here's my Red Classic Box. 

I couldn't have done it without your help


----------



## purse-nality

weeh! yay more pics! 


*mich*, you wear both bags so well! tres chic!
*

silver*, my gawsh ... htf red! stunning! i luv your blazer too!


----------



## Syma

Everybody has such beautiful pics, here is one of me with the new green mini luggage tote.


----------



## MichK

*Silverfern* - your red box is just a jawdropper, every time I see it, and you look so incredible with it. I'm so happy you got it. And I love your jacket! What is it?

*Syma* - I've been hoping for more pics of your gorgeous green luggage. You've totally convinced me to get one!


----------



## silverfern

Thanks ladies 

*Syma* - I have to agree that your Luggage is amazing - so vibrant!

*mich* - thanks again my dear. The jacket is Isabel Marant,, the style name is Fulber


----------



## ats16

*MichK*- I remember you from the Bal forum.  Welcome to Celine!  I feel like my Bal addiction has subsided while I pursue my new Celine obsession.    I hope you're well.


----------



## MichK

ats16 said:


> *MichK*- I remember you from the Bal forum.  Welcome to Celine!  I feel like my Bal addiction has subsided while I pursue my new Celine obsession.    I hope you're well.



Hello, my dear!! You bought Leslie's 05 Black Work, didn't you? How are you? I still have my Bals (not many) but I really love the Celine aesthetic. Totally into that minimalistic look. Phoebe Philo is such a genius!


----------



## ieweuyhs

*MichK*, stunning mod pics as always! I love your Micro Shopper - so adorable!

*silverfern*, once again, gorgeous bag! I love the colour! And you look great with it!

*Syma*, I  YOUR GREEN MINI LUGGAGE! I'm lemming for one but have yet to succeed in getting my grubby little hands on one yet.


----------



## lovely64

You all look marvellous carrying your Celine´s!

Ohhh, that green is yummyliscious *Syma*!


----------



## Mediana

You are looking beautiful ladies ..


----------



## margaritas

*MichK*: The Micro is so cute, love it! And what I love even more... the classic box in my favourite colour! I want one (but it'll never happen!) 

*silverfern*: Another box but in classic red, it's so beautiful! 

*Syma*: You look fab with your Luggage, that green is stunning!


----------



## Syma

Thank you so much *MichK *(so happy to enable you), *silverfern*, *ieweuyhs* (I hope you find your soon, dear *Lovely64*, *Mediana *and *Margaritas*, you ladies are so kind


----------



## Sammyjoe

Really lovely Modelling pictures ladies 
*Syma*, Love your green and modelling pic!! The harrods sale started today, some brands like Celine doesnt start their sale until later. Doubt luggage will be in there. They had a cute pink/red one on display and a larger one.


----------



## purse-nality

how refreshingly sweet *syma*!









stock pics definitely dont do this color justice! :greengrin:


----------



## maria-mixalis

Today afternoon..
Sorry for the bad quality of the image!! I will add better and more clear pic tomorrow!!


----------



## Syma

Thank you Sammy (love the new avatar) and Purse-nality. It's so nice to see the H ladies on this thread too


----------



## naling

MichK, that micro is adorable! Would you mind me asking how much it is? I haven't yet seen one in person - the Barney's by my house just got a regular sized one returned, but I feel like it's too big for me.


----------



## MichK

*Ches* - thank you, dear 

*Margaritas* - thank you! My collection is turning into yours, with lots of black!

*Naling* - I don't know how much it is in the States. I got mine from Singapore, where it retails for S$2250. The Mini version here is S$2500.


----------



## ieweuyhs

^ at the black bag collection comment... That's why you DEFINITELY need to get a Green Micro!!!


----------



## Mediana

*Maria-Mixalis * Gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

*syma* -gorgeous lady, gorgeous bag = gorgeous picture 

*maria* lovely to see it in action.


----------



## Syma

^ Merry Christmas dear


----------



## papertiger

Syma said:


> ^ Merry Christmas dear


 

You too sweetie :santawave:


----------



## annie1

Merry Christmas EVERYONE


----------



## fumi

My anthracite envelope finally arrived Just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Mediana

^ What a great Christmas present to yourself. Congrats!


----------



## Syma

I love the envelope. Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## IrisCole

Gorgeous Fumi! You wear it well! Congrats and Merry Christmas!


----------



## CHANELllie

purse-nality said:


> how refreshingly sweet *syma*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock pics definitely dont do this color justice! :greengrin:



OMG you just blew me away !


----------



## fumi

Thanks everyone  Happy Holidays to you too!
Here are some more shots of the tote with the wings out...


----------



## missyb

purse-nality said:


> how refreshingly sweet *syma*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock pics definitely dont do this color justice! :greengrin:



Is this the kelly green?


----------



## Syma

^^Yes it is


----------



## missyb

Syma said:


> ^^Yes it is



I just ordered one from Barneys NY. Santa gave me a black one but I like some color and I have a few black bags already so I figured order it and c if I like it. For some reason that was only $1600 and the black was $1850 SA says the prices are always a little different with each shipment?


----------



## chessmont

Didn't a poster this or another Celine thread say the price was different for pebbled leather vs smooth (as well as envelope vs zip)?  I could be wrong in my recollection, though.


----------



## missyb

chessmont said:


> Didn't a poster this or another Celine thread say the price was different for pebbled leather vs smooth (as well as envelope vs zip)?  I could be wrong in my recollection, though.



I just spoke with a SA at Celine and she said I have the new version of the bag at that the handles are longer that is the price difference that its the new shoulder tote and that its a bit wider.


----------



## chessmont

missyb said:


> I just spoke with a SA at Celine and she said I have the new version of the bag at that the handles are longer that is the price difference that its the new shoulder tote and that its a bit wider.



Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## MichK

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! :snowballs::xtree:

*fumi* - that's a gorgeous Anthra Envelope... love the contrast of the inside. 

I took a few more pics with my black Micro Shopper and Classic Box, and thought I should inundate you guys with them


----------



## Mediana

^Very pretty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fumi

such gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Oh dear...  This thread is sooo unhealthy for me!  I just can't get enough of the Luggage bags.


----------



## silverfern

Gorgeous *mich*! You wear them both so effortlessly well


----------



## weekender2

loving your pics fumi and MichK congrats!


----------



## ats16

MichK said:


> Hello, my dear!! You bought Leslie's 05 Black Work, didn't you? How are you? I still have my Bals (not many) but I really love the Celine aesthetic. Totally into that minimalistic look. Phoebe Philo is such a genius!



I did!  You have a great memory!  You were the first Bal gal to answer my questions on that forum, and you did so in such a sweet manner that you helped feed my addiction to coming here.  Thanks!  

I agree that Phoebe Philo is a genius!  And I've started buying Celine clothing too as a result.  I can't get enough of Celine!!


----------



## ShoeLover

Nhu Nhu said:


> Oh dear... This thread is sooo unhealthy for me! I just can't get enough of the Luggage bags.


 
I feel the same way I smile everytime I see new pics!!!


----------



## purses & pugs

fumi said:


> My anthracite envelope finally arrived Just in time for Christmas!



Absolutely gorgeous, many congrats!! May I ask if this is the Mini or Medium size?


----------



## fumi

purses & pugs said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, many congrats!! May I ask if this is the Mini or Medium size?


 
Hi P&P, my envelope is the mini, although when I was asking about sizes, the SA told me it was a small. I'm guessing it's because the envelope totes are slightly bigger in size than the regular zip totes. For reference, I'm 5'4; don't know if you saw the pics I posted in the other Celine pics thread but the mini can hold so many things!
Good luck on your decision


----------



## purses & pugs

fumi said:


> Hi P&P, my envelope is the mini, although when I was asking about sizes, the SA told me it was a small. I'm guessing it's because the envelope totes are slightly bigger in size than the regular zip totes. For reference, I'm 5'4; don't know if you saw the pics I posted in the other Celine pics thread but the mini can hold so many things!
> Good luck on your decision



Thanks for the info I would prefer the Mini but if I send my Envelope Medium back now I'm not sure I'll be able to find one in the Mini sz since the new season are in store now, so it's a hard decision! I see a lot of people have commented about my bag in the other thread so I'll go and read it properly now. And yes, I saw ho much your mini could hold, they are really practical bags


----------



## MichK

ats16 said:


> I did! You have a great memory! You were the first Bal gal to answer my questions on that forum, and you did so in such a sweet manner that you helped feed my addiction to coming here. Thanks!
> 
> I agree that Phoebe Philo is a genius! And I've started buying Celine clothing too as a result. I can't get enough of Celine!!


 
LOL, I feel a little guilty about feeding your obsession... but ah what the heck, it's fun to share the love of bags  And ooooh, I haven't dared move on to Celine clothing yet, but I have to agree - they are just so beautifully cut... you lucky girl 

And, thanks, gals!

I came back here to look at *syma's* gorgeous green Mini again...I'm not even a fan of green, but this particular bag has been dominating my thoughts, these days... really want one but have had no luck locating one, so please PM me if you see any!


----------



## MichK

Here's my two-year-old, rummaging through my micro shopper...


----------



## fumi

awww, very cute


----------



## claypot

Oooh so cute MichK!


----------



## purses & pugs

Aww Mich, so cute


----------



## annie1

My bag is here - I of course am NOT.......that said my BFF opened the box which I asked her to do.....The leather is stiff not smooshy maybe because its sooooo cold here? Anyway she is tall and she said on her it looks huge.....

Its the Black mini luggage......any advice thoughts no pics till I get home and i can't ask her to take any post etc poor thing she has boxes enough from me

Thanks


----------



## missyb

annie1 said:


> My bag is here - I of course am NOT.......that said my BFF opened the box which I asked her to do.....The leather is stiff not smooshy maybe because its sooooo cold here? Anyway she is tall and she said on her it looks huge.....
> 
> Its the Black mini luggage......any advice thoughts no pics till I get home and i can't ask her to take any post etc poor thing she has boxes enough from me
> 
> Thanks



R u sure it's not the medium or the luggage shoulder? A lot of sa were getting them all confused I had to explain the sizing to a sa at Nordstrom. Is that where you got it from. I hate to say but it might be the wrong bag.


----------



## annie1

It does not fit over the shoulder and so I assume its not the luggage shoulder it has short straps.....it was $1,500 USD DH said he got it from Nordies after i pryed it out of him - she said the zipper has the snap on it but that the sides did not have snaps inside of the bag but the leather seems very stiff......


----------



## annie1

she just took a pic and sent it to me it looks like Mic k' but with shorter handles and no wee one inside....... cant really see the sides


----------



## ShoeLover

*Mich*-what a cute picture!!!


----------



## missyb

annie1 said:


> It does not fit over the shoulder and so I assume its not the luggage shoulder it has short straps.....it was $1,500 USD DH said he got it from Nordies after i pryed it out of him - she said the zipper has the snap on it but that the sides did not have snaps inside of the bag but the leather seems very stiff......



It must not be the mini because the price is $1450 for the pebble leather and $1600 for soft calf. Maybe the micro? I'm going to go 2 Nordstrom and return the luggage shopper and I can ask which bag is $1500 so you know what you are getting.


----------



## missyb

annie1 said:


> she just took a pic and sent it to me it looks like Mic k' but with shorter handles and no wee one inside....... cant really see the sides



Just spoke to Nordstrom she said it probably is the mini! Pricing is crazy and she said it's been going between $1500-1600 for cal!


----------



## annie1

WTF just kidding well this thing is HUGE according to my friends pic's she said you could fit a family of 4 in it........Just my luck will have to see when I get back........wonder why the leather is stiff


----------



## missyb

annie1 said:


> WTF just kidding well this thing is HUGE according to my friends pic's she said you could fit a family of 4 in it........Just my luck will have to see when I get back........wonder why the leather is stiff



That is so strange. I am looking at my mini and it not huge. Maybe got got the medium and were charged for the mini because my bag from Nordstrom didn't come with the tag on it it was in the pocket....maybe they made a mistake like a $600 mistake because I think the medium are $2200.


----------



## annie1

missyb said:


> That is so strange. I am looking at my mini and it not huge. Maybe got got the medium and were charged for the mini because my bag from Nordstrom didn't come with the tag on it it was in the pocket....maybe they made a mistake like a $600 mistake because I think the medium are $2200.


 

Who knows nothing I can do until I get home next week meanwhile the family of 4 can live in it


----------



## MichK

annie1 said:


> she just took a pic and sent it to me it looks like Mic k' but with shorter handles *and no wee one inside*....... cant really see the sides


 
LOL!! :lolots:

Mine isn't that smooshy either, because of the construction - so it feels 
"stiff" to the touch. It's only when you actually handle the leather itself, that you get a sense that it's relatively smooshy.

Sounds like you've got the Small or the Medium... with the short handles and being able to fit a family of four. Mine's a Micro and the Mini has the same proportions (slightly long handles), whereas the Small (next size up) has shorter handles, proportionate to the bag.


----------



## annie1

well my family of four seems to be happy in the bag nice friend that Iam I let my BFF use it around the house. It is the small she found the tag from Nordies it says 1500 USD its constructed/structures and the handles are small will not fit on the shoulder just hand held or crook of arm. So my stuff and the family of four sould be ok.....do you guys keep the zipper snapped or unsnapped and out form the holder thing I dont know what its called....so much drama for a purse that is back in the states will see her and the family of four on Sunday


----------



## missyb

Hope the family will want to leave! It's a beautiful bag to live in!!


----------



## annie1

missyb said:


> Hope the family will want to leave! It's a beautiful bag to live in!!


 

Me toooo if not plenty of room - HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Syma

Just had a quick question for you ladies that have been using your Celine luggage for a while. Any idea how the smooth calfskin reacts to rain/water? Just wondering how careful I should be with it?


----------



## purse-nality

^no reaction at all! simply wipe dry! more reviews here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-are-your-celine-bags-holding-up-637183.html


----------



## purses & pugs

Here are a few pics of my new wine Envelope in medium, first up with a Burberry Prorsum coat and then more casual with a Bal moto jacket (sorry about the blurry iphone pics!)


----------



## fumi

Great pics P&P! Hope you're in love with your new bag


----------



## claypot

Wow P&P! You look great! Looks like it is a keeper after all.


----------



## ccchar

All the Celine are so droolworthy!


----------



## love_chanel

Reloading image on this thread...

Happy New Year!

After lurking around the Celine thread for a bit...I finally acquired one!

Haven't seen much on the shoulder size luggage, but here she is!

It's quite large as you can tell in the photo...what can I say I'm a sucker for anything oversized!

So happy for these threads! Keep them coming Celine ladies!


----------



## MichK

*p&p* - I love it on your shoulder and when you hold it in your hand. It still looks a little oversized to me when its on your arm. The colour's just gorgeous!

*love_chanel* - you look good with the Shoulder! Doesn't look oversized at all.


----------



## Mingming

Michk is your micro shopper look the same when you wear it on your shoulder ? 

Love_Chanel your bag is


----------



## annie1

Home at last can't sleep so here she is - honest opinions please excuse the attire: It does not fit on the shoulder straps are to short thanks


----------



## annie1

pics takings skills are terrible sorry


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My ever hardworking luggage


----------



## Bornsocialite26

annie1 said:


> pics takings skills are terrible sorry



Hi! are you comfy w/ the straps not fitting over the shoulder? w/ all honesty I think It looks a bit big, nevertheless It looks gorgy!


----------



## annie1

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Hi! are you comfy w/ the straps not fitting over the shoulder? w/ all honesty I think It looks a bit big, nevertheless It looks gorgy!


 
No not at all actually and I think for my frame its a bit big.....very dissapointed its won't even be 1/4 full


----------



## annie1

here is my other present MJ python stam for size: Only keeping one.....












Again its so hard when you can't see IRL


----------



## ellek72

The Celine is beautiful, but I do think it's a little big on you.


----------



## missyb

That is the mini? It does look to big on you. The MJ seems more proportioned to your size. You should try and see if they can get you the micro shopper instead if you want a celine.


----------



## love_chanel

MichK said:


> *p&p* - I love it on your shoulder and when you hold it in your hand. It still looks a little oversized to me when its on your arm. The colour's just gorgeous!
> 
> *love_chanel* - you look good with the Shoulder! Doesn't look oversized at all.



Thanks MichK! It does appear to be a lot wider than the mini, but not as tall as the medium size so I'm able to comfortably carry over the shoulder which is what I was looking for.

The lovely mini/medium colors featured on these threads are making me want to start looking into other colors!


----------



## missyb

love_chanel said:


> Thanks MichK! It does appear to be a lot wider than the mini, but not as tall as the medium size so I'm able to comfortably carry over the shoulder which is what I was looking for.
> 
> The lovely mini/medium colors featured on these threads are making me want to start looking into other colors!



I am actually returning the exact bag you just got because I found a mini in green but it is a very comfortable shoulder bag. I just can't justify 2 of almost the same bag. And as much as I wanted all black I actually like the colored bags more so get a colored one if you can.


----------



## purses & pugs

*fumi*, thank you and yes I'm in love! 

*claypot* thank you very much! Yes, it's a keeper and I very happy about that!!

*love_chanel*, you look great with your shoulder! Looks very comfy as well.

*Mich*, thank you It does looks different when worn different ways, but allin all I really love it!

*annie*, I actually don't think it looks too big on you but it all depends on how you feel of course. It's super gorgeous and personally I prefer it better than the MJ (even though it's pretty too).


----------



## fumi

Bornsocialite26 said:


> My ever hardworking luggage


 

Cute keychain! I've also thought about putting a keychain or scarf on my bag 
It seems to be in great condition! How long have you had it?


----------



## love_chanel

MichK said:


> *p&p* - I love it on your shoulder and when you hold it in your hand. It still looks a little oversized to me when its on your arm. The colour's just gorgeous!
> 
> *love_chanel* - you look good with the Shoulder! Doesn't look oversized at all.





missyb said:


> I am actually returning the exact bag you just got because I found a mini in green but it is a very comfortable shoulder bag. I just can't justify 2 of almost the same bag. And as much as I wanted all black I actually like the colored bags more so get a colored one if you can.



Missy-

Wooo a green mini! Have you posted pics yet? 

Would love to see it...so you had the shoulder luggage as well, did you find it at a Nordie? Mind if I ask how much it was? 

Now I'm really considering getting a colored mini


----------



## missyb

love_chanel said:


> Missy-
> 
> Wooo a green mini! Have you posted pics yet?
> 
> Would love to see it...so you had the shoulder luggage as well, did you find it at a Nordie? Mind if I ask how much it was?
> 
> Now I'm really considering getting a colored mini



Yes it came from Nordstrom Short Hills. It was $1850 plus tax. I love the shopper on the shoulder but I tend to carry bags on my arm so the mini works better for me. I know Celine in BalHarbour has the new camel for SS. Doris is the best SA and she will email you when stuff comes in but I know there are wait lists for the mini. Sam at Barneys Scottsdale is awesome also he found me a black mini but I decided to keep the green because I like really like the green


----------



## annie1

purses & pugs said:


> *fumi*, thank you and yes I'm in love!
> 
> *claypot* thank you very much! Yes, it's a keeper and I very happy about that!!
> 
> *love_chanel*, you look great with your shoulder! Looks very comfy as well.
> 
> *Mich*, thank you It does looks different when worn different ways, but allin all I really love it!
> 
> *annie*, I actually don't think it looks too big on you but it all depends on how you feel of course. It's super gorgeous and personally I prefer it better than the MJ (even though it's pretty too).


 

MJ went back today.....just afraid that if I give her back it will be a regret.


----------



## papertiger

Fabulous 






*p&p, annie, Bornsocialite* thank you for all the great pics

*annie* if you feel it's too big it prob is - it doesn't look bad it just looks more like a holdall or shopper and less like a handbag


----------



## Bornsocialite26

fumi said:


> Cute keychain! I've also thought about putting a keychain or scarf on my bag
> It seems to be in great condition! How long have you had it?



Hi Thanks!!! Ive tried putting twillies on her as well! Oh Ive had her for more than two months now...I think.. yes she keeps up nicely! I just noticed the veins on the leather w/ch is very identical to that of Hermes togo"s


----------



## MichK

annie1 said:


> here is my other present MJ python stam for size: Only keeping one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again its so hard when you can't see IRL



Hmmm, I think the Celine does look a little too big on you and that the MJ looks a little more proportionate. If you like the Celine, I'd suggest trying a smaller size.


----------



## am2022

was in L.A. for whole two weeks and decided its my celine envelope that i had to bring...

Here she is with my balenciaga tempete jacket~

Group pic - night out with friends and family!
Thanks for letting me share ladies!

I might say the jacket and bag colors matched wonderfully!


----------



## love_chanel

papertiger said:


> Fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *p&p, annie, Bornsocialite* thank you for all the great pics
> 
> *annie* if you feel it's too big it prob is - it doesn't look bad it just looks more like a holdall or shopper and less like a handbag


 
Thank you!  But after a week of carrying it around...starting to feel that it may be a little too big for even an everyday tote.  

Anyone else feel the same way about the shoulder luggage?


----------



## tastefashion

everyone here with celine are gorgeous, I will grab one for myself for sure!  Thinking about luggage mini or medium ...


----------



## claypot

tastefashion said:


> everyone here with celine are gorgeous, I will grab one for myself for sure!  Thinking about luggage mini or medium ...



They're both veeeeeeery different sizes! The medium is massive!


----------



## Karolinka

I'm sure this was discussed in the past but would someone confirm the current prices for the Mini Luggage Zip, Mini Luggage Envelope, and Micro Shopper (all in leather).  I'm assuming the sizes of these are more or less the same and the price also depends on the type of leather.  TIN!


----------



## Mediana

Karolinka said:


> I'm sure this was discussed in the past but would someone confirm the current prices for the Mini Luggage Zip, Mini Luggage Envelope, and Micro Shopper (all in leather).  I'm assuming the sizes of these are more or less the same and the price also depends on the type of leather.  TIN!



Hi, there is a price thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/celine-current-worldwide-prices-652813.html


----------



## Karolinka

Mediana said:


> Hi, there is a price thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/celine-current-worldwide-prices-652813.html


Thanks! The only price I see is the one for a mini shopper. Any info on the other bags?

And is the mini shopper the same as micro shopper.  I'm sorry, I'm soooo confused.  I hope somebody can shed some light on the Celine size/price/name mystery!!


----------



## weekender2

not sure on the price
but the mini is bigger than the micro/nano shopper.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

annie1 said:


> here is my other present MJ python stam for size: Only keeping one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again its so hard when you can't see IRL


 

The MJ python stam  is a better size though I do not like that bag either..


----------



## Mediana

Karolinka said:


> Thanks! The only price I see is the one for a mini shopper. Any info on the other bags?
> 
> And is the mini shopper the same as micro shopper.  I'm sorry, I'm soooo confused.  I hope somebody can shed some light on the Celine size/price/name mystery!!



The mini luggage envelope was a seasonal bag, so no envelope for S/S.


----------



## HeathJo

Karolinka said:


> Thanks! The only price I see is the one for a mini shopper. Any info on the other bags?
> 
> And is the mini shopper the same as micro shopper. I'm sorry, I'm soooo confused. I hope somebody can shed some light on the Celine size/price/name mystery!!


 
Here is a picture and some info from a very helpful thread:http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/dimensions-of-celine-styles-639075.html








LUGGAGE LINE (dimension are WITHOUT sides pulled out)

*Luggage Envelope - FW 2010/2011*

Mini - 12 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches 

*Luggage (Grained Calfskin & Smooth Calfskin versions)*

Mini - 12 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches

Micro Shopper - 10 inches x 10 inches x 6 inches

Nano Shopper - 8 inches x 8 inches x 4 inches

Medium Shopper - 15 inches x 16 inches x 7 inches

Shoulder Shopper - 15 inches x 12 inches x 7 inches


There is more info on the thread, check it out


----------



## imlvholic

I'm so in trouble! I'm kicking myself for coming here...I tried to stay away from these CELINE threads all these time. I've been blocking my eyesight everytime I see this bag on line. CELINE is so growing on me!!! Now I want 1!!!Mmmmmm.... maybe I can give up 1 Bal for a Celine.

I'm still learning the styles, but I really love the Smaller (MINI?) Curve (I don't know if that's the Luggage or tote) in Orange or Black w/ the grainy leather. Can someone please tell me, where can I possibly find them in the US? I'm sure the Medium is too big for me.

Gosh Ladies, your Mod pics w/ your Celines are so enabling!!!!


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon carrying a black box


----------



## HeathJo

amacasa said:


> was in L.A. for whole two weeks and decided its my celine envelope that i had to bring...
> 
> Here she is with my balenciaga tempete jacket~
> 
> Group pic - night out with friends and family!
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!
> 
> I might say the jacket and bag colors matched wonderfully!


 
amcasa--you look mahvaaaaleous!



tastefashion said:


> everyone here with celine are gorgeous, I will grab one for myself for sure! Thinking about luggage mini or medium ...


 
The mini is large, but not overpowering. I just got one myself. Yet, I cannot imagine having a bigger size than this. It would be too heavy and cumbersome for MY personal needs. Most folks seem to go for the Mini. Ask around some more. . .


----------



## claypot

Was meant to be studying but of course came on TPF ... with my luggage accompanying me.


----------



## fumi

awww what a cute picture!


----------



## HeathJo

That is too precious!


----------



## tastefashion

S/S 11 lipstick mini luggage (mini shopper on tag)


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous bags ladies!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## calisnoopy

Rosenrot said:


> Some old pictures that I took with my Celine. They're the same bag but taken under different lighting. Navy/beige in Medium, just in case anyone needs reference for sizing, I'm 5"5 or 163cm.


 

Woweeeee I'm loving everyone's pics of their Celine lovelies!!!! Soooo pretty! I'm a total Celine newbie, but can someone tell me what size this Celine Luggage Tote is? It looks like White Canvas with Black leather, right?

And are the all leather luggage totes pretty heavy? 

I'm liking both the luggage and the envelope totes--how many sizes does each one come in and what is usually the most popular standard size for each one?

Thanks!!!


----------



## claypot

*calisnoopy* if you read what Rosenrot said, she's mentioned that the size is a Medium.


----------



## calisnoopy

claypot said:


> *calisnoopy* if you read what Rosenrot said, she's mentioned that the size is a Medium.


 
omggg so embarrassing!!! i must be going blind from reading too much online for one night!

so sorry! thanks for pointing it out haha


----------



## tastefashion

The first time I carry my mini luggage out


----------



## Toriatan

^ That silhouette is so relaxed and cool.    I like how you match the structure of the luggage tote to the slouchiness of your top and cuffed pants.  And that bag is lovely.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Very cute!


----------



## fumi

^Your bag looks really good with your cute outfit!


----------



## papertiger

Cool *tastefashion*


----------



## sara09

*tastefashion*, love your lipstick mini!


----------



## amanda

OOO. So excited to see the Curvy Luggage in lipstick for the first time in photos! I have one on order from Kirna Zabete just like it, seeing it makes me even more excited for it to arrive!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

amanda said:


> OOO. So excited to see the Curvy Luggage in lipstick for the first time in photos! I have one on order from Kirna Zabete just like it, seeing it makes me even more excited for it to arrive!



Any updates on when you'll get it amanda?  Hoping for good news soon!


----------



## lorettayang

I got my mini luggage in mustard yellow at Barney's San Francisco last weekend! I'm so excited!!! But after I came back to Chicago I haven't got a chance to carry it...We had a huge blizzard this week!

Only took a pic in car in SF.
The yellow is actually darker than the pic shows because it was taken under strong sunshine.


----------



## lorettayang

lorettayang said:


> I got my mini luggage in mustard yellow at Barney's San Francisco last weekend! I'm so excited!!! But after I came back to Chicago I haven't got a chance to carry it...We had a huge blizzard this week!
> 
> Only took a pic in car in SF.
> The yellow is actually darker than the pic shows because it was taken under strong sunshine.



How can I post big pics instead of attaching it? I tried insert image but it doesn't work.....


----------



## tastefashion

loretta,  put [ IMG ] picture link [ IMG ] (remove the space) then you will able to attach the picture here, like below 

Besides, your bag is gorgeous, any modeling picture?


----------



## tastefashion

amanda said:


> OOO. So excited to see the Curvy Luggage in lipstick for the first time in photos! I have one on order from Kirna Zabete just like it, seeing it makes me even more excited for it to arrive!



can't wait to see yours!!!


----------



## lorettayang

tastefashion said:


> loretta,  put [ IMG ] picture link [ IMG ] (remove the space) then you will able to attach the picture here, like below
> 
> Besides, your bag is gorgeous, any modeling picture?




Hey thanks! But it still doesn't work...wonder if my photo link got screwed up. I wish I could have more modeling pics, but only took one. Oh how I miss the sunshine in San Francisco I even couldn't open my eyes!


----------



## tastefashion

oh you look so lovely with your yellow mini, it's just perfect!!!

here is your picture link http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1317546&d=1296882020

place your link like this and remove the space in ]

[IMG ]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1317546&d=1296882020[/IMG ]


----------



## lorettayang

tastefashion said:


> oh you look so lovely with your yellow mini, it's just perfect!!!
> 
> here is your picture link http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1317546&d=1296882020
> 
> place your link like this and remove the space in ]
> 
> [IMG&#12288;]http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1317546&d=1296882020[/IMG ]




Got it! I thought the picture link is my online album's.
Thanks so much!


----------



## shopping247

*lorettayang:* congrats on your new yellow celine!! so pretty!!!! is 
this the pebbled leather or the smooth leather (feet at the bottom or not feet)? 

!!


----------



## lorettayang

shopping247 said:


> *lorettayang:* congrats on your new yellow celine!! so pretty!!!! is
> this the pebbled leather or the smooth leather (feet at the bottom or not feet)?
> 
> !!


 
With feet. It seems like pebbled, but much smoother than I thought.


----------



## eggpudding

^Your moutarde Luggage is fabulous!! Congrats, it looks so good on you!


----------



## fumi

Congrats lorettayang- the yellow luggage is such as nice pop of sunshine!  (Which you'll need in Chicago )


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Congrats on your Mini Luggage *lorettayang* and welcome to tPF!


----------



## amanda

Cosmopolitan said:


> Any updates on when you'll get it amanda?  Hoping for good news soon!



No update yet, but hopefully in the next few weeks!!


----------



## aseka

could any body help me please - How much is the cost of mini luggage ?


----------



## tastefashion

aseka said:


> could any body help me please - How much is the cost of mini luggage ?



It costs US$1,750 / 1,250 Euros for full leather version, check this CELINE - current worldprice prices


----------



## DisCo

I don't know if there's an appropriate thread for this but I'd like to share pics of Katherine Heigl carrying her stunning orange Celine...the best shade of orange IMO! Love it!


----------



## nielnielniel

omg the yellow luggage tote is STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## fumi

Thanks for the pics Disco


----------



## miacillan

Oooh lovely action shots everyone!

*Lorettayang,* your moutarde luggage tote is so fresh and pretty! You carry it well!  Congrats!


*Bought mine way back in December, but haven't posted it here yet...*


*Celine Mini Luggage Envelope Tote in Wine color*



​ 
*My ODJ*
_*TOP: *_
_*Bottom Layer: **H&M* black lace long sleeves top with shoulder pads_
_*Middle Layer: H&M *satin black&white drape neckline asymmetrical sleeveless tunic/dress _
_*Top Layer:** Zara *black velvet long coat with exaggerated shoulders _

_*BOTTOM:*_
_*French Connection *black silk jersey soft pants with hidden prints_

_*BAG:* _
_*Celine *mini size "Luggage Envelope__" tote in *Wine* color_

_*SHOES:* _
_*Nicholas Kirkwood *SS2010 black peeptoe platform slingback with silver python details_

_*ACCESSORIES: *_
_*Chanel*_ _11C pewter CC dangling earrings with fresh water pearls from the __"Maharajah" collection_
_*Hermes *reversible Belt Kit in Rubis Epsom/Iris Swift with Brushed Gold "H" buckle _
_Black/silver argyle stockings_
_*Tom Ford *"Jaquelin" black sunglasses w/ orange rim and brown gradient lens_
_****************************************_​ 


​ _*
Taking off my Zara coat....showing off the black lace sleeves underneath...*_​ 

​ _*
Back view...*_​ 

​ _* 
Close-Up of Celine Luggage Envelope tote 
(outdoor pix)*_




_*Back of Tote*_
_*




*_​​



_*Close-Up of my Nicholas Kirkwood heels...*_​ 

​ 
*Thanks for letting me share!  This bag rocks!!  Keep them coming!*​


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Great modeling shots as always Mia! 

Don't forget to add your bag into this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...bags-owned-by-tpfers-658072.html#post17834954
And this one too: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ote-reference-thread-658546.html#post17856182


----------



## inggalovesbags

purse, your medium classic is gorge! may i know your height for reference?



purse-nality said:


> i belong!
> 
> 
> last thursday, a cocktail event...


----------



## nielnielniel

here's mine...


----------



## papertiger

Congrats* lorettayang, miacillan *and *nielnielniel* both looks really great


----------



## papertiger

I saw this in London in black and it caught my eye too- it's just called a 'shopping tote' or 'shopper' or similar. This is not orange (the shoppers only come in classic colours so far) This is the tan version.






There is NO hardware on the bag at all - everything is made of leather. 

I think it's stunning.


----------



## k*d

Small navy & ivory luggage tote:


----------



## calisnoopy

Love your navy and ivory!  Is it from this current season?

And also, may I ask who makes your white cape?  Looks soooo pretty too!


----------



## sara09

*k*d*, love your outfit, amazing!


----------



## claypot

k*d said:


> Small navy & ivory luggage tote:



Bag twins!  And love your Pigalles!


----------



## Mediana

*papertiger* I agree, it's stunningly beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## purse-nality

CONGRATULATIONS everyone!!!








picture perfect! 







mars, i know how you luv colors, but seeing you in mono w/ just a touch of pop amazes me more! 









luv seeing guys rock celine! 









such casual elegance! luv every single piece of your ensemble


----------



## purse-nality

inggalovesbags said:


> purse, your medium classic is gorge! may i know your height for reference?



thanks ingga! 5'3.5" :shame:





eggpudding said:


> ^Your moutarde Luggage is fabulous!! Congrats, it looks so good on you!



luv the avi!


----------



## k*d

Thanks calisnoopy, sara09, claypot, & purse-nality!

calisnoopy - I think it's from the spring 2010 collection.  I bought it from Saks in December of last year.  The cape is Vanessa Bruno from fall 2010.


----------



## moderngirl

yay~!  my hubby bought me the camel mini luggage for valentine's day!  took it out for the first time yesterday.  loooooove it.  it's such a great size.  i'm so excited!!!!  if you want to see more photos, they're on my blog at http://www.moderngirlblog.com

happy valentine's day!!!


----------



## Mediana

^ Big Congrats, such a lovely bag. I wish I could find one in camel too.


----------



## smallestforest

I got my first Celine on the weekend: a mini luggage in lilac with beautiful grainy leather. Part of me loves this bag so much I wish I'd had the option to choose the camel (it had already sold out here!) so that I could wear it with everything, but the lilac is just gorgeous. I'd vaguely wanted a luggage for a little while, but had no idea how beautiful they were in real life until I set foot in the store! I couldn't resist. Here's a little mod picture. Please excuse the quality; I only have my iPhone to take photographs with at the moment! If anything, the colour of the bag is just a smidge more muted IRL.


----------



## moderngirl

i didn't realize the camel mini luggage is so hard to find.  my SA at nordstrom told me they should be getting shipment of it this month.  if you are interested, you should put your name on the list!


----------



## Mediana

moderngirl said:


> i didn't realize the camel mini luggage is so hard to find. my SA at nordstrom told me they should be getting shipment of it this month. if you are interested, you should put your name on the list!


 

Thanks but I need to buy one from Europe.


----------



## Nicola_Six

smallestforest said:


> I got my first Celine on the weekend: a mini luggage in lilac with beautiful grainy leather. Part of me loves this bag so much I wish I'd had the option to choose the camel (it had already sold out here!) so that I could wear it with everything, but the lilac is just gorgeous. I'd vaguely wanted a luggage for a little while, but had no idea how beautiful they were in real life until I set foot in the store! I couldn't resist. Here's a little mod picture. Please excuse the quality; I only have my iPhone to take photographs with at the moment! If anything, the colour of the bag is just a smidge more muted IRL.



Congrats! It is so pretty. I must say that I wasn't a huge fan of the luggage until I saw this colour. Your outfit beautifully matches it!


----------



## HeathJo

Mediana said:


> Thanks but I need to buy one from Europe.


 
Is Styledrops in Europe? They have this one, which they call "light brown" for $1449 (USD) but looks like Camel or Beige


----------



## Greentea

smallesforest and moderngirl, you both look beautiful with those Luggage totes!


----------



## fumi

smallestforest said:


> I got my first Celine on the weekend: a mini luggage in lilac with beautiful grainy leather. Part of me loves this bag so much I wish I'd had the option to choose the camel (it had already sold out here!) so that I could wear it with everything, but the lilac is just gorgeous. I'd vaguely wanted a luggage for a little while, but had no idea how beautiful they were in real life until I set foot in the store! I couldn't resist. Here's a little mod picture. Please excuse the quality; I only have my iPhone to take photographs with at the moment! If anything, the colour of the bag is just a smidge more muted IRL.


 
That is so pretty! Congrats


----------



## sara09

*Mediana*, I got information from Matches a few weeks ago that they are going to get camel minis soon. As I was looking for a black, I have not asked further but ask Matches if they have already arrived.


----------



## Jaded81

OMG I am sooooo craving for a Celine bag right now because you ladies look down right stunning!!!


----------



## iBag

papertiger said:


> I saw this in London in black and it caught my eye too- it's just called a 'shopping tote' or 'shopper' or similar. This is not orange (the shoppers only come in classic colours so far) This is the tan version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NO hardware on the bag at all - everything is made of leather.
> 
> I think it's stunning.



i think both bags are! who made the python one?


----------



## Mediana

HeathJo said:


> Is Styledrops in Europe? They have this one, which they call "light brown" for $1449 (USD) but looks like Camel or Beige



Thank you .. Yes, I can buy from Styledrops, didn't even thing about it. However, I do want one in smooth leather. I'm not a fan of grain


----------



## xiaoxiao

There is a light Brown/ camel color in brown Thomas mini luggage in Dublin.... And they ship within Europe if anyone is interested... They also have the camel medium box and a killer blue box in large -> this is really really cool looking!!


----------



## purse-nality

*Pre-Fall updates from KIRNA ZABETE*


----------



## purse-nality

Jaded81 said:


> OMG I am sooooo craving for a Celine bag right now because you ladies look down right stunning!!!



and i'm sooo delighted to see you here!


----------



## French75




----------



## Mediana

xiaoxiao said:


> There is a light Brown/ camel color in brown Thomas mini luggage in Dublin.... And they ship within Europe if anyone is interested... They also have the camel medium box and a killer blue box in large -> this is really really cool looking!!



Thanks..I have to call them when I get home. I'm going to Paris tomorrow and from what I understand they don't have anything left.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

French75 said:


>



Love your shoulder envelope!


----------



## soohee

.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Welcome *soohee*. Great bag!


----------



## Greentea

^ fab!


----------



## French75

Thank you *Cosmo* !!


----------



## lilou

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Welcome *soohee*. Great bag!


  wow beautiful bag


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Just wanted to tell everyone, its fine to post your bags in here, but now that we have a Celine subforum, please feel free to start your own reveal threads so that we can all enjoy your purchase to the fullest!


----------



## namie

Hi Soohee 

Your bag is lovely. May I know if it is full
Leather or is the orange face canvas? Where did you get it and how
much is it? Please do share your SA contact.


----------



## tastefashion

soohee said:


> .



this is so beautiful!!!!!! I want one in micro size!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tastefashion

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love your shoulder envelope!



lovely envelope bag!!! looks good on u!


----------



## soohee

Thank you for all your comments 

Hi, Namie.
It is not full Leather. The face is orange canvas.
I got this from the Bergdorf Goodman. 
I'm sorry I didn't remember SA and price. 
I think it's around $1300


----------



## fumi

Cosmopolitan said:


> ^Welcome *soohee*. Great bag!


 
Wow, I love how colorful this is! I would definitely stop dead in my tracks if I saw this in the street!


----------



## flower71

Soohee, such a combo!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## nielnielniel

More modelling picture. I dare say that I can pull off the bag quite ok...despite being a mini. I am guessing the color helps...


----------



## tastefashion

one more mod picture for my mini lipstick


----------



## Elina0408

Lovely action pics everyone!! You are a great inspiration!!


----------



## AnnMJ

tastefashion said:


> one more mod picture for my mini lipstick



Lovely!! I want a lipstick now....


----------



## lvusr1

*My Beautiful Mom and Her Gorgeous Celine Small Luggage Tote*











Sorry for the bad iPhone Pics...


----------



## eggpudding

^Stunning! Simple but so elegant.. love her Chanel necklace as well!


----------



## Elina0408

*Lvusr1*: very chic!!


----------



## eggpudding

tastefashion said:


> one more mod picture for my mini lipstick



I really like the red!



nielnielniel said:


> More modelling picture. I dare say that I can pull off the bag quite ok...despite being a mini. I am guessing the color helps...



You pull it off perfectly


----------



## miacillan

_*Out and about again with my Wine color Celine mini luggage envelope tote...*_

*My ODJ*
_*TOP: *_
_*- Bottom Layer*:Navy blue turtle neck_
_*- Middle Layer*: *Mango* rust/navy/orange/brown floral loose fit blouse_
_*- Top Layer*: Rust orange cropped dolman sleeves knit top with asymmetrical hem _
_*
BOTTOM: *_
_- *Zara* brownish charcoal wool pants (worn folded)_
_*
BAG:* _
_*- Celine *mini size "Luggage Envelope__" tote in *Wine* color_

_*SHOES:* _
_*Chloe* khaki/natural teak brown suede lace-up wedge booties from Fall Winter 2010_

_*ACCESSORIES: *_
_- Orange/Navy/Cream multicolor zig zag print scarf_
_*- Mango* brown/orange marble effect pendant necklace with tassels_
_- Gold flower earrings with dangling multicolor beads (bought from a local store)_
- _*Tom Ford *"Jaquelin" black sunglasses w/ orange rim and brown gradient lens_
_****************************************_
​










Thanks for letting me share!  Love this wine color!  So versatile!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## Elina0408

*Miacillan*: love your look!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Great pics Mia. Glad you are enjoying your envelope!


----------



## purse-nality

*mia*, mare, luv luv the colors! esp rust! those Chloe booties 


*lvu*, moma looks fab! i adore her necklace!


*taste*, you look great! luv the brogues!


----------



## flower71

lovely look miacillian...Chloe booties too, yes!


----------



## cc*chic

Me with my camel micro


----------



## tastefashion

cc*chic said:


> Me with my camel micro



Micro is a great size! it looks so great on you!


----------



## bag in black

cc*chic said:


> Me with my camel micro


 
perfect size , my favorite


----------



## lem0n

Here is my camel micro too, *cc*chic*, we're bag twins


----------



## tastefashion

oh *Lem0n*, love you picture! Beautiful beautiful beautiful! where did you take this picture?


----------



## lem0n

*tastefashion*, it's at the singapore zoo, my friend said I looked like the zebra crossing so he took the picture


----------



## fumi

lem0n said:


> Here is my camel micro too, *cc*chic*, we're bag twins



Very artistic picture!


----------



## HeathJo

You both rock with your micros!


----------



## zapster18

What a great look!


----------



## tastefashion

lem0n said:


> *tastefashion*, it's at the singapore zoo, my friend said I looked like the zebra crossing so he took the picture



oh no wonder haha , beautiful picture!  :urock:


----------



## nielnielniel

*lemon* - you rocked it...lol so funny


----------



## Nhu Nhu

All of you look so beautiful with your Celine bags!  I hope to join you soon   I have my eye on the micro size


----------



## cc*chic

lem0n said:


> Here is my camel micro too, *cc*chic*, we're bag twins


 
 Your pic is so cute!


----------



## Di_lov

lem0n said:


> Here is my camel micro too, *cc*chic*, we're bag twins



Loved your picture!!


----------



## Tokyo

Mini Luggage in peach!


----------



## namie

Peach is beautiful. I saw it together with Almond and the bright yellow in January. At that time I thought it was tangerine.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Congrats on your peach Luggage!


----------



## eggpudding

Peach is soo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## sarah7487

Lovely peach color!!! Saw it in store just tonight, but too worries about me staining it... So I went with Camel instead


----------



## tastefashion

Tokyo, lovely peach you got! Congrats your new bag!


----------



## HeathJo

That's peachy!


----------



## juneofdecember

peachy is so juicy, love urs!! Need to have one!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oh man. Peach is beautiful.


----------



## liquid_room

peach is beautiful on u!  altho i will never be so brave as to buy a bag in this color ;p



Tokyo said:


> Mini Luggage in peach!


----------



## nielnielniel

Peach is yummy...it looked almost Salmon like


----------



## HeathJo

french75: Peachy bag--what kind of lining? Tell me it is cream/ivory suede so we can call it "Peaches n' Cream!" (A favorite ice cream flavor of mine. . .)


----------



## sara09

Peach colour seems so pretty! Well the luggage looks so good in all colours..


----------



## HeathJo

HeathJo said:


> french75: Peachy bag--what kind of lining? Tell me it is cream/ivory suede so we can call it "Peaches n' Cream!" (A favorite ice cream flavor of mine. . .)


 
OOPS I meant To TOKYO!!!


----------



## Tokyo

*namie,cosmopolitan,eggpudding,sarah7487,tastefashion,HeathJo,JuneofDecember,xiaoxiao,liquid_room,nielnielniel,sara09,*

Thanks so much everyone! This colour is more like orangish sort of pinky, peachy colour , I also thought this colour is Orange at first as *namie *mentions. It is a lovely colour! 

*HeathJo, *Hahaha! Peaches n` cream!!! The lining of this bag is faux suede (PVC) which makes this bag much lighter weight and the colour is light beigish colour.


----------



## HeathJo

Tokyo said:


> *HeathJo, *Hahaha! Peaches n` cream!!! The lining of this bag is faux suede (PVC) which makes this bag much lighter weight and the colour is light beigish colour.


 
TOKYO: PLEEEZE if you get a chance to take pics of the inside will you? It sounds delish, and as if it would be peaches n' cream if it is light beige! YUMMMY!


----------



## nielnielniel

yes please!! how does faux suede (PVC) look like?


----------



## claypot

With my Charlie bag before heading out.


----------



## tastefashion

claypot, you look great with your bicolored luggage! just perfect!


----------



## loves

claypot too lovely! love your dress too, pretty!


----------



## claypot

Thanks!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Dental day out w/ my hardworking Camel


----------



## heavenly_emi

love your style~
easy, breezy, sophisticated.


----------



## tastefashion

bornsocial, oh you look great with your camel!


----------



## littlemissmafia

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Dental day out w/ my hardworking Camel



Wow wow, I have a Camel too (hello bag twin!) but I don't wear it half as well as you do! Please please post more action pics!!! I seriously hope that some day when I grow up, I'll be able to do the effortless chic look that you wear so well!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the smooth calf camel- awesome pics!


----------



## ryrybaby12

claypot said:


> With my Charlie bag before heading out.


That looks amazing- great outfit!


----------



## claypot

Thanks ryry! Looking good Born, think you started the camel love around here.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

heavenly_emi said:


> love your style~
> easy, breezy, sophisticated.




Thanks so much!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

tastefashion said:


> bornsocial, oh you look great with your camel!



Thank you so much Its very hot here in Manila and this is all basically you can wear, my uniforms mother uniforms!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

claypot said:


> Thanks ryry! Looking good Born, think you started the camel love around here.



Hey thanks! I pretty much owe a lot to this thread since I started it after all! But thanks thanks so much for the kind words!


----------



## eggpudding

*claypot*, you look gorgeous and so does Charlie! 

*Born*, casual chic at its best! Love how you paired the camel tee with Ms. Camel.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

eggpudding said:


> *claypot*, you look gorgeous and so does Charlie!
> 
> *Born*, casual chic at its best! Love how you paired the camel tee with Ms. Camel.


 
Awwwww " casual chic at its best" thank you so much! Really flaterring to hear  such kind words!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

For all my C ladies Just want to share how versatile the Camel could get blush/nude pink and red looks nice w/ camel hues








A silky MJ peasant top w/ denim shorts, it also blends well w/ blues right


----------



## jaderic

I like the color (camel) =)


----------



## tastefashion

true, camel looks so good with many colors! good pictures and thanks for sharing!


----------



## HeathJo

Claypot--You and Charlie look awesome as always!!!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Dental day out w/ my hardworking Camel


 
Bornsocialite--I want your figure, your sense of style, and your bag!!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

HeathJo said:


> Claypot--You and Charlie look awesome as always!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bornsocialite--I want your figure, your sense of style, and your bag!!!!



Heathjo! LOL!!! are you sure you have a 20/20 vision? or are you wearing prescription glasses? KIDDING babe!!! but geeeeesh! Thank you so much!!!! yes, Camel is amazing!


----------



## nielnielniel

Thats the thing about this bag  in more casual colors like camel...it's really a go out and dowhatever simple and dress in whatever kinda bag...I love it!!!


----------



## HeathJo

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Heathjo! LOL!!! are you sure you have a 20/20 vision? or are you wearing prescription glasses? KIDDING babe!!! but geeeeesh! Thank you so much!!!! yes, Camel is amazing!


 
Yes, I can see 



nielnielniel said:


> Thats the thing about this bag in more casual colors like camel...it's really a go out and dowhatever simple and dress in whatever kinda bag...I love it!!!


 
I know! I want one, but it must be either a micro or be able to fit over my shoulders. I think I heard the Minis are now being made with longer handles to fit over the shoulders, but that could just be wishful thinking. I have tried the nano, but it is just too small. What to do??? (Does thi Micro fit over the shoulder?)


----------



## nielnielniel

I have the mini and it doesnt fit my shoulder but it did for my sister...I am guy so its impossible


----------



## dbaby

HeathJo said:


> Yes, I can see
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I want one, but it must be either a micro or be able to fit over my shoulders. I think I heard the Minis are now being made with longer handles to fit over the shoulders, but that could just be wishful thinking. I have tried the nano, but it is just too small. What to do??? (Does thi Micro fit over the shoulder?)


Micro just barely fits over the shoulder, kind of how my Alexander Wang Rocco fits (but obviously less heavy).


----------



## HeathJo

dbaby said:


> Micro just barely fits over the shoulder, kind of how my Alexander Wang Rocco fits (but obviously less heavy).


 
Is it uncomortable? Gawsh, i wish they would make a cool strap for these. I have considered trying to take my black luggage to get a strap made for it. I wonder if it is possible...


----------



## dbaby

Yea, I do wish it had a long strap. My Miu Miu bag is similarly sized (maybe a bit more elongated) and has a long strap. I would probably put it on my shoulder if I was handling something with my hands for a short period of time, but walking around with it tucked in your arm is just not very feasible. Unless you have very thin upper arms...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

HeathJo said:


> Yes, I can see
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I want one, but it must be either a micro or be able to fit over my shoulders. I think I heard the Minis are now being made with longer handles to fit over the shoulders, but that could just be wishful thinking. I have tried the nano, but it is just too small. What to do??? (Does thi Micro fit over the shoulder?)




Kidding love! You are just too sweet! Ummmm the mini luggage fits perfectly over my shoulder... Really newer minis w/ longer handles? Hmmmmmm
But the old ones look so much better and well proportioned..yes yes nano is just too cute already... I have played w/ the nano and I dont think I can make it over my shoulder....


----------



## nielnielniel

Btw Bornsocialite26...didnt u own like millions of PS1 as well? LOL


----------



## Bornsocialite26

nielnielniel said:


> Btw Bornsocialite26...didnt u own like millions of PS1 as well? LOL



Hey babe! Sadly no, And how i wish! But my sister has quite a few...and I love your camel did it softened up already?


----------



## nielnielniel

It is already very soft....mine is the grained/pebbled version....


----------



## eggpudding

Bornsocialite26 said:


> For all my C ladies Just want to share how versatile the Camel could get blush/nude pink and red looks nice w/ camel hues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A silky MJ peasant top w/ denim shorts, it also blends well w/ blues right



Hubba hubba!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

eggpudding said:


> Hubba hubba!



LOL!!!! but Thank you so much egg!


----------



## EMMJensen

Bornsocialite26 said:


> For all my C ladies Just want to share how versatile the Camel could get blush/nude pink and red looks nice w/ camel hues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A silky MJ peasant top w/ denim shorts, it also blends well w/ blues right


I love these pics! It's inspiring outfits for when my celine mini finally arrives!


----------



## tomato_juice

with my leopard micro in canvas and leather


----------



## ryrybaby12

^Awesome...do you love it Tomato?  I am contemplating this exact bag...


----------



## tastefashion

tomato_juice said:


> with my leopard micro in canvas and leather



oh so pretty, the size just looks so perfect on you!


----------



## deedee16

with my nano luggage in peach.


----------



## lovingmybags

Cute cute cute!  It works with your dress so well!!


----------



## tomato_juice

ryrybaby12 said:


> ^Awesome...do you love it Tomato?  I am contemplating this exact bag...



thank you.  yes , definitely love it!


----------



## tastefashion

deedee16 said:


> with my nano luggage in peach.



oh this peach is absolutely sweet!! great looking!


----------



## ginger71

tomato_juice said:


> with my leopard micro in canvas and leather


Beautiful bag!


----------



## nath1

bag in black said:


> perfect size , my favorite



My favourite too


----------



## nath1

claypot said:


> With my Charlie bag before heading out.



Love it


----------



## ginger71

Received my smooth calf Small Luggage in Lipstick - thinking of letting it go...


----------



## tastefashion

ginger71 said:


> Received my smooth calf Small Luggage in Lipstick - thinking of letting it go...



oh congrats! we are twins!!  any modeling pictures?


----------



## ginger71

tastefashion said:


> oh congrats! we are twins!!  any modeling pictures?



I am seriously thinking of returning it, I'm exchange for a clutch


----------



## ginger71

ginger71 said:


> I am seriously thinking of returning it, I'm exchange for a clutch


Thanks tastefashion, I need bag re-hab, this is my second luggage, got one in black n suede....the lipstick is starting to grow on me


----------



## tastefashion

ginger71 said:


> I am seriously thinking of returning it, I'm exchange for a clutch



oh why? you don't like it? what happen with this lipstick luggage?


----------



## ginger71

tastefashion said:


> oh why? you don't like it? what happen with this lipstick luggage?





ginger71 said:


> I am seriously thinking of returning it, I'm exchange for a clutch


Thanks tastefashion, I need bag re-hab, lipstick is my second luggage, got one in black n suede....the lipstick is starting to grow on me


----------



## sarah7487

ginger71 said:


> I am seriously thinking of returning it, I'm exchange for a clutch



Ohhh u thinking of getting which clutch?


----------



## ginger71

sarah7487 said:


> Ohhh u thinking of getting which clutch?



Sorry it's not the clutch, shoulder with clasp in black


----------



## ryrybaby12

I LOVE my clasp bag in Grey- go for it...the black is beautiful.


----------



## lufc_girl

Tokyo said:


> Mini Luggage in peach!


 
Oh my sorry I'm so late but that bag is gorgeous... and it suits your style...  I love your colour choices... they look so great together xxx


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im summer ready w/ my beloved Camel


----------



## EMMJensen

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Im summer ready w/ my beloved Camel



So cute!


----------



## LucyBob

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Im summer ready w/ my beloved Camel


So lovely! Your outfit is nice!!


----------



## jackieusc

Tokyo, that is gorgeous on you.  It looks like the medium and not the mini...could that be?  Or are you just small and it looks big?  Either case, you look great with it on your arm!



Tokyo said:


> Mini Luggage in peach!


----------



## jackieusc

Oh Mia!!!  You are fabulous and I LOVE your style!  



miacillan said:


> _*Out and about again with my Wine color Celine mini luggage envelope tote...*_
> 
> *My ODJ*
> _*TOP: *_
> _*- Bottom Layer*:Navy blue turtle neck_
> _*- Middle Layer*: *Mango* rust/navy/orange/brown floral loose fit blouse_
> _*- Top Layer*: Rust orange cropped dolman sleeves knit top with asymmetrical hem _
> _*
> BOTTOM: *_
> _- *Zara* brownish charcoal wool pants (worn folded)_
> _*
> BAG:* _
> _*- Celine *mini size "Luggage Envelope__" tote in *Wine* color_
> 
> _*SHOES:* _
> _*Chloe* khaki/natural teak brown suede lace-up wedge booties from Fall Winter 2010_
> 
> _*ACCESSORIES: *_
> _- Orange/Navy/Cream multicolor zig zag print scarf_
> _*- Mango* brown/orange marble effect pendant necklace with tassels_
> _- Gold flower earrings with dangling multicolor beads (bought from a local store)_
> - _*Tom Ford *"Jaquelin" black sunglasses w/ orange rim and brown gradient lens_
> _****************************************_
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!  Love this wine color!  So versatile!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia


----------



## namie

Brought my Mini Tri out for the first time today. It is just from my home to work and back home again.


----------



## miacillan

Hey dears!

Just came back from Paris last week and brought back home this lovely baby!  My casual take on the new Celine Clasp bag in medium gray.

*TOP:*
- Bottom Layer:Mustard yellow camisole
- Middle Layer: Zara olive green floral long blouse
- Top Layer: Zara brown cropped vest

*BOTTOM:*
- Dark washed straight cut jeans

*BAG:*
- Celine "Clasp" shoulder bag/clutch medium size in Gray color with aged gold hardware

*SHOES:*
- Christian Louboutin "Alta Spritney" cognac suede peep toe sling-back with gold metallic leather thong t-strap at vamp

*ACCESSORIES:*
- Chanel olive green CC dangling earrings from SS2011 collection
- Chanel olive green "leaf" pendant necklace from SS2011 collection
- Bottega Veneta 132/S tortoise shell sunglasses w/ gradient brown lens and signature BV weaved metal temples






I love the fact that it's can be carried as an oversized clutch for casual wear, and it can also be carried on the shoulder.















Thanks for letting me share!

Cheers,
Mia


----------



## tastefashion

namie said:


> Brought my Mini Tri out for the first time today. It is just from my home to work and back home again.
> 
> View attachment 1371180



Beautiful tricolored mini, you look great Namie!!


----------



## tastefashion

miacillan said:


> Hey dears.....just wanna share with you my casual take on the new Celine Clasp Bag.



wow Mia, simply gorgeous as always! love your clasp bag!!


----------



## HeathJo

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Im summer ready w/ my beloved Camel


 
I have said it before and I will say it again--I want your figure, your sense of style, and your bag!!!



namie said:


> Brought my Mini Tri out for the first time today. It is just from my home to work and back home again.
> 
> Your outfit is PERFECT!!!! You look so classy, and the tri is the ultimate accessory. You rock it!
> 
> View attachment 1371180


 


miacillan said:


> Hey dears!
> 
> Just came back from Paris last week and brought back home this lovely baby! My casual take on the new Celine Clasp bag in medium gray.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia


 
Mia, I think I have already said I think you look amazing, but ditto that! You own my dream bag, and you do it justice!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I know you guys are sick of the Camel...but I adore her to pieces! she's a bit worn out now and I never baby her





Love paring her these electric blue moccasins..


----------



## tastefashion

Bornsocialite26 said:


> I know you guys are sick of the Camel...but I adore her to pieces! she's a bit worn out now and I never baby her



love your style! luggage looks good in all ways!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

tastefashion said:


> love your style! luggage looks good in all ways!



Thanks for liking my mother style of dressing up


----------



## nielnielniel

it ok...I have been out and about with camel as well...


----------



## flower71

looking great namie, mia (i want one now...!) and bornsocialite...never too much of camel


----------



## moderngirl

Bornsocialite26 said:


> I know you guys are sick of the Camel...but I adore her to pieces! she's a bit worn out now and I never baby her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love paring her these electric blue moccasins..


 

i have the exact same bag!  i love it to pieces.  it goes with EVERYTHING!  it's hard to not wear it all the time!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

moderngirl said:


> i have the exact same bag!  i love it to pieces.  it goes with EVERYTHING!  it's hard to not wear it all the time!



And I love your blog babe!! yes truly camel is hard not to wear all the time! may I ask what Cam you use for your blog? is it Nikon? Canon?


----------



## moderngirl

Bornsocialite26 said:


> And I love your blog babe!! yes truly camel is hard not to wear all the time! may I ask what Cam you use for your blog? is it Nikon? Canon?


 
i use a canon.  i am a professional wedding photographer by day, so i am blessed with fancy cameras and lenses.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

moderngirl said:


> i use a canon.  i am a professional wedding photographer by day, so i am blessed with fancy cameras and lenses.




oh I knew it! your angles are just so pristine! the the quality is just so crisp and clean!!! I took photography years back, my first Cam is also Canon, two months ago I was so torn between Canon and Nikon...I ended up w/ Canon as usual...I dont have fancy lenses though...but Im slowly going back to photography..and before I forget...you CELINE BOX is truly divine!


----------



## moderngirl

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh I knew it! your angles are just so pristine! the the quality is just so crisp and clean!!! I took photography years back, my first Cam is also Canon, two months ago I was so torn between Canon and Nikon...I ended up w/ Canon as usual...I dont have fancy lenses though...but Im slowly going back to photography..and before I forget...you CELINE BOX is truly divine!


 
thank you!!!  i'll have to dedicate a post to it.  i love it so much!


----------



## AvaCui0810

purse-nality said:


> *SR22* dress-down chic...


 
I love this purse, could you tell me how much it will cost in NY? and what size this is? 

Thank you. LOL


----------



## purses & pugs

My new tricolor Mini, love this bag so much!


----------



## Nanaz

^^"A" i love it on you. You picked the best one. Congrats again.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purses & pugs said:


> My new tricolor Mini, love this bag so much!



ahhhhhhhhhh! nice to C you here babe! you rockin that beauty gorgeously!


----------



## purses & pugs

Nanaz said:


> ^^"A" i love it on you. You picked the best one. Congrats again.



Thank you sweetie



Bornsocialite26 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh! nice to C you here babe! you rockin that beauty gorgeously!



Thanks hon! I super happy with this bag


----------



## HeathJo

purses & pugs--Gorgeous: the bag AND you!!


----------



## iluvmybags

carried my Small Luggage to work tonight -- it's too large to fit inside my bottom drawer, where I normally keep my bags, so it sat on the corner of my desk where I could admire it all night long!!


----------



## purses & pugs

HeathJo said:


> purses & pugs--Gorgeous: the bag AND you!!



Thank you so much



iluvmybags said:


> carried my Small Luggage to work tonight -- it's too large to fit inside my bottom drawer, where I normally keep my bags, so it sat on the corner of my desk where I could admire it all night long!!


You look great!!
And lol, I do the exact same thing when I take my Luggage to work. It's too big for my normal "bag space" in my book shelf so I put it on the corner of my desk instead and in that way I can admire it all day long


----------



## vlore

*P&P,* absolutely love your Tri-color Mini!!!!!  And you look fab as always!!!!!


----------



## HeathJo

iluvmybags said:


> carried my Small Luggage to work tonight -- it's too large to fit inside my bottom drawer, where I normally keep my bags, so it sat on the corner of my desk where I could admire it all night long!!


 
It looks like true love! How cute. . .



vlore said:


> *P&P,* absolutely love your Tri-color Mini!!!!!  And you look fab as always!!!!!


 
Your twins are so precious! I have twins too, which I think I have mentioned to you before! Just had to comment on the photo!


----------



## purses & pugs

vlore said:


> *P&P,* absolutely love your Tri-color Mini!!!!!  And you look fab as always!!!!!



Thank you and it's so nice to see you here as well Your twins are so big now - and super adorable!


----------



## PursePicky

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Dental day out w/ my hardworking Camel



Love the camel!!! Is it a mini or a micro??? What height are you if I can ask? I'm 5'2" so I think I'll have to go with a micro [&Anyone have any idea on the micro price by chance?]. So many Qs lol


----------



## purses & pugs

Visiting a friend in London with the tricolor Luggage


----------



## Babilu

I am absolutely in love with this bag!!!

*Purses & Pugs* - That tricolor is gorg!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Purses and Pugs...you look absolutely amazing and adorable with that Tri-Color....makes me want one again...I sent mine back- but maybe......


----------



## mdevhi

Finally my lipstick micro! 
http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7176/img00938201104251818.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3703/img009392011042518191.jpg


----------



## purses & pugs

ryrybaby12 said:


> Purses and Pugs...you look absolutely amazing and adorable with that Tri-Color....makes me want one again...I sent mine back- but maybe......



Thank you very much! Oh you had one and returned it, maybe you should get it back again 
It's a really nice bag and I just love it more and more.


----------



## DollyGirl

purses & pugs said:


> Visiting a friend in London with the tricolor Luggage



 You look lovely!!!! I love your bag~ It looks really good on you!


----------



## DollyGirl

ryrybaby12 said:


> Purses and Pugs...you look absolutely amazing and adorable with that Tri-Color....makes me want one again...I sent mine back- but maybe......



Why you returned yours? I think is such a gorgeous combo.


----------



## purses & pugs

DollyGirl said:


> You look lovely!!!! I love your bag~ It looks really good on you!



Thank you very much I absolutely adore this bag!


----------



## glamourbag

ginger71 said:


> Received my smooth calf Small Luggage in Lipstick - thinking of letting it go...



Oh no! You cant let that go...that is a classic! I LOVE that one!!!! But, if you are not going to use it, I guess it is best to get one you will...


----------



## iluvmybags

purses & pugs said:


> Visiting a friend in London with the tricolor Luggage



that bag is beautiful and you look fantastic!  Love your style (who's flats are those?  I really like them)


----------



## iluvmybags

mdevhi said:


> Finally my lipstick micro!
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/7176/img00938201104251818.jpg
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3703/img009392011042518191.jpg



 Gorgeous!!
I love the top your wearing!!  the draping is so eye catching


----------



## bagmad73

I want to share what came in the post on Monday.....
The tricolour mini actually looks really big IRL (to me) but am going to try it out and see if it works for me. It is really a stunning bag!


----------



## iluvmybags

carried my Mini Envelope to work this week!!
(have I said lately how much I love this bag?!)


----------



## purses & pugs

iluvmybags said:


> that bag is beautiful and you look fantastic!  Love your style (who's flats are those?  I really like them)


 
 Thank you The flats are from Balenciaga (my favorite brand besides Celine!)



bagmad73 said:


> I want to share what came in the post on Monday.....
> The tricolour mini actually looks really big IRL (to me) but am going to  try it out and see if it works for me. It is really a stunning bag!



Gorgeous, congrats! I do not think it's too big for you, but you need to  be comfy with the size of course. I have the same bag myself and adore  it!



iluvmybags said:


> carried my Mini Envelope to work this week!!
> (have I said lately how much I love this bag?!)


This is such a beautiful bag!!! I love the Envelope. You look great


----------



## zjajkj

*bagmad73*, looking good but I think the Micro size would suit you better. But this mini tri color is tdf


----------



## bagmad73

*purses&pugs* - so happy to be twins with you!!

*iluvmybags* - you look amazing with your envelope!


----------



## VooDooDoll

Really lovely bags!  I've been looking one Nano for myself and have no luck at all here in Singapore!  Was told by the SA that they were expecting shipment in a month or so... hopefully I can lay my hands on one!  The trio especially!


----------



## silverfern

Apologies for my splotchy mirror but here's my bi-coloured vertical cabas. For reference I'm 5'3". I love the clean lines of this bag and the leather is so soft, the sides collapse in on themselves.


----------



## bagmad73

Wow *silverfern* - that cabas looks amazing on you. You carry it so well you make me want to go out and buy one!!


----------



## silverfern

awww thanks so much *bagmad*  Love your Luggage btw - I'm crazy over all the bi//tri-coloured bags and wallets at the moment!


----------



## HeathJo

All three of you outshine the bags, as amazing as they are!!! You look like the stars of the pics, not the bags. . .that being said, they are all amzing and suit each of you pefectly!

Bagmad--I think you wear that Mini great, but I understand your dilemma. If there is any way you can get that in the Micro, I would! if not, it is just up to how comfortable you are with it. It LOOKS great, but is it too heavy for you? Only you can decide. . .


----------



## bagmad73

Hi *HeathJo* - thank you for your words. It is actually not too heavy and I have seen more petite girls rocking the mini  I really love the tricolour!


----------



## zjajkj

*silverfern*, looking good


----------



## fann2

VooDooDoll said:


> Really lovely bags! I've been looking one Nano for myself and have no luck at all here in Singapore! Was told by the SA that they were expecting shipment in a month or so... hopefully I can lay my hands on one! The trio especially!


 



im a nano lover too. am glad im able to get one green nano in singapore on the day the bags reached. the sa was telling me the colors came in limited qty, so i wasted no time to get those baby. : )


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Me in the office


----------



## emmdawn

Adorabl outfit you look lovely! And of course your Celine looks perfect! Love it all.


----------



## purses & pugs

silverfern said:


> Apologies for my splotchy mirror but here's  my bi-coloured vertical cabas. For reference I'm 5'3". I love the clean  lines of this bag and the leather is so soft, the sides collapse in on  themselves.



Love this bag and you look so chic



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Me in the office



You look great! The camel Luggage is such a perfect color for you


----------



## drs_11

I just bought a celine nano, love it


----------



## VooDooDoll

Oh lucky you!! 
The green one is absolutely gorgeous!  I first saw a nano online in that colour and totally smitten with it! I've been trying my luck online but not too lucky afterall.  Can't wait for the new batch of nanos to arrive in SG boutique.




fann2 said:


> im a nano lover too. am glad im able to get one green nano in singapore on the day the bags reached. the sa was telling me the colors came in limited qty, so i wasted no time to get those baby. : )


----------



## VooDooDoll

This is such a cute lil' baby!!!  Oh my I can't wait to own one myself!! 



drs_11 said:


> I just bought a celine nano, love it


----------



## jlao

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Me in the office


 
I love your strip t-shirt and purple loafers!  and the lugage tote too of course!


----------



## deedee16

drs_11 said:


> I just bought a celine nano, love it



CUTE!

i think we should have more tpf-ers posting pics of their nanos!


----------



## Tinn3rz

I agree!



deedee16 said:


> CUTE!
> 
> i think we should have more tpf-ers posting pics of their nanos!


----------



## S'Mom

Would LOVE to see some pics of the Classic Box in action......


----------



## silverfern

Thanks so much *HeathJo*, *dinitegrity* and sweet *P&P*


----------



## Bornsocialite26

jlao said:


> I love your strip t-shirt and purple loafers!  and the lugage tote too of course!



Awwwwwwww sweet!! Thankie babe!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purses & pugs said:


> Love this bag and you look so chic
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! The camel Luggage is such a perfect color for you




Hey thankie babe!!!


----------



## fann2

drs_11 said:


> I just bought a celine nano, love it


 


congrats. so what color have you bought ?


----------



## zjajkj

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Me in the office


 
Hi dear, you are everywhere! Nice


----------



## flower71

Coming back to drool...Smom, you are right, I haven't posted recents pics of my Classic box because soooo busy but will try to do so next week.
Bornsocialite, you look awesome as usual.


----------



## ammy22

Dear all My Celine friends, Does anyone know that Celine Luggage mini in "CAMEL" colour is the same colour as "CARAMEL?


----------



## VooDooDoll

Nice!  Really nice and fancy blouse too! 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Me in the office


----------



## VooDooDoll

I've always adore the tricolour!  Wanna bag either this same mini or nano.  Just went to see my SA and she told me that they might  not be bringing the tricolour in this coming shipment   



bagmad73 said:


> I want to share what came in the post on Monday.....
> The tricolour mini actually looks really big IRL (to me) but am going to try it out and see if it works for me. It is really a stunning bag!


----------



## VooDooDoll

Oh my!  I'm like stalking all the ladies with tricolour today.... very lovely and I regret for not ensnaring one when I had the opportunity to 



purses & pugs said:


> Visiting a friend in London with the tricolor Luggage


----------



## VooDooDoll

This shot is just like one taken professionally for a high-end streetwear magazine dear!  The bag totally stands out and you carried it well with your outfit! 



lem0n said:


> Here is my camel micro too, *cc*chic*, we're bag twins


----------



## Tinn3rz

S'Mom said:


> Would LOVE to see some pics of the Classic Box in action......



Me too!


----------



## hungry_jacqs

In my excitement I completely obliterated the cardboard box in the few steps I took from the post office to the carpark when I picked it up this morning! A BIG thank you to a lovely TPFer. 

Here's Miss apathetic not caring that she's being loved to bits.


----------



## Tinn3rz

hungry_jacqs said:


> In my excitement I completely obliterated the cardboard box in the few steps I took from the post office to the carpark when I picked it up this morning! A BIG thank you to a lovely TPFer.
> 
> Here's Miss apathetic not caring that she's being loved to bits.



Beautiful! Is that the micro size?


----------



## egglet

hungry_jacqs said:


> In my excitement I completely obliterated the cardboard box in the few steps I took from the post office to the carpark when I picked it up this morning! A BIG thank you to a lovely TPFer.
> 
> Here's Miss apathetic not caring that she's being loved to bits.



Perfect size


----------



## hungry_jacqs

egglet said:


> Perfect size



 eggyeggy You'll seeeeee soon


----------



## hungry_jacqs

Tinn3rz said:


> Beautiful! Is that the micro size?



Yup she's a micro!


----------



## Tinn3rz

hungry_jacqs said:


> Yup she's a micro!



She's perfect! You look great! I can't wait til I have one to call my own.


----------



## hungry_jacqs

Tinn3rz said:


> She's perfect! You look great! I can't wait til I have one to call my own.



Thanks Tinn3rz!  Once you start you won't stop


----------



## zjajkj

hungry_jacqs said:


> In my excitement I completely obliterated the cardboard box in the few steps I took from the post office to the carpark when I picked it up this morning! A BIG thank you to a lovely TPFer.
> 
> Here's Miss apathetic not caring that she's being loved to bits.


 
You look great with it


----------



## HeathJo

hungry_jacqs said:


> In my excitement I completely obliterated the cardboard box in the few steps I took from the post office to the carpark when I picked it up this morning! A BIG thank you to a lovely TPFer.
> 
> Here's Miss apathetic not caring that she's being loved to bits.


 
You look GORGEOUS!!! Congrats! It is rare when the bag and the gal are both so beautiful and stylish its hard to decide which one to look at


----------



## DollyGirl

hungry_jacqs said:


> In my excitement I completely obliterated the cardboard box in the few steps I took from the post office to the carpark when I picked it up this morning! A BIG thank you to a lovely TPFer.
> 
> Here's Miss apathetic not caring that she's being loved to bits.



 You look great!!! Makes me want a mirco so much


----------



## purse-nality

congrats *jacqs*! you look lovely w/ her!


----------



## hungry_jacqs

HeathJo said:


> You look GORGEOUS!!! Congrats! It is rare when the bag and the gal are both so beautiful and stylish its hard to decide which one to look at



You're tooooo sweet! And it's all thanks to you HJ 

Thank you *dinitegrity, purse-nality, DollyGirl *for your lovely comments! She made my day that much better


----------



## purse-nality

apologies for the reposts... this thread needs more pics!



Camel Med Box...












Orange Lug Envelope F/W10...












and joining the Tri-lovelies, Mini in black/white/nude SS11...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Lovely!!! 
I've been avoiding this thread because I was feeling like I was never gonna get one, and then 2 days ago I got a shipping confirmation for a black mini luggage! I'm so excited! I'll post pics here as soon as I can.


----------



## bordeaux

Camel Luggage in action:


----------



## LVLux

Syma said:


> ^^Yes it is



Your kelly green is my fav- so wish i had one too!
Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## iluvmybags

Still carrying my Mini Envelope!!
Just another Friday night at work!


----------



## Tinn3rz

purse-nality said:


> apologies for the reposts... this thread needs more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Med Box...



This pic makes me want a camel box....and to go to Rome.  C, you must post more action pics with your box!


----------



## bagmad73

Here's a pic I thought I would share. My friend wanted to try the Celine Box bag at the store today. Here is my mini in action and her trying the micro. Good size comparison as well.....
I tell you, someone wanted to buy my bag when we were in the store today, the SA had to politely tell her that the tri coloured mini is a customer's bag


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Great comparison picture. I was afraid the mini would be a bit too small, but no, she's perfect!
First day out with my mini luggage grocery shopping. How glamourous! lol!


----------



## grace7

^what a great picture! congrats!


----------



## purse-nality

bordeaux said:


> Camel Luggage in action:



chic! is that a mini or micro luggage?




iluvmybags said:


> Still carrying my Mini Envelope!!
> Just another Friday night at work!



you look great! nice pop of color on the scarf!




Tinn3rz said:


> This pic makes me want a camel box....and to go to Rome.  C, you must post more action pics with your box!



thanks Tin! will try! can't wait to see your goodies too!




bagmad73 said:


> Here's a pic I thought I would share. My friend wanted to try the Celine Box bag at the store today. Here is my mini in action and her trying the micro. Good size comparison as well.....
> I tell you, someone wanted to buy my bag when we were in the store today, the SA had to politely tell her that the tri coloured mini is a customer's bag



did your friend get this micro? i luv the stamped croc (?) panel and black contrast piping on the handle attachments! unique!




ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Great comparison picture. I was afraid the mini would be a bit too small, but no, she's perfect!
> First day out with my mini luggage grocery shopping. How glamourous! lol!



you look so cute grocery shopping! luv that pink Z (?) skirt! congrats, and thanks for the compliments too!


----------



## bagmad73

^^ Hi *purse-nality* - no she didn't get the micro - she was just helping me model the bag.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purse-nality said:


> apologies for the reposts... this thread needs more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Med Box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Lug Envelope F/W10...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and joining the Tri-lovelies, Mini in black/white/nude SS11...


 OMG !!I LOVE YOUR OUTFITS,  you are always so elegant!!

the mini luggage is my favourite on you.....now i want one too


----------



## purse-nality

bagmad73 said:


> ^^ Hi *purse-nality* - no she didn't get the micro - she was just helping me model the bag.



i see... btw, that's a funny story about the customer wanting to buy your bag! a compliment too... i'm really glad you decided to keep her!




CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> OMG !!I LOVE YOUR OUTFITS,  you are always so elegant!!
> 
> the mini luggage is my favourite on you.....now i want one too



you're too sweet! thanks much! i hope i enabled you enough


----------



## zjajkj

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Great comparison picture. I was afraid the mini would be a bit too small, but no, she's perfect!
> First day out with my mini luggage grocery shopping. How glamourous! lol!


 
OMG this is just so chic! Must be the most fashionable shopper in a supermarket


----------



## zjajkj

bagmad73 said:


> Here's a pic I thought I would share. My friend wanted to try the Celine Box bag at the store today. Here is my mini in action and her trying the micro. Good size comparison as well.....
> I tell you, someone wanted to buy my bag when we were in the store today, the SA had to politely tell her that the tri coloured mini is a customer's bag


 
LOL this is funny! This means that your bags is very nice that people wanna buy it! I really love the Micro size. It is not micro after all. LOL


----------



## zjajkj

bordeaux said:


> Camel Luggage in action:


 
Nice


----------



## hungry_jacqs

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Great comparison picture. I was afraid the mini would be a bit too small, but no, she's perfect!
> First day out with my mini luggage grocery shopping. How glamourous! lol!



Amazing color contrast against the skirt and the bag! Even with milk cartons behind you still look glamorous


----------



## hungry_jacqs

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40657346@N06/5720337660/

I really love this picture in particular


----------



## ParisLV

hungry_jacqs said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/40657346@N06/5720337660/
> 
> I really love this picture in particular


 
_You avatar is the cutest thing I've ever seen!  It makes my tummy flip everytime I see it cuz I just wanna tickle his belly while his eyes are covered!_


----------



## bordeaux

purse-nality: Yes she's a micro! It's the perfect size for petite ladies! 

dinitegrity: thanks!


----------



## ShoeLover

*grace7*-thanks!
*Purse**-**nality*-thanks! And yes, the skirt is Zara.
*dinitegrity*-thank you!
*hungryjacqs*-thanks!


----------



## inggalovesbags

hi ladies, just wanted to share my medium box in snakeskin. thanks!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Drool!!!


----------



## LVLux

Lovely Image!


----------



## dreamlet

Beautiful!


----------



## bagmad73

*inggalovesbags* - what a beautiful picture! A snakeskin box in on my wishlist. Stunning!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

inggalovesbags said:


> hi ladies, just wanted to share my medium box in snakeskin. thanks!



Gorgeous pic! Your snakeskin classic is beauuuutiful!!


----------



## jw28

amazing! I need me one those celine bags, Phoebe Philo is a genius


----------



## zjajkj

dreamlet said:


> Beautiful!


 
nice


----------



## Sushi789

sorry these pics are so fuzzy and the background so messy, but hopefully they are good enough to give you an idea of size and scale for these two different sizes of Luggage bags on someone 5'9":

--Leopard Mini Shoulder Luggage, purchased directly from Barney's
--Solid Black Leather Medium Luggage-- I bought this one from Ann's Fab Finds and was told it's the medium size... but I do wonder if perhaps it's the rare "small" size. It has 4 feet on the bottom and short handles. Based on the other pictures I have seen, I really think it's the small size from the first season.


----------



## tastefashion

KMSNYC said:


> sorry these pics are so fuzzy and the background so messy, but hopefully they are good enough to give you an idea of size and scale for these two different sizes of Luggage bags on someone 5'9"



wow you look so great on both sizes, even the medium doesn't look so big with you! Congrats! totally fab!


----------



## LVLux

They both look amazing on you!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

KMSNYC said:


> sorry these pics are so fuzzy and the background so messy, but hopefully they are good enough to give you an idea of size and scale for these two different sizes of Luggage bags on someone 5'9":
> 
> --Leopard Mini Shoulder Luggage, purchased directly from Barney's
> --Solid Black Leather Medium Luggage-- I bought this one from Ann's Fab Finds and was told it's the medium size... but I do wonder if perhaps it's the rare "small" size. It has 4 feet on the bottom and short handles. Based on the other pictures I have seen, I really think it's the small size from the first season.



I think Ann's was right and that it's the medium -- the small isn't all that much larger than the mini (only about an inch in each direction).  It looks larger because the "wings" don't poke out as much as the mini, so it's more square looking. The bag pictured looks larger than the small.  If you want to know for sure, measure the bag and let us know how big it is -- then I can tell you whether or not it's the small or medium!!


----------



## weili

An old pic with my mini Luggage


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks for the pics...just adore he look of this bag!


----------



## Sushi789

iluvmybags said:


> I think Ann's was right and that it's the medium -- the small isn't all that much larger than the mini (only about an inch in each direction).  It looks larger because the "wings" don't poke out as much as the mini, so it's more square looking. The bag pictured looks larger than the small.  If you want to know for sure, measure the bag and let us know how big it is -- then I can tell you whether or not it's the small or medium!!



I guess it is probably the medium then! I know Ann always does her homework, so I shouldn't doubt what she tells me... I just knew there was so much confusion over size with these bags!

 For some strange reason, i feel like it looks smaller when I compare it to the mini than when I look at it on it's own. It seems much longer than the mini, but the mini looks wider because it slouches out so much more.

At any rate... I do love both of them! I think I will wear the medium a lot this coming fall and winter. But for now, I just love how comfortable and easy to carry the shoulder luggage is! I have an orange envelope mini coming too that I can't wart to get. I know I'm not alone in this sentiment, but I seriously have not been this obsessed with a bag since Chloe launched the Silverado a million years ago!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

KMSNYC said:


> sorry these pics are so fuzzy and the background so messy, but hopefully they are good enough to give you an idea of size and scale for these two different sizes of Luggage bags on someone 5'9":
> 
> --Leopard Mini Shoulder Luggage, purchased directly from Barney's
> --Solid Black Leather Medium Luggage-- I bought this one from Ann's Fab Finds and was told it's the medium size... but I do wonder if perhaps it's the rare "small" size. It has 4 feet on the bottom and short handles. Based on the other pictures I have seen, I really think it's the small size from the first season.


 
Those look awesome on you! I am in love with the leopard print one.


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  Happy Friday!  I dream of owning a classic box or luggage tote one day, but as of now, I'm loving my new-to-me vintage box 
















More pictures on my blog: www.wendyslookbook.com


----------



## LVLux

Nhu-Nhu you are Lovely/Beautiful!


----------



## Sushi789

Nhu-Nhu, your bag is beautiful and so are you! Such lovely pics! They look like they belong in a magazine!


----------



## HeathJo

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies! Happy Friday! I dream of owning a classic box or luggage tote one day, but as of now, I'm loving my new-to-me vintage box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


 
At first glance I thought those were pics from a magazine! You and the bag are both stunning!!!! Congrats!


----------



## iluvmybags

My Electric Blue Trio in action today!


----------



## zjajkj

iluvmybags said:


> My Electric Blue Trio in action today!



nice


----------



## zjajkj

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  Happy Friday!  I dream of owning a classic box or luggage tote one day, but as of now, I'm loving my new-to-me vintage box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog: www.wendyslookbook.com



looking very great


----------



## zjajkj

KMSNYC said:


> sorry these pics are so fuzzy and the background so messy, but hopefully they are good enough to give you an idea of size and scale for these two different sizes of Luggage bags on someone 5'9":
> 
> --Leopard Mini Shoulder Luggage, purchased directly from Barney's
> --Solid Black Leather Medium Luggage-- I bought this one from Ann's Fab Finds and was told it's the medium size... but I do wonder if perhaps it's the rare "small" size. It has 4 feet on the bottom and short handles. Based on the other pictures I have seen, I really think it's the small size from the first season.



nice


----------



## zjajkj

weili said:


> An old pic with my mini Luggage



nice


----------



## tastefashion

iluvmybags said:


> My Electric Blue Trio in action today!



You look great with your blue trio!!! so beautiful I really want one!


----------



## tastefashion

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies!  Happy Friday!  I dream of owning a classic box or luggage tote one day, but as of now, I'm loving my new-to-me vintage box



Gorgeous! beautiful vintage!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

LVLux said:


> Nhu-Nhu you are Lovely/Beautiful!



Thank you so much 



KMSNYC said:


> Nhu-Nhu, your bag is beautiful and so are you! Such lovely pics! They look like they belong in a magazine!



I adore this bag and hope to get the Luggage some day.  Thank you so much for your kind words!   



HeathJo said:


> At first glance I thought those were pics from a magazine! You and the bag are both stunning!!!! Congrats!



Thank you so much!  



dinitegrity said:


> looking very great



Thank you thank you!  



tastefashion said:


> Gorgeous! beautiful vintage!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Chloe2003

iluvmybags said:


> My Electric Blue Trio in action today!



Wow JJ, You look great in this outfit!! I came here looking for the mini luggage. I have fallen for a bag that is not LV or mj!


----------



## karinapricilla

purse-nality said:


> apologies for the reposts... this thread needs more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Camel Med Box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Lug Envelope F/W10...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and joining the Tri-lovelies, Mini in black/white/nude SS11...



OMG you got both envelope and tritone mini luggage! i envy you T______T
looking good anyway  do you have a blog?
check out mine! 
www.fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com


----------



## iluvmybags

Chloe2003 said:


> Wow JJ, You look great in this outfit!! I came here looking for the mini luggage. I have fallen for a bag that is not LV or mj!



Aw, thank you!!
Long time, no see!!
I've fallen hard for Celine -- I just a reveal of two more bags, bringing my total to 4, which is the same number of MJ bags I now own!!  I really love the line (I have a Mini Envelope Luggage and absolutely love it!)

(p.s.  my jacket is actually MJ -- so I haven't completely deserted him!)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi Ladies! Happy Friday! I dream of owning a classic box or luggage tote one day, but as of now, I'm loving my new-to-me vintage box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures on my blog: http://www.wendyslookbook.com


love your style nhu nhu...i am an huge fan of your blog and your you tube videos ..so helpful!!!:urock:


----------



## Chloe2003

iluvmybags said:


> Aw, thank you!!
> Long time, no see!!
> I've fallen hard for Celine -- I just a reveal of two more bags, bringing my total to 4, which is the same number of MJ bags I now own!!  I really love the line (I have a Mini Envelope Luggage and absolutely love it!)
> 
> (p.s.  my jacket is actually MJ -- so I haven't completely deserted him!)



I too have fallen for Celine! I saw your other bags as I did more research on the mini luggage. They are gorgeous, especially your mini envelope. I'm debating what to sell in order to get my hands on one!


----------



## mustangsammy

KMSNYC said:


> sorry these pics are so fuzzy and the background so messy, but hopefully they are good enough to give you an idea of size and scale for these two different sizes of Luggage bags on someone 5'9":
> 
> --Leopard Mini Shoulder Luggage, purchased directly from Barney's
> --Solid Black Leather Medium Luggage-- I bought this one from Ann's Fab Finds and was told it's the medium size... but I do wonder if perhaps it's the rare "small" size. It has 4 feet on the bottom and short handles. Based on the other pictures I have seen, I really think it's the small size from the first season.


 Wow, I am loving the leopard!


----------



## iluvmybags

My Grey Clasp in action (today at work)


----------



## iluvmybags

and since I was at work, I had my Cabas tote with me as well (I carry my shoes, umbrella, snacks, reading material for breaks and my laptop inside my tote)


----------



## iluvmybags

oops -- double post!


----------



## blueking07

OMG, I want one now too!!!!


----------



## zjajkj

iluvmybags said:


> My Grey Clasp in action (today at work)



this is very pretty


----------



## tadpolenyc

i don't normally post modeling pictures, but the mini has become my current favorite work bag, so i wanted to give it some love since i never did a reveal for this bad boy.


----------



## indi3r4

love the whole outfit tad!!


----------



## fatballoons

the black mini makes a great work bag for sure!


----------



## NeonLights

Perfect black work bag.. second the loving the outfit


----------



## zjajkj

tadpolenyc said:


> i don't normally post modeling pictures, but the mini has become my current favorite work bag, so i wanted to give it some love since i never did a reveal for this bad boy.



nice


----------



## iluvmybags

Another day with the grey clasp!!
It looks good dressed up or down!!


----------



## Samia

iluvmybags said:


> and since I was at work, I had my Cabas tote with me as well (I carry my shoes, umbrella, snacks, reading material for breaks and my laptop inside my tote)



Love both your bags I am  here!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

iluvmybags said:


> and since I was at work, I had my Cabas tote with me as well (I carry my shoes, umbrella, snacks, reading material for breaks and my laptop inside my tote)



Oh you look really amazing!


----------



## HeathJo

I have had two sick babies, but honestly looked at every one of these mod pics, and you all look fabulous. Where do you guys learn how to pose like you were on the red carpet???!!!


----------



## spaceyjacy

tadpolenyc said:


> i don't normally post modeling pictures, but the mini has become my current favorite work bag, so i wanted to give it some love since i never did a reveal for this bad boy.




Dang Tad! You are looking Foxy! I love that outfit


----------



## zjajkj

iluvmybags said:


> Another day with the grey clasp!!
> It looks good dressed up or down!!



love it


----------



## Deschain

tadpolenyc said:


> i don't normally post modeling pictures, but the mini has become my current favorite work bag, so i wanted to give it some love since i never did a reveal for this bad boy.



Love it, it looks amazing. I hope to get either a nano og mini of my own some day :shame: .. When I actually find one!


----------



## sydney1

iluvmybags said:


> and since I was at work, I had my Cabas tote with me as well (I carry my shoes, umbrella, snacks, reading material for breaks and my laptop inside my tote)




I love this bag! How are you finding the cabas? Is it stretching the bag
with all the stuff you carry in it?  I need a bag that can hold a lot of things...


----------



## iluvmybags

sydney1 said:


> I love this bag! How are you finding the cabas? Is it stretching the bag
> with all the stuff you carry in it?  I need a bag that can hold a lot of things...



I am loving the cabas!
I assume you mean the handles, right?  They haven't stretched at all -- and I have had A LOT of stuff in there!! (If they're stretched at all, I haven't noticed it.)  Sometimes I unzip the zippers which expands the tote and makes it even larger, but I don't normally need much more room.  If you unzip the zippers all the way, the bag almost looks like the Phantom!  (I don't normally carry it like this -- I leave the zippers undone about 1/4 of the way down)


----------



## sydney1

iluvmybags said:


> I am loving the cabas!
> I assume you mean the handles, right?  They haven't stretched at all -- and I have had A LOT of stuff in there!! (If they're stretched at all, I haven't noticed it.)  Sometimes I unzip the zippers which expands the tote and makes it even larger, but I don't normally need much more room.  If you unzip the zippers all the way, the bag almost looks like the Phantom!  (I don't normally carry it like this -- I leave the zippers undone about 1/4 of the way down)




Thanks for the info!  Is it it lambskin? If so do you need to do anything
to it protect the leather?


----------



## iluvmybags

sydney1 said:


> Thanks for the info!  Is it it lambskin? If so do you need to do anything
> to it protect the leather?



yes, it's lamb -- I spray all my bags with Kiwi's Super Protector and use Cadillac conditioner as needed


----------



## LVLux

Me Too-I sprayed mine w/applegard & it did not alter the look at all!


----------



## the_lvlady

My new love - Leopard panel mini luggage!


----------



## LVLux

Hot Hot Hot-I have this  & adore it!!!


----------



## HeathJo

the_lvlady said:


> My new love - Leopard panel mini luggage!


 
Awesome!!!! Fab from head to toe


----------



## the_lvlady

HeathJo said:


> Awesome!!!! Fab from head to toe



Thank you so much!


----------



## ParisLV

tadpolenyc said:


> i don't normally post modeling pictures, but the mini has become my current favorite work bag, so i wanted to give it some love since i never did a reveal for this bad boy.


 
_Fabulous and REALLY cute outfit!!!  Is you bag black or navy?_


----------



## iluvmybags

the_lvlady said:


> My new love - Leopard panel mini luggage!



you look fantastic with your leopard luggage!


----------



## Flip88

the_lvlady said:


> My new love - Leopard panel mini luggage!



suits you - nice bag.


----------



## ghoztz

the_lvlady said:


> My new love - Leopard panel mini luggage!




love!! is the leopard printed on fabric or leather or even on calf hair??


----------



## zjajkj

the_lvlady said:


> My new love - Leopard panel mini luggage!


 
nice


----------



## Padparadscha

Have been lurking on this thread for some time and just wanted to share some pics of my new nano. Thanks for looking 




x


----------



## LVLux

You are adorable & your nano too!


----------



## zjajkj

Padparadscha said:


> Have been lurking on this thread for some time and just wanted to share some pics of my new nano. Thanks for looking
> 
> View attachment 1435574
> 
> 
> x



so cute


----------



## XCCX

deedee16 said:


> with my nano luggage in peach.


 
OMG!!! I absolutely lovvvve the color! I did not know a color like this even existed on planet earth!!! Lovvvve it!


----------



## XCCX

Tokyo said:


> Mini Luggage in peach!


 
Uh oh! Now I'm seriosely in trouble!

Gorgeousss!


----------



## karinapricilla

tritone mini luggage, love!

more on my blog
http://fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/


----------



## Padparadscha

LVLux said:


> You are adorable & your nano too!





dinitegrity said:


> so cute



Thanks guys  for the sweet comments

x


----------



## HeathJo

Padparadscha said:


> Have been lurking on this thread for some time and just wanted to share some pics of my new nano. Thanks for looking


 
PRECIOUS--both you and the nano! I haven't seen this one before. I love the hat, too! Glad you went from lurker to model!


----------



## jlao

love love love your whole outfit!!!

adparadscha;19321603]Have been lurking on this thread for some time and just wanted to share some pics of my new nano. Thanks for looking 

View attachment 1435574


x[/QUOTE]


----------



## zjajkj

karinapricilla said:


> tritone mini luggage, love!
> 
> more on my blog
> http://fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/


 
chic


----------



## Padparadscha

*Heathjo, jlao* - thank you! 

x


----------



## pochettelover

amazing~~


----------



## ptptpt

levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede


----------



## purse-nality

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede



sooo cool! luvet! and your sig too! 




karinapricilla said:


> tritone mini luggage, love!
> 
> more on my blog
> http://fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/



you look fab twin! congrats!


----------



## kitcat

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede


 
this is such a cool action pic!


----------



## LVLux

ptptpt-Hot,Hot,Hot-Love this image-so creative!!!


----------



## tastefashion

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede



love your picture haha, cool man!


----------



## HeathJo

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede


 
Your photo should be in a magazine! Plus your quote! I will repond with a quote:

"Why can't I be you?"
             - The Cure


----------



## siyg

karinapricilla said:


> tritone mini luggage, love!
> 
> more on my blog
> http://fabooshbaboosh.blogspot.com/



I'm so in love with this color, and of course, being late to the game, can't find it anymore.  Does anyone know where and if this combination is still available?  Please and thank you.


----------



## purseinsanity

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede



Great pic!


----------



## iluvmybags

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede



LVE this pic!
it looks like it belongs in ELLE or BAZAAR!!!
Do you have a Facebook a/c?  If so, you should post this to Celine's wall!!
Definitely a pic that needs to be seen and shared!!


----------



## mishaagui

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede



Love your photo! Love your bag!


----------



## ptptpt

Thanks everyone for your comments ^^
@iluvmybags, i have already posted my pic in celine fb thanks to ur advice


----------



## jlao

Wow!!! That's right out of gq!!!



ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone f/w 11 black calf/army green suede


----------



## jlao

my first Celine action shot! enjoy the long weekend!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

jlao said:


> my first Celine action shot! enjoy the long weekend!!!


Beautiful!! I love your outfit as well. A black luggage is sooooo classic!!


----------



## withmealways

siyg said:


> I'm so in love with this color, and of course, being late to the game, can't find it anymore.  Does anyone know where and if this combination is still available?  Please and thank you.



siyg- yes, I just saw this color combo, dark brown, black & camel(the one I bought  ) on Wed.7/29 in. NY at the Neiman Marcus in the Westchester mall.


----------



## Ash8989

Here's my mini:


----------



## siyg

Thanks for this info!  Will call them tomorrow to check if they still have it.  Do you have any photos of the one you bought?  And did you deal with anyone specifically?



withmealways said:


> siyg- yes, I just saw this color combo, dark brown, black & camel(the one I bought  ) on Wed.7/29 in. NY at the Neiman Marcus in the Westchester mall.


----------



## withmealways

siyg said:


> Thanks for this info!  Will call them tomorrow to check if they still have it.  Do you have any photos of the one you bought?  And did you deal with anyone specifically?



Sorry, I don't have any pic's yet  but I did deal with a fantastic SA named Pam Kraut in the designer handbags section (she may even be reading this!)her tel# is :914-428-2000 ext. 2519
I hope that helps & I hope you get it!!!!


----------



## siyg

withmealways said:


> Sorry, I don't have any pic's yet  but I did deal with a fantastic SA named Pam Kraut in the designer handbags section (she may even be reading this!)her tel# is :914-428-2000 ext. 2519
> I hope that helps & I hope you get it!!!!



i just called her right now but she just stepped out for a few minutes.  Would love to see photos of the bag you bought as that would definitely help me decide!

Thanks!


----------



## dstb

Is this beauty the mini or medium?



jlao said:


> my first Celine action shot! enjoy the long weekend!!!


----------



## zjajkj

jlao said:


> my first Celine action shot! enjoy the long weekend!!!



wow the bag looks very huge! Nice style


----------



## jlao

It's the mini in smooth black leather.  I was offered the medium last season and thought it would be too big for me...almost wanted to kick myself since I didn't know the next one would be 6 months later!



dstb said:


> Is this beauty the mini or medium?


----------



## duna

ptptpt said:


> levitating me, with my celine mini luggage, two-tone F/W 11 black calf/army green suede


 
First of all congrats on a gorgeous color/combo!

 As I'm looking for this myself, and my store has already run out of them (sigh!) can you tell me if the green is an olive green/khaki sort of color,  (as it appears on my screen) or is it a true green?? Because my SA said she would do a search for me, but as I haven't seen it IRL, I want to be sure of the color before I comit.....Thanks!


----------



## jlao

Me and my mini


----------



## LVLux

It looks Fab on you-Beautiful! 
Great scarf too-who is the designer?


----------



## Couture_CL

jlao said:


> Me and my mini


 
Love the whole outfit with the bag!! May I ask where the necklace is from?? Love it!


----------



## Couture_CL

LVLux said:


> It looks Fab on you-Beautiful!
> Great scarf too-who is the designer?


 
I think thats the LV leopard scarf?? Looks awesome!


----------



## jlao

LVLux said:


> It looks Fab on you-Beautiful!
> Great scarf too-who is the designer?


my scarf is just a no-name from Winner's (discount store) and my necklace is a perfume miniature from Hermes!


----------



## LVLux

The way you pull it all together- it looks like a million bucks- but then you are so beautiful that i suspect even if you wore a paper bag- it would look Fab on you!


----------



## nodododo

Loving all the luggage totes!


----------



## Shela Bella




----------



## zjajkj

Shela Bella said:


>



nice


----------



## justhello69

Bornsocialite26 said:


>


wow it is a gorgeous baggggg


----------



## vink

MichK said:


> Here's my two-year-old, rummaging through my micro shopper...


 
Hi Mich! Can't believe you have a 2 years old!!!! She's so cute!!!  Love both your micro and classic box.


----------



## sayingido

This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)


----------



## purse-nality

sayingido said:


> This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)



wow... it pops! you look great! ooooh... where art thou bluuu?!!


----------



## dxg

Great pics.  You all look fabulous


----------



## nussss

me and my celine mini tri color


----------



## aka*kirara

Great pics *sayingido *and *nussss * 

That red is really growing on me!


----------



## imlvholic

sayingido said:


> This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)


I think Micro is really you, it's very proportionate to your height & weight. Love the color too. Gorgeous!


----------



## siyg

sayingido said:


> This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)



You look great!  now I really really really want a micro!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sayingido said:


> This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)


 so cute! (Almost) bag twins!!  I have the red mini. 



nussss said:


> me and my celine mini tri color



ok, soooo this is quite possibly my favorite Celine luggage combo ever!!  I wish I knew about these lovely bags when that combo was still available. It looks perfect on you.


----------



## miio

Love Love Love :buttercup:



sayingido said:


> This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)


----------



## zjajkj

nussss said:


> me and my celine mini tri color


 
nice tri color!


----------



## zjajkj

sayingido said:


> This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)


 
love the red


----------



## fuzkittie

Proud owner of this new baby


----------



## zjajkj

fuzkittie said:


> Proud owner of this new baby



so cute!! I am assuming it is Micro?


----------



## GabrielleV

Shela Bella said:


>



How Gorgeous! Its absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Shela Bella

GabrielleV said:


> How Gorgeous! Its absolutely beautiful!




I think so too. Here's the blog I got it from: The style blog by gigi


----------



## am2022

shella bella... love that box!!!

Here is Miss Gusset cabas!!!


----------



## fuzkittie

dinitegrity said:


> so cute!! I am assuming it is Micro?



I think it's a mini


----------



## zjajkj

amacasa said:


> shella bella... love that box!!!
> 
> Here is Miss Gusset cabas!!!


 
great bag!


----------



## gwentan

Me and my baby.


----------



## fuzkittie

gwentan said:


> Me and my baby.



So elegant~


----------



## zjajkj

gwentan said:


> Me and my baby.



Nice


----------



## Glambelle3

Me and my first Céline bag





http://pancakesandpearls.blogspot.com


----------



## lovingmybags

^You look amazing!  At first look I thought you were a celebrity!!


----------



## LVLux

Incredible shot of you & the new Celine-You look Hot!


----------



## am2022

love this pic!!!



Glambelle3 said:


> Me and my first Céline bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pancakesandpearls.blogspot.com


----------



## kobe939

you look amazing, thought it was a celebrity! congrats on your first celine, it's amazing!



Glambelle3 said:


> Me and my first Céline bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pancakesandpearls.blogspot.com


----------



## indi3r4

I thought it's celebrity sighting as well.. you look great!


----------



## lvusr1

Mom's Newest Céline purchase in action. Camel Triptych!


----------



## zjajkj

lvusr1 said:


> Mom's Newest Céline purchase in action. Camel Triptych!



i love the style!! Is so cool!!


----------



## zjajkj

Glambelle3 said:


> Me and my first Céline bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pancakesandpearls.blogspot.com



nice babe


----------



## myvintageworld

lvusr1 said:


> Mom's Newest Céline purchase in action. Camel Triptych!



This bag looks great!! May i know what is it called?

I love cross body bags!


----------



## am2022

love love this one!!!




lvusr1 said:


> Mom's Newest Céline purchase in action. Camel Triptych!


----------



## LVLux

Yummy!


----------



## tegan

I just got this exact bag myself.  I am just hoping the leather isn't too soft and high maintenance.

It is a beautiful bag!!!




lvusr1 said:


> Mom's Newest Céline purchase in action. Camel Triptych!


----------



## lvusr1

myvintageworld said:


> This bag looks great!! May i know what is it called?
> 
> I love cross body bags!



It's called the Triptych! It's an amazing handbag for sure!


----------



## am2022

Oh no ... Another handbag to obsess after... Phoebe Is doing too much damage ... 



lvusr1 said:


> It's called the Triptych! It's an amazing handbag for sure!


----------



## zenith

lvusr1 said:


> Mom's Newest Céline purchase in action. Camel Triptych!



Cool bag. May I know if this is the large or small size? Is the shoulder strap length adjustable?


----------



## toiletduck

My very first Celine bag!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## spendalot

I have a few CELINEs but this is the only bag I've carried so far. I've never done a reveal so thought I'd share here.


----------



## zjajkj

toiletduck said:


> My very first Celine bag!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
pretty!


----------



## zjajkj

spendalot said:


> I have a few CELINEs but this is the only bag I've carried so far. I've never done a reveal so thought I'd share here.


 
looking so gorgeous


----------



## blueking07

Using my crappy camera phone. But the vibrant colour just pops! The blue has a life of its own!!!


----------



## fuzkittie

Have already posted her before but now with different outfit


----------



## CourtneyMc22

toiletduck said:


> My very first Celine bag!



Very cool pic! I love the combo of your shoes and the bag with all the rough, hard surfaces in the background. Very artsy! 



spendalot said:


> I have a few CELINEs but this is the only bag I've carried so far. I've never done a reveal so thought I'd share here.


 Beeeeauuuuutiful!! I saw the box bags in person for the first time last weekend, and I totally get the hype now! 



blueking07 said:


> Using my crappy camera phone. But the vibrant colour just pops! The blue has a life of its own!!!


 If I could choose one more Celine it would be this color. It's so stunning, enjoy it! 



fuzkittie said:


> Have already posted her before but now with different outfit


 So cute! Love this color too, I'm a softie for any of the peddled colors. Looks great with your casual outfit!! Love your flats and glasses!


----------



## MarsG

blueking07 said:


> Using my crappy camera phone. But the vibrant colour just pops! The blue has a life of its own!!!



Whoa it´s almost neon blue against the black! Gorgeous!!


----------



## MarsG

fuzkittie said:


> Have already posted her before but now with different outfit



You look so cute with the bag  She´s very pretty indeed!


----------



## MarsG

toiletduck said:


> My very first Celine bag!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Cute pic and cute shoes. Love the bag


----------



## MarsG

spendalot said:


> I have a few CELINEs but this is the only bag I've carried so far. I've never done a reveal so thought I'd share here.



Even with the huge plane in the background my eyes just zoomed in on the bag. That´s a sweeeeeet little thing you own there


----------



## siyg

blueking07 said:


> Using my crappy camera phone. But the vibrant colour just pops! The blue has a life of its own!!!



LOVE that blue!


----------



## chalintorn

Micro in Red 
I'm 5'3"


----------



## blueking07

Today, I decided to go for colour-clashing!

What a happy Friday with all these vibrant colours! How do you all like it?


----------



## spendalot

Was desperate for a micro or two. Managed to track down a couple in Japan and had to pay a personal shopper to get it for me! Oh gosh, needless to say, with Japan's prices, commission to personal shopper, shipping and taxes, this baby cost quite an arm and a leg! Am glad it was worth it.


----------



## Jaded81

Wow you ladies look FABULOUS!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Looking good, ladies!!



blueking07 said:


> Today, I decided to go for colour-clashing!
> 
> What a happy Friday with all these vibrant colours! How do you all like it?


 I love the color combo!! Great outfit and of course the bag is stunning!!


----------



## milodrinker

blueking07 said:


> Today, I decided to go for colour-clashing!
> 
> What a happy Friday with all these vibrant colours! How do you all like it?



Gosh you look great!


----------



## rosiemaldita

I was just supposed to have lunch with my family but I got a ticket for a college basketball game at the last minute. Parking at the venue is close to impossible whenever there's a big game so I had to leave my car at a mall and take the train from there. So that's how my 2-week old bag ended up on a crowded train and at an even more crowded arena. I gotta say, it really isn't a bag that you can bring to sporting events. LOL


----------



## foxymom

^you're in manila?! Is that an admu or dlsu game? 

Ive seen ver few celines here   hope to bump into you soon!


----------



## rosiemaldita

foxymom said:


> ^you're in manila?! Is that an admu or dlsu game?
> 
> Ive seen ver few celines here   hope to bump into you soon!



Ateneo vs FEU  I don't think I've ever seen a Celine bag in Manila outside of homme et femme but then again, I got into Celine very recently.


----------



## foxymom

rosiemaldita said:


> Ateneo vs FEU  I don't think I've ever seen a Celine bag in Manila outside of homme et femme but then again, I got into Celine very recently.



Agree! I have never seen a celine here and im excited to see one. Did you purchase yours at homme et femme? How's the phantom? Im choosing bet that and the micro


----------



## zjajkj

rosiemaldita said:


> I was just supposed to have lunch with my family but I got a ticket for a college basketball game at the last minute. Parking at the venue is close to impossible whenever there's a big game so I had to leave my car at a mall and take the train from there. So that's how my 2-week old bag ended up on a crowded train and at an even more crowded arena. I gotta say, it really isn't a bag that you can bring to sporting events. LOL



Great event


----------



## zjajkj

spendalot said:


> Was desperate for a micro or two. Managed to track down a couple in Japan and had to pay a personal shopper to get it for me! Oh gosh, needless to say, with Japan's prices, commission to personal shopper, shipping and taxes, this baby cost quite an arm and a leg! Am glad it was worth it.



Nice color


----------



## zjajkj

blueking07 said:


> Today, I decided to go for colour-clashing!
> 
> What a happy Friday with all these vibrant colours! How do you all like it?



Gorgeous


----------



## rosiemaldita

foxymom said:


> Agree! I have never seen a celine here and im excited to see one. Did you purchase yours at homme et femme? How's the phantom? Im choosing bet that and the micro



Yeah, I think I paid too much for it but I couldn't wait for my next trip abroad.  I don't know how it compares to the micro since I've only seen the micro in pictures. Looks like the phantom is a lot bigger - it's the biggest bag I own. LOL The weight isn't bad but because the bag is so big, it's kind of a drag to carry around crowded places. I keep bumping into people and I keep thinking that someone might steal my wallet because the bag has no zipper. I still love it though.


----------



## blueking07

The weather was really hot and humid today, so I decided to do dress down and go for the casual summer look. My cobalt mini luggage was the only thing that I need to jazz up the look!






p.s. DBF wasn't at home so I had to take this pic myself. He came home while I was uploading the image and he laughed at how obsessed I am about TPF! Haha!


----------



## blueking07

I'm on a roll! And I just can't stop! I just love love love the cobalt blue so much! It goes with absolutely EVERYTHING!

Today I had an event to attend, so I dressed up a little. And although the blue luggage was a little matchy-matchy, I love how everything blends in nicely.






Top: BCBG Max Azaria, Skirt: River Island, Heels: Sergio Rossi, Accessories: F21, Bag: Well, Celine of course!


----------



## legal2shop

Blueking, you're killing me with envy! I love your bag!!!


----------



## indi3r4

blueking07 said:


> The weather was really hot and humid today, so I decided to do dress down and go for the casual summer look. My cobalt mini luggage was the only thing that I need to jazz up the look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. DBF wasn't at home so I had to take this pic myself. He came home while I was uploading the image and he laughed at how obsessed I am about TPF! Haha!





blueking07 said:


> I'm on a roll! And I just can't stop! I just love love love the cobalt blue so much! It goes with absolutely EVERYTHING!
> 
> Today I had an event to attend, so I dressed up a little. And although the blue luggage was a little matchy-matchy, I love how everything blends in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: BCBG Max Azaria, Skirt: River Island, Heels: Sergio Rossi, Accessories: F21, Bag: Well, Celine of course!



i love the pairings!! you look great


----------



## indi3r4

I also took mine out yesterday..


----------



## crazyforbag

ladies, i am so jealous here!! Help me find a cobalt mini!! Please!! FM me if you see one!!


----------



## spendalot

*indi3r4 and blueking*, you ladies are sooo rocking the cobalt luggage!


----------



## MarsG

Ladies you´re looking awesome with the cobalt!


----------



## blueking07

indi3r4 said:


> I also took mine out yesterday..


 
Now that's a weekend look I would love to do! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## zjajkj

indi3r4 said:


> I also took mine out yesterday..



looking good with your Celine


----------



## zjajkj

blueking07 said:


> I'm on a roll! And I just can't stop! I just love love love the cobalt blue so much! It goes with absolutely EVERYTHING!
> 
> Today I had an event to attend, so I dressed up a little. And although the blue luggage was a little matchy-matchy, I love how everything blends in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: BCBG Max Azaria, Skirt: River Island, Heels: Sergio Rossi, Accessories: F21, Bag: Well, Celine of course!



totally loving this look


----------



## crazyforbag

fuzkittie said:


> Have already posted her before but now with different outfit


 may i ask what color is this bag? It looks like a Micro?? TIA


----------



## macaroonchica93

blueking07 said:


> I'm on a roll! And I just can't stop! I just love love love the cobalt blue so much! It goes with absolutely EVERYTHING!
> 
> Today I had an event to attend, so I dressed up a little. And although the blue luggage was a little matchy-matchy, I love how everything blends in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: BCBG Max Azaria, Skirt: River Island, Heels: Sergio Rossi, Accessories: F21, Bag: Well, Celine of course!



What a beautiful color your handbag is.


----------



## Julierose

indi3r4 said:


> i also took mine out yesterday..



i love your entire outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinki11

one of my fav blog


----------



## circleyan

fuzkittie said:


> Have already posted her before but now with different outfit


which color is this one? camel in grainy leather?? it's so pretty~~


----------



## Karenada

pinki11 said:


> one of my fav blog


 
whats the blog link, i like discovering new blogs


----------



## bark10love

loving all your celine bags!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Nothing blog-worthy or anything ha, but here's some pics I took the other day before heading to dinner! Red mini:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Looks great


----------



## zjajkj

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Nothing blog-worthy or anything ha, but here's some pics I took the other day before heading to dinner! Red mini:



nice color


----------



## lisatedja

Sunday brunch with my mini luggage in army green suede and black trimming


----------



## Rose Shocking

For my own curiosity, I tried sitting INTO my large black stamped croc Phantom. And I can!


----------



## chloella

indi3r4 said:


> I also took mine out yesterday..


Hey indi3r4, where did you get your amazing top! really cute!


----------



## indi3r4

chloella said:


> Hey indi3r4, where did you get your amazing top! really cute!



Thank you!  I got them @ Nordstrom.. it's this pleione blouse
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/pleione...92014?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1810


----------



## imlvholic

chalintorn said:


> Micro in Red
> I'm 5'3"


I love this RED Micro w/ grainy leather! I want 1 so bad. The size & color is perfect! Congrats! May I know where you got it?


----------



## zjajkj

Rose Shocking said:


> For my own curiosity, I tried sitting INTO my large black stamped croc Phantom. And I can!



Nice!~


----------



## zjajkj

lisatedja said:


> Sunday brunch with my mini luggage in army green suede and black trimming



nice color


----------



## orangecheese

Rose Shocking said:


> For my own curiosity, I tried sitting INTO my large black stamped croc Phantom. And I can!


sweet!


----------



## lamsis

Rose Shocking said:


> For my own curiosity, I tried sitting INTO my large black stamped croc Phantom. And I can!


 
This shows you are 'small' and the bag is 'big'; and quite clearly, you and your phantom are made for each others


----------



## pinki11

Kitty2sweet said:


> whats the blog link, i like discovering new blogs



http://noorziestyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Karenada

pinki11 said:


> http://noorziestyle.blogspot.com/


 
Thanks


----------



## AMJ

You look great with that mini! 


lisatedja said:


> Sunday brunch with my mini luggage in army green suede and black trimming


----------



## AMJ

what a fun and cute pic!


Rose Shocking said:


> For my own curiosity, I tried sitting INTO my large black stamped croc Phantom. And I can!


----------



## chalintorn

Thanks ! I got my baby from Bangkok,Thailand. Love this bag so much !



imlvholic said:


> I love this RED Micro w/ grainy leather! I want 1 so bad. The size & color is perfect! Congrats! May I know where you got it?


----------



## chaneljumbo

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you!  I got them @ Nordstrom.. it's this pleione blouse
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/pleione...92014?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1810


 
You look awesome. Love the top too. And the cobalt blue. TDF totally.


----------



## Tokyo

My beloved Black Micro shopper!


----------



## crazyforbag

Tokyo said:


> My beloved Black Micro shopper!


 
it is perfect size on you!! may i ask how tall are you? i am expecting a micro soon = )


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> I also took mine out yesterday..



How did I miss this fabulosity!?!?!?


----------



## Tokyo

crazyforbag said:


> it is perfect size on you!! may i ask how tall are you? i am expecting a micro soon = )


 
Thank you I am shorty about 5.1 or 2!


----------



## dreamlet

Tokyo said:


> My beloved Black Micro shopper!



The size looks great on you! Can you fit it over your shoulder?


----------



## imlvholic

Tokyo said:


> My beloved Black Micro shopper!


Tokyo, the MICRO looks so good on you, Perfect Proportion!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> How did I miss this fabulosity!?!?!?



 thank you babe!


----------



## imlvholic

indi3r4 said:


> I also took mine out yesterday..


Very nice!


----------



## BellaShoes

Rose Shocking said:


> For my own curiosity, I tried sitting INTO my large black stamped croc Phantom. And I can!



bahahahahaha!


----------



## Hermesaholic

wow large black Phantom!  I would love to see a pic!


----------



## zjajkj

Tokyo said:


> My beloved Black Micro shopper!



nice~!


----------



## indi3r4

imlvholic said:


> Very nice!



thank you girlie  can't wait to see your micro babies!


----------



## Tokyo

dreamlet said:


> The size looks great on you! Can you fit it over your shoulder?


 
Thank you! Yes I can fit it without coat but not comfortably


----------



## Tokyo

imlvholic said:


> Tokyo, the MICRO looks so good on you, Perfect Proportion!


 
Thank you


----------



## purses & pugs

I haven't been in this thread for ages... *Tokyo* dear, you look stunning with your black Micro


----------



## purses & pugs

With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)


----------



## Hermesaholic

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)



you are so chic and lovely!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hehehehe, P&P, I love your baby bump!

Your tri color mini is AMAZING! It has quickly become my favorite from that season's collection


----------



## dreamlet

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)




Love the bag! And congrats on the baby bump


----------



## jenayb

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)



Gorgy!!!


----------



## Louis&Mark

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)


 

omg baby bump!!!  congrats P&P   i'm sure jimmy will make a fabulous brother/babysitter.  lol.  and your bag is gorgeousssssss!


----------



## purses & pugs

Hermesaholic said:


> you are so chic and lovely!



Thank you very much!



BellaShoes said:


> Hehehehe, P&P, I love your baby bump!
> 
> Your tri color mini is AMAZING! It has quickly become my favorite from that season's collection



Thanks dear 
The tricolor is great, love it in this combo and other colors as well!



dreamlet said:


> Love the bag! And congrats on the baby bump


Thank you so much dreamlet



jenaywins said:


> Gorgy!!!



Thanks!!



Louis&Mark said:


> omg baby bump!!!  congrats P&P   i'm sure jimmy will make a fabulous brother/babysitter.  lol.  and your bag is gorgeousssssss!



Haha, yes! Thank you sweetie Hopefully Jimmi will be a good big brother and not get jealous, lol.


----------



## indi3r4

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)



STUNNING!!


----------



## zjajkj

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)


 
hot~!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!!!! You look great girl!



purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)


----------



## bag'hem all

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)




Your glowing my dear. Love your tri-color. Yummy! I love your nail polish too. 



Tokyo said:


> My beloved Black Micro shopper!



This looks good on you Tokyo, congrats


----------



## amazigrace

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)




Just look at you - how gorgeous! Love the tri-color Celine!
You have such a beautiful handbag collection, and I love
all your Bal bags, and now the Celine! Stay healthy!


----------



## imlvholic

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)



P&P, you look glowing w/ your bump, your Mini really compliments your whole picture.


----------



## kobe939

purses & pugs said:


> With my beloved tricolor Mini Luggage (and baby bump)



Love the mini on your, so chic!

Congrats again on your baby, you look awesome!


----------



## purses & pugs

indi3r4 said:


> STUNNING!!


     Thank you!



dinitegrity said:


> hot~!


    Thanks 



Jaded81 said:


> Congrats!!!! You look great girl!


   Thank you, I feel pretty great too!



bag'hem all said:


> Your glowing my dear. Love your tri-color. Yummy! I love your nail polish too.


  Thanks so much sweetie! The tricolor is great, only "bad" thing is that I  have to be very careful with color transfer on the white parts on the  back. 



amazigrace said:


> Just look at you - how gorgeous! Love the tri-color Celine!
> You have such a beautiful handbag collection, and I love
> all your Bal bags, and now the Celine! Stay healthy!


 
 You're too sweet, thank you! Love the Celine bags, they are a nice change from the Bals when I need one



imlvholic said:


> P&P, you look glowing w/ your bump, your Mini really compliments your whole picture.


Thank you so much, that is so kind of you to say



kobe939 said:


> Love the mini on your, so chic!
> 
> Congrats again on your baby, you look awesome!


Thank you very much! Need to carry this bag as much as I can now, I'm not sure how practical it will be when the baby comes


----------



## jennitajen

Does anyone know how can I find my old posts? I'm new here  Thank you.


----------



## BellaShoes

^click on your user name...then find more posts


----------



## BellaShoes

My new *Black Smooth Mini* was waiting patiently on the porch for me this morning.... 

Poor girl sat out there all night!


----------



## purses & pugs

*BellaShoes*, I absolutely love it, many congrats!! And you look incredible HOT in those super cool red pants and sexy CLs


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *purseandpugs*!


----------



## galex101404

BellaShoes said:


> My new *Black Smooth Mini* was waiting patiently on the porch for me this morning....
> 
> Poor girl sat out there all night!



The black mini luggage was made for you!!

You look AMAZING  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## spendalot

*Bellashoes*, You look gorgeous. I wish my feet were made for those heels


----------



## NYCavalier

love my Celine!


----------



## jenayb

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!



You are so adorable babe! I love love love that bag!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!


 

NYCavalier, you are so pretty!  The red Mini is perfect on you.  Congratulation!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> My new *Black Smooth Mini* was waiting patiently on the porch for me this morning....
> 
> Poor girl sat out there all night!


 
*bella *you look gorgeous as always! 



NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!


 
LOVE it! beautiful!


----------



## purses & pugs

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!



OMG, I _love_ red bags and this one is simply amazing And you look so happy and cute!


----------



## indi3r4

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!



you look adorable!! and now you make me crave something red!


----------



## amypl

*BellaShoes*you look just stunning!!! Love that bag


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *galex, spendalot, dezzzzzzy, amypl*

*NY*, love your pebbly red!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bethc

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!



Love it!!


----------



## HeathJo

BellaShoes said:


> My new *Black Smooth Mini* was waiting patiently on the porch for me this morning....
> 
> Poor girl sat out there all night!


 
Wowza! You look A-May-ZING!!!! The outfit, the pose, the bod, and--oh yeah, the bag!  Rock it, girl!!!

NYC--Marie Claire called, they want their cover girl back! You shine, and the bag adds a sparkle to your bright smile!


----------



## jenayb

*Bella*, are those your Mango Biancas!?


----------



## BellaShoes

Those ARE my Black Mango Lucido Biancas!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

HeathJo said:


> Wowza! You look A-May-ZING!!!! The outfit, the pose, the bod, and--oh yeah, the bag!  Rock it, girl!!!



 oh my goodness, thank you!!!!!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

indi3r4 said:


> I also took mine out yesterday..



I like that blouse too.  Funny thing is I've seen it online but it didn't appeal to me at all on the model but it looks great on you.  Just might have to order it!


----------



## shootme

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!


Hi, love the red celine.

is that lipstick? or Coquelicot ??

pray do tell.


----------



## fuzkittie

crazyforbag said:


> may i ask what color is this bag? It looks like a Micro?? TIA



camel, it's a mini


----------



## dianatdc

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!



Congrats!  I love the grained red.


----------



## BellaShoes

Not sure if these are quite action-y enough but here you go!

A few more pics of my new black smooth beauty...

Size comparison to my LV Cabas Mezzo Tote..






A look inside, very roomy!






The car set pic... out for her first outing!






And my outfit pic, today was her first outing!!


----------



## wheresjean

HELP HELP. Can someone please have a look at this bag for me to see whether it's the real stuff? Thanks a million


----------



## zjajkj

BellaShoes said:


> Not sure if these are quite action-y enough but here you go!
> 
> A few more pics of my new black smooth beauty...
> 
> Size comparison to my LV Cabas Mezzo Tote..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A look inside, very roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car set pic... out for her first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my outfit pic, today was her first outing!!


 
you look so chic!


----------



## zjajkj

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!


 
hot color!


----------



## zjajkj

BellaShoes said:


> My new *Black Smooth Mini* was waiting patiently on the porch for me this morning....
> 
> Poor girl sat out there all night!


 
way too stylish!


----------



## oyuen

My new Celine clutch....and it holds a lot of stuff too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you on both counts *dinite*!

*oyuen*, pretty clutch!


----------



## ANhermeslove

oyuen said:


> My new Celine clutch....and it holds a lot of stuff too!


GORGEOUS!!! Love the color and the skin!


----------



## OrangeFizz

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!



*Swoon* Looks Great! Can I ask what season this color is from?


----------



## imlvholic

NYCavalier said:


> love my Celine!


Gorgeous! Is that a MINI?


----------



## lisatedja

The weather was so nice yesterday so I've decided to take my mini tricolour out and match it with shorts


----------



## CourtneyMc22

lisatedja said:


> The weather was so nice yesterday so I've decided to take my mini tricolour out and match it with shorts


So chic! Love the whole ensemble!!!


----------



## BOP

fuzkittie said:


> Proud owner of this new baby



Such a great neutral color and the size is perfect on you!  May I ask the name of this color and whether it's still available? If you don't mind sharing your height also?  I'm trying to gauge whether I need a mini or micro.  Thanks!


----------



## lisatedja

CourtneyMc22 said:


> So chic! Love the whole ensemble!!!


Thanks love


----------



## jenayb

lisatedja said:


> The weather was so nice yesterday so I've decided to take my mini tricolour out and match it with shorts


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous *Lisa*!! My favorite tri-color Mini!


----------



## BellaShoes

Today's outfit....

Equipment Blouse in Leopard
Gap wide leg trousers
Atwood Maniac Pumps
and my lovely Celine....


----------



## kburns2000

BellaShoes said:


> Today's outfit....
> 
> Equipment Blouse in Leopard
> Gap wide leg trousers
> Atwood Maniac Pumps
> and my lovely Celine....


 
You are looking fab girl! I love the camel with the animal print and the black Celine  I am so into leopard right now and I always love the brown family colors mixed with black!


----------



## lisatedja

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous *Lisa*!! My favorite tri-color Mini!


Thanks Bella!!


----------



## lisatedja

jenaywins said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks love!


----------



## dreamlet

BellaShoes said:


> Today's outfit....
> 
> Equipment Blouse in Leopard
> Gap wide leg trousers
> Atwood Maniac Pumps
> and my lovely Celine....




Looking good!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BellaShoes said:


> Today's outfit....
> 
> Equipment Blouse in Leopard
> Gap wide leg trousers
> Atwood Maniac Pumps
> and my lovely Celine....


Love the combo, esp. the leather with the black, sleek Celine! 


Please excuse the horrible bathroom pic but didn't have time to snap a pic before leaving for work. Mainly took this pic to email to my Mom, b/c this is the first day it's been cool enough for a scarf!!  One of my flaps got a little covered up by my scarf. Wearing jeans and leopard flats as well....


----------



## crazyforbag

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love the combo, esp. the leather with the black, sleek Celine!
> 
> 
> Please excuse the horrible bathroom pic but didn't have time to snap a pic before leaving for work. Mainly took this pic to email to my Mom, b/c this is the first day it's been cool enough for a scarf!!  One of my flaps got a little covered up by my scarf. Wearing jeans and leopard flats as well....


 
you look Fab!! is that lipstick mini?


----------



## crazyforbag

BellaShoes said:


> Today's outfit....
> 
> Equipment Blouse in Leopard
> Gap wide leg trousers
> Atwood Maniac Pumps
> and my lovely Celine....


 
love your style!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Crazyforbag!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

crazyforbag said:


> you look Fab!! is that lipstick mini?


Thanks!!! Its the red peddled mini from pre fall 2011.


----------



## kburns2000

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love the combo, esp. the leather with the black, sleek Celine!
> 
> 
> Please excuse the horrible bathroom pic but didn't have time to snap a pic before leaving for work. Mainly took this pic to email to my Mom, b/c this is the first day it's been cool enough for a scarf!!  One of my flaps got a little covered up by my scarf. Wearing jeans and leopard flats as well....


 

I love this look. Your scarf is perfect with your lovely Celine


----------



## indi3r4

BellaShoes said:


> Today's outfit....
> 
> Equipment Blouse in Leopard
> Gap wide leg trousers
> Atwood Maniac Pumps
> and my lovely Celine....


always gorgeous, Bella! 


CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love the combo, esp. the leather with the black, sleek Celine!
> 
> 
> Please excuse the horrible bathroom pic but didn't have time to snap a pic before leaving for work. Mainly took this pic to email to my Mom, b/c this is the first day it's been cool enough for a scarf!!  One of my flaps got a little covered up by my scarf. Wearing jeans and leopard flats as well....



so pretty!!  love your hair and that scarf compliments your luggage so well.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you lovely *indi*!


----------



## shopinator

Loving this bag!


----------



## jenayb

shopinator said:


> Loving this bag!



Love this whole look!! I swear - not enough people wear stripes. I L-O-V-E stripes!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Courtney, you look gorgeous with the scarf and Celine combo!! 



CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love the combo, esp. the leather with the black, sleek Celine!
> 
> 
> Please excuse the horrible bathroom pic but didn't have time to snap a pic before leaving for work. Mainly took this pic to email to my Mom, b/c this is the first day it's been cool enough for a scarf!!  One of my flaps got a little covered up by my scarf. Wearing jeans and leopard flats as well....


----------



## BellaShoes

*shopinator*, gorgeous bag! Love the whole look!


----------



## -HER




----------



## BellaShoes

^great collection of outfit pics!


----------



## Ash8989

Not sure why it's sideways, but camel mini!


----------



## BellaShoes

Bravo *ash*! Love it, from top to bottom!


----------



## imlvholic

Loving all your outfits & Celines, I can't wait to post some pics here too w/ my Cobalt Micro & Camel Mini. 

I can't stop thinking about the Black Mini. So CLASSIC.


----------



## sg_bee

My favourite bag currently!!! Denim micro.


----------



## jenayb

sg_bee said:


> My favourite bag currently!!! Denim micro.


 
So lovely!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Denim!


----------



## zjajkj

sg_bee said:


> My favourite bag currently!!! Denim micro.


 
nice


----------



## zjajkj

Ash8989 said:


> Not sure why it's sideways, but camel mini!


 love camel color


----------



## zjajkj

-HER said:


>


 
nice suit with all looks


----------



## zjajkj

shopinator said:


> Loving this bag!


 
pretty


----------



## zjajkj

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Love the combo, esp. the leather with the black, sleek Celine!
> 
> 
> Please excuse the horrible bathroom pic but didn't have time to snap a pic before leaving for work. Mainly took this pic to email to my Mom, b/c this is the first day it's been cool enough for a scarf!!  One of my flaps got a little covered up by my scarf. Wearing jeans and leopard flats as well....


 
hot!!


----------



## zjajkj

BellaShoes said:


> Today's outfit....
> 
> Equipment Blouse in Leopard
> Gap wide leg trousers
> Atwood Maniac Pumps
> and my lovely Celine....


 
smart~


----------



## zjajkj

lisatedja said:


> The weather was so nice yesterday so I've decided to take my mini tricolour out and match it with shorts


 
pretty


----------



## BellaShoes

dinitegrity said:


> smart~


----------



## zjajkj

oyuen said:


> My new Celine clutch....and it holds a lot of stuff too!


 
very nice


----------



## -HER

Thanks Bella! Got all from Zara on the day I tried all! 



BellaShoes said:


> ^great collection of outfit pics!


----------



## -HER

Thanks!! 



dinitegrity said:


> nice suit with all looks


----------



## am2022

loving all the pics..
bella you are rocking that black zippy!!!


----------



## magfly

so excited about my new draw string in royal blue and alexa chung for madewell new pieces!!!


----------



## vixenv

dinitegrity said:


> pretty


what size is this?


----------



## Tinn3rz

magfly said:


> so excited about my new draw string in royal blue and alexa chung for madewell new pieces!!!



LOVE your drawstring! I've been thinking about them since I saw Garance Dore's on her blog. That blue really does pop!

Great mod pics!!!


----------



## magfly

Tinn3rz said:


> LOVE your drawstring! I've been thinking about them since I saw Garance Dore's on her blog. That blue really does pop!
> 
> Great mod pics!!!




Thanks Tinn3rz! I had a hard time choosing btw the red/grey and this blue/brown, and I am in love with this blue!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

magfly said:


> Thanks Tinn3rz! I had a hard time choosing btw the red/grey and this blue/brown, and I am in love with this blue!!



I think you made the right choice! It goes with EVERYTHING! and that tri color isn't bad either!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sadly, I cannot keep her but wanted to share a modeling pic of my Burgundy Mini.....


----------



## BellaShoes

*Magfly*, love the tri colour!


----------



## magfly

BellaShoes said:


> *Magfly*, love the tri colour!



thanks!! i thought it was too big at first, but now i love it because it is amazing with casual outfits!


----------



## zjajkj

BellaShoes said:


> Sadly, I cannot keep her but wanted to share a modeling pic of my Burgundy Mini.....


 
cool look


----------



## imlvholic

BellaShoes said:


> Sadly, I cannot keep her but wanted to share a modeling pic of my Burgundy Mini.....


Why aren't you keeping her? It looks lovely on you, but I did exchanged my Burgundy Micro to a Camel Mini myself, because as much as I love the Micro, I really want some variety, since I already got the Cobalt Micro, plus the Mini was growing on me & really love the Camel. Now that I got the Mini, it's a little on the heavier side. Maybe I'll get used to it.


----------



## vixenv

BellaShoes said:


> Sadly, I cannot keep her but wanted to share a modeling pic of my Burgundy Mini.....


It's beautiful.
I'm so jealous of all you lovely ladies with your bags.


----------



## kburns2000

BellaShoes said:


> Sadly, I cannot keep her but wanted to share a modeling pic of my Burgundy Mini.....


 
That bag looks so perfect on you


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

My red mini pebbled luggage!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*NYC*, the red is TDF!

*imlvholic*, I also just bought a black smooth and if I was to have a 2nd so soon, I decided a lighter would be better.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much dinite, imlvholic, vixen and NYC.


----------



## BellaShoes

Here is another appearance by my Black Smooth Mini:

Black Design History Cardi
Black Splendid Tank
JBrand Bright Red Skinnies
Sam Edelman Leopard Pony Hair 'Alvin'


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

BellaShoes said:


> *NYC*, the red is TDF!
> 
> *imlvholic*, I also just bought a black smooth and if I was to have a 2nd so soon, I decided a lighter would be better.



Your black smooth is stunning!


----------



## Bijouxlady

BellaShoes said:


> Here is another appearance by my Black Smooth Mini:
> 
> Black Design History Cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> JBrand Bright Red Skinnies
> Sam Edelman Leopard Pony Hair 'Alvin'


Love the whole look and especially the Black Mini! How is it wearing?? I got one that I haven't carried yet. Wanting to make sure it won't scratch up too quickly! No doubt about it though....it's gorgeous!!


----------



## oate_jee

Nano Tri color forest too cute 



http://www.uppices.com/images/71170591816984576094.jpg

http://www.uppices.com/images/61491498400559322315.jpg


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much bijoux and NYC!

*bijoux*, it is fabulous. I have worn her everyday since she arrived from NM, about 3 weeks now. She broke is so nicely and the leather is dreamy! She will show fingernail marks but for me, it adds to the character of the bag.


----------



## Bijouxlady

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much bijoux and NYC!
> 
> *bijoux*, it is fabulous. I have worn her everyday since she arrived from NM, about 3 weeks now. She broke is so nicely and the leather is dreamy! She will show fingernail marks but for me, it adds to the character of the bag.


Thanks Bella! Good to hear! I'm sure she's a keeper! Probably my last for a bit. She will make #4! I always enjoy your modeling pics btw!


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehehe, thanks *Bijoux*!


----------



## jenayb

Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too? 

I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!


----------



## jlao

I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!!  At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG! *JLao*.... those boots!!!!!!! THOSE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTS!!!!!

*Jenay*, love the flats!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!!  At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!


WOWZA! VAVAVOOM! OOH LALA!!  Those are stunning!! Congrats!!


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too?
> 
> I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!


 
So cute, Jenay. Are they comfy?


----------



## BattyBugs

jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!!  At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!


 
Wow! Amazing boots!


----------



## jenayb

BattyBugs said:


> So cute, Jenay. Are they comfy?



They have the potential to be comfy, yes - lol. You know how flats have that break in period... I feel that once I'm past that, these will be just killer!!  

You know you want a pair!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Those flats are great!  I love them (flats) on everyone but me! I've tried several times to wear them with no luck. I found I need some kind of heel otherwise my back ends up killing me. Plus, I feel like a stump. I need that height! You rock yours!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too?
> 
> I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!




Oh, yes, shoes!!! I hope they are as comfortable as they are cute!


----------



## dreamlet

jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!!  At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!



What a great deal! Congrats. The are stunning.


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Oh, yes, shoes!!! I hope they are as comfortable as they are cute!



They need breaking in, but for sure I can tell they're gonna be comfy as can be!


----------



## the_lvlady

Those boots are just fab! Congrats!



jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!!  At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too?
> 
> I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!



ohhhh a basic staple flats shoes.. i like! 



jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!!  At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!



OMG!! 
I seriously die!! that boot is just TDF.. i'm in love!


----------



## jenayb

Yay the Python Mini just came home!!


















Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


----------



## lmk1517

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!



Good golly Jenay, that bag is heavenly!  So glad you decided to purchase it.  It's fab!


----------



## jenayb

lmk1517 said:


> Good golly Jenay, that bag is heavenly!  So glad you decided to purchase it.  It's fab!



Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## Flip88

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...



Beautiful


----------



## Bijouxlady

Love your new python!! Is the smooth leather on it gray or black! Guess we're step twins or what would we be? HA! Enjoy yours!!


----------



## kitcat

gah!  I am speechless.  jenay you have hit the jackpot.  I hope you will do a reveal complete with modeling shots.  I never thought I would die over an exotic before, but this is wow!


----------



## kiwishopper

OMG!!!!! *GORGEOUS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! JEEEEEEENAY!!!!! It is fantastic!!!!

So do tell, is it the lighting or is this baby really a tri color?? Black Handles, Grey Trim and Python?! 

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! JEEEEEEENAY!!!!! It is fantastic!!!!
> 
> So do tell, is it the lighting or is this baby really a tri color?? Black Handles, Grey Trim and Python?!
> 
> Holy Crap!!!



It ain't the lighting babe. It's a tri colour.


----------



## tod

OMG Jenay! That is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


.......


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


 
OMG~! This is TDF~


----------



## zjajkj

jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!! At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!


 
what!? At 60%~~ Great great great deal indeed and you look so hot here!


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too?
> 
> I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!


 
great flats, is it comfy??


----------



## jenayb

dinitegrity said:


> great flats, is it comfy??



Yes, but they need broken in; the edges cut into my feet as with most new flats!


----------



## the_lvlady

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! 




jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


----------



## jlao

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


WOOW!  What colour combo is that?  It's spectacular!!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...




Yes she is quite beautiful!!!!  I love the contrast of matte leather to the "sparkle" of the python...


----------



## purselove96

This bag is absolutely 
*gorgeous!* 

Will get on my wishlist!


----------



## pretty99

Here's my first contribution on the Celine sections-
my new haul fresh from Paris:
Medium Phantom in Taupe and neon orange waxing
with my new T-shirt from Givenchy and my new Louboutin Sandals.........
hope u guys like it


----------



## BattyBugs

BellaShoes said:


> Here is another appearance by my Black Smooth Mini:
> 
> Black Design History Cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> JBrand Bright Red Skinnies
> Sam Edelman Leopard Pony Hair 'Alvin'


 
I don't know how I missed this, Bella. You look fabulous, as always.


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> They have the potential to be comfy, yes - lol. You know how flats have that break in period... I feel that once I'm past that, these will be just killer!!
> 
> You know you want a pair!


 
Your enabling is so bad for my budget, Jenay. I am such a shoe & purse hog, after all. LOL


----------



## BattyBugs

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


 
OMG! That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## BattyBugs

pretty99 said:


> Here's my first contribution on the Celine sections-
> my new haul fresh from Paris:
> Medium Phantom in Taupe and neon orange waxing
> with my new T-shirt from Givenchy and my new Louboutin Sandals.........
> hope u guys like it


 
Nice!


----------



## mellisaphie

jenaywins said:


> Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too?
> 
> I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!



I really love these! My type of flats. May I know how much?


----------



## mellisaphie

jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!!  At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!



FAB boots!!


----------



## mellisaphie

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...



Oh myyy  Another stunning luggage added to your Celine family. I really wish I could have your bags collection.


----------



## mellisaphie

pretty99 said:


> Here's my first contribution on the Celine sections-
> my new haul fresh from Paris:
> Medium Phantom in Taupe and neon orange waxing
> with my new T-shirt from Givenchy and my new Louboutin Sandals.........
> hope u guys like it



That phantom is TDF!!


----------



## mellisaphie

Taking my mini on our first date to Mount Fuji. Here we were at Shinkansen station


----------



## Alisa

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...



I love it, so beautiful!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## mybleutulip

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...




your bag is just gorgeous! would love to see some modelling pictures!


----------



## mybleutulip

mellisaphie said:


> Taking my mini on our first date to Mount Fuji. Here we were at Shinkansen station



I love your new mini! Stunning colour that looks great all year round - I wish i was lucky enough to snag one!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


 OMG OMG OMG


----------



## jenayb

mellisaphie said:


> i really love these! My type of flats. May i know how much?



$495


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...




Oh my!! How did I miss this? 

Amazing. Gorgeous. Python makes me weak in the knees


----------



## BellaShoes

mellisaphie said:


> Taking my mini on our first date to Mount Fuji. Here we were at Shinkansen station



Ohhhh, you wear her beautifully!


----------



## alexraben

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day


gorgeous bag! i find it so hard to tell from pictures what size/dimensions each one is - with the difference in people's height - some are dwarfed by this bag and on some it looks great - as it does on you. Also, would love know how heavy these are? Are they anything like the thousand-ton chloe and alexander wang bags?


----------



## Shoegal30

jenaywins said:


> Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too?
> 
> I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!


Oh, you reminded me of my new Celine shoes that I must post a pic of.....BTW, these are so chic? How much were they? You don't have to be specific, but can you give a price range? Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mellisaphie said:


> Taking my mini on our first date to Mount Fuji. Here we were at Shinkansen station


 
gorgeous red!!!!




jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


 

ahhhhh there are just no words!!!!!! amazing Jenay!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've been carrying my cobalt mini everywhere! Here are a few outfit pics of me, celine and the baby bump at 23 weeks


----------



## mellisaphie

mybleutulip said:


> I love your new mini! Stunning colour that looks great all year round - I wish i was lucky enough to snag one!


Thank you. I was very lucky to get one in stock when I went to the store 



BellaShoes said:


> Ohhhh, you wear her beautifully!


Thank you Bella!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been carrying my cobalt mini everywhere! Here are a few outfit pics of me, celine and the baby bump at 23 weeks


You look really beautiful with the baby bump! And the cobalt is just stunning!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the cobalt with your outfits, Dezy. You're 23 weeks already? It sure has flown by fast.


----------



## jenayb

shoegal30 said:


> oh, you reminded me of my new celine shoes that i must post a pic of.....btw, these are so chic? How much were they? You don't have to be specific, but can you give a price range? Thanks!



$495.


----------



## Shoegal30

SHUT UP!!!!! That is not bad at all! Thanks for being honest!


----------



## jenayb

Shoegal30 said:


> SHUT UP!!!!! That is not bad at all! Thanks for being honest!


 
Lol! Yep, it's true... Celine flats under five hundred bucks. I assume you are on your way to Barneys as we speak.


----------



## Shoegal30

jenaywins said:


> Lol! Yep, it's true... Celine flats under five hundred bucks. I assume you are on your way to Barneys as we speak.


I wish, we don't have a Barney's in VA. But they are something that I will add to my Christmas list....or maybe my birthday. I've made up my mind, I can't resist anymore, I'm going to get a Mini Luggage Cobalt or Red for my birthday.


----------



## am2022

love this one!



jenaywins said:


> Yay the Python Mini just came home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the blurriness of the middle pic; good God in heaven this digital camera sucks. Thanks, ninety nine bucks at Target camera...


----------



## zjajkj

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been carrying my cobalt mini everywhere! Here are a few outfit pics of me, celine and the baby bump at 23 weeks


 
you look so pretty!!! That is a great size!!


----------



## zjajkj

pretty99 said:


> Here's my first contribution on the Celine sections-
> my new haul fresh from Paris:
> Medium Phantom in Taupe and neon orange waxing
> with my new T-shirt from Givenchy and my new Louboutin Sandals.........
> hope u guys like it


 
very very pretty color combi~!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mellisaphie said:


> You look really beautiful with the baby bump! And the cobalt is just stunning!


 
thank you!!!!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Love the cobalt with your outfits, Dezy. You're 23 weeks already? It sure has flown by fast.


 
thank you Batty! Can you believe it?! Started 24th week yesterday! 



dinitegrity said:


> you look so pretty!!! That is a great size!!


 
thank you so much!


----------



## NYCavalier

My bff carrying my celine anthra mini


----------



## BellaShoes

NY, it is beautiful!


----------



## zjajkj

NYCavalier said:


> My bff carrying my celine anthra mini


 
she looks very stylish too~~


----------



## mellisaphie

NYCavalier said:


> My bff carrying my celine anthra mini


Ohhh it's gorgeous!!


----------



## lisatedja

[URL="


----------



## bretaudot

lisatedja said:


> [URL="


 Gorgeous!!!  Such lovely photo, as well..


----------



## shopgirl bb

*pretty99*, you rock the phantom luggage !




pretty99 said:


> Here's my first contribution on the Celine sections-
> my new haul fresh from Paris:
> Medium Phantom in Taupe and neon orange waxing
> with my new T-shirt from Givenchy and my new Louboutin Sandals.........
> hope u guys like it


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

NYCavalier said:


> My bff carrying my celine anthra mini


 
gorgeous I love it!!!



lisatedja said:


>


 
fab outfit!!!


----------



## bretaudot

Here is a first shoot of my Phantom...


----------



## Shoegal30

Really chic. It goes well with your outfit!


----------



## mellisaphie

lisatedja said:


>



I love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## lisatedja

mellisaphie said:


> I love your whole outfit!!!


Thankyou! most of them are from Zara


----------



## lisatedja

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> fab outfit!!!


Thanks


----------



## lisatedja

bretaudot said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Such lovely photo, as well..


Thanks so much!


----------



## am2022

congrats!




bretaudot said:


> Here is a first shoot of my Phantom...


----------



## jenayb

Sorry for the delay... Some quick shots of the Anthracite/Stone Python Mini!


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay... Some quick shots of the Anthracite/Stone Python Mini!


 MY goodness!  I love her!! She is just beauuuutifulllll!


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> MY goodness! I love her!! She is just beauuuutifulllll!


 
Stunning, isn't she?


----------



## Shoegal30

Oh no, is this a new bag? What is this, like your 14th macro


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

bretaudot said:


> Here is a first shoot of my Phantom...


 
congrats!!



jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay... Some quick shots of the Anthracite/Stone Python Mini!


 
gorgeous babe!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay... Some quick shots of the Anthracite/Stone Python Mini!


----------



## chanelxbunny

sayingido said:


> This is me with my red *micro* luggage yesterday. Thanks for letting me share  (I'm 5"3/164cm)



Your and your bag are both gorgeous!


----------



## mellisaphie

jenaywins said:


> sorry for the delay... Some quick shots of the anthracite/stone python mini!


fabulous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay... Some quick shots of the Anthracite/Stone Python Mini!


 
TDF~! Stunning


----------



## zjajkj

bretaudot said:


> Here is a first shoot of my Phantom...


 
very lovely


----------



## zjajkj

lisatedja said:


>


 
so chic~! Loving your outfit


----------



## mlle vague

BellaShoes said:


> Here is another appearance by my Black Smooth Mini:
> 
> Black Design History Cardi
> Black Splendid Tank
> JBrand Bright Red Skinnies
> Sam Edelman Leopard Pony Hair 'Alvin'



My absolute favourite. Congratulations.


----------



## HandbagAngel

jenaywins said:


> Sorry for the delay... Some quick shots of the Anthracite/Stone Python Mini!


 

Always the best modeling pictures with the most beautiful Celine!  Congratulation!


----------



## jenayb

HandbagAngel said:


> Always the best modeling pictures with the most beautiful Celine!  Congratulation!





Omg not even! But thank you!!!


----------



## ysherry

lisatedja said:


> The weather was so nice yesterday so I've decided to take my mini tricolour out and match it with shorts


the bag looks good on you! im based in melb and did you get it here or somewhere else?


----------



## lisatedja

ysherry said:


> the bag looks good on you! im based in melb and did you get it here or somewhere else?


I didnt get it here. I got it from overseas David Jones in bourke st received 4 luggages few weeks ago as I was the first in the waiting list but I turned them down. Try eBay, you might find the bag there


----------



## Shivadiva

My Mini Luggage in camel


----------



## jenayb

Shivadiva said:


> My Mini Luggage in camel
> 
> View attachment 1510782



Beautiful!!!


----------



## mona_danya

my new Micro Burgundy Luggage...my first ever Celine!


----------



## zjajkj

mona_danya said:


> my new Micro Burgundy Luggage...my first ever Celine!


 
I LOVE this color soooo much~!!!


----------



## zjajkj

Shivadiva said:


> My Mini Luggage in camel
> 
> View attachment 1510782


 
lovely~~


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you 
Love the micro burgundy - the colour is sooooo yummy!


----------



## galex101404

mona_danya said:


> my new Micro Burgundy Luggage...my first ever Celine!



Mona.. You look AMAZING!!


----------



## jenayb

The Python Mini strikes again!!  

I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Shoegal30

The burgundy color is so rich looking. Nice selection for your new bag!


----------



## Shoegal30

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


Cute outfit.....goes well with the bag!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!



mamasita! *wolf whistle*
you look absolutely HAWT darl! and that bag


----------



## 2shai_

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!



Gorgeous, I would love that combo in a nano!


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> mamasita! *wolf whistle*
> you look absolutely HAWT darl! and that bag



Thanks, you fox!  



2shai_ said:


> Gorgeous, I would love that combo in a nano!



Ooh a python nano would be TDF babe!!!!


----------



## lisatedja

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


I love it. looks really good in person. and I love your black leather skirt !


----------



## mona_danya

dinitegrity said:


> I LOVE this color soooo much~!!!





Shivadiva said:


> Thank you
> Love the micro burgundy - the colour is sooooo yummy!





galex101404 said:


> Mona.. You look AMAZING!!



Thanks everyone, the burgundy is just amazing and has no undertones which makes it a true shade of burgundy (a super hard to find colour).

Now I'm finding myself looking at other Celines but I really shouldn't be!


----------



## Shivadiva

The Python Mini and this outfit - just WOW!


----------



## Louis&Mark

Shivadiva said:


> My Mini Luggage in camel
> 
> View attachment 1510782


 
lovely camel!!  looks awesome on you!!



mona_danya said:


> my new Micro Burgundy Luggage...my first ever Celine!


 
i love this color.  so beautiful



jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


 

stunning!!  and love the "shoe closet" in the background.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Louis&Mark said:


> lovely camel!! looks awesome on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love this color. so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning!! and love the "shoe closet" in the background.


 
I swear your avatar is taunting me...I am "this" close to purchasing that bag, and your picture everytime gets me closer and closer to making the call.... ugh celine is like heaven but it will be the death of me....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


 
LOVE it!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking absolutely gorgeous!!! Love love everything you have on and you do such a great job modeling!!  your Celine too of course!



jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Louis&Mark

:devil:  get it get it get itttttttttttttttt  :devil:
:devil:  you deserve this bag fandm!!!    :devil:
did you locate one?  i think this color is just stunning.



fandmcarebear said:


> I swear your avatar is taunting me...I am "this" close to purchasing that bag, and your picture everytime gets me closer and closer to making the call.... ugh celine is like heaven but it will be the death of me....


----------



## fandmcarebear

Louis&Mark said:


> :devil:  get it get it get itttttttttttttttt  :devil:
> :devil:  you deserve this bag fandm!!!    :devil:
> did you locate one?  i think this color is just stunning.




Ok so how about this bag in burgundy OR a burgundy mini luggage???


----------



## Louis&Mark

fandmcarebear said:


> Ok so how about this bag in burgundy OR a burgundy mini luggage???


 

i say clasp bag in burgundy since you already have a mini.  then wait for another exciting red or another amazing color the next season if you want to add another mini.  problem solved, objection overruled  j/k


----------



## fandmcarebear

Louis&Mark said:


> i say clasp bag in burgundy since you already have a mini.  then wait for another exciting red or another amazing color the next season if you want to add another mini.  problem solved, objection overruled  j/k



Darn it!  My husband says TPF is like an enabling addiction group....he is so right! But you are right... I have the anthracite, maybe a lighter color for my next mini?


----------



## Louis&Mark

^^^ can you imagine a nice purple one?    but yes, def a lighter color mini!!


----------



## flower71

Shivadiva said:


> My Mini Luggage in camel
> 
> View attachment 1510782


Love your whole outfit, Camel mini luggage with Bal moto jacket, wow!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!



Awesome Jenay!  Can I ask Id for your black leather skirt? Love your entire outfit


----------



## Shivadiva

@flower71 Thank you!!!


----------



## mellisaphie

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


You look AMAZING!!! I really love your whole outfit, especially the leather skirt and python. Awesome shoe collection you have back there


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!


 
i love your shoes


----------



## skippydoo2010

purselove96 said:


> This bag is absolutely
> *gorgeous!*
> 
> Will get on my wishlist!


  hi there, is this a smooth mini luggae?


----------



## skippydoo2010

rosiemaldita said:


> Ateneo vs FEU  I don't think I've ever seen a Celine bag in Manila outside of homme et femme but then again, I got into Celine very recently.


 
yeah, my sister said that you seldom see people carrying one in Manila, she saw maybe 2 people carrying it in Shangrila Mall and Greenbelt but as far as I know, I only have 2 friends in Manila who own a phantom and mini luggage, well , thats good for us though, the bag is NOT COMMON yet hehe, i also used to live in Manila but now in the US, im also planning to buy a mini luggage this week!


----------



## sara265

mini anthracite


----------



## chiccity

Mini Luggage Tri-color in NVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


----------



## jenayb

sara265 said:


> mini anthracite





chiccity said:


> Mini Luggage Tri-color in NVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^



You ladies are fabulous!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sara265 said:


> mini anthracite


 


chiccity said:


> Mini Luggage Tri-color in NVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


 love!


----------



## kiwishopper

chiccity said:


> Mini Luggage Tri-color in NVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^



Gorgeous!!


----------



## zjajkj

sara265 said:


> mini anthracite


 
great size on you~!


----------



## zjajkj

chiccity said:


> Mini Luggage Tri-color in NVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^


 
love the color combi


----------



## Shoegal30

jenaywins said:


> You ladies are fabulous!


I concur


----------



## Flip88

jenaywins said:


> The Python Mini strikes again!!
> 
> I am getting so much more wear out of this bag than I initially thought I would... Thank you for letting me share with you wonderful ladies!



The python is TDF and the outfit is also TDF!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Louis&Mark said:


> :devil:  get it get it get itttttttttttttttt  :devil:
> :devil:  you deserve this bag fandm!!!    :devil:
> did you locate one?  i think this color is just stunning.



Forgot to tell you...I bought this a week and a half ago....I just haven't had the guts to reveal yet...


----------



## Bijouxlady

:wondering Inquiring minds want to see!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Bijouxlady said:


> :wondering Inquiring minds want to see!!


  I am bouncing between black and burgundy, so as soon as I make up my mind I will do a reveal


----------



## jenayb

Still in NYC, but I wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Nano as promised. I wore her out just to run around on Fifth and do some shopping!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Fun!! that looks great on you!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Still in NYC, but I wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Nano as promised. I wore her out just to run around on Fifth and do some shopping!



Girl that bag looks like it was made for you! Love it!!!


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Still in NYC, but I wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Nano as promised. I wore her out just to run around on Fifth and do some shopping!


 
It is a great size on you~


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous boots, and what a great deal!




jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!! At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

mona_danya said:


> my new Micro Burgundy Luggage...my first ever Celine!



love that color!


----------



## mulberrytea

chiccity said:
			
		

> Mini Luggage Tri-color in NVY/BRWN/BLK ^_^



I have the skirt you're wearing in the first picture ... But I wish I could say I have that bag! Love that color combo-- a tricolor will be my next Celine purchase for sure!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Still in NYC, but I wanted to post a couple quick mod pics of the Nano as promised. I wore her out just to run around on Fifth and do some shopping!


 
so cute J!!!!


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys! Times Square was freezing tonight, and I took my Celine luggage tote out for the first time ever!!  More pics on my blog! Hope you enjoy! xoxoxo


----------



## cheoucheou

My navy blue small phantom I am 5'6"


----------



## Shoegal30

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! Times Square was freezing tonight, and I took my Celine luggage tote out for the first time ever!!  More pics on my blog! Hope you enjoy! xoxoxo


I'm so jealous!! I wish I was in NYC!! Love the bag!


----------



## mariaesp

hello!!
I have thinking to buy a Ceine Bag, and y don't know what can i buy. I would like to know how much is it. My doubt it is between Classic Box and Candy Eye!!!
What Dou you recommend me? How is the prix?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Julierose

Shoegal30 said:


> I'm so jealous!! I wish I was in NYC!! Love the bag!



Awww thanks Shoegal! Come to NYC for a visit!


----------



## zjajkj

cheoucheou said:


> My navy blue small phantom I am 5'6"


 
I want your height!! It is a great size on  you~


----------



## zjajkj

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! Times Square was freezing tonight, and I took my Celine luggage tote out for the first time ever!! More pics on my blog! Hope you enjoy! xoxoxo


 
looking good~!


----------



## cheoucheou

dinitegrity said:


> I want your height!! It is a great size on  you~


Thank you, Diniterity. I almost purchased the medium&#65295;regular&#65311;size, but i was told that the medium size it's huge.. so I chose the mini and small size. It 
fits really good!


----------



## icecreamom

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! Times Square was freezing tonight, and I took my Celine luggage tote out for the first time ever!!  More pics on my blog! Hope you enjoy! xoxoxo


You look amazing, NYC is such a magic place! 


cheoucheou said:


> My navy blue small phantom I am 5'6"


Lovely, that size is perfect for you.


----------



## zjajkj

cheoucheou said:


> Thank you, Diniterity. I almost purchased the medium&#65295;regular&#65311;size, but i was told that the medium size it's huge.. so I chose the mini and small size. It
> fits really good!


 
Am really glad that it fits you~


----------



## kiwishopper

Haha I love your pictures! You look so happy! 



Julierose said:


> Hey guys! Times Square was freezing tonight, and I took my Celine luggage tote out for the first time ever!!  More pics on my blog! Hope you enjoy! xoxoxo


----------



## mariaesp

mariaesp said:


> hello!!
> I have thinking to buy a Ceine Bag, and y don't know what can i buy. I would like to know how much is it. My doubt it is between Classic Box and Candy Eye!!!
> What Dou you recommend me? How is the prix?
> Thanks a lot!



pleaseeeee ask me!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

jlao said:


> I scored these Celine two-tone wedge boots at Century21 in NYC and wore them right away!!! At 60% off, it's definitely my deal of the year!!!


 
i LOVE these boots!!  what a steal!!  which century.... ive never found anything like this at the wall st location.


----------



## icecreamom

I just decided I'm going to keep my luggage, I rubbed the scratches off with my fingers and I'm ok with the results, I can't wear to carry it this Thanksgiving weekend, so here are the official reveal pictures that my beautiful Celine deserves


----------



## fandmcarebear

icecreamom said:


> I just decided I'm going to keep my luggage, I rubbed the scratches off with my fingers and I'm ok with the results, I can't wear to carry it this Thanksgiving weekend, so here are the official reveal pictures that my beautiful Celine deserves


 

she looks beautiful....really....I am loving the camel more and more everyday....congrats!  
ps nice Missoni for Target blanket


----------



## icecreamom

fandmcarebear said:


> she looks beautiful....really....I am loving the camel more and more everyday....congrats!
> ps nice Missoni for Target blanket



Thanks, hun 
LOL to the blanket, I went to Target at 8AM and grabbed 2 blankets (one for me and one for a GF) 5min later, blankets were all gone and people were trying to get them out of my cart, crazy morning...


----------



## fandmcarebear

icecreamom said:


> Thanks, hun
> LOL to the blanket, I went to Target at 8AM and grabbed 2 blankets (one for me and one for a GF) 5min later, blankets were all gone and people were trying to get them out of my cart, crazy morning...


 
I got up at 430 am to order online....then strolled into Target at 830 to watch the debauchary....women were ripping at large cardboard boxes and elbowing one another, and this was in the nice section of the city....amazingly appalling...


----------



## sammix3

I got the passione blanket, wish I would've gotten another one!  Good thing I was one of the first in line and had a "game plan" on where to stop first hehe.


----------



## imlvholic

icecreamom said:


> I just decided I'm going to keep my luggage, I rubbed the scratches off with my fingers and I'm ok with the results, I can't wear to carry it this Thanksgiving weekend, so here are the official reveal pictures that my beautiful Celine deserves


Smooth Camel is really a gorgeous color, but I just sold mine because the MINI is breaking my back, I mean literally too heavy for me. I'm loving my MICRO so much, at first I knew the MINIs were too big & heavy for me but I tried it anyway. It wasn't working out at all, I'll just stick w/ MICROs from now on.


----------



## indi3r4

icecreamom said:


> I just decided I'm going to keep my luggage, I rubbed the scratches off with my fingers and I'm ok with the results, I can't wear to carry it this Thanksgiving weekend, so here are the official reveal pictures that my beautiful Celine deserves



absolutely stunning!  I am so glad that you decide to keep it.


----------



## windowshops

icecreamom said:
			
		

> I just decided I'm going to keep my luggage, I rubbed the scratches off with my fingers and I'm ok with the results, I can't wear to carry it this Thanksgiving weekend, so here are the official reveal pictures that my beautiful Celine deserves



It's just gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## cheoucheou

Hi ladies, here is my camel smooth leather mini, I am 5'6"


----------



## Prada_Princess

The mackage is gorgeous and the Celine also so nice.  Happy New Yorking and you are making me want to be there! 



Julierose said:


> Hey guys! Times Square was freezing tonight, and I took my Celine luggage tote out for the first time ever!!  More pics on my blog! Hope you enjoy! xoxoxo


----------



## zjajkj

icecreamom said:


> I just decided I'm going to keep my luggage, I rubbed the scratches off with my fingers and I'm ok with the results, I can't wear to carry it this Thanksgiving weekend, so here are the official reveal pictures that my beautiful Celine deserves


 
nice neutral color~!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

icecreamom said:


> I just decided I'm going to keep my luggage, I rubbed the scratches off with my fingers and I'm ok with the results, I can't wear to carry it this Thanksgiving weekend, so here are the official reveal pictures that my beautiful Celine deserves


 
so fabulous!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is my lovely cobalt mini out for Thanksgiving


----------



## claypot

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my lovely cobalt mini out for Thanksgiving



Absolutely beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Hdream

Hi lady's I'm new here. Just got my first Celine orange mini luggage want to share some photos for reference. Trying to upload from iPhone or iPad but it's keep crushing all the time. Any advice please!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

claypot said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I love it!


 thank you so much!!


----------



## icecreamom

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my lovely cobalt mini out for Thanksgiving


You look so lovely, you've got that glow


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

icecreamom said:


> You look so lovely, you've got that glow


 
thank you!!!


----------



## imlvholic

Hdream said:


> Hi lady's I'm new here. Just got my first Celine orange mini luggage want to share some photos for reference. Trying to upload from iPhone or iPad but it's keep crushing all the time. Any advice please!



Try uploading it to photobucket first & from there, just copy pics to here.
Oh, I want to see your Orange mini.


----------



## zjajkj

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my lovely cobalt mini out for Thanksgiving


 
pretty~


----------



## Tokyo

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my lovely cobalt mini out for Thanksgiving


 
Stunnig!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dinitegrity said:


> pretty~


 


Tokyo said:


> Stunnig!!!


 
thank you ladies so much!


----------



## indi3r4

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my lovely cobalt mini out for Thanksgiving



you look gorgeous, mama!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

indi3r4 said:


> you look gorgeous, mama!


 
Thank you indi!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is my lovely cobalt mini out for Thanksgiving


 
dezy you look gorgeous!!!  love the entire outfit


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

moshi_moshi said:


> dezy you look gorgeous!!! love the entire outfit


 
thank you moshi!!!! um what is this fabulous pink vision in your avi?????


----------



## moshi_moshi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you moshi!!!! um what is this fabulous pink vision in your avi?????


 
my UHG celine bag!!  patiently waiting and wishing for it.....


----------



## imlvholic

moshi_moshi said:


> dezy you look gorgeous!!!  love the entire outfit


Moshi, please post more pictures of your Pink Fluo, I want to see more of this Pop color.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG????  I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton!  Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....


----------



## sammix3

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG????  I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton!  Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....



What a steal!  Congrats!


----------



## HandbagAngel

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG???? I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton! Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....


 
Fantastic and lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indi3r4

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG????  I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton!  Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....



looks great on you!


----------



## its so you

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG????  I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton!  Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....



LOVE it! So classic!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

imlvholic said:


> Moshi, please post more pictures of your Pink Fluo, I want to see more of this Pop color.


 
i wish that was my fluo!!!  it's from a photoshoot they posted on the bg blog 58th/5th.  trust me if i find a fluo i will flood the celine thread with photos of it


----------



## moshi_moshi

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG???? I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton! Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....


 
gorgeous!!!  what a steal too!  i totally feel you on the large bag thing.  i recently got an AMQ clutch and its small but it fits a lot more than i thought it would and its so nice to carry something small once and a while.


----------



## icecreamom

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG????  I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton!  Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....


 Gorgeous! Looks Great on you!!  Congrats!


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG????  I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton!  Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! congrats again! The medium looks great on you, and that BEIGE! Gorgeous!


----------



## ilsecita

My friend snapped a picture while I was talking on the phone carrying my Celine pouch and another one while being silly with another friend. I figured I should post them until I replace my full length mirror . For reference I am 5 ft


----------



## Tinn3rz

ilsecita said:
			
		

> My friend snapped a picture while I was talking on the phone carrying my Celine pouch and another one while being silly with another friend. I figured I should post them until I replace my full length mirror . For reference I am 5 ft



Cute action pics! Love your pouch!!!


----------



## ilsecita

Tinn3rz said:


> Cute action pics! Love your pouch!!!



Thank you so much! I wasn't sure I wanted to keep her... until I took her out that night


----------



## melisande

fandmcarebear said:


> Here we go girls...My beautiful medium box in beige....do I need to remind you, $2049 presale at BG????  I must be honest, I am a large bag girl, but this feels SO NICE on my shoulder....it doesn't kill me to wear it, and it fits a ton!  Much roomier than expected...I may be converted....



What's the official name for this colour? Is it "powder"?


----------



## fandmcarebear

melisande said:


> What's the official name for this colour? Is it "powder"?



 It says beige on the tag


----------



## melisande

fandmcarebear said:


> It says beige on the tag



thank you!! I just wondered because, in some pictures, this looks so similar to the medium powder that is currently on the Celine website (resort 2012).  There must be a difference between the colours irl?


----------



## fandmcarebear

melisande said:


> thank you!! I just wondered because, in some pictures, this looks so similar to the medium powder that is currently on the Celine website (resort 2012).  There must be a difference between the colours irl?



I don't know for sure, because I have never seen powder IRL, but I bet its a bit more pale than my beige.


----------



## melisande

fandmcarebear said:


> I don't know for sure, because I have never seen powder IRL, but I bet its a bit more pale than my beige.



Probably. It looks *so* similar in side by side comparison pics -- check out the online pic.  It would be great to have a complete box bag colour list (with pictures) for all of the seasons since 2010!


----------



## sammix3

ilsecita said:


> My friend snapped a picture while I was talking on the phone carrying my Celine pouch and another one while being silly with another friend. I figured I should post them until I replace my full length mirror . For reference I am 5 ft



I like it!  So chic.


----------



## wowsss

Here's my mini luggage in action!


----------



## themgdinosaur

fandmcarebear said:


> I don't know for sure, because I have never seen powder IRL, but I bet its a bit more pale than my beige.



i've seen powder IRL (trio sling). powder is slightly pinkish. think of a pinkish ivory.


----------



## ilsecita

sammix3 said:


> I like it!  So chic.



Thank you so much! *blushes*


----------



## urasia

My Yellow Trio in action on the weekend, I love that it adds a pop of colour to so many of my outfits!


----------



## Colby21

Just got a mini tricolor the other day. Been carrying it everywhere


----------



## Julierose

Took my black mini luggage out yesterday


----------



## anjali

Hi everyone i am new to this thread and i wanted to post a pic of my new luggage bag in citrine but its not letting me attach it. Any suggestions?


----------



## littlerock

anjali said:


> Hi everyone i am new to this thread and i wanted to post a pic of my new luggage bag in citrine but its not letting me attach it. Any suggestions?



You probably need to resize the picture a little. If you don't want to deal with re-sizing it, use photobucket and upload the picture there, then copy & paste the "IMG" code straight into your post here. there is a thread around here that details how t post pictures, let me find it..

Here you go:  http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## anjali

ok here it is....and thank you littlerock!


----------



## its so you

anjali -- WOW!! nice!


----------



## anjali

its so you said:
			
		

> anjali -- WOW!! nice!



Thank you!


----------



## dreamlet

anjali said:


> ok here it is....and thank you littlerock!



Great color! Can't wait to see how you rock that color!


----------



## Bijouxlady

anjali said:


> ok here it is....and thank you littlerock!


VAVAVOOM!! Love this color!!! Congrats!!


----------



## indi3r4

everyone looks so FAB! 
urasia, i have the same CL shoe.


----------



## imlvholic

That Citrine sure turns heads. I'm sure you can work it. I want to see what you can wear it w/, I can't find anything in my wardrobe to go w/ it.


----------



## calisnoopy

Wow that's a stunning lime green...wait, what color is this called?


----------



## anjali

imlvholic said:
			
		

> That Citrine sure turns heads. I'm sure you can work it. I want to see what you can wear it w/, I can't find anything in my wardrobe to go w/ it.



Thanks! Yea I have no idea what to wear it with either but I just had to have it


----------



## anjali

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Wow that's a stunning lime green...wait, what color is this called?



Thanks! It's called citron from the spring 2012 collection.


----------



## its so you

finally, a couple modeling pics of the black small phantom luggage...


----------



## moshi_moshi

its so you said:


> finally, a couple modeling pics of the black small phantom luggage...



love it!! congrats on a fab bag!


----------



## sammix3

its so you said:


> finally, a couple modeling pics of the black small phantom luggage...



You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## zjajkj

its so you said:


> finally, a couple modeling pics of the black small phantom luggage...


 
looking good~


----------



## zjajkj

Julierose said:


> Took my black mini luggage out yesterday


 
so funky cool~! Nice


----------



## zjajkj

Colby21 said:


> Just got a mini tricolor the other day. Been carrying it everywhere


 
i am loving this tri color alot~


----------



## zjajkj

urasia said:


> My Yellow Trio in action on the weekend, I love that it adds a pop of colour to so many of my outfits!


 
you are so pretty~


----------



## zjajkj

wowsss said:


> Here's my mini luggage in action!


 
nice


----------



## zjajkj

ilsecita said:


> My friend snapped a picture while I was talking on the phone carrying my Celine pouch and another one while being silly with another friend. I figured I should post them until I replace my full length mirror . For reference I am 5 ft


 
is nice~


----------



## mariaesp

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! Times Square was freezing tonight, and I took my Celine luggage tote out for the first time ever!!  More pics on my blog! Hope you enjoy! xoxoxo
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c28/juliewallach/FASHION/015-1.jpg
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c28/juliewallach/FASHION/013.jpg
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c28/juliewallach/FASHION/011-1.jpg



how much is it more less this one?
I really love it


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Ummmm, can we share _shoes_ here, too?
> 
> I just love these so much I had to share! Picked these up at Barneys recently - my new Celine flats!



J, do you take your TTS for this? I'm torn! I have the leopard on the way and all of the sudden the beige bcome available as well.. but i don't know how they run.. compare it to your CL/YSL size for example please.. TIA


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> J, do you take your TTS for this? I'm torn! I have the leopard on the way and all of the sudden the beige bcome available as well.. but i don't know how they run.. compare it to your CL/YSL size for example please.. TIA


 
I actually went a half size down in these, especially seeing as they stretch over time!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> I actually went a half size down in these, especially seeing as they stretch over time!!



thank you babe.


----------



## jacqualyn2

urasia said:


> My Yellow Trio in action on the weekend, I love that it adds a pop of colour to so many of my outfits!



sorry for my snoooping but i see ur from australia ^^ may i ask where u got ur trio from?? ivve been looking almost everyyywhereeeeeeee


----------



## NYCavalier

My new Dune mini!


----------



## ilsecita

NYCavalier said:


> My new Dune mini!



SOO PRETTY. I love the color. Where did u get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## icecreamom

NYCavalier said:


> My new Dune mini!



Very pretty!


----------



## its so you

NYCavalier said:


> My new Dune mini!



so gorgeous!! I was sooo tempted to buy the Dune yesterday...!


----------



## fandmcarebear

NYCavalier said:


> My new Dune mini!



Gorgeous! Great color choice, looks great with your blonde hair!  Makes me want one too!


----------



## NYCavalier

ilsecita said:


> SOO PRETTY. I love the color. Where did u get it if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you! I got the last one at Nordstrom, San Diego.


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## Lynx13

A TPFer had asked if I could post comparison shots of my red and vermillion minis so I thought it best to post them here:






Red




Vermillion




Vermillion and red


----------



## Lynx13

Comparison shots of red and vermillion:




Vermillion and red






Vermillion in front, red behind










Vermillion and red handles (you can see the grain difference)


----------



## Lynx13

Since I was posting, thought I'd share the rest of my bags:





Tricolors
Grey, cream, burgundy
Forest green, anthracite, black





Smooth Burgundy shoulder





Grainy camel mini





Fluoro orange nano with red and vermillion


----------



## sammix3

NYCavalier said:


> My new Dune mini!



You look stunning! This bag seriously goes with everything!


----------



## sammix3

Lynx13 said:


> Since I was posting, thought I'd share the rest of my bags:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538487
> 
> 
> Tricolors
> Grey, cream, burgundy
> Forest green, anthracite, black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538488
> 
> 
> Smooth Burgundy shoulder
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538489
> 
> 
> Grainy camel mini
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538490
> 
> 
> Fluoro orange nano with red and vermillion



Eye candy. Love!


----------



## Hdream

My new fluo orange mini.


----------



## tastefashion

I have to say this again, THE VERMILLION MINI IS SOOOOOO PRETTYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1538652
> 
> 
> My new fluo orange mini.


 
LOVE IT!!!!  congrats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

tastefashion said:


> I have to say this again, THE VERMILLION MINI IS SOOOOOO PRETTYYYYYYYYY!!!!!


 
vermillion is growing on me... if i can't get pink i would definitely go for this or the coquelicot


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you SO much for the pics!!! Your reds are freaking GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  All your bags are!!



Lynx13 said:


> Comparison shots of red and vermillion:
> 
> View attachment 1538483
> 
> 
> Vermillion and red
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538484
> 
> 
> Vermillion in front, red behind
> 
> View attachment 1538485
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vermillion and red handles (you can see the grain difference)


----------



## wowsss

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1538652
> 
> 
> My new fluo orange mini.


wow lovely color!

congrats on your purchase!


----------



## cloudzz

Lynx13 said:


> A TPFer had asked if I could post comparison shots of my red and vermillion minis so I thought it best to post them here:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538478
> 
> 
> Red
> 
> View attachment 1538479
> 
> 
> Vermillion
> 
> View attachment 1538480
> 
> 
> Vermillion and red



Is your vermillion the new drummed leather or smooth? It is structured like the smooth but I think I can see some grain on it. If it's the new grainy leather then I'm definitely in love with it!


----------



## Lynx13

cloudzz said:


> Is your vermillion the new drummed leather or smooth? It is structured like the smooth but I think I can see some grain on it. If it's the new grainy leather then I'm definitely in love with it!



the new grainy!


----------



## cloudzz

Lynx13 said:


> the new grainy!


 Thanks! It looks much better than what I have anticipated. i knew it has been improved, but I never thought that it could have been improved so much! I definitely prefer this new grainy version over the smooth seeing how it looks just as structured as the smooth but is a lot more durable.


----------



## willowsmom

Everyone's Celines are so beautiful and I am so happy to be able to add to this thread ! This is result of my latest "collection shift" (and a lovely lovely gal who made my HG dream a reality)...my anthracite pebbled mini luggage!!!


----------



## jenayb

^^ You look lovely! 

Sorry for such a dull, dodo pic but I wanted to get back into posting with my beautiful Celine gals. 

DBF and I had to run errands today. I get SO many compliments on my trusted black Mini!!


----------



## skyqueen

jenaywins said:


> ^^ You look lovely!
> 
> Sorry for such a dull, dodo pic but I wanted to get back into posting with my beautiful Celine gals.
> 
> DBF and I had to run errands today. I get SO many compliments on my trusted black Mini!!


 

Hot, girl!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

willowsmom said:


> Everyone's Celines are so beautiful and I am so happy to be able to add to this thread ! This is result of my latest "collection shift" (and a lovely lovely gal who made my HG dream a reality)...my anthracite pebbled mini luggage!!!
> 
> View attachment 1539807
> 
> 
> View attachment 1539808
> 
> 
> View attachment 1539809
> 
> 
> View attachment 1539810


Congrats!! You look so lovely with your new Celine!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Off to a Christmas party, my Christmas present but what the hell!
Love, love, love my Celine...got a lot of compliments!
Reference...I'm 5'10"/140 lbs.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Congrats!! I'm the same way....can't wait for Christmas to open my pressies! You look gorgeous with your new Celine! Enjoy!!


----------



## jenayb

skyqueen said:


> Off to a Christmas party, my Christmas present but what the hell!
> Love, love, love my Celine...got a lot of compliments!
> Reference...I'm 5'10"/140 lbs.



You, darling, are fabulous.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Felt like I was having a "good handbag day"  so snapped this pic...


----------



## icecreamom

I love how this thread is moving!!! Everybody looks beautiful with their stunning Celines


----------



## kiwishopper

fandmcarebear said:


> Felt like I was having a "good handbag day"  so snapped this pic...



Indeed! Looking great!!


----------



## skyqueen

Bijouxlady said:


> Congrats!! I'm the same way....can't wait for Christmas to open my pressies! You look gorgeous with your new Celine! Enjoy!!


 


jenaywins said:


> You, darling, are fabulous.


----------



## skyqueen

fandmcarebear said:


> Felt like I was having a "good handbag day" so snapped this pic...


Delish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

kiwishopper said:


> Indeed! Looking great!!





skyqueen said:


> Delish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks ladies!  This bag has been a pleasant surprise, super roomie, and not as heavy as my luggage to lug around all day....just a break from my anthra mini


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> Felt like I was having a "good handbag day"  so snapped this pic...



Loving the clasp bag!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Tinn3rz said:


> Loving the clasp bag!



Thanks girlie!  me too!  I needed to give my forearm a break from the mini!


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:


> Thanks girlie!  me too!  I needed to give my forearm a break from the mini!



Hehe, then you definitely need to find a micro!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Tinn3rz said:


> Hehe, then you definitely need to find a micro!



a burgundy micro is on the way!!!!  ( we will see what I think)....keep you posted!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1538652
> 
> 
> My new fluo orange mini.



love it!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NYCavalier said:


> My new Dune mini!


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> a burgundy micro is on the way!!!!  ( we will see what I think)....keep you posted!



That was quick! Can't wait to see it! I think after the trapeze and another cabas, I'm Celine content.


----------



## PursenLouboutin

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1538652
> 
> 
> My new fluo orange mini.


 

Love it!!!!,

I actually want this one, but instead I got the vermillon mini, not that I complain ,though


----------



## PursenLouboutin

Lynx13 said:


> Since I was posting, thought I'd share the rest of my bags:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538487
> 
> 
> Tricolors
> Grey, cream, burgundy
> Forest green, anthracite, black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538488
> 
> 
> Smooth Burgundy shoulder
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538489
> 
> 
> Grainy camel mini
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538490
> 
> 
> Fluoro orange nano with red and vermillion


 

gosh, love your collection!! they're all gorgeous!!


----------



## Hdream

PursenLouboutin said:
			
		

> Love it!!!!,
> 
> I actually want this one, but instead I got the vermillon mini, not that I complain ,though



Thank you I'm over the moon with my orange, it's going so well with so many colors and styles. It's the best bag ever!


----------



## citel

I loveee the orange mini! 

I need some input though. I have a celine in grey with orange piping and i recently stumbled upon a shoe with exactly those same colors from topshop. And normally i wouldnt buy it just because its kind of too bright of a shoe for me but since I had the bag, i'm considering it. 
Do you guys think it would be too matchy-matchy? too much? if i were to wear them both at the same time?


----------



## citel

fandmcarebear said:


> Felt like I was having a "good handbag day" so snapped this pic...



I really want what you have on your display pic! sooo georgeous!


----------



## citel

Lynx13 said:


> Since I was posting, thought I'd share the rest of my bags:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538487
> 
> 
> Tricolors
> Grey, cream, burgundy
> Forest green, anthracite, black
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538488
> 
> 
> Smooth Burgundy shoulder
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538489
> 
> 
> Grainy camel mini
> 
> 
> View attachment 1538490
> 
> 
> Fluoro orange nano with red and vermillion



That's an insane number of Celines! So jealous. I love the orange, red and vermillion together.


----------



## indi3r4

citel said:


> I loveee the orange mini!
> 
> I need some input though. I have a celine in grey with orange piping and i recently stumbled upon a shoe with exactly those same colors from topshop. And normally i wouldnt buy it just because its kind of too bright of a shoe for me but since I had the bag, i'm considering it.
> Do you guys think it would be too matchy-matchy? too much? if i were to wear them both at the same time?



i don't think it's too matchy2..


----------



## Jadpe

citel said:


> I loveee the orange mini!
> 
> I need some input though. I have a celine in grey with orange piping and i recently stumbled upon a shoe with exactly those same colors from topshop. And normally i wouldnt buy it just because its kind of too bright of a shoe for me but since I had the bag, i'm considering it.
> Do you guys think it would be too matchy-matchy? too much? if i were to wear them both at the same time?


Buy them! The colours are not that loud!


----------



## claypot

citel said:


> I loveee the orange mini!
> 
> I need some input though. I have a celine in grey with orange piping and i recently stumbled upon a shoe with exactly those same colors from topshop. And normally i wouldnt buy it just because its kind of too bright of a shoe for me but since I had the bag, i'm considering it.
> Do you guys think it would be too matchy-matchy? too much? if i were to wear them both at the same time?



Get them! So cute!


----------



## Jadpe

I bought my luggage last month but I didn't post any pictures yet. I love my luggage to pieces, what a great and versatile bag! I can't stop making pictures lol.


----------



## mundodabolsa

citel said:


> I loveee the orange mini!
> 
> I need some input though. I have a celine in grey with orange piping and i recently stumbled upon a shoe with exactly those same colors from topshop. And normally i wouldnt buy it just because its kind of too bright of a shoe for me but since I had the bag, i'm considering it.
> Do you guys think it would be too matchy-matchy? too much? if i were to wear them both at the same time?



I guess I'll be the dissenter here...  yes, I think it would look way too matchy-matchy.  I wouldn't wear them together.


----------



## fandmcarebear

mundodabolsa said:


> I guess I'll be the dissenter here...  yes, I think it would look way too matchy-matchy.  I wouldn't wear them together.



Agree, I think the allure of this bag is how it can add a pop of color to a neutral outfit and still be classy.


----------



## kiwishopper

Jadpe said:


> I bought my luggage last month but I didn't post any pictures yet. I love my luggage to pieces, what a great and versatile bag! I can't stop making pictures lol.



You look very chic and the bag goes well with your style


----------



## Jadpe

kiwishopper said:


> You look very chic and the bag goes well with your style


Thanks! I think the bag (and my style) is very classic/understated and with an edge.


----------



## zjajkj

Jadpe said:


> I bought my luggage last month but I didn't post any pictures yet. I love my luggage to pieces, what a great and versatile bag! I can't stop making pictures lol.


 
you look pretty~


----------



## zjajkj

citel said:


> I loveee the orange mini!
> 
> I need some input though. I have a celine in grey with orange piping and i recently stumbled upon a shoe with exactly those same colors from topshop. And normally i wouldnt buy it just because its kind of too bright of a shoe for me but since I had the bag, i'm considering it.
> Do you guys think it would be too matchy-matchy? too much? if i were to wear them both at the same time?


 
lovely combo~


----------



## zjajkj

fandmcarebear said:


> Felt like I was having a "good handbag day" so snapped this pic...


 
I love the professional look of this bag~


----------



## zjajkj

skyqueen said:


> Off to a Christmas party, my Christmas present but what the hell!
> Love, love, love my Celine...got a lot of compliments!
> Reference...I'm 5'10"/140 lbs.


 
great color~!


----------



## fandmcarebear

dinitegrity said:


> I love the professional look of this bag~



Thank you!  I use it as my professional/ classy bag and my anthra mini for more casual!


----------



## the_lvlady

Love all the action pics, ladies! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Yes, please keep them coming ladies!
Here's my one and only:


----------



## zjajkj

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Yes, please keep them coming ladies!
> Here's my one and only:


 
nice~


----------



## kiwishopper

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Yes, please keep them coming ladies!
> Here's my one and only:



Classic and elegant look! Can't go wrong with black!


----------



## jenayb

Waiting to board a flight..... The new Jungle Mini's first big adventure!


----------



## mrs1975

ShoeLover said:


> ^^^Yes, please keep them coming ladies!
> Here's my one and only:



beautiful, you look effortlessly chic! is your bag smooth or grained?


----------



## mrs1975

jenaywins said:


> Waiting to board a flight..... The new Jungle Mini's first big adventure!



very nice!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Waiting to board a flight..... The new Jungle Mini's first big adventure!


Have a great trip! Does the new grainy leather seem stiffer than the previous season??


----------



## citel

jenaywins said:


> Waiting to board a flight..... The new Jungle Mini's first big adventure!



I love love love this color!

P.s thanks for all the input girls


----------



## fandmcarebear

Celine Flagship Store, Madison Ave, NYC.....hopefully open soon!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Bijouxlady said:


> Have a great trip! Does the new grainy leather seem stiffer than the previous season??



Yes absolutely!


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> Yes absolutely!


Yea! I sold my other one but if this is true, I am going to get another! Thanks!


----------



## kiwishopper

lol you look so cute!! 



fandmcarebear said:


> Celine Flagship Store, Madison Ave, NYC.....hopefully open soon!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks ladies!
*Mrs.1975*-it is smooth leather!


----------



## Tokyo

fandmcarebear said:


> Celine Flagship Store, Madison Ave, NYC.....hopefully open soon!!!!


 
Smashing pics!!!


----------



## zjajkj

fandmcarebear said:


> Celine Flagship Store, Madison Ave, NYC.....hopefully open soon!!!!


 
you are so cute~


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Waiting to board a flight..... The new Jungle Mini's first big adventure!


 
nice color~


----------



## urasia

jacqualyn2 said:


> sorry for my snoooping but i see ur from australia ^^ may i ask where u got ur trio from?? ivve been looking almost everyyywhereeeeeeee



Hi! Sorry late reply, haven't been on here for a while. I bought this Trio at David Jones around the middle of the year, so not sure if they still have it. I hope you find one!


----------



## ccbest

lufc_girl said:


> *eggpudding* thank you so much  it's the small size and I'm 167 cm



its yours mini? i wanna get one too  hows the price?


----------



## cotonblanc

brought out my military green/black pouch for coffee... givenchy pandora belongs to a friend... partial lizard lanvin bi-fold peeking from the far right...


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Lovely!


----------



## dreamlet

^^Gorgeous!


----------



## cotonblanc

thank you *shoelover *and *dreamlet*! happy holidays y'all.


----------



## sammix3

Beautiful!



cotonblanc said:


> brought out my military green/black pouch for coffee... givenchy pandora belongs to a friend... partial lizard lanvin bi-fold peeking from the far right...


----------



## jenayb

Jungle Mini


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Jungle Mini



Looking good! What a great neutral!


----------



## sammix3

You look fierce babe!



jenaywins said:


> Jungle Mini


----------



## kiwishopper

jenaywins said:


> Jungle Mini



I love this look you pulled together! So chic and sophisticated!!


----------



## Monsieur

Are there any threads/stickys that showcase men with their Celine luggage bags


----------



## cotonblanc

Monsieur said:


> Are there any threads/stickys that showcase men with their Celine luggage bags



hey, i just started one. been thinking about this for a while and hope more can contribute!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-for-the-boys-721391.html


----------



## namie

Khaki green - my favourite colour. May I know how much is it?


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Jungle Mini



you look great as always, J!!


----------



## Charmystique

citel said:


> I loveee the orange mini!
> 
> I need some input though. I have a celine in grey with orange piping and i recently stumbled upon a shoe with exactly those same colors from topshop. And normally i wouldnt buy it just because its kind of too bright of a shoe for me but since I had the bag, i'm considering it.
> Do you guys think it would be too matchy-matchy? too much? if i were to wear them both at the same time?



I'd say YES! Buy them. (: I think they would complement each other.


----------



## Charmystique

Me with my smooth black mini on the right!


----------



## HandbagAngel

jenaywins said:


> Jungle Mini


 
I adore the outfits and posting!  Everything is just P E R F E C T!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

ink-blot me and my luggage shoulder. :santawave: season's greetings y'all!​


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

cotonblanc said:


> ink-blot me and my luggage shoulder. :santawave: season's greetings y'all!​



Oooh love your look!


----------



## cotonblanc

Clutch pouch in army green / black with khaki luggage phantom (belongs to a friend). 

Can't stop myself from caressing the very thick luscious leather. Is this the newer leather? It's as heavy as a regular luggage mini with streaking grain on the front.


----------



## indi3r4

Charmystique said:


> Me with my smooth black mini on the right!





cotonblanc said:


> ink-blot me and my luggage shoulder. :santawave: season's greetings y'all!​



Fabulous!!


----------



## indi3r4

cotonblanc said:


> Clutch pouch in army green / black with khaki luggage phantom (belongs to a friend).
> 
> Can't stop myself from caressing the very thick luscious leather. Is this the newer leather? It's as heavy as a regular luggage mini with streaking grain on the front.



love the color of both! matching too..  i think the phantom always has that thick luscious leather.. i totally know how you feel, i can't stop touching it @ Barneys the other day either..


----------



## cotonblanc

indi3r4 said:


> love the color of both! matching too..  i think the phantom always has that thick luscious leather.. i totally know how you feel, i can't stop touching it @ Barneys the other day either..



thank you indi3r4 for the kind words.

yes, i'm terribly envious of the phantom. the khaki tone is more brownish than green as apparent when compared to my army green pouch! is this in stores already? she apparently bought it from hongkong for HKD20,000 and the next size up costs HKD30,000.

and everyone looks great here lately. bravo bravo! was just wondering if they would ever release the trio in 3 colours snapped on together... that'll be interesting with the army green/khaki/jungle.


----------



## zjajkj

cotonblanc said:


> Clutch pouch in army green / black with khaki luggage phantom (belongs to a friend).
> 
> Can't stop myself from caressing the very thick luscious leather. Is this the newer leather? It's as heavy as a regular luggage mini with streaking grain on the front.


 
nice~


----------



## zjajkj

cotonblanc said:


> ink-blot me and my luggage shoulder. :santawave: season's greetings y'all!​


 
you look good`


----------



## zjajkj

Charmystique said:


> Me with my smooth black mini on the right!


 
very nice~


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Jungle Mini


 
that is a very nice color~


----------



## zjajkj

cotonblanc said:


> brought out my military green/black pouch for coffee... givenchy pandora belongs to a friend... partial lizard lanvin bi-fold peeking from the far right...


 
nice~!


----------



## Nicholas84

my first ever post


----------



## mariaesp

How much is it Classic Box Bag and Luggage Bag?
thanks


----------



## sammix3

Nicholas84 said:


> my first ever post



Yay!! Love the Celine on you!


----------



## Charmystique

dinitegrity said:


> very nice~



Thanks love. (:


----------



## Jadpe

Nicholas84 said:


> my first ever post


Your luggage looks great on you!


----------



## JayStrut

Me & my new CELINE MINI Luggage Tote in action - I think we make a pretty good team, no?


















For more, check out *MY BLOG http://JAYSTRUT.COM & follow me on twitter  http://twitter.com/JayStrut*

xx


----------



## ilsecita

Love!!



jaystrut said:


> me & my new celine mini luggage tote in action - i think we make a pretty good team, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more, check out *my blog http://jaystrut.com & follow me on twitter  http://twitter.com/jaystrut*
> 
> xx


----------



## mypinksoles

my new phantom in praline, thanks for letting me share and happy new year!


----------



## gchandler5

mypinksoles said:


> my new phantom in praline, thanks for letting me share and happy new year!



gorgeous pics - happy new year!  i have wanted to see want praline looks like, but didn't know it had a teal-colored trim?  beautiful bag.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm off of work this week, so hopefully I'll have at least one nice sunny day where I can take a family photo of all my Celine bags.  The number of Celine's I own now outnumbers the number of Marc Jacobs bags I own, which is the first time that's ever happened (for years MJ has been my go-to designer!) I can't wait to share them all with you!


----------



## mypinksoles

gchandler5 said:
			
		

> gorgeous pics - happy new year!  i have wanted to see want praline looks like, but didn't know it had a teal-colored trim?  beautiful bag.



happy new year to you gchandler5! and btw the trim is brown, just looked teal in photo, sorry to confuse you


----------



## Julierose

Took out my mini luggage yesterday.........more photos on my blog xoxo


----------



## kiwishopper

You look gorgeous! That pink coat and the Celine are both TDF!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Julierose said:


> Took out my mini luggage yesterday.........more photos on my blog xoxo



Chic


----------



## Tinn3rz

mypinksoles said:
			
		

> my new phantom in praline, thanks for letting me share and happy new year!



LOVE this color! Looks almost vintage.


----------



## mypinksoles

Tinn3rz said:
			
		

> LOVE this color! Looks almost vintage.



Thanks Tinn3rz, I love this color too!


----------



## mypinksoles

Julierose said:
			
		

> Took out my mini luggage yesterday.........more photos on my blog xoxo



Nice pic Julierose! love this color combination, pink and black!


----------



## mypinksoles

JayStrut said:
			
		

> Me & my new CELINE MINI Luggage Tote in action - I think we make a pretty good team, no?
> 
> For more, check out MY BLOG http://JAYSTRUT.COM & follow me on twitter  http://twitter.com/JayStrut
> 
> xx



Really cool pics, jayStrut!


----------



## mypinksoles

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> ink-blot me and my luggage shoulder. :santawave: season's greetings y'all!



Cool pic cotonblanc! Very nice luggage shoulder!


----------



## cotonblanc

mypinksoles said:


> Cool pic cotonblanc! Very nice luggage shoulder!



thank you *mypinksoles*. brought out my stamped croc cabas today. damn, this bag is a stiffy!






mmm, i have a strange craving for a trio in a nice pop of colour. hah, what a feeling.


----------



## Jadpe

That cabas is really nice *cotonblanc!*


----------



## sammix3

Very nice!  What color trio are you thinking of getting?



cotonblanc said:


> thank you *mypinksoles*. brought out my stamped croc cabas today. damn, this bag is a stiffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm, i have a strange craving for a trio in a nice pop of colour. hah, what a feeling.


----------



## cotonblanc

sammix3 said:


> Very nice!  What color trio are you thinking of getting?



thank you *sammix3* and *Jadpe*! i don't know yet but i'm thinking if i should get the fluo colours? i wear pretty much neutrals every other day.

but knowing me, i'd probably shrivel up and just settle for terracotta or powder. and i should ask a girl friend of mine to loan me her trio for a few hours to see if i feel comfortable slinging it around everywhere i go.

all this talk is making me want it more.


----------



## fashiolista

absolutely love your celine tote combined with your bright pink jacket julierose!


----------



## sammix3

A bright one would be nice, and I can see why you would like terracotta or powder.  I think powder is such a pretty color(even though I haven't seen it IRL before).  Hmm, I wonder if there will be color transfers on light colors like powder?

I hope to get a trio this year...or maybe two? 



cotonblanc said:


> thank you *sammix3* and *Jadpe*! i don't know yet but i'm thinking if i should get the fluo colours? i wear pretty much neutrals every other day.
> 
> but knowing me, i'd probably shrivel up and just settle for terracotta or powder. and i should ask a girl friend of mine to loan me her trio for a few hours to see if i feel comfortable slinging it around everywhere i go.
> 
> all this talk is making me want it more.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Julierose said:


> Took out my mini luggage yesterday.........more photos on my blog xoxo


 
love the whole look! that coat is fab, i love the color.



cotonblanc said:


> thank you *mypinksoles*. brought out my stamped croc cabas today. damn, this bag is a stiffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm, i have a strange craving for a trio in a nice pop of colour. hah, what a feeling.


 
oohh i love this bag!!


----------



## JayStrut

ilsecita said:


> Love!!



Thank you! xo


----------



## Julierose

OH THANKS GUYS! I got that gorgeous pink coat for $100 bucks at Old Navy believe it or not!!


----------



## jenayb

Leopard Triptyque. Haven't seen anyone else with this one!


----------



## its so you

Jenay! Love it! Only you and Jessica Simpson carry this!


----------



## jenayb

its so you said:


> Jenay! Love it! Only you and Jessica Simpson carry this!


 
 No way.


----------



## mundodabolsa

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Triptyque. *Haven't seen anyone else with this one! *



why the sad face?  that would make me happy. 

it looks great!


----------



## jenayb

mundodabolsa said:


> why the sad face? that would make me happy.
> 
> it looks great!


 
 Thank you! Sad face because this is such an amazing bag IRL... I wish more of our Celine ladies could experience it's greatness!!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Triptyque. Haven't seen anyone else with this one!



love love love love love love love


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> love love love love love love love



:cry:

I really wish you could have snagged one from him. Like, I literally carried it and thought of you today!!!


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> :cry:
> 
> I really wish you could have snagged one from him. Like, I literally carried it and thought of you today!!!



Awhhh that's so sweet of you sweetie   I'm living vicariously through you until I find mine.


----------



## Julierose

jenaywins said:


> Jungle Mini


I love your whole look, and I love your boots! What kind are they??


----------



## jenayb

Julierose said:


> I love your whole look, and I love your boots! What kind are they??



Louboutin.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Me and my anthra mini on a trip to Cabelas with my husband, needed to dress the part!  (It's ok if you dont know what Cabelas is...http://www.cabelas.com/stores/store_info.jsp?pageName=009


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Me and my anthra mini on a trip to Cabelas with my husband, needed to dress the part!  (It's ok if you dont know what Cabelas is...http://www.cabelas.com/stores/store_info.jsp?pageName=009



Bahaha! I love cabelas!!! Adorable!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Bahaha! I love cabelas!!! Adorable!!!



Girl they had coyote lined coats...what more could you really ask for?????


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Girl they had coyote lined coats...what more could you really ask for?????


----------



## Tinn3rz

fandmcarebear said:


> Me and my anthra mini on a trip to Cabelas with my husband, needed to dress the part!  (It's ok if you dont know what Cabelas is...http://www.cabelas.com/stores/store_info.jsp?pageName=009



That Anthra mini looks great on you, *Care*! You definitely need to do more action pics.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Tinn3rz said:


> That Anthra mini looks great on you, *Care*! You definitely need to do more action pics.



You are so sweet Christine, thank you!  We had a fun day, me trying to support the "wild" side of DH....


----------



## CathyQ

Hdream said:


> View attachment 1538652
> 
> 
> My new fluo orange mini.


Hi Hdream,

Sorry to bother you, but would you please be able to confirm if your fluo orange has a leather tag in the inside pocket of the bag?
Thanks so much!


----------



## urasia

My new Smooth Black Mini, love it!


----------



## Hdream

CathyQ said:
			
		

> Hi Hdream,
> 
> Sorry to bother you, but would you please be able to confirm if your fluo orange has a leather tag in the inside pocket of the bag?
> Thanks so much!



Hi CathyQ yes it's have a tag. I should post some modeling photo too


----------



## clarity9

Loving the hibiscus clutch! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OrangeFizz

urasia said:


> My new Smooth Black Mini, love it!



You are gorgeous! The bag isn't bad either!


----------



## sammix3

Love it! You're so pretty !



urasia said:


> My new Smooth Black Mini, love it!


----------



## sammix3

The pink and orange combination just works so well together. Love!



clarity9 said:


> Loving the hibiscus clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## purse-nality

Luggage Envelope Tote & Audrey sunnies (large, in a smokey brown)....


----------



## Charmystique

urasia said:


> My new Smooth Black Mini, love it!



You're so pretty I can't get over it! Black mini looks great on you. (:


----------



## ccbest

My 1st lol


----------



## Bijouxlady

ccbest said:


> My 1st lol


Congrats! I have that bag and love it! Enjoy yours!!


----------



## Yanekie

My tri-color mini with work casual


----------



## ccbest

Bijouxlady said:
			
		

> Congrats! I have that bag and love it! Enjoy yours!!



This bag soft like butter l love it


----------



## jenayb

Yanekie said:


> My tri-color mini with work casual



Pretty! Love your necklace, too!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Yanekie said:


> My tri-color mini with work casual



Gorgeous!! And I love your necklace too!! 

EDIT: Just noticed jenay and I both commented on your necklace, ha! It's so pretty!


----------



## HandbagAngel

purse-nality said:


> Luggage Envelope Tote & Audrey sunnies (large, in a smokey brown)....


 
purse-nality, you are so pretty!  Is that HK?  Love and miss that city.  Hope to go back there very soon...


----------



## its so you

purse-nality said:


> Luggage Envelope Tote & Audrey sunnies (large, in a smokey brown)....


love your sunglasses!!


----------



## DivaC

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Luggage Envelope Tote & Audrey sunnies (large, in a smokey brown)....



Gorg! Love you sunnies


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purse-nality said:


> Luggage Envelope Tote & Audrey sunnies (large, in a smokey brown)....


 stunnning, i love your pictures


----------



## purse-nality

HandbagAngel said:


> purse-nality, you are so pretty!  Is that HK?  Love and miss that city.  Hope to go back there very soon...





its so you said:


> love your sunglasses!!





DivaC said:


> Gorg! Love you sunnies





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> stunnning, i love your pictures




THANK YOU!!!

HandbagAngel, this was at Singapore. Amazing little city/country. But in asia, nothing beats Hong Kong shopping!


----------



## kunmuay

mypinksoles said:


> my new phantom in praline, thanks for letting me share and happy new year!


 love da color :kiss:


----------



## Charmystique

I love how versatile my Black Mini is! 






p.s.: does anyone know how I can make my photos bigger? i usually upload my pics to photobucket and then use the insert image thing to post photos.


----------



## sammix3

Charmystique said:


> I love how versatile my Black Mini is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.: does anyone know how I can make my photos bigger? i usually upload my pics to photobucket and then use the insert image thing to post photos.



Cute!


----------



## Charmystique

sammix3 said:


> Cute!



Thanks babe.


----------



## indi3r4

urasia said:


> My new Smooth Black Mini, love it!


you're so pretty and that black mini looks great on you! 



clarity9 said:


> Loving the hibiscus clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



great pairing!! look absolutely fantastic. 



purse-nality said:


> Luggage Envelope Tote & Audrey sunnies (large, in a smokey brown)....


beautiful lady beautiful bag beautiful sunglasses  



ccbest said:


> My 1st lol


great 1st!



Yanekie said:


> My tri-color mini with work casual


you look great! 



Charmystique said:


> I love how versatile my Black Mini is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.: does anyone know how I can make my photos bigger? i usually upload my pics to photobucket and then use the insert image thing to post photos.


great versatile bag..


----------



## purse-nality

^ thanks indi!


----------



## mypinksoles

kunmuay said:


> love da color :kiss:



Thanks kunmuay! i love the colour too


----------



## urasia

Thanks for all the lovely compliments, I love this bag soooo much haha, I was inspired by how amazing you all look in this thread!


----------



## icecreamom

Yesterday's outfit


----------



## sammix3

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday's outfit



Very stylish!


----------



## icecreamom

sammix3 said:


> Very stylish!


 
Thanks hun!


----------



## materialgurl

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Triptyque. Haven't seen anyone else with this one!



love the whole outfit and bag!

I have to ask though, where is your bracelet from? It's gorgeous!


----------



## jenayb

materialgurl said:


> love the whole outfit and bag!
> 
> I have to ask though, where is your bracelet from? It's gorgeous!


 
Aw thank you! 

The watch is Hermes, and the bracelet is something I purchased from Gilt quite some time ago... I wear it like every day! I'm trying to remember the designer, though! They are quite well known for their pyramid bracelets...


----------



## Yanekie

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous!! And I love your necklace too!!
> 
> EDIT: Just noticed jenay and I both commented on your necklace, ha! It's so pretty!


 
QUOTE=

Thanks ladies. I actually scored that necklace at White House/Black Market a year ago. They sometimes have some nice costume pieces.


----------



## Yanekie

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday's outfit


 

Love the pop of color!!!


----------



## zjajkj

purse-nality said:


> Luggage Envelope Tote & Audrey sunnies (large, in a smokey brown)....


 
I love how you manage to capture SG view to such beauty~ Of course, you are the beautiful babe too


----------



## zjajkj

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Triptyque. Haven't seen anyone else with this one!


 
stylish~!!


----------



## janed0e

jenaywins said:


> Aw thank you!
> 
> The watch is Hermes, and the bracelet is something I purchased from Gilt quite some time ago... I wear it like every day! I'm trying to remember the designer, though! They are quite well known for their pyramid bracelets...



I know Eddie Borgo has pyramid bracelets too.. Love it!


----------



## purse-nality

icecreamom said:


> Yesterday's outfit



luv everything! gorgeous pop! 



dinitegrity said:


> I love how you manage to capture SG view to such beauty~ Of course, you are the beautiful babe too



.... save for the shopping part, i had a blast!


----------



## sytmel

It was taken by my boyfriend, sorry it is too small, will post a better size one later.lol


----------



## zjajkj

sytmel said:


> It was taken by my boyfriend, sorry it is too small, will post a better size one later.lol


 
you look great~!!


----------



## NYCavalier

picking up my pink nano


----------



## naling

That. Is. Freaking. Adorable!!!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

naling said:


> That. Is. Freaking. Adorable!!!!!



Thanks *T*!


----------



## sytmel

dinitegrity said:


> you look great~!!



Thank you~ so sweetof you~


----------



## minnie04

Omg NYC, it's so adorable . Make me want one too. 




NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano


----------



## NYCavalier

minnie04 said:


> Omg NYC, it's so adorable . Make me want one too.



Thanks *B*!!


----------



## toolbox

Congratulations! Such a sweet color !




NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano


----------



## toolbox

perfect match of your clutch & watch ! 



clarity9 said:


> Loving the hibiscus clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## purse-nality

NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano



so shocking purrrrrty!!! 

i think your pic may have just pushed me into getting a certain C. same level. brrrrright!


----------



## clarity9

NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano


 
The perfect pink accessory!
Love your jacket


----------



## icecreamom

NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano



Pretty!!!


----------



## jenayb

NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano



I hate you. 

I absolutely love that colour, and it's so cute and really POPS as a Nano!


----------



## Flip88

NYCavalier said:
			
		

> picking up my pink nano



Wow - such a vibrant color


----------



## agalarowicz

im in love with my first celine. so much that i snatched up the navy and will hopefully be getting that soon! sorry for the crap pic, i look as tired as i feel! this is the smooth camel


----------



## inesyi

The color is cute~~
In this photo, there are some other celine bags behind you on display~~may I know which store it is? Do they still have mini in fluo pink? 



NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano


----------



## its so you

inesyi said:


> The color is cute~~
> In this photo, there are some other celine bags behind you on display~~may I know which store it is? Do they still have mini in fluo pink?



She's at Kirna Zabete in NY... i think this is the same wall:


----------



## inesyi

Thanks for the information, seems tempting, would give it a visit, last time I did not see so many celines on display, but it was while ago.



its so you said:


> She's at Kirna Zabete in NY... i think this is the same wall:


----------



## calisnoopy

NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano


 
love this....soooo cute!!!  soooo cute!!!


----------



## jacqualyn2

jenaywins said:


> Leopard Triptyque. Haven't seen anyone else with this one!


 
loving ur look altogether!!! and ur bag is drooolworthy!!


----------



## icecreamom

agalarowicz said:


> im in love with my first celine. so much that i snatched up the navy and will hopefully be getting that soon! sorry for the crap pic, i look as tired as i feel! this is the smooth camel


 Love it!


----------



## mollypete

Looking at the KZ shot, it looks like the box comes in 3 sizes (I only knew about two).  Is that correct?  Thanks.


----------



## sammix3

agalarowicz said:


> im in love with my first celine. so much that i snatched up the navy and will hopefully be getting that soon! sorry for the crap pic, i look as tired as i feel! this is the smooth camel



Love it! Now I want a camel luggage too. Must be good!!


----------



## Yanekie

agalarowicz said:


> im in love with my first celine. so much that i snatched up the navy and will hopefully be getting that soon! sorry for the crap pic, i look as tired as i feel! this is the smooth camel


 
Lovely, Celine does make you addictive and before you know it. You have like bags in every style.


----------



## jenayb

jacqualyn2 said:


> loving ur look altogether!!! and ur bag is drooolworthy!!


----------



## its so you

Yanekie said:
			
		

> Lovely, Celine does make you addictive and before you know it. You have like bags in every style.



AND color.


----------



## dreamlet

its so you said:


> AND color.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## the_lvlady

NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Charmystique

​

With my gray+orange piping Phantom. And I'm so glad I figured out why my pictures were coming out so small. Now I can post big pictures too! :lolots:


----------



## kiwishopper

Oh my dear, you are tiny lol You look so cute and happy with your Vitamin water(?) and Celine!



Charmystique said:


> With my gray+orange piping Phantom. And I'm so glad I figured out why my pictures were coming out so small. Now I can post big pictures too! :lolots:


----------



## Charmystique

kiwishopper said:


> Oh my dear, you are tiny lol You look so cute and happy with your Vitamin water(?) and Celine!



Yes, I am. >< HAHA! Thanks. (: My sister and bf were making me "promote" Vitamin water. The silly things they always make me do.


----------



## the_lvlady

My Fluo Pink mini luggage 








And Citron nano


----------



## calisnoopy

Charmystique said:


> With my gray+orange piping Phantom. And I'm so glad I figured out why my pictures were coming out so small. Now I can post big pictures too! :lolots:


 
loves!!!  your bag is amazing, love the orange trim and you look super cute!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

the_lvlady said:


> My Fluo Pink mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citron nano


 
thanks for posting pics!!! i never get tired of looking at the pink!!


----------



## Charmystique

calisnoopy said:


> loves!!!  your bag is amazing, love the orange trim and you look super cute!!!



Thank you so much! I'm in love with the orange trim too, which is why I searched high and low before I finally managed to snag it off eBay!


----------



## fandmcarebear

the_lvlady said:


> My Fluo Pink mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citron nano





Great choices!  Please post your mini in the "pretty in pink" thread!  We have to gather those pretty pinks together!


----------



## sammix3

I'm so glad our TPFers can get their hands on the pink.


----------



## YingsFashion

Charmystique said:


> ​
> 
> With my gray+orange piping Phantom. And I'm so glad I figured out why my pictures were coming out so small. Now I can post big pictures too! :lolots:


you look so cute and your bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^That pink mini is TDF!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

LOVE LOVE your fluo pink mini!!! 



the_lvlady said:


> My Fluo Pink mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citron nano


----------



## Charmystique

YingsFashion said:


> you look so cute and your bag is so gorgeous!



HEHE. Thanks!


----------



## LucyBob

Both of them received this week!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Charmystique said:


> ​
> 
> With my gray+orange piping Phantom. And I'm so glad I figured out why my pictures were coming out so small. Now I can post big pictures too! :lolots:



Beautiful!! Love your bag


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

NYCavalier said:


> picking up my pink nano



Super cute!!!


----------



## Yanekie

the_lvlady said:


> My Fluo Pink mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citron nano


 
Very beautiful additions!!! the pink mini looks great on you!!!


----------



## Charmystique

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful!! Love your bag



Thanks so much sweetheart! (:


----------



## Tokyo

Black Micro shopper


----------



## its so you

my duney & me.


----------



## jenayb

^ You ladies look beautiful!


----------



## shpahlc

its so you said:


> my duney & me.



Love!! Such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Jaded81

Gorgeous! How close it is color to the camel do you know? 




its so you said:


> my duney & me.


----------



## Jaded81

The black shopper is a certified classic!! 




Tokyo said:


> Black Micro shopper


----------



## Jaded81

They are adorable! Thanks of sharing!



LucyBob said:


> Both of them received this week!!


----------



## Jaded81

They completely make your outfits!! 




the_lvlady said:


> My Fluo Pink mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Citron nano


----------



## Jaded81

Absolutely LOVE this bag!!! How tall are you btw? 



Charmystique said:


> ​
> 
> With my gray+orange piping Phantom. And I'm so glad I figured out why my pictures were coming out so small. Now I can post big pictures too! :lolots:


----------



## Jaded81

Charmymystique: is the bag heavy/lighter than a smooth mini, gets dirty easily?

Tia!!


----------



## Paoletta

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Charmystique

Jaded81 said:


> Absolutely LOVE this bag!!! How tall are you btw?



Thanks! I'm 5"3.


----------



## kiwishopper

Tokyo said:


> Black Micro shopper



Tokyo its nice to see you here 
Love that unique Shopper! I have not seen many of those floating around! I'm guessing it's smaller than the mini? You look casual chic as always! Love to see your photos with your oldie Bals and now Celine!


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> my duney & me.


 

Love it!! I think dune is looking even better than the camel!!! Great color on you too!!!


----------



## bag'hem all

I love the size of the Micro on you dear. Digging your whole outfit as well. Love the subdued colors. Great style as always dear! 





Tokyo said:


> Black Micro shopper


----------



## kiwishopper

Me and my very first Celine! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## ilsecita

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my very first Celine! More pictures are on my blog



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## dreamlet

its so you said:


> my duney & me.




Soo pretty!!


----------



## dreamlet

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my very first Celine! More pictures are on my blog




Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## butterfly_baby

ccbest said:


> My 1st lol


 
is that the smooth leather one?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my very first Celine! More pictures are on my blog


Congrats!!! So jealous , love the color!!


----------



## kiwishopper

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Congrats!!! So jealous , love the color!!



Hehe Coutney thanks!! Don't you have one too? (red in your profile picture lol) I remember seeing your pictures!


----------



## littlerock

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my very first Celine! More pictures are on my blog




This is "lipstick"? I know photos can tweak color sometimes but this seems way too orange for the lipstick that I know of. Are there two lipsticks? The lipstick color I am familiar with was more of a blue red. I love the color ,btw. I thought it was orange and I am dying for an orange Celine.

You look great with the bag!


----------



## kiwishopper

littlerock said:


> This is "lipstick"? I know photos can tweak color sometimes but this seems way too orange for the lipstick that I know of. Are there two lipsticks? The lipstick color I am familiar with was more of a blue red. I love the color ,btw. I thought it was orange and I am dying for an orange Celine.
> 
> You look great with the bag!



Hi LR i know what you mean. This is not a deep red colour, its more like red with orange undertone. I thought its gonna be red red too but bc the lighting it brings out all the orange in it lol I like it though. The seller told me its lipstick from 2011 so I assume it is?


----------



## littlerock

^ It's beautiful, regardless. I actually like it because if it's orange hue but perhaps it is not like that IRL? It's stunning!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kiwishopper said:


> Hehe Coutney thanks!! Don't you have one too? (red in your profile picture lol) I remember seeing your pictures!


Yes, but I want MORE!!


----------



## jenayb

littlerock said:


> ^ It's beautiful, regardless. I actually like it because if it's orange hue but perhaps it is not like that IRL? It's stunning!


 
Lipstick is definitely not that colour IRL... It's more red. This is pretty accurate:


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Lipstick is definitely not that colour IRL... It's more red. This is pretty accurate:



 red, eh???


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> red, eh???


----------



## squsihy

me and my first céline!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

jenaywins said:


>



That's the colour the seller listed, so....
I am asking her if this is rally lipstick lol regardless it's very pretty and I love it


----------



## its so you

squsihy said:


> me and my first céline!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1578814



congrats girl! enjoy your mini!!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:


> Lipstick is definitely not that colour IRL... It's more red. This is pretty accurate:



Hmm, I don't recall seeing that in the family pics!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Hmm, I don't recall seeing that in the family pics!



 One of my casualties.........


----------



## kiwishopper

So some of you were asking wheather this is a red Celine lol Well, I took her out today in natural daylight and she looked pretty red to me! lol I am wearing Balenciaga moto jacket btw. More pictures can are on my blog


----------



## HandbagAngel

^^  Yes, this is Lipstick Red!  What a stunning Mini.  Congratulation!


----------



## dalgyal

My tri-color royal blue trapeze the moment I bought it at the new Celine boutique in NY!! The sticker is still on the clasp


----------



## ilsecita

dalgyal said:


> My tri-color royal blue trapeze the moment I bought it at the new Celine boutique in NY!! The sticker is still on the clasp



OMG its GORGEOUS! I've never paid attention to trapeze bags until now! What size is it? And if u don't kind me asking, how much was it?

Ps love ur shoes!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kiwishopper said:


> So some of you were asking wheather this is a red Celine lol Well, I took her out today in natural daylight and she looked pretty red to me! lol I am wearing Balenciaga moto jacket btw. More pictures can are on my blog



It's really stunning, congrats again!!


----------



## dalgyal

ilsecita said:


> OMG its GORGEOUS! I've never paid attention to trapeze bags until now! What size is it? And if u don't kind me asking, how much was it?
> 
> Ps love ur shoes!!!



Thank you!! But it's the smaller size...it comes with a strap while the larger size does not. It was $1950! They had the same color in the larger size and I believe that is $2300?


----------



## Dixie79

Testing Celine in the store... And she went home whit me... My first, I'v been cheeating on LV...


----------



## sammix3

Dixie79 said:


> Testing Celine in the store... And she went home whit me... My first, I'v been cheeating on LV...



Love it!


----------



## ilsecita

dalgyal said:


> Thank you!! But it's the smaller size...it comes with a strap while the larger size does not. It was $1950! They had the same color in the larger size and I believe that is $2300?



She looks gorgeous in you! I think the small size would be good for me too, and the strap is a nice added bonus... I may need to copy u... Lol


----------



## NYCavalier

Dixie79 said:


> Testing Celine in the store... And she went home whit me... My first, I'v been cheeating on LV...



Congrats!!!!! Souris is SOO gorgeous!!!! Love your sweatshirt/top also!


----------



## NYCavalier

kiwishopper said:


> So some of you were asking wheather this is a red Celine lol Well, I took her out today in natural daylight and she looked pretty red to me! lol I am wearing Balenciaga moto jacket btw. More pictures can are on my blog



Ohh! Lipstick is sooo gorgeous and looks amazing on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## NYCavalier

My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!


----------



## dreamlet

dalgyal said:


> My tri-color royal blue trapeze the moment I bought it at the new Celine boutique in NY!! The sticker is still on the clasp



Beautiful! I love this color. Congrats!


----------



## dreamlet

Dixie79 said:


> Testing Celine in the store... And she went home whit me... My first, I'v been cheeating on LV...



Love! So jealous of everyone in NYC who can stop by the new store!


----------



## Dixie79

NYCavalier said:


> Congrats!!!!! Souris is SOO gorgeous!!!! Love your sweatshirt/top also!


 
Thank you!!

It was a impulse buy, I'v not been in to Celinè at all... Was in the store to look for a dress but this just screamed at me.... Din't know the name of the style, color ore anything.. Normally I plan my purshases in bags, but... Now I want more...

And it cost 2000 NOK (norwegian krowns) less than my Monogram Lockit, whi is a canavas bag. Feels like such a bargain....


----------



## Dixie79

dreamlet said:


> Love! So jealous of everyone in NYC who can stop by the new store!


 
I live in Oslo, Norway....

But whis I lived in NYC....


----------



## dreamlet

Dixie79 said:


> I live in Oslo, Norway....
> 
> But whis I lived in NYC....




Ahh...Good timing for your trip then! I used to live there. It might be time to go back and visit


----------



## Dixie79

dreamlet said:


> Ahh...Good timing for your trip then! I used to live there. It might be time to go back and visit


 
I got it in Oslo....


----------



## Dixie79

NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!


 
Congrats... But what's in that black paper bag...


----------



## iluvmybags

Carried my Anthracite Envelope to work today!
My cubical smells like a leather shop!!  
(I LOVE this bag so much!!)


----------



## dreamlet

Dixie79 said:
			
		

> I got it in Oslo....



Lol, with all the talk of the NY store I just assumed!


----------



## mollypete

Dixie, your JRT photo is wonderful!  I have two (brother and sister, hence my posting name).  Yours looks like their predecessor, Lucy.  

Oh, and your new bag is gorgeous, too!  Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## jenayb

NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!



Get. Out.


----------



## Tokyo

My new addition (addiction Medium Classic Box!


----------



## iluvmybags

Tokyo said:


> My new addition (addiction Medium Classic Box!




that blue is amazing!!  
have you done a reveal thread?  I'd love to see more pics of that!


----------



## Tokyo

jenaywins said:


> ^ You ladies look beautiful!


 
Thank you!



Jaded81 said:


> The black shopper is a certified classic!!


 
Agree!!!



kiwishopper said:


> Tokyo its nice to see you here
> Love that unique Shopper! I have not seen many of those floating around! I'm guessing it's smaller than the mini? You look casual chic as always! Love to see your photos with your oldie Bals and now Celine!


 
Hi, Kiwi!!! Thank you for your lovely words! Its a Micro shopper, I was initially looking for a Black Mini but had a chance to get this bag insted This Micro has been a year old now and really a work horse for a while!  I just saw your Red Mini!!! Its bsolutely Gorgy Mini and really beautiful on you! I am also happy to see you on Bal and Celine!!! 



bag'hem all said:


> I love the size of the Micro on you dear. Digging your whole outfit as well. Love the subdued colors. Great style as always dear!


Thank you BHA!!! Yes, As I am a small person, this size fits me better than Mini but I still love my Mini too I hope the Mini will arrive to your door soon!!! And I just added the pics with my new addition Classic box!


----------



## Tokyo

iluvmybags said:


> that blue is amazing!!
> have you done a reveal thread? I'd love to see more pics of that!


 
Thank you! I ve not done a show and tell yet ,being lazy I will take more pics of this bag soon!

BTW your Anthra Env is amazing! so stylish,great pics!!!


----------



## cloudzz

Just thought I'd post them here as well~ Trying out my new camel mini and bi-color cabs. Love both!


----------



## iluvmybags

Heading home with my luggage on my arm and cabas in my hand!


----------



## the_lvlady

I. DIE. 



NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

iluvmybags said:


> Heading home with my luggage on my arm and cabas in my hand!


 they are both stunning on you!! 
)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

cloudzz said:


> Just thought I'd post them here as well~ Trying out my new camel mini and bi-color cabs. Love both!


ohhh your camel !!! so pretty!!!  you carry it so well , love your cabas too ....to be honest the bag in your avatar is my favourite !!LOL


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Tokyo said:


> My new addition (addiction Medium Classic Box!


 love it on you tokyo !!it is perfect with this outfit


----------



## loves

Dixie79 said:


> Testing Celine in the store... And she went home whit me... My first, I'v been cheeating on LV...



this is gorgeous on you, no wonder you cheated


----------



## loves

NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!



stunning


----------



## cloudzz

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ohhh your camel !!! so pretty!!!  you carry it so well , love your cabas too ....to be honest the bag in your avatar is my favourite !!LOL



Unfortunately I sold my nude phantom already because it's so easily scratched... I'm regretting this decision though because of the recent price increase and mostly because this color is sooo pretty and extremely hard to find now.


----------



## kiwishopper

iluvmybags said:


> Heading home with my luggage on my arm and cabas in my hand!



Haha looks like you have both hands full! May I help you with one of those beauties?!


----------



## kiwishopper

NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!



NYC: looking stunning with the new Celine beauty!! What did you get in your other bag? lol


----------



## iluvmybags

kiwishopper said:


> Haha looks like you have both hands full! May I help you with one of those beauties?!



 Sure you can! (if you chose the Cabas you'd find ANOTHER Celine inside!  Whenever I carry my Luggage, I usually toss my Trio into my tote bag so if I decide to run out on my break, I've got something small and light to carry rather than my large Luggage bag!)


----------



## fandmcarebear

My babies and my Celine.....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Aww


----------



## sammix3

fandmcarebear said:


> View attachment 1582035
> 
> 
> My babies and my Celine.....



So cute


----------



## clarity9

fandmcarebear said:


> View attachment 1582035
> 
> 
> My babies and my Celine.....


 
Sweet pair of babies. I don't let my dog near my stuff coz she sheds too much.


----------



## imlvholic

iluvmybags said:


> Sure you can! (if you chose the Cabas you'd find ANOTHER Celine inside!  Whenever I carry my Luggage, I usually toss my Trio into my tote bag so if I decide to run out on my break, I've got something small and light to carry rather than my large Luggage bag!)


 You're funny, w/ all these Celine bags you're carrying around alone is worth $$$$$, maybe enough to kidnap you.


----------



## its so you

cloudzz said:


> Unfortunately I sold my nude phantom already because it's so easily scratched... I'm regretting this decision though because of the recent price increase and mostly because this color is sooo pretty and extremely hard to find now.


dude, i've been debating to sell my taupe phantom!! but with the insane increase, i'm going to keep it.


----------



## clarity9

My hibiscus pair


----------



## BagCandy

clarity9 said:


> My hibiscus pair
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/cclutch.jpg/


  Amazing pieces, congrats! Love the matching shoe laces


----------



## Yanekie

dalgyal said:


> My tri-color royal blue trapeze the moment I bought it at the new Celine boutique in NY!! The sticker is still on the clasp


 
Love it!! I got the exact same one as well!!!


----------



## Yanekie

NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!


 
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Yanekie

cloudzz said:


> Just thought I'd post them here as well~ Trying out my new camel mini and bi-color cabs. Love both!


 

Lovely!!! Don't you just love that bi-color cabas!!!


----------



## Yanekie

fandmcarebear said:


> View attachment 1582035
> 
> 
> My babies and my Celine.....


 

so cute!!!


----------



## LucyBob

clarity9 said:


> My hibiscus pair



Love your bags, love your outfits.


----------



## kiwishopper

I love both of your Celine pieces!! Love the pink outfit! 


clarity9 said:


> My hibiscus pair


----------



## fettfleck

Today first day out for my new Luggage Mini in grainy camel:


----------



## ilsecita

fettfleck said:


> Today first day out for my new Luggage Mini in grainy camel:



Nice outfit! Your camel mini is the perfect accessory for it!  Do you know how old your mini is? I want to know when they get slouchy like yours


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you ilsecita! My Mini is from Summer 2011. However it is like new. I got it from a friend who had only used her 2-3 times and I only used her today for the first time. The leather in this model is just sooo soft.


----------



## jydeals1

clarity9 said:


> My hibiscus pair




I love your outfits with this bag !


----------



## ilsecita

fettfleck said:


> Thank you ilsecita! My Mini is from Summer 2011. However it is like new. I got it from a friend who had only used her 2-3 times and I only used her today for the first time. The leather in this model is just sooo soft.



Thank u so much for your reply! I am very curious bc I usually go for smooth leather but just got my first drummed leather and wanted to know when she'll get super soft hehe.

Lovely bag to add to your collection! The color will match everything!


----------



## Tokyo

Mini Shopper in Cobalt


----------



## clarity9

BagCandy said:


> Amazing pieces, congrats! Love the matching shoe laces


 


LucyBob said:


> Love your bags, love your outfits.


 


kiwishopper said:


> I love both of your Celine pieces!! Love the pink outfit!


 


jydeals1 said:


> I love your outfits with this bag !


 

Thanks!


----------



## butterfly_baby

i finally got mine today YAAAY

just a black mini luggage, here are 2 pics


----------



## butterfly_baby

eheeem....excuse the mess :shame:


----------



## kat99

butterfly_baby said:


> i finally got mine today YAAAY
> 
> just a black mini luggage, here are 2 pics



So pretty! 



Tokyo said:


> Mini Shopper in Cobalt



I love, love that color


----------



## kat99

wearing Nano from my blog today -


----------



## butterfly_baby

kat99 said:


> wearing Nano from my blog today -



aww how cute!!!


----------



## saira1214

kat99 said:


> wearing Nano from my blog today -


 
Off topic, but do you happen to know the style name of your vest? I want my SA to look for it for me. I think it is sold out on the website and no longer there. TIA!


----------



## kat99

saira1214 said:


> Off topic, but do you happen to know the style name of your vest? I want my SA to look for it for me. I think it is sold out on the website and no longer there. TIA!



It's called the Excursion vest...here is the link  on sale! http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/puffer/PRDOVR~49194/49194.jsp


----------



## saira1214

kat99 said:


> It's called the Excursion vest...here is the link  on sale! http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/outerwear/puffer/PRDOVR~49194/49194.jsp


 Thanks!


----------



## StarbagsLover

jydeals1 said:


> I love your outfits with this bag !





NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!



This is really GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Tokyo said:


> Mini Shopper in Cobalt


 wonderful colour!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

i couldn't resist  and took pictures of my dune mini + audrey large!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

kat99 said:


> wearing Nano from my blog today -


 it looks stunning on you


----------



## cotonblanc

Stamped croc cabas and bi-cabas sling had dinner together this evening.


----------



## fandmcarebear

cotonblanc said:


> Stamped croc cabas and bi-cabas sling had dinner together this evening.



In LOVE with the sling!  What season is that from???? Just lovely....


----------



## naling

^^Me, too! Love that sling!


----------



## aperiox

Question for you all - can you wear the mini luggage comfortably on your shoulders? I really prefer a bag that I can carry on my shoulders, but the shoulder shopper size just seems way too big!


----------



## fandmcarebear

aperiox said:


> Question for you all - can you wear the mini luggage comfortably on your shoulders? I really prefer a bag that I can carry on my shoulders, but the shoulder shopper size just seems way too big!



Depends on your size.... I am 5ft 110lbs and can fit it over my shoulder, but I know not everyone can.


----------



## littlerock

butterfly_baby said:


> i finally got mine today YAAAY
> 
> just a black mini luggage, here are 2 pics










Looks great! Was wondering if this was the Micro instead of the mini? It looks small compared to mine. Just curious. Beautiful!


----------



## Tokyo

kat99 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> I love, love that color


 
 Thank you! And you and Nano is so stylish!!! 



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> wonderful colour!!!


 
Thank you!!!



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> i couldn't resist and took pictures of my dune mini + audrey large!!


 
Beautiful!!!  Dune is going to be the one of the sought after Celine bag for sure! 
And I adore your sunnies!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

After figuring out the camera colour correction setting, I can once show you this Lipstick Mini luggage lol Pairing with my Balenciaga moto jacket today! More pictures are on my blog


----------



## pullmyhairchuck

naling said:


> ^^Me, too! Love that sling!





fandmcarebear said:


> In LOVE with the sling!  What season is that from???? Just lovely....




hi hi, thanks! i think its fall 2010?


----------



## its so you

cotonblanc said:


> Stamped croc cabas and bi-cabas sling had dinner together this evening.


i love your cabas and sling!


----------



## cotonblanc

its so you said:


> i love your cabas and sling!



thanks but the sling belongs to *pullmyhairchuck*! it's really lovely in person! it's almost half the height of the NS cabas. why did they discontinue this?


----------



## butterfly_baby

littlerock said:


> Looks great! Was wondering if this was the Micro instead of the mini? It looks small compared to mine. Just curious. Beautiful!



hey! nope, it's def. the mini. I just looked on the tag 
maybe it looks smaller because i am 1,75m? dont know, hehe. it fits my 13" laptop and all...


----------



## butterfly_baby

aperiox said:


> Question for you all - can you wear the mini luggage comfortably on your shoulders? I really prefer a bag that I can carry on my shoulders, but the shoulder shopper size just seems way too big!



i posted a pic of the mini on my shoulder on the previous page. i am guessing once the leather gives in a little bit, the straps will get a little longer, than i would call it "wearing comfortably"


----------



## Tokyo

cotonblanc said:


> Stamped croc cabas and bi-cabas sling had dinner together this evening.


 
So gorgeous!!!!!!! Croc cabas is TDF!


----------



## Tokyo

kiwishopper said:


> After figuring out the camera colour correction setting, I can once show you this Lipstick Mini luggage lol Pairing with my Balenciaga moto jacket today! More pictures are on my blog


 
kiwi,Beautiful pic!!! Your mini looks like slightly broken in already...which I adore more and I like how you put everything together,,the knit and Oh yes, the moto jacket!!!!!


----------



## Dixie79

mollypete said:


> Dixie, your JRT photo is wonderful! I have two (brother and sister, hence my posting name). Yours looks like their predecessor, Lucy.
> 
> Oh, and your new bag is gorgeous, too! Enjoy her in good health.


 

Thanks!! JRT is the best! I love Stuart, but he has become a stubborn old man, LOL.


----------



## Dixie79

NYCavalier said:


> Congrats!!!!! Souris is SOO gorgeous!!!! Love your sweatshirt/top also!


 
Thank you!! And thanks for learnig me the name of the colour... LOL

And thanks for the comment on my sweater, loves it and need it now in Norway, it's minus 20 celsius outside...


----------



## NYCavalier

Wearing Chanel blazer and necklace and my Black Drummed Mini!


----------



## anonymous

NYCavalier said:


> Wearing Chanel blazer and necklace and my Black Drummed Mini!


  WOW!  Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Tokyo

I got this one last year but have not posted here! 
I love the super light weight of this bag and as a Balenciaga lover, this leather is as TDF as my Balenciaga bags!

 Green Cabas


----------



## dreamlet

Tokyo said:


> I got this one last year but have not posted here!
> I love the super light weight of this bag and as a Balenciaga lover, this leather is as TDF as my Balenciaga bags!
> 
> Green Cabas




Love this! I have been looking for a Cabas that I can fit over my shoulder.


----------



## dreamlet

NYCavalier said:


> Wearing Chanel blazer and necklace and my Black Drummed Mini!



Looking good!


----------



## LucyBob

NYCavalier said:


> Wearing Chanel blazer and necklace and my Black Drummed Mini!



the blazer, the necklace and the mini...all are so yum!!


----------



## jenayb

Fluo Pink Mini


----------



## naling

^^jenay, the fluo pink looks SO GOOD ON YOU!!!!!!!! (x100 more exclamation marks!) 

I know everyone's posted that it's so much brighter than in pictures, but I just couldn't really imagine it on a person in real life (other than the shot of NYCavalier's nano in this thread, which is also amazing). Thanks for posting, because this makes me like it that much more!


----------



## ilsecita

jenaywins said:


> Fluo Pink Mini



So jelly!


----------



## imlvholic

jenaywins said:


> Fluo Pink Mini



Jenay, your Flou Pink Mini looks so stunning on you. You rock it like no other, i'm not too brave to venture into neon colors just yet but i really love it on you. 

I guess i'm still on the boring side.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Fluo Pink Mini



Do you ALWAYS have to look so fabulous???  Gees woman I am so jealous!


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> Fluo Pink Mini



You really look fantastic girlfriend! 

Mini looks great, really does....how many stares did you get??????


----------



## Tokyo

dreamlet said:


> Love this! I have been looking for a Cabas that I can fit over my shoulder.


 
This  is  a pre-own bag and the handles are stretched already and very practical!


----------



## Tokyo

Jenay, The pink Mini is superb! Great pic!!!


----------



## Tokyo

Classic Box


----------



## Odalysb2006

NYC - Love it. . . 
Jenay - It looks great on you!
Tokyo - You are making me want a Cabas! 

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Tokyo - the box looks great too!


----------



## French75

Gorgeous my dear !! You look so chic as always !!
I love the box, I keep starring at them here in Paris each time I go to the Printemps department store  I know I will buy one someday, but I have to find out which color will be the perfect one 


Tokyo said:


> Classic Box


----------



## French75

A picture with my beloved bi-cabas blush in Soho-NYC


----------



## kiwishopper

Looking so chic! *Tokyo* you always have an effortless yet chic style! The Box looks perfect onyou. I really like the colour!! 



Tokyo said:


> Classic Box


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> You really look fantastic girlfriend!
> 
> Mini looks great, really does....how many stares did you get??????





Lots of stares... Lots of dirty looks. It's amazing how catty girls are.


----------



## imlvholic

NYCavalier said:


> Wearing Chanel blazer and necklace and my Black Drummed Mini!



NYC, I've been sraring at your Classic Black Mini, looks sooo Classy. It's been 1 of the must have for me, a black Celine luggage & finally just found 1 in Micro. Yeah! I love it!


----------



## imlvholic

Tokyo said:


> Classic Box



Tokyo, your box looks so elegant!


----------



## imlvholic

French75 said:


> A picture with my beloved bi-cabas blush in Soho-NYC



Oh French, your bi-color Cabas is making miss my hor cabas that is exactly the same color combo that i sold. I love it on you, but somehow they don't work for me.


----------



## calisnoopy

jenaywins said:


> Fluo Pink Mini


 
^^gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tokyo

French75 said:


> A picture with my beloved bi-cabas blush in Soho-NYC


 
French, Brilliant photo!  Your whole winter outfit beautifully goes with the bi-cabas!


----------



## Tokyo

Odalysb2006 said:


> NYC - Love it. . .
> Jenay - It looks great on you!
> Tokyo - You are making me want a Cabas!
> 
> Everyone looks great!


 
Thank you!!!



Odalysb2006 said:


> Tokyo - the box looks great too!


 
Thank you again



French75 said:


> Gorgeous my dear !! You look so chic as always !!
> I love the box, I keep starring at them here in Paris each time I go to the Printemps department store  I know I will buy one someday, but I have to find out which color will be the perfect one


 
Thank you French!  I just know when you get the box, you will score a beautiful one!  I am so envious that you are being paris and right near the Printemps so I guess  you have all those choices and also you can see alot of them IRL too! I personally prefer the ones without the black sealant  but I saw somewhere on tpf there will be a Grey box by 2012 AW collection and it looks beautiful with the sealant!   



kiwishopper said:


> Looking so chic! *Tokyo* you always have an effortless yet chic style! The Box looks perfect onyou. I really like the colour!!


 
Thank you Kiwi!!! The colour is called Electric Blue but IRL, this colour is not really EB as you can see on the pic and I really love this colour too 



imlvholic said:


> Tokyo, your box looks so elegant!


 
Thank you imlvholic! Yes, this bag is so elegant and very different from my Bal collection!


----------



## Yanekie

[bJenay[/b], love the pink on you!!!  Gorgeous

[bTokyo[/b], lovely box. The blue pops yet understated

[bKiwi[/b], love the lipstick

*NYC*,you have great style. Love it. Have you taken the orange mini out yet?


----------



## moshi_moshi

just wanted to post my fluo pink mini!  i took her out of the box friday night, went out and carried her all weekend, you have no idea how many people went gaga over this bag, women AND men, even DBF loves it and he doesn't usually comment.

sorry i don't have any modeling shots but i was honestly just too busy using the bag i never even got a shot of myself with it, LOL


----------



## cpdoll

dalgyal said:


> My tri-color royal blue trapeze the moment I bought it at the new Celine boutique in NY!! The sticker is still on the clasp




Is maintaing the blue suede hard on the trapeze? I fell in love with it but it seems like such a high maintaince bag


----------



## loves

moshi_moshi said:


> just wanted to post my fluo pink mini!  i took her out of the box friday night, went out and carried her all weekend, you have no idea how many people went gaga over this bag, women AND men, even DBF loves it and he doesn't usually comment.
> 
> sorry i don't have any modeling shots but i was honestly just too busy using the bag i never even got a shot of myself with it, LOL



this is gorgeous


----------



## dreamlet

moshi_moshi said:


> just wanted to post my fluo pink mini!  i took her out of the box friday night, went out and carried her all weekend, you have no idea how many people went gaga over this bag, women AND men, even DBF loves it and he doesn't usually comment.
> 
> sorry i don't have any modeling shots but i was honestly just too busy using the bag i never even got a shot of myself with it, LOL




What a beauty!


----------



## moshi_moshi

loves said:


> this is gorgeous


 


dreamlet said:


> What a beauty!


 
thank you 

it's my first celine and i LOVE it!!  i know that people have been a little down on the new leathers and linings, but i don't have an older season bag to compare it to so i don't have any complaints.  i love the textured leather and honestly the lining doesn't bother me (i don't know what it was before).


----------



## Jadpe

Not MY Celine trio, but I was surprised how good this bag looks on!


----------



## CathyQ

Jadpe said:
			
		

> Not MY Celine trio, but I was surprised how good this bag looks on!



Oh! What a great pop of colour! Matches your top so well too!


----------



## sammix3

moshi_moshi said:


> just wanted to post my fluo pink mini!  i took her out of the box friday night, went out and carried her all weekend, you have no idea how many people went gaga over this bag, women AND men, even DBF loves it and he doesn't usually comment.
> 
> sorry i don't have any modeling shots but i was honestly just too busy using the bag i never even got a shot of myself with it, LOL



Congrats!!



Jadpe said:


> Not MY Celine trio, but I was surprised how good this bag looks on!



It looks great on you!


----------



## calisnoopy

moshi_moshi said:


> just wanted to post my fluo pink mini! i took her out of the box friday night, went out and carried her all weekend, you have no idea how many people went gaga over this bag, women AND men, even DBF loves it and he doesn't usually comment.
> 
> sorry i don't have any modeling shots but i was honestly just too busy using the bag i never even got a shot of myself with it, LOL


 
soooooo pretty of a color!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Celine Fluo Pink Cruise 2012 Nano in Drummed Leather ...soooo happy to finally have this lil' one with me!!!*














*Celine Vertical Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus Pink/Orange*











*Celine Trio in Hibiscus Pink*


----------



## Tokyo

calisnoopy, wow, gorgeous and so pretty pinks!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## dalgyal

cpdoll said:


> Is maintaing the blue suede hard on the trapeze? I fell in love with it but it seems like such a high maintaince bag



I haven't sprayed anything on it and have been carrying it around everyday.. it's been good so far! I'm sure it will age like all suede does, but I think it will still be beautiful. I tend to baby my bags though so I think that helps


----------



## jenayb

calisnoopy said:


> *Celine Fluo Pink Cruise 2012 Nano in Drummed Leather ...soooo happy to finally have this lil' one with me!!!*
> 
> View attachment 1592398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592399
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592400
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592401
> 
> 
> 
> *Celine Vertical Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus Pink/Orange*
> 
> View attachment 1592402
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592403
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592404
> 
> 
> 
> *Celine Trio in Hibiscus Pink*
> 
> View attachment 1592405
> 
> 
> View attachment 1592406


 
Ha! How cute with the Paul Frank shorts!!


----------



## calisnoopy

jenaywins said:


> Ha! How cute with the Paul Frank shorts!!


 
hahaha thanks...im famous for my PJ modeling shots lol


----------



## calisnoopy

Tokyo said:


> calisnoopy, wow, gorgeous and so pretty pinks!!! Congrats!!!


 
thankssss


----------



## fettfleck

calisnoopy said:


> *Celine Trio in Hibiscus Pink*
> 
> View attachment 1592406



Pink madness! Love all those new bags on you, especially the Trio! Simply cute!


----------



## Cari284

I just have to pop in and say that I'm loving all the colour here lately (I'm literally stalking this thread). It looks gooorgeous


----------



## ilsecita

With my mini drummed leather in dune... Excuse my hair lol


----------



## jenayb

ilsecita said:


> With my mini drummed leather in dune... Excuse my hair lol


 
What's wrong with your hair?

Lol! No just kidding.  

The bag is fabulous, and your hair looks good!!!


----------



## ilsecita

jenaywins said:


> What's wrong with your hair?
> 
> Lol! No just kidding.
> 
> The bag is fabulous, and your hair looks good!!!



LOL! 

Thanks darling!


----------



## fandmcarebear

ilsecita said:


> With my mini drummed leather in dune... Excuse my hair lol


 

Ahhhh dune!!!!  Bag twins!!!!  

The most perfect neutral (I have yet to carry...planning this as my spring/summer mini, as I currently run around with my anthra)   just TDF!


----------



## ilsecita

fandmcarebear said:


> Ahhhh dune!!!!  Bag twins!!!!
> 
> The most perfect neutral (I have yet to carry...planning this as my spring/summer mini, as I currently run around with my anthra)   just TDF!



Yayyy! TWINS 

Haha I know what you mean. Ive had her for over a month now but finally used it for the first time yesterday. I was trying to use my darker celines right now (Seattle weather is so gloomy). I couldn't resist any longer! Lol


----------



## fandmcarebear

ilsecita said:


> Yayyy! TWINS
> 
> Haha I know what you mean. Ive had her for over a month now but finally used it for the first time yesterday. I was trying to use my darker celines right now (Seattle weather is so gloomy). I couldn't resist any longer! Lol



Haha I totally get it!  Im just trying to share my bag love as much as I can, and my tricolor burgundy, gray, and ivory is coming out this weekend for the remainder of the winter. Until its time for spring summer!  Then oh boy, so many bags so little time!


----------



## ilsecita

fandmcarebear said:


> Haha I totally get it!  Im just trying to share my bag love as much as I can, and my tricolor burgundy, gray, and ivory is coming out this weekend for the remainder of the winter. Until its time for spring summer!  Then oh boy, so many bags so little time!



Haha! "trying to share the bag love" is exactly how I feel! Ps I'm still sooo jealous of your burgundy, gray, ivory tricolor!


----------



## fandmcarebear

ilsecita said:


> Haha! "trying to share the bag love" is exactly how I feel! Ps I'm still sooo jealous of your burgundy, gray, ivory tricolor!



Don't fret!  It seems a similar colorway is coming out for fall 2012!


----------



## Yanekie

I took my lune drummed mini out this past Sunday since it was so unusally warm. After having mixed feelings and nearly putting her on the return truck, I am in love. I think it's the perfect alternative black bag. The black piping makes it perfect for black clothes and divine for black and white (my favorite combo lately). Received many of compliments. 

Sorry for the massive photo.


----------



## Tokyo

Yanekie said:


> I took my lune drummed mini out this past Sunday since it was so unusally warm. After having mixed feelings and nearly putting her on the return truck, I am in love. I think it's the perfect alternative black bag. The black piping makes it perfect for black clothes and divine for black and white (my favorite combo lately). Received many of compliments.
> 
> Sorry for the massive photo.


 
Stunning! The bag and the colour is really beautiful on you!!! And I also agree that the black sealant (pipping) from 2012 season makes the luggage more characteristic!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Yanekie said:


> I took my lune drummed mini out this past Sunday since it was so unusally warm. After having mixed feelings and nearly putting her on the return truck, I am in love. I think it's the perfect alternative black bag. The black piping makes it perfect for black clothes and divine for black and white (my favorite combo lately). Received many of compliments.
> 
> Sorry for the massive photo.


 i agree with tokyo , this  colour  is even prettier with your skin tone, simply perfectvery classy and chic


----------



## Yanekie

Tokyo said:
			
		

> Stunning! The bag and the colour is really beautiful on you!!! And I also agree that the black sealant (pipping) from 2012 season makes the luggage more characteristic!!!



Thank you very much. I have to say at first I didn't like it particularly against such a light color but it has grown on me. 




			
				CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> i agree with tokyo , this colour is even prettier with your skin tone, simply perfectvery classy and chic



Thanks. With all the love for the Dune, I nearly traded in the Lune, but I think it fits my style and colors better.


----------



## dreamlet

Yanekie said:
			
		

> I took my lune drummed mini out this past Sunday since it was so unusally warm. After having mixed feelings and nearly putting her on the return truck, I am in love. I think it's the perfect alternative black bag. The black piping makes it perfect for black clothes and divine for black and white (my favorite combo lately). Received many of compliments.
> 
> Sorry for the massive photo.



Agree! Looks great on you!!


----------



## calisnoopy

fettfleck said:


> Pink madness! Love all those new bags on you, especially the Trio! Simply cute!


 
i knowww haha can you tell i love bright colors?


----------



## Charmystique

Yanekie said:


> I took my lune drummed mini out this past Sunday since it was so unusally warm. After having mixed feelings and nearly putting her on the return truck, I am in love. I think it's the perfect alternative black bag. The black piping makes it perfect for black clothes and divine for black and white (my favorite combo lately). Received many of compliments.
> 
> Sorry for the massive photo.



It looks perfect on you! The bigger photos, the better.


----------



## CathyQ

First time posting action pic! Cinnamon triptyque!


----------



## sbeamer

CathyQ said:


> First time posting action pic! Cinnamon triptyque!



Looks great on you!  What a gorgeous color


----------



## fandmcarebear

My tricolor trapeze heading out for the day!


----------



## Bijouxlady

It's lovely as are you! Enjoy!


----------



## fandmcarebear

No clue why the app flips my pics sideways


----------



## Bijouxlady

fandmcarebear said:


> No clue why the app flips my pics sideways


If you figure it out, let me know cause mine always does the same thing!


----------



## its so you

taupe phantom out for lunch today.


----------



## dreamlet

CathyQ said:


> First time posting action pic! Cinnamon triptyque!



Lovely! What a gorgeous color. It looks great on you.


----------



## CathyQ

sbeamer said:
			
		

> Looks great on you!  What a gorgeous color



Thanks you! Love it!


----------



## CathyQ

dreamlet said:
			
		

> Lovely! What a gorgeous color. It looks great on you.



Thx! Celine always look even better IRL!


----------



## Julierose

Black Mini Luggage


----------



## calisnoopy

Dont think I posted this here, but Celine Colorblock Silk Satin Top in Blue, Black and White from Fall 2011


----------



## ilsecita

calisnoopy said:


> Dont think I posted this here, but Celine Colorblock Silk Satin Top in Blue, Black and White from Fall 2011
> 
> View attachment 1598255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598256



Omg it's stunning! Did you get it at the boutique? How much was it? It looks gorgeous on u!


----------



## calisnoopy

ilsecita said:


> Omg it's stunning! Did you get it at the boutique? How much was it? It looks gorgeous on u!


 
it was on super sale at NM, got it for like 65% off retail??


----------



## fandmcarebear

Bijouxlady said:
			
		

> It's lovely as are you! Enjoy!



Very sweet, thank you!


----------



## fandmcarebear

its so you said:
			
		

> taupe phantom out for lunch today.



So pretty!!!!


----------



## allieallie

fandmcarebear said:


> My tricolor trapeze heading out for the day!



Wow finally you take her out  Looks good on you!


----------



## ilsecita

calisnoopy said:


> it was on super sale at NM, got it for like 65% off retail??



Score! That's awesome. I want it lol


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> My tricolor trapeze heading out for the day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1597887



Beautiful!


----------



## mrslaygo

Yellow


----------



## prempe

mrslaygo said:


> Yellow


 

WOW. Nice ....Real nice.


----------



## sbeamer

mrslaygo said:


> Yellow



Um, I need to live where YOU live.  It's 21 degrees where I am today.  Also, love the yellow mini; you look fabulous!  PS I know it's off topic, but the Alaias (I think) are amazing.


----------



## mrslaygo

Thank you sbeamer  yup sunny manila. hehehe!!! 
the alaia's are super comfy...


----------



## mrslaygo

prempe said:


> WOW. Nice ....Real nice.


Thank You Prempe


----------



## Jadpe

CathyQ said:
			
		

> First time posting action pic! Cinnamon triptyque!



Your triptique looks great on you!


----------



## dreamlet

My envelope shoulder bag:


----------



## LucyBob

calisnoopy said:


> Dont think I posted this here, but Celine Colorblock Silk Satin Top in Blue, Black and White from Fall 2011
> 
> View attachment 1598255
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598256



aw..what a beautiful top! Love it!! You do have a great taste, calisnoopy!!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> My envelope shoulder bag:



Wow! Where did you find this beauty? Congrats!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

allieallie said:


> Wow finally you take her out  Looks good on you!



Haha!  Yes this was her debut!


----------



## dreamlet

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Wow! Where did you find this beauty? Congrats!!



Lol, I have been hiding her away. Probably the Celine I carry most often! I have neglected to take a pic until now.


----------



## kiwishopper

Wearing my one and only lipstick mini luggage again today. More pictures are on my blog
(p.s. I bought a bag insert for this pre-loved beauty so it no longer has a saggy bottom lol)


----------



## calisnoopy

ilsecita said:


> Score! That's awesome. I want it lol


 
thanksss 



mrslaygo said:


> Yellow


 
love this pic, your dress is awesome too!!



LucyBob said:


> aw..what a beautiful top! Love it!! You do have a great taste, calisnoopy!!


 
 thanks...you're so sweet!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my one and only lipstick mini luggage again today. More pictures are on my blog
> (p.s. I bought a bag insert for this pre-loved beauty so it no longer has a saggy bottom lol)


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CathyQ

dreamlet said:
			
		

> My envelope shoulder bag:



So pretty!


----------



## CathyQ

Jadpe said:
			
		

> Your triptique looks great on you!



Thanks!


----------



## CathyQ

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Wearing my one and only lipstick mini luggage again today. More pictures are on my blog
> (p.s. I bought a bag insert for this pre-loved beauty so it no longer has a saggy bottom lol)



Looking good! May I ask which bag insert are you using?


----------



## kiwishopper

CathyQ said:


> Looking good! May I ask which bag insert are you using?



Of course! There's a thread about this I will try to post the link tomorrow. It's the chameleon extra large tall. It fits the mini perfectly


----------



## allieallie

Me & my trapeze, taken in a ladies room


----------



## CathyQ

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Of course! There's a thread about this I will try to post the link tomorrow. It's the chameleon extra large tall. It fits the mini perfectly



Ok! Great! But there are two kinds of the extra large tall available: the narrow one and the wide one, would you be able to confirm which one it is? Thanks so much!


----------



## bsufku

allieallie said:


> Me & my trapeze, taken in a ladies room


 
I love the color combo on you!  Seeing pictures of this bag is reaffirming my NEED for it......!


----------



## fandmcarebear

allieallie said:


> Me & my trapeze, taken in a ladies room



YAHYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## sammix3

mrslaygo said:


> Yellow



Loving the yellow and girl you have an amazing body! So jealous!


----------



## kiwishopper

CathyQ said:


> Ok! Great! But there are two kinds of the extra large tall available: the narrow one and the wide one, would you be able to confirm which one it is? Thanks so much!



No problem!! It's the wide one


----------



## Yanekie

fandmcarebear said:


> My tricolor trapeze heading out for the day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1597887


 
That bag was so worth all your hunting. Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Yanekie

Charmystique said:


> It looks perfect on you! The bigger photos, the better.


 
Thank you!!! I so not the camera-ready type. 


Thanks, *dreamlet*. I have warmed up to the color.


----------



## Yanekie

mrslaygo said:


> Yellow


 Looks amazing!! The dress, shoes and the perfect accent bag. I don't think I would have thought to put that together. 

*Dreamlet,* where have you been hiding that beauty!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Yanekie said:


> That bag was so worth all your hunting. Gorgeous color!!



thanks girlie!  she really is a beaute!


----------



## allieallie

bsufku said:


> I love the color combo on you!  Seeing pictures of this bag is reaffirming my NEED for it......!



Thank u haha..You should get it !


----------



## bsufku

allieallie said:


> Thank u haha..You should get it !


 
I wish it that easy....fingers crossed F/W'12 will have this again!


----------



## mrslaygo

yanekie said:


> looks amazing!! The dress, shoes and the perfect accent bag. I don't think i would have thought to put that together.
> 
> *dreamlet,* where have you been hiding that beauty!! Gorgeous!!!



thank you dreamlet!!!


----------



## mrslaygo

sammix3 said:


> loving the yellow and girl you have an amazing body! So jealous!



thank you very much!!!!


----------



## CathyQ

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> No problem!! It's the wide one



Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

Happy valentines day everyone!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!


Wow, that's stunning!!! lovely pic!


----------



## jydeals1

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!




Love the outfit and the bag   !!


----------



## designerdiva40

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!



Wow this colour looks amazing on you & matches your outfit perfectly, this pic has made me so pleased I chose a bright colour Celine


----------



## sbeamer

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!


 
Cutest valentine's day outfit ever!  Love all the hot pink


----------



## cookie888

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my one and only lipstick mini luggage again today. More pictures are on my blog
> (p.s. I bought a bag insert for this pre-loved beauty so it no longer has a saggy bottom lol)


 
where did you get the insert from?


----------



## cookie888

kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my one and only lipstick mini luggage again today. More pictures are on my blog
> (p.s. I bought a bag insert for this pre-loved beauty so it no longer has a saggy bottom lol)


 
Sorry, I just read a post further on in the thread


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!


----------



## shpahlc

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!


----------



## its so you

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!


so cute!! :urock:


----------



## designerdiva40

First outing today with my new baby


----------



## kiwishopper

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing today with my new baby



Looking gorgeous!! I spot a red watch matching the red Celine!! I'm wearing my Tissot with red bend too today!!


----------



## designerdiva40

kiwishopper said:


> Looking gorgeous!! I spot a red watch matching the red Celine!! I'm wearing my Tissot with red bend too today!!



Yes a red watch to match although its a lot darker, by the way you look great in your blog & you wear the Celine so well, love that A McQ scarf so much its gorgeous


----------



## Flip88

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing today with my new baby



What a great outfit.  The mini luggage is fab.


----------



## Gal..le

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing today with my new baby



Love the red


----------



## sammix3

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing today with my new baby



Looks great on you and congrats on your new mini!


----------



## HOT4LV

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing today with my new baby



WOW looks amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## bag'hem all

Tokyo said:


> Thank you BHA!!! Yes, As I am a small person, this size fits me better than Mini but I still love my Mini too I hope the Mini will arrive to your door soon!!! And I just added the pics with my new addition Classic box!


 
Yes it finally arrived. Took a while, haven't done a reveal yet though. Still waiting for a Micro, I did see a Black one during my visit to HK but since I had the Black Phantom, I had to restrain myself. I did carry her and I think I prefer the size and weight of the Micro on me (just like you). I love your latest additon, you always look so classy with your bags, whatever size, shape, style and color! Congrats dear!


----------



## bag'hem all

NYCavalier said:


> Wearing Chanel blazer and necklace and my Black Drummed Mini!


 
Nothing beats the classic black. Lovely!



Tokyo said:


> I got this one last year but have not posted here!
> I love the super light weight of this bag and as a Balenciaga lover, this leather is as TDF as my Balenciaga bags!
> 
> Green Cabas


 
The cabas has been one of my favorites. Love it on you Tokyo 



jenaywins said:


> Fluo Pink Mini


 
love all your Celine babies and you definitely rock this one as well! 




Tokyo said:


> Classic Box


 
I don't normally like "boxy" purses, but this one looks so Classy on you. 



French75 said:


> A picture with my beloved bi-cabas blush in Soho-NYC


 
Hi French! loving your mod shots, hope you had a grand time at NYC


----------



## magnoliabelle

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> the fab *gchandler5*...


Love love love


----------



## magnoliabelle

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing today with my new baby


I dream about this bag in this color!  Beautiful


----------



## jenayb

designerdiva40 said:


> First outing today with my new baby



Fabulous colour!


----------



## agalarowicz

This navy mini has been getting so much love


----------



## monap_1981

Love it, it is one of my favorite Celine styles!




dreamlet said:


> My envelope shoulder bag:


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous trapeze, love it! 




fandmcarebear said:


> My tricolor trapeze heading out for the day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1597887


----------



## bag'hem all

Camel Mini and Flesh Phantom


----------



## Tokyo

bag'hem all said:


> Yes it finally arrived. Took a while, haven't done a reveal yet though. Still waiting for a Micro, I did see a Black one during my visit to HK but since I had the Black Phantom, I had to restrain myself. I did carry her and I think I prefer the size and weight of the Micro on me (just like you). I love your latest additon, you always look so classy with your bags, whatever size, shape, style and color! Congrats dear!


 
BHA,Congrats!!! I just saw your mod pic with Phantom, Its so beautiful I love the whole look! You are so strong that you could restrain yourself which I can`t do so often Is a micro coming to you soon?! I will look forward to seeing your micro:sunnies Enjoy your Beautiful camel pebbeld mini!!! And thank you for the nice words for my new addition, I take my Classic Box out often , its so great new option to have it apart from my Bal and Celine collection!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

agalarowicz, really lovely mini!! I love how close it looks to black but against your Navy top the colour really comes out.

I love your phantom as well as your camel mini of course Bag hem all! Is that a Panerai I spy?? Marina? sorry if it is not that make!


----------



## blairxoxo

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!



i recently just bought a mini in fluo pink! 

do you use this bag often? is it too bright?


----------



## sammix3

blairxoxo said:


> i recently just bought a mini in fluo pink!
> 
> do you use this bag often? is it too bright?



Congrats babe!  I have been using it every day since I got it, so a little over a month now!  I think it's perfect!!


----------



## Yanekie

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!


----------



## moshi_moshi

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day everyone!


 
omg love this outfit!!!

ive been using my fluo pink mini every day too.... its my new favorite bag!


----------



## Yanekie

bag'hem all said:


> Camel Mini and Flesh Phantom


 
Gorgeous bags!! Love the wrap on the phantom handle. Wonderful touch.


----------



## blairxoxo

moshi_moshi said:


> omg love this outfit!!!
> 
> ive been using my fluo pink mini every day too.... its my new favorite bag!




do you use it for work or mainly for going out?!


----------



## sammix3

^^I use it for both and I work at one of the Big4 accounting firms, so kinda conservative


----------



## agalarowicz

Sammyjoe said:


> agalarowicz, really lovely mini!! I love how close it looks to black but against your Navy top the colour really comes out.
> 
> I love your phantom as well as your camel mini of course Bag hem all! Is that a Panerai I spy?? Marina? sorry if it is not that make!



thanks!! the navy is such a stunning color!


----------



## agalarowicz

camel mini luggage. more pics on the blog. for ref, im 5'3"


----------



## cloudzz

agalarowicz said:


> camel mini luggage. more pics on the blog. for ref, im 5'3"



OMG you look great with it! Love your hair and your entire outfit! You look amazing!


----------



## duangjai_2102

They both mine


----------



## iluvmybags

Leaving work Monday night w/my Anthra Envelope Mini


----------



## iluvmybags

duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine



 Adorable! (both of them!)


----------



## sbeamer

duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine


  Too cute.  The nano looks like it could be her size!


----------



## moshi_moshi

blairxoxo said:


> do you use it for work or mainly for going out?!


 
i use it for everything, work.. going out... running errands etc.

i work in a pretty laid back environment so i don't know if that makes a difference for you.


----------



## designerdiva40

duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine



OMG both are so cute, I love her little pink track suit.....she is adorable


----------



## dreamlet

duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine



Too cute!!!


----------



## fandmcarebear

duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine


 

OMG   CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!!!  I CANT IMAGINE A BETTER COUPLE, LOVE IT


----------



## Yanekie

duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine


 

Seriously, too cute. Love the leopard pink socks too!!!!


----------



## its so you

duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine


cute babies!! 

the nano is TDF! i love the contrasting materials.


----------



## calisnoopy

Out to dinner with the BF 


Catherine Malandrino Mermaid Pink Silk Hooded Jacket, Wildfox Couture White Sweatshirt with Red Sparkle Heart, Isabel Marant Hanford Grey Pants and Celine Fluo Pink Nano leather luggage tote 

View attachment 1610466


View attachment 1610467


----------



## Tokyo

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Monday night w/my Anthra Envelope Mini


 
Great mod pics ! The Envelope Mini is super!!!


----------



## Tokyo

calisnoopy said:


> Out to dinner with the BF
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino Mermaid Pink Silk Hooded Jacket, Wildfox Couture White Sweatshirt with Red Sparkle Heart, Isabel Marant Hanford Grey Pants and Celine Fluo Pink Nano leather luggage tote
> 
> View attachment 1610466
> 
> 
> View attachment 1610467


 
Pink Nano is TDF!  Adore your outfit. please let me vist your closet, please, please!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

agalarowicz said:


> camel mini luggage. more pics on the blog. for ref, im 5'3"


 
wow pic looks like a model hehe 



duangjai_2102 said:


> They both mine


 
awww so sweet!!!



Tokyo said:


> Pink Nano is TDF! Adore your outfit. please let me vist your closet, please, please!!!


 
thanks!!! LOL...for now, just virtual closet tours here haha

you may have already seen these...

http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html


----------



## sammix3

calisnoopy said:


> wow pic looks like a model hehe
> 
> 
> 
> awww so sweet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!! LOL...for now, just virtual closet tours here haha
> 
> you may have already seen these...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html



Cory - your closet is AMAZING!


----------



## goodiegood

cloudzz said:


> OMG you look great with it! Love your hair and your entire outfit! You look amazing!


love this color


----------



## calisnoopy

sammix3 said:


> Cory - your closet is AMAZING!


 
thanks Sammi!!

im still waiting to when we are in a permanent home and actually do an official custom closet...i already have loads of ideas hehehe


----------



## jlao

just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch


----------



## blairxoxo

jlao said:


> just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch




i love your outfit!


----------



## sammix3

jlao said:


> just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch



Very stylish and love your home decor. May I ask who that scarf is by?


----------



## sammix3

calisnoopy said:


> thanks Sammi!!
> 
> im still waiting to when we are in a permanent home and actually do an official custom closet...i already have loads of ideas hehehe



I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

jlao said:


> just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch



I love your outfit too


----------



## moshi_moshi

jlao said:


> just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch


 
love it!! i especially love that blazer!


----------



## MrsJstar

jlao said:


> just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch


Rad outfit and bag of course!!:coolpics: You're beautiful!!


----------



## dreamlet

jlao said:


> just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch



Great look!


----------



## jlao

sammix3 said:


> Very stylish and love your home decor. May I ask who that scarf is by?


Thanks!  my scarf is just a pashmina from like 10 yrs ago!!!  it's by Portolano


----------



## fandmcarebear

jlao said:


> just me today with my mini luggage going out for facial and lunch



Love the outfit!


----------



## NYCavalier

My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket


----------



## Syma

^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!

Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.


----------



## moshi_moshi

NYCavalier said:


> My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket


 
you look amazing, i love the pop of red against your outfit!



Syma said:


> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.


 
loving all your bags!  i am really digging the micro... wish they were easier to come by here!


----------



## MrsJstar

NYCavalier said:


> My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket


Ugh I love your bag!! And of course your Bal jacket!! 
PS..your new Birkin Is To Die For!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

NYCavalier said:


> My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket


 
Love your mini and bal jacket combo!!



Syma said:


> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.


 
What a collection Syma  I knew you had these beauties and seeing the different looks is amazing! You look fantastic!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Oh and I love your dress!! I was stalking the site for ages to see if it was available. I ended up with black and leather loops instead


----------



## NYCavalier

MrsJstar said:


> Ugh I love your bag!! And of course your Bal jacket!!
> PS..your new Birkin Is To Die For!!!



Thank you *MrsJstar*!!!!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Sammyjoe said:


> Love your mini and bal jacket combo!!




Thanks Sammyjoe!!! Bal moto jackets go with everything!


----------



## designerdiva40

Sammyjoe said:


> Oh and I love your dress!! I was stalking the site for ages to see if it was available. I ended up with black and leather loops instead



Where is the dress from, it's gorgeous


----------



## blablabla99

Today I received my Cabas...


----------



## designerdiva40

Syma said:


> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.



Wow love all 4, I'm hopefully picking my second one up tomorrow.

Love your dress, where did you get it if you don't mind me asking


----------



## designerdiva40

NYCavalier said:


> My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket



What red is your Celine, I have Vermillon, you look great & love the jacket too


----------



## Sammyjoe

designerdiva40 said:


> Where is the dress from, it's gorgeous


 
I hope you dont mind me answering Syma. 
DD, its from Cos, I think it is called the leather pocket dress. It looks so good on her.


----------



## designerdiva40

Sammyjoe said:


> I hope you dont mind me answering Syma.
> DD, its from Cos, I think it is called the leather pocket dress. It looks so good on her.



Hi not at all thanks for answering & what shop or website is it available on. TIA


----------



## Sammyjoe

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi not at all thanks for answering & what shop or website is it available on. TIA


The website is www.cosstores.com One of the stores is in Regent Street.


----------



## designerdiva40

Sammyjoe said:


> The website is www.cosstores.com One of the stores is in Regent Street.



Thanks sweetie, I just googled it & wow great stuff & great prices, I'm off to London tomorrow to buy my 2nd Celine so will have to check it out. Thanks


----------



## saira1214

blablabla99 said:


> Today I received my Cabas...


 Oh, I love this! What is the color combo?


----------



## HOT4LV

NYCavalier said:


> My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket




Oh come on! Your killing me here! you look stunning!


----------



## HOT4LV

Everyone looks so pretty! Great pics! *Syma* I luv the pink


----------



## blablabla99

saira1214 said:


> Oh, I love this! What is the color combo?



It's camel/fluo peach from spring 2011


----------



## CathyQ

Syma said:
			
		

> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.



Wow! Look at that! I'm so jealous of your minis!


----------



## Syma

moshi_moshi said:


> loving all your bags!  i am really digging the micro... wish they were easier to come by here!



Thanks Moshi, it is a shame that the micro is so unavailable it's such a great size and carries all the stuff I need for everyday, although I love my mini's too. So far the drummed leather has kept it's shape really well even with constant use, how is your pink mini holding up?



Sammyjoe said:


> What a collection Syma  I knew you had these beauties and seeing the different looks is amazing! You look fantastic!!



Thanks sweetie  Hope you get your mini soon!!!!



designerdiva40 said:


> Wow love all 4, I'm hopefully picking my second one up tomorrow.
> 
> Love your dress, where did you get it if you don't mind me asking



It's similar to a style they did in Zara, but mine is from good ol' H&M last year


----------



## moshi_moshi

Syma said:


> Thanks Moshi, it is a shame that the micro is so unavailable it's such a great size and carries all the stuff I need for everyday, although I love my mini's too. So far the drummed leather has kept it's shape really well even with constant use, how is your pink mini holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sweetie  Hope you get your mini soon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's similar to a style they did in Zara, but mine is from good ol' H&M last year


 
ive been using it nonstop and aside from my little spot mishap on the wing it looks perfect!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Miss Mini..


----------



## blairxoxo

my fluo pink mini is finally here!!!



its literally glowing!!!

http://photobucket.com/celinefluopink


----------



## MrsJstar

blairxoxo said:


> my fluo pink mini is finally here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> its literally glowing!!!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/celinefluopink


OMG! It's AMAZINNNNN!! Congrats!!:coolpics:


----------



## Tokyo

calisnoopy said:


> wow pic looks like a model hehe
> 
> 
> 
> awww so sweet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!! LOL...for now, just virtual closet tours here haha
> 
> you may have already seen these...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html


 

Thanks I just saw your jaw-dropping collection!!!!!!! I love every single of your collection...fabulous!!!


----------



## Tokyo

NYCavalier said:


> My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket


 
NYCavalier, Love the whole look! Bal Silver HW jacket & Red MINI is



Syma said:


> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.


 
Syma,Brilliant mod shots ! Great black outfit for the bags! I never tired of seeing your Green Mni  While Pink Micro is super pretty ,Tri colour mini is so special and very diffirent and its growing on me!


----------



## iluvmybags

Did a little shopping after work today -- finally carried my Camel Box!


----------



## Winterbaby

Miss. Celine with me at the Leafs vs. Washington Hockey game tonight.


----------



## lovegrace

going out for dinner, thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jadpe

iluvmybags said:


> Did a little shopping after work today -- finally carried my Camel Box!


I love your box! Especially with the story behind it 
It looks brand new!


----------



## eves

Sunday~

Croc phantom


----------



## Jadpe

eves said:


> Sunday~
> 
> Croc phantom


I love the croc phantom! Is this the small one?


----------



## eves

Jadpe said:


> I love the croc phantom! Is this the small one?



Yes it's the small one! I was afraid that it was going to be too big for me but turns out, it's just nice.


----------



## calisnoopy

Tokyo said:


> Thanks I just saw your jaw-dropping collection!!!!!!! I love every single of your collection...fabulous!!!


 
aww thanks!!


----------



## dreamlet

Winterbaby said:


> Miss. Celine with me at the Leafs vs. Washington Hockey game tonight.





iluvmybags said:


> Did a little shopping after work today -- finally carried my Camel Box!



I love seeing all ese box pics! You ladies will inspire me to finally carry mine


----------



## lento

mrslaygo said:


> Yellow


  you look super stunning !


----------



## Yanekie

NYCavalier said:


> My red grained mini w/ my Bal black moto jacket


 
Love the look!! The weather in NYC has been so warm.


----------



## Yanekie

lovegrace said:


> going out for dinner, thanks for letting me share


 

Gorgeous look!!. 




			
				eves said:
			
		

> Sunday~Croc phantom


 
Love the look!! Jealous of the warmth!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Out shopping today with Souris mini


----------



## agalarowicz

navy luggage mini


----------



## MrsJstar

designerdiva40 said:


> Out shopping today with Souris mini


Looks soo cute with the Chanel charm!!


----------



## jacknoy

Syma said:


> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.


I love the pink mini!!!


----------



## ilovechamomile

Can u pls tell me where you got your bag insert pls?  Thank you



kiwishopper said:


> Wearing my one and only lipstick mini luggage again today. More pictures are on my blog
> (p.s. I bought a bag insert for this pre-loved beauty so it no longer has a saggy bottom lol)


----------



## sbeamer

agalarowicz said:


> navy luggage mini



Love the outfit, especially the luggage! PS Do I spy the J Crew valentinas?  Love the color.


----------



## mrslaygo

with my yellow mini luggage.


----------



## Daphs

Me and my new mini!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HOT4LV

Everyone looks so pretty! *mrslaygo* I haven't used my Citron yet I hope it looks as amazing on me as it does you!


----------



## agalarowicz

sbeamer said:


> Love the outfit, especially the luggage! PS Do I spy the J Crew valentinas?  Love the color.


lol, yes they are. love them, they are so comfy with that shorter heel, and the color is perfect


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Finally..... I m taking my hibiscus pouch out tonight!


----------



## HOT4LV

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Finally..... I m taking my hibiscus pouch out tonight!



Love this pic it looks great on you! I can't wait till mine gets here!


----------



## Yanekie

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Finally..... I m taking my hibiscus pouch out tonight!


 
Gorgeous!! It looks great.


----------



## IceCap11

Winterbaby said:


> Miss. Celine with me at the Leafs vs. Washington Hockey game tonight.


 Omg I love this! LOL. I was at the Leafs vs. Florida game this week and debated bringing my mini luggage with me to the game but eventually decided not to since it's a tad big. Can I ask where you get your Celines from (assuming u r in Toronto)?


----------



## jlao

Wore my Celine two-tone wedge boots yesterday for girls night out!


----------



## Winterbaby

IceCap11 said:


> Omg I love this! LOL. I was at the Leafs vs. Florida game this week and debated bringing my mini luggage with me to the game but eventually decided not to since it's a tad big. Can I ask where you get your Celines from (assuming u r in Toronto)?


 
Thanks, I got my Celine Box from a reseller - so it was preloved.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Yanekie said:


> Gorgeous!! It looks great.





HOT4LV said:


> Love this pic it looks great on you! I can't wait till mine gets here!



Thanks ! I really love it ! Now I m waiting for the oversized Trio...which will be the same size as this clutch pouch but x3 and with strap !


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Trio on the go !


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

jlao said:


> Wore my Celine two-tone wedge boots yesterday for girls night out!


 love your boots


----------



## cookie888

eves said:


> Sunday~
> 
> Croc phantom



Hi eves

How's the croc phantom holding up. I'm seriously considering this purchase and not sure what season it's from. As I'm not sure which size to go for, you mentioned that the small is fine for you, can you tell me how tall you are? I'm 5ft 5in and wondering if a small size is good for me too.... Tia


----------



## kiwishopper

Me and my Celine in the sun today


----------



## xiali

lipstick mini


----------



## angelamaz2

xiali said:


> View attachment 1628631
> 
> 
> lipstick mini


This is funny:giggles:yum yum, I want more food!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

xiali said:


> View attachment 1628631
> 
> 
> lipstick mini


 lol  yummy 


this is my new navy mini


----------



## klow-chloe'

^ Dear *F* 
STUNNING!!!


----------



## xenia3

Syma said:


> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.


I love pink celine


----------



## eves

cookie888 said:


> Hi eves
> 
> How's the croc phantom holding up. I'm seriously considering this purchase and not sure what season it's from. As I'm not sure which size to go for, you mentioned that the small is fine for you, can you tell me how tall you are? I'm 5ft 5in and wondering if a small size is good for me too.... Tia




It's slightly seasoned after 1 week of continuous use but it's still good. This is the harder leather.
I'm 158, around 5"1 and I find it huge on me so it should be just nice for you! The size feels like a mini luggage. The angle is a little deceiving because I don't remember it looking that small.

Love this bag but it weighs like a rock though!


----------



## eves

xiali said:


> View attachment 1628631
> 
> 
> lipstick mini



cute!


----------



## Bijouxlady

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol  yummy
> 
> 
> this is my new navy mini


Wow! Love the bag and love your look! That is a fab sweater! Enjoy!


----------



## French75

awesome !!! you look fabulous !!as usual I love the whole outfit and the bag of course !! 


CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol yummy
> 
> 
> this is my new navy mini


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

French75 said:


> awesome !!! you look fabulous !!as usual I love the whole outfit and the bag of course !!


thank you chèrie , this colour is very special  and the style is totally different from our beloved balenciagas...but to me it's a breath of fresh air having owned lots of balenciaga bags for years ..i can totally picture you with a gorgeous  suede phantom


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

klow-chloe' said:


> ^ Dear *F*
> STUNNING!!!


:kiss:thank you sweetie , you are too kind


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Bijouxlady said:


> Wow! Love the bag and love your look! That is a fab sweater! Enjoy!


 thank you so much , love this bag


----------



## agalarowicz

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol  yummy
> 
> 
> this is my new navy mini




love it!!! the navy is stunning 
here's my camel out and about again


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

agalarowicz said:


> love it!!! the navy is stunning
> here's my camel out and about again


love it , you look so happy with it  ...we are celine twins now


----------



## calisnoopy

jlao said:


> Wore my Celine two-tone wedge boots yesterday for girls night out!


 
lovesss...may i ask where you found them?



xiali said:


> View attachment 1628631
> 
> 
> lipstick mini


 
super creative shot hehe


----------



## angelastoel

as promised, my first outfit with my very first Celine!


----------



## spendalot

angelastoel said:


> as promised, my first outfit with my very first Celine!



you look great! Love the 3 colors mix in the picture. White, pink, camel.


----------



## ilsecita

angelastoel said:


> as promised, my first outfit with my very first Celine!



Love the jeans!


----------



## Daphs

angelastoel said:
			
		

> as promised, my first outfit with my very first Celine!
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/2012/03/outfit-think-pink.html



Great outfit and bag!


----------



## Tokyo

angelastoel said:


> as promised, my first outfit with my very first Celine!


Wow! Beautiful mod shot as I expected and as always ! Great outfit for Camel luggage!!! Love the shoulder luggage on you! Super!!!


----------



## prettyang

Oh i am in love again with Celine Mini Luggage! I am not sure what color but i will get mine soon. Any suggestion?


----------



## blueking07

STILL in love with my cobalt Celine. How is that possible?? Anyone feel the same about their Celine?

p.s. pls forgive my man-arms!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1633469&stc=1&d=1331219551


----------



## angelastoel

Thanks for all the super sweet comments!!! My Celine is definetly one of my favourite bag now! Here my outfit from yesterday:


----------



## peironglow

gorgeous! i hope to get one soon!



blueking07 said:


> STILL in love with my cobalt Celine. How is that possible?? Anyone feel the same about their Celine?
> 
> p.s. pls forgive my man-arms!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1633469&stc=1&d=1331219551


----------



## bsufku

blueking07 said:


> STILL in love with my cobalt Celine. How is that possible?? Anyone feel the same about their Celine?
> 
> p.s. pls forgive my man-arms!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1633469&stc=1&d=1331219551


 
Love your cobalt mini, I'm lusting for one!


----------



## designerdiva40

kiwishopper said:


> Me and my Celine in the sun today



Just love this picture, it looks stunning on you


----------



## designerdiva40

xiali said:


> View attachment 1628631
> 
> 
> lipstick mini



Hee hee this is so cute


----------



## designerdiva40

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol  yummy
> 
> 
> this is my new navy mini



Beautiful as always F, you wear Celine well


----------



## designerdiva40

agalarowicz said:


> love it!!! the navy is stunning
> here's my camel out and about again



Beautiful picture, the mini looks great on you


----------



## designerdiva40

angelastoel said:


> as promised, my first outfit with my very first Celine!



Great modelling pics as always, the mini looks beautiful on you & make it look so stylish


----------



## designerdiva40

blueking07 said:


> STILL in love with my cobalt Celine. How is that possible?? Anyone feel the same about their Celine?
> 
> p.s. pls forgive my man-arms!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1633469&stc=1&d=1331219551



Oh how I wish I had purchased this blue last year its just beautiful


----------



## designerdiva40

angelastoel said:


> Thanks for all the super sweet comments!!! My Celine is definetly one of my favourite bag now! Here my outfit from yesterday:



Your making me want to get my white jeans out but its still so miserable here in the UK, love the jacket & of course the Celine is just beautiful


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today


----------



## bsufku

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today


 

i love the whole outfit! didn't really feel much for the navy till now!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bsufku said:


> i love the whole outfit! didn't really feel much for the navy till now!


thank you, it is also very comfy and not too heavy


----------



## designerdiva40

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today



Love that dress its such a pretty colour & of course love the Celine


----------



## kiwishopper

designerdiva40 said:


> Just love this picture, it looks stunning on you



Haha thanks designerdiva 
Celine is the highest end bag I own and it looks great with work outfit in my opinion. Professional yet chic!


----------



## kiwishopper

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today



CG I love this blush tone dress you have on!


----------



## designerdiva40

kiwishopper said:


> Haha thanks designerdiva
> Celine is the highest end bag I own and it looks great with work outfit in my opinion. Professional yet chic!



Couldn't agree more Dear Kiwi, you always look fabulous with your Celine mini


----------



## sammix3

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today



You look gorgeous! Hair, dress, and purse!


----------



## angelastoel

designerdiva40 said:


> Your making me want to get my white jeans out but its still so miserable here in the UK, love the jacket & of course the Celine is just beautiful



Thanks!!! I am in the Netherlands, so the weather is the same here! But I just keep on wearing spring looks to feel a little bit of spring already! And the pants aren't white but actually a very light mint colour


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

designerdiva40 said:


> Love that dress its such a pretty colour & of course love the Celine


thank you darling, i think powder pink works well with this shade of blue!)  xoxo


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

kiwishopper said:


> CG I love this blush tone dress you have on!


thank you so much


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

angelastoel said:


> Thanks!!! I am in the Netherlands, so the weather is the same here! But I just keep on wearing spring looks to feel a little bit of spring already! And the pants aren't white but actually a very light mint colour


angela you are gorgeous with your camel and remind me chiara ferragni with your long hair


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sammix3 said:


> You look gorgeous! Hair, dress, and purse!


----------



## ilsecita

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today



BEAUTIFUL! Also, I totally want your dress lol


----------



## klow-chloe'

Dear *F* you look amazing in that dress and you have got the body to die for!!
The navy mini is so pretty


----------



## jydeals1

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today



You are so pretty! I love your color choices and pairings- unique!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ilsecita said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Also, I totally want your dress lol


lol thank you so much


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

jydeals1 said:


> You are so pretty! I love your color choices and pairings- unique!


 thank s for your words JYDEALS1


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

klow-chloe' said:


> Dear *F* you look amazing in that dress and you have got the body to die for!!
> The navy mini is so pretty


THANK YOU SO MUCH MY BUDDY ... ican't wait to see your gorgeous mod . pictures too


----------



## bagcrazy2008

angelastoel said:


> Thanks for all the super sweet comments!!! My Celine is definetly one of my favourite bag now! Here my outfit from yesterday:


 You look great in both pictures


----------



## bornfree

loving the hibiscus print


----------



## kiwishopper

bornfree said:


> loving the hibiscus print



Very springy and chic!


----------



## Jadpe

bornfree said:


> loving the hibiscus print


I love that print too!


----------



## Tokyo

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> thank you dear DD and everyone for your sweet comments  , i took another picture today


f* gorgeous  love the pink dress too!!!


----------



## agalarowicz

so sunny out!!! finally starting to get warm here!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

agalarowicz said:


> so sunny out!!! finally starting to get warm here!


wowww!!! 

 i can only say  WOW  AND OMG!!!LOVE THIS PICTURE!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Tokyo said:


> f* gorgeous  love the pink dress too!!!


  THANK YOU sweet *M


----------



## ElegantKelly

chloeglamour nice dress!!


----------



## agalarowicz

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> wowww!!!
> 
> i can only say  WOW  AND OMG!!!LOVE THIS PICTURE!!


you're so sweet! im so happy you got the navy, btw, love that last pic!!


----------



## Neo007

Hello Ladies!

First post here, and I would like to start by saying how beautiful and stylish you all are, and how incredibly gorgeous all your Celine beauties are!

I have a confession to make: I first joined tPF a few days ago to look at all the pics of the Chloe Marcie Satchel, desperately looking for one in the color Stone to confirm it was the one I wanted, and then desperately looking for one to buy (after much searching and many many phone calls around the world, I was finally able to find one, and have now arranged for the Boutique in China to have my dream Marcie sent to the Boutique here in the US, and am trying to patiently wait for it ).

Anyway, I then started looking here and there, and ended up staying here! I first went through the 120something pages of this thread, then the 180something pages of the post pics of your Celine thread, then the first page of threads, then the second, etc.

I first fell in love with the orange Mini, then the red (ALL reds ::roll eyes:: ), then the jungle, then the croc embossed phantom, then the grey with orange piping, then, well, you see where this is going 

I established that I liked the grained leather better than the smooth, because I just love the texture, it's less sensitive (and while I have some OCD tendencies with my stuff and am really neat, I don't want to be babying my bags, they have to live with me!), and the slightly rugged look of it just fits my personality better than the classy smooth. I'm also very partial to silver hardware, and gold is usually a deal breaker for me (except for my upcoming Chloe, obviously, not sure what's up with that, it's my first and only exception :giggles.

I then started looking more closely at the simple and understated elegance of the classy and classic black, and started obsessing...

Yesterday, on a whim, and without any hope whatsoever, I picked up my phone and called Barneys in NYC to enquire about the availability of a black mini, in the grained leather, silver hardware. I was passed from SA to SA, until finally, I was passed on to Beryl who immediately answered: I don't have one but I can get you one and have it overnighted to you, you would have it Tuesday, does that work for you?

The rest is now history, and here I am, Monday evening, wondering how I'm ever going to sleep and survive the day at work and the following birthday party I have to attend before I can come home and discover my new beauty!!!!!! But I'm sure you all know EXACTLY how I feel 

And I have all you Ladies (and Gents!) to blame, uh, thank . All your amazing pictures just pushed me over the edge and made it impossible to resist the call of the Mini 

And I can't believe I just bought 2 such bags within a period of 4 days :greengrin:


----------



## dreamlet

Neo007 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> First post here, and I would like to start by saying how beautiful and stylish you all are, and how incredibly gorgeous all your Celine beauties are!
> 
> I have a confession to make: I first joined tPF a few days ago to look at all the pics of the Chloe Marcie Satchel, desperately looking for one in the color Stone to confirm it was the one I wanted, and then desperately looking for one to buy (after much searching and many many phone calls around the world, I was finally able to find one, and have now arranged for the Boutique in China to have my dream Marcie sent to the Boutique here in the US, and am trying to patiently wait for it ).
> 
> Anyway, I then started looking here and there, and ended up staying here! I first went through the 120something pages of this thread, then the 180something pages of the post pics of your Celine thread, then the first page of threads, then the second, etc.
> 
> I first fell in love with the orange Mini, then the red (ALL reds ::roll eyes:: ), then the jungle, then the croc embossed phantom, then the grey with orange piping, then, well, you see where this is going
> 
> I established that I liked the grained leather better than the smooth, because I just love the texture, it's less sensitive (and while I have some OCD tendencies with my stuff and am really neat, I don't want to be babying my bags, they have to live with me!), and the slightly rugged look of it just fits my personality better than the classy smooth. I'm also very partial to silver hardware, and gold is usually a deal breaker for me (except for my upcoming Chloe, obviously, not sure what's up with that, it's my first and only exception :giggles.
> 
> I then started looking more closely at the simple and understated elegance of the classy and classic black, and started obsessing...
> 
> Yesterday, on a whim, and without any hope whatsoever, I picked up my phone and called Barneys in NYC to enquire about the availability of a black mini, in the grained leather, silver hardware. I was passed from SA to SA, until finally, I was passed on to Beryl who immediately answered: I don't have one but I can get you one and have it overnighted to you, you would have it Tuesday, does that work for you?
> 
> The rest is now history, and here I am, Monday evening, wondering how I'm ever going to sleep and survive the day at work and the following birthday party I have to attend before I can come home and discover my new beauty!!!!!! But I'm sure you all know EXACTLY how I feel
> 
> And I have all you Ladies (and Gents!) to blame, uh, thank . All your amazing pictures just pushed me over the edge and made it impossible to resist the call of the Mini
> 
> And I can't believe I just bought 2 such bags within a period of 4 days :greengrin:




Welcome! Celine (and TPF) is indeed a slippery slope.  It's hard to stop at just one!


----------



## Neo007

dreamlet said:


> Welcome! Celine (and TPF) is indeed a slippery slope.  It's hard to stop at just one!



Thank you dreamlet! And I can see that - I'm going to have to wait a bit, but I can already see a phantom in my future...


----------



## iluvmybags

Leaving work with my Camel Box!


----------



## cpdoll

What a wonderful story! Welcome to the Celine family!! Ps. they are really addictive. 


Neo007 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> First post here, and I would like to start by saying how beautiful and stylish you all are, and how incredibly gorgeous all your Celine beauties are!
> 
> I have a confession to make: I first joined tPF a few days ago to look at all the pics of the Chloe Marcie Satchel, desperately looking for one in the color Stone to confirm it was the one I wanted, and then desperately looking for one to buy (after much searching and many many phone calls around the world, I was finally able to find one, and have now arranged for the Boutique in China to have my dream Marcie sent to the Boutique here in the US, and am trying to patiently wait for it ).
> 
> Anyway, I then started looking here and there, and ended up staying here! I first went through the 120something pages of this thread, then the 180something pages of the post pics of your Celine thread, then the first page of threads, then the second, etc.
> 
> I first fell in love with the orange Mini, then the red (ALL reds ::roll eyes:: ), then the jungle, then the croc embossed phantom, then the grey with orange piping, then, well, you see where this is going
> 
> I established that I liked the grained leather better than the smooth, because I just love the texture, it's less sensitive (and while I have some OCD tendencies with my stuff and am really neat, I don't want to be babying my bags, they have to live with me!), and the slightly rugged look of it just fits my personality better than the classy smooth. I'm also very partial to silver hardware, and gold is usually a deal breaker for me (except for my upcoming Chloe, obviously, not sure what's up with that, it's my first and only exception :giggles.
> 
> I then started looking more closely at the simple and understated elegance of the classy and classic black, and started obsessing...
> 
> Yesterday, on a whim, and without any hope whatsoever, I picked up my phone and called Barneys in NYC to enquire about the availability of a black mini, in the grained leather, silver hardware. I was passed from SA to SA, until finally, I was passed on to Beryl who immediately answered: I don't have one but I can get you one and have it overnighted to you, you would have it Tuesday, does that work for you?
> 
> The rest is now history, and here I am, Monday evening, wondering how I'm ever going to sleep and survive the day at work and the following birthday party I have to attend before I can come home and discover my new beauty!!!!!! But I'm sure you all know EXACTLY how I feel
> 
> And I have all you Ladies (and Gents!) to blame, uh, thank . All your amazing pictures just pushed me over the edge and made it impossible to resist the call of the Mini
> 
> And I can't believe I just bought 2 such bags within a period of 4 days :greengrin:


----------



## ilsecita

Neo007 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> First post here, and I would like to start by saying how beautiful and stylish you all are, and how incredibly gorgeous all your Celine beauties are!
> 
> I have a confession to make: I first joined tPF a few days ago to look at all the pics of the Chloe Marcie Satchel, desperately looking for one in the color Stone to confirm it was the one I wanted, and then desperately looking for one to buy (after much searching and many many phone calls around the world, I was finally able to find one, and have now arranged for the Boutique in China to have my dream Marcie sent to the Boutique here in the US, and am trying to patiently wait for it ).
> 
> Anyway, I then started looking here and there, and ended up staying here! I first went through the 120something pages of this thread, then the 180something pages of the post pics of your Celine thread, then the first page of threads, then the second, etc.
> 
> I first fell in love with the orange Mini, then the red (ALL reds ::roll eyes:: ), then the jungle, then the croc embossed phantom, then the grey with orange piping, then, well, you see where this is going
> 
> I established that I liked the grained leather better than the smooth, because I just love the texture, it's less sensitive (and while I have some OCD tendencies with my stuff and am really neat, I don't want to be babying my bags, they have to live with me!), and the slightly rugged look of it just fits my personality better than the classy smooth. I'm also very partial to silver hardware, and gold is usually a deal breaker for me (except for my upcoming Chloe, obviously, not sure what's up with that, it's my first and only exception :giggles.
> 
> I then started looking more closely at the simple and understated elegance of the classy and classic black, and started obsessing...
> 
> Yesterday, on a whim, and without any hope whatsoever, I picked up my phone and called Barneys in NYC to enquire about the availability of a black mini, in the grained leather, silver hardware. I was passed from SA to SA, until finally, I was passed on to Beryl who immediately answered: I don't have one but I can get you one and have it overnighted to you, you would have it Tuesday, does that work for you?
> 
> The rest is now history, and here I am, Monday evening, wondering how I'm ever going to sleep and survive the day at work and the following birthday party I have to attend before I can come home and discover my new beauty!!!!!! But I'm sure you all know EXACTLY how I feel
> 
> And I have all you Ladies (and Gents!) to blame, uh, thank . All your amazing pictures just pushed me over the edge and made it impossible to resist the call of the Mini
> 
> And I can't believe I just bought 2 such bags within a period of 4 days :greengrin:




Welcome! Haha definitely understand your story! I joined TPF to get advice on the Mulberry Alexa... Suddenly I started seeing here and ther but the Celine forum really grabbed me. I first thought there was no way I should get a $1750 bag (back then the minis were that in the US). And in fact, I never did... I opted for a tricolor mini that was $2200 at the time and a black pouch... Then a father a price increase I got a dune mini, an orange mini and an orange trio, then after another price increase I got my black mini and some SLGs! Lol bare in mind this all started in NOVEMBER! ... Now looking for a tricolor trapeze.

We will help enable you


----------



## annmac

jlao said:
			
		

> Wore my Celine two-tone wedge boots yesterday for girls night out!



I love your boots! Looks absolutely Fab on you!


----------



## annmac

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Happy valentines day everyone!



OMG!!! Beautiful!


----------



## annmac

mrslaygo said:
			
		

> Yellow



Lovely!


----------



## klow-chloe'

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work with my Camel Box!



LOVE your camel box


----------



## annmac

moshi_moshi said:
			
		

> just wanted to post my fluo pink mini!  i took her out of the box friday night, went out and carried her all weekend, you have no idea how many people went gaga over this bag, women AND men, even DBF loves it and he doesn't usually comment.
> 
> sorry i don't have any modeling shots but i was honestly just too busy using the bag i never even got a shot of myself with it, LOL



Congrats! Such a beauty!


----------



## Jadpe

Neo007 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> First post here, and I would like to start by saying how beautiful and stylish you all are, and how incredibly gorgeous all your Celine beauties are!
> 
> I have a confession to make: I first joined tPF a few days ago to look at all the pics of the Chloe Marcie Satchel, desperately looking for one in the color Stone to confirm it was the one I wanted, and then desperately looking for one to buy (after much searching and many many phone calls around the world, I was finally able to find one, and have now arranged for the Boutique in China to have my dream Marcie sent to the Boutique here in the US, and am trying to patiently wait for it ).
> 
> Anyway, I then started looking here and there, and ended up staying here! I first went through the 120something pages of this thread, then the 180something pages of the post pics of your Celine thread, then the first page of threads, then the second, etc.
> 
> I first fell in love with the orange Mini, then the red (ALL reds ::roll eyes:: ), then the jungle, then the croc embossed phantom, then the grey with orange piping, then, well, you see where this is going
> 
> I established that I liked the grained leather better than the smooth, because I just love the texture, it's less sensitive (and while I have some OCD tendencies with my stuff and am really neat, I don't want to be babying my bags, they have to live with me!), and the slightly rugged look of it just fits my personality better than the classy smooth. I'm also very partial to silver hardware, and gold is usually a deal breaker for me (except for my upcoming Chloe, obviously, not sure what's up with that, it's my first and only exception :giggles.
> 
> I then started looking more closely at the simple and understated elegance of the classy and classic black, and started obsessing...
> 
> Yesterday, on a whim, and without any hope whatsoever, I picked up my phone and called Barneys in NYC to enquire about the availability of a black mini, in the grained leather, silver hardware. I was passed from SA to SA, until finally, I was passed on to Beryl who immediately answered: I don't have one but I can get you one and have it overnighted to you, you would have it Tuesday, does that work for you?
> 
> The rest is now history, and here I am, Monday evening, wondering how I'm ever going to sleep and survive the day at work and the following birthday party I have to attend before I can come home and discover my new beauty!!!!!! But I'm sure you all know EXACTLY how I feel
> 
> And I have all you Ladies (and Gents!) to blame, uh, thank . All your amazing pictures just pushed me over the edge and made it impossible to resist the call of the Mini
> 
> And I can't believe I just bought 2 such bags within a period of 4 days :greengrin:


Welcome! TPF is a very dangerous place! You're warned now!

My addiction started the same way, I was looking for some info on Mulberry and then I discovered all the other brands. From CL to Chanel to Celine. 

I know for sure that you'll love your mini! It's such a beautiful bag 

Please post pics if you have your mini!


----------



## jjgarrison

Hi ladies,

Just joined a few days ago and am already realizing this is a very dangerous place. Lol. 

Here are some quick pictures of me attempting to take pictures of my stamped croc with gold hardware before my dear daughter came running underneath me and grabbed the zipper pull to get to the iPhone that's peaking out from the pocket. Lol. Will definitely post better pictures soon. .


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jjgarrison said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just joined a few days ago and am already realizing this is a very dangerous place. Lol.
> 
> Here are some quick pictures of me attempting to take pictures of my stamped croc with gold hardware before my dear daughter came running underneath me and grabbed the zipper pull to get to the iPhone that's peaking out from the pocket. Lol. Will definitely post better pictures soon. .


 
Beautiful bag!! Makes me want to retrun my mini and get the croc phantom!!


----------



## HOT4LV

jjgarrison said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just joined a few days ago and am already realizing this is a very dangerous place. Lol.
> 
> Here are some quick pictures of me attempting to take pictures of my stamped croc with gold hardware before my dear daughter came running underneath me and grabbed the zipper pull to get to the iPhone that's peaking out from the pocket. Lol. Will definitely post better pictures soon. .



So cute! Thanks for posting pics! I have been dieing to see pics of this bag! It is stunning. Do you know if it is from this season and does it have the logo on the front?


----------



## jjgarrison

HOT4LV said:
			
		

> So cute! Thanks for posting pics! I have been dieing to see pics of this bag! It is stunning. Do you know if it is from this season and does it have the logo on the front?



I believe it is. This is my first Celine so I haven't done much research yet since I purchased it over the phone after seeing the pictures of this purse from my SA at Nordstrom. Lol. It's from 2012 Resort collection and it does have the logo on the front. I saw the thread regarding the differences and that did get me a bit confused.

Also, this one seems a lot more structured than other pictures I've seen online. It definitely doesn't collapse as well as others I've seen online.


----------



## designerdiva40

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work with my Camel Box!



Love your YSL shoes too & of course that bag is TDF


----------



## designerdiva40

Thanks for letting me share my very first outing with Miss Trapeze & I am pleased to say she is just gorgeous & light weight plus the shoulder strap makes her perfect for shopping.


----------



## Neo007

Thank you so much for the warm welcome!!!!! I'm very touched  

And yes, this is a dangerous place: I don't even have my mini yet, and already, the phantom croc is back in my face, LOL!!!!

And the Cabas are beautiful too - I almost got one from ******, but restrained myself at the last minute (but only because I really wasn't sure what the bi-color "Storm" stands for :giggles!

I will definitely try to figure out how to post pictures and share my newfound love - I can't wait to share that with you all. It's just so nice to find a place full of likeminded people 

And OMG, stalking the FedEx tracking site, I just saw that my Mini has been delivered and is waiting for me at home!!! 

It's not even noon here yet, and I'm supposed to wait until 9:00 or so tonight before I can see it and touch it?? Aaaargh!!!!! Longest day ever ahead of me!!!! LOL


----------



## Neo007

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks for letting me share my very first outing with Miss Trapeze & I am pleased to say she is just gorgeous & light weight plus the shoulder strap makes her perfect for shopping.



Ooooh, and this one is just gorgeous too!!!! And love how well color coordinated it is with your outfit, just stunning!


----------



## designerdiva40

Neo007 said:


> Ooooh, and this one is just gorgeous too!!!! And love how well color coordinated it is with your outfit, just stunning!



Thanks for such nice words & I read your first post, congrats on scoring your first Celine & they do become very addictive, I'm on my 3rd since 14th Feb when DH got me the Red mini, then I got the Souris Mini & now the latest the Trapeze which I have to say is my favourite & I think that's mainly down to it having a shoulder strap, I bet you don't stick at 1


----------



## klow-chloe'

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks for letting me share my very first outing with Miss Trapeze & I am pleased to say she is just gorgeous & light weight plus the shoulder strap makes her perfect for shopping.


 

Amazing color my dear and you wear her so well


----------



## designerdiva40

klow-chloe' said:


> Amazing color my dear and you wear her so well



Thanks for such kind words & I still can't believe I managed to find one.....I broke the ban for her


----------



## agalarowicz

finally, a close up pic that turned out!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

agalarowicz said:


> finally, a close up pic that turned out!!


 
Love that look! So chic and european!


----------



## agalarowicz

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Love that look! So chic and european!


thanks!! so excited to finally have brought out some summer clothes (like my white grandma capris, lol!)


----------



## klow-chloe'

agalarowicz said:


> finally, a close up pic that turned out!!


 
Gorgeous pic   Love the look and color combination.

Oh no ...The mini smooth camel is calling my name. 

You may need to resize to a smaller pic so it won't get time out.


----------



## agalarowicz

klow-chloe' said:


> Gorgeous pic   Love the look and color combination.
> 
> Oh no ...The mini smooth camel is calling my name.
> 
> You may need to resize to a smaller pic so it won't get time out.



oh no, lol. love the camel, goes perfectly with my navy, hehe. (celine banned!). i'll try to resize, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## starriness

i finally registered~~~ lalala~~~ spent hours reading the old posts! 

I am thinking to get a mini luggage tote recently. thought about buying one last year but the waiting list in NYC was too long and I was lazy to search for carriers. My friend said that luggage tote will fade over time (especially it has been popular for 2 years now) just like chole's paddington. 

Do you girls think buying luggage now is not a wise idea? I want to get a taupe/grey kind of natural color. I have too many black bags and need some change.


----------



## sammix3

starriness said:


> i finally registered~~~ lalala~~~ spent hours reading the old posts!
> 
> I am thinking to get a mini luggage tote recently. thought about buying one last year but the waiting list in NYC was too long and I was lazy to search for carriers. My friend said that luggage tote will fade over time (especially it has been popular for 2 years now) just like chole's paddington.
> 
> Do you girls think buying luggage now is not a wise idea? I want to get a taupe/grey kind of natural color. I have too many black bags and need some change.



I personally think it's a classic.  If you want a taupe/grey, maybe souris?  Dune and camel are very nice taupe/beige colors too.  If you want something more grey, Lune is a whitish grey.


----------



## jacknoy

Me and my phantom


----------



## bag'hem all

Sammyjoe said:


> agalarowicz, really lovely mini!! I love how close it looks to black but against your Navy top the colour really comes out.
> 
> I love your phantom as well as your camel mini of course Bag hem all! Is that a Panerai I spy?? Marina? sorry if it is not that make!



hi sorry for the late reply, I missed this post of yours. Thanks dear, yes I got me a Panerai on my birthday


----------



## bag'hem all

Tokyo said:


> BHA,Congrats!!! I just saw your mod pic with Phantom, Its so beautiful I love the whole look! You are so strong that you could restrain yourself which I can`t do so often Is a micro coming to you soon?! I will look forward to seeing your micro:sunnies Enjoy your Beautiful camel pebbeld mini!!! And thank you for the nice words for my new addition, I take my Classic Box out often , its so great new option to have it apart from my Bal and Celine collection!!!



sorry for the late reply... I actually am feeling a bit of regret walking away from that Micro every now and then  I do hope my pre-order arrives SOON! It's taking forever


----------



## bag'hem all

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks for letting me share my very first outing with Miss Trapeze & I am pleased to say she is just gorgeous & light weight plus the shoulder strap makes her perfect for shopping.



Am loving your Trapeze it's really pretty, Congrats!


----------



## bag'hem all

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol  yummy
> 
> 
> this is my new navy mini



lovely as always CG, your looking vavavoooom!


----------



## designerdiva40

bag'hem all said:


> Am loving your Trapeze it's really pretty, Congrats!



Thanks honey, you have a beautiful Celine collection, I especially love your Phantom


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bag'hem all said:


> lovely as always CG, your looking vavavoooom!


ohh thank you sweetie!i also love your mod pictures


----------



## starriness

sammix3 said:


> I personally think it's a classic. If you want a taupe/grey, maybe souris? Dune and camel are very nice taupe/beige colors too. If you want something more grey, Lune is a whitish grey.


 
I agree. the look, volume and texture of the bag is a very nice combination.  They just increased the price this year, which seems that they won't discontinue this bag soon. 

http://spottedfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Celine-Souris-Grey-Mini-Luggage-Bag-e1329064704977-300x273.jpg
is this the souris you were referring to? I think I saw this bag and the Lune in store yesterday. They just got some new stock in for 2012 resort. I saw some old posts of the camel color - very cute color! but looks like they don't do that color anymore. this bag runs out very quick anywhere in NYC.


----------



## Neo007

Just wanted to pop in to report back on receiving my new (and first!) Celine yesterday, and to say that my crush has just evolved into forever deep love!!!!!! It's just... well you all know !!!!!!

I just got the drummed black mini, so not sure anyone wants to see it again (I'm also not sure on how to post pics, lol, but I'm sure I could figure it out)?

I have to travel out of country next week, and was wondering which bag to take with me - I'm not wondering anymore, my new baby is coming with me 

Anyway, that's what I came to say, but also saw agalarowicz' beautiful camel (very chic with the whole outfit, you ladies just blow me away everytime!!!!), and someone's new croc phantom somewhere - just yum!!!!!

And in the meantime, I keep on petting my drummed mini ...


----------



## starriness

Neo007 said:


> Just wanted to pop in to report back on receiving my new (and first!) Celine yesterday, and to say that my crush has just evolved into forever deep love!!!!!! It's just... well you all know !!!!!!
> 
> I just got the drummed black mini, so not sure anyone wants to see it again (I'm also not sure on how to post pics, lol, but I'm sure I could figure it out)?
> 
> I have to travel out of country next week, and was wondering which bag to take with me - I'm not wondering anymore, my new baby is coming with me
> 
> Anyway, that's what I came to say, but also saw agalarowicz' beautiful camel (very chic with the whole outfit, you ladies just blow me away everytime!!!!), and someone's new croc phantom somewhere - just yum!!!!!
> 
> And in the meantime, I keep on petting my drummed mini ...


 
Congrat!!! I would go for the drummed black mini if I didn't have other black bags. I think that bag in blakc is just naturally perfect! did you get the one with gold chain or silver chain?


----------



## Neo007

starriness said:


> Congrat!!! I would go for the drummed black mini if I didn't have other black bags. I think that bag in blakc is just naturally perfect! did you get the one with gold chain or silver chain?



Thank you ! And I have to say that I agree: I mean, I LOVE all the beautiful colors, they are all stunners, but I can't get over the simple and understated beauty of the black - just perfect, as you said (although, I'm not saying I can't see a colored one somewhere in my future, lol!).

I went with the silver hardware (I'm pretty partial to silver toned hardware in general though). I say go for it anyway: I bet this bag is different from everything else you have, so it justifies having it in a classic color, no ?


----------



## designerdiva40

starriness said:


> I agree. the look, volume and texture of the bag is a very nice combination.  They just increased the price this year, which seems that they won't discontinue this bag soon.
> 
> http://spottedfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Celine-Souris-Grey-Mini-Luggage-Bag-e1329064704977-300x273.jpg
> is this the souris you were referring to? I think I saw this bag and the Lune in store yesterday. They just got some new stock in for 2012 resort. I saw some old posts of the camel color - very cute color! but looks like they don't do that color anymore. this bag runs out very quick anywhere in NYC.



Hi that is the Souris, I did a reveal of mine a couple of weeks ago & Souris is the only mini Celine do with white stitching.HTH


----------



## starriness

Neo007 said:


> Thank you ! And I have to say that I agree: I mean, I LOVE all the beautiful colors, they are all stunners, but I can't get over the simple and understated beauty of the black - just perfect, as you said (although, I'm not saying I can't see a colored one somewhere in my future, lol!).
> 
> I went with the silver hardware (I'm pretty partial to silver toned hardware in general though). I say go for it anyway: I bet this bag is different from everything else you have, so it justifies having it in a classic color, no ?


 
can't get enough from black ~~ cool and effortless beauty~ though I have other colored bags, i carry black bags (and red) much more often.  when I decided between color and black of the same bag, i have to persuade myself to think i need to add some colors to my collection, lol.

i wanted to get a natural color of mini. I totally love the black mini but I have too many black bags (especially one from Prada of a very similar size). Since celine has a wider range of colors to choose from, I thought I should probably go for a little change from black... still struggling now.


----------



## starriness

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi that is the Souris, I did a reveal of mine a couple of weeks ago & Souris is the only mini Celine do with white stitching.HTH


 
yea, you are right! I just noticed it. that's why it looks a little bit different. 

Do you think it is a pretty / easy-to-go-with color? I never had any bag in sandy colors before. i normally wear warm-toned or bright-color outfit, like red, pink etc...


----------



## shpahlc

starriness said:


> yea, you are right! I just noticed it. that's why it looks a little bit different.
> 
> Do you think it is a pretty / easy-to-go-with color? I never had any bag in sandy colors before. i normally wear warm-toned or bright-color outfit, like red, pink etc...



I have the Souris and I LOVE it.  I get tons of compliments on the color, and it really does go with everything.  I think it's the perfect neutral go-with-all bag.


----------



## designerdiva40

starriness said:


> yea, you are right! I just noticed it. that's why it looks a little bit different.
> 
> Do you think it is a pretty / easy-to-go-with color? I never had any bag in sandy colors before. i normally wear warm-toned or bright-color outfit, like red, pink etc...



Hi here is the link to my reveal, I would say its more of a grey Taupe & some TPF members have described it similar to the Hermes Taupe colour. HTH

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/reveal-of-my-second-celine-i-love-yay-734149.html


----------



## starriness

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi here is the link to my reveal, I would say its more of a grey Taupe & some TPF members have described it similar to the Hermes Taupe colour. HTH
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/reveal-of-my-second-celine-i-love-yay-734149.html


 
just checked your pix out. It is greyish but the white trimming makes it very warm. Interesting color! I was about to wait for the cholocate brown color since the sales said they had a couple in stock a few month back and might have more. btw, i was just told they had a new color - olive green + gold hardware. sounds like a good combination too~~~ Wish I could get them ALL


----------



## starriness

shpahlc said:


> I have the Souris and I LOVE it. I get tons of compliments on the color, and it really does go with everything. I think it's the perfect neutral go-with-all bag.


 
It is a pretty color~~~ I was just not sure whether I can handle the color :-p. I am going to check it out in store tonight! Thanks for the comment~~~


----------



## designerdiva40

starriness said:


> just checked your pix out. It is greyish but the white trimming makes it very warm. Interesting color! I was about to wait for the cholocate brown color since the sales said they had a couple in stock a few month back and might have more. btw, i was just told they had a new color - olive green + gold hardware. sounds like a good combination too~~~ Wish I could get them ALL



I think the green is called Jungle.


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys! I just did a blog post with my Cobalt Blue Celine Mini Luggage! Here are a few photos, there are ton more in my blog post here:

http://www.thefashionminx.com/cobalt-blue-and-denim/

The cobalt blue is really stunning! I am in love! xoxoxo


----------



## Charmystique

Standing on the toilet bowl for a full length shot!


----------



## starriness

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! I just did a blog post with my Cobalt Blue Celine Mini Luggage! Here are a few photos, there are ton more in my blog post here:
> 
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/cobalt-blue-and-denim/
> 
> The cobalt blue is really stunning! I am in love! xoxoxo


 
LOVE this color!!!!!! goes with your denim shirt ~ did you get it in NYC?


----------



## designerdiva40

Charmystique said:


> Standing on the toilet bowl for a full length shot!



 I love how your standing on the toilet....great pic


----------



## designerdiva40

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! I just did a blog post with my Cobalt Blue Celine Mini Luggage! Here are a few photos, there are ton more in my blog post here:
> 
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/cobalt-blue-and-denim/
> 
> The cobalt blue is really stunning! I am in love! xoxoxo



Love this colour & every time I see the cobalt blue mini I could kick myself for not buying it when I had the chance ;(

You look great with it


----------



## Charmystique

designerdiva40 said:


> I love how your standing on the toilet....great pic



Glad to have made you laugh! HAHA. The pictures in front of my full-length mirror kept coming out tooo dark. So I had to resort to standing on the toilet instead.


----------



## designerdiva40

Charmystique said:


> Glad to have made you laugh! HAHA. The pictures in front of my full-length mirror kept coming out tooo dark. So I had to resort to standing on the toilet instead.



I love it & I usually take mine in changing rooms or public toilets 

Beautiful bag & every time I see every ones pics it makes me realize why I love Celine so much


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! I just did a blog post with my Cobalt Blue Celine Mini Luggage! Here are a few photos, there are ton more in my blog post here:
> 
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/cobalt-blue-and-denim/
> 
> The cobalt blue is really stunning! I am in love! xoxoxo


 amazing! this colour is perfect with your blonde hair


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Charmystique said:


> Standing on the toilet bowl for a full length shot!


 you are so cute ) the phantom is perfect on you  (btw i love your dark green phatom...i hope to find one in the same colour someday)


----------



## Charmystique

designerdiva40 said:


> I love it & I usually take mine in changing rooms or public toilets
> 
> Beautiful bag & every time I see every ones pics it makes me realize why I love Celine so much



They are the best places to take pictures! Mirrors + Good lighting! What's not to love?

ITA with you on this one. Just can't get enough of Celine.


----------



## Charmystique

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are so cute ) the phantom is perfect on you  (btw i love your dark green phatom...i hope to find one in the same colour someday)



Awww thanks CHLOEGLAMOUR! I love my emerald phantom too. It's my travel bag, so I stuff all sorts of things inside and lug it around. But it's still holding up great.


----------



## designerdiva40

Charmystique said:


> They are the best places to take pictures! Mirrors + Good lighting! What's not to love?
> 
> ITA with you on this one. Just can't get enough of Celine.



 I thought I was Celine content but with all the reveals of the Phantom I now have that on my list too......this list is never ending


----------



## Charmystique

designerdiva40 said:


> I thought I was Celine content but with all the reveals of the Phantom I now have that on my list too......this list is never ending



Yep! My new love is now the Trapeze. Sigh.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Charmystique said:


> Awww thanks CHLOEGLAMOUR! I love my emerald phantom too. It's my travel bag, so I stuff all sorts of things inside and lug it around. But it's still holding up great.


ohhh lucky you ....it is a wonderful shade of green, i hope celine will produce it again (or something similar) on next season


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

designerdiva40 said:


> I thought I was Celine content but with all the reveals of the Phantom I now have that on my list too......this list is never ending


  lol better stay away from tpf :couch::giggles:


----------



## designerdiva40

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> lol better stay away from tpf :couch::giggles:



 couldn't agree more, think DH might have our internet disconnected


----------



## Julierose

agalarowicz said:


> finally, a close up pic that turned out!!



Oh I love this!! What color is this??


----------



## Julierose

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are so cute ) the phantom is perfect on you  (btw i love your dark green phatom...i hope to find one in the same colour someday)



Thank you Chloe!!! I love it!
Here is another gorgeous shot...


----------



## Julierose

starriness said:


> LOVE this color!!!!!! goes with your denim shirt ~ did you get it in NYC?



Thank you!! No, I got it from this amazing ebay seller who didn't want it!


----------



## agalarowicz

Julierose said:


> Oh I love this!! What color is this??


its the smooth camel


----------



## klow-chloe'

Julierose said:


> Thank you Chloe!!! I love it!
> Here is another gorgeous shot...


 
Gorgeous !!


----------



## peironglow

Julierose said:
			
		

> Hey guys! I just did a blog post with my Cobalt Blue Celine Mini Luggage! Here are a few photos, there are ton more in my blog post here:
> 
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/cobalt-blue-and-denim/
> 
> The cobalt blue is really stunning! I am in love! xoxoxo



Congrats on getting your new beauty! I hope to receive that soon!


----------



## tanzaaa

Syma said:


> ^ You look gorgeous, I love the pop of colour on your mini!
> 
> Some quick pics of me with my Pink Micro and Green Mini and Tri colour Mini which I took for a pfrmer to give her an idea of size.


I love the charm on the green Celine! May I ask where it's from? x


----------



## Syma

tanzaaa said:


> I love the charm on the green Celine! May I ask where it's from? x



Thank you  The charm is from Celine, it is a robot charm from the pre-phoebe days.


----------



## purse-nality

Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....


----------



## designerdiva40

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154



OMG you look gorgeous & that Box is TDF.....Love the whole outfit


----------



## Jadpe

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154


You look great and your box is tdf! I can't wait to graduate and get my box


----------



## Tokyo

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154


 
p-n, Gorgeous!!! Love your shoes too!!!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154



Omg! Beautiful. What color is it?... I think I need a box


----------



## calisnoopy

bornfree said:


> loving the hibiscus print


 

love this print too!

may i ask what the fabric is on these 2 pieces and the price points approximately if you dont mind?


----------



## calisnoopy

agalarowicz said:


> finally, a close up pic that turned out!!


 
love it! such a nice neutral and easy to wear combo!


----------



## calisnoopy

Julierose said:


> Hey guys! I just did a blog post with my Cobalt Blue Celine Mini Luggage! Here are a few photos, there are ton more in my blog post here:
> 
> http://www.thefashionminx.com/cobalt-blue-and-denim/
> 
> The cobalt blue is really stunning! I am in love! xoxoxo


 

the cobalt is stunning and you're so photogenic and happy!


----------



## calisnoopy

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154


 
so pretty!


----------



## calisnoopy

Charmystique said:


> Standing on the toilet bowl for a full length shot!


 
cute! almost looks like an artsy pic hehe


----------



## angelastoel




----------



## klow-chloe'

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154


 
Gorgeous!! 
Loving the toilet theme too


----------



## klow-chloe'

angelastoel said:


>


 
Hey - LOVE your Camel and the Acne top   it's so cool your it without the scarf.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Charmystique said:


> Standing on the toilet bowl for a full length shot!


 
Ahh I missed out this post.  
You look really cool


----------



## Charmystique

calisnoopy said:


> cute! almost looks like an artsy pic hehe



Thanks hon! xP


----------



## Charmystique

klow-chloe' said:


> Ahh I missed out this post.
> You look really cool



How could you? ): ): HAHA! Kidding, well you saw it in the end so it doesn't matter. Thanks sweetie!


----------



## agalarowicz

calisnoopy said:


> love it! such a nice neutral and easy to wear combo!


thanks! i really need to give her a break!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Celine Cobalt Blue Nano Bag*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154


 you are such an elegant and gorgeous lady , love the whole outfit esp .your sandals!


----------



## chocos

calisnoopy said:


> *Celine Cobalt Blue Nano Bag*



Oh myyyy!! Love ur cobalt nano!!


----------



## calisnoopy

chocos said:


> Oh myyyy!! Love ur cobalt nano!!


 
awww thanks!! i love how nice of a blue it is too, so vibrant and saturated!!


----------



## agalarowicz

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154



love this whole outfit!


----------



## luciabugia

Took out my old Boogie bag today.  More pictures on my blog http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-twin-photographers.html


----------



## angelastoel

Awhile ago I posted my first Celine here, but I actually already owned a vintage one! A sort of pre-box bag. Bought quite a while ago for only 80 euro!


----------



## kiwishopper

What a rare vintage find!



angelastoel said:


> Awhile ago I posted my first Celine here, but I actually already owned a vintage one! A sort of pre-box bag. Bought quite a while ago for only 80 euro!


----------



## angelamaz2

calisnoopy said:


> *Celine Cobalt Blue Nano Bag*


u look so cute in the blue colbalt nano


----------



## jenayb

purse-nality said:


> Ds graduation today! Yay! Joining the toilet theme  lol.....
> 
> View attachment 1643154



Who are your shoes by!?


----------



## calisnoopy

angelamaz2 said:


> u look so cute in the blue colbalt nano


 
awww thanks!!!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

calisnoopy said:


> *Celine Cobalt Blue Nano Bag*


 
You lokk really cute with your Cobalt Blue Nano


----------



## klow-chloe'

angelastoel said:


> Awhile ago I posted my first Celine here, but I actually already owned a vintage one! A sort of pre-box bag. Bought quite a while ago for only 80 euro!


 
Love your look


----------



## klow-chloe'

My Mini in smooth Orange.


----------



## dreamlet

klow-chloe' said:


> My Mini in smooth Orange.



Love these pics!! And the bag is gorgeous


----------



## iluvmybags

klow-chloe' said:


> My Mini in smooth Orange.


Amazing pics!  What kind of camera did you use to take them?


----------



## iluvmybags

angelastoel said:


>



Your Camel Luggage looks so wonderfully soft and broken in - do you carry it a lot?  That's the Mini, right?


----------



## HOT4LV

klow-chloe' said:


> My Mini in smooth Orange.



OMG! Looks so amazing on you! I need to add this color to my wish list!


----------



## klow-chloe'

dreamlet said:


> Love these pics!! And the bag is gorgeous


 
Thank you for the kind word


----------



## klow-chloe'

iluvmybags said:


> Amazing pics! What kind of camera did you use to take them?


 
Thank you iluvmybags 

It's a Canon 600D SLR


----------



## klow-chloe'

HOT4LV said:


> OMG! Looks so amazing on you! I need to add this color to my wish list!


 
HOT4LV - after saw the pics of your black croc Phantom I think need to get that one too   I already add it to my wishlist.
Will have to wait for a little while


----------



## cloudzz

klow-chloe' said:


> My Mini in smooth Orange.



OMG simply STUNNING!!!!!!!


----------



## angelastoel

iluvmybags said:


> Your Camel Luggage looks so wonderfully soft and broken in - do you carry it a lot?  That's the Mini, right?



thanks! I am carrying it a lot! It's the shoulder size


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Klow-chloe - what a great photo! Love your bag and the pic!


----------



## piomadrid

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and in two weeks I'm going to Milano. I want to buy a Céline bag, the trapeze, but I want to ask first about the prices. Can anyone tell me about them?
Thank you very much!


----------



## FrenchSandra

Hi, *Piomadrid*, I've just bought a Trapeze in Roma for 1300 euros. But it's the small (with the strap) in one color : Souris. Drummed leather, with the wings in suede.
Hope it helps.
Have a nice trip


----------



## piomadrid

Hi frenchsandra!! the small one in one color 1.300? ok, thank's a lot! I wanted the tricolore trapeze in burgundy, gray, and ivory in a medium size, I hope it cost 1.500-2.000


----------



## peironglow

I love mini in this POP colors!  Congrats!  



klow-chloe' said:


> My Mini in smooth Orange.


----------



## purse-nality

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG you look gorgeous & that Box is TDF.....Love the whole outfit





Jadpe said:


> You look great and your box is tdf! I can't wait to graduate and get my box





Tokyo said:


> p-n, Gorgeous!!! Love your shoes too!!!





ilsecita said:


> Omg! Beautiful. What color is it?... I think I need a box





calisnoopy said:


> so pretty!





klow-chloe' said:


> Gorgeous!!
> Loving the toilet theme too





CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you are such an elegant and gorgeous lady , love the whole outfit esp .your sandals!


 



agalarowicz said:


> love this whole outfit!





jenaywins said:


> Who are your shoes by!?




THANK YOU ALL for the kind words!!! 

*Ilsecita*, its camel. Apologies for the pic quality!

*Jenay*, sandals by Zara :shame:. By far the comfiest heels i have from them! 
http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189510/630919/HIGH+HEEL+SANDAL+WITH+BUCKLES


----------



## purse-nality

calisnoopy said:


> *Celine Cobalt Blue Nano Bag*



Cutie! Tired from shopping, though? 




luciabugia said:


> Took out my old Boogie bag today.  More pictures on my blog http://mrsjackofalltradesdaily.blogspot.com/2012/03/my-twin-photographers.html
> 
> View attachment 1645939



Beautiful! Looks really well-cared for!




angelastoel said:


> Awhile ago I posted my first Celine here, but I actually already owned a vintage one! A sort of pre-box bag. Bought quite a while ago for only 80 euro!



I luv luv the pre-philo Box too! What a score!




klow-chloe' said:


> My Mini in smooth Orange.



What can i say? WOW!!! Awesome backdrop! Celine really got this orange so so right! Does it feel heavy for you? I read your previous posts about weight concerns. Hope its to your liking!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> THANK YOU ALL for the kind words!!!
> 
> *Ilsecita*, its camel. Apologies for the pic quality!
> 
> *Jenay*, sandals by Zara :shame:. By far the comfiest heels i have from them!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189510/630919/HIGH+HEEL+SANDAL+WITH+BUCKLES





Ahh! This just confirms camel is gonna be the box for me  Haha we have such similar taste!


----------



## purse-nality

ilsecita said:


> Ahh! This just confirms camel is gonna be the box for me  Haha we have such similar taste!



 True! Great minds think alike!


----------



## jenayb

purse-nality said:


> *Jenay*, sandals by Zara :shame:. By far the comfiest heels i have from them!
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stor...2/189510/630919/HIGH+HEEL+SANDAL+WITH+BUCKLES


 
WOW! They are sooooooo chic! I was not expecting you to say Zara!


----------



## iluvmybags

piomadrid said:


> Hi frenchsandra!! the small one in one color 1.300? ok, thank's a lot! I wanted the tricolore trapeze in burgundy, gray, and ivory in a medium size, I hope it cost 1.500-2.000&#8364;


the burgundy, grey, ivory Trapeze is actually from last Fall, so it's unlikely that you'll find one at a retail store any more (even when they were available, they were relatively HTF).  There is a new color combo for Summer, that's very similar -- it's burgundy & grey with forest green suede wings (instead of ivory leather).  I actually just purchased this same bag -- there are pics of it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/my-celine-family-now-outnumbers-all-other-designers-723500-4.html#post21335476

there also isn't a Medium size Trapeze -- there's the small, which is referred to as the Long Strap Trapeze (because it has the longer shoulder strap) and the larger size, which I believe is just referred to as the Trapeze (this size doesn't come with the longer shoulder strap).

Good Luck with your search!  Please show us pics when you finally get one!


----------



## klow-chloe'

purse-nality said:


> What can i say? WOW!!! Awesome backdrop! Celine really got this orange so so right! Does it feel heavy for you? I read your previous posts about weight concerns. Hope its to your liking!


 
The weight is perfect  not too heavy just perfect


----------



## piomadrid

*iluvmybags* thank you very much for the information. I love you're trapeze new bag!!! Wich size is it?? It's gorgeous!! Can you tell me how much does it cost?? I'll travel to Milan in two weeks and I like to buy it! 
Thank you again


----------



## kitechick

piomadrid said:
			
		

> iluvmybags thank you very much for the information. I love you're trapeze new bag!!! Wich size is it?? It's gorgeous!! Can you tell me how much does it cost?? I'll travel to Milan in two weeks and I like to buy it!
> Thank you again



Current price for the Trapeze in Europe is 1300&euro; (that's what I paid for the Tri-Colour Trapeze in Germany two weeks ago).


----------



## iluvmybags

piomadrid said:


> *iluvmybags* thank you very much for the information. I love you're trapeze new bag!!! Wich size is it?? It's gorgeous!! Can you tell me how much does it cost?? I'll travel to Milan in two weeks and I like to buy it!
> Thank you again


thank you P!! I love it too
here's the response I gave you in another thread -- maybe this will help!!


iluvmybags said:


> thank you P!
> It's the smaller Trapeze (there is no medium) -- the official name is LONG STRAP TRAPEZE
> the larger one doesn't come with the longer shoulder strap, so I think that one is just called the Trapeze.
> It was $2100 from Neimans.  I'm not sure how much more the larger one is -- I think it's either $2300 or 2400


----------



## pinkydoodle

i know, another black bag.. it seems i can't get enough of it.. let me share my new baby Micro Black in Grained leather with my cutesy pocketbac holder


----------



## piomadrid

*kitechik and iluvmybags* thank you very very very much!! When I returned to Madrid with my trapeze, I will show you photos!!


----------



## littlemissmafia

pinkydoodle said:


> i know, another black bag.. it seems i can't get enough of it.. let me share my new baby Micro Black in Grained leather with my cutesy pocketbac holder



that's too cute!! may i know where you got your pocketbac holder from? TIA!


----------



## pinkydoodle

^ its from bath and body works


----------



## purse-nality

jenaywins said:


> WOW! They are sooooooo chic! I was not expecting you to say Zara!



i feel a celine-ish vibe too ... our local store just recently got their replenishment, and per my SA, my size never made it to the floor!





klow-chloe' said:


> The weight is perfect  not too heavy just perfect



yay glad to hear! enjoy! 





pinkydoodle said:


> i know, another black bag.. it seems i can't get enough of it.. let me share my new baby Micro Black in Grained leather with my cutesy pocketbac holder



can't go wrong w/ classic black... pocketbac is too cute! i never really like them visibly hanging on bags, but this i can't resist! doubles as a charm


----------



## dannkat

My coq micro in action







Sent from my iPad2 using PurseForum


----------



## kiwishopper

So cute! This size is perfect for you! 


dannkat said:


> My coq micro in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad2 using PurseForum


----------



## agalarowicz

the dark circles i have going on under those shades are pretty impressive...


----------



## FrenchSandra

My black nano in action today. So in love with nanos...


----------



## angelamaz2

FrenchSandra said:
			
		

> My black nano in action today. So in love with nanos...



Love ur black nano cute


----------



## Mentalism

We just got back from Saturday's lunch - our first time out and about together


----------



## FrenchSandra

Mentalism said:


> We just got back from Saturday's lunch - our first time out and about together



So beautiful ! Love your shoes too. 

*Angelamaz2*, thank you


----------



## blueking07

After brunch on a Saturday, Ms Mini Colbalt and I took a stroll by the waterfront. It is lurrrrvvvve everytime I bring her out!


----------



## LV3J

I'm loving all your Celine in pretty colors! Here's me with my tri-color from the Fall


----------



## agalarowicz

I promise I'll give the camel a break for a while, lol!


----------



## NYCavalier

sm croc phantom


----------



## purse-nality

dannkat said:


> My coq micro in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad2 using PurseForum



Wow you look incredible dann! Not that it was any lesser, but far diff from the past pics i recall on chanel sub (hope i'm thinkin of the right gal) 




agalarowicz said:


> the dark circles i have going on under those shades are pretty impressive...



Lovely! 




FrenchSandra said:


> My black nano in action today. So in love with nanos...



You look chic S! Nano is definitely growing on me. Just can't decide between neutral or a pop color....




Mentalism said:


> We just got back from Saturday's lunch - our first time out and about together



Nice and very polished!




blueking07 said:


> After brunch on a Saturday, Ms Mini Colbalt and I took a stroll by the waterfront. It is lurrrrvvvve everytime I bring her out!



Beautiful! Another bag that got away..... MBS architectecture is simply breathtaking!




LV3J said:


> I'm loving all your Celine in pretty colors! Here's me with my tri-color from the Fall



Ganda girl!  you wear her so well!




agalarowicz said:


> I promise I'll give the camel a break for a while, lol!



Oh no.i luv luv seeing camel! Such a to-go color. You look so pretty!



NYCavalier said:


> sm croc phantom



Gah! Just when i'm trying to forget that i need this in my life...... Loves!!!


----------



## Julierose

Took out my Cobalt Blue Celine mini luggage yesterday.......LOVE this bag!
Tons more photos on my blog here:http://www.thefashionminx.com/neon-brights/


----------



## FrenchSandra

Today carrying my small croc Phantom, with some real alligator from Hermès.

I'm really in love with the phantom


----------



## kiwishopper

Lipstick red mini luggage with balenciaga moto jacket today, more are on my blog


----------



## RareLuxus

Mentalism said:


> We just got back from Saturday's lunch - our first time out and about together



Love this look!


----------



## RareLuxus

FrenchSandra said:


> Today carrying my small croc Phantom, with some real alligator from Hermès.
> 
> I'm really in love with the phantom



Beautiful photos!


----------



## xiali

My pink mini with bunny &#58151;&#58668;&#58158;


----------



## Anna_525

Been using this everyday!


----------



## Noramor

Mentalism said:


> We just got back from Saturday's lunch - our first time out and about together



Sooo beautiful bag! - and your shoes as well


----------



## IceCap11

xiali said:


> My pink mini with bunny &#58151;&#58668;&#58158;



Hee hee that is supercute


----------



## klow-chloe'

xiali said:


> My pink mini with bunny &#58151;&#58668;&#58158;


 
Love your fluo pink


----------



## klow-chloe'

Anna_525 said:


> Been using this everyday!


 
Beautiful and perfect size


----------



## celafusion

xiali said:


> My pink mini with bunny &#58151;&#58668;&#58158;



Superrr cute!!!


----------



## tutu23

I bought my mini luggage last weekend. But yesterday I found the leather of two ears(i mean two sides) are a little bit different. The left side is same with the bag while the right side is more soft. That is strange. And the back of zip has a word start with "L". I am confusing whether is a real one or a fake. Who can identify for me?Thanks a lot.


----------



## ilsecita

tutu23 said:


> I bought my mini luggage last weekend. But yesterday I found the leather of two ears(i mean two sides) are a little bit different. The left side is same with the bag while the right side is more soft. That is strange. And the back of zip has a word start with "L". I am confusing whether is a real one or a fake. Who can identify for me?Thanks a lot.



You should post the pics in the authentication thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...please-read-rules-use-format-post-353733.html


----------



## NeonLights

Mentalism said:


> We just got back from Saturday's lunch - our first time out and about together    [/
> 
> An a great outting it was.. Loving the whole outfit!


----------



## Charmystique

tutu23 said:


> I bought my mini luggage last weekend. But yesterday I found the leather of two ears(i mean two sides) are a little bit different. The left side is same with the bag while the right side is more soft. That is strange. And the back of zip has a word start with "L". I am confusing whether is a real one or a fake. Who can identify for me?Thanks a lot.



That's a Lampo zipper, I'm pretty sure its authentic! Also sometimes the same leather on the bag might look different because of the variations in the leather. It's normal I wouldn't worry too much. All the same post it on the authentication thread if you're not sure. (:


----------



## ilsecita

Charmystique said:


> That's a Lampo zipper, I'm pretty sure its authentic! Also sometimes the same leather on the bag might look different because of the variations in the leather. It's normal I wouldn't worry too much. All the same post it on the authentication thread if you're not sure. (:



The authenticators have stated they believe it's a fake


----------



## Makenna

Celine doesn't use Lampo zippers or do they?  I know Balenciaga does but I looked on my Mini and none of them says Lampo on them.


----------



## Monppei

me w/t my tri-colored mini it s a perfect piece for any spring-look outfit


----------



## fumi

Monppei said:


> me w/t my tri-colored mini it s a perfect piece for any spring-look outfit



Aww you look so cute! :sunnies And love the color scheme of the bag!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Monppei said:


> me w/t my tri-colored mini it s a perfect piece for any spring-look outfit


 
Love your look very cute!


----------



## sammix3

Monppei said:


> me w/t my tri-colored mini it s a perfect piece for any spring-look outfit



Gorgeous bag for gorgeous girl


----------



## prettyang

Monppei said:


> me w/t my tri-colored mini it s a perfect piece for any spring-look outfit


Love the combination. A cute bag.


----------



## prettyang

kiwishopper said:


> Lipstick red mini luggage with balenciaga moto jacket today, more are on my blog


The color is so stuning. Love it.


----------



## prettyang

is Celine Mini cheaper in UK than in Asia countries? ANyone know?


----------



## xiali

prettyang said:


> is Celine Mini cheaper in UK than in Asia countries? ANyone know?


in uk the mini price is 1550


----------



## bsufku

xiali said:


> in uk the mini price is 1550


 
the tri colour mini luggages are £1750


----------



## sammix3

Here's my outfit of the day with my black mini


----------



## kiwishopper

sammix3 said:


> Here's my outfit of the day with my black mini



So cute!!! Love the neon shoes!


----------



## klow-chloe'

sammix3 said:


> Here's my outfit of the day with my black mini


 
You look lovely there, love your pumps 
Are they the Brian Atwood Maniac pumps?


----------



## purse-nality

my sis, from her lookbooknu page 



(styled by yours truly)


----------



## lmvi72

All gorgeous...


----------



## lmvi72

Oh Em Gee!! I loooove the Sunkist color! I want one!!!!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> my sis, from her lookbooknu page
> 
> 
> 
> (styled by yours truly)



You did an amazing job! 

Ps her pants are TDF


----------



## designerdiva40

purse-nality said:


> my sis, from her lookbooknu page
> 
> 
> 
> (styled by yours truly)



Your sis looks amazing, is she a model...... Beautiful lady


----------



## Pinkydream

Here is me today with my storm pouch
This is my first mod pic in the Celine forum


----------



## designerdiva40

Pinkydream said:


> Here is me today with my storm pouch
> This is my first mod pic in the Celine forum
> 
> View attachment 1662722



love it & I really need one of these pouch's.....great colour too


----------



## FrenchSandra

Pinkydream said:


> Here is me today with my storm pouch
> This is my first mod pic in the Celine forum
> 
> View attachment 1662722



Really beautiful pouch. I love this color.


----------



## FrenchSandra

sammix3 said:


> Here's my outfit of the day with my black mini



Love your Black mini with your outfit and the beautiful pink shoes...


----------



## FrenchSandra

purse-nality said:


> my sis, from her lookbooknu page
> 
> 
> 
> (styled by yours truly)




Very artistic pics 

And this Orange baby is so yummy !


----------



## ilsecita

Pinkydream said:


> Here is me today with my storm pouch
> This is my first mod pic in the Celine forum
> 
> View attachment 1662722



What an amazing color!


----------



## Monppei

me, black trapeze and my lovely chili


----------



## Pinkydream

ilsecita said:


> What an amazing color!



Thank you so much ilsecita! My mom bought it for me from the fabulous Chrystalla at Departement Feminin, they have a few left


----------



## Pinkydream

designerdiva40 said:


> love it & I really need one of these pouch's.....great colour too



Yes you absolutely need one too dear designerdiva It holds more than expected and the design is such a classic. Its avail for 320 at departement feminin


----------



## ilsecita

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much ilsecita! My mom bought it for me from the fabulous Chrystalla at Departement Feminin, they have a few left



I LOVE Chrystalla! She's a lovely SA  congrats in your new pouch!


----------



## agalarowicz

Monppei said:


> me, black trapeze and my lovely chili


adorable!


----------



## purse-nality

ilsecita said:


> You did an amazing job!
> 
> Ps her pants are TDF





designerdiva40 said:


> Your sis looks amazing, is she a model...... Beautiful lady





FrenchSandra said:


> Very artistic pics
> 
> And this Orange baby is so yummy !



THANK YOU loves! 

K, she wish! lol. 'vertically challenged'  although she'll be super flattered you asked!


----------



## tutu23

Charmystique said:


> That's a Lampo zipper, I'm pretty sure its authentic! Also sometimes the same leather on the bag might look different because of the variations in the leather. It's normal I wouldn't worry too much. All the same post it on the authentication thread if you're not sure. (:



Did you see this zipper before? I saw a fake balenciaga has the same one...And if the two sides are different with body, I can understand. But the situation is the leather is different between left and right, that is really strange. Thx for your help~


----------



## klow-chloe'

purse-nality said:


> my sis, from her lookbooknu page
> 
> 
> 
> (styled by yours truly)



Nice shot LOVE the orange envelope


----------



## purse-nality

klow-chloe' said:


> Nice shot LOVE the orange envelope



thanks! 'o-range' you glad?! lol! sorry can't help it!


----------



## designerdiva40

Pinkydream said:


> Yes you absolutely need one too dear designerdiva It holds more than expected and the design is such a classic. Its avail for 320 at departement feminin



Hi I checked these out last weekend when I returned my Trapeze but can't decide on colour, there £280 in the UK, I thought they would be more than that.


----------



## Pinkydream

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I checked these out last weekend when I returned my Trapeze but can't decide on colour, there £280 in the UK, I thought they would be more than that.



Hi, the price is indeed fab! The pouch is so very well made and the smooth leather is so very soft and beautiful. I like the storm because to me it can be used for going out or casual because of the greyish part, which looks great with denim too. Why did you return your Trapeze?


----------



## designerdiva40

Pinkydream said:


> Hi, the price is indeed fab! The pouch is so very well made and the smooth leather is so very soft and beautiful. I like the storm because to me it can be used for going out or casual because of the greyish part, which looks great with denim too. Why did you return your Trapeze?



Oh no its bot been returned its had to be repaired, I posted a thread about the stitching coming undone on the handle & there's a couple of pics but I'm hoping they replace it for a new one, they are due in 16 so hopefully I'll get a new otherwise I'll just get it repaired.....Love this bag so much so there's no way I'd return it just a bit sick this has happened after 2 weeks of owning it & its made me keep checking my Mini's & I'm a little bit paranoid this might happen again, I was really hoping to add a Phantom but for the time being I will hold off.

Might have to add the little pouch though


----------



## angelastoel

My camel shoulder luggage in action:


----------



## Charmystique

ilsecita said:


> The authenticators have stated they believe it's a fake



Aww shucks, sad to hear that. ): Well, I'm no expert... which's why I asked her to get it checked on the Authenticate thread.


----------



## Charmystique

tutu23 said:


> Did you see this zipper before? I saw a fake balenciaga has the same one...And if the two sides are different with body, I can understand. But the situation is the leather is different between left and right, that is really strange. Thx for your help~



Well I guess if they can fake the bag, they can fake the zipper. Sorry I couldn't help more. Hope you manage to find a real bag this time. (:


----------



## Charmystique

Taking my forest green box out! Sorry the pictures turned out dark, IDK why! The lighting didn't seem too bad then. Crappy cellphone quality, but I'm soo lazy to bring my camera out these days.


----------



## staygold4ever

Charmystique said:


> ​



Love ur skirt!!!


----------



## dreamlet

Charmystique said:


> Taking my forest green box out! Sorry the pictures turned out dark, IDK why! The lighting didn't seem too bad then. Crappy cellphone quality, but I'm soo lazy to bring my camera out these days.



You are too cute!


----------



## purse-nality

angelastoel said:


> My camel shoulder luggage in action:



beautiful colors!  

(have the same jeans, but you wore it better)





Charmystique said:


> Taking my forest green box out! Sorry the pictures turned out dark, IDK why! The lighting didn't seem too bad then. Crappy cellphone quality, but I'm soo lazy to bring my camera out these days.



always luv your fun wacky pics cutie!


----------



## ilsecita

Charmystique said:


> Taking my forest green box out! Sorry the pictures turned out dark, IDK why! The lighting didn't seem too bad then. Crappy cellphone quality, but I'm soo lazy to bring my camera out these days.



I ADORE your skirt


----------



## klow-chloe'

angelastoel said:


> My camel shoulder luggage in action:


 
Love your outfit and the bag of cause


----------



## klow-chloe'

Charmystique said:


> Taking my forest green box out! Sorry the pictures turned out dark, IDK why! The lighting didn't seem too bad then. Crappy cellphone quality, but I'm soo lazy to bring my camera out these days.


 
You look cute there.


----------



## fumi

angelastoel said:


> My camel shoulder luggage in action:




You look gorgeous, girl! You look like a model 





Charmystique said:


> Taking my forest green box out! Sorry the pictures turned out dark, IDK why! The lighting didn't seem too bad then. Crappy cellphone quality, but I'm soo lazy to bring my camera out these days.



Love the box bag- it always looks so effortlessly chic  I like your partially sheer skirt to.





xero13 said:


> my phantom pony hair yellow and orange



Holy moley these are bright 





xero13 said:


> celine envelope diamond. love this!!!!




Love this bag! I've been thinking about getting one


----------



## Ashire

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...


----------



## Shivadiva

My black mini luggage


----------



## designerdiva40

Charmystique said:


> Taking my forest green box out! Sorry the pictures turned out dark, IDK why! The lighting didn't seem too bad then. Crappy cellphone quality, but I'm soo lazy to bring my camera out these days.



Love your skirt & that bag is TDF.....You both look so cute


----------



## fumi

[/QUOTE]http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...[/QUOTE]

Wow this a super gorgeous picture!  I love the color of the bag, and the Valentinos are just TDF


----------



## Charmystique

staygold4ever said:


> Love ur skirt!!!



Hehehe, thanks! It's not actually a skirt though, it's palazzo pants. But I love how when I stand with my feet together it looks like a skirt!


----------



## Charmystique

dreamlet said:


> You are too cute!



Aww dreamlet darling, spankewww! BTW, ze blue python iz in my hands.


----------



## Charmystique

purse-nality said:


> always luv your fun wacky pics cutie!



Thank you purse-nality! And I love your gorgeoussss ones!


----------



## Charmystique

ilsecita said:


> I ADORE your skirt



THANKS ilsecita!


----------



## dreamlet

Charmystique said:


> Aww dreamlet darling, spankewww! BTW, ze blue python iz in my hands.



 I am thrilled. Must see photos!!


----------



## Charmystique

klow-chloe' said:


> You look cute there.



Thanks klow-chloe!



fumi said:


> Love the box bag- it always looks so effortlessly chic  I like your partially sheer skirt to.



It's amazing, I love how dressy/classy it makes any outfit look. Hehe, it's actually palazzo pants pretending to be a skirt when I put my feet together. :X



designerdiva40 said:


> Love your skirt & that bag is TDF.....You both look so cute



Thankew very much! It's actually a pair of palazzo pants, though it looks like a skirt from the picture.


----------



## Charmystique

dreamlet said:


> I am thrilled. Must see photos!!



Promise, promise! Very soon, also my exotic trapeze... It'll be up on my family thread.


----------



## lmvi72

Shivadiva said:


> My black mini luggage
> 
> 
> View attachment 1665917



I want one sooo badly. I am hoping my SA can find me one really, really soon!


----------



## ilsecita

angelastoel said:


> My camel shoulder luggage in action:



I love everything about this outfit. Amazing job girlie!


----------



## Ashire

http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...[/QUOTE]

Wow this a super gorgeous picture!  I love the color of the bag, and the Valentinos are just TDF [/QUOTE]

Merci Fumi!  Just bought the 2 darlings. Really love the minimalist these day, now i am thinking of a blush box.


----------



## Ashire

i am so sorry i am double posting, trying to find delete button in vain, where is it?


----------



## porpentine

Charmystique said:


> Aww dreamlet darling, spankewww! BTW, ze blue python iz in my hands.



blue python?? pictures please to drool over!


----------



## littlemissmafia

angelastoel said:


> My camel shoulder luggage in action:



Wow *angelastoel*, you look so amazing! Now I'm inspired to dress up my Camel Mini with some brights too!!


----------



## angelastoel

littlemissmafia said:


> Wow *angelastoel*, you look so amazing! Now I'm inspired to dress up my Camel Mini with some brights too!!



thanks girl! I think the Camel is so perfect with bright colours!


----------



## angelastoel

Shivadiva said:


> My black mini luggage
> 
> 
> View attachment 1665917



I love your bag and shoes!!! Great outfit!


----------



## Charmystique

porpentine said:


> blue python?? pictures please to drool over!



okayyyyyy promise. by this weekend hopefully i've the time!


----------



## lmvi72

Shivadiva said:


> My black mini luggage
> 
> 
> View attachment 1665917



Hi. I am desperately looking for a black mini. :cry:
Was it hard to find?


----------



## Neo007

lmvi72 said:


> Hi. I am desperately looking for a black mini. :cry:
> Was it hard to find?



Oh, I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time 

Where are you? What have you tried so far? I guess I was lucky when I got mine 3 weeks ago (black drummed mini, exactly what I wanted)? I just called Barney's NYC on a Sunday morning, on a whim, convinced this would go nowhere. Was passed from SA to SA, until I finally ended up talking to Beryl (212 833 2723). When I asked her about a black drummed mini, her answer was: "I don't have it, but I can have one for you and have it overnighted to you - you should have it Tuesday. Do you want it?". And voila! I never imagined it would be so easy, to be honest. Maybe worth giving Beryl a call tomorrow?

Good luck, and please let us know when (not if!) you get it! Keep at it, it will all have been worth it when you finally hold your baby in your arms


----------



## lmvi72

Neo007 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time
> 
> Where are you? What have you tried so far? I guess I was lucky when I got mine 3 weeks ago (black drummed mini, exactly what I wanted)? I just called Barney's NYC on a Sunday morning, on a whim, convinced this would go nowhere. Was passed from SA to SA, until I finally ended up talking to Beryl (212 833 2723). When I asked her about a black drummed mini, her answer was: "I don't have it, but I can have one for you and have it overnighted to you - you should have it Tuesday. Do you want it?". And voila! I never imagined it would be so easy, to be honest. Maybe worth giving Beryl a call tomorrow?
> 
> Good luck, and please let us know when (not if!) you get it! Keep at it, it will all have been worth it when you finally hold your baby in your arms


Thank you so much! I am hopeful now! I want exactly the kind that you have.  I will call tomorrow.


----------



## lmvi72

Neo007 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time
> 
> Where are you? What have you tried so far? I guess I was lucky when I got mine 3 weeks ago (black drummed mini, exactly what I wanted)? I just called Barney's NYC on a Sunday morning, on a whim, convinced this would go nowhere. Was passed from SA to SA, until I finally ended up talking to Beryl (212 833 2723). When I asked her about a black drummed mini, her answer was: "I don't have it, but I can have one for you and have it overnighted to you - you should have it Tuesday. Do you want it?". And voila! I never imagined it would be so easy, to be honest. Maybe worth giving Beryl a call tomorrow?
> 
> Good luck, and please let us know when (not if!) you get it! Keep at it, it will all have been worth it when you finally hold your baby in your arms



Hi. Just noticed we both joined TPF same month. :welcome2:
The reason I joined was I want to get more info about Celine Mini...


----------



## mikomiko

me with my one week old celine


----------



## Shivadiva

lmvi72 said:


> Hi. I am desperately looking for a black mini. :cry:
> Was it hard to find?


Yes - luckily a friend of mine sold it to me. Its from 2011, I like this leather more than the drummed one. Hope you find your dreambag soon!


----------



## Shivadiva

angelastoel said:


> I love your bag and shoes!!! Great outfit!



Thank you!
Love your tumblr


----------



## mikomiko

is anyone think my micro looks really small in this photo?


----------



## klow-chloe'

Shivadiva said:


> My black mini luggage
> 
> 
> View attachment 1665917



Love your blach mini. It looks perfect on you. Love the Isabel Marant sneakers too they are gorgeous


----------



## klow-chloe'

[/QUOTE]http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...[/QUOTE]

Your hibiscus box is so pretty. I love it.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Pinkydream said:


> Here is me today with my storm pouch
> This is my first mod pic in the Celine forum
> 
> View attachment 1662722



Your storm pouch is really pretty, congrats.


----------



## Pinkydream

klow-chloe' said:


> Your storm pouch is really pretty, congrats.



Thank you so much klow) Great to see you again, I remember your most amazing Bals and fantastic pics) your avatar is awesome!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much klow) Great to see you again, I remember your most amazing Bals and fantastic pics) your avatar is awesome!!



Yes great to be back too.  LOVE LOVE LOVE your avatar 

They are so stunning!!! Absolutely TDF.  Which one is your favourite?


----------



## Pinkydream

klow-chloe' said:


> Yes great to be back too.  LOVE LOVE LOVE your avatar
> 
> They are so stunning!!! Absolutely TDF.  Which one is your favourite?



Thank you so much for your compliment!! I sold my Bal collection for these. The purple is my favourite because its quite dark in color and I don't need to worry to much for color transfer and the leather is togo which has a lovely grainy structure and holds the shape great.

BTW do you still own your complete fantastic Bal collection? Just curious because they are all so stunning)!!


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you kloe-chloe' !!!! I just saw your Celine Collection - wonderful!!!
I´m thinking about a bi-coloured Cabas too, but can´t decide between vertical or horizontal.


----------



## Noramor

Bought this yesterday - love it!


----------



## Anna_525

More mod pics....love, love, love my bag!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## klow-chloe'

Pinkydream said:


> Thank you so much for your compliment!! I sold my Bal collection for these. The purple is my favourite because its quite dark in color and I don't need to worry to much for color transfer and the leather is togo which has a lovely grainy structure and holds the shape great.
> 
> BTW do you still own your complete fantastic Bal collection? Just curious because they are all so stunning)!!


 
They are all truely beautiful.  I really love the purpule and the grey.  Don't know the official name o the color 

On thank you so much for your nice word, I sold a few of my bal bags and purchased a couple of the rh city.  I may want to part some of the bags that I'm not carry that much.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Shivadiva said:


> Thank you kloe-chloe' !!!! I just saw your Celine Collection - wonderful!!!
> I´m thinking about a bi-coloured Cabas too, but can´t decide between vertical or horizontal.


 
Thank you sweetie.  
I think I'm comfortable with the horizontal.  But I love to see the vertical on others especially on a tall girl or model 
I was so tempt to get the vertical in other combo but to get in and out of the bag wouls be an issue for me


----------



## klow-chloe'

Noramor said:


> Bought this yesterday - love it!


 
So pretty love the yellow interior gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## klow-chloe'

Anna_525 said:


> More mod pics....love, love, love my bag!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## klow-chloe'

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


 

*LOVE* the Celine sandals and gorgeous dress by the way


----------



## mundodabolsa

Noramor said:


> Bought this yesterday - love it!



this is such a pretty color, and wallets with different colors in the inside are the best.  so nice!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Klow-chloe~  



klow-chloe' said:


> *LOVE* the Celine sandals and gorgeous dress by the way


----------



## fumi

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



What a cute, bright dress! Those heels look so chic and comfy too.


----------



## dbaby

Noramor said:
			
		

> Bought this yesterday - love it!



I love it! I have the exact one but black on the outside. Didn't know they had the smoky taupe!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Fumi~ thank you!  Yes, the sandals are surprisingly comfortable!



fumi said:


> What a cute, bright dress! Those heels look so chic and comfy too.


----------



## Ashire

http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...[/QUOTE]

Your hibiscus box is so pretty. I love it.[/QUOTE]

Thank you honey! ^_^ I seldom carry her around, but the color pops, i probable should!!


----------



## lucy_liu71

i couldnt help myself to take a super touristy photo in front of the ad campaign! cus it was the same color as my first celine!! ahhh

oh so nice of a weather in cali. that was also the first day i bought my baby nano and brought it out. my friend said i couldnt stop smiling. i had a permanent smirk on my face


----------



## Noramor

klow-chloe' said:


> So pretty love the yellow interior gorgeous, congrats.



Thank you Klow-Chloe!!


----------



## Noramor

mundodabolsa said:


> this is such a pretty color, and wallets with different colors in the inside are the best.  so nice!



Thank you - I like it more every day!
It's not just pretty - it's so easy to get things in and out of it as well


----------



## Noramor

dbaby said:


> I love it! I have the exact one but black on the outside. Didn't know they had the smoky taupe!



Is yours yellow inside as well?  Have you had yours for long?

The color on this one is called Souris - it's such a beautiful color


----------



## butterfly_baby

I dont know if this is "in action" but anyways, haha..


----------



## mundodabolsa

Noramor said:


> Thank you - I like it more every day!
> It's not just pretty - it's so easy to get things in and out of it as well



yeah it looks like it has a really intelligent design on the inside, I like the way the card slots are lined up a lot.


----------



## klow-chloe'

lucy_liu71 said:


> i couldnt help myself to take a super touristy photo in front of the ad campaign! cus it was the same color as my first celine!! ahhh
> 
> oh so nice of a weather in cali. that was also the first day i bought my baby nano and brought it out. my friend said i couldnt stop smiling. i had a permanent smirk on my face


 

Love your nano and the super touristy photo


----------



## klow-chloe'

butterfly_baby said:


> I dont know if this is "in action" but anyways, haha..


 
Love your black smooth leather


----------



## littlemissmafia

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



*weibaobai*, I LOVE your dress!!!! You carry it off so well (despite all that talk on your blog about looking pregnant in pictures!)!! Of course, the shoes are so pretty too! Love love love your sense of style. I'm looking forward to more pretty pictures from you!


----------



## weibaobai

Hello littlemissmafia~
Thank you so much!  You're far too kind.  I always tell my husband when he asks me why I'm buying yet another shapeless/empire waist top or dress that I could totally wear it when I'm pregnant!  Thanks again for checking out my blog too!





littlemissmafia said:


> *weibaobai*, I LOVE your dress!!!! You carry it off so well (despite all that talk on your blog about looking pregnant in pictures!)!! Of course, the shoes are so pretty too! Love love love your sense of style. I'm looking forward to more pretty pictures from you!


----------



## dbaby

Noramor said:


> Is yours yellow inside as well?  Have you had yours for long?
> 
> The color on this one is called Souris - it's such a beautiful color



Yes! Exact same citron yellow  It's so much fun. I bought mine in early Feb.


----------



## littlemissmafia

Does this count?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

littlemissmafia said:


> View attachment 1670997
> 
> 
> Does this count?


LOL, love it!! I like how the contrast lining peeks out as well.


----------



## peironglow

a shot in my large audrey sunnies by my darling girl while doing our grocery shopping


----------



## peironglow

littlemissmafia said:


> View attachment 1670997
> 
> 
> Does this count?



i am hunting for an envelope luggage ... u are a lucky babe to score this lovely bag! is so pretty with the different color contrast, externally and inner ... enjoy!


----------



## littlemissmafia

peironglow said:


> i am hunting for an envelope luggage ... u are a lucky babe to score this lovely bag! is so pretty with the different color contrast, externally and inner ... enjoy!



Thanks *peironglow*! Was extremely lucky to have gotten this bag, and yes.. every time I see the suede lining in mustard, I get this silly grin on my face. It's so unusual - so "staid" on the outside but bright and cheery on the inside! Hope you find one soon!


----------



## RareLuxus

peironglow said:


> a shot in my large audrey sunnies by my darling girl while doing our grocery shopping



Looking good!


----------



## peironglow

heehee ... have a good 'camera woman' ... 



RareLuxus said:


> Looking good!


----------



## peironglow

littlemissmafia said:


> Thanks *peironglow*! Was extremely lucky to have gotten this bag, and yes.. every time I see the suede lining in mustard, I get this silly grin on my face. It's so unusual - so "staid" on the outside but bright and cheery on the inside! Hope you find one soon!



may i ask where you get yours? yes i was hoping to score one but sa told me it was a "seasonal" bag?! so no longer available anymore


----------



## trojanalexia

Hi everyone! I have a question for all of you. I recently got a Celine Trapeze Burgundy (large), and since it is a gift, the person who bought this for me did not know that I actually prefer a hangbag with a longer strap. But I know that Trapeze only carried longer strap if it is size small/middle. I was wondering where/how I could get a matching strap? I live in LA and there's no Celine store. Saks/Barneys don't carry Trapeze at all  I appreciate everyone who is taking the time reading this! If you would let me know I would love you for the rest of my life  XX!


----------



## littlemissmafia

peironglow said:
			
		

> may i ask where you get yours? yes i was hoping to score one but sa told me it was a "seasonal" bag?! so no longer available anymore



Yeps it's indeed seasonal. I think it was part of the second generation of Luggage totes. Anyway, this bag is new-to-me but I bought it second hand from a friend who apparently didn't care for the bag as much as I do. When I collected it, the tags were still on and it was nearly brand-new which is why I said I was really lucky. I think you might have to go through the reseller route if you really want one.


----------



## agalarowicz

I save so much money by sticking to the non-shopping threads on tpf!! Another cold day in WI...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

agalarowicz said:


> I save so much money by sticking to the non-shopping threads on tpf!! Another cold day in WI...


 
Tre chic!!! I wish I had not returned those JCrew pants!! You got to be the chicest person in WI!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

peironglow said:


> a shot in my large audrey sunnies by my darling girl while doing our grocery shopping


 
Classy!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Brought out my Havana bi-cabas for the day! I love the pop of blue!


----------



## peironglow

Finally, bring my box for dinner ...

a shot in my box and large audrey sunnies ...






a shot in my box ...


----------



## peironglow

Thanks, babe ... just a casual shot in my office wear ...



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Classy!!


----------



## bsufku

peironglow said:


> Finally, bring my box for dinner ...
> 
> a shot in my box and large audrey sunnies ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a shot in my box ...



Oh wow   I thought yet bag looked amazing from the pictures of it, but it looks amazingly amazing when carried!


----------



## anika01

love this look!! 
your style is so chic! 
i've been following your blog  ...coz im petite too! haha!




agalarowicz said:


> I save so much money by sticking to the non-shopping threads on tpf!! Another cold day in WI...


----------



## yoshi b

peironglow said:


> Finally, bring my box for dinner ...
> 
> a shot in my box and large audrey sunnies ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a shot in my box ...


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## gwentan

Bringing my nano out for a Spanish dinner.


----------



## pinkpol15h

FrenchSandra said:


> My black nano in action today. So in love with nanos...



How tall are you? I've been debating which size to get and the nano looks perfect on you!


----------



## peironglow

thanks, bsufku ... frankly, i am not attracted with this bag when i was first offered by sa ... but is when i tried on it, i realise it does look pretty on me ...  depend on my dressing, i can dress up or down with this box ... 



bsufku said:


> Oh wow   I thought yet bag looked amazing from the pictures of it, but it looks amazingly amazing when carried!


----------



## peironglow

yoshi b said:


> Gorgeous bag!



thank you, yoshi b


----------



## peironglow

lovely shot! love your dressing 



agalarowicz said:


> I save so much money by sticking to the non-shopping threads on tpf!! Another cold day in WI...


----------



## FrenchSandra

pinkpol15h said:


> How tall are you? I've been debating which size to get and the nano looks perfect on you!



Hello Pinkpol15h, I'm 163 cm, and I love nano. The strap is so comfy and the size is perfect for errands. I put my wallet, agenda, sunnies, phone in without problem.


----------



## iluvmybags

I carried my newest Celine to work Fri nite!  The Small Asymmetrical Satchel in Navy! LOVE this bag!


----------



## Noramor

dbaby said:


> Yes! Exact same citron yellow  It's so much fun. I bought mine in early Feb.



I've already recieved a lot of complements on the wallet Even from people who have no idea about Céline!


----------



## Noramor

agalarowicz said:


> I save so much money by sticking to the non-shopping threads on tpf!! Another cold day in WI...



Beautiful picture!


----------



## Noramor

mundodabolsa said:


> yeah it looks like it has a really intelligent design on the inside, I like the way the card slots are lined up a lot.



Yes, it's really good! And I've had a few to compare with...


----------



## Noramor

mundodabolsa said:


> this is such a pretty color, and wallets with different colors in the inside are the best.  so nice!



Thank you 
I really like it!


----------



## peironglow

littlemissmafia said:
			
		

> Yeps it's indeed seasonal. I think it was part of the second generation of Luggage totes. Anyway, this bag is new-to-me but I bought it second hand from a friend who apparently didn't care for the bag as much as I do. When I collected it, the tags were still on and it was nearly brand-new which is why I said I was really lucky. I think you might have to go through the reseller route if you really want one.



Ic.. U are such a lucky girl! Hope celine will bring back this design again


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice pics


----------



## littlemissmafia

peironglow said:


> Ic.. U are such a lucky girl! Hope celine will bring back this design again



Fingers crossed too cuz I'm falling in love with the envelope style! Btw, I love your box bag and how you styled it.. I used to think it was a tad too stuffy for me but you definitely make the bag seem more approachable and casual!!


----------



## peironglow

thanks, littlemissmafia for nice compliments  i tend to fall for classic simple purses that look classic where i can keep for a long time and able to carry it to both formal and informal events ... i think box fits in the criteria  i hope to score one more in bright red or blue 





littlemissmafia said:


> Fingers crossed too cuz I'm falling in love with the envelope style! Btw, I love your box bag and how you styled it.. I used to think it was a tad too stuffy for me but you definitely make the bag seem more approachable and casual!!


----------



## shasee

Hi! Just want to share my coquelicot mini in action. Wore it in one of my lunch meetings.


----------



## iluvmybags

Sitting on the chair next to me at work today!


----------



## Jadpe

iluvmybags said:


> Sitting on the chair next to me at work today!


I'm not the only one who reserves a chair just for their bags!


----------



## assumptionista

It deserves a chair! Gorgeous!


----------



## french affair

trapeze in black/oliv


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> I carried my newest Celine to work Fri nite! The Small Asymmetrical Satchel in Navy! LOVE this bag!


 
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## FrenchSandra

iluvmybags said:


> I carried my newest Celine to work Fri nite!  The Small Asymmetrical Satchel in Navy! LOVE this bag!



Love the satchel on you. Very beautiful and chic. Congrats on this great find


----------



## hungteo

french affair said:


> trapeze in black/oliv


Oh nice bagg,like ittt,but the color is no black,i think is burgundy or terracota???


----------



## Mellee

Bathroom shot of me and my dune mini...trying to wear it more to get over my fear of color transfer =)


----------



## monap_1981

Gorgeous color, love it!




Anna_525 said:


> Been using this everyday!


----------



## french affair

hungteo said:


> Oh nice bagg,like ittt,but the color is no black,i think is burgundy or terracota???



It is black...


----------



## mariaesp

Hello
Next time i´ll travel to Paris and I would like to buy Boston Bag. I would like to know how much is it.
Add you a picture exactly of the model that i want
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JcBz8HyEIJc/TbaQKWG0mfI/AAAAAAAAEFg/3LqdaNgen9o/s1600/celine-bag.jpg

thanks!


----------



## d00rvm

My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675965
> 
> 
> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris


 
Super chic!!


----------



## Jadpe

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675965
> 
> 
> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris


You look great!


----------



## d00rvm

Jadpe said:
			
		

> You look great!



Dankjewel! Zag aan je locatie info dat je uit NL kwam?


----------



## Shivadiva

french affair said:


> It is black...



Oh beautiful! Love it!


----------



## springbaby

Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## springbaby

shasee said:


> Hi! Just want to share my coquelicot mini in action. Wore it in one of my lunch meetings.
> 
> View attachment 1673681



LOVE the colour of your bag!!


----------



## springbaby

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675965
> 
> 
> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris



Great look! Very chic


----------



## bsufku

closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!



Very nice!


----------



## Whatthechanel

closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!


you look great! love the color jeans and the bag of course!


----------



## fumi

closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!



Love your outfit! It's very stylish. The bag goes well with it!


----------



## lmvi72

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675965
> 
> 
> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris



Stunning!


----------



## lmvi72

closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!



Love this bag! We are bag twins. You look great.


----------



## iluvmybags

Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel


----------



## kiwishopper

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel


You look so chic and stylish! Love everything you have on here!


----------



## Anna_525

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel


 
Love it!!!!


----------



## Jadpe

d00rvm said:


> Dankjewel! Zag aan je locatie info dat je uit NL kwam?


Yes! Utrecht! It's nice to see other dutch girls on this forum. Although I never see girls with Celine bags here!


----------



## Jadpe

closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!


You look great! We're bag twins!


----------



## d00rvm

Jadpe said:
			
		

> Yes! Utrecht! It's nice to see other dutch girls on this forum. Although I never see girls with Celine bags here!



Ah I see! Here in Rotterdam you spot every once in a while a Celine 
There is shop in the citycentre of Rotterdam which sells Celine clothing and bags! And manyyyyyyy other lovely brands like YSL, Givenchy, Fendi, Lanvin, Gucci, Dolce & Gabbana and again CELINEEEEEE


----------



## klow-chloe'

closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!



You look great I love the whole outfit


----------



## klow-chloe'

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675965
> 
> 
> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris



Love your look.


----------



## klow-chloe'

french affair said:


> trapeze in black/oliv



You look good with your trapeze.


----------



## purse-nality

french affair said:


> It is black...



nice casual! 




d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675965
> 
> 
> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris



you look stunning! ugh. to be in the City of Light right NOW .... hope you had a wonderful holiday! 




closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!



luv everything! including that yellow maxi dress!  which store is this? 




iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel



you wear Celine very well!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel


 
Nice.


----------



## am2022

just lovely!!!    Aaaaahhhhh Paris!!! I need to go there soon!!!



d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1675965
> 
> 
> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris


----------



## tamadi

Here's me today going to work with my cabas tote =)


----------



## shmigadoodle

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel



Cute! What color is your Bal jacket?


----------



## chiwawawonder

iluvmybags said:


> I carried my newest Celine to work Fri nite!  The Small Asymmetrical Satchel in Navy! LOVE this bag!




very nice!


----------



## ShoeLover

*closetoreal*-lovely outfit & bag! I gotta tell you I'm a fan of your tutorials on youtube!


----------



## iluvmybags

My Trio went along for the ride today!


----------



## dannkat

Today, I'm a sunny side up with a dollop of "ketchup"


----------



## shmigadoodle

hahahahahahahahahah....adorable


----------



## french affair

phantom praline


----------



## YEANETT

PLEASE PLEASE TO ALL OF YOU, PLEASE REAS BELOW and thank so much for helping a newbie

QUOTE="butterfly_baby"]I dont know if this is "in action" but anyways, haha.. 
Perfect black Celine! Congratulations!! 
[/QUOTE]




			
				agalarowicz said:
			
		

> I save so much money by sticking to the non-shopping threads on tpf!! Another cold day in WI...


 lol!! Btw, you look great with your Celine! 




			
				shasee said:
			
		

> Hi! Just want to share my coquelicot mini in action. Wore it in one of my lunch meetings. Is the coquelicot the name of the color of this Celine? It is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!






			
				Mellee said:
			
		

> Bathroom shot of me and my dune mini...trying to wear it more to get over my fear of color transfer =)


 this is absolutely beautiful!!! You look great with this beauty! I love love this color! Congratulations! 




			
				d00rvm said:
			
		

> My lovely Mini Luggage with my new yellow neon dress from Celine as well and also wearing my Celine belt and my Bianca Louboutin's @ Four Seasons, Paris


 very chic and beautiful! Congratulations!




			
				dannkat said:
			
		

> Today, I'm a sunny side up with a dollop of "ketchup"
> Lol!! It is gorgeous!! Congratulations






			
				french affair said:
			
		

> phantom praline


Beautiful but cannot really tell what color is this bag? Congratulations!

Omg!!! To all and each one of you.. You all look great and you have beautiful Celine's! I am new to Celine and would like to know if you girl's don't mind sharing some info with me.. Are all these bags MINI LUGGAGE?? Could you also tell me the code colors and prices please?.. Tia to ALL and each of you!! And congratulations you all look amazing!


----------



## bsufku

hangs a little too low for my liking, but oh well, after so long, you get used to being vertically challenged


----------



## Jadpe

bsufku said:


> hangs a little too low for my liking, but oh well, after so long, you get used to being vertically challenged


That nano almost looks gold! What colour is it?


----------



## cotonblanc

Jadpe said:


> That nano almost looks gold! What colour is it?



looks to be jungle! i should have bought the shoulder in jungle. ARGH.


----------



## bsufku

Jadpe said:


> That nano almost looks gold! What colour is it?



Jungle! must be because it was very sunny that day...



cotonblanc said:


> looks to be jungle! i should have bought the shoulder in jungle. ARGH.



You should have....! I'm having second thoughts about it because the colour feels quite masculine


----------



## Jadpe

bsufku said:


> Jungle! must be because it was very sunny that day...





cotonblanc said:


> looks to be jungle! i should have bought the shoulder in jungle. ARGH.



It looks really stunning in the sunlight! Don't have second thoughts! I think it's a great neutral


----------



## mlemee

Just popped out to collect my dog from the groomers carrying my black Celine mini luggage shopper. This is my favourite leather of Celine's bags


----------



## iluvmybags

mlemee said:


> Just popped out to collect my dog from the groomers carrying my black Celine mini luggage shopper. This is my favourite leather of Celine's bags



Looks great on you ~ LOVE your scarf!  The colors are amazing!


----------



## purse-nality

iluvmybags said:


> My Trio went along for the ride today!



the color 




dannkat said:


> Today, I'm a sunny side up with a dollop of "ketchup"



pretty!




french affair said:


> phantom praline



you look great! do enabling to get a phantom..... 




bsufku said:


> hangs a little too low for my liking, but oh well, after so long, you get used to being vertically challenged



what a beautiful pic! 




mlemee said:


> Just popped out to collect my dog from the groomers carrying my black Celine mini luggage shopper. This is my favourite leather of Celine's bags



gorgeous! the shoulder size looks great on you! and oooh, that scarf 

ps... your jacket is very Celine-esque! who is it by?


----------



## mlemee

purse-nality said:


> gorgeous! the shoulder size looks great on you! and oooh, that scarf
> 
> ps... your jacket is very Celine-esque! who is it by?



Thank you, I bought it at Intermix in Miami, I don't know the brand, it's called Muubaa.


----------



## mlemee

iluvmybags said:


> Looks great on you ~ LOVE your scarf!  The colors are amazing!



Thank you xx


----------



## fumi

bsufku said:


> hangs a little too low for my liking, but oh well, after so long, you get used to being vertically challenged



Very cute picture!




mlemee said:


> Just popped out to collect my dog from the groomers carrying my black Celine mini luggage shopper. This is my favourite leather of Celine's bags



You look so stylish!


----------



## iluvmybags

My Navy Satchel went along for the ride to work yesterday!


----------



## iluvmybags

And today, it was back to the Trio for a quick run to TJMaxx


----------



## mai-mai

love your trio color.


----------



## Noramor

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel



You look really chic Love your Celine collection!


----------



## Noramor

closetoreal said:


> Casual outfit while shopping yesterday  Thanks for letting me share!



Love it!


----------



## Noramor

Still so much in love with my Celine Micro in Camel


----------



## littlemissmafia

Noramor said:


> Still so much in love with my Celine Micro in Camel



Love your pictures *Noramor*, especially the colourful arm party going on there!


----------



## iluvmybags

shmigadoodle said:


> Cute! What color is your Bal jacket?



Sorry!  I didn't see this earlier!
My jacket is Ardoise - the color was actually available at RueLaLa this weekend, but they were calling it grey (I'm pretty sure it was a misprint)


----------



## Noramor

littlemissmafia said:


> Love your pictures *Noramor*, especially the colourful arm party going on there!



Thank you, LittleMissMafia 
I needed some colors with all the beige


----------



## gwentan

Me and my nano.


----------



## peironglow

dannkat said:
			
		

> Today, I'm a sunny side up with a dollop of "ketchup"



K, u look good! Congrats on your micro luggage in bright color!


----------



## peironglow

gwentan said:
			
		

> Me and my nano.



G, i love the nano on you!  congrats n enjoy!


----------



## gwentan

peironglow said:
			
		

> G, i love the nano on you!  congrats n enjoy!



Thanks Peirong!


----------



## cascherping

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the pics!


Noramor said:


> Still so much in love with my Celine Micro in Camel


----------



## cascherping

I absolutely love looking at all of your beautiful Celine items! I know it's not a bag or an accessory, but I was hoping I could share my Celine jacket - I absolutely love this piece, one of my favorites (I especially like the slits in the sleeves). Thank you for letting me post!


----------



## purse-nality

iluvmybags said:


> And today, it was back to the Trio for a quick run to TJMaxx



Blue trio 




Noramor said:


> Still so much in love with my Celine Micro in Camel



Lovely! Beautiful pics! We're micro twins. And i luv chucks too 




gwentan said:


> Me and my nano.



You look great! Nice parka. Any luck w/ ms.pinky?




cascherping said:


> I absolutely love looking at all of your beautiful Celine items! I know it's not a bag or an accessory, but I was hoping I could share my Celine jacket - I absolutely love this piece, one of my favorites (I especially like the slits in the sleeves). Thank you for letting me post!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/April-15-2012-BLOG-265.jpg



Staaahning! Gorgeous jacket! Of course anything Celine is welcome here! Luv your hair


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much for your kind comment! I would love to get a Celine mini luggage someday, but in the interim, absolutely love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags here in this forum



purse-nality said:


> Blue trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! Beautiful pics! We're micro twins. And i luv chucks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Nice parka. Any luck w/ ms.pinky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staaahning! Gorgeous jacket! Of course anything Celine is welcome here! Luv your hair


----------



## peironglow

A shot in my Red Mini Luggage in Palmelato Leather..


----------



## Noramor

purse-nality said:


> Blue trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! Beautiful pics! We're micro twins. And i luv chucks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Nice parka. Any luck w/ ms.pinky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staaahning! Gorgeous jacket! Of course anything Celine is welcome here! Luv your hair




Thank you micro twin!  I'm actually considering another micro - but this time I think I'd like one in drummed leather.


----------



## Noramor

peironglow said:


> A shot in my Red Mini Luggage in Palmelato Leather..
> 
> View attachment 1686698



Beautiful!
I so want a red bag....


----------



## Noramor

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love looking at all of your beautiful Celine items! I know it's not a bag or an accessory, but I was hoping I could share my Celine jacket - I absolutely love this piece, one of my favorites (I especially like the slits in the sleeves). Thank you for letting me post!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/April-15-2012-BLOG-265.jpg



Wow - it's really beautiful!


----------



## Noramor

cascherping said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love the pics!



Thank you!


----------



## ilsecita

peironglow said:


> A shot in my Red Mini Luggage in Palmelato Leather..
> 
> View attachment 1686698



Ohhhhhh that leather! My god it looks soooo luxurious.


----------



## peironglow

Thanks, ladies for your sweet compliments! I always love red bags.. Red n black are two colors that i will pick up from the brands that i own 




			
				ilsecita said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh that leather! My god it looks soooo luxurious.






			
				Noramor said:
			
		

> Beautiful!
> I so want a red bag....


----------



## littlemissmafia

peironglow said:


> A shot in my Red Mini Luggage in Palmelato Leather..
> 
> View attachment 1686698



Hey dear, was this taken in ION? Hehehe, love the bag and the dress! They go so well together!


----------



## peironglow

thanks, dearie  no ... not at ion today .. is at Raffles City ...



littlemissmafia said:


> Hey dear, was this taken in ION? Hehehe, love the bag and the dress! They go so well together!


----------



## littlemissmafia

peironglow said:


> thanks, dearie  no ... not at ion today .. is at Raffles City ...



Heheh haven't been to Raffles City in awhile!! The toilets look so similar OMG!


----------



## baileylab

playing dress up today ...


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much! I try any chance to wear it



Noramor said:


> Wow - it's really beautiful!


----------



## Kris NM

Hi, LOVE your purse...Help!  I recently ordered from Barney's/Chicago and when it arrived it as a dark brown? I confirmed with them it was camel, but it is obviously a different color. Any advice? Where did you find yours - and what season - and was it called camel?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

baileylab said:


> playing dress up today ...



oh you look fab! I like looking at the trapeze on others! Im 7mos along and have stayed away from big bags at the moment...Im enjoying the trio for now


----------



## purse-nality

peironglow said:


> A shot in my Red Mini Luggage in Palmelato Leather..



Another classy outfit! Ugh. Leathah goodness!  





baileylab said:


> playing dress up today ...



I knew you'd rock it! Luv the 1st top n d parka.... Grrrr. Trap envy! :greengrin:


----------



## purse-nality

took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:


> Blue trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! Beautiful pics! We're micro twins. And i luv chucks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Nice parka. Any luck w/ ms.pinky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staaahning! Gorgeous jacket! Of course anything Celine is welcome here! Luv your hair



Hi purse-nality, the bag was already on hold when I contacted her. So the hunt is still on!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....



I love your pants! Why are you thinking about letting go your camel micro?!


----------



## peironglow

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Another classy outfit! Ugh. Leathah goodness!
> 
> I knew you'd rock it! Luv the 1st top n d parka.... Grrrr. Trap envy! :greengrin:



Thanks, dearie! Yes i really love the red n the 'feel' n the 'shine' of the leather.. 
So far so good.. No scratches though i am quite careless when using it


----------



## baileylab

purse-nality said:


> Another classy outfit! Ugh. Leathah goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd rock it! Luv the 1st top n d parka.... Grrrr. Trap envy! :greengrin:



thanks, purse. you look fabulous!

where'd you get those fab wedges?


----------



## baileylab

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh you look fab! I like looking at the trapeze on others! Im 7mos along and have stayed away from big bags at the moment...Im enjoying the trio for now




thanks Born! don't worry it'll pass. that's what i always tell myself when i was pregnant, and when my kids were toddlers. now they're in their tweens! whew!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

hi all! i need your help in affirming my next purchase of a luggage small from 2010! how does it look on my frame?












appreciate any input! fyi, i already have a shoulder in black but i feel that this is an entirely different animal!


----------



## bsufku

cotonblanc said:


> hi all! i need your help in affirming my next purchase of a luggage small from 2010! how does it look on my frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate any input! fyi, i already have a shoulder in black but i feel that this is an entirely different animal!


 
I think it's a good size for you!


----------



## cotonblanc

bsufku said:


> I think it's a good size for you!



thank you. i am almost giving up looking for a MEDIUM from 2010... :x


----------



## erinrose

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love looking at all of your beautiful Celine items! I know it's not a bag or an accessory, but I was hoping I could share my Celine jacket - I absolutely love this piece, one of my favorites (I especially like the slits in the sleeves). Thank you for letting me post!


 
You look great, I adore the coat! 



peironglow said:


> A shot in my Red Mini Luggage in Palmelato Leather..
> 
> View attachment 1686698


 
This red looks stunning on you! 



baileylab said:


> playing dress up today ...


 
Looking good, the trapaze looks great on you! 



purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....


 
You look gorge  And the micro is such an amazing color and the size fits you amazingly! Only keep it if you really love it tho!



cotonblanc said:


> hi all! i need your help in affirming my next purchase of a luggage small from 2010! how does it look on my frame?
> 
> appreciate any input! fyi, i already have a shoulder in black but i feel that this is an entirely different animal!


 
Think it looks good on you.


----------



## baileylab

erinrose said:


> Looking good, the trapaze looks great on you!



Thank you, Erinrose!

Used it out yesterday and it's a fab bag! so lightweight despite my usual "heavy" stuff. 2 wallets, 1 small makeup case, pack of tissues...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

baileylab said:


> thanks Born! don't worry it'll pass. that's what i always tell myself when i was pregnant, and when my kids were toddlers. now they're in their tweens! whew!!!



Hey thanks!!! I have like 2mos to go and after that...seems like sling bags will be my bff even more glad to have those Trio's they work pretty well, the compartments keeps stuff organize, have you heard about the large version?

I was thinking about it the other day if I should go large.... since a friend told me it would be quite harsh to carry it in a larger size when you fill it up more since the straps are thin...also the orig size fits a lot! anyway still waiting for more payment details on df


----------



## baileylab

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Hey thanks!!! I have like 2mos to go and after that...seems like sling bags will be my bff even more glad to have those Trio's they work pretty well, the compartments keeps stuff organize, have you heard about the large version?
> 
> I was thinking about it the other day if I should go large.... since a friend told me it would be quite harsh to carry it in a larger size when you fill it up more since the straps are thin...also the orig size fits a lot! anyway still waiting for more payment details on df



Just be patient on the baby.....but we all have our limits hehehheh

no i haven't heard of the large. although the small is tempting me bec it looks like it makes for a great casual dinner bag.

for the large, i'll have to see first. if the proportions are nice on me why not? i won't load it up like a regular bag bec i'm afraid it will get disfigured. but that's just me


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Trio, Vivier, and a caftan from my Natori loot, for bday lunch earlier...and oh boy it's no JOKE to be 7mos along....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

and powder trio for my regular prego uniforms


----------



## peironglow

Thanks, babe! I really love it! 




			
				erinrose said:
			
		

> This red looks stunning on you! .


----------



## Shivadiva

Your trio is beautiful on you!
Did you shorten the strap?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Shivadiva said:


> Your trio is beautiful on you!
> Did you shorten the strap?



me? oh it's on the second hole to the last actually...Im 5'8 1/2 for ref thanks!!


----------



## peironglow

hot mummy! congrats on your new loot!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Trio, Vivier, and a caftan from my Natori loot, for bday lunch earlier...and oh boy it's no JOKE to be 7mos along....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

peironglow said:


> hot mummy! congrats on your new loot!



thankie! def a prego must have! size is perfect


----------



## clarity9

My luggage is off to a new home. Gonna miss it dearly but at least I know she will be in good hands.


----------



## peironglow

A shot in my preppy sunnies in honey for those who are eyeing this sunnies.. Hope this pic is clear to show how it looks like on my face..


----------



## peironglow

My red mini luggage in casual outfit..


----------



## baileylab

Bornsocialite26 said:


> and powder trio for my regular prego uniforms



you're 7 mos here?!!!!!!

love your other pic too. 

i wish i were that thin and that tall!


----------



## baileylab

peironglow said:


> A shot in my preppy sunnies in honey for those who are eyeing this sunnies.. Hope this pic is clear to show how it looks like on my face..
> 
> View attachment 1690827



both pics are equally great!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

baileylab said:


> you're 7 mos here?!!!!!!
> 
> love your other pic too.
> 
> i wish i were that thin and that tall!



Yes Going 8 in a couple of weeks, I look funny no? At 5'8 I started underweight w/ this preg...or maybe bec of my height.. Everything was well distributed haha! Gotta have love for trio for a growing umcomfy belly I must say!


----------



## littlemissmafia

peironglow said:


> A shot in my preppy sunnies in honey for those who are eyeing this sunnies.. Hope this pic is clear to show how it looks like on my face..
> 
> View attachment 1690827



Mummy and daughter looking matchy-matchy! So precious!


----------



## danielle5891

Relaxed weekend outfit with my black shoulder luggage


----------



## Noramor

clarity9 said:


> My luggage is off to a new home. Gonna miss it dearly but at least I know she will be in good hands.



OMG so many beautiful bags and colors!!!!
The pink box is to die for....


----------



## Noramor

danielle5891 said:


> Relaxed weekend outfit with my black shoulder luggage



You and your shoulder luggage looks really nice


----------



## danielle5891

Noramor said:


> You and your shoulder luggage looks really nice



Thanks Noramor


----------



## mlemee

purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....



It's hard to when it looks so good in this kind of ensemble....


----------



## peironglow

purse-nality said:
			
		

> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....



Pretty mod shots  isnt due to the size? Honestly, i think u can pull off big bags very well especially your recent gorgeous small croc embossed phantom


----------



## peironglow

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Another classy outfit! Ugh. Leathah goodness!
> 
> I knew you'd rock it! Luv the 1st top n d parka.... Grrrr. Trap envy! :greengrin:



thanks, dearie for your sweet compliments


----------



## peironglow

baileylab said:
			
		

> both pics are equally great!



Thanks!


----------



## peironglow

littlemissmafia said:
			
		

> Mummy and daughter looking matchy-matchy! So precious!



Heehee.. Both of us love sunnies.. Haha..


----------



## bagfetishperson

My weekend outfit and first time to take Trapeze Olive out during weekend. 
Trapeze turns out to be a great weekend bag for me
Btw, I am super petite (less than 5'1 tall) but I found out the size of Trapeze is still ok.


----------



## am2022

You are too cute "c"!!! Very nice micro!! I do prefer the mini size!!!



purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....


----------



## baileylab

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Yes Going 8 in a couple of weeks, I look funny no? At 5'8 I started underweight w/ this preg...or maybe bec of my height.. Everything was well distributed haha! Gotta have love for trio for a growing umcomfy belly I must say!



you don't look funny, you look FAHBULOUS!!!


----------



## djlee

purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....


Is your micro smooth or pebbled? And are you still considering letting it go?


----------



## baileylab

bagfetishperson said:


> My weekend outfit and first time to take Trapeze Olive out during weekend.
> Trapeze turns out to be a great weekend bag for me
> Btw, I am super petite (less than 5'1 tall) but I found out the size of Trapeze is still ok.



so pretty!!!!! dang maybe i should've waited for this one instead of grabbing the burg / gray / green trap...

isn;t the trapeze a great bag? i so love using mine!


----------



## agalarowicz

im loving all of the trapeze pics!! i wish i had the funds for one! 
a few new pics to add


----------



## Shivadiva

My trio in bordeaux


----------



## designerdiva40

purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....



You look so pretty, love the shoes too & of course the Micro is TDF


----------



## Noramor

purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....



I love my Camel Micro so much and would never let her go 

You look absolutely stunning with yours!!


----------



## iluvmybags

clarity9 said:


> My luggage is off to a new home. Gonna miss it dearly but at least I know she will be in good hands.



I didn't know you had the Navy Asymmetrical! Have you shared more pics of it?  You must share detiails - when? Where?


----------



## iluvmybags

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Trio, Vivier, and a caftan from my Natori loot, for bday lunch earlier...and oh boy it's no JOKE to be 7mos along....



You look amazing for 7 months!
I don't think I looked this good at 5 months!


----------



## iluvmybags

Shivadiva said:


> My trio in bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 1692132



That's a gorgeous color!
It looks great on you!


----------



## iluvmybags

agalarowicz said:


> im loving all of the trapeze pics!! i wish i had the funds for one!
> a few new pics to add



We're bag twins!
Altho I still haven't used mine yet!


----------



## peironglow

bagfetishperson said:
			
		

> My weekend outfit and first time to take Trapeze Olive out during weekend.
> Trapeze turns out to be a great weekend bag for me
> Btw, I am super petite (less than 5'1 tall) but I found out the size of Trapeze is still ok.



Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## peironglow

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> im loving all of the trapeze pics!! i wish i had the funds for one!
> a few new pics to add



Love your matching baby and outfit!


----------



## purse-nality

designerdiva40 said:


> You look so pretty, love the shoes too & of course the Micro is TDF





ilsecita said:


> I love your pants! Why are you thinking about letting go your camel micro?!





baileylab said:


> thanks, purse. you look fabulous!
> 
> where'd you get those fab wedges?


hope you find your "Seoul's"! 



erinrose said:


> You look gorge  And the micro is such an amazing color and the size fits you amazingly! Only keep it if you really love it tho!





mlemee said:


> It's hard to when it looks so good in this kind of ensemble....





peironglow said:


> Pretty mod shots  isnt due to the size? Honestly, i think u can pull off big bags very well especially your recent gorgeous small croc embossed phantom





amacasa said:


> You are too cute "c"!!! Very nice micro!! I do prefer the mini size!!!





djlee said:


> Is your micro smooth or pebbled? And are you still considering letting it go?


smooth.



Noramor said:


> I love my Camel Micro so much and would never let her go
> 
> You look absolutely stunning with yours!!



THANK YOU ALL for the kind words!

yea, my concern is the size. while i've no problem w/ up/downsizing my stuff, i just think the Mini size _looks_ chic-er!  the color though, is super versatile. and when i see Blair's, i fall in luv all over again! as i don't think its possible that i'd replace it w/ the Mini version if ever i do let go


----------



## Shivadiva

iluvmybags said:


> That's a gorgeous color!
> It looks great on you!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## peironglow

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love looking at all of your beautiful Celine items! I know it's not a bag or an accessory, but I was hoping I could share my Celine jacket - I absolutely love this piece, one of my favorites (I especially like the slits in the sleeves). Thank you for letting me post!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/April-15-2012-BLOG-265.jpg



Lovely Celine jacket!  maybe we can have a separate thread on all the gorgeous Celine RTW?


----------



## peironglow

how could i miss this lovely Trio that you have scored! love the blue 



iluvmybags said:


> My Trio went along for the ride today!


----------



## clarity9

iluvmybags said:


> I didn't know you had the Navy Asymmetrical! Have you shared more pics of it? You must share detiails - when? Where?


Just received this in the mail last week. The reseller purchased this from Treviso, Italy end of 2011. The name of the boutique was not on the invoice, only the address. Wished I could have been more help to those who are looking for this bag. ush:


----------



## aidelao

My fluo pink!!! Thinking of getting a camel mini or a small croc stamped phantom!!! What do u guys think? I need some advices.... Tia


----------



## cascherping

Love that idea - there are lots of lovely Celine RTW pieces!



peironglow said:


> Lovely Celine jacket!  maybe we can have a separate thread on all the gorgeous Celine RTW?


----------



## cascherping

Your fluo pink is TDF! Seriously, one of the most gorgeous bags I've seen as of late.




aidelao said:


> View attachment 1693834
> 
> 
> My fluo pink!!! Thinking of getting a camel mini or a small croc stamped phantom!!! What do u guys think? I need some advices.... Tia


----------



## cpdoll

aidelao said:


> View attachment 1693834
> 
> 
> My fluo pink!!! Thinking of getting a camel mini or a small croc stamped phantom!!! What do u guys think? I need some advices.... Tia



Wow! You lucky girl - the fluro pink is soooo hard to find now. It's such a gorgeous bag. congrats!! 

Both the camel mini and croc stamped phantom are beautiful bags.. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## ricetable22

Mini in Lune


----------



## aidelao

cascherping said:


> Your fluo pink is TDF! Seriously, one of the most gorgeous bags I've seen as of late.




aw....thanks i like it a lot lol


----------



## aidelao

cpdoll said:


> Wow! You lucky girl - the fluro pink is soooo hard to find now. It's such a gorgeous bag. congrats!!
> 
> Both the camel mini and croc stamped phantom are beautiful bags.. You can't go wrong either way.



i know, thats actually so hard for me to make the decision


----------



## fumi

aidelao said:


> View attachment 1693834
> 
> 
> My fluo pink!!! Thinking of getting a camel mini or a small croc stamped phantom!!! What do u guys think? I need some advices.... Tia



Very gorgeous


----------



## baileylab

purse-nality said:


> hope you find your "Seoul's"!



Thanks purse! They're too high!!!


----------



## purse-nality

agalarowicz said:


> im loving all of the trapeze pics!! i wish i had the funds for one!
> a few new pics to add



simply stunning! luv the cape outfit. so elegant!




Shivadiva said:


> My trio in bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 1692132



you look great shiva! sharp and casual.... can't wait to get my trio! 




danielle5891 said:


> Relaxed weekend outfit with my black shoulder luggage



nice and chic! nothing beats a classic black!




bagfetishperson said:


> My weekend outfit and first time to take Trapeze Olive out during weekend.
> Trapeze turns out to be a great weekend bag for me
> Btw, I am super petite (less than 5'1 tall) but I found out the size of Trapeze is still ok.



lovely! your blog is TDF! very verrry enabling pics! 




Bornsocialite26 said:


> and powder trio for my regular prego uniforms



you picked a gorgy color hunny! loves! hmmm.... df still has 1... 




peironglow said:


> A shot in my preppy sunnies in honey for those who are eyeing this sunnies.. Hope this pic is clear to show how it looks like on my face..
> 
> View attachment 1690827



adorable! luv the blue/green colorblocking... isn't it so fun to have a "mini me"? lol. i luv playing dress up w/ my dd


----------



## purse-nality

baileylab said:


> Thanks purse! They're too high!!!



aww. really? w/ the platform it doesn't feel so. they also recently released the "Hudson" wedge sandal. same sole/heel construction as the Seoul. seriously, i know some pregnant ladies who swears by them!


----------



## purse-nality

aidelao said:


> View attachment 1693834
> 
> 
> My fluo pink!!! Thinking of getting a camel mini or a small croc stamped phantom!!! What do u guys think? I need some advices.... Tia



TDF!  

i vote for the stamped croc for variety. although if you have enough blacks, camel is a sure winner! its actually my "new" black 




ricetable22 said:


> Mini in Lune



you look so pretty! lovely top!


----------



## purse-nality

clarity9 said:


> My luggage is off to a new home. Gonna miss it dearly but at least I know she will be in good hands.



congrats! AAAHmazing!!!


----------



## ricetable22

purse-nality said:


> you look so pretty! lovely top!



Thanks purse-nality


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> aww. really? w/ the platform it doesn't feel so. they also recently released the "Hudson" wedge sandal. same sole/heel construction as the Seoul. seriously, i know some pregnant ladies who swears by them!



MFO blogger swears by hudson also, it was inspired by that wedge I told you I got from CMG...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

you picked a gorgy color hunny! loves! hmmm.... df still has 1... 

and surprisingly it isn't a dirt magnet...well for now...looks okay for night time use as well....plus function wise...it's just the perfect on the go sling bag...
oh df has one? color suits your girly ensembles and PURSENALITY!


----------



## bsufku

ricetable22 said:


> Mini in Lune


 
so pretty!!


----------



## ricetable22

bsufku said:


> so pretty!!



Thanks bsufku


----------



## baileylab

purse-nality said:


> aww. really? w/ the platform it doesn't feel so. they also recently released the "Hudson" wedge sandal. same sole/heel construction as the Seoul. seriously, i know some pregnant ladies who swears by them!



i tried them on and almost tripped. hehehhe


----------



## sleepykitten

With my mini! I'm 5"2


----------



## peironglow

gorgeous!!  may i ask what color is that?



sleepykitten said:


> With my mini! I'm 5"2


----------



## purse-nality

@ a wedding reception last saturday.....


----------



## Charmystique

Taking my trapeze out for the first time during my stay at MBS!


----------



## Noramor

purse-nality said:
			
		

> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....




You and your bag are incredibly beautiful - both of you!!!


----------



## Charmystique

purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....



Looking so gorgeous and elegant!!!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....



Stunning!


----------



## sleepykitten

peironglow said:


> gorgeous!!  may i ask what color is that?



Thank you It's the 2011 fall red, in grainy leather


----------



## aidelao

purse-nality said:


> tdf!
> 
> I vote for the stamped croc for variety. Although if you have enough blacks, camel is a sure winner! Its actually my "new" black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty! Lovely top!



ya...saw some pix of ppl carrying them and now i am obcessed with them lol


----------



## fettfleck

sleepykitten said:


> With my mini! I'm 5"2



Such a great combo! Love the coolness! 



purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....



This is so beautiful - and you look so cute! How do you make those photo-combos? Is it an app?



Charmystique said:


> Taking my trapeze out for the first time during my stay at MBS!



What a gorgeous trapeze - and I love those sculptures! Where did you find them?


----------



## ricetable22

purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....



wow... u look fabulous...


----------



## purse-nality

Noramor said:


> You and your bag are incredibly beautiful - both of you!!!





Charmystique said:


> Looking so gorgeous and elegant!!!


OMG @ the ssssnake!!!  is this in LV? i remember i was so awed by the store's entrance that i felt intimidated to walk in! esp since i wasn't interested in anything other than the amazing interiors 



ilsecita said:


> Stunning!





fettfleck said:


> This is so beautiful - and you look so cute! How do you make those photo-combos? Is it an app?





ricetable22 said:


> wow... u look fabulous...




 THANK YOU!!!

*fett*, yes, iphone app. FrameMagic


----------



## fumi

Charmystique said:


> Taking my trapeze out for the first time during my stay at MBS!



The python is TDF


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....



Bringing the sexy back! Just lovely!


----------



## designerdiva40

purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....



Gorgeous & that box OMG


----------



## designerdiva40

Charmystique said:


> Taking my trapeze out for the first time during my stay at MBS!



You look so cute & so does the trapeze


----------



## Charmystique

fettfleck said:


> What a gorgeous trapeze - and I love those sculptures! Where did you find them?



Thanks hon! They were at the floating LV boutique at Marina Bay Sands in Singapore.


----------



## Charmystique

purse-nality said:


> OMG @ the ssssnake!!!  is this in LV? i remember i was so awed by the store's entrance that i felt intimidated to walk in! esp since i wasn't interested in anything other than the amazing interiors



Yes it's at the LV floating boutique at MBS! Yeah neither was I, but we had nothing to do so we just walked in for fun.


----------



## Charmystique

fumi said:


> The python is TDF



AWWW thanks fumi!


----------



## Charmystique

designerdiva40 said:


> you look so cute & so does the trapeze



thankew m'dear!!! :d


----------



## fettfleck

purse-nality said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> *fett*, yes, iphone app. FrameMagic



Thank you! I have to try that!


----------



## agalarowicz

this is what happens when i forget my tripod.


----------



## purse-nality

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Bringing the sexy back! Just lovely!


haha! thanks girl! you do remember that we're twins on this dress, don't you?




designerdiva40 said:


> Gorgeous & that box OMG


thank you K!



agalarowicz said:


> this is what happens when i forget my tripod.


great combination of neutrals! who makes the necklace?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purse-nality said:


> haha! thanks girl! you do remember that we're twins on this dress, don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you K!
> 
> 
> great combination of neutrals! who makes the necklace?[/QUOTE
> 
> Well yuhhhhh! Except that It looks more of a costume on me like that girl on adams family! Never got to wear....and its gonna take a while before I can fit into those kinda clothing:boxing:


----------



## peironglow

wow!  so elegant and classy! love the back of your dress which shows your sexy back and not forgetting your lovely box! 



purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....


----------



## staygold4ever

purse-nality said:


> @ a wedding reception last saturday.....



U look elegant and graceful from front, sexy and tempting from back. Flawless combination! :buttercup:


----------



## staygold4ever

Charmystique said:


> Taking my trapeze out for the first time during my stay at MBS!



I'm not a fan of exotic leather but u really rock the purse!!!
BTW, ur shoes and socks r eye-catching & I want them too!


----------



## purse-nality

peironglow said:


> wow!  so elegant and classy! love the back of your dress which shows your sexy back and not forgetting your lovely box!


you're too kind! thank you! although my box pales in comparison w/ yours! :greengrin:




Bornsocialite26 said:


> purse-nality said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha! thanks girl! you do remember that we're twins on this dress, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yuhhhhh! Except that It looks more of a costume on me like that girl on adams family! Never got to wear....and its gonna take a while before I can fit into those kinda clothing:boxing:
Click to expand...

pffft. modest girl! i honestly think it still fits you. you could be a medium max in _normal _clothes til full term!  -END of discussion! lol




staygold4ever said:


> U look elegant and graceful from front, sexy and tempting from back. Flawless combination! :buttercup:


 thanks so much for the sweet compliments!


----------



## peaberry

danielle5891 said:


> Relaxed weekend outfit with my black shoulder luggage



Beautiful! How are you liking your shoulder luggage? Do you find it particularly heavy?


----------



## jacqlim

[/QUOTE]http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...[/QUOTE]
Love your valentino shoes!!


----------



## danielle5891

peaberry said:


> Beautiful! How are you liking your shoulder luggage? Do you find it particularly heavy?


 
Well it isn't a light bag  but I don't find it heavier than my mini. I really love that I can carry it on my shoulder! I actually love the elongated shape of the bag  it was my first Celine and I still love it!

Are you looking into buying one?


----------



## peaberry

danielle5891 said:


> Well it isn't a light bag  but I don't find it heavier than my mini. I really love that I can carry it on my shoulder! I actually love the elongated shape of the bag  it was my first Celine and I still love it!
> 
> Are you looking into buying one?



I've been looking at one for the longest time but have been hesitant because of the weight! Am rather sensitive to heavy bags and I sold my calfskin Miu Miu Coffer as it was too heavy for me... Guess I might have to look at the Nano instead!


----------



## danielle5891

peaberry said:


> I've been looking at one for the longest time but have been hesitant because of the weight! Am rather sensitive to heavy bags and I sold my calfskin Miu Miu Coffer as it was too heavy for me... Guess I might have to look at the Nano instead!


 
I've actually got a Miu Miu coffer as well and I do think the Shoulder luggage is heavier than the coffer!


----------



## saira1214

sleepykitten said:


> With my mini! I'm 5"2


 Lovely! Love the blue and the red combo.  I really like your cardigan/jacket! What is it?


----------



## jess236

cascherping said:


> I absolutely love looking at all of your beautiful Celine items! I know it's not a bag or an accessory, but I was hoping I could share my Celine jacket - I absolutely love this piece, one of my favorites (I especially like the slits in the sleeves). Thank you for letting me post!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/April-15-2012-BLOG-265.jpg



Your jacket is so chic! What is the name of the style...is it still available? Thanks!


----------



## BAwan

Pretty stoked on my new black Phantom!! (Worn with a silver Celine ID bracelet)


----------



## sleepykitten

saira1214 said:


> Lovely! Love the blue and the red combo.  I really like your cardigan/jacket! What is it?



thank you! it's from French Connection


----------



## Ashire

http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...[/QUOTE]
Love your valentino shoes!![/QUOTE]

Thank you lovely!!^_^ I should bring her out more often!!


----------



## ninakt

Today, trying to decide what to do, the bag is quite big and I am so short Well, she is defenetly my largest bag now.


----------



## d00rvm

Hello dear Celine-lovers!

I'm in Marrakech, Marocco on a lovely holiday at a great hotel: Palais Namaskar!
Ready for dinner! Wearing my beloved luggage, Givenchy legging and t-shirt and a Dolce & Gabbana blazer!

Love from Marrakech!


----------



## imlvholic

Dune Micro
http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e162/siargao1/Celine Micros/214.jpg


----------



## fumi

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1700235
> 
> 
> Hello dear Celine-lovers!
> 
> I'm in Marrakech, Marocco on a lovely holiday at a great hotel: Palais Namaskar!
> Ready for dinner! Wearing my beloved luggage, Givenchy legging and t-shirt and a Dolce & Gabbana blazer!
> 
> Love from Marrakech!



You look great  hope you're having a blast!


----------



## indi3r4

Leopard triptyque first outing!


----------



## Bethc

indi3r4 said:
			
		

> Leopard triptyque first outing!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

bagfetishperson said:


> My weekend outfit and first time to take Trapeze Olive out during weekend.
> Trapeze turns out to be a great weekend bag for me
> Btw, I am super petite (less than 5'1 tall) but I found out the size of Trapeze is still ok.


 
That looks gorgeous on you. Do you mind let me know. Is it a medium or a small? I would like to get one but I'm not sure if the medium would be to big for me.i'm only 5' 2".


----------



## d00rvm

fumi said:
			
		

> You look great  hope you're having a blast!



I'm having a super blast! Thanks fumi


----------



## Charmystique

staygold4ever said:


> I'm not a fan of exotic leather but u really rock the purse!!!
> BTW, ur shoes and socks r eye-catching & I want them too!



Aww thanks!!! The shoes are from Jeffrey Campbell and socks are from American Apparel. (:


----------



## angelastoel

aidelao said:


> View attachment 1693834
> 
> 
> My fluo pink!!! Thinking of getting a camel mini or a small croc stamped phantom!!! What do u guys think? I need some advices.... Tia



That's funny, that is my exact dreamlist:
Fluro Pink Mini
Smooth Camel Mini
Croc stamped phantom

(I only own the second...but dream about the others, hehe)
So I definitely agree with your wishlist, when you have all you have everything:
a pop of colour, a perfect soft basic and a rocker chic basic


----------



## blingz

eves said:


> Sunday~
> 
> Croc phantom



Hi eves, 

Where did you get that cross keychain, looks lovely with your croc phantom!


----------



## cascherping

I just looked at the label on the jacket and can't find an actual name - but I did find these numbers - I don't know what they mean, though: 2 5B32 0165 (let me know if you know what those numbers mean - I'm curious!)

I've had the jacket for at least four years, but I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can still find it out there!



jess236 said:


> Your jacket is so chic! What is the name of the style...is it still available? Thanks!


----------



## jess236

cascherping said:


> I just looked at the label on the jacket and can't find an actual name - but I did find these numbers - I don't know what they mean, though: 2 5B32 0165 (let me know if you know what those numbers mean - I'm curious!)
> 
> I've had the jacket for at least four years, but I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can still find it out there!



Thank you for checking! If you had it for over four years, I probably won't be able to find the same one, but you definitely gave me a great idea for a jacket - it is such a great piece!!  Unfortunately, I don't know what the numbers mean either since I am not that familiar with Celine.


----------



## cascherping

Maybe someone here in the forum can help us with the numbers? Over the years, I've seen similiar silhouettes, so I'm sure you can find a jacket you love! Good luck!



jess236 said:


> Thank you for checking! If you had it for over four years, I probably won't be able to find the same one, but you definitely gave me a great idea for a jacket - it is such a great piece!! Unfortunately, I don't know what the numbers mean either since I am not that familiar with Celine.


----------



## d00rvm

My lovely Celine is also chilling at Nikki Beach Marrakech next to me


----------



## peironglow

You are too humble. Honestly, box in non-exotic leather is growing on me!  surfing tpf is really bad for my pocket.. so many pretty things that i like to own 




			
				purse-nality said:
			
		

> you're too kind! thank you! although my box pales in comparison w/ yours! :greengrin:!


----------



## am2022

loving all the pics ladies!
Here is my old and trusty Celine Envelope!!!


----------



## ilsecita

With Miss trapeze! Sorry for the lighting, it was the NM restroom hahaha, my dark blue jeans even look black!


----------



## kbella86

Here I am with my amazing Celine shirt that I got for over 60% off at the outlet


----------



## purse-nality

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1701970
> 
> 
> My lovely Celine is also chilling at Nikki Beach Marrakech next to me



luv your travel pics and you look amazing!




amacasa said:


> loving all the pics ladies!
> Here is my old and trusty Celine Envelope!!!



chic! so glad you kept ms.envelope. those boots drrr--oooL




ilsecita said:


> With Miss trapeze! Sorry for the lighting, it was the NM restroom hahaha, my dark blue jeans even look black!



nice nice! 




kbella86 said:


> Here I am with my amazing Celine shirt that I got for over 60% off at the outlet



LOVES! what a steal!


----------



## d00rvm

purse-nality said:
			
		

> luv your travel pics and you look amazing!!



Thanks Pursenality!
Love from Marrakech


----------



## cotonblanc

kbella86 said:
			
		

> Here I am with my amazing Celine shirt that I got for over 60% off at the outlet



Wow! What a find. I like how you playfully sex-ed it up! Nice. Thumbs up.


----------



## peironglow

that is such a sexy steal! 



kbella86 said:


> Here I am with my amazing Celine shirt that I got for over 60% off at the outlet


----------



## am2022

You always get the best deals!!! How about some mod pics of the Celine moto jacket that's forever been on my wish list?



kbella86 said:


> Here I am with my amazing Celine shirt that I got for over 60% off at the outlet


----------



## am2022

Thanks "C" !! You are the sweetest!!!



purse-nality said:


> luv your travel pics and you look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chic! so glad you kept ms.envelope. those boots drrr--oooL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVES! what a steal!


----------



## angelastoel

me and my mini luggage in smooth camel


----------



## ilsecita

angelastoel said:


> me and my mini luggage in smooth camel



Love this! Ps I've been following your blog for about a month now. It's fab!


----------



## icecreamom

indi3r4 said:


> Leopard triptyque first outing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1700568


Girl you look lovely, and we are flat twins LOL


----------



## angelastoel

ilsecita said:


> Love this! Ps I've been following your blog for about a month now. It's fab!



aww thanks dear that is so nice to hear, I put a lot of love and pleasure in it!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

kbella86 said:


> Here I am with my amazing Celine shirt that I got for over 60% off at the outlet


 
Is there a Celine outlet?


----------



## designerdiva40

ilsecita said:


> With Miss trapeze! Sorry for the lighting, it was the NM restroom hahaha, my dark blue jeans even look black!



Looking gorgeous & oh how I miss my baby  but keep the pics coming to keep me going until I get my little beauty back


----------



## kbella86

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Is there a Celine outlet?



Yes about 30 min via train from Paris. I got so much stuff!! But they didn't have bags, just clothes and shoes


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

kbella86 said:


> Yes about 30 min via train from Paris. I got so much stuff!! But they didn't have bags, just clothes and shoes


 
Of course it has to be in Europe!!! I guess I have to stick to finding pieces here and there at TJMaxx and Last Call!


----------



## bagmad73

angelastoel said:


> me and my mini luggage in smooth camel


 
Beautiful photo - you look amazing with your Celine - loving your pink blazer (note to self - get a pink blazer )


----------



## fumi

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1701970
> 
> 
> My lovely Celine is also chilling at Nikki Beach Marrakech next to me



You and your bag look like you're having a blast!


----------



## fumi

kbella86 said:


> Here I am with my amazing Celine shirt that I got for over 60% off at the outlet



It looks great on you!


----------



## ilsecita

designerdiva40 said:


> Looking gorgeous & oh how I miss my baby  but keep the pics coming to keep me going until I get my little beauty back



Thank you dear! Have they updated you in the situation? I really hope you get her back soon


----------



## designerdiva40

ilsecita said:


> Thank you dear! Have they updated you in the situation? I really hope you get her back soon



Popped in on Saturday & still the same story 

I hope I get her back soon


----------



## d00rvm

Dinner at the hotel restaurant @ Marrakech.
Wearing my beloved yellow Celine dress and belt! It's the second time I'm wearing it!
I'm too afraid that I will mess up the dress with wine or food

Here I had the dress on for the first time @ The Four Seasons in Paris when I was there for a long weekend 1,5 month ago. So you can see the dress in total


----------



## d00rvm

Another outfit: 
Made a snapshot from our hotel room next to our wardrobe! 
Wearing my Dolce & Gabanna little black lace dress, wearing my Bianca CL's and my luggage


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

d00rvm said:


> Another outfit:
> Made a snapshot from our hotel room next to our wardrobe!
> Wearing my Dolce & Gabanna little black lace dress, wearing my Bianca CL's and my luggage
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704352


 
I officially have a girl crush on you!! Love your outfits and you look fantastic in every picture.


----------



## d00rvm

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> I officially have a girl crush on you!! Love your outfits and you look fantastic in every picture.



Hihihi:$ thanks AmeeLVSBags!
That is the best compliment I got on Pursenlog


----------



## kaye

Me holding my brand spankin' new Celine Micro Luggage bicolor in white/black on my recent trip to Hawaii


----------



## ilsecita

designerdiva40 said:


> Popped in on Saturday & still the same story
> 
> I hope I get her back soon



Boooo... I hope you get her soon too


----------



## bsufku

kaye said:


> Me holding my brand spankin' new Celine Micro Luggage bicolor in white/black on my recent trip to Hawaii



 The bag is just pure love. and you look great with it!!!


----------



## agalarowicz

a few of the most recent outfits. i cant put the camel mini away, just seems to go with everything!!


----------



## am2022

Loving all
The camel
Mini mod pics !!! So springy!!!


----------



## angelastoel

me and my camel Celine:


----------



## d00rvm

angelastoel said:
			
		

> me and my camel Celine:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.com/



Great outfit!


----------



## d00rvm

kaye said:
			
		

> Me holding my brand spankin' new Celine Micro Luggage bicolor in white/black on my recent trip to Hawaii



Love the colors of your luggage! It look fabulous on you


----------



## connieluo

Does this count?


----------



## fumi

connieluo said:


> Does this count?



Omg your baby is so cute!!  I love your bag too!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

connieluo said:


> Does this count?


OMG, precious!!! It is certainly in action, as a pillow!! love it!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So unbelievably cute!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Céline Mini


----------



## sarahmoon714

iluvmybags said:


> Leaving work Mon nite w/my Asymmetrical Satchel



I am obsessed with this bag!! Does it come it red?! An if so do u know where I could find one? I'm in sunny southern ca!


----------



## sashimie

hi, i rarely post and i know there's been few pics around on this, but i just can't resist! it's the first bag in such a looong time that i'm actually really excited about!

i hope the pic comes out ok, it's my first time resizing an image (yeah, i'm that clueless lol).


----------



## bsufku

sashimie said:


> hi, i rarely post and i know there's been few pics around on this, but i just can't resist! it's the first bag in such a looong time that i'm actually really excited about!
> 
> i hope the pic comes out ok, it's my first time resizing an image (yeah, i'm that clueless lol).



 And I still cannot get over how beautiful it is every time I see a picture of this colour combi posted here!


----------



## Bling&Bags

Taking my phantom out for a spin!


----------



## klow-chloe'

connieluo said:


> Does this count?



Oh that is so cute!!!


----------



## mlemee

connieluo said:


> Does this count?



lol, that's sooo cute! And the bag!


----------



## mlemee

sashimie said:


> hi, i rarely post and i know there's been few pics around on this, but i just can't resist! it's the first bag in such a looong time that i'm actually really excited about!
> 
> i hope the pic comes out ok, it's my first time resizing an image (yeah, i'm that clueless lol).



Really wish I bought this colour way now. Looks great on you, the colbalt blue of the trousers really adds to the look


----------



## mlemee

First time out for my Souris Trapeze paired with an Equipment shirt and Louboutin Pigalle 100


----------



## d00rvm

mlemee said:
			
		

> First time out for my Souris Trapeze paired with an Equipment shirt and Louboutin Pigalle 100



Love your outfit and the bag


----------



## fumi

butterfly_baby said:


> Céline Mini



Very stylish!  nice blazer too!


----------



## fumi

sashimie said:


> hi, i rarely post and i know there's been few pics around on this, but i just can't resist! it's the first bag in such a looong time that i'm actually really excited about!
> 
> i hope the pic comes out ok, it's my first time resizing an image (yeah, i'm that clueless lol).



I love how you subtlety matched the bag with your top and shoes!



Bling&Bags said:


> Taking my phantom out for a spin!



Adorable outfit!



mlemee said:


> First time out for my Souris Trapeze paired with an Equipment shirt and Louboutin Pigalle 100



Nice bag! I love your Louboutin pigalles


----------



## mlemee

d00rvm said:


> Love your outfit and the bag





fumi said:


> I love how you subtlety matched the bag with your top and shoes!
> Adorable outfit!
> Nice bag! I love your Louboutin pigalles



Thank you!!!

Out for a casual dinner with the Trapeze!


----------



## sashimie

mlemee said:


> Really wish I bought this colour way now. Looks great on you, the colbalt blue of the trousers really adds to the look



thanks mlemee!


----------



## designerdiva40

connieluo said:


> Does this count?



OMG best picture ever.....your baby is adorable & so is the Celine


----------



## designerdiva40

mlemee said:


> First time out for my Souris Trapeze paired with an Equipment shirt and Louboutin Pigalle 100



You look great & love the pigalle's


----------



## connieluo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> So unbelievably cute!



Thanks everyone for your kind compliment


----------



## Ashire

http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/03/for-night_31.html

My box bag in hibiscus to the museum...[/QUOTE]
Love your valentino shoes!![/QUOTE]

thank you jacq


----------



## MademoiselleC

mlemee said:


> First time out for my Souris Trapeze paired with an Equipment shirt and Louboutin Pigalle 100


Beautiful colour bag!


----------



## emma4ever

love my new cabas tote


----------



## baileylab

sashimie said:


> hi, i rarely post and i know there's been few pics around on this, but i just can't resist! it's the first bag in such a looong time that i'm actually really excited about!
> 
> i hope the pic comes out ok, it's my first time resizing an image (yeah, i'm that clueless lol).



gorgeous! what brand are your shoes btw? love them too!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Coming home from my 8mos pre-natal check up w/ the Powder Trio I have been using for almost a month now...No good news from doc's clinic, baby too small and contractions still continues, and by that I was ordered on complete bed rest...looks like my laptop will be my life for the days to come....


----------



## chessmont

Oh, bornsocialite, I hope things go well for the baby (and you).  Beautiful bag you have


----------



## Bornsocialite26

chessmont said:


> Oh, bornsocialite, I hope things go well for the baby (and you).  Beautiful bag you have



Hey thanks, looks like that will be my last action photo w/ any bags for the mean time...no idea why this li'l diva inside me is in a hurry to make a grand entrance... Im only 31-32 weeks... Full term is at 37.... I'll just look forward to others amazing photos for the mean time so post away ladies


----------



## MOWCAM

My brand new (to me) Mini luggage in navy. YAY!


----------



## baileylab

MOWCAM said:


> My brand new (to me) Mini luggage in navy. YAY!



yaay! you finally got it!!!!

you look great!


----------



## baileylab

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Hey thanks, looks like that will be my last action photo w/ any bags for the mean time...no idea why this li'l diva inside me is in a hurry to make a grand entrance... Im only 31-32 weeks... Full term is at 37.... I'll just look forward to others amazing photos for the mean time so post away ladies



you'll get thru it! just rest up. it'll all be worth it.

actually i have 2 babies born premature. weird coz the doc didn't recommend bed rest for me.  baby 1 was born at 8 mos & baby 2 7.5 months.  the good Lord has blessed me with 2 beautiful and healthy kids!

you look absolutely smashing btw!


----------



## MOWCAM

baileylab said:


> yaay! you finally got it!!!!
> 
> you look great!


 
Thank you! Now if I could only get my claws on a stamped croco like yours....


----------



## baileylab

mowcam said:


> thank you! Now if i could only get my claws on a stamped croco like yours....



thanks! one day you will


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog....tote and shoes!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

baileylab said:


> you'll get thru it! just rest up. it'll all be worth it.
> 
> actually i have 2 babies born premature. weird coz the doc didn't recommend bed rest for me.  baby 1 was born at 8 mos & baby 2 7.5 months.  the good Lord has blessed me with 2 beautiful and healthy kids!
> 
> you look absolutely smashing btw!




Hey thanks Bailey yesterday was probably the worse doc's appointment I swear...I was breathless to hear that my baby's head all pressed down right there, OB said contractions kept pushing her down there...funny as I wasn't feeling strong contractions these days...also her weight and size was a big concern..her size is only for 18-21 weeks considering Im at 32 already..Im on high protein diet...good lord and only allowed to get up for bathroom trips...
So thank god for TPF and you ladies here that keeps me sane somehow....
pm'd you


----------



## imlvholic

Dune Micro


----------



## fumi

MOWCAM said:


> My brand new (to me) Mini luggage in navy. YAY!





weibaobai said:


> per my blog....tote and shoes!





imlvholic said:


> Dune Micro



Mowcam, weibaobei, imlvholic, you all look very cute!


----------



## bsufku

imlvholic said:


> Dune Micro


 
LOVE it!! I'm almost almost convinced I need a dune micro too!


----------



## peironglow

ladies, the luggage are looking chic on you two! enjoy!



MOWCAM said:


> My brand new (to me) Mini luggage in navy. YAY!





imlvholic said:


> Dune Micro


----------



## peironglow

Born, u are looking good! 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Coming home from my 8mos pre-natal check up w/ the Powder Trio I have been using for almost a month now...No good news from doc's clinic, baby too small and contractions still continues, and by that I was ordered on complete bed rest...looks like my laptop will be my life for the days to come....



Please hang on, Born! everything will turn out well! talk to your diva ... tell her to be good and come out later ... she will definitely be a good girl and listen to her mummy! 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Hey thanks Bailey yesterday was probably the worse doc's appointment I swear...I was breathless to hear that my baby's head all pressed down right there, OB said contractions kept pushing her down there...funny as I wasn't feeling strong contractions these days...also her weight and size was a big concern..her size is only for 18-21 weeks considering Im at 32 already..Im on high protein diet...good lord and only allowed to get up for bathroom trips...
> So thank god for TPF and you ladies here that keeps me sane somehow....
> pm'd you


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you FUMI!



fumi said:


> Mowcam, weibaobei, imlvholic, you all look very cute!


----------



## sashimie

baileylab said:


> gorgeous! what brand are your shoes btw? love them too!



hi baileylab, they're charles and keith.  they're cheap (i think i bought them at around USD30) and their shoes usually don't last long but cest la vie


----------



## baileylab

sashimie said:


> hi baileylab, they're charles and keith.  they're cheap (i think i bought them at around USD30) and their shoes usually don't last long but cest la vie



what?!!!! oh so glad to hear! i thought they were celines or some high brand pair. i hope they're still available! (i don't live in sg though...) but we do have charles & keith


----------



## imlvholic

fumi said:


> Mowcam, weibaobei, imlvholic, you all look very cute!


Thank you sweety.


bsufku said:


> LOVE it!! I'm almost almost convinced I need a dune micro too!


You have to get it, if it pops up, you will love it! It's worth every penny. Guaranteed!!!! 



peironglow said:


> ladies, the luggage are looking chic on you two! enjoy!



Thanks dear.


----------



## danielle5891

Taking my Dune Mini out for some shopping!


----------



## sofaa

Breaking in my new Croc Phantom


----------



## agalarowicz

sofaa said:


> Breaking in my new Croc Phantom


^that has been the bag of my dreams for so long now!!! oh, how jealous i am!!


----------



## purse-nality

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU FAB MOMS!!! 

Trap's 1st outing on our day.....


----------



## Christine Ang

danielle5891 said:


> Taking my Dune Mini out for some shopping!


So pretty


----------



## Christine Ang

sofaa said:


> Breaking in my new Croc Phantom


Is this heavy?


----------



## Christine Ang

Love the size!


----------



## bsufku

purse-nality said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU FAB MOMS!!! ​
> 
> Trap's 1st outing on our day.....​


 

TOtally amazing  the colour combi goes so well with your outfit!


----------



## baileylab

purse-nality said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU FAB MOMS!!!
> 
> Trap's 1st outing on our day.....



so worth the wait!!!!

how about ms croc phantom?


----------



## peironglow

sofaa said:
			
		

> Breaking in my new Croc Phantom



Love your outfit that go very well with your phantom 




			
				purse-nality said:
			
		

> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU FAB MOMS!!!
> 
> Trap's 1st outing on our day.....


 
Wow! Purse..u finally bring out your gem.. Is such a pretty color that can easily match with any outfit! Lucky u to score that beauty.. I so jealous!!  oh yes! Any further comment from your dh?


----------



## sofaa

Christine Ang said:


> Is this heavy?



It is a bit heavier than my Balenciaga City w/ Giant Hardware, especially since it can fit a lot more inside.. This is only the small size in the Phantom style, and the Mini Luggage I tried on before is heavier than the this though.

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

My first Celine!  Nano with grained leather.


----------



## ilsecita

So, I haven't stopped wearing my trapeze since I got it (except for my orange trio a couple of days). Last week I took her to the NM Spring Trend Report. I met the NM Fashion Director and Senior Vice President Ken Downing! He complimented the bag SEVERAL times! I wrote about the whole thing and meeting him on my blog http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/22926421976/meeting-ken-downing-the-trend-report-spring-2012


----------



## Megs

sofaa said:


> Breaking in my new Croc Phantom



OHHHHHHHHH She is sooo lovely!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

My one and only Celine (mini lugguage) in lipstick red


----------



## am2022

hey "C" you are looking oh so lovely!!!



purse-nality said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU FAB MOMS!!!
> 
> Trap's 1st outing on our day.....


----------



## am2022

oohh.. how fun to have met him and to carry such a fab bag!!! 



ilsecita said:


> So, I haven't stopped wearing my trapeze since I got it (except for my orange trio a couple of days). Last week I took her to the NM Spring Trend Report. I met the NM Fashion Director and Senior Vice President Ken Downing! He complimented the bag SEVERAL times! I wrote about the whole thing and meeting him on my blog http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/22926421976/meeting-ken-downing-the-trend-report-spring-2012


----------



## purse-nality

danielle5891 said:


> Taking my Dune Mini out for some shopping!


lovely! your hair too! 




sofaa said:


> Breaking in my new Croc Phantom


this so right up my alley! LOVE! envious of the black hw :greengrin:




agalarowicz said:


> ^that has been the bag of my dreams for so long now!!! oh, how jealous i am!!


looking great as usual!




bsufku said:


> TOtally amazing  the colour combi goes so well with your outfit!



thanks much!




baileylab said:


> so worth the wait!!!!
> 
> how about ms croc phantom?


thanks girl! hehe... can't yet 




peironglow said:


> Wow! Purse..u finally bring out your gem.. Is such a pretty color that can easily match with any outfit! Lucky u to score that beauty.. I so jealous!!  oh yes! Any further comment from your dh?


thank you sweetie! i caved and told him earlier than planned, but but... i had to "under-declare" the price w/ him! LOL. so he thinks that he paid for the full price, when in fact, only half! :shame:




aela said:


> Just sharing some of the photos I have with my Celine luggages  I just love love the bag they're sooooo fab!
> 
> Tri Color Medium LUGGAGE TOTE in Canvas and Leather:
> http://afasione.com/2011/safari-luxe/
> 
> Black Color Mini LUGGAGE TOTE:
> http://afasione.com/2012/seoul-look-4/


and YOU are fab as well!



juicy couture jen said:


> My first Celine!  Nano with grained leather.


nice! 



ilsecita said:


> So, I haven't stopped wearing my trapeze since I got it (except for my orange trio a couple of days). Last week I took her to the NM Spring Trend Report. I met the NM Fashion Director and Senior Vice President Ken Downing! He complimented the bag SEVERAL times! I wrote about the whole thing and meeting him on my blog http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/22926421976/meeting-ken-downing-the-trend-report-spring-2012


oh you are looking so cute! just lovely!



kiwishopper said:


> My one and only Celine (mini lugguage) in lipstick red


luv the colors together!


----------



## purse-nality

amacasa said:


> hey "C" you are looking oh so lovely!!!



thanks A!  happy moms day!


----------



## dreamlet

purse-nality said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU FAB MOMS!!!
> 
> Trap's 1st outing on our day.....



You look beautiful!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY ALL YOU FAB MOMS!!!
> 
> Trap's 1st outing on our day.....



You look so beautiful! Omg that dress is gorgeous and the bag... just lovely


----------



## am2022

happy mother's day.. found my croc phantom just in time for mother's day as well!!!  

here is an older gusset cabas pic and my fave celine camel leather skirt with balenciaga tempete jacket!



purse-nality said:


> thanks A!  happy moms day!


----------



## fumi

ilsecita said:


> So, I haven't stopped wearing my trapeze since I got it (except for my orange trio a couple of days). Last week I took her to the NM Spring Trend Report. I met the NM Fashion Director and Senior Vice President Ken Downing! He complimented the bag SEVERAL times! I wrote about the whole thing and meeting him on my blog http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/22926421976/meeting-ken-downing-the-trend-report-spring-2012



That's so cool you met him! It's truly an awesome bag 



kiwishopper said:


> My one and only Celine (mini lugguage) in lipstick red



I love your outfit and the bag!


----------



## dannkat

Coq micro 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chocos

*Ilsecita & purse-nality* i m sooo jealousssss with ur bag... U both very pretty and look veryy good with that trapeze..

*Dannkat* oh micro looks best on u

*Amacasa* show us ur croc phantom pleasee


----------



## peironglow

purse-nality said:
			
		

> thank you sweetie! i caved and told him earlier than planned, but but... i had to "under-declare" the price w/ him! LOL. so he thinks that he paid for the full price, when in fact, only half! :shame:
> 
> !



U cheeky woman! Brilliant idea to declare half.. But he has to take your bill and pay right? What if he discovered the full price?


----------



## purse-nality

dreamlet said:


> You look beautiful!





ilsecita said:


> You look so beautiful! Omg that dress is gorgeous and the bag... just lovely


aw you guys are so sweet! thanks much! 




amacasa said:


> happy mother's day.. found my croc phantom just in time for mother's day as well!!!
> 
> here is an older gusset cabas pic and my fave celine camel leather skirt with balenciaga tempete jacket!


yummy leather goodness! luscious caramel  i hope to own a bal jacket one day... gusset cabas is instant chicness! have you seen pic of the white? super divine! or the phantom cabas w/ gold lining 

so REVEAL REVEAL! yay twins! 



dannkat said:


> Coq micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


pretty!



chocos said:


> *Ilsecita & purse-nality* i m sooo jealousssss with ur bag... U both very pretty and look veryy good with that trapeze.


thank u so much! but did i read right.... you finally found 1 in paris?! 



peironglow said:


> U cheeky woman! Brilliant idea to declare half.. But he has to take your bill and pay right? What if he discovered the full price?



haha! no evidence required! he simply handed me the cash


----------



## Julierose

Took out my Cobalt Mini Luggage tote...........





TONS more photos on my blog post here: http://www.thefashionminx.com/black-white-and-cobalt/


----------



## juicy couture jen

Thanks! Always love your action pix!


purse-nality said:


> lovely! your hair too!
> 
> 
> 
> this so right up my alley! LOVE! envious of the black hw :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> looking great as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks girl! hehe... can't yet
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sweetie! i caved and told him earlier than planned, but but... i had to "under-declare" the price w/ him! LOL. so he thinks that he paid for the full price, when in fact, only half! :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> and YOU are fab as well!
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> oh you are looking so cute! just lovely!
> 
> 
> luv the colors together!


----------



## chocos

purse-nality said:


> aw you guys are so sweet! thanks much!
> 
> 
> 
> yummy leather goodness! luscious caramel  i hope to own a bal jacket one day... gusset cabas is instant chicness! have you seen pic of the white? super divine! or the phantom cabas w/ gold lining
> 
> so REVEAL REVEAL! yay twins!
> 
> 
> pretty!
> 
> 
> thank u so much! but did i read right.... you finally found 1 in paris?!
> 
> 
> 
> haha! no evidence required! he simply handed me the cash



Hahaaa.. Yessss,3 weeks ago i finally found the last one in paris  but bcos the payment must use wire transfer,it takes 10 days to clearance everyting and then they ship only around europe so i ask my family there to receive the bag and send to me,so yesterday the bag already on the way to me ,such a long journey,will post pic after it arrives here


----------



## ilsecita

amacasa said:


> oohh.. how fun to have met him and to carry such a fab bag!!!



It was so cool! I was very pleased when he complimented the bag several times lol.



purse-nality said:


> oh you are looking so cute! just lovely!



Thank you darling!



fumi said:


> That's so cool you met him! It's truly an awesome bag



It was so fun! Hehe and he definitely also thought the bag was awesome! 



chocos said:


> *Ilsecita & purse-nality* i m sooo jealousssss with ur bag... U both very pretty and look veryy good with that trapeze..


Thank you! I'm so excited you are getting your soon! Prepare for a ridic amount of compliments every time you take her out!


----------



## purse-nality

juicy couture jen said:


> Thanks! Always love your action pix!


thanks too!



chocos said:


> Hahaaa.. Yessss,3 weeks ago i finally found the last one in paris  but bcos the payment must use wire transfer,it takes 10 days to clearance everyting and then they ship only around europe so i ask my family there to receive the bag and send to me,so yesterday the bag already on the way to me ,such a long journey,will post pic after it arrives here


!!! the great lengths we would go thru to reach the bag of our dreams!  mission completion!


----------



## Megs

dannkat said:


> Coq micro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love the charm on your bag!!!


----------



## Megs

Julierose said:


> Took out my Cobalt Mini Luggage tote...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TONS more photos on my blog post here: http://www.thefashionminx.com/black-white-and-cobalt/



COLOR LOVE!!! I have this bag too!


----------



## nana2604

With my Bi-colour cabas


----------



## peironglow

Julierose said:


> Took out my Cobalt Mini Luggage tote...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TONS more photos on my blog post here: http://www.thefashionminx.com/black-white-and-cobalt/



I love your cobalt mini! gorgeous!




purse-nality said:


> haha! no evidence required! he simply handed me the cash



haha!!!:giggles:


----------



## purse-nality

hope everyone's havin a nice weekend so far!  

my usual casual today....


----------



## jacknoy

purse-nality said:
			
		

> hope everyone's havin a nice weekend so far!
> 
> my usual casual today....



Lovely!


----------



## redturtle

purse-nality said:


> hope everyone's havin a nice weekend so far!
> 
> my usual casual today....



Lovely indeed!  I love how you match the royal blue flap with the rings... and adore your stack of bracelets on the wrist!


----------



## baileylab

purse-nality said:


> hope everyone's havin a nice weekend so far!
> 
> my usual casual today....



casual but STUNNING!!!


----------



## MegumiX

I'm taking my Shoulder Luggage out shopping


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> hope everyone's havin a nice weekend so far!
> 
> my usual casual today....



Love love love! It looks fantastic with that yellow top and iloce how it matches the YSL arty ring! Whats the name of the color of the ring?


----------



## purse-nality

*THANKS THANKS for all the kind words! *



jacknoy said:


> Lovely!





redturtle said:


> Lovely indeed!  I love how you match the royal blue flap with the rings... and adore your stack of bracelets on the wrist!


its kinda "tame" here  luv luv stacking!



baileylab said:


> casual but STUNNING!!!


sweet A 



ilsecita said:


> Love love love! It looks fantastic with that yellow top and iloce how it matches the YSL arty ring! Whats the name of the color of the ring?


"Lapis".  goes w/ lots! my most used color, actually.


----------



## purse-nality

nana2604 said:


> With my Bi-colour cabas


ack! i missed this combo! looks great paired w/ stripes!



MegumiX said:


> I'm taking my Shoulder Luggage out shopping


WOW. 1st time to see a pink shoulder  it instantly adds pizzaz to a casual outfit! luv the edgy touch of the leather jacket! cute foxtail too.


----------



## peironglow

Bought my lucky fluo pink mini luggage for my bday trip


----------



## peironglow

purse-nality said:
			
		

> hope everyone's havin a nice weekend so far!
> 
> my usual casual today....



Purse, i always love your pretty shots! Your trapeze matches very well with your lapis YSL arty ring..


----------



## gwentan

purse-nality said:
			
		

> hope everyone's havin a nice weekend so far!
> 
> my usual casual today....



Bag twins!!! What a preeeettttyyyy bag... And nice mod photo.


----------



## gwentan

peironglow said:
			
		

> Bought my lucky fluo pink mini luggage for my bday trip



Happy birthday!


----------



## Noramor

Love your pictures and your bag! 



MegumiX said:


> I'm taking my Shoulder Luggage out shopping


----------



## angelastoel

me and my camel mini luggage, the camel really fits every colorful outfit!!!


----------



## purse-nality

peironglow said:


> View attachment 1726575
> 
> 
> Bought my lucky fluo pink mini luggage for my bday trip





peironglow said:


> Purse, i always love your pretty shots! Your trapeze matches very well with your lapis YSL arty ring..


and you are a DOLL, as always! thanks luv! i adore your top! subtle sexiness  *wootwooh* HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 



gwentan said:


> Bag twins!!! What a preeeettttyyyy bag... And nice mod photo.



thank you twin!


----------



## purse-nality

angelastoel said:


> me and my camel mini luggage, the camel really fits every colorful outfit!!!



agree, and omg aaAAAHHMAZING jacket!!!


----------



## MegumiX

Noramor said:


> Love your pictures and your bag!



Thank you for your kind comments  


purse-nality said:


> ack! i missed this combo! looks great paired w/ stripes!
> 
> 
> WOW. 1st time to see a pink shoulder  it instantly adds pizzaz to a casual outfit! luv the edgy touch of the leather jacket! cute foxtail too.



I've never seen any pink shoulder myself so i was thrilled when i saw mine. The mini luggage hurts my arm when i'm carrying it because the bag itself is already heavy and i tend to put loads of stuff in my bag so i prefer wearing it on my shoulder. Besides, i need a bigger bag for school and shopping so this baby is perfect for me.


----------



## designerdiva40

ilsecita said:


> So, I haven't stopped wearing my trapeze since I got it (except for my orange trio a couple of days). Last week I took her to the NM Spring Trend Report. I met the NM Fashion Director and Senior Vice President Ken Downing! He complimented the bag SEVERAL times! I wrote about the whole thing and meeting him on my blog http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/22926421976/meeting-ken-downing-the-trend-report-spring-2012



You look so cute......... Can't wait to get my Trapeze back..... Hopefully this week


----------



## kiwishopper

angelastoel said:


> me and my camel mini luggage, the camel really fits every colorful outfit!!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## fumi

peironglow said:


> View attachment 1726575
> 
> 
> Bought my lucky fluo pink mini luggage for my bday trip



Very cute! 




angelastoel said:


> me and my camel mini luggage, the camel really fits every colorful outfit!!!



You look chic!


----------



## ilsecita

designerdiva40 said:


> You look so cute......... Can't wait to get my Trapeze back..... Hopefully this week



Aww thank you so much! I really hope you get yours fast too! They've had her forever now  keep us updated!


----------



## elsie19

purse-nality said:


> i belong!
> 
> 
> last thursday, a cocktail event...


So cute!!


----------



## elsie19

danielle5891 said:


> Well it isn't a light bag  but I don't find it heavier than my mini. I really love that I can carry it on my shoulder! I actually love the elongated shape of the bag  it was my first Celine and I still love it!
> 
> Are you looking into buying one?


Is your profile picture Celine luggage in Dune??


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Finally taking my clutch pouch out with the new iPhone case! They are perfect match !


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Finally taking my clutch pouch out with the new iPhone case! They are perfect match !


 
Perfect match!!!!


----------



## Noramor

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Finally taking my clutch pouch out with the new iPhone case! They are perfect match !



Beautiful!!


----------



## sweetart

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Finally taking my clutch pouch out with the new iPhone case! They are perfect match !



perfect indeed! where is your case from?  I'm almost tempted to keep my hibiscus/orange pouch now!


----------



## Uyen4570

My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

sweetart said:
			
		

> perfect indeed! where is your case from?  I'm almost tempted to keep my hibiscus/orange pouch now!



http://www.crelifestyle.com/ you can mix n match any color block you like!


----------



## purse-nality

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Finally taking my clutch pouch out with the new iPhone case! They are perfect match !


Absolutely perfect!



Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


You look amazing and your furry babies are adorable! Such a beautiful photo deserves to be framed


----------



## gwentan

Uyen4570 said:
			
		

> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!



So cute...!!!!!


----------



## ilsecita

Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!



Omg your doggies are SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## kiwishopper

Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


 
The cutest photo ever!!!!


----------



## Noramor

OMG what an absolutely beautiful picture of the 4 of you!!! 



Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


----------



## Noramor

You and your bag looks fabolous!!



kiwishopper said:


> My one and only Celine (mini lugguage) in lipstick red


----------



## Noramor

Hope everything is fine with you and your baby 
You look so pretty with your bag. 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Coming home from my 8mos pre-natal check up w/ the Powder Trio I have been using for almost a month now...No good news from doc's clinic, baby too small and contractions still continues, and by that I was ordered on complete bed rest...looks like my laptop will be my life for the days to come....


----------



## dreamlet

Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


Adorable!!


----------



## am2022

what a lovely photo!!!



Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


----------



## sammix3

Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!



Cutest pic ever! Love the bag and your puppies!!


----------



## peironglow

just cant get enough of my newly acquired fluo pink


----------



## sammix3

peironglow said:


> just cant get enough of my newly acquired fluo pink



Love it! I can't get enough of my fluo pink mini too


----------



## dreamlet

peironglow said:


> just cant get enough of my newly acquired fluo pink



Lovely! It is an amazing color, isn't it?


----------



## angelamaz2

Me and my black pebble mini


----------



## limeno

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Finally taking my clutch pouch out with the new iPhone case! They are perfect match !



That looks great  Did you buy the clutch recently?


----------



## gwentan

peironglow said:
			
		

> just cant get enough of my newly acquired fluo pink



*envy* love the color! Stunning!


----------



## peironglow

dreamlet said:
			
		

> Lovely! It is an amazing color, isn't it?



Yes is amazing, dreamlet! But dh is shaking his head..  anyway, is my first pink bag so I guess he is not used to the 'adorable'.. Haha




			
				gwentan said:
			
		

> *envy* love the color! Stunning!



Gwen, hope u get yours soon! Who knows, there is sweeter pink popping out in future!  i love your royal blue trapeze.. Any mod shots?


----------



## peironglow

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Love it! I can't get enough of my fluo pink mini too



Thanks, my bag twin..


----------



## peironglow

mimi_glasshouse said:
			
		

> Finally taking my clutch pouch out with the new iPhone case! They are perfect match !



Lovely! Lovely! 

Seeing all the pinky items, I must group all my pink celine n take a family shot one of these day!


----------



## silllll

When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!






A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!






The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))


----------



## purse-nality

peironglow said:


> just cant get enough of my newly acquired fluo pink


cuteees you both! pretty pretty pink 



angelamaz2 said:


> Me and my black pebble mini
> 
> View attachment 1731208


luv classic black!



silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))


wow you look fab! and congrats on scoring on BTR! major steal that BLUE!!!


----------



## silllll

purse-nality said:


> cuteees you both! pretty pretty pink
> 
> 
> luv classic black!
> 
> 
> wow you look fab! and congrats on scoring on BTR! major steal that BLUE!!!



Thx!!!! I never got up before 11 am except for that day when BTR had the Celine event.  I set 4 alarm clocks to prepare for this event,which is funny.


----------



## iluvmybags

Carried my Asymmetrical Bag to work Friday night!


----------



## bsufku

silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))



love the bags, and your blue dress too!


----------



## sammix3

silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))



Loving all your Celine pieces. I think you look great with the micro and the mini. I'm about 4"11.5 and I love the mini, I think the micro is too small for me


----------



## cloudzz

silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))



Congrats! So you are the one who got the royal blue! It really is a steal for that price and it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## silllll

cloudzz said:


> Congrats! So you are the one who got the royal blue! It really is a steal for that price and it looks gorgeous on you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## silllll

bsufku said:


> love the bags, and your blue dress too!



Thanks. I bought the dress to march the bag. I'm not good at color matching so the easiest way is to choose the same color. ^_^


----------



## silllll

sammix3 said:


> Loving all your Celine pieces. I think you look great with the micro and the mini. I'm about 4"11.5 and I love the mini, I think the micro is too small for me



Yes. Micro looks a little small, particularly when you wear heels. I also love the size of mini more. But I feel it is usually too heavy even when I carry just a few things. What do you think about the weight?


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

limeno said:
			
		

> That looks great  Did you buy the clutch recently?


I got the clutch a while ago.


----------



## emmaemmamamama

Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


Such a gorgeous picture, you and your puppies! At first I was it was one of those copied pictures from a style magazine


----------



## iluvmybags

silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))



We're those pics with your "panda" mini taken in Chicago?


----------



## silllll

iluvmybags said:


> We're those pics with your "panda" mini taken in Chicago?



In New York actually. ))))))


----------



## sammix3

silllll said:


> Yes. Micro looks a little small, particularly when you wear heels. I also love the size of mini more. But I feel it is usually too heavy even when I carry just a few things. What do you think about the weight?



Yeah it is a bit on the heavier side, but I just put it on my shoulders whenever I get tired


----------



## yinnie

iluvmybags said:


> Carried my Asymmetrical Bag to work Friday night!



I love your dress and cardi colour combo!!


----------



## limeno

Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!



So cute!! 
I also have a havanese, they are such great dogs!


----------



## danielle5891

elsie19 said:


> Is your profile picture Celine luggage in Dune??



Hi! Sorry for the late reply! Yes, that's my Dune mini


----------



## Nattie11

Uyen4570 said:


> My Red Coq Micro with our new Havanese puppy Chewie and his Maltese brother, Bandit!


Love the colour of your bag and your cutie puppies ever!


----------



## mlemee

silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))


Awh, you're too cute with both bags. I wish so much I managed to get a micro in colbalt blue


----------



## ^^ty^^

silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))



Really love your Royal Blue Micro... it's very pretty...


----------



## klow-chloe'

angelamaz2 said:


> Me and my black pebble mini
> 
> View attachment 1731208



The black mini looks so chic on you  perfect size.


----------



## angelamaz2

klow-chloe' said:


> The black mini looks so chic on you  perfect size.


Thanks klow I'm so in love with the Celine mini right now.


----------



## angelastoel

I can't get enough of my luggage, I constantly tell myself to give it a rest, but I just can't!!!


----------



## sammix3

angelastoel said:


> I can't get enough of my luggage, I constantly tell myself to give it a rest, but I just can't!!!



Love your outfit! I know, minis are just amazing!


----------



## mlemee

Dental op this morning but that crazy for fashion I had to stop by the Joseph 80% off sample sale afterwards  Wearing a colbalt blue Mason shirt, I bought from Khloe Kardashian's ebay shop, as a dress and my fluoro pink Mini


----------



## sammix3

mlemee said:


> Dental op this morning but that crazy for fashion I had to stop by the Joseph 80% off sample sale afterwards  Wearing a colbalt blue Mason shirt, I bought from Khloe Kardashian's ebay shop, as a dress and my fluoro pink Mini



I just can't get enough of everyone's pink minis! Loving the blue against the fluo pink!


----------



## angelastoel

sammix3 said:


> Love your outfit! I know, minis are just amazing!



thanks dear, I wore my mini again on yesterday...hehe


----------



## sammix3

angelastoel said:


> thanks dear, I wore my mini again on yesterday...hehe



Another super cute outfit! I need a dune mini as my neutral one


----------



## ferlovcia

mlemee said:


> Dental op this morning but that crazy for fashion I had to stop by the Joseph 80% off sample sale afterwards  Wearing a colbalt blue Mason shirt, I bought from Khloe Kardashian's ebay shop, as a dress and my fluoro pink Mini


Love the outfit color combo!!!!!


----------



## porsche09

mlemee said:


> Dental op this morning but that crazy for fashion I had to stop by the Joseph 80% off sample sale afterwards  Wearing a colbalt blue Mason shirt, I bought from Khloe Kardashian's ebay shop, as a dress and my fluoro pink Mini


You look so Fab, Love the Pink Mini


----------



## 12hon15

Shopping for clothes with my micro souris  for reference, i am 5'6"


----------



## bsufku

12hon15 said:


> Shopping for clothes with my micro souris  for reference, i am 5'6"


 

You work the micro really well!! Love the bag and how well it goes with your outfit


----------



## sammix3

12hon15 said:


> Shopping for clothes with my micro souris  for reference, i am 5'6"



So chic!


----------



## nana2604

mlemee said:


> Dental op this morning but that crazy for fashion I had to stop by the Joseph 80% off sample sale afterwards  Wearing a colbalt blue Mason shirt, I bought from Khloe Kardashian's ebay shop, as a dress and my fluoro pink Mini



I love your outfit and the mini pink!!


----------



## MegumiX

silllll said:


> When I was searching for a suitable Prada wallet. This Celine one just caught my eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Mini seems a little too large for most Asian girls. But I love carrying this cute panda a lot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Royal Blue Micro was from the BTR event few days ago. It just passed the authentication by a kind lady today. Thanks for her help ))))



OMG. love ur Blue Celine... 
i've been looking for this everywherreeee!!!


----------



## its so you

mlemee said:


> Dental op this morning but that crazy for fashion I had to stop by the Joseph 80% off sample sale afterwards  Wearing a colbalt blue Mason shirt, I bought from Khloe Kardashian's ebay shop, as a dress and my fluoro pink Mini


i love your blue outfit!! so cute.


----------



## silllll

mlemee said:


> Awh, you're too cute with both bags. I wish so much I managed to get a micro in colbalt blue



Thank you. I think colbalt blue looks better than the royal blue in summer.  We are both blue fans.


----------



## silllll

^^ty^^ said:


> Really love your Royal Blue Micro... it's very pretty...



Thanks )))))


----------



## silllll

MegumiX said:


> OMG. love ur Blue Celine...
> i've been looking for this everywherreeee!!!



Thank you! I know there are several in Japan and Korea. If you have any friend there you can ask the friend to get one for you. ))


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

silllll said:
			
		

> Thank you! I know there are several in Japan and Korea. If you have any friend there you can ask the friend to get one for you. ))



Could you give me intel? I am in Korea for the summer and Im desperate for a nano in cobalt!!


----------



## elsie19

danielle5891 said:


> Hi! Sorry for the late reply! Yes, that's my Dune mini



I just got my Dune Micro! I absolutely love the color and it's so pair-able! 

Did you use any special conditioner to pre-treat your bag?


----------



## silllll

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> Could you give me intel? I am in Korea for the summer and Im desperate for a nano in cobalt!!



I saw the information on two Chinese girls' twitters. Both wrote that they saw the pink micro and the royal blue micro in a Korea store. But I am not sure which store they were talking about. I don't know if the store had the colbalt nano.

Here is the picture from one's twitter:

ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9d1ff82djw1dqo670twtuj.jpg


----------



## EvaBBB

Hi all, this is my first pic on TPF! Here's my black shoulder luggage ready to take the boys to school! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 12hon15

bsufku said:
			
		

> You work the micro really well!! Love the bag and how well it goes with your outfit



Thanks!  souris is such a neutral color.  It goes well with everything!


----------



## 12hon15

sammix3 said:
			
		

> So chic!



Thanks!


----------



## cottoncat

Julia1979, please have some respect! This forum is against fake bags! 
Somebody please take that link and picture down!


----------



## danielle5891

elsie19 said:


> I just got my Dune Micro! I absolutely love the color and it's so pair-able!
> 
> Did you use any special conditioner to pre-treat your bag?



Hi! I love the color too, it's the perfect neutral  I treat my bag with Collonil leather gel, works wonderfully on both my pebbled mini and grained shoulder luggage


----------



## <3 purses

angelastoel said:


> I can't get enough of my luggage, I constantly tell myself to give it a rest, but I just can't!!!


love everything about this photo


----------



## Noramor

You and your bag looks stunning!



EvaBBB said:


> Hi all, this is my first pic on TPF! Here's my black shoulder luggage ready to take the boys to school! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EvaBBB

Noramor said:


> You and your bag looks stunning!



Oh Noramor, you're too kind! I've always admired looking at photos of other members and now only have the time (and guts!) to do it!


----------



## allieallie

With my only black micro luggage


----------



## porpentine

allieallie said:


> With my only black micro luggage



wow, is that a micro?  I thought it was a mini!


----------



## Noramor

Don't know if this qualifies as an action shot, but here it is...


----------



## Noramor

I love this forum!! And love watching all the beautiful bags and owners - getting lots of inspiration



EvaBBB said:


> Oh Noramor, you're too kind! I've always admired looking at photos of other members and now only have the time (and guts!) to do it!


----------



## calg1907

My Fluo pink Mini .Thanks for letting me share!

http://thefashiondomain.blogspot.com


----------



## iluvmybags

Finally cut those tags & carried my Phantom to work today!


----------



## gwentan

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Finally cut those tags & carried my Phantom to work today!



The green looks yummy... You rock with the phantom and I think you do the color justice than Rosie Huntington.


----------



## d00rvm

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Finally cut those tags & carried my Phantom to work today!



Love your bag!!! Is it from the latest (pre)fall/winter collection??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> Finally cut those tags & carried my Phantom to work today!


 
Lovely!! I keep visiting my TJ to see if I can find one!!


----------



## peironglow

Took my fluo pink out for this weekend..


----------



## 50wishes

Love the green phantom and the floro pink!


----------



## dododo

peironglow said:


> Took my fluo pink out for this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 1743729



The dress is perfectly match with the bag!


----------



## peironglow

dododo said:
			
		

> The dress is perfectly match with the bag!



Thanks, dododo  is only when i took this picture, i realize the details on my dress matches the bag color..  haha


----------



## baileylab

peironglow said:


> Took my fluo pink out for this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 1743729


----------



## designerdiva40

iluvmybags said:


> Finally cut those tags & carried my Phantom to work today!



Seeing your pic of the green phantom is kind of making me regret getting the green Balenciaga instead of the green phantom......It looks great on you.....congrats


----------



## ^^ty^^

Bring my Trapeze out the first time...


----------



## angelamaz2

^^ty^^ said:


> Bring my Trapeze out the first time...


Beautiful bag! Looks great on u. I just ordered the same one, can't wait till get my hands on it


----------



## ^^ty^^

angelamaz2 said:


> Beautiful bag! Looks great on u. I just ordered the same one, can't wait till get my hands on it



thank you....
when are you getting yours? do share some pics when you get yours ok...


----------



## angelamaz2

^^ty^^ said:


> thank you....
> when are you getting yours? do share some pics when you get yours ok...


Australia is very hard to get Celine, I got mine from a boutique shop. Just got them today and love it. Looks even more beautiful IRL.


----------



## iluvmybags

gwentan said:


> The green looks yummy... You rock with the phantom and I think you do the color justice than Rosie Huntington.


Aw, thank you (if only I looked as good as Rosie does!)


d00rvm said:


> Love your bag!!! Is it from the latest (pre)fall/winter collection??


I believe this color is from the summer collection, actually 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Lovely!! I keep visiting my TJ to see if I can find one!!


I hope you find one (or something even better!) believe or not, I found two Celine bags on the same day (two diff stores), so hopefully you'll come across one sooner rather than later!



designerdiva40 said:


> Seeing your pic of the green phantom is kind of making me regret getting the green Balenciaga instead of the green phantom......It looks great on you.....congrats


Aw, I'm sorry ~ but I bet your Bbag is utterly gorgeous!


----------



## umichmm

iluvmybags said:


> Finally cut those tags & carried my Phantom to work today!



Gorgeous!! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you downtown now  I spy... Green phantom!


----------



## kalugu

so cooll


----------



## angelamaz2

Just took my burgundy trapeze out of the box


----------



## sammix3

angelamaz2 said:


> Just took my burgundy trapeze out of the box
> 
> View attachment 1749630



So cute!


----------



## steph22

calg1907 said:


> My Fluo pink Mini .Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> http://thefashiondomain.blogspot.com


 
That colour is WOW!


----------



## angelamaz2

sammix3 said:
			
		

> So cute!



Thanks, ur so sweet


----------



## intrigue




----------



## ilsecita

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1749979



Omg!! LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## sammix3

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1749979



Aww how cute!! I don't know what I like more, the purse or the puppy.


----------



## kiwishopper

Me with my lipstick mini! More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## e.etheldreda

kiwishopper said:


> Me with my lipstick mini! More pictures are on my blog!



it's gorgeous!


----------



## kiwishopper

e.etheldreda said:


> it's gorgeous!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## calg1907

steph22 said:
			
		

> That colour is WOW!



Thank u steph22


----------



## cloudzz

My two new trapeze! I'm thinking about selling one to fund a Chanel though, but it's definitely a tough decision. Both are so different and gorgeous in every single way.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

cloudzz said:
			
		

> My two new trapeze! I'm thinking about selling one to fund a Chanel though, but it's definitely a tough decision. Both are so different and gorgeous in every single way.



Keep the Vermillon !!


----------



## angelamaz2

cloudzz said:


> My two new trapeze! I'm thinking about selling one to fund a Chanel though, but it's definitely a tough decision. Both are so different and gorgeous in every single way.


I hope u r not selling the burgundy one


----------



## bsufku

cloudzz said:


> My two new trapeze! I'm thinking about selling one to fund a Chanel though, but it's definitely a tough decision. Both are so different and gorgeous in every single way.



They both look amazing on you!


----------



## iluvmybags

Still carrying my Green Phantom!


----------



## sweetart

iluvmybags said:


> Still carrying my Green Phantom!



Lookin fab


----------



## littlefoot

peironglow said:


> Took my fluo pink out for this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 1743729


Love the pink on you and it's helping me with my confusion over the fluo pink... sometimes in other pics for ebay listings and so on it looks almost pale pink and not really neon pink.. but definitely looks neon here! Can anyone xplain why the colour looks so different in some pics?? Is it the fakes that look paler perhaps?
Any thoughts are most welcome!!


----------



## klow-chloe'

cloudzz said:


> My two new trapeze! I'm thinking about selling one to fund a Chanel though, but it's definitely a tough decision. Both are so different and gorgeous in every single way.


 
Read it somewhere that you are absolutely love the Burgundy I think you should keep it.  Unless you have changed your mind


----------



## ilsecita

cloudzz said:


> My two new trapeze! I'm thinking about selling one to fund a Chanel though, but it's definitely a tough decision. Both are so different and gorgeous in every single way.



Keep the burgundy! As pretty as he vermillion is, I've seen it in several flash sale sites and I feel isn't as difficult to get.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

First date with my new Phantom and movie date with DH


----------



## cloudzz

klow-chloe' said:


> Read it somewhere that you are absolutely love the Burgundy I think you should keep it.  Unless you have changed your mind



Yep you're right I really do love the colour combo. I've decided to keep both. I feel like I'm going to get more use out of these bags than a Chanel.


----------



## cloudzz

angelamaz2 said:


> I hope u r not selling the burgundy one


I'm keeping them both! Can't convince myself to let any of them go.
BTW I love your cyclamen RGGH bal! I got cyclamen in RH and now I'm regretting missing the RGGH. It's so pretty!


----------



## mlemee

cloudzz said:


> My two new trapeze! I'm thinking about selling one to fund a Chanel though, but it's definitely a tough decision. Both are so different and gorgeous in every single way.





mimi_glasshouse said:


> Keep the Vermillon !!



Ditto!!! It's gorgeous


----------



## angelamaz2

cloudzz said:


> I'm keeping them both! Can't convince myself to let any of them go.
> BTW I love your cyclamen RGGH bal! I got cyclamen in RH and now I'm regretting missing the RGGH. It's so pretty!


Good decision, cos u look great with both maybe u still can splurge on a chanel The bal I have is a sobert, they have very similar colour cos I had a cyclamen SHW before, but I love how it's together with RGH.


----------



## cloudzz

angelamaz2 said:


> Good decision, cos u look great with both maybe u still can splurge on a chanel The bal I have is a sobert, they have very similar colour cos I had a cyclamen SHW before, but I love how it's together with RGH.



Haha sorry I thought it's cyclamen since how cyclamen looks almost identical in color to your picture. It's very pretty nonetheless.
I already pulled the trigger on Chanel. Better do it sooner than later. The price increases these days are too hard to keep up.


----------



## kalugu

i love the leopard.................


----------



## fandmcarebear

redvelvetloubie said:


> First date with my new Phantom and movie date with DH


 love those shoes!!!! mind if I ask who they are????


----------



## redvelvetloubie

fandmcarebear said:


> love those shoes!!!! mind if I ask who they are????



thank you! I  my Christian Louboutin Miss Cristo!


----------



## Noramor

Love love love it!! 




kiwishopper said:


> Me with my lipstick mini! More pictures are on my blog!


----------



## fandmcarebear

redvelvetloubie said:


> thank you! I  my Christian Louboutin Miss Cristo!


 

soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## baldy12

Hello Celine expertise. TOday, I purchased the grey gusset east-west Cabas. I've been wanting the black one FOREVER (2+ years) but could not find it in Paris, nor in New York, so I had to settle with the grey one. I would LOVE to know what you guys think of the color. It is the same color as this one but obviously not the same style as mine is a horizontal cabas with zippers. 






Are there certain colors I should not wear this color with? I'm a bit bummed out because I like to wear a lot of green Barbour jackets and I'm scared it will clash with those! Do I need to just stick to neutrals with this grey? ANy advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

lovely! Grey is such a neutral color that you can pair with almost anything! Go for it! Congrats!


----------



## iluvmybags

baldy12 said:


> Hello Celine expertise. TOday, I purchased the grey gusset east-west Cabas. I've been wanting the black one FOREVER (2+ years) but could not find it in Paris, nor in New York, so I had to settle with the grey one. I would LOVE to know what you guys think of the color. It is the same color as this one but obviously not the same style as mine is a horizontal cabas with zippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there certain colors I should not wear this color with? I'm a bit bummed out because I like to wear a lot of green Barbour jackets and I'm scared it will clash with those! Do I need to just stick to neutrals with this grey? ANy advice would be much appreciated.


Did you buy your bag from iOffer?
I don't remember the Cabas being available in this color or leather
iOffer is also notorious for selling fake bags - I hope that's not where you bought it from


----------



## sophia_coppola

My hibiscus clutch @ work


----------



## baldy12

iluvmybags said:


> Did you buy your bag from iOffer?
> I don't remember the Cabas being available in this color or leather
> iOffer is also notorious for selling fake bags - I hope that's not where you bought it from


 
Nope! I got it at the Celine flagship store in NYC, so definitely authentic  THanks for the caveat though!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

, is this combo still available?



sophia_coppola said:


> View attachment 1758144
> 
> 
> My hibiscus clutch @ work


----------



## sophia_coppola

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> , is this combo still available?



Yes, it is. Bought mine a few days ago at the "song" shop in Vienna for 320 euro and they still had one left


----------



## sammix3

sophia_coppola said:


> View attachment 1758144
> 
> 
> My hibiscus clutch @ work



Love the color combo!


----------



## sophia_coppola

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Love the color combo!



Thank you  the colors are so refreshing


----------



## sammix3

My mom and I at my sister's high school graduation.  The black mini was what got my Celine addiction started


----------



## icecreamom

sammix3 said:


> My mom and I at my sister's high school graduation.  The black mini was what got my Celine addiction started


 Finally see your face. You are so pretty!


----------



## sammix3

icecreamom said:


> Finally see your face. You are so pretty!



You are so sweet


----------



## kiwishopper

What a sweet picture! You look very pretty in pink!!



sammix3 said:


> My mom and I at my sister's high school graduation.  The black mini was what got my Celine addiction started


----------



## NeonLights

sophia_coppola said:


> View attachment 1758144
> 
> 
> My hibiscus clutch @ work



Oh how i want this clutch!!! Love it!!


----------



## limeno

My navy Mini in action


----------



## agalarowicz

Smooth Camel Mini again  and some weird blurring action, lol


----------



## sweetart

sophia_coppola said:


> View attachment 1758144
> 
> 
> My hibiscus clutch @ work





sammix3 said:


> My mom and I at my sister's high school graduation.  The black mini was what got my Celine addiction started


So pretty  and the black mini looks great against your dress!



limeno said:


> My navy Mini in action


Great color (and ring too)! 



agalarowicz said:


> Smooth Camel Mini again  and some weird blurring action, lol



love your outfit and bag pairing! And the weird blurring action is cool.


----------



## bagfetishperson

Me and my phantom...
Note that I am only 5'1


----------



## Mentalism

My one and only Celine baby - love her!!!
We just got home from the meeting on friday, and on way home from girl-dinning-out-night yesterday. I love her 

Looking for Celine Phantom Croc Stamp ... I want her to join us!!! 
Anybody knows where I can find it, in Europe?
Or if someone know if there is one in Hongkong or Singapore maybe?


----------



## Sugarhoney

agalarowicz said:


> Smooth Camel Mini again  and some weird blurring action, lol



So love your camel ! Now it'll be the color of my next mini!! Juz can't get enough of the mini although I already have the smooth navy & grain black (which juz arrived y'day).


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sammix3 said:


> My mom and I at my sister's high school graduation. The black mini was what got my Celine addiction started


 
Lovely dress. Where is it from?


----------



## agalarowicz

Sugarhoney said:


> So love your camel ! Now it'll be the color of my next mini!! Juz can't get enough of the mini although I already have the smooth navy & grain black (which juz arrived y'day).



i know what you mean!! i had to get two right away (also got the navy smooth!). i love them both so much!


----------



## sammix3

kiwishopper said:


> What a sweet picture! You look very pretty in pink!!



Thanks hun, I love pink!



sweetart said:


> So pretty  and the black mini looks great against your dress!
> 
> 
> Great color (and ring too)!
> 
> 
> 
> love your outfit and bag pairing! And the weird blurring action is cool.



Thank you love.



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Lovely dress. Where is it from?



It's by Parker from Revolve Clothing.  They just got it in not too long ago.


----------



## fumi

Night out with DF and friends:

BCBG dress
Celine box bag in Hibiscus
Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sammix3 said:


> It's by Parker from Revolve Clothing. They just got it in not too long ago.


 
Thanks!


----------



## sammix3

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag in Hibiscus
> Christian Louboutin heels



Perfection!


----------



## luckybunny

*Fumi* GORJESSSSSSSS


----------



## bsufku

fumi said:


> Night out with DF and friends:
> 
> BCBG dress
> Celine box bag in Hibiscus
> Christian Louboutin heels


 

Love the entire outfit!!


----------



## fumi

sammix3 said:


> Perfection!





luckybunny said:


> *Fumi* GORJESSSSSSSS





bsufku said:


> Love the entire outfit!!



Thank you sammix, luckybunny, and bsufku for your compliments!


----------



## agalarowicz




----------



## Julierose

agalarowicz said:


>



Gorgeous! What color luggage is this?


----------



## Julierose

angelastoel said:


> I can't get enough of my luggage, I constantly tell myself to give it a rest, but I just can't!!!



Gorgeous, what color is this??? I love it!


----------



## agalarowicz

Julierose said:


> Gorgeous! What color luggage is this?


camel!


----------



## designerdiva40

Took my souris mini out shopping today along with my new Balenciaga jacket


----------



## d00rvm

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Took my souris mini out shopping today along with my new Balenciaga jacket



Love your jacket and the color of your Celine! I'm on the waiting list for a Celine leather motorcycle jacket at my favorite store! Can't wait to get my hands on it
Got a call yesterday that it will arrive this week!
I'm so EXCITEDDD!!!
It will look great with my Celine luggage in black!


----------



## Tingeling

Celine Vintage Horse Buckle


----------



## d00rvm

Tingeling said:
			
		

> Celine Vintage Horse Buckle



Your bag matches my belt


----------



## designerdiva40

d00rvm said:


> Love your jacket and the color of your Celine! I'm on the waiting list for a Celine leather motorcycle jacket at my favorite store! Can't wait to get my hands on it
> Got a call yesterday that it will arrive this week!
> I'm so EXCITEDDD!!!
> It will look great with my Celine luggage in black!



Thanks honey.....you will love your Bal jacket, this is my first but I'm already planning my second


----------



## d00rvm

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks honey.....you will love your Bal jacket, this is my first but I'm already planning my second



Small correction: CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET But it looks a lot like your Balenciaga Jacket!
Do you already know what color you want??


----------



## designerdiva40

d00rvm said:


> Small correction: CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET But it looks a lot like your Balenciaga Jacket!
> Do you already know what color you want??



OMG I bet the Celine is TDF......I think I'll choose a beige or a bright colour or blue......so many beauties to choose from & not enough ££££ to pay for them


----------



## d00rvm

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG I bet the Celine is TDF......I think I'll choose a beige or a bright colour or blue......so many beauties to choose from & not enough ££££ to pay for them



HAHAHAHAHA I hear you but for me it would be in  The Celine is absolutely TO DIE FORRRR!
I can't wait any day longer, but I'll have to be patienttttt! They promised me this week... I've been waiting for 8 months to even make the top of the waiting list:greengrin:


----------



## Tingeling

d00rvm said:


> Your bag matches my belt
> 
> View attachment 1763111


 
Yay  Love it!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I know the pic is not the greatest - I took it in the elevator as I was leaving work last night!

Out the door with my Gusset Cabas in hand!


----------



## angelastoel

Julierose said:


> Gorgeous, what color is this??? I love it!



thanks! This is the Camel smooth


----------



## d00rvm

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I know the pic is not the greatest - I took it in the elevator as I was leaving work last night!
> 
> Out the door with my Gusset Cabas in hand!



Oh my goddd! How many Celine bags do you own iluvmybags?!
Love your collection!!!


----------



## d00rvm

iluvmybags said:


> I know the pic is not the greatest - I took it in the elevator as I was leaving work last night!
> 
> Out the door with my Gusset Cabas in hand!



BY THE WAY!
I saw your wishlist I will recieve my Celine MotorCycle Jacket TODAY!!!
 Been so long on that freakin' waitinglist! AND TONIGHT IT WILL BE MINEEEEEEEE
I'll post my reveal later on PurseBlog when I picked up my jacket and NEW Celine bag at the stores later today


----------



## d00rvm

*Dear Celine LOVERS! WHO IS IN FOR A NEW CELINE REVEAL???
I will be back within 1,5 hour with my 2 brand new Celine Purchases*


----------



## d00rvm

Reveal nr. 1!



View attachment 1764800




View attachment 1764801


Peekaboooooo! Which bag could this be?!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chocos

Im here i m here


----------



## d00rvm

View attachment 1764803


Finally got my stamped croc phantommm

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

Up 2 reveal number 2!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d00rvm

Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah! 
Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better

FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!



View attachment 1764813




View attachment 1764814




View attachment 1764815


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sophia_coppola

agalarowicz said:


> Smooth Camel Mini again  and some weird blurring action, lol



great look!


----------



## designerdiva40

d00rvm said:


> Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah!
> Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Beautiful, the bag, the jacket & you


----------



## designerdiva40

I used my Vermilon Mini today.....haven't used this bag for ages & forgot how much I love the colour.


----------



## d00rvm

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> I used my Vermilon Mini today.....haven't used this bag for ages & forgot how much I love the colour.



Thanks for the lovely compliments designerdiva!
It sure was worth waiting Love your red luggage! Matches your colorful outfit!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tingeling

[Q.UOTE=d00rvm;22185039]Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah! 
Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better

FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!



View attachment 1764813




View attachment 1764814


OMG!! You look amazing! What a bag, and what a jacket! Congrats!!!!

View attachment 1764815


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum[/QUOTE]


----------



## bsufku

designerdiva40 said:


> I used my Vermilon Mini today.....haven't used this bag for ages & forgot how much I love the colour.



omg LOVE the vermillion, much more than the coq!


----------



## agalarowicz

sophia_coppola said:


> great look!



thank you!!


----------



## piyochan

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1764803
> 
> 
> Finally got my stamped croc phantommm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



congrats!!! i saw it irl at the store and few people modeling here, but man never seen it so sparkling like yours 
i bought the grey croc stamped trapeze instead, but looking at your bag now i'm tempted 

which size did you get?


----------



## d00rvm

piyochan said:
			
		

> congrats!!! i saw it irl at the store and few people modeling here, but man never seen it so sparkling like yours
> i bought the grey croc stamped trapeze instead, but looking at your bag now i'm tempted
> 
> which size did you get?



Thank you!!
It is the medium! I bet in grey it would be nice too!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelastoel

me and my smooth camel mini yesterday:


----------



## fettfleck

Ok, I look hilarious after angelas fabulous photo, bet nevertheless: my new Céline Micro - it arrived today and is the perfect size for me!


----------



## fumi

designerdiva40 said:


> I used my Vermilon Mini today.....haven't used this bag for ages & forgot how much I love the colour.



I love how colorful your outfit is!




fettfleck said:


> Ok, I look hilarious after angelas fabulous photo, bet nevertheless: my new Céline Micro - it arrived today and is the perfect size for me!



You look super cute!


----------



## bsufku

fettfleck said:


> Ok, I look hilarious after angelas fabulous photo, bet nevertheless: my new Céline Micro - it arrived today and is the perfect size for me!



it is a good size for you, do you mind me asking how tall you are?


----------



## fettfleck

fumi said:


> You look super cute!



Thank you fumi! 



bsufku said:


> it is a good size for you, do you mind me asking how tall you are?



Thank you!  I am tiny, about 5"2' if I calculated correctly = 158 cm.


----------



## sfb481

I'm so happy!!! Just got this Minimu from Neiman today :http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9913&pictureid=93491


----------



## sweetart

iluvmybags said:


> I know the pic is not the greatest - I took it in the elevator as I was leaving work last night!
> 
> Out the door with my Gusset Cabas in hand!


Such a cute dress! Lovely MJ and Celine too! 



d00rvm said:


> Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah!
> Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Fantastic jacket and bag! you look great!



designerdiva40 said:


> I used my Vermilon Mini today.....haven't used this bag for ages & forgot how much I love the colour.



Beautiful!



angelastoel said:


> me and my smooth camel mini yesterday:



Love this look!



fettfleck said:


> Ok, I look hilarious after angelas fabulous photo, bet nevertheless: my new Céline Micro - it arrived today and is the perfect size for me!



Hi fettfleck! I have to agree...the micro is perfect for you. You have great style. 



sfb481 said:


> I'm so happy!!! Just got this Minimu from Neiman today :http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9913&pictureid=93491


so cute! You wear the nano well!


----------



## sfb481

Thank you *sweetart*
She is so adorable.


----------



## sfb481

d00rvm said:


> Please don't mind my bad hairday! Hahahah!
> Had the flu the last few days and today I was feeling better
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY CELINE MOTORCYCLE JACKET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I've been thinking to buy motorcycle leather jacket since couple months.
It's hard to find kind like yours is really AMAZING. 
Congratulations! Where did you get it? 
Love your style!


----------



## <3 purses

angelastoel said:


> me and my smooth camel mini yesterday:


 love the bag and the whole outfit, you are so cute


----------



## <3 purses

fettfleck said:


> Ok, I look hilarious after angelas fabulous photo, bet nevertheless: my new Céline Micro - it arrived today and is the perfect size for me!


 the bag looks perfect on you, congrats


----------



## fettfleck

sweetart said:


> Hi fettfleck! I have to agree...the micro is perfect for you. You have great style.



Thank you my dear!  I saw you got some Céline, too!


----------



## fumi

What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
Celine box bag in hibiscus
Urban Outfitters dress
Christian Louboutin heels


----------



## fettfleck

fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine box bag in hibiscus
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels



This is a fabulous outfit! Love the popping colors!


----------



## Tingeling

sfb481 said:


> I'm so happy!!! Just got this Minimu from Neiman today :http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9913&pictureid=93491


 Wow, that is beautiful. How much is this model?


----------



## Tingeling

fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine box bag in hibiscus
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels


 You look stunning, that box is to die for!!!


----------



## sammix3

fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine box bag in hibiscus
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels



Love the entire outfit, especially the accessories!


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*fumi* oh how i love that hibiscus box!! is that spring 2010 colour?


----------



## d00rvm

sfb481 said:
			
		

> I've been thinking to buy motorcycle leather jacket since couple months.
> It's hard to find kind like yours is really AMAZING.
> Congratulations! Where did you get it?
> Love your style!



Thank you so much
I got it at my favorite high brand store in Rotterdam ( I'm from the Netherlands )
They have a large Celine collection and I've been waiting for months to get the Celine Motorcycle jacket in my hands! 
I fell in love with

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lisabmiller

Looking so sad waiting in the carpool lane at school pick up


----------



## sfb481

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 1767622
> 
> 
> Looking so sad waiting in the carpool lane at school pick up


Awwww... Very cuteeee!


----------



## sfb481

Tingeling said:


> Wow, that is beautiful. How much is this model?


Thank you *Tingeling * The total +tax is $2,450

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9897&pictureid=93508


----------



## stellarr

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 1767622
> 
> 
> Looking so sad waiting in the carpool lane at school pick up




So beautiful! love the colours xox


----------



## fumi

fettfleck said:


> This is a fabulous outfit! Love the popping colors!





Tingeling said:


> You look stunning, that box is to die for!!!





sammix3 said:


> Love the entire outfit, especially the accessories!





seahorseinstripes said:


> *fumi* oh how i love that hibiscus box!! is that spring 2010 colour?



Thank you fettfleck, Tingeling, sammix, and seahorse for the sweet words!!! 

Seahorse- Yes, that is the spring 2010 color


----------



## d00rvm

Leaving for a birthday!
Wearing my Givenchy legging and pin up t-shirt,
My brand new Celine leather motorcycle jacket and phantom stamped croc bag, and last but not least, my Bianca CL's!

Have a great weekend everyone!

View attachment 1768470



View attachment 1768472










Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sammytheMUA

bagfetishperson said:


> Me and my phantom...
> Note that I am only 5'1




this bag!!!!
i want it so bad.... is this the smaller version?


----------



## sfb481

ChicGirlStyle said:


> My husband and I took a baby break mini vacation to Aspen for the Food and Wine Festival! Of course my Celine Nano Luggage in Vermillion and Audrey Sunglasses made the trip! xx


OMG love your nano so cute. You're so beautiful.
I just bought nano yersterday because I need a bag for travelling. This model is really awesome. Very good for travelling.


----------



## iluvmybags

d00rvm said:


> Oh my goddd! How many Celine bags do you own iluvmybags?!
> Love your collection!!!





d00rvm said:


> BY THE WAY!
> I saw your wishlist I will recieve my Celine MotorCycle Jacket TODAY!!!
> Been so long on that freakin' waitinglist! AND TONIGHT IT WILL BE MINEEEEEEEE
> I'll post my reveal later on PurseBlog when I picked up my jacket and NEW Celine bag at the stores later today


Thanks D!  I don't have as many Celine bags as it seems - I've sold a few older ones in order to add new bags to my collection!

I saw your new jacket - I'm so jealous!  - it's gorgeous!
Where did you get it from? (and if you don't mind my asking, how much was it?)


----------



## d00rvm

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Thanks D!  I don't have as many Celine bags as it seems - I've sold a few older ones in order to add new bags to my collection!
> 
> I saw your new jacket - I'm so jealous!  - it's gorgeous!
> Where did you get it from? (and if you don't mind my asking, how much was it?)



Ah I get it smart way! 

I got the jacket from a high brand fashion store here in Holland (where I'm from) in Rotterdam.
They have all fashion brands like: Celine, Givenchy, Gucci, Dolce & Gabbana, Lanvin, YSL, Dior and Fendi! It's my favorite store and they have such a large collection in clothing, shoes, bags and accesories! 
The Celine motorcycle jacket was 2600,- euros. But since 90% of my wardrobe comes from that store, I got a discount and paid 2000,- euros! (The Sale Assistants at the store likes my wallet a lot hahahaha)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fumi

Visited the Seattle Space Needle for the first time tonight, and I wore my Celine envelope shoulder bag


----------



## repavlic

MichK said:


> Just got the Celine Micro Shopper - it's an even smaller version of the Mini Luggage - with the curved seams and zip... I've tried on the Mini and I felt it looked a little too boxy on me and dismissed the style altogether... but spotted the Micro when I walked into Celine the other day and feel it works a whole lot better on me.
> 
> The proportions are similar to the Mini, with the longer handles... I can wear it on the shoulder, though it's a little snug... And I think it holds a lot - I carry a fair bit from day to day and everything fits in comfortably.
> 
> Anyway, here it is: my black Micro Shopper! (for reference, I'm 5'3")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a shot of my Celine classic box... not a great pic but didn't have time to take others:


Hi!  Just wondering what size is your celune box?  I am same height as you and loving the proportions.  Thank you.


----------



## Cari284

I usually just lurk around here (admiring all the gorgeous bags and outfits ) but I just had to pop in and say thank you for all of the inspiration  I love this thread! 



fumi said:


> What I wore to an art gallery event tonight:
> Celine box bag in hibiscus
> Urban Outfitters dress
> Christian Louboutin heels



This pink is stunning, I love it


----------



## lisabmiller

Funny - my son purchased the Nike sb's next door to the store where I was admiring the trapeze - they were the same colors! (my terracotta is hiding behind the burgundy)


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Look with Vermillon  nano Vs Look with hibiscus clutch pouch !


----------



## fettfleck

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Look with Vermillon  nano Vs Look with hibiscus clutch pouch !



Love your gorgy colorblocking bags! They look great on you! Oh - and love that head of yours.


----------



## Tingeling

sfb481 said:


> Thank you *Tingeling * The total +tax is $2,450
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9897&pictureid=93508


 
 I can live with that price. It is really beautiful on you, a superb size! 

I was thinking the next on my list is an excotic box, but after seeing this beauty of yours I am not that sure! I love that it has a shoulder-strap as well and the color-combination!
Congrats!


----------



## bag'hem all

Lovely mod pics ladies keep 'em coming 

*Black Grained Phantom*
*Camel/Fluo Pink Bi-cabas
Souris Trapeze
Satin/Suede; White/Nude/Black Tri Color Micro*


----------



## Eli84

Navy mini SS 2012


----------



## sfb481

Tingeling said:


> I can live with that price. It is really beautiful on you, a superb size!
> 
> I was thinking the next on my list is an excotic box, but after seeing this beauty of yours I am not that sure! I love that it has a shoulder-strap as well and the color-combination!
> Congrats!


Haha! Thank you *Tingeling*! You are very nice darling.

Originally, I wanted to buy a Chanel Half Moon WOC, because I need a small bag that fits a lot of stuff & isn't too heavy. Just to go to watch movie or go to the bar or travelling, etc. And then the SA showed me this bag. OMG, I changed my mind right away. I really fell in love when the SA showed me this nano. Especially because the colors go with everything. Change your list dear. You will like it! It's so damn cute.


----------



## Kajleen

Eli84, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Eli84 said:


> Navy mini SS 2012



Loving the contrast of textures and the light and the dark! Great styling.


----------



## Eli84

^^ ladies, thanks for the lovely compliments


----------



## jjgarrison

lisabmiller said:
			
		

> Looking so sad waiting in the carpool lane at school pick up



Gorgeous bag. . The satellite radio fav lists are almost identical to mine in my Benz. Lol. That lovely mini looks luscious.


----------



## allieallie

The only luggage I have  but loving it to bits!


----------



## nynnemee

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> the fab *gchandler5*...


 wooow


----------



## nynnemee

designerdiva40 said:


> Took my souris mini out shopping today along with my new Balenciaga jacket


beautiful color


----------



## nynnemee

allieallie said:


> The only luggage I have  but loving it to bits!


Love this black one


----------



## nynnemee

Eli84 said:


> Navy mini SS 2012


My friends school bag - wish it was mine


----------



## nynnemee

bag'hem all said:


> Lovely mod pics ladies keep 'em coming
> 
> *Black Grained Phantom*
> *Camel/Fluo Pink Bi-cabas
> Souris Trapeze
> Satin/Suede; White/Nude/Black Tri Color Micro*


u got a lot


----------



## t_lo

Eli84 said:


> Navy mini SS 2012


 
i  this!  so elegant!


----------



## AksInLvoe

Loving all the Celine action shots here 

My first time to post on this forum. Thanks for letting me share my black pebbled mini.


----------



## baldy12

Got my first Celines - Cabas with zippers. 

Really wanted the black one but it was impossible to find (searched for more than 2 years) so I went to the Celine store on Madison (NY) and bought these gray ones. The color is really growing on me now!


----------



## monella

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 1767622
> 
> 
> Looking so sad waiting in the carpool lane at school pick up



I absolutely LOVE this color combination. If you don't mind, could you tell me a little bit about the bag... I am in the SF Bay Area and not sure where to go to purchase this style bag. What is the name, roughly how much and where can I go/call to buy/order this? Thank you!


----------



## louien

that shade, saw the advert somewhere in the forum for the bi-color with burgundy bottom, it was crazy



baldy12 said:


> Got my first Celines - Cabas with zippers.
> 
> Really wanted the black one but it was impossible to find (searched for more than 2 years) so I went to the Celine store on Madison (NY) and bought these gray ones. The color is really growing on me now!


----------



## lisabmiller

monella said:
			
		

> I absolutely LOVE this color combination. If you don't mind, could you tell me a little bit about the bag... I am in the SF Bay Area and not sure where to go to purchase this style bag. What is the name, roughly how much and where can I go/call to buy/order this? Thank you!



I haven't seen it lately (purchased 4 mos ago) - check Barney's SF, Neimans or Saks 
It's cream, black, nude suede (tri-color)
Also check Bonanza


----------



## mundodabolsa

baldy12 said:


> Got my first Celines - Cabas with zippers.
> 
> Really wanted the black one but it was impossible to find (searched for more than 2 years) so I went to the Celine store on Madison (NY) and bought these gray ones. The color is really growing on me now!



the grey is so so stunning, you look beautiful with it.


----------



## cotonblanc

baldy12 said:


> Got my first Celines - Cabas with zippers.
> 
> Really wanted the black one but it was impossible to find (searched for more than 2 years) so I went to the Celine store on Madison (NY) and bought these gray ones. The color is really growing on me now!



Love this in grey! Congrats! The newer ones in Black for Fall has VERY shiny all silver zippers which wasn't to my fancy. I think the older ones with contrast pulley and zipper teeth were more Céline.

I really want the version with army green at the front and black at the gussets.


----------



## ats16

Here's my latest Celine lovely.


----------



## calg1907

ats16 said:
			
		

> Here's my latest Celine lovely.



Your mini is a combination of canvass and leather?


----------



## ats16

Yes, it is.  



calg1907 said:


> Your mini is a combination of canvass and leather?


----------



## angelastoel

me and my camel mini:


----------



## urasia

My Celine shoulder clasp bag in army green


----------



## stellarr

urasia said:
			
		

> My Celine shoulder clasp bag in army green



Your bag is as beautiful as you are!  xox


----------



## limeno

baldy12 said:


> Got my first Celines - Cabas with zippers.
> 
> Really wanted the black one but it was impossible to find (searched for more than 2 years) so I went to the Celine store on Madison (NY) and bought these gray ones. The color is really growing on me now!



I love that bag, its so beautiful  Do you mind me asking what you paid for it? Or if anyone knows how much it costs in Europe?

Thank you!


----------



## Virginiamb

baldy12 said:
			
		

> Got my first Celines - Cabas with zippers.
> 
> Really wanted the black one but it was impossible to find (searched for more than 2 years) so I went to the Celine store on Madison (NY) and bought these gray ones. The color is really growing on me now!



I really like the color


----------



## baldy12

limeno said:


> I love that bag, its so beautiful  Do you mind me asking what you paid for it? Or if anyone knows how much it costs in Europe?
> 
> Thank you!



I paid 1850 USD for it - not sure what that would be in pounds/euros. . . 

I totally lucked out on my taste because I like this style way better than the 5000+ bags (Trapeze, etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## fumi

angelastoel said:


> me and my camel mini:



You look so pretty!



urasia said:


> My Celine shoulder clasp bag in army green



Simply stunning!


----------



## imlvholic

My Cobalt Micro w/ Smooth Leather (pls excuse the dirty mirror)


----------



## imlvholic

Enjoying my Cobalt Micro...


----------



## sofaa

My black/black hardware Croc-Stamped Phantom


----------



## fuyumi

Phantom having a good old fashion cup of tea


----------



## dododo

sofaa said:


> My black/black hardware Croc-Stamped Phantom



love it&#65281;And the Macqueen!


----------



## MrsJuicy

purse-nality said:


> and the lovely *lufc_girl*...



Please tell me where you got that fur skirt - it is undeniably SO CUTE!!!


----------



## yinnie

fuyumi said:
			
		

> Phantom having a good old fashion cup of tea



love this shot!!!


----------



## yinnie

sofaa said:
			
		

> My black/black hardware Croc-Stamped Phantom



beautiful croc


----------



## d00rvm

I'm leaving now to meet my girlfriends downtown for a drink on the terrace wearing:
My CL black studded sneakers
My recently purchased Celine motorcycle jacket and Phantom croc bag, a Dolce & Gabbana stretch pants and a purple YSL t-shirt!
Happy weekend!


View attachment 1785489


----------



## pythonlover

fuyumi said:


> Phantom having a good old fashion cup of tea



That looks like the Vivocity food court! 

Love this shot, I go there regularly but never thought of juxtaposing them like this.


----------



## kiwishopper

imlvholic said:


> Enjoying my Cobalt Micro...



Ahhh I love your micro the size and the colour both are perfect!! I'm looking for a micro myself too


----------



## Virginiamb

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Ahhh I love your micro the size and the colour both are perfect!! I'm looking for a micro myself too



I am looking for one too


----------



## Virginiamb

imlvholic said:
			
		

> My Cobalt Micro w/ Smooth Leather (pls excuse the dirty mirror)



That is a beauty and looks great on you!


----------



## imlvholic

kiwishopper said:


> Ahhh I love your micro the size and the colour both are perfect!! I'm looking for a micro myself too



Thanks Kiwi, it's the ideal size & weight for me. I hope you'll find a Micro soon, you'll see the big difference between the Mini.


----------



## imlvholic

Virginiamb said:


> That is a beauty and looks great on you!



Thanks Virginiiamb, i hope you'll find 1 soon, too.


----------



## agalarowicz

navy and camel smooth minis


----------



## purse-nality

1st trip w/ Trio this weekend. Shopping for island treasures ....










large royal Trio + large Audrey sunnies


----------



## kiwishopper

agalarowicz said:


> navy and camel smooth minis



Oh my words!! Both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## DollyGirl

purse-nality said:


> 1st trip w/ Trio this weekend. Shopping for island treasures ....



Is that the large trio? You look gorgeous


----------



## purse-nality

DollyGirl said:


> Is that the large trio? You look gorgeous



thanks! yes! sorry forgot to add deets


----------



## amgmom

purse-nality said:


> 1st trip w/ Trio this weekend. Shopping for island treasures ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large royal Trio + large Audrey sunnies



Oh wow! so lovely!  Love all your Celine's and mod pics! maybe mod pics of your black croc stamped phantoms? tia


----------



## amaniusa

purse-nality said:


> lovely! your hair too!
> 
> 
> 
> this so right up my alley! LOVE! envious of the black hw :greengrin:
> looking great as usual!
> thanks much thanks girl! hehe... can't yet
> thank you sweetie! i caved and told him earlier than planned, but but... i had to "under-declare" the price w/ him! LOL. so he thinks that he paid for the full price, when in fact, only half! :shame:
> and YOU are fab as well!
> nice!
> oh you are looking so cute! just lovely!
> luv the colors together!
> 
> The black hardware made the bag so much nicer.  It is amazing the little changes they make change the whole bag!  I got a medium croc stamped phantom and everyone is saying it is too big.  I am 5'8 without heels!  My mom said I looked like I was carrying luggage when I held the medium phantom.  Ugggggggg so confused, I feel the small phantom is too small for me. They should do small, medium and large!! They would sell alot of the medium if it was between the size of small and medium. The medium should me called large and a new medium size should be introduced which is actually "MEDIUM". That is my opinion anyway. More importantly. Enjoy your new bag.  It is very useful and may I say simply gorgeous! Congratulations http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/smile.gif


----------



## amaniusa

Eli84 said:


> ^^ ladies, thanks for the lovely compliments


Are you in Dubai??  I recognize some buildings.


----------



## agalarowicz

kiwishopper said:


> Oh my words!! Both are gorgeous!!!


thanks! they're still looking good with months of everyday use, too!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

purse-nality said:
			
		

> 1st trip w/ Trio this weekend. Shopping for island treasures ....
> 
> large royal Trio + large Audrey sunnies


You looks fabulous !!!!!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

First time taking my electric blue box bag out....Love it!  Now i have all the excuses to fancy for a red python box ....!


----------



## imlvholic

purse-nality said:


> 1st trip w/ Trio this weekend. Shopping for island treasures ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large royal Trio + large Audrey sunnies



Wow! Purse, i love that new large trio. I think it's a great & better size than the original trio w/ c i find too small. I definitely want one, but i can't decide on color yet & i want the detachable handles too. That Royal Blue is stunning, but i already got a Cobalt Micro...hmmmm....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Started this thread been MIA for months, and Im back It's been two weeks since I gave birth and Im enjoying every second w/ my Simone, My second trio will serve me well like the powder trio did...Im hooked...if only they have green or yellow!


----------



## allieallie

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Started this thread been MIA for months, and Im back It's been two weeks since I gave birth and Im enjoying every second w/ my Simone, My second trio will serve me well like the powder trio did...Im hooked...if only they have green or yellow!



Whoa you look awesome in two weeks time after giving birth! What's the secret ?  And your trio is gorgeous!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

allieallie said:


> Whoa you look awesome in two weeks time after giving birth! What's the secret ?  And your trio is gorgeous!



LOL!!! thanks but Im breast feeding full time w/ this second one, in fact I eat every two hours and I have no idea how the baby weight slipped away to fast...It's been a bonus that I m able ti fit my pre preg clothes right away..oh the Trio! it is every Mom's musthave


----------



## skyqueen

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> LOL!!! thanks but Im breast feeding full time w/ this second one, in fact I eat every two hours and I have no idea how the baby weight slipped away to fast...It's been a bonus that I m able ti fit my pre preg clothes right away..oh the Trio! it is every Mom's musthave



You look fabulous and I want that Trio!!!


----------



## am2022

"C" loving the blue large trio on you... i like it shoulder bag carried !!!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## fumi

mimi_glasshouse said:


> First time taking my electric blue box bag out....Love it!  Now i have all the excuses to fancy for a red python box ....!



I love the color of the blue box bag! It looks great on you!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Started this thread been MIA for months, and Im back It's been two weeks since I gave birth and Im enjoying every second w/ my Simone, My second trio will serve me well like the powder trio did...Im hooked...if only they have green or yellow!



You look awesome for someone who recently gave birth. Simone is such a pretty name!


----------



## am2022

Spent the day on the beach with the kids!!!
My trusty cabas and celine sandals!!!


----------



## purse-nality

amgmom said:


> Oh wow! so lovely!  Love all your Celine's and mod pics! maybe mod pics of your black croc stamped phantoms? tia


thank you! will try soon! 



amaniusa said:


> The black hardware made the bag so much nicer.  It is amazing the little changes they make change the whole bag!  I got a medium croc stamped phantom and everyone is saying it is too big.  I am 5'8 without heels!  My mom said I looked like I was carrying luggage when I held the medium phantom.  Ugggggggg so confused, I feel the small phantom is too small for me. They should do small, medium and large!! They would sell alot of the medium if it was between the size of small and medium. The medium should me called large and a new medium size should be introduced which is actually "MEDIUM". That is my opinion anyway. More importantly. Enjoy your new bag.  It is very useful and may I say simply gorgeous! Congratulations http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/smile.gif


thanks! was too late in the phantom game, missed the black hw. could be you're just used to carrying bigger bags? i do think small is a universal size, as i've seen pics of models rocking them! 



mimi_glasshouse said:


> You looks fabulous !!!!!


thanks thanks! and so are you w/ Box! 



imlvholic said:


> Wow! Purse, i love that new large trio. I think it's a great & better size than the original trio w/ c i find too small. I definitely want one, but i can't decide on color yet & i want the detachable handles too. That Royal Blue is stunning, but i already got a Cobalt Micro...hmmmm....


thank you T! *turns on enabling mode* 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Started this thread been MIA for months, and Im back It's been two weeks since I gave birth and Im enjoying every second w/ my Simone, My second trio will serve me well like the powder trio did...Im hooked...if only they have green or yellow!


hey twin! so who's the "alien" now?!! would luv to visit just to get a sniff of your new "toy"! 



amacasa said:


> "C" loving the blue large trio on you... i like it shoulder bag carried !!!
> Enjoy!!!


thanks A! i do too! when crossbody though, i like to push it back behind my hip for a carefree vibe .... lovely day @ the beach! i miss seeing your gorgeousness!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

hey twin! so who's the "alien" now?!! would luv to visit just to get a sniff of your new "toy"! 

Greetings Twin! first of all Im glad you introduced me to the mighty C  where we got the ze trio it's a killer blue, oh and my new toy...you mean the tiny diva Simmy? sure! once renovation of living room is done


----------



## fuyumi

yinnie said:


> love this shot!!!



Thank you 



pythonlover said:


> That looks like the Vivocity food court!
> 
> Love this shot, I go there regularly but never thought of juxtaposing them like this.



This is in Old Town at ECP.


----------



## Eli84

agalarowicz said:


> navy and camel smooth minis



so beautiful, great choices!



amaniusa said:


> Are you in Dubai??  I recognize some buildings.


----------



## NeonLights

mimi_glasshouse said:


> First time taking my electric blue box bag out....Love it!  Now i have all the excuses to fancy for a red python box ....!



Love your box!!! Patiently not waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## bsufku

mimi_glasshouse said:


> First time taking my electric blue box bag out....Love it! Now i have all the excuses to fancy for a red python box ....!


 
bag twins! love your bag on you!


----------



## mlemee

Grabbing the sunday papers


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

purse-nality said:


> thanks thanks! and so are you w/ Box!





fumi said:


> I love the color of the blue box bag! It looks great on you!





NeonLights said:


> Love your box!!! Patiently not waiting for mine to arrive





bsufku said:


> bag twins! love your bag on you!



Thank you all ! The box bag can hold much more stuffs than I originally thought...I absolutely love it.....

the only issue is ....I figure out it is complicated to import python leather to Canada if it is a personal shipment.....so I may have to drop my fancy of getting the red python box box from DF in the new season...


----------



## repavlic

fettfleck said:


> Ok, I look hilarious after angelas fabulous photo, bet nevertheless: my new Céline Micro - it arrived today and is the perfect size for me!


May I ask the make of your scarf and the black dress you're wearing with 3/4 sleeves?


----------



## fettfleck

repavlic said:


> May I ask the make of your scarf and the black dress you're wearing with 3/4 sleeves?



Sure: the scarf is the "Emiliana" scarf from the brand Faliero Sarti and my dress actually is not a dress, but just a top from H&M and a spagetti strap dress from GAP...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Tempted to go out for a salon date w/ the royal b... but 2hours is not enough otherwise I will end up w/ leaking breasts..plus it's only two weeks and it's hard to leave the li'l bun


----------



## No Cute

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Tempted to go out for a salon date w/ the royal b... but 2hours is not enough otherwise I will end up w/ leaking breasts..plus it's only two weeks and it's hard to leave the li'l bun



Beautiful bag!  You look great!


----------



## yyellehs

agalarowicz said:


> navy and camel smooth minis



May I ask how much did you gets them for? I'm new here  thank you


----------



## IN LVOE

agalarowicz said:


> navy and camel smooth minis


wow wow wow wow wow wow!!!! you look PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## littlerock

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Tempted to go out for a salon date w/ the royal b... but 2hours is not enough otherwise I will end up w/ leaking breasts..plus it's only two weeks and it's hard to leave the li'l bun



That is gorgeous!


----------



## littlerock

*Hello lovely ladies (and gents!)

Slight change to blog posting rules.  From now on, blogs can be linked in signatures only. Please do not link to your blog twice via the body of the post. Any blogs linked in the body of the post will be removed. Thank you in advance. *


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Free at last w/ my handsome Trio went for my 3 week post partum check up and went rushing home lightning speed to see my li'l bun!


----------



## Perfect Day

sofaa said:


> My black/black hardware Croc-Stamped Phantom



Looks fab!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

My 2nd Celine handbag... Large Moc Croc! Thanks to one of the fabulous TPF ladies!

I love it!!!


----------



## agalarowicz

yyellehs said:


> May I ask how much did you gets them for? I'm new here  thank you


hmmm, i got them this spring for $2000 i think. i dont like to think about it, lol!


----------



## agalarowicz

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Started this thread been MIA for months, and Im back It's been two weeks since I gave birth and Im enjoying every second w/ my Simone, My second trio will serve me well like the powder trio did...Im hooked...if only they have green or yellow!



congrats!


----------



## ppinkiwi

mlemee said:


> Grabbing the sunday papers



Your top is amazing! I love the shoulder detailing ... where'd you get it??

Edit: and of course the bag is lovely, but that goes without saying!


----------



## mlemee

ppinkiwi said:


> Your top is amazing! I love the shoulder detailing ... where'd you get it??
> 
> Edit: and of course the bag is lovely, but that goes without saying!



Thanks! It's Sandro from a few years ago


----------



## ilovemylilo

Me & my Red Coq. Mini during my recent trip to Italy (photo taken at Villa Borghese Garden)


----------



## Bornsocialite26

RareLuxus said:


> Love the trio! And you look great for being 3 wks post partum!



 thank you! thanks to my li'l diva who keeps me up all night!


----------



## peironglow

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Free at last w/ my handsome Trio went for my 3 week post partum check up and went rushing home lightning speed to see my li'l bun!



U are looking good, Hot Mummy!  i wish i can slim down so fast like you on my next pregnancy


----------



## Bornsocialite26

peironglow said:


> U are looking good, Hot Mummy!  i wish i can slim down so fast like you on my next pregnancy



awwwww....thank you! just feel so blessed that I snapped back to my pre preg body this early w/o any sort of diet and exercise, went full time breastfeeding and it was extremely hard but slowly getting the rythm now...Im so in love w/ my li'l Simone so....anything new from your camp lately?


----------



## fumi

ilovemylilo said:


> Me & my Red Coq. Mini during my recent trip to Italy (photo taken at Villa Borghese Garden)



What an absolutely beautiful photo!!


----------



## duckyducky

urasia said:


> My Celine shoulder clasp bag in army green





FAB!! love your clasp!


----------



## jsc6




----------



## Halothane

Nice mini, is it a black? Like it


jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1803241


----------



## BabieFat

jsc6 said:


> View attachment 1803241


 
Nice pix. Is it black smooth leather mini?


----------



## sugaryfatty

amacasa said:


> Spent the day on the beach with the kids!!!
> My trusty cabas and celine sandals!!!




Where did you get this bag? and how much was it?? i want it so badly!!!!


----------



## jsc6

BabieFat said:


> Nice pix. Is it black smooth leather mini?



It's black pebbled leather mini


----------



## kiwishopper

Lipstick mini lugage and I yesterday, more are on my blog


----------



## mlemee

Rocking Celine SS/12 sunglasses and my stamped croc baby


----------



## fumi

kiwishopper said:


> Lipstick mini lugage and I yesterday, more are on my blog



Such a pretty outfit!




mlemee said:


> Rocking Celine SS/12 sunglasses and my stamped croc baby



I love your dress! Great bag too!


----------



## kiwishopper

Thanks Fumi 



fumi said:


> Such a pretty outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your dress! Great bag too!


----------



## ChicGirlStyle

I wanted to post my Celine Nano luggage in Vermillion to show how Vermillion can work with other bold colors. The top I'm wearing has a little light orange which I think coordinates but I think the blue color really pops with the Vermillion.






Of course it also looks pretty great with my Hermes clic clac bracelet in bleu electrique!


----------



## vanessag

Kat! Congratulations on ur new baby =) sooo love ur blue trio =)




Bornsocialite26 said:


> Free at last w/ my handsome Trio went for my 3 week post partum check up and went rushing home lightning speed to see my li'l bun!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Royal Blue Small Phantom... So in love!!!


----------



## peironglow

Bornsocialite26 said:


> awwwww....thank you! just feel so blessed that I snapped back to my pre preg body this early w/o any sort of diet and exercise, went full time breastfeeding and it was extremely hard but slowly getting the rythm now...Im so in love w/ my li'l Simone so....anything new from your camp lately?



absolutely envy u! u dont look like you have just given birth!! 

full-time breastfeeding is not easy but rewards will be satisfying! Good job, mummy!  going to reward yourself? haha 

me ... not getting much from Celine lately (though waitlist for a mini luggage in royal blue at my local store) ... been very busy at work ... but stock up quite a fair bit of La Mer products ...  hope to save up for  my europe trip in oct ... going to bring my precious with me this time ... still thinking what i should get for this coming trip (H, C or C) ... dont think is easy to shop with my precious ...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

peironglow said:


> absolutely envy u! u dont look like you have just given birth!!
> 
> full-time breastfeeding is not easy but rewards will be satisfying! Good job, mummy!  going to reward yourself? haha
> 
> me ... not getting much from Celine lately (though waitlist for a mini luggage in royal blue at my local store) ... been very busy at work ... but stock up quite a fair bit of La Mer products ...  hope to save up for  my europe trip in oct ... going to bring my precious with me this time ... still thinking what i should get for this coming trip (H, C or C) ... dont think is easy to shop with my precious ...



Oh heloooooooo dearie!!!! Im on 4th week postpartum and it's been roller coaster ride! 2 hours of sleep max and whenever I try to eat Simone cries like nuts! So I think that is the reason why I fit into everything now
ooooooh did ya say LA MER???? Im about to stock up on my body serum...the other day at the spa a lady asked me if I was wearing stockings or some sort of body make-up...so so??? spill  spill!!! what LM products did you get?
and ofcourse Celine wise? whats new??


----------



## sammix3

Out to dinner with my black mini luggage


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Errands day at 4 weeks post partum...so so hard to leave my Li'l diva..rushing home all the time Im def considering another Large Trio in my mommy days ahead!


----------



## hunniesochic

ChicGirlStyle said:


> I wanted to post my Celine Nano luggage in Vermillion to show how Vermillion can work with other bold colors. The top I'm wearing has a little light orange which I think coordinates but I think the blue color really pops with the Vermillion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it also looks pretty great with my Hermes clic clac bracelet in bleu electrique!


What a cute little luggage. You look fabulous!


----------



## hunniesochic

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Royal Blue Small Phantom... So in love!!!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

sammix3 said:


> Out to dinner with my black mini luggage


Looking great!


----------



## <3 purses

black mini luggage 
sorry the pic is huge, I don't know how to resize ....???


----------



## Halothane

You look gorgeous



sammix3 said:


> Out to dinner with my black mini luggage


----------



## t_lo

black croc embossed phantom


----------



## mlemee

t_lo said:


> black croc embossed phantom


 Gorgeous! And the embossed croc print really stands out!


----------



## Virginiamb

ChicGirlStyle said:
			
		

> I wanted to post my Celine Nano luggage in Vermillion to show how Vermillion can work with other bold colors. The top I'm wearing has a little light orange which I think coordinates but I think the blue color really pops with the Vermillion.
> 
> Of course it also looks pretty great with my Hermes clic clac bracelet in bleu electrique!



Looks awesome!!!


----------



## t_lo

mlemee said:


> Gorgeous! And the embossed croc print really stands out!



thanks *mlemee* - your beautiful phantom pics pushed me to get one!


----------



## soflachick

t_lo said:


> black croc embossed phantom



Absolutely gorgeous. I love how the light plays on the black.


----------



## soflachick

ilovemylilo said:


> Me & my Red Coq. Mini during my recent trip to Italy (photo taken at Villa Borghese Garden)



Love the bag and the landscape!


----------



## agalarowicz

a few from recently


----------



## Virginiamb

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> a few from recently



May I ask the color of your micro?


----------



## mlemee

t_lo said:


> thanks *mlemee* - your beautiful phantom pics pushed me to get one!



Glad to see I could be of enabling serivce


----------



## Bornsocialite26

first malling experience w/ my Son, Trio and 5 week old baby ever since I gave birth


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

agalarowicz said:


> a few from recently


 
Lovely as always!


----------



## xDaisy

I can't decide which color should I get for my first mini. 
Camel, royal blue, dune or red ? 

Any suggestion? TIA


----------



## Virginiamb

xDaisy said:
			
		

> I can't decide which color should I get for my first mini.
> Camel, royal blue, dune or red ?
> 
> Any suggestion? TIA



If you are lucky enough to locate a royal blue I would choose it  I purchased one and loved the color but wanted in a micro instead.


----------



## jacknoy

xDaisy said:
			
		

> I can't decide which color should I get for my first mini.
> Camel, royal blue, dune or red ?
> 
> Any suggestion? TIA



Royal blue


----------



## xDaisy

I'm planning to get 2 minis. I'm taking royal blue for sure !!
Now, camel, lipstick red or Coquelicot???

I really love the lipstick red.. Just can't decide


----------



## xDaisy

agalarowicz said:


> a few from recently



Hi! May I ask is this mini camel?


----------



## baglici0us

My black luggage at Bondi Beach.


----------



## fumi

baglici0us said:


> My black luggage at Bondi Beach.



Beautiful bag in a beautiful location!


----------



## PLc627

Dessert & my celine


----------



## PLc627

My birthday gift! &#128522; super loveee!


----------



## jacknoy

While having breakfast


----------



## xDaisy

PLc627 said:


> View attachment 1823822
> 
> 
> My birthday gift! &#128522; super loveee!



Nice!!! Is this micro coquelicot??


----------



## agalarowicz

xDaisy said:


> Hi! May I ask is this mini camel?


yup


----------



## agalarowicz

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Lovely as always!


----------



## kate021105

With my baby at New York Times Square


----------



## 4Elegance

On our way to do what we do best....shop.  Doesn't she look happy


----------



## PLc627

xDaisy said:
			
		

> Nice!!! Is this micro coquelicot??



Mini!


----------



## Virginiamb

kate021105 said:
			
		

> With my baby at New York Times Square



Love that pink!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

xDaisy said:
			
		

> I'm planning to get 2 minis. I'm taking royal blue for sure !!
> Now, camel, lipstick red or Coquelicot???
> 
> I really love the lipstick red.. Just can't decide



Red!  Everyone needs a red mini


----------



## peironglow

t_lo said:


> black croc embossed phantom



such a classic beauty! each time i see her, it will definitely made me itch for one!



kate021105 said:


> With my baby at New York Times Square



Lovely!! 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Oh heloooooooo dearie!!!! Im on 4th week postpartum and it's been roller coaster ride! 2 hours of sleep max and whenever I try to eat Simone cries like nuts! So I think that is the reason why I fit into everything now
> ooooooh did ya say LA MER???? Im about to stock up on my body serum...the other day at the spa a lady asked me if I was wearing stockings or some sort of body make-up...so so??? spill  spill!!! what LM products did you get?
> and ofcourse Celine wise? whats new??



Simone wants mummy at all time  a mummy's girl! i believe she will get lots of better very soon  hang on, mummy!

yes!! LA MER! yes can see from your photos ...you have very glowing wet skin! so envy! 
i just replenished moisturizing cream, eyes balm, body cream and hand cream ... thought of trying out their whitening serum on my next purchase ... what LA products u use?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

peironglow said:


> such a classic beauty! each time i see her, it will definitely made me itch for one!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Simone wants mummy at all time  a mummy's girl! i believe she will get lots of better very soon  hang on, mummy!
> 
> yes!! LA MER! yes can see from your photos ...you have very glowing wet skin! so envy!
> i just replenished moisturizing cream, eyes balm, body cream and hand cream ... thought of trying out their whitening serum on my next purchase ... what LA products u use?




Hey babe!! For LM...I only use the gel moisturizing cream, and eye balm intense for the face then the reparative body serum for arms and legs


----------



## xDaisy

Hello! Any SA email in Paris that I could enquire about the stock there?


----------



## bagmad73

Carried my tri coloured mini luggage out today and matched it with my leopard flats.


----------



## xDaisy

Hi all! Anyone have any idea what's the following item code number??? I will be calling the store at Paris to enquire about the stock.
Please help. Thanks all!  greatly appreciated !!

Mini luggage in drummed leather coquelicot
Mini luggage in dune (not sure about the leather)


----------



## fumi

bagmad73 said:


> Carried my tri coloured mini luggage out today and matched it with my leopard flats.
> 
> View attachment 1829845



This is a cute combo!


----------



## bagmad73

Thanks *fumi*!


----------



## angelastoel

me + smooth camel mini luggage today:


----------



## lisabmiller

xDaisy said:
			
		

> Hi all! Anyone have any idea what's the following item code number??? I will be calling the store at Paris to enquire about the stock.
> Please help. Thanks all!  greatly appreciated !!
> 
> Mini luggage in drummed leather coquelicot
> Mini luggage in dune (not sure about the leather)



Yes the codes are:

Mini luggage in drummed leather coquelicot
Mini luggage in dune drummed leather 

That's what you would ask for.


----------



## xDaisy

lisabmiller said:


> Yes the codes are:
> 
> Mini luggage in drummed leather coquelicot
> Mini luggage in dune drummed leather
> 
> That's what you would ask for.


Thank you! ;D


----------



## fumi

angelastoel said:


> me + smooth camel mini luggage today:



How pretty! You look like a model.


----------



## purse-nality

Tryin on a few pieces (jacket/shoes) @Zara today w/ trustee Trio L.....


----------



## cotonblanc

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Tryin on a few pieces (jacket/shoes) @Zara today w/ trustee Trio L.....



You're never not stunning. (wolf whistle!)


----------



## am2022

I agree with coton... looking so lovely.. have the same shoes in black.. those shoes are gianvito rossi for altuzarra lookalikes!!! 



purse-nality said:


> Tryin on a few pieces (jacket/shoes) @Zara today w/ trustee Trio L.....


----------



## mlemee

purse-nality said:


> Tryin on a few pieces (jacket/shoes) @Zara today w/ trustee Trio L.....



I'm more about that jacket! Love it


----------



## ilovemylilo

Me and my Mini Coq. Red in Venice! (Dress is by J.Crew)


----------



## fumi

ilovemylilo said:


> Me and my Mini Coq. Red in Venice! (Dress is by J.Crew)



The location, your dress, and the bag are simply stunning!


----------



## ilovemylilo

fumi said:
			
		

> The location, your dress, and the bag are simply stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## bunerin

ilovemylilo said:


> Me and my Mini Coq. Red in Venice! (Dress is by J.Crew)



really lovely! not only the bag but also the lady!  nice dress!


----------



## vanessag

jacknoy said:


> While having breakfast



Hi Ms kababayan congratulations!!!! its a gorgeous color, please show us some modeling pics =)


----------



## vanessag

purse-nality said:


> Tryin on a few pieces (jacket/shoes) @Zara today w/ trustee Trio L.....



Hi purse super chic as usual! =)


----------



## kiwishopper

With my one and only Celine mini luggage


----------



## ilovemylilo

bunerin said:
			
		

> really lovely! not only the bag but also the lady!  nice dress!



Thank you!


----------



## ilovemylilo

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> With my one and only Celine mini luggage



Adorable!


----------



## Eli84

ilovemylilo said:


> Me and my Mini Coq. Red in Venice! (Dress is by J.Crew)



You look fabulous


----------



## kiwishopper

ilovemylilo said:


> Adorable!


 
Thank you my friend!


----------



## jacknoy

vanessag said:


> Hi Ms kababayan congratulations!!!! its a gorgeous color, please show us some modeling pics =)



Mod pic!


----------



## jacknoy

Here's what I brought for work today


----------



## jacknoy

oops sorry! i didnt know photos shown were upside down!!


----------



## jacknoy

here goes..


----------



## purse-nality

cotonblanc said:


> You're never not stunning. (wolf whistle!)


:giggles:



amacasa said:


> I agree with coton... looking so lovely.. have the same shoes in black.. those shoes are gianvito rossi for altuzarra lookalikes!!!






mlemee said:


> I'm more about that jacket! Love it


Yea had to have it!



vanessag said:


> Hi purse super chic as usual! =)




Thanks thanks everyone!!!


----------



## purse-nality

ilovemylilo said:


> Me and my Mini Coq. Red in Venice! (Dress is by J.Crew)



Gorgee everything! 

(still oggling over your Z peplum lace dress pics :shame


----------



## MiaLo

jacknoy said:
			
		

> Here's what I brought for work today



Is this is nano ? It is so beautiful


----------



## jacknoy

MiaLo said:


> Is this is nano ? It is so beautiful


Thank you!! Its a royal blue nano


----------



## misssarah

My first Celine =)


----------



## Nina1612

misssarah said:


> My first Celine =)


 
Wow! She is stunning! Congrats!!!


----------



## NikitaC

She is beautiful, worth to own!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

misssarah said:
			
		

> My first Celine =)



Great choice.  She looks amazing.


----------



## dreamlet

misssarah said:


> My first Celine =)



Congratulations! She's a beauty.


----------



## Makenna

Gorgeous bag, congrats!


----------



## <3 purses

misssarah said:


> My first Celine =)


 amazing bag, congrats


----------



## jlao

went out for grocery shopping with my celine royal blue mini and sandals from last spring!


----------



## icecreamom

misssarah said:


> My first Celine =)



GORGEOUS!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jlao said:


> went out for grocery shopping with my celine royal blue mini and sandals from last spring!


 
Lovely!!!


----------



## misssarah

Thanks everyone! I've yet to take her out and show her off. Can't wait! =)


----------



## howardu09

jlao said:


> went out for grocery shopping with my celine royal blue mini and sandals from last spring!



You're adorable! I love these photos!


----------



## DivaC

jlao said:
			
		

> went out for grocery shopping with my celine royal blue mini and sandals from last spring!



love!!


----------



## designerdiva40

I've been using my Vermillon Celine mini......I forgot how much I love this bag & colour


----------



## bsufku

designerdiva40 said:


> I've been using my Vermillon Celine mini......I forgot how much I love this bag & colour



Beautiful! ooh I have to say....after seeing the previous mod pic you posted with the vermillion, I went right out and bought myself one too (although it's still not with me yet!)


----------



## designerdiva40

bsufku said:


> Beautiful! ooh I have to say....after seeing the previous mod pic you posted of the vermillion, I went right out and bought myself one (although it's still not with me yet!)



Aaaah thanks lovely......this is my favourite Mini luggage.....I never ever use my Souris....I look at Vermillon & then at Souris & I think you can tell which one always wins .....Look forward to your reveal


----------



## ilsecita

designerdiva40 said:


> I've been using my Vermillon Celine mini......I forgot how much I love this bag & colour



Looks stunning on you my dear!


----------



## designerdiva40

ilsecita said:


> Looks stunning on you my dear!



Thanks lovely & how are you ?...... I haven't been in the Celine forum much I've been cheating with Bal & Chloe


----------



## ilsecita

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks lovely & how are you ?...... I haven't been in the Celine forum much I've been cheating with Bal & Chloe



I'm good! Haven't been around much lately either, I'm strangely ok with my collection right now... It's really weird! Haha although I saw the black/charcoal? felt/wool body trapeze with leather flap and I'm tempted but it would make no sense in rainy Seattle!

How are you my dear? How's miss trapeze?


----------



## kiwishopper

jlao said:


> went out for grocery shopping with my celine royal blue mini and sandals from last spring!



Those sandals are so cool with the chain


----------



## designerdiva40

ilsecita said:


> I'm good! Haven't been around much lately either, I'm strangely ok with my collection right now... It's really weird! Haha although I saw the black/charcoal? felt/wool body trapeze with leather flap and I'm tempted but it would make no sense in rainy Seattle!
> 
> How are you my dear? How's miss trapeze?



I'm great thanks, Miss Trapeze is great although doesn't get the use she deserves but I still love her........ The UK has had so much rain this summer & I think its probably the worst summer in years


----------



## Monppei

havent used my mini for awhile since it is summer now still in love w/t it and going to get a phantom for the coming fall


----------



## Sophia

jlao said:


> went out for grocery shopping with my celine royal blue mini and sandals from last spring!



LOVE your sandals!


----------



## jacknoy

Accidentally posted this in Hermes!! Here are my babies


----------



## Seedlessplum

jacknoy said:


> Accidentally posted this in Hermes!! Here are my babies


 
Cute bag with adorable girl.
Her smile is infectious!


----------



## jacknoy

Seedlessplum said:
			
		

> Cute bag with adorable girl.
> Her smile is infectious!



Thank you


----------



## fettfleck

jacknoy said:


> Accidentally posted this in Hermes!! Here are my babies



Wow, fabulous bag (never saw this one before, love it!) and supercute girl! You are a lucky woman! 

This was me in todays outfit with a white Zara blouse and some Uniqlo pants and during my shopping tour with a camel blouse and a lovely cape, which I HAD to buy today, even at 28°C...


----------



## jacknoy

fettfleck said:
			
		

> Wow, fabulous bag (never saw this one before, love it!) and supercute girl! You are a lucky woman!
> 
> This was me in todays outfit with a white Zara blouse and some Uniqlo pants and during my shopping tour with a camel blouse and a lovely cape, which I HAD to buy today, even at 28°C...



Thank you! Love the clothes


----------



## Pao9

Got my Celine Shoulder Luggage after searching for it for a while. With a red Valentino dress and Roger Vivier heels.


----------



## Eli84

jacknoy said:


> Accidentally posted this in Hermes!! Here are my babies



tweed mini


----------



## jacknoy

Eli84 said:
			
		

> tweed mini


----------



## sheanabelle

jlao said:


> went out for grocery shopping with my celine royal blue mini and sandals from last spring!



OMG...I am in total love with your bag.


----------



## jed_fish

Fabulous shopping and work bag


----------



## blairxoxo

missarah: let me know how you like the bag! i love the color and thinking of getting one!! 



misssarah said:


> My first Celine =)


----------



## sheaux

My spanking new Mini luggage! :> I believe it's Coquelicot.. Loving it soooo much..!


----------



## kiwishopper

You look so cute! Love your matching red lippy 



sheaux said:


> My spanking new Mini luggage! :> I believe it's Coquelicot.. Loving it soooo much..!


----------



## t_lo

^^ agree, great red bag with a great outfit!


----------



## Louboufan

sheaux said:


> My spanking new Mini luggage! :> I believe it's Coquelicot.. Loving it soooo much..!


----------



## Seedlessplum

So pretty!
I am lusting for a red mini too!



sheaux said:


> My spanking new Mini luggage! :> I believe it's Coquelicot.. Loving it soooo much..!


----------



## CocoaCornelia

amazing! email Dennis from the celine store in nyc D.MEDINA@US.CELINE when you need bags.


----------



## jacknoy

My tweed mini


----------



## bsufku

jacknoy said:


> My tweed mini


 
beautiful!!


----------



## jacknoy

bsufku said:
			
		

> beautiful!!



Thank you!!


----------



## sammix3

My black mini


----------



## Pao9

sammix3 said:
			
		

> My black mini



Girl you look hot! When did you get it?


----------



## jamberry

^Ditto!  Great look on you!


----------



## t_lo

sammix3 said:


> My black mini


 
you look great!  love your outfit and your bag.  where is your shirt from?


----------



## sammix3

t_lo said:


> you look great!  love your outfit and your bag.  where is your shirt from?



Thanks Hun! It's by equipment and I got it at a boutique in NY.


----------



## t_lo

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Hun! It's by equipment and I got it at a boutique in NY.


 
i thought it was equipment!  i have been so tempted to buy their shirts on shopbop, i think your pic just pushed me over the edge   good enabling lol


----------



## sammix3

t_lo said:


> i thought it was equipment!  i have been so tempted to buy their shirts on shopbop, i think your pic just pushed me over the edge   good enabling lol



Lol I love equipment blouses!


----------



## Myrkur

Pao9 said:


> Got my Celine Shoulder Luggage after searching for it for a while. With a red Valentino dress and Roger Vivier heels.
> 
> View attachment 1849449



The dress looks really great on you!


----------



## ilsecita

jacknoy said:


> My tweed mini



I was offered this but rejected it because of the Seattle rain  it looks great on you!


----------



## Elephanta

My medium box bag. I love it


----------



## fumi

Elephanta said:


> My medium box bag. I love it



You look stylish!


----------



## Elephanta

fumi said:


> You look stylish!


thank you


----------



## jacknoy

ilsecita said:


> I was offered this but rejected it because of the Seattle rain  it looks great on you!



Thanks dear


----------



## Pao9

Myrkur said:


> The dress looks really great on you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Pao9

Elephanta said:


> My medium box bag. I love it



Chic and subtle!


----------



## howardu09

Elephanta said:


> My medium box bag. I love it


I love this. You look so feminine and classy. Perfectly done!


----------



## howardu09

sammix3 said:


> My black mini


Very prettY! I love it.


----------



## *Sai*

Me out on date night


----------



## *Sai*

Add another one ... Close up of bag and match Hermes KD croc


----------



## Elephanta

howardu09, Pao9, thank you for the compliments


----------



## Seedlessplum

Elephanta said:


> My medium box bag. I love it


 
I love it too!
Very elegent 
Have to say it looks better than a Chanel flap.
Sorry, Chanel Fans!


----------



## jacknoy

While waiting for our kaya toast


----------



## jennyliu87

jacknoy said:
			
		

> While waiting for our kaya toast



May I know why you got this beauty?


----------



## jacknoy

jennyliu87 said:
			
		

> May I know why you got this beauty?



Got this in Hong Kong, wanted anything in blue for the nano size


----------



## JanL

Do anyone know the latest price of Celine Mini luggage at London or Paris? Does the normal one can stay in good shape after long used? N the normal mini luggage is in what leather?
And which leather is better to avoid sagging? I want my bag look firm.
   *


----------



## ariat

purse-nality said:


> Holly, spotted by blogger/pfer *chicago.style*, w/ what looks to me the Luggage Zip NO curves (?)...
> 
> i couldn't resist. she looks so fresh!


Love the entire look!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

I DID IT! After looking up this blog every single day and reading every single post (it made me feel like a stalker) I finally bought a smooth black mini!    I will post a picture soon, but I have to put together the perfect outfit for its first outing. (I'm thinking khaki jeans, white top and white superga). Everyone's outfits look so nice and elegant, so I hope that it'll work! 




JanL said:


> Do anyone know the latest price of Celine Mini luggage at London or Paris? Does the normal one can stay in good shape after long used? N the normal mini luggage is in what leather?
> And which leather is better to avoid sagging? I want my bag look firm.
> *



It's 1600 in Paris and I think £1300 in London. If you're buying one, go to Rue de Grenelle, they seem to have had quite a few bags there. However there are some rumors going around that Celine will have a price increase (which may have already been introduced on the 1st sept.) I hope this helps you, sorry I couldn't answer more questions.


----------



## bsufku

JanL said:


> Do anyone know the latest price of Celine Mini luggage at London or Paris? Does the normal one can stay in good shape after long used? N the normal mini luggage is in what leather?
> And which leather is better to avoid sagging? I want my bag look firm.
> *



It's £1550 in the UK


----------



## stylin76

your belt, bag , blouse =perfect


----------



## BagLover21

With DH at a music fest. Love my burgundy trio!


----------



## vanessag

Love it!




sammix3 said:


> My black mini


----------



## sara09

BagLover21 said:
			
		

> With DH at a music fest. Love my burgundy trio!



Love your trio!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

This is by and far my favorite Celine color/style combo yet!


----------



## ypph

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> This is by and far my favorite Celine color/style combo yet!



so classy


----------



## cotonblanc

My Small Pontet belt in Cognac Vintage Lizard together with Summer 2011 brass knot cuff.


----------



## Yoda143

^ Love love love!


----------



## bsufku

cotonblanc said:


> My Small Pontet belt in Cognac Vintage Lizard together with Summer 2011 brass knot cuff.


 
you got the belt! very nice!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Yoda143 said:


> ^ Love love love!





bsufku said:


> you got the belt! very nice!!



Thanks Yoda143 and bsufku. Yes, I did manage to find one in HK! It's a bit expensive for a belt but I'm already lusting for another in ANOTHER exotic. Everyone should get a Pontet belt.


----------



## eggpudding

cotonblanc said:


> My Small Pontet belt in Cognac Vintage Lizard together with Summer 2011 brass knot cuff.



Love the quiet details. So so stylish!



NYCshopGirl80 said:


> This is by and far my favorite Celine color/style combo yet!



Agreed  Love your skirt as well! 



Elephanta said:


> howardu09, Pao9, thank you for the compliments



Fabulous colour. The phantom is really growing on me 



jacknoy said:


> While waiting for our kaya toast



So in love with the cobalt 



BagLover21 said:


> With DH at a music fest. Love my burgundy trio!



So cute and functional!


----------



## am2022

love!!!
Got this preordered at DF and cancelled as went with the box and trio instead...
Do the straps fit in your shoulder????




NYCshopGirl80 said:


> This is by and far my favorite Celine color/style combo yet!


----------



## Sophia

cotonblanc said:


> My Small Pontet belt in Cognac Vintage Lizard together with Summer 2011 brass knot cuff.



this is sexy  xx


----------



## am2022

love this as well!!!




cotonblanc said:


> My Small Pontet belt in Cognac Vintage Lizard together with Summer 2011 brass knot cuff.


----------



## cey.red

this bag is beautiful!



sheaux said:


> My spanking new Mini luggage! :> I believe it's Coquelicot.. Loving it soooo much..!


----------



## cey.red

So jealous this bag is amazing! 



sammix3 said:


> My black mini


----------



## cey.red

Absolutely beautiful bag!



PLc627 said:


> View attachment 1823822
> 
> 
> My birthday gift! &#55357;&#56842; super loveee!


----------



## jamberry

cotonblanc said:


> My Small Pontet belt in Cognac Vintage Lizard together with Summer 2011 brass knot cuff.



So very chic.  Love the belt & knot cuff.  Very cool


----------



## jacknoy

My Coquelicot Nano on our way to drop my daughter to school


----------



## cotonblanc

Sophia said:


> this is sexy  xx





amacasa said:


> love this as well!!!





jamberry said:


> So very chic.  Love the belt & knot cuff.  Very cool





eggpudding said:


> Love the quiet details. So so stylish!







thank you ladies! *feels a little shy about that sexy comment*


----------



## fumi

BagLover21 said:


> With DH at a music fest. Love my burgundy trio!



You guys are such a cute couple!


----------



## Sophia

cotonblanc said:


> thank you ladies! *feels a little shy about that sexy comment*



you are


----------



## dyna212

Here is my Celine nano in Citrine. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## fumi

dyna212 said:


> Here is my Celine nano in Citrine. Thank you for letting me share.



The color looks amazing! So cute!


----------



## BagLover21

fumi said:


> You guys are such a cute couple!


 
fumi - thank you so much! made my night.


----------



## angelastoel

me and my smooth camel mini:


----------



## jacknoy

angelastoel said:
			
		

> me and my smooth camel mini:
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl



Lovely!


----------



## KristyDarling

dyna212 said:


> Here is my Celine nano in Citrine. Thank you for letting me share.



OK, I love, LOOOOVE this! And I adore the accessorizing! 



angelastoel said:


> me and my smooth camel mini:



Gorgeous as always, Angela!!! Camel is so classy. Major hair envy over here.


----------



## howardu09

Beautiful rich color and the scarf you added is a wonderful match



dyna212 said:


> Here is my Celine nano in Citrine. Thank you for letting me share.




You look flawless, as usual.


angelastoel said:


> me and my smooth camel mini:


----------



## howardu09

Classy and timeless, as expected from you cotonblanc.



cotonblanc said:


> My Small Pontet belt in Cognac Vintage Lizard together with Summer 2011 brass knot cuff.


----------



## howardu09

Looking wonderful ladies.



BagLover21 said:


> With DH at a music fest. Love my burgundy trio!





NYCshopGirl80 said:


> This is by and far my favorite Celine color/style combo yet!


----------



## jg bags

me and my new smiley


----------



## fumi

angelastoel said:


> me and my smooth camel mini:



You are so pretty!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

dyna212 said:


> Here is my Celine nano in Citrine. Thank you for letting me share.



i love how this looks....what kind of scarf/twilly are u using on the handles???


----------



## howardu09

Perfect on you! Gorgeous phantom and you look wonderful!



jg bags said:


> me and my new smiley


----------



## kristi_sikorski

My new Trapeze! Thank you Bergdorfs.


----------



## laurenhaber

does anyone know where to buy a mini crossbody celine?


----------



## sammix3

kristi_sikorski said:


> My new Trapeze! Thank you Bergdorfs.



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## yinnie

kristi_sikorski said:


> My new Trapeze! Thank you Bergdorfs.



this is gorgeous!! congrats


----------



## NikitaC

angelastoel said:


> me and my smooth camel mini:


  WOW&#65292; two beauties!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

kristi_sikorski said:


> My new Trapeze! Thank you Bergdorfs.



Gorgeous...love that cobalt blue suede.


----------



## CHARI

Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!  
Celine top
Small Trapeze
J Brand jeans


----------



## d00rvm

CHARI said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!
> Celine top
> Small Trapeze
> J Brand jeans



Love your top!!!


----------



## d00rvm

CHARI said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!
> Celine top
> Small Trapeze
> J Brand jeans



Love your top!!!


----------



## unoma

CHARI said:


> Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!
> Celine top
> Small Trapeze
> J Brand jeans



Perfect


----------



## Aimee3

Love the top with the bag, (and separately too!)


----------



## Pao9

CHARI said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!
> Celine top
> Small Trapeze
> J Brand jeans



I love your top! I just saw that bag today at te store! It's a beauty!


----------



## Virginiamb

CHARI said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!
> Celine top
> Small Trapeze
> J Brand jeans



I love you whole out fit


----------



## yoyotomatoe

CHARI said:


> Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!
> Celine top
> Small Trapeze
> J Brand jeans



Great outfit!


----------



## yinnie

Recent trip to hk with my olive


----------



## CHARI

Thank you ladies for the kind words


----------



## Sweetyqbk

yinnie said:
			
		

> Recent trip to hk with my olive



Wow love the outfit.... Who makes those sandals??!? I love them


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meeee


----------



## NikitaC

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meeee



Love ur vermillion mini, suits u perfectly!


----------



## CC Interlock

My first Celine in action.


----------



## CC Interlock

Another photo


----------



## Yoda143

^ is that a mini or a micro?


----------



## CC Interlock

Yoda143 said:


> ^ is that a mini or a micro?



Its a Micro, perfect size for me.


----------



## t_lo

CC Interlock said:


> Another photo


 
that green is amazing.  micro is perfect on you!


----------



## sammix3

CC Interlock said:


> Another photo



Omg. The color is to die for!


----------



## sammix3

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meeee



Love it!


----------



## Kellymarie1537

I'm a San Francsiscan and when I hear how out of town-ers love the weather here (that sometimes I hate!) makes me remember how good I've got it here. haha. You're mustard is gorge! I just got my mini in all black today!



lorettayang said:


> Hey thanks! But it still doesn't work...wonder if my photo link got screwed up. I wish I could have more modeling pics, but only took one.* Oh how I miss the sunshine in San Francisco* I even couldn't open my eyes!


----------



## Kellymarie1537

it really looks like luggage next to her. so cute!!!!!



jacknoy said:


> Accidentally posted this in Hermes!! Here are my babies


----------



## jacknoy

Kellymarie1537 said:


> it really looks like luggage next to her. so cute!!!!!


 thanks!


----------



## t_lo

Kellymarie1537 said:


> My new mini could probably double as a baby tote for my 1 year old son.


 
OMG darling!!! (your son!)

beautiful new bag too, so chic


----------



## CC Interlock

t_lo said:


> that green is amazing.  micro is perfect on you!



Thanks! Simply love Micro


----------



## CC Interlock

sammix3 said:


> Omg. The color is to die for!



Surprisingly this combination green w blue is so easy to match outfit.


----------



## xichic

Gorgeous bag!!!!!





CC Interlock said:


> Another photo


----------



## ilsecita

During FNO with my royal blue trapeze  I love her!

You can check out the post in my fashion blog!


----------



## Kellymarie1537

t_lo said:
			
		

> OMG darling!!! (your son!)
> 
> beautiful new bag too, so chic



Thanks, doll. :o)


----------



## jacknoy

My trapeze @work with me today!


----------



## Kellymarie1537

jacknoy said:
			
		

> My trapeze @work with me today!



She's so pretty. Brown is my favorite neutral.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Mee a couple of days ago 
Celine mini vermillion =)


----------



## agalarowicz




----------



## kma_ana

CC Interlock said:


> My first Celine in action.



Beautiful bag ,lovely color , perfect on you


----------



## Virginiamb

agalarowicz said:
			
		

>



What a beautiful pic of you and your bag.  Is it camel?  I am thinking that is the color I want for my first Celine in micro


----------



## Virginiamb

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Mee a couple of days ago
> Celine mini vermillion =)



Love the bag and great pic


----------



## Virginiamb

ilsecita said:
			
		

> During FNO with my royal blue trapeze  I love her!
> 
> You can check out the post in my fashion blog!



I have. It been a big fan of the trapeze. It after seeing your pic in royal I really like it in that color


----------



## Virginiamb

CC Interlock said:
			
		

> Another photo



Wow!!! Love the color


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Virginiamb said:


> Love the bag and great pic



Thaaankss


----------



## Pinkannie

agalarowicz said:
			
		

>



Beautiful~both bag and lady!


----------



## dyna212

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> i love how this looks....what kind of scarf/twilly are u using on the handles???



It's indien des plaines in orange color. I have a few different colorways of this particular twilly and I just simply grab an orange one surprisingly it matches my citrus perfectly.


----------



## loveceline30

purse-nality said:
			
		

> SR22 dress-down chic...



Love your Celine! What do you call that color?


----------



## loveceline30

lufc_girl said:
			
		

> ^ yes yes please more mod photos!
> 
> My luggage with jeans and St James tee



Gorgeous Celine! Is that the mini or micro? I'm planning to get one too)) and how much is it of you don't mind me asking. Thanks


----------



## wild berry

Elephanta said:


> My medium box bag. I love it


 i am considering getting medium box  in navy or black but am aware that the leather is as delicate as Chanel's lambskin. Do you baby your box? TIA


----------



## howardu09




----------



## howardu09

ilsecita said:


> During FNO with my royal blue trapeze  I love her!
> 
> You can check out the post in my fashion blog!



You look great and your trapeze 



jacknoy said:


> My trapeze @work with me today!



Love this color combination!



Sweetyqbk said:


> Mee a couple of days ago
> Celine mini vermillion =)



You look absolutely wonderful. Vermillion looks great on you.



agalarowicz said:


>



Gorgeous!


----------



## EllaBlum

very nice, i like the total look


----------



## mai-mai

Enjoying my Trio.


----------



## Daniellina

Love it, the size is perfect for you


----------



## purse-nality

Small Trap, wings tucked 

(pls excuse the uneven skintone :shame


----------



## d00rvm

My Celine motorcycle jacket and my Croc stamped Phantom sitting next to me while having lunch @ Guiliano's


----------



## agalarowicz

howardu09 said:


> You look great and your trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color combination!
> 
> 
> 
> You look absolutely wonderful. Vermillion looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!



thank you!!


----------



## agalarowicz

Pinkannie said:


> Beautiful~both bag and lady!


thanks so much


----------



## bsufku

purse-nality said:


> Small Trap, wings tucked
> 
> (pls excuse the uneven skintone :shame


 
absolutely beautiful, both bag and owner  glad to see the trapeze is holding up well, with no issues with the flap!


----------



## jacknoy

My tweed mini at work


----------



## designerdiva40

Getting ready to take my Vermillon Mini shopping it matches my LV Marine scarf perfectly


----------



## emirange

My Nano when I took it for a walk last friday. Sadly I got caught in the rain on my way home, and while protecting the suede on the sides, the front part was totally exposed! Luckily the water stains did go away


----------



## agalarowicz

jacknoy i love that tweed!!!


----------



## jacknoy

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> jacknoy i love that tweed!!!



Thanks


----------



## jacknoy

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> jacknoy i love that tweed!!!



Lovely camel mini


----------



## vanessag

Lovely!!!!!!!!!




dyna212 said:


> here is my celine nano in citrine. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Eli84

designerdiva40 said:


> Getting ready to take my Vermillon Mini shopping it matches my LV Marine scarf perfectly



Cute picture. Love your scarf.
And mini is adorable ofc!


----------



## Bag_wifey

White Top- Mango
Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
Shoes- Nine West


----------



## Bag_wifey

jacknoy said:


> My tweed mini at work



What a beauty!!!


----------



## jacknoy

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> What a beauty!!!



Thanks!


----------



## selee

Bag_wifey said:


> White Top- Mango
> Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes- Nine West



I love royal blue luggage, and you wear it so well


----------



## Pao9

Took the trio to the Florence+ the machine concert!


----------



## t_lo

Pao9 said:


> Took the trio to the Florence+ the machine concert!
> 
> View attachment 1889924


 
love, perfect concert outfit with your trio! 

love your shoes too!


----------



## Bag_wifey

selee said:
			
		

> I love royal blue luggage, and you wear it so well



Thanks!


----------



## purse-nality

bsufku said:


> absolutely beautiful, both bag and owner  glad to see the trapeze is holding up well, with no issues with the flap!



Thank u! Yes she's holding up very well! Hope you're enjoying yours too!


----------



## so_sofya1985

May i introduce my XL python mouse grey Phantom...hope you like

I just joined this forum and am already excited...to be continued i'll post my other Celine babies soon.....


----------



## so_sofya1985

And the bouganville coloured smaller phantom


----------



## so_sofya1985

d00rvm said:


> My Celine motorcycle jacket and my Croc stamped Phantom sitting next to me while having lunch @ Guiliano's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1885705



Love the jacket, i wish you could post some pictures wearing it....i might get it


----------



## Happy Days 2012

I love my Celine Nano bag!


----------



## d00rvm

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Love the jacket, i wish you could post some pictures wearing it....i might get it



Hi Sofya!

Here I'm wearing my Celine motorcycle jacket with my stamped croc Phantom.
I love the jacket! It's so thick and smooth leather at the same time!
An overall timeless jacket in my opinion


----------



## so_sofya1985

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Hi Sofya!
> 
> Here I'm wearing my Celine motorcycle jacket with my stamped croc Phantom.
> I love the jacket! It's so thick and smooth leather at the same time!
> An overall timeless jacket in my opinion



It looks incredible on you! Have you seen the blue one? I am so tempted!


----------



## d00rvm

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> It looks incredible on you! Have you seen the blue one? I am so tempted!



Yes I have! The cobalt blue is also TDF!
But I'm thinking to get the beige jacket for upcoming summer collection, which will arrive at my favorite store in November!
I already have a reservation for my size


----------



## so_sofya1985

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Yes I have! The cobalt blue is also TDF!
> But I'm thinking to get the beige jacket for upcoming summer collection, which will arrive at my favorite store in November!
> I already have a reservation for my size



Lushhhhh


----------



## sammytheMUA

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1892717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i introduce my XL python mouse grey Phantom...hope you like
> 
> I just joined this forum and am already excited...to be continued i'll post my other Celine babies soon.....



love this!


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1892717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i introduce my XL python mouse grey Phantom...hope you like
> 
> I just joined this forum and am already excited...to be continued i'll post my other Celine babies soon.....





so_sofya1985 said:


> And the bouganville coloured smaller phantom
> View attachment 1892735
> 
> View attachment 1892736



welcome!   your phantoms are GORGEOUS, i especially love the large grey python...


----------



## meowmeow

I tried the small trapeze on today at Neiman Marcus.  DH took these modeling pictures while I was talking to the SA (please don't mind me carrying two bags!).   Debating if I like this color combo though because DH is not a big fan of the brown flap but like the navy leather / suede.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Out in soho =)


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> welcome!   your phantoms are GORGEOUS, i especially love the large grey python...



Merci))


----------



## so_sofya1985

sammytheMUA said:
			
		

> love this!



Thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Thank you ladies! Cannot wait to receive my lil nanos! Waiting for the red python nano and khaki one tbc


----------



## am2022

Oh my goodness... look at that lush python phantom in large size !!! I want!!!



so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1892717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i introduce my XL python mouse grey Phantom...hope you like
> 
> I just joined this forum and am already excited...to be continued i'll post my other Celine babies soon.....


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness... look at that lush python phantom in large size !!! I want!!!



Thank you thank you thank you! I literally has to fight it off somebody's personal shopper Aparently there are two dept stores in London that got this bag in grey large python and only in one item. Good luck looking for your perfect one!


----------



## am2022

How much was this in london?  I have to track this down... seems similar to etain color no?



so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you! I literally has to fight it off somebody's personal shopper Aparently there are two dept stores in London that got this bag in grey large python and only in one item. Good luck looking for your perfect one!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> How much was this in london?  I have to track this down... seems similar to etain color no?



In fact this grey Is a mix of Gris et etoupe I'd say. I paid £3450 for it..... Planning a master plan to get the vat back somehow through my mum. Try Paris stores, it is slightly cheaper there due to exchange rate. Where do you live?


----------



## am2022

Im in the US right now...  Won't be travelling there until maybe May next year... I did order a K35 in etain and wonder if the colors will be too similar... 



so_sofya1985 said:


> In fact this grey Is a mix of Gris et etoupe I'd say. I paid £3450 for it..... Planning a master plan to get the vat back somehow through my mum. Try Paris stores, it is slightly cheaper there due to exchange rate. Where do you live?


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> Im in the US right now...  Won't be travelling there until maybe May next year... I did order a K35 in etain and wonder if the colors will be too similar...



I am new to this so don't know all your witty abbreviations  what does K mean?


----------



## am2022

so sorry - its H kelly !!!



so_sofya1985 said:


> I am new to this so don't know all your witty abbreviations  what does K mean?


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> so sorry - its H kelly !!!



Oh i share your love for Hermes. In fact before I found out about Celine I only collected Hermes bags. Now Celine bags proudly share the wall of fame! Which size did you order? Where from? SAs in London are not very friendly!!!!


----------



## am2022

I ordered local here in the US.  There was one lovely friendly SA at Bond Street H store.  Will try and look up her Calling card... The one near harrods or was that selfridges - a man was not the friendliest though..
Saw your rouge kelly as well... and your marant bettys.. now im a marant freak so please join us at the marant thread...



so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh i share your love for Hermes. In fact before I found out about Celine I only collected Hermes bags. Now Celine bags proudly share the wall of fame! Which size did you order? Where from? SAs in London are not very friendly!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> I ordered local here in the US.  There was one lovely friendly SA at Bond Street H store.  Will try and look up her Calling card... The one near harrods or was that selfridges - a man was not the friendliest though..
> Saw your rouge kelly as well... and your marant bettys.. now im a marant freak so please join us at the marant thread...



Which thread???? I want to join I only wear IM as shoes whether trainers or boots! I'll be the part of the family there! Oh the people at bond st have changed, I live close to sloane st and find them much nicer there..... Yet they never take orders


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> I ordered local here in the US.  There was one lovely friendly SA at Bond Street H store.  Will try and look up her Calling card... The one near harrods or was that selfridges - a man was not the friendliest though..
> Saw your rouge kelly as well... and your marant bettys.. now im a marant freak so please join us at the marant thread...



If not a secret, how much r Kelly in the USA last time I enquired it was a bit more than here?


----------



## am2022

that's even better as i have at least 20 pairs of marant shoes.. im helpless!
heres the thread for IM clothes 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-769055-38.html


 theres a separate thread for boots and sneakers on the glass slipper section.


so_sofya1985 said:


> Which thread???? I want to join I only wear IM as shoes whether trainers or boots! I'll be the part of the family there! Oh the people at bond st have changed, I live close to sloane st and find them much nicer there..... Yet they never take orders


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> that's even better as i have at least 20 pairs of marant shoes.. im helpless!
> heres the thread for IM clothes
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-769055-38.html
> 
> theres a separate thread for boots and sneakers on the glass slipper section.



Hahahaha me only 7 trainers and a couple of boots! Don't tell me you have red/blue becket! I have been hunting the down everywhere! Good to meet another person with same obsessions!!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> White Top- Mango
> Jeans- Dorothy Perkins
> Shoes- Nine West



My dream bag had the chance and let it slip by love it/)


----------



## Bag_wifey

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> And the bouganville coloured smaller phantom



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bag_wifey

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> My dream bag had the chance and let it slip by love it/)



Thanks  It is one of my fave colors. The dream bag I let slip by?---- a micro in citron


----------



## so_sofya1985

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I'm addicted to this colour! Shame their wallets don't come in this colour


----------



## so_sofya1985

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Thanks  It is one of my fave colors. The dream bag I let slip by?---- a micro in citron



I absolutely love that colour! Only see it occasionally selling on eBay, never seen it on a person carrying it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Going for a well deserved walk after hard core/ intensive French school!

Coat, jeans, top. - Zara
Bag: celine nano
Scarf - Hermes (stolen from my bf)
Shoes: bobby IM red

Hope you like


----------



## so_sofya1985

PF mobile not uploading pictures


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Going for a well deserved walk after hard core/ intensive French school!
> 
> Coat, jeans, top. - Zara
> Bag: celine nano
> Scarf - Hermes (stolen from my bf)
> Shoes: bobby IM red
> 
> Hope you like


 
ahh sounds like a cute outfit!   excited to see your nano!


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> ahh sounds like a cute outfit!   excited to see your nano!



I'm gutted it's not working


----------



## so_sofya1985

here again:
Outfit: coat, jeans and top - zara
bag: Celine nano
shoes: red bobby by IM
scarf - Hermes


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:


> ahh sounds like a cute outfit!   excited to see your nano!



Finally managed to post it  Want to hear your opinion?!


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1898003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here again:
> Outfit: coat, jeans and top - zara
> bag: Celine nano
> shoes: red bobby by IM
> scarf - Hermes


 
omg LOVE.  you are so cute!  love your nano, perfect with your style.  is your nano camel?


----------



## Virginiamb

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> here again:
> Outfit: coat, jeans and top - zara
> bag: Celine nano
> shoes: red bobby by IM
> scarf - Hermes



I live your nano too.  Trying to decide if I sure purchase one someone has offered me a preloved at a great price. It just not sure in the royal blue.  Do you carry it a lot ?


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> omg LOVE.  you are so cute!  love your nano, perfect with your style.  is your nano camel?



I wish I knew how to describe it. It's close to etoupe colour of Hermes. It's a mix of khaki, beige and grey! Sorry I couldn't be more vague


----------



## so_sofya1985

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> I live your nano too.  Trying to decide if I sure purchase one someone has offered me a preloved at a great price. It just not sure in the royal blue.  Do you carry it a lot ?



Royal blue is the dark or the bright blue one? I just got this one. It seems very durable and despite its size you can get a lot in it....


----------



## Virginiamb

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Royal blue is the dark or the bright blue one? I just got this one. It seems very durable and despite its size you can get a lot in it....



Royal blue is the bright blue.


----------



## bag in black

ilsecita said:


> During FNO with my royal blue trapeze  I love her!
> 
> You can check out the post in my fashion blog!


 

your dress and bag is very very great Outfit -Bag - Picture


----------



## bag in black

CHARI said:


> Hi everyone! My first action pic in the Celine forum!
> Celine top
> Small Trapeze
> J Brand jeans


 
wow , I love your Outfit and your Trapez


----------



## janed0e

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1898003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here again:
> Outfit: coat, jeans and top - zara
> bag: Celine nano
> shoes: red bobby by IM
> scarf - Hermes



Love your outfit!!

How tall are you if I may ask? I'm asking because I tried on the nano and the strap was too long! Maybe because I'm too short for it.


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> I wish I knew how to describe it. It's close to etoupe colour of Hermes. It's a mix of khaki, beige and grey! Sorry I couldn't be more vague



haha i think that's a great description.  lovely bag.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> Royal blue is the bright blue.



In fact I know exactly what you mean, I could get one also but something just stopped me from getting that colour but that is only because I would never match it to my clothes. I have seen it being carried around and the electric blue does look stunning. 
I'm not a fan of Tri Color, it looks too much like a robot face for my liking. On my wish list is the black one. I think if you are looking for durability go for calm colours: black, grey ( I love their chalky one).


----------



## so_sofya1985

janed0e said:
			
		

> Love your outfit!!
> 
> How tall are you if I may ask? I'm asking because I tried on the nano and the strap was too long! Maybe because I'm too short for it.



I am about 177cm, 5'10 I believe. I do like my bags hanging low, how tall are you? I heard some ladies shorten the strap...


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> haha i think that's a great description.  lovely bag.


Than you! It was my first day taking the baby out... My mama wasn't impressed! Bless her


----------



## lofty

In the fitting room with my vermillion large trio!


----------



## ilsecita

bag in black said:


> your dress and bag is very very great Outfit -Bag - Picture



Thank you so much!


----------



## cotonblanc

lofty said:


> In the fitting room with my vermillion large trio!



Nice pop of colour against the rich blue. Looks good. Now I want a large trio too!


----------



## cotonblanc

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1898003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here again:
> Outfit: coat, jeans and top - zara
> bag: Celine nano
> shoes: red bobby by IM
> scarf - Hermes



You're a pretty lady! Love that Camel nano. Good ensemble.


----------



## lofty

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Nice pop of colour against the rich blue. Looks good. Now I want a large trio too!



Thanks cotonblanc. Yes you should! I can go on and on about how easy it is to carry. Lightweight, versatile (can be casual yet classy) and a great size!


----------



## so_sofya1985

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> You're a pretty lady! Love that Camel nano. Good ensemble.



At last someone cracked the name of the colour! Thank you! I call it grey&khaki&beige. Camel is clearly an easier way to describe it!!!!!!!


----------



## lofty

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I am about 177cm, 5'10 I believe. I do like my bags hanging low, how tall are you? I heard some ladies shorten the strap...



The nano looks awesome on you! It's awkward on me as I'm too short for it


----------



## cotonblanc

lofty said:


> Thanks cotonblanc. Yes you should! I can go on and on about how easy it is to carry. Lightweight, versatile (can be casual yet classy) and a great size!



I know! I recall trying on the royal blue but it just don't look right on me. Sigh. I have to try it again.  Does it bother you that the lining is not leather?



so_sofya1985 said:


> At last someone cracked the name of the colour! Thank you! I call it grey&khaki&beige. Camel is clearly an easier way to describe it!!!!!!!



Ha, I was a bit unsure if it was camel! Your picture is a good example of how the Nano can work as a neutral too! It's all in the styling.


----------



## so_sofya1985

lofty said:
			
		

> The nano looks awesome on you! It's awkward on me as I'm too short for it



Uhmmm in that case try small bags Chanel makes, or I have seen some petite ladies carrying teeny lady dior bags... An eye candy both are!!! It's true the strap is rather long.


----------



## lofty

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> I know! I recall trying on the royal blue but it just don't look right on me. Sigh. I have to try it again.  Does it bother you that the lining is not leather?



Not really! I'm kinda OCD with finger nail scratches on leather, especially with leather lining since you reach into the bag and grab stuff so often, especially on small bags where it's so easy to leave scratches in the interior leather like the Chanel classic flaps. So felt lining works well for me.


----------



## Elephanta

wild berry said:


> i am considering getting medium box  in navy or black but am aware that the leather is as delicate as Chanel's lambskin. Do you baby your box? TIA



I don't have problems with the leather. I do even have some scratches on it, but they can be hardly seen. I use the bag very often but the corners are still like new


----------



## jacknoy

My sweetie with my coquelicot nano


----------



## so_sofya1985

jacknoy said:
			
		

> My sweetie with my coquelicot nano



I lové


----------



## jacknoy

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I lové



Thanks!


----------



## jacknoy

And here's me


----------



## sara09

Wow, great look and the camel nano looks so cute!



so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1898003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here again:
> Outfit: coat, jeans and top - zara
> bag: Celine nano
> shoes: red bobby by IM
> scarf - Hermes


----------



## so_sofya1985

sara09 said:


> Wow, great look and the camel nano looks so cute!



Thank you Sara!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sorry, its the same bag again i couldnt leave it home today, i keep playing around with styling her!

So the jumper is All saints
Jeans : zara
Top: All saints dress worn as a top
Bracelet: Hermes
Scarf: YSL
le sac: my baby Celine nano
trainers: IMs


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1899046
> 
> 
> Sorry, its the same bag again i couldnt leave it home today, i keep playing around with styling her!
> 
> So the jumper is All saints
> Jeans : zara
> Top: All saints dress worn as a top
> Bracelet: Hermes
> Scarf: YSL
> le sac: my baby Celine nano
> trainers: IMs


 
don't apologize, it's great to see bags styled with different outfits, you're totally showing the versatility of the nano.  well done again, especially love your scarf and IMs!


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> don't apologize, it's great to see bags styled with different outfits, you're totally showing the versatility of the nano.  well done again, especially love your scarf and IMs!



Ahhh thank you t_lo. Hey what do you think about bobby IMs style in silver, cool or not really?


----------



## t_lo

jacknoy said:


> My sweetie with my coquelicot nano


 
beyond cute!  love your pic too!


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ahhh thank you t_lo. Hey what do you think about bobby IMs style in silver, cool or not really?


 
i like the bobby, i don't think i've ever seen in silver!  sounds good in theory, i have silver flats i wear a shocking amount of time.  i'll google.

btw, how many celines do you have?


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> i like the bobby, i don't think i've ever seen in silver!  sounds good in theory, i have silver flats i wear a shocking amount of time.  i'll google.
> 
> btw, how many celines do you have?



I am a fairly new fan of Celine, so just four. An XL phantom, a L phantom and two nanoes. On my wish list is a pony trapeze. The luggage I'm not a fan of.... What about yourself? Do you own any Celine or just looking around choosing which one to get?

 I guess you are right re IMs, just wondering if silver is too flashy.


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> I am a fairly new fan of Celine, so just four. An XL phantom, a L phantom and two nanoes. On my wish list is a pony trapeze. The luggage I'm not a fan of.... What about yourself? Do you own any Celine or just looking around choosing which one to get?
> 
> I guess you are right re IMs, just wondering if silver is too flashy.


 
ooh what's your other nano? love your phantoms. i have a grey palmelato mini, black stamp croc phantom, navy regular trio, and (just got last week!) a beige trapeze  can you tell i like neutrals? 

i should really post more pics but by the time i get home i'm normally in all lululemon and exhausted hahaha


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> ooh what's your other nano? love your phantoms. i have a grey palmelato mini, black stamp croc phantom, navy regular trio, and (just got last week!) a beige trapeze  can you tell i like neutrals?
> 
> i should really post more pics but by the time i get home i'm normally in all lululemon and exhausted hahaha



My other nano is a red python. I'll post some pictures soon! I was not a fan of neutrals up until recently but something that I love about that Celine beige tones..... Ahhh I love trapeze, which size is it? 

It's worth the effort, I'd love to see your collection too!


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> My other nano is a red python. I'll post some pictures soon! I was not a fan of neutrals up until recently but something that I love about that Celine beige tones..... Ahhh I love trapeze, which size is it?
> 
> It's worth the effort, I'd love to see your collection too!


 
red python sounds divine!  small trapeze, i wanted the shoulder strap which is great, i love it already!  i think i'll branch out into colors with something small, a nano or a trio, or a box if i can be patient and save long enough...baby steps 

i'll post pics soon, i think it's time for a "family photo"!


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> red python sounds divine!  small trapeze, i wanted the shoulder strap which is great, i love it already!  i think i'll branch out into colors with something small, a nano or a trio, or a box if i can be patient and save long enough...baby steps
> 
> i'll post pics soon, i think it's time for a "family photo"!



I am waiting for the pictures! I like the box too.... Very classy they are


----------



## mytam28

NYCavalier said:


> My fresh-from-the-new-boutique bag! Haha SOO excited Celine Madison is open! My Small Black Croc Phantom!



I can see the celine front logo


----------



## eves

blingz said:


> Hi eves,
> 
> Where did you get that cross keychain, looks lovely with your croc phantom!




It's from Chrome Hearts. My boyfriend got it for me.


----------



## sofaa

Out and about with my Black/Black Croc Embossed Phantom


----------



## so_sofya1985

sofaa said:
			
		

> Out and about with my Black/Black Croc Embossed Phantom



Haha you weren't just at Westfield cinema by any. Chance? I thought I saw somebody dressed same as u.


----------



## Whatthechanel

Hello everyone! 
took my baby grey croc trapeze out for the first time last friday.







Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dustiiglitzxox said:


> Hello everyone!
> took my baby grey croc trapeze out for the first time last friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Congrats! U wear her well!


----------



## sofaa

so_sofya1985 said:


> Haha you weren't just at Westfield cinema by any. Chance? I thought I saw somebody dressed same as u.



Haha nope not me


----------



## mytam28

My first Celine


----------



## Bag_wifey

Mango top
Dorothy Perkins belt
Marks & Spencer floral capris


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bag_wifey said:


> Mango top
> Dorothy Perkins belt
> Marks & Spencer floral capris



Great outfit!


----------



## am2022

we are vermillion sisters!!! been using her non stop for 2 months now!!!

She is so flat and simple so Ive hung an isabel marant yellow scarf to lift her up!!!


lofty said:


> In the fitting room with my vermillion large trio!


----------



## lofty

amacasa said:
			
		

> we are vermillion sisters!!! been using her non stop for 2 months now!!!
> 
> She is so flat and simple so Ive hung an isabel marant yellow scarf to lift her up!!!


Yes I carry her very often too. Ohh do you have a pic of your trio with the scarf?


----------



## Bag_wifey

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> took my baby grey croc trapeze out for the first time last friday.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Ooh love your look


----------



## Bag_wifey

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Great outfit!



Thanks!


----------



## Eli84

navy blue mini


----------



## Whatthechanel

yoyotomatoe said:


> Congrats! U wear her well!


Thank you!


----------



## Whatthechanel

Bag_wifey said:


> Ooh love your look


Thankyou! I love yours as well! and also love love the mini in Dune


----------



## Megs

Just wanted to pop in to say I adore this thread - you all wear your Celine bags so well!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Megs said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say I adore this thread - you all wear your Celine bags so well!!



ooooooh Megs in the house! oh yeah! I started this thread when I first got my camel luggage...and look how far it has gone!
by the way here's my preciousness Simone and Matt they are the reason why I owe this thread so many action pics!


----------



## lisabmiller

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> ooooooh Megs in the house! oh yeah! I started this thread when I first got my camel luggage...and look how far it has gone!
> by the way here's my preciousness Simone and Matt they are the reason why I owe this thread so many action pics!



OMG scrumptious!!!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

lisabmiller said:


> OMG scrumptious!!!!!



Awwwww thankie so much!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Thankyou! I love yours as well! and also love love the mini in Dune



I absolutely LOVE the colour of the nano on ur profile picture. Very rare


----------



## vanessag

they're so adorable =)





Bornsocialite26 said:


> ooooooh Megs in the house! oh yeah! I started this thread when I first got my camel luggage...and look how far it has gone!
> by the way here's my preciousness Simone and Matt they are the reason why I owe this thread so many action pics!


----------



## Monppei

my 1st phantom in black smooth leather cannot tell how much i love it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Monppei said:
			
		

> my 1st phantom in black smooth leather cannot tell how much i love it!



Love it on you


----------



## Bag_wifey

Monppei said:
			
		

> my 1st phantom in black smooth leather cannot tell how much i love it!



It is sooooooo beutiful


----------



## Bag_wifey

Bornsocialite26 said:


> ooooooh Megs in the house! oh yeah! I started this thread when I first got my camel luggage...and look how far it has gone!
> by the way here's my preciousness Simone and Matt they are the reason why I owe this thread so many action pics!



Beautiful kids!  When I bought my first Celine and became a member here, your post and pics were the first ones I ogled at and admired Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## Whatthechanel

so_sofya1985 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the colour of the nano on ur profile picture. Very rare


Thankyou!! had to get it from a reseller, paid wayy over retail for it  but I guess its worth it cos I love it soo much!

Love your camel nano as well! I saw it outside and it is gorgeous, if I get another nano I will def be getting the camel!


----------



## so_sofya1985

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Thankyou!! had to get it from a reseller, paid wayy over retail for it  but I guess its worth it cos I love it soo much!
> 
> Love your camel nano as well! I saw it outside and it is gorgeous, if I get another nano I will def be getting the camel!



It is worth the money, you have done well! If you see the green one anywhere, would you tell me? I'm obsessing over it


----------



## frenchyfind

My Celine.... Bought it September 2011 priced at $1750 then.&#58373;


----------



## so_sofya1985

frenchyfind said:
			
		

> My Celine.... Bought it September 2011 priced at $1750 then.&#58373;



Love it. Where is the second photo taken if you don mind me asking? Looks like a very beautiful lobby!!!


----------



## frenchyfind

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Love it. Where is the second photo taken if you don mind me asking? Looks like a very beautiful lobby!!!



Taken in a Hotel- Radisson Blu in Cebu, Philippines.


----------



## so_sofya1985

frenchyfind said:
			
		

> Taken in a Hotel- Radisson Blu in Cebu, Philippines.



Gorgeous! Thanks


----------



## luphia

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1899046
> 
> 
> Sorry, its the same bag again i couldnt leave it home today, i keep playing around with styling her!
> 
> So the jumper is All saints
> Jeans : zara
> Top: All saints dress worn as a top
> Bracelet: Hermes
> Scarf: YSL
> le sac: my baby Celine nano
> trainers: IMs


lovely outfit! what colour is your nano? is it drumed leather with gold hardware? thanks


----------



## so_sofya1985

luphia said:
			
		

> lovely outfit! what colour is your nano? is it drumed leather with gold hardware? thanks



Thank you very much! I'm sorry what's drummed leather?  it has gold hardware yes and smooth finish if that's what you mean?


----------



## yinnie

Olive trapeze


----------



## so_sofya1985

yinnie said:
			
		

> Olive trapeze



It's amazing. I love trapeze bags! This one is tdf and love it paired to your outfit!


----------



## jacknoy

While my DH and DD were eating....


----------



## yinnie

so_sofya1985 said:


> It's amazing. I love trapeze bags! This one is tdf and love it paired to your outfit!



u are so sweet thank you!


----------



## cotonblanc

Just me and my loved Luggage Small with short handles from 2010. Love how it wears! I no longer have my Shoulder Luggage so this is pretty much my favourite one.  Lovely pics everyone.


----------



## lilneko69

yinnie said:


> Olive trapeze



LOVE this combination and especially with your outfit! Great necklace to pair with the green tones too.


----------



## prityxuzee

jacknoy said:
			
		

> While my DH and DD were eating....



lovely bag and my favorite foodchain in the whole wide world...we eat there every sunday..hehe lol


----------



## yinnie

lilneko69 said:


> LOVE this combination and especially with your outfit! Great necklace to pair with the green tones too.



Thanks lilneko69!!!! I love ur grey stamped croc trapeze!!!!!


----------



## jacknoy

prityxuzee said:
			
		

> lovely bag and my favorite foodchain in the whole wide world...we eat there every sunday..hehe lol



Thanks


----------



## Itsmeria

Nice bag


----------



## teebeebee

My phantom stamped croc. Current fave!


----------



## jazmini

Bornsocialite26 said:


> ooooooh Megs in the house! oh yeah! I started this thread when I first got my camel luggage...and look how far it has gone!
> by the way here's my preciousness Simone and Matt they are the reason why I owe this thread so many action pics!



So cute


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Enjoying my day at Porsche =)


----------



## KariW

teebeebee said:


> My phantom stamped croc. Current fave!



Love it - I am coveting that phantom and envy all my tpfer girls who have it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Enjoying my day at Porsche =)



Gorgeous color


----------



## Superbee

Sweetyqbk said:


> Enjoying my day at Porsche =)



Super Nice....


----------



## Whatthechanel

so_sofya1985 said:


> It is worth the money, you have done well! If you see the green one anywhere, would you tell me? I'm obsessing over it


Which green one is it?


----------



## so_sofya1985

dustiiglitzxox said:
			
		

> Which green one is it?



Not the khaki but the bright one! Not sure of the precise name .( sorry


----------



## so_sofya1985

Took my baby out! Oufffff the lamb skin is so buttery soft soooo easy to get dirty!!!! I love this baby so much! And it's my bfs fave bag I have haha! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Took my baby out! Oufffff the lamb skin is so buttery soft soooo easy to get dirty!!!! I love this baby so much! And it's my bfs fave bag I have haha! Thanks for letting me share



Sorry for two pics the iPhone App is working on n off


----------



## Sai_1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Took my baby out! Oufffff the lamb skin is so buttery soft soooo easy to get dirty!!!! I love this baby so much! And it's my bfs fave bag I have haha! Thanks for letting me share


Like your bag collection, do you get your Celine in London? where is the best place to find celine phantom...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sai_1 said:
			
		

> Like your bag collection, do you get your Celine in London? where is the best place to find celine phantom...



Selfridges upper floor, Joseph Brampton road and sometimes harrods (if Arabs haven't bought it yet) 

And thanks


----------



## am2022

you are too funny!!!!
During Saks sales and nordstrom sales, im always with Arabs at the shoe section... I love their accent and their love of fab stuff!!! I even end up chatting with them..    When i  stayed at the Ritz carlton ( gift from a friend) ,same way, in the pool area and lobby,, they were all there..   I trained with these people for years and some of my greatest friends are actually from Egypt!!!



so_sofya1985 said:


> Selfridges upper floor, Joseph Brampton road and sometimes harrods (if Arabs haven't bought it yet)
> 
> And thanks


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> you are too funny!!!!
> During Saks sales and nordstrom sales, im always with Arabs at the shoe section... I love their accent and their love of fab stuff!!! I even end up chatting with them..    When i  stayed at the Ritz carlton ( gift from a friend) ,same way, in the pool area and lobby,, they were all there..   I trained with these people for years and some of my greatest friends are actually from Egypt!!!



My bf is one of Them and even he now knows that Celine is constantly on Arab radar hahahah he was laughing telling me how in Saudi Arabia he kept asking Nano Nano do you have Nano - they said no sells out straight away! He said Celine stores are so miserable and empty there Hahha


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Out to dinner 
=)


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Took my baby out! Oufffff the lamb skin is so buttery soft soooo easy to get dirty!!!! I love this baby so much! And it's my bfs fave bag I have haha! Thanks for letting me share



another great outfit and bag!!  that phantom is tdf


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:
			
		

> another great outfit and bag!!  that phantom is tdf



Thanks Hun!


----------



## d00rvm

Wearing: Celine stamped croc phantom, Celine motorcycle jacket,
Givenchy dog sweater, black Givenchy skinny jeans and my Christian Louboutin's Black suede spiked sneakers!
Have a good day Celine Lovers!
I'm off to a meeting


----------



## Virginiamb

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Wearing: Celine stamped croc phantom, Celine motorcycle jacket,
> Givenchy dog sweater, black Givenchy skinny jeans and my Christian Louboutin's Black suede spiked sneakers!
> Have a good day Celine Lovers!
> I'm off to a meeting



You look awesome I would love to have a Celine motorcycle jacket


----------



## yoyotomatoe

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1914285
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1914286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing: Celine stamped croc phantom, Celine motorcycle jacket,
> Givenchy dog sweater, black Givenchy skinny jeans and my Christian Louboutin's Black suede spiked sneakers!
> Have a good day Celine Lovers!
> I'm off to a meeting



Great outfit!


----------



## Sai_1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Selfridges upper floor, Joseph Brampton road and sometimes harrods (if Arabs haven't bought it yet)
> 
> And thanks


Thankyou for the info...checked Harrods and they had your phantom...lovely colour but was a weee bit big for me...i think micro suits me better, i have one in tricolor, if you spot any micros anywhere, please do let me know


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sai_1 said:
			
		

> Thankyou for the info...checked Harrods and they had your phantom...lovely colour but was a weee bit big for me...i think micro suits me better, i have one in tricolor, if you spot any micros anywhere, please do let me know



But you are after luggage tricolor right? Not phantom!


----------



## am2022

This is too funny!!! 



so_sofya1985 said:


> My bf is one of Them and even he now knows that Celine is constantly on Arab radar hahahah he was laughing telling me how in Saudi Arabia he kept asking *Nano Nano do you have Nano* - they said no sells out straight away! He said Celine stores are so miserable and empty there Hahha


----------



## agalarowicz

just a quick one


----------



## Monppei

black phantom againi was expecting a bit sunshine today


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Monppei said:


> black phantom againi was expecting a bit sunshine today


 Cute outfit!


----------



## so_sofya1985

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> just a quick one



I love this picture! Perfect autumn outfit!


----------



## Sai_1

so_sofya1985 said:


> But you are after luggage tricolor right? Not phantom!


No im after luggage micro...i think phantom is a little big for me


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sai_1 said:
			
		

> No im after luggage micro...i think phantom is a little big for me



Ok I'll keep an eye on them no problem!


----------



## Sai_1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok I'll keep an eye on them no problem!


Thankyou...


----------



## Shivadiva

With my large trapeze


----------



## so_sofya1985

Shivadiva said:
			
		

> With my large trapeze



That's the one I've always wanted but after splashing on 4 Celine bags in a matter of two months I couldn't justify getting it anymore....... Yet I still sigh! I'm totally addicted to Celine bags and this electric trapeze Is TDF! You look great!


----------



## Nina1612

Shivadiva said:


> With my large trapeze
> 
> View attachment 1915686


----------



## koala.

Shivadiva said:


> With my large trapeze
> 
> View attachment 1915686



Gorgeous


----------



## KariW

Shivadiva said:


> With my large trapeze
> 
> View attachment 1915686



Love the RB wings - the colors are perfect!


----------



## t_lo

Shivadiva said:


> With my large trapeze
> 
> View attachment 1915686


 
love this!  perfect with your outfit.


----------



## mlemee

so_sofya1985 said:


> Took my baby out! Oufffff the lamb skin is so buttery soft soooo easy to get dirty!!!! I love this baby so much! And it's my bfs fave bag I have haha! Thanks for letting me share



Love it! You got that from Joseph Brompton Cross right?


----------



## so_sofya1985

mlemee said:
			
		

> Love it! You got that from Joseph Brompton Cross right?



No no from selfridfes, Harvey nichs and even asked my PS in Paris  where did you snap it? It's stunning may I repeat


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sai_1 said:
			
		

> Thankyou...



Hey I just saw a tricolor white blue brown at Joseph brompton! I think it was micro but won't swear on it as not a fan ofuggage so not sure of their diff. It wasn't by no means large though!


----------



## Sai_1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hey I just saw a tricolor white blue brown at Joseph brompton! I think it was micro but won't swear on it as not a fan ofuggage so not sure of their diff. It wasn't by no means large though!


Thankyou so much...will pop over to check, fingers crossed!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sai_1 said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much...will pop over to check, fingers crossed!



Hopei it's the one for u


----------



## d00rvm

Shivadiva said:
			
		

> With my large trapeze



Love your trapeze! After my phantom, box and two luggages, the trapeze is still on my wish list!!!


----------



## d00rvm

Ladies and dear Celine lovers!

I was just wondering, since everyone here in this thread is a proud Celine owner I was wondering if there's anyone who also purchased Celine clothing / shoes / accesoiries?


----------



## so_sofya1985

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Ladies and dear Celine lovers!
> 
> I was just wondering, since everyone here in this thread is a proud Celine owner I was wondering if there's anyone who also purchases Celine clothing / shoes / accesoiries?



Me no


----------



## dbaby

d00rvm said:


> Ladies and dear Celine lovers!
> 
> I was just wondering, since everyone here in this thread is a proud Celine owner I was wondering if there's anyone who also purchased Celine clothing / shoes / accesoiries?



Yes on clothing and shoes. I guess accessories are like wallets? If so, yes.


----------



## cotonblanc

d00rvm said:


> Ladies and dear Celine lovers!
> 
> I was just wondering, since everyone here in this thread is a proud Celine owner I was wondering if there's anyone who also purchased Celine clothing / shoes / accesoiries?



Oh, yes! I have only a shirt from Summer 2011 and a few belts here and there. I have made a thread here - http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-ready-to-wear-shoes-and-accessories-746330.html

Hope to see what you have bought. The ready-to-wear line is pretty interesting.


----------



## d00rvm

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Oh, yes! I have only a shirt from Summer 2011 and a few belts here and there. I have made a thread here - http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-ready-to-wear-shoes-and-accessories-746330.html
> 
> Hope to see what you have bought. The ready-to-wear line is pretty interesting.



How cooool!!!
I will definitly join your thread! 

For all the other Celine lovers; come over and join


----------



## vanessag

Love your bag! the size is perfect =)



frenchyfind said:


> My Celine.... Bought it September 2011 priced at $1750 then.&#58373;


----------



## frenchyfind

vanessag said:


> Love your bag! the size is perfect =)


Thanks much Vanessag!


----------



## chiccity

Let me share mine


----------



## Halothane

Very pretty photos! You are from hong kong, too?
I just passed by TST LV last night!
Enjoy your bag!



chiccity said:


> Let me share mine


----------



## flower71

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 1898003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here again:
> Outfit: coat, jeans and top - zara
> bag: Celine nano
> shoes: red bobby by IM
> scarf - Hermes


sooo late as I am off tpf, on a self imposed ban, ha! You look freakin great in all outfits, Céline, IM and of course chanel nail polish top coats!


----------



## flower71

chiccity said:


> Let me share mine


Lovely!I nearly caved in to a tricolour luggage last month, sigh!! It's beautiful


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Taken last August in Pantheon. The Royal Blue contributed to the electrifying heat wave in Rome. 

Wearing Zara dress and Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Une Plume 140. I was crazy walking in the cobblestones of Rome with the almost 6 inches heels but when pain took over vanity, I was able to wear my Chanel sandals and shove the wedge in my Mini Luggage. One of the reasons why I love all Celine Luggages, stylish and practical!


----------



## so_sofya1985

flower71 said:
			
		

> sooo late as I am off tpf, on a self imposed ban, ha! You look freakin great in all outfits, Céline, IM and of course chanel nail polish top coats!



Thank you flower! You are so kind


----------



## so_sofya1985

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Taken last August in Pantheon. The Royal Blue contributed to the electrifying heat wave in Rome.
> 
> Wearing Zara dress and Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Une Plume 140. I was crazy walking in the cobblestones of Rome with the almost 6 inches heels but when pain took over vanity, I was able to wear my Chanel sandals and shove the wedge in my Mini Luggage. One of the reasons why I love all Celine Luggages, stylish and practical!



One word: stunning !!!


----------



## bsufku

redvelvetloubie said:


> Taken last August in Pantheon. The Royal Blue contributed to the electrifying heat wave in Rome.
> 
> Wearing Zara dress and Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Une Plume 140. I was crazy walking in the cobblestones of Rome with the almost 6 inches heels but when pain took over vanity, I was able to wear my Chanel sandals and shove the wedge in my Mini Luggage. One of the reasons why I love all Celine Luggages, stylish and practical!



Love the pairing! I don't think I'll ever get over how amazing the royal blue luggage is


----------



## MrsJstar

Shivadiva said:


> With my large trapeze
> 
> View attachment 1915686


Gorgeous!! Love your Bal jacket too!!


----------



## t_lo

redvelvetloubie said:


> Taken last August in Pantheon. The Royal Blue contributed to the electrifying heat wave in Rome.
> 
> Wearing Zara dress and Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Une Plume 140. I was crazy walking in the cobblestones of Rome with the almost 6 inches heels but when pain took over vanity, I was able to wear my Chanel sandals and shove the wedge in my Mini Luggage. One of the reasons why I love all Celine Luggages, stylish and practical!



beautiful picture, great outfit!!  i would have ditched the heels too lol


----------



## chiccity

Halothane said:
			
		

> Very pretty photos! You are from hong kong, too?
> I just passed by TST LV last night!
> Enjoy your bag!



Thanks! . No, i'm not from Hong Kong, those photos were taken last month during my short vacation there.


----------



## chiccity

flower71 said:
			
		

> Lovely!I nearly caved in to a tricolour luggage last month, sigh!! It's beautiful



Thanks!   I have always loved the tricolour.  I never considered the monos because they look too plain to me . But i'm starting to like the bright colors now


----------



## koala.

redvelvetloubie said:


> Taken last August in Pantheon. The Royal Blue contributed to the electrifying heat wave in Rome.
> 
> Wearing Zara dress and Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Une Plume 140. I was crazy walking in the cobblestones of Rome with the almost 6 inches heels but when pain took over vanity, I was able to wear my Chanel sandals and shove the wedge in my Mini Luggage. One of the reasons why I love all Celine Luggages, stylish and practical!



You and your royal blue look beautiful


----------



## KariW

redvelvetloubie said:


> Taken last August in Pantheon. The Royal Blue contributed to the electrifying heat wave in Rome.
> 
> Wearing Zara dress and Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Une Plume 140. I was crazy walking in the cobblestones of Rome with the almost 6 inches heels but when pain took over vanity, I was able to wear my Chanel sandals and shove the wedge in my Mini Luggage. One of the reasons why I love all Celine Luggages, stylish and practical!



You look so cute!  but after you stashed your Louboutins in your mini - didn't get even heavier? LOL


----------



## KariW

chiccity said:


> Let me share mine



What lovely selection of outfits! I wish I could afford Celine RTW...


----------



## redvelvetloubie

KariW said:
			
		

> You look so cute!  but after you stashed your Louboutins in your mini - didn't get even heavier? LOL



Thank you so much! Haha...it does get heavy but I prefer carrying tons of stuff especially when I travel. I usually bring high heels and flats in my purse. And when I get tired, hubby will carry my purse. Don't you guys think he look fab carrying my royal blue? 

This pic was taken in Paris on our way to Sacre Coeur on top of the Montmartre hill.


----------



## KariW

redvelvetloubie said:


> Thank you so much! Haha...it does get heavy but I prefer carrying tons of stuff especially when I travel. I usually bring high heels and flats in my purse. And when I get tired, hubby will carry my purse. Don't you guys think he look fab carrying my royal blue?
> 
> This pic was taken in Paris on our way to Sacre Coeur on top of the Montmartre hill.



OMG!  I LOVE hubbies who are NOT afraid to be seen carrying their wives' designer purses!  But then again, I know certain men could easily carry off Celine luggage, as we have seen many of our tPF boys do!


----------



## Shivadiva

Thank you Girls


----------



## designerdiva40

redvelvetloubie said:


> Thank you so much! Haha...it does get heavy but I prefer carrying tons of stuff especially when I travel. I usually bring high heels and flats in my purse. And when I get tired, hubby will carry my purse. Don't you guys think he look fab carrying my royal blue?
> 
> This pic was taken in Paris on our way to Sacre Coeur on top of the Montmartre hill.



Wow your hubby rocks that Celine bag


----------



## redvelvetloubie

so_sofya1985 said:


> One word: stunning !!!



Thank you so much so_sofya1985




bsufku said:


> Love the pairing! I don't think I'll ever get over how amazing the royal blue luggage is



Thank you bsufku!  I thought I am done with Royal Blue since it has been my school catholic uniform, but I couldn't resist. She is gorgeous! 




t_lo said:


> beautiful picture, great outfit!!  i would have ditched the heels too lol



Thanks t_lo!



koala. said:


> You and your royal blue look beautiful



Thanks koala!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

KariW said:


> OMG!  I LOVE hubbies who are NOT afraid to be seen carrying their wives' designer purses!  But then again, I know certain men could easily carry off Celine luggage, as we have seen many of our tPF boys do!



Thanks! He'll be happy with your compliment! Also, so I can buy another Celine! Hahaha


----------



## KariW

redvelvetloubie said:


> Thanks! He'll be happy with your compliment! Also, so I can buy another Celine! Hahaha



Lol - yeah, tell him you heard women comment he looks stylish with the luggage so whatever he buys you, you two could 'share'!


----------



## d00rvm

Having the monday off! Going out and about!

Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers




Good day everyone

View attachment 1920235


----------



## KariW

d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day everyone
> 
> View attachment 1920235



Love it!


----------



## Bag_wifey

I love my dune micro 'coz it goes with everything AND anything 
Top- Mango
Jeggings- Topshop
Wedges- Nine West


----------



## Bag_wifey

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> 
> Good day everyone



Gorgeous


----------



## d00rvm

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Gorgeous



Thank you so much! I love the Dune color of your Celine!


----------



## designerdiva40

out shopping with Mini Luggage although it looks huge in this pic


----------



## so_sofya1985

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> out shopping with Mini Luggage although it looks huge in this pic



One word: Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## t_lo

designerdiva40 said:


> out shopping with Mini Luggage although it looks huge in this pic


 
love this!!  love your leather jacket too!


----------



## designerdiva40

so_sofya1985 said:


> One word: Gorgeous!!!!!!



Thanks sweetie


----------



## designerdiva40

t_lo said:


> love this!!  love your leather jacket too!



Thanks for such kind comments


----------



## redvelvetloubie

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> out shopping with Mini Luggage although it looks huge in this pic



Love your Moto jacket! And of course, love love love the vibrant shade of your luggage! I couldn't tell if it's coquelicot or orange.

You look great!


----------



## designerdiva40

redvelvetloubie said:


> Love your Moto jacket! And of course, love love love the vibrant shade of your luggage! I couldn't tell if it's coquelicot or orange.
> 
> You look great!



It's Vermillon  this colour is so hard to capture it looks different IRL but is more orange than red but I love that because its completely different to any of my other red bags


----------



## redvelvetloubie

d00rvm said:


> Having the monday off! Going out and about!
> 
> Wearing my Celine phantom, Celine monogram sweater, Dolce & Gabbana jeans, CL spiked sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day everyone
> 
> View attachment 1920235



Love love love especially the Loubie!


----------



## Keepallboi

designerdiva40 said:


> out shopping with Mini Luggage although it looks huge in this pic



FABULOUS !!!! lovin the scarf too !


----------



## BDgirl

designerdiva40 said:


> It's Vermillon  this colour is so hard to capture it looks different IRL but is more orange than red but I love that because its completely different to any of my other red bags



Wow! Nice color! I've been thinking of getting a coquelicot trapeze as my 2nd Celine bag but Vermillon color looks amazing too. Would you describe it as red with a hint of orange?


----------



## designerdiva40

BDgirl said:


> Wow! Nice color! I've been thinking of getting a coquelicot trapeze as my 2nd Celine bag but Vermillon color looks amazing too. Would you describe it as red with a hint of orange?



Hi I'd describe it as orange with a hint of red, the colour definitely gets a lot of attention


----------



## d00rvm

KariW said:
			
		

> Love it!



Thankssss!


----------



## d00rvm

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> Gorgeous



Thank you Bag_Wifey


----------



## d00rvm

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Love love love especially the Loubie!



Thanks youuu! They are so comfy to wear!
I love sneakers


----------



## skippydoo2010

purse-nality said:


> Small Trap, wings tucked
> 
> (pls excuse the uneven skintone :shame


I like your trapeze what's the size? Where did you buy it?


----------



## purse-nality

skippydoo2010 said:


> I like your trapeze what's the size? Where did you buy it?



Hi! Thanks. Its the small, and i pre-oredered it from Departement Feminin back in april. Hth!


----------



## imlvholic

Bag_wifey said:


> I love my dune micro 'coz it goes with everything AND anything
> Top- Mango
> Jeggings- Topshop
> Wedges- Nine West



Gorgeous!!! Dune looks good even w/ the basics, certainly very versatile, I got the Micro too & I have so much pleasure wearing it everytime. 

Congrats!!! it looks good on you.


----------



## Megs

You all are looking amazing with your Celine bags! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## PrincessBal

I am excited to finally be a part of this group  Here is my Mini Luggage in Black


----------



## d00rvm

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> I am excited to finally be a part of this group  Here is my Mini Luggage in Black



Congrats on your luggage!
Is it your first Celine?


----------



## loveceline30

designerdiva40 said:


> out shopping with Mini Luggage although it looks huge in this pic



Love the color! Is that the vermillion?


----------



## designerdiva40

lorraignediau said:


> Love the color! Is that the vermillion?



Hi yes it's Vermillon


----------



## sara09

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> I am excited to finally be a part of this group  Here is my Mini Luggage in Black



Love your outfit and the Mini of course!


----------



## PrincessBal

Thanks girls - yes this is my first Celine and I absolutely love her


----------



## loveceline30

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi yes it's Vermillon



Thank you Coz I'm thinking of getting Vermillion or black. How do you like the color?


----------



## loveceline30

PrincessBal said:


> I am excited to finally be a part of this group  Here is my Mini Luggage in Black



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## designerdiva40

lorraignediau said:


> Thank you Coz I'm thinking of getting Vermillion or black. How do you like the color?



I love it....I have a few black bags all different makes so this is a nice pop of colour, I also have a Souris Mini but the Vermillon is my favourite & goes with more than you think


----------



## so_sofya1985

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> I am excited to finally be a part of this group  Here is my Mini Luggage in Black



Suits you beautifully!


----------



## iLoveBag143

princessbal said:


> i am excited to finally be a part of this group  here is my mini luggage in black



i love it!


----------



## twilldy

Wearing my Celine in the crazy rainy weather as hurricane sandy approaches ! Stay dry everyone


----------



## Betsysoos

I'm excited to be in the Celine family now with this Trapeze in black!  I have more pics on my blog   The Soos Is Loose


----------



## so_sofya1985

Betsysoos said:
			
		

> I'm excited to be in the Celine family now with this Trapeze in black!  I have more pics on my blog   The Soos Is Loose



Gorgeous shot. I'm also a fan of those Valentino beauties!


----------



## t_lo

Betsysoos said:


> I'm excited to be in the Celine family now with this Trapeze in black! I have more pics on my blog  The Soos Is Loose


 
absolutely stunning!


----------



## t_lo

PrincessBal said:


> I am excited to finally be a part of this group  Here is my Mini Luggage in Black


 
yay welcome to the club!!  congratulations on your new luggage, very elegant in black


----------



## loveceline30

designerdiva40 said:


> I love it....I have a few black bags all different makes so this is a nice pop of colour, I also have a Souris Mini but the Vermillon is my favourite & goes with more than you think



I just purchased a Micro Luggage Vermillion today and I haven't receive it yet. Can't wait to see it IRL. Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it!


----------



## loveceline30

Betsysoos said:


> I'm excited to be in the Celine family now with this Trapeze in black!  I have more pics on my blog   The Soos Is Loose




Wow congrats! And OMG your shoes is to die for! What brand is it?


----------



## t_lo

lorraignediau said:


> Wow congrats! And OMG your shoes is to die for! What brand is it?


 
i'm not betsysoos but they're valentino   i'm obsessed with them too!!


----------



## littledot

is it medium size? measurement appro. 9" x 7" x 2.5"

how much is orginal price now? 


any suggustion for how much it is for this condition? 

thanks


----------



## tzhu1

twilldy said:


> Wearing my Celine in the crazy rainy weather as hurricane sandy approaches ! Stay dry everyone  http://louisandlola.net


it's gorgeous! Is this a medium size?


----------



## twilldy

tzhu1 said:


> it's gorgeous! Is this a medium size?


i believe it is the medium size. I think phantom comes in only two sizes and this is the smaller one so , yaa i think medium


----------



## VCAlover

trying on the trapeze in store.. so tempting!


----------



## Nina1612

shaneru said:


> trying on the trapeze in store.. so tempting!


 
Omg, which colors is this????
Is it brown with blue???


----------



## redvelvetloubie

PrincessBal said:


> I am excited to finally be a part of this group  Here is my Mini Luggage in Black




Welcome to the Celine family! 

Love your black mini! It suits you well! Love your outfit! Gorgeous!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

twilldy said:


> Wearing my Celine in the crazy rainy weather as hurricane sandy approaches ! Stay dry everyone  http://louisandlola.net




One of the reason why I love rainy days so I can wear my Burberry boots!

Love your outfit! You look fab despite the gloomy rainy days!

Hope you are safe!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Betsysoos said:


> I'm excited to be in the Celine family now with this Trapeze in black!  I have more pics on my blog   The Soos Is Loose



Fab and gorgeous! Love your new Trapeze and your Valentino! 

I was on the fence wearing Valentino, as I am very loyal to Brian Atwood, Chanel and Louboutin...but after seeing your lovely shoes...I'm afraid I will be a convert!

Welcome to the Celine family!


----------



## VCAlover

Nina1612 said:


> Omg, which colors is this????
> Is it brown with blue???



Yes navy suede with brown, saw it at Saks~


----------



## ghoztz

shaneru said:


> trying on the trapeze in store.. so tempting!




So pretty on you, plus, it matches nicely with your outfit.  Did you end up buying this gorgeous bag?   :giggles::giggles:


----------



## NeonLights

Betsysoos said:


> I'm excited to be in the Celine family now with this Trapeze in black!  I have more pics on my blog   The Soos Is Loose



The black trapeze looks amazing with those rocking valentinos...


----------



## VCAlover

ghoztz said:


> So pretty on you, plus, it matches nicely with your outfit.  Did you end up buying this gorgeous bag?   :giggles::giggles:


I wish! lol actually I'm looking for a convenient tote so didn't get this gorgeous flap bag....


----------



## Dany_37

*Question Ladies-

Will Celine Luggage Tote be just another &#8220;IT BAG&#8221; or will it stand the test of time (timeless piece) like Hermes?  I remember buying the Fendi Spy Bag and being so upset because the popularity didn&#8217;t last long.  I love the Celine and want to purchase but just wanted some opinions before &#8216;taking the plunge&#8221;&#8230;thoughts???*


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Dany_37 said:
			
		

> Question Ladies-
> 
> Will Celine Luggage Tote be just another &ldquo;IT BAG&rdquo; or will it stand the test of time (timeless piece) like Hermes?  I remember buying the Fendi Spy Bag and being so upset because the popularity didn&rsquo;t last long.  I love the Celine and want to purchase but just wanted some opinions before &lsquo;taking the plunge&rdquo;&hellip;thoughts???



In my opinion, yes! You better act fast, because the $2400 mini luggage will be $200-300 more. It seems that there is a price increase every season.


----------



## Dany_37

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> In my opinion, yes! You better act fast, because the $2400 mini luggage will be $200-300 more. It seems that there is a price increase every season.



Yes it will be it bag or yes it will be timeless?   I can deal with the price increase so long as it stands the test of time!  Thanks so much for the 'heads up' though, all you great TPF ladies


----------



## PrincessBal

Thanks so much ladies for all your kind comments 






And another shot of my beautiful Celine Luggage


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Dany_37 said:
			
		

> Yes it will be it bag or yes it will be timeless?   I can deal with the price increase so long as it stands the test of time!  Thanks so much for the 'heads up' though, all you great TPF ladies



Obviously, Celine is not as iconic as Chanel and Hermes. But people who appreciates Chanel and Hermes, appreciates Celine.

It is the current "It" bag. And based on the ridiculous increasing prices and demand for it, it will be soon be "iconic". Have you seen anything like the luggage, trapeze, and phantom from other premiere designers? Now, Celine Luggage, phantom and trapeze designs are being "copied" by other contemporary designers and you can see a lot of fake Celine's out there. 

I know a lot of people out here love Balenciaga...but for me Balenciaga is for 20's. Unlike Celine Luggages clean streamline structured design is elegant, classic and timeless. You can dress it up or down. I'm in my 30's, I can totally see myself carrying this luggage after 20 years. It will  still be age appropriate. 

I also love the size of the Luggages as I usually travel out of town getaways or international travel. It is the most versatile bag that I have (better than GST size wise). The weight does not bother me although it is cumbersome to some.

Good luck deciding. If money is not a problem to you, why not get one in classic color if you can find one.


----------



## Dany_37

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Obviously, Celine is not as iconic as Chanel and Hermes. But people who appreciates Chanel and Hermes, appreciates Celine.
> 
> It is the current "It" bag. And based on the ridiculous increasing prices and demand for it, it will be soon be "iconic". Have you seen anything like the luggage, trapeze, and phantom from other premiere designers? Now, Celine Luggage, phantom and trapeze designs are being "copied" by other contemporary designers and you can see a lot of fake Celine's out there.
> 
> I know a lot of people out here love Balenciaga...but for me Balenciaga is for 20's. Unlike Celine Luggages clean streamline structured design is elegant, classic and timeless. You can dress it up or down. I'm in my 30's, I can totally see myself carrying this luggage after 20 years. It will  still be age appropriate.
> 
> I also love the size of the Luggages as I usually travel out of town getaways or international travel. It is the most versatile bag that I have (better than GST size wise). The weight does not bother me although it is cumbersome to some.
> 
> Good luck deciding. If money is not a problem to you, why not get one in classic color if you can find one.



I would love it in Black but probably will be hard to find.  I just think that if I'm going to spend that kind of money on a bag, I don't want it out of style next year!  I guess I'll just have to take a chance! Thank you for responding!


----------



## Ange-

Betsysoos said:


> I'm excited to be in the Celine family now with this Trapeze in black!  I have more pics on my blog   The Soos Is Loose



Gorgeous shots, you look fabulous!


----------



## jlao

Wore my Royal Blue Mini try-colour yesterday.  I'm really stretching the days left of me still being able to fit in my Rick Owens leather jacket (I'm almost 6 months preggers!)...after this week, I think I'll need to store it until next year!


----------



## d00rvm

jlao said:
			
		

> Wore my Royal Blue Mini try-colour yesterday.  I'm really stretching the days left of me still being able to fit in my Rick Owens leather jacket (I'm almost 6 months preggers!)...after this week, I think I'll need to store it until next year!



You look great mummy to be
Love your tricoloured luggage!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jlao said:
			
		

> Wore my Royal Blue Mini try-colour yesterday.  I'm really stretching the days left of me still being able to fit in my Rick Owens leather jacket (I'm almost 6 months preggers!)...after this week, I think I'll need to store it until next year!



Gorgeous mama to be gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## nataliaa

jlao said:


> Wore my Royal Blue Mini try-colour yesterday.  I'm really stretching the days left of me still being able to fit in my Rick Owens leather jacket (I'm almost 6 months preggers!)...after this week, I think I'll need to store it until next year!



You look so pretty, love your bag


----------



## so_sofya1985

My baby red python nano


----------



## angelamaz2

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> My baby red python nano



Wow! Beautiful! I've never seen a python nano before


----------



## so_sofya1985

angelamaz2 said:
			
		

> Wow! Beautiful! I've never seen a python nano before



Thank you! Yes they exist, I was lucky to snap this one in Paris via my pfa there


----------



## t_lo

jlao said:


> Wore my Royal Blue Mini try-colour yesterday.  I'm really stretching the days left of me still being able to fit in my Rick Owens leather jacket (I'm almost 6 months preggers!)...after this week, I think I'll need to store it until next year!



beautiful pic, you look amazing   love your luggage!


----------



## t_lo

so_sofya1985 said:


> My baby red python nano



that's it, i need a nano.  this is gorgeous!


----------



## d00rvm

Headed off for a high tea;

Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my Chanel jumbo classic flap


----------



## so_sofya1985

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Headed off for a high tea;
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my Chanel jumbo classic flap



Looking absolutely stunning hun!!! Love the all black  ensemble


----------



## d00rvm

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Looking absolutely stunning hun!!! Love the all black  ensemble



Thank you sweet sofya


----------



## CC Interlock

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you! Yes they exist, I was lucky to snap this one in Paris via my pfa there



Gorgeous red nano.  May I ask how much if you don't mind.


----------



## so_sofya1985

CC Interlock said:
			
		

> Gorgeous red nano.  May I ask how much if you don't mind.



Thank you! No problem, I paid 2300 euro for it.


----------



## so_sofya1985

t_lo said:


> that's it, i need a nano.  this is gorgeous!



if i could, i'd have them in all colours very practical small little baby!


----------



## sashimie

my one and only...(with not so appealing background)


----------



## irene83

d00rvm said:


> Headed off for a high tea;
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my Chanel jumbo classic flap
> 
> View attachment 1933986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1933987



you look great!


----------



## lofty

Going down to SF on a casual shopping day with my trio. Nice little thing that is great for shopping trips!


----------



## yinnie

lofty said:


> Going down to SF on a casual shopping day with my trio. Nice little thing that is great for shopping trips!



love ur style! is ur trio the large size?


----------



## purse-nality

Excuse the flipflops. Albeit in our rainy/typhoon season, strangely we've been having perfect summery days! Finally took out the Phanty from hiding 

(bumped into an old friend)


----------



## Bag_wifey

imlvholic said:


> Gorgeous!!! Dune looks good even w/ the basics, certainly very versatile, I got the Micro too & I have so much pleasure wearing it everytime.
> 
> Congrats!!! it looks good on you.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bag_wifey

sashimie said:


> my one and only...(with not so appealing background)



I didn't even notice your background  Gorgeous and fun outfit  Your luggage is a real beauty


----------



## Happy Luppy

so_sofya1985 said:


> My baby red python nano



That is one gorgeous nano, do you mind telling me your height?


----------



## lofty

yinnie said:


> love ur style! is ur trio the large size?


 
Thanks! Yes it's the large one.


----------



## ekrause

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Headed off for a high tea;
> 
> Wearing: Celine motorcycle jacket, YSL tshirt, Dolce & Gabbana skinny jeans, my CL Bianca's and my Chanel jumbo classic flap



You look amazing!! Loving your style!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Happy Luppy said:
			
		

> That is one gorgeous nano, do you mind telling me your height?



Thank you! I'm 177cm


----------



## d00rvm

ekrause said:
			
		

> You look amazing!! Loving your style!



Thank you so much ekrause!


----------



## Flip88

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> My baby red python nano



Beautiful.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Flip88 said:
			
		

> Beautiful.



Merci


----------



## Kern

Sorry for the blurry picture, but here is my lovely Céline Phantom and belt.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Kern said:
			
		

> Sorry for the blurry picture, but here is my lovely Céline Phantom and belt.



Lovely lovely lovely


----------



## zapster18

Kern said:


> Sorry for the blurry picture, but here is my lovely Céline Phantom and belt.



Adore, you look wonderful!


----------



## d00rvm

Kern said:
			
		

> Sorry for the blurry picture, but here is my lovely Céline Phantom and belt.



Heeeeey! Another Dutch Celine lover
Welcome!!!
Love your belt


----------



## littledot

sashimie said:


> my one and only...(with not so appealing background)


 so pretty


----------



## qiuqiuimg

Grey croc stamped trapeze


----------



## t_lo

qiuqiuimg said:


> Grey croc stamped trapeze



gorgeous!!


----------



## Kern

Thanks guys! I'll try to make better pictures soon. 

Haha d00rvm, nice to see another dutchy here! I just saw a picture of you wearing your beautiful leather jacket! Did you buy that at Ceasar? It's so lovely.


----------



## purse-nality

qiuqiuimg said:


> Grey croc stamped trapeze



Nice pic! Is it a small? Do u mind sharing where you got it & price pls? Thanks thanks!


----------



## d00rvm

Kern said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! I'll try to make better pictures soon.
> 
> Haha d00rvm, nice to see another dutchy here! I just saw a picture of you wearing your beautiful leather jacket! Did you buy that at Ceasar? It's so lovely.



Yes I did!
Are you from Rotterdam as well??
Caesar is my favourite store
Got everything from Celine there!
(Including almost my whole wardrobe hahahah)


----------



## glamourdoll.

Waiting for class to start 



[ATTAC


----------



## qiuqiuimg

purse-nality said:


> Nice pic! Is it a small? Do u mind sharing where you got it & price pls? Thanks thanks!



Thank you!
Yes it's a small. I got it in September from Nordstrom flagship in Seattle for $2450


----------



## t_lo

glamourdoll. said:


> Waiting for class to start
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTAC



so chic!  i love the smooth black.  glad you're enjoying your new mini


----------



## purse-nality

glamourdoll. said:


> Waiting for class to start
> 
> 
> [ATTAC


Beautiful coat 



qiuqiuimg said:


> Thank you!
> Yes it's a small. I got it in September from Nordstrom flagship in Seattle for $2450



THANK YOU! That's retail before tax, right? Thanks again!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

purse-nality said:


> Beautiful coat
> THANK YOU! That's retail before tax, right? Thanks again!



yes, before tax


----------



## NeonLights

glamourdoll. said:


> Waiting for class to start
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTAC



Sooo stylish for class!


----------



## Kern

d00rvm said:


> Yes I did!
> Are you from Rotterdam as well??
> Caesar is my favourite store
> Got everything from Celine there!
> (Including almost my whole wardrobe hahahah)



I work in Rotterdam and live very nearby! I actually never bought anything at Caesar Donna, I buy all of my Céline in Antwerp at Houben or at the Céline stores in Paris. But I want to go this weekend to see if they have soms nice Céline wallets. You said they have some discount sometimes as well right, so it might be worth it to get by the store more often


----------



## d00rvm

Kern said:
			
		

> I work in Rotterdam and live very nearby! I actually never bought anything at Caesar Donna, I buy all of my Céline in Antwerp at Houben or at the Céline stores in Paris. But I want to go this weekend to see if they have soms nice Céline wallets. You said they have some discount sometimes as well right, so it might be worth it to get by the store more often



Ah I get it
I just bought a silver  Celine wallet! They had many in, but a few we're sold out so fast!
It's definitely cheaper at Caesar, a lot of stores make their own prices, also on the clothing and shoes! And the more and often you buy, the more discount
You could also leave your number and name, the second the newest items has arrived, you'll be the first to know! Ask for Claudia at Caesar! She is the best SA at Caesar


----------



## agalarowicz

its been a long time


----------



## scoobiesmomma

agalarowicz said:


> its been a long time



Love your sweater, where's it from? Great pics!


----------



## agalarowicz

scoobiesmomma said:


> Love your sweater, where's it from? Great pics!



thank you! its by halston heritage. i got it from yoox during the last winter's 90% off sale


----------



## Hdream

Ready for Sunday lunch.


----------



## loveceline30

A lovely day w/ my son!


----------



## koala.

Adorable pic! Your son sooo cute. Is that a micro or mini?


----------



## marthie

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all your kind comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another shot of my beautiful Celine Luggage



THAT bag. So gorgeous!


----------



## OANHderful

agalarowicz said:


> its been a long time


Love the blending of colors.


----------



## OANHderful

lorraignediau said:


> A lovely day w/ my son!


Your son is adorable and gorgeous bag.


----------



## OANHderful

Hdream said:


> Ready for Sunday lunch.


Beautiful bag.


----------



## loveceline30

koala. said:
			
		

> Adorable pic! Your son sooo cute. Is that a micro or mini?



Thank you it's micro.


----------



## loveceline30

OANHderful said:
			
		

> Your son is adorable and gorgeous bag.



Thank you


----------



## t_lo

lorraignediau said:


> A lovely day w/ my son!



beautiful!  great pic.  your son is darling and your bag is gorgeous


----------



## emuthegreat

Being a squirrel whisperer in London


----------



## t_lo

emuthegreat said:


> Being a squirrel whisperer in London



great action shot   love your nano!


----------



## BDgirl

emuthegreat said:


> Being a squirrel whisperer in London



Cute Nano!


----------



## loveceline30

t_lo said:
			
		

> beautiful!  great pic.  your son is darling and your bag is gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## loveceline30

Mirror Shot


----------



## ekrause

lorraignediau said:
			
		

> Mirror Shot



I seriously love your Celine. Really nice picture! ^^ Love your shirt too


----------



## glamourdoll.

lorraignediau said:


> Mirror Shot



Wow, love your bag! You look great with it


----------



## Eilene

lorraignediau said:


> Mirror Shot


Love it! Is this the Micro & what color is it?


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Ladies



ekrause said:


> I seriously love your Celine. Really nice picture! ^^ Love your shirt too







glamourdoll. said:


> Wow, love your bag! You look great with it


----------



## loveceline30

Yap it's Micro and the color is Dune



Eilene said:


> Love it! Is this the Micro & what color is it?


----------



## addictedtoshop

Thursday nite with my lovely


----------



## ekrause

addictedtoshop said:
			
		

> Thursday nite with my lovely



LOVE your outfit and bag!! Celine bags are just amazing


----------



## t_lo

addictedtoshop said:


> Thursday nite with my lovely



really lovely.  so simple and chic


----------



## addictedtoshop

ekrause said:
			
		

> LOVE your outfit and bag!! Celine bags are just amazing






			
				t_lo said:
			
		

> really lovely.  so simple and chic




Thank you lovely ladies


----------



## luphia

addictedtoshop said:


> Thursday nite with my lovely


gorgeous outfit + bag! PS can you fit the Micro over your shoulder (maybe tightly)?


----------



## addictedtoshop

luphia said:
			
		

> gorgeous outfit + bag! PS can you fit the Micro over your shoulder (maybe tightly)?



Hii thank you and yes i can fit the handle over my shoulder if i need to b handsfree


----------



## luphia

addictedtoshop said:


> Hii thank you and yes i can fit the handle over my shoulder if i need to b handsfree


thanks for your reply! 
Do you know what the handle drop is? Around 12cm? I'm asking as you look very slim, the bag may not fit over the shoulder for me... lol


----------



## addictedtoshop

luphia said:
			
		

> thanks for your reply!
> Do you know what the handle drop is? Around 12cm? I'm asking as you look very slim, the bag may not fit over the shoulder for me... lol



Hii yup i think its about that much..sometime the handle feel abit weird over myshoulder but sometime its very confi..i think its depend what type of top or blouse i wear..clearly if i wear coat or leather jacket it wont fit lol..are u considering micro? Mybe mini or large trapeze will suit you if u want to be handsfree all the time


----------



## luphia

addictedtoshop said:


> Hii yup i think its about that much..sometime the handle feel abit weird over myshoulder but sometime its very confi..i think its depend what type of top or blouse i wear..clearly if i wear coat or leather jacket it wont fit lol..are u considering micro? Mybe mini or large trapeze will suit you if u want to be handsfree all the time


thanks for the advice! Think I'd like a nano but they're so hard to track down!


----------



## addictedtoshop

luphia said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice! Think I'd like a nano but they're so hard to track down!



Nanooo is so cuteee..but its so expensive..the bigger the better for that price..i wish i could wear phantom without look too overwhelming


----------



## mrsMP

addictedtoshop said:
			
		

> Thursday nite with my lovely



Love your casual chic style!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

=)


----------



## howgingerly

emirange said:


> My Nano when I took it for a walk last friday. Sadly I got caught in the rain on my way home, and while protecting the suede on the sides, the front part was totally exposed! Luckily the water stains did go away



I have the EXACT same one! do you think the water repellant helps?! now that it's raining more i'm even more scared to take it out!


----------



## addictedtoshop

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Love your casual chic style!



Thanks mrsMP..ur display pict is so delish..


----------



## mikomiko

last night's outfit ..lol


----------



## Hdream

My favorite Celine color fluo orange mini.


----------



## QingWaWa

mikomiko said:


> last night's outfit ..lol


mikomiko,may i ask what size is the bag u r carrying, by the way, the color is so pretty.


----------



## QingWaWa

emuthegreat said:


> Being a squirrel whisperer in London


super cute nano


----------



## porpentine

Sweetyqbk said:


> =)



This bag looks great on you!  what colour is it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mikomiko

QingWaWa said:


> mikomiko,may i ask what size is the bag u r carrying, by the way, the color is so pretty.



that is Celine Micro in vermillon drummed leather


----------



## agalarowicz

counting down the days until my next celine purchase. only 175 to go.


----------



## Maddy luv

Hi Agalarowcz,
So chic, i love your style


----------



## Sweetyqbk

=)

My lovely Celine


----------



## Sweetyqbk

porpentine said:
			
		

> This bag looks great on you!  what colour is it, if you don't mind me asking?



Thank u 
It's vermillion


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mikomiko said:
			
		

> last night's outfit ..lol



Great outfit and looks great with ur bag!!!


----------



## QingWaWa

mikomiko said:


> that is Celine Micro in vermillon drummed leather



thanks for ur reply. u and ur celine make a great pair. wish i can have a chance to find one like urs too


----------



## mlag724

agalarowicz said:


> counting down the days until my next celine purchase. only 175 to go.



 your entire outfit


----------



## mikomiko

Sweetyqbk said:


> Great outfit and looks great with ur bag!!!



thank you...we rock this color very well, dont we..


----------



## Keepallboi

Not my bag but my mum was in NYC and saw this at bergdorfs and sent me a picture. It's now my phones background. I am lusting so hard for this bag !!!


----------



## amaka

Bike shopping........


----------



## amaka

amaka said:


> Bike shopping........




Oh dear..... so sorry for the huge pics and I cldn't rotate


----------



## cotonblanc

amaka said:


> Oh dear..... so sorry for the huge pics and I cldn't rotate



Don't be sorry! You are looking great. Love the Luggage on you. Nice crisp shirt.


----------



## kate021105

With my Celine Mini Luggage Fluo Pink at Empire State Building, New York


----------



## mikomiko

kate021105 said:


> With my Celine Mini Luggage Fluo Pink at Empire State Building, New York



omg...u look so cute with the bag and the floral top. love everything about this photo


----------



## agalarowicz

mlag724 said:


> your entire outfit



thank you


----------



## skippydoo2010

purse-nality said:


> Excuse the flipflops. Albeit in our rainy/typhoon season, strangely we've been having perfect summery days! Finally took out the Phanty from hiding
> 
> (bumped into an old friend)


Hi! What the, size of your phantom? Where did you get yours?  Tia!


----------



## skippydoo2010

qiuqiuimg said:


> Grey croc stamped trapeze


hey im also from seattle, i really love that bag, is it okay if you could send me a clear pic of the color /bag so that i could send it to my SA  how much was it and when did you buy it? Thanks!


----------



## amaka

cotonblanc said:


> Don't be sorry! You are looking great. Love the Luggage on you. Nice crisp shirt.




Thank you...


----------



## MAGJES

amaka said:


> Bike shopping........



You look great!


----------



## purse-nality

skippydoo2010 said:


> Hi! What the, size of your phantom? Where did you get yours?  Tia!



Hello there! Small. Locally, last april, homme et femme @shang mall. It was about 6000php less than u.s retail at the time. Hth!


----------



## kaye

Me, not-so-impressed with the mannequin that I match with! LOL


----------



## kate021105

mikomiko said:


> omg...u look so cute with the bag and the floral top. love everything about this photo



Thank u mikomiko! I really love pink! :shame:


----------



## ochie

kate021105 said:


> With my Celine Mini Luggage Fluo Pink at Empire State Building, New York



I  your flou pink, I am filipina too!


----------



## kate021105

ochie said:


> I  your flou pink, I am filipina too!



Wow! There are a lot of filipinas in this forum!  yeah!


----------



## jacknoy

kate021105 said:


> Wow! There are a lot of filipinas in this forum!  yeah!


Another filipina here


----------



## t_lo

kaye said:


> Me, not-so-impressed with the mannequin that I match with! LOL



hahaha love this!


----------



## Maddy luv

kate021105 said:


> With my Celine Mini Luggage Fluo Pink at Empire State Building, New York


Very nice


----------



## Maddy luv

amaka said:


> Bike shopping........


Love your Celine!


----------



## amaka

MAGJES said:


> You look great!



Thank you MAGJES......


----------



## amaka

Maddy luv said:


> Love your Celine!



Thank you...Its my first and only Celine.


----------



## amaka

Maddy luv said:


> Love your Celine!



Thank you Maddy!!


----------



## loveceline30

jacknoy said:
			
		

> Another filipina here



One more here!


----------



## assumptionista

loveceline30 said:


> One more here!


Proud Pinay!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Another Pinay here! We should start a thread "Celine and Pinay"


----------



## Pao9

agalarowicz said:


> counting down the days until my next celine purchase. only 175 to go.



Love the Celine and the Burberry!


----------



## kate021105

redvelvetloubie said:


> Another Pinay here! We should start a thread "Celine and Pinay"



I agree


----------



## jacknoy

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Another Pinay here! We should start a thread "Celine and Pinay"



I agree 2!


----------



## jacknoy

loveceline30 said:
			
		

> One more here!






			
				assumptionista said:
			
		

> Proud Pinay!






			
				redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Another Pinay here! We should start a thread "Celine and Pinay"






			
				kate021105 said:
			
		

> I agree



Created this : Proud to be Pinay Celine Loverzzz


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Heloooooo pinays! Started this thread and Im a proud filipina and a mom of two!


----------



## loveceline30

jacknoy said:
			
		

> Created this : Proud to be Pinay Celine Loverzzz



Yay lots of Pinay!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

my tan phantom


----------



## d00rvm

Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket! 
(I already own the old one LOL)

I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!

(Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)


----------



## d00rvm

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> my tan phantom



Love the color of your phantom! Haven't seen that one before! Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## ilsecita

d00rvm said:


> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)
> 
> View attachment 1961336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961340




Omg! That sweater is sooo gorgy! I haven't seen it in my store! I wanna see it IRL, I feel the shade might be too close to my skin tone to look good on me  Pleaseeee take a modeling pic so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## d00rvm

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Omg! That sweater is sooo gorgy! I haven't seen it in my store! I wanna see it IRL, I feel the shade might be too close to my skin tone to look good on me  Pleaseeee take a modeling pic so I can live vicariously through you



Hahahaha thanks!
I have the same one in dark blue with neon orange lining!
Will post some modeling pics soon!!
They also have the sweater in beige with dark brown lining in my favo store!
But I already got the cognag with pink and datk blue with orange


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

d00rvm said:


> Love the color of your phantom! Haven't seen that one before! Its gorgeous!!!



thanks  and i adore your jacket and sweater too, i saw them in Florence STORE  when i bought my phantom , that sweater is delicious!


----------



## Mrs.C

With my royal blue mini.


----------



## ekrause

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)



I LOVE your new jacket! It looks phenomenal on you! Plus the sweater is gorgeous! Great pieces there


----------



## d00rvm

ekrause said:
			
		

> I LOVE your new jacket! It looks phenomenal on you! Plus the sweater is gorgeous! Great pieces there



Thank you ekrause!
I'm still waiting for an evening dress my favorite store didn't had my size coming yet!
Kinda let myself go since the newest collection has arrived! LOL


----------



## loveceline30

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)



I'm sooo inlove with your jacket!


----------



## t_lo

d00rvm said:


> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)
> 
> View attachment 1961336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961340



 omg what an amazing jacket!!  great purchases, the sweater is beautiful too   would love to see the dark blue/neon orange!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

d00rvm said:


> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)
> 
> View attachment 1961336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961340


That sweater is gorgeous!!! You have impeccable taste so your picks are not a surprise!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)



Love love love both!

How are the sizing with the moto jacket and cashmere? TIA


----------



## d00rvm

t_lo said:
			
		

> omg what an amazing jacket!!  great purchases, the sweater is beautiful too   would love to see the dark blue/neon orange!!



I will post some modeling pics soon
But thanks l_lo


----------



## d00rvm

AmeeLVSBags said:
			
		

> That sweater is gorgeous!!! You have impeccable taste so your picks are not a surprise!!



Thank you so much Amee
That's very kind of you!


----------



## d00rvm

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Love love love both!
> 
> How are the sizing with the moto jacket and cashmere? TIA



Thanks redvelvet!
The sizing of the new jackets are better! My old one is a 42 french size and this one is a 40! The sleeves are also a bit longer and the leather is different
The cashmere sweater is just a regular small!
Will soon post some modeling pics


----------



## d00rvm

As promised some modeling pics please don't mind the mess! My boyfriend and I just moves into a brand new appartement. But we're still waiting for our wardrobes!


----------



## d00rvm




----------



## d00rvm

Outfit for today: 

Celine motorcycle jacket, Celine colorblocked sweater, dolce & gabbane skinny bordeaux jeans and colorblocked sneakers from Lanvin and my beloved stamped croc Celine Phantom

Good day Celine lovers!


----------



## kygirlbagaddict

Just got my first Celine in dune... soooooo pumped!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Forgot to share these from Monday!

Doing my civic duty serving jury duty for the day! Brought along my Envelope Luggage so that I could carry my iPad, mags & book to kill time while I waited!


----------



## babyyorkie

d00rvm said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> Celine motorcycle jacket, Celine colorblocked sweater, dolce & gabbane skinny bordeaux jeans and colorblocked sneakers from Lanvin and my beloved stamped croc Celine Phantom
> 
> Good day Celine lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962214


Like it very much!


----------



## d00rvm

babyyorkie said:
			
		

> Like it very much!



Thanksss


----------



## t_lo

d00rvm said:


> As promised some modeling pics please don't mind the mess! My boyfriend and I just moves into a brand new appartement. But we're still waiting for our wardrobes!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962209





d00rvm said:


> View attachment 1962210



they're beautiful.  love all of your celine.  thanks for sharing!


----------



## t_lo

iluvmybags said:


> Forgot to share these from Monday!
> 
> Doing my civic duty serving jury duty for the day! Brought along my Envelope Luggage so that I could carry my iPad, mags & book to kill time while I waited!



love this!  you look so cute for jury duty


----------



## pumpkinbear

emuthegreat said:


> Being a squirrel whisperer in London


Loving your nano Gorgeous!


----------



## LittleRedShoes

My citron nano in action


----------



## d00rvm

Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved Bicanca's

View attachment 1967536


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

@ the airport with my celine tricolor micro


----------



## fandmcarebear

trendy_maui_mom said:
			
		

> @ the airport with my celine tricolor micro



Love it!!!!!!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> Love it!!!!!!



Thanks!!! &#128536;


----------



## bsufku

trendy_maui_mom said:


> @ the airport with my celine tricolor micro



Love it! One of my favourite celine Color combos


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

bsufku said:
			
		

> Love it! One of my favourite celine Color combos



Thanks bsufku!!!&#128536;


----------



## jacknoy

My mini on our way to work..


----------



## macaroonchica93

trendy_maui_mom said:
			
		

> @ the airport with my celine tricolor micro



Very cool outfit 
Congrats


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

macaroonchica93 said:


> Very cool outfit
> Congrats



Thanks macaroonchica93


----------



## BDgirl

Cool jacket! I think I like this slightly more than the Balenciaga's



d00rvm said:


> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)
> 
> View attachment 1961336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961340


----------



## Monppei

my b/w mini luggage in raincouver!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Monppei said:
			
		

> my b/w mini luggage in raincouver!



Aww! I miss vancouver  I love your boots btw.. Where did you get them from?


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Monppei said:
			
		

> my b/w mini luggage in raincouver!



Nice combination! &#10084; It!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Monppei said:
			
		

> my b/w mini luggage in raincouver!



I am that keen with the plaid but you definitely pulled it off! Love love the outfit! And especially your Black and White Mini! TDF!


----------



## Monppei

glamourdoll. said:


> Aww! I miss vancouver  I love your boots btw.. Where did you get them from?



thx for ur comment! i got them from modern vintage 2-3 years ago


----------



## Monppei

redvelvetloubie said:


> I am that keen with the plaid but you definitely pulled it off! Love love the outfit! And especially your Black and White Mini! TDF!



thank you! my designer friend made the skirt for me, but i thought it was too long so i sent to tailor to trim it shorter


----------



## Pao9

d00rvm said:


> Bought the renewed Celine motorcycle jacket!
> (I already own the old one LOL)
> 
> I'm in loveeeee with Celine! Couldn't resist that lovely cashmere sweater too love the detailed lining with the neon pink!
> Both are from the spring/summer 2013 collection!
> 
> (Sorry for the bathroom pic, I was in a hurry)
> 
> View attachment 1961336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961340



Amazing jacket!


----------



## bagfetishperson

Me and my lipstick red cabas
Really love the bag when I am on my casual outfit
I am only 5'1 btw


----------



## ddgladiva

trendy_maui_mom said:
			
		

> @ the airport with my celine tricolor micro



Lovely.  This is my 1st time seeing the mini in tricolor.   I didn't realize the micro was available in tricolor.  I've only seen it in solid colors.  I've only seen the mini in tricolor-silly me, LOL.  I wonder if the medium is available in tricolor


----------



## cotonblanc

ddgladiva said:


> Lovely.  This is my 1st time seeing the mini in tricolor.   I didn't realize the micro was available in tricolor.  I've only seen it in solid colors.  I've only seen the mini in tricolor-silly me, LOL.  I wonder if the medium is available in tricolor



Yes, tri-colours come in Medium sizes too.


----------



## ddgladiva

addictedtoshop said:
			
		

> Thursday nite with my lovely



Love the whole outfit !


----------



## ddgladiva

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> out shopping with Mini Luggage although it looks huge in this pic



Love this color-stunning.  I want a bright colored one.  Right now I only have black


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

ddgladiva said:


> Lovely.  This is my 1st time seeing the mini in tricolor.   I didn't realize the micro was available in tricolor.  I've only seen it in solid colors.  I've only seen the mini in tricolor-silly me, LOL.  I wonder if the medium is available in tricolor



Thanks ddgladiva! Cotonblanc is right, tri-colours come in medium sizes too.


----------



## jancarla

trendy_maui_mom said:


> @ the airport with my celine tricolor micro



Love the tricolor


----------



## redvelvetloubie

bagfetishperson said:
			
		

> Me and my lipstick red cabas
> Really love the bag when I am on my casual outfit
> I am only 5'1 btw



Effortlessly chic!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

jancarla said:
			
		

> Love the tricolor



Thanks jancarla! &#128536;


----------



## LilChanelLady

bringing this baby for the first time!yay i final be a part of this great family!!


----------



## yinnie

My box


----------



## yinnie

My box again


----------



## redvelvetloubie

LilChanelLady said:
			
		

> bringing this baby for the first time!yay i final be a part of this great family!!



Love your outfit! So young, carefree and chic! Congrats on your new baby! I'll predict it won't be your last! 

Welcome!


----------



## LilChanelLady

redvelvetloubie said:


> Love your outfit! So young, carefree and chic! Congrats on your new baby! I'll predict it won't be your last!
> 
> Welcome!




Thank you.. yeah it definitely won't! Im eyeing a phantom now


----------



## yinnie

I can't let go of my box


----------



## cotonblanc

My Céline knot bracelet with my GHW noir Kelly Stretch and Hapi 3mm from Hermès. Hehe.


----------



## purse-nality

cotonblanc said:


> My Céline knot bracelet with my GHW noir Kelly Stretch and Hapi 3mm from Hermès. Hehe.



gorgeous black-gold stack!


----------



## purse-nality

yinnie said:


> I can't let go of my box



i can see why! vintage perfection


----------



## cotonblanc

purse-nality said:


> gorgeous black-gold stack!



Thank you lovely purse-nality for the kind words!


----------



## eggpudding

cotonblanc said:


> My Céline knot bracelet with my GHW noir Kelly Stretch and Hapi 3mm from Hermès. Hehe.



Yummy!! So perfectly matched and stacked!


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:


> my céline knot bracelet with my ghw noir kelly stretch and hapi 3mm from hermès. Hehe.



love.


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

purse-nality said:
			
		

> gorgeous black-gold stack!



&#10084; Your stacking!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> My Céline knot bracelet with my GHW noir Kelly Stretch and Hapi 3mm from Hermès. Hehe.



&#10084; Your stacking!


----------



## cotonblanc

trendy_maui_mom said:


> &#10084; Your stacking!





ilsecita said:


> love.





eggpudding said:


> Yummy!! So perfectly matched and stacked!



Awwww... Thanks guys! That's the most bling I'd ever go. Haha. I wish someone can confirm if there is indeed a silver version of the knot bracelet! I have seen a few being revealed on Instagram... Hmm.


----------



## eggpudding

cotonblanc said:


> Awwww... Thanks guys! That's the most bling I'd ever go. Haha. I wish someone can confirm if there is indeed a silver version of the knot bracelet! I have seen a few being revealed on Instagram... Hmm.



Seen some on the streetstyle blogs as well like Jak n Jill...ages ago though. It does exist!


----------



## Hdream

My new vermillion sandals! Color is so gorgeous!


----------



## mrsMP

Hdream said:
			
		

> My new vermillion sandals! Color is so gorgeous!



Gorgeous! Would you mind sharing how much and where you got it from? TIA!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

LilChanelLady said:


> bringing this baby for the first time!yay i final be a part of this great family!!


Gorgeous, this color combo is so crisp and chic. I had the Nano in my hand and passed on it, wish I hadn't. Looks great on you.


----------



## Hdream

mrsMP said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Would you mind sharing how much and where you got it from? TIA!



I got them at Ngee Ann City Singapore for 1250 Singapore dollars, which is around 1000 us. On box say open sandal 90 cm, very comfortable by the way


----------



## t_lo

Hdream said:


> My new vermillion sandals! Color is so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 1981843



stunning!


----------



## yinnie

Another day of the box


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

yinnie said:


> Another day of the box



the black box with the green skirt background!


----------



## sophia_coppola

d00rvm said:


> Outfit for today:
> 
> Celine motorcycle jacket, Celine colorblocked sweater, dolce & gabbane skinny bordeaux jeans and colorblocked sneakers from Lanvin and my beloved stamped croc Celine Phantom
> 
> Good day Celine lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1962214



perfect outfit!


----------



## yinnie

trendy_maui_mom said:


> the black box with the green skirt background!



Thank you


----------



## allieallie

Me & my only Micro


----------



## d00rvm

sophia_coppola said:
			
		

> perfect outfit!



Thank so much Sophia


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Use my phantom as background for my arm candies while waiting at the airport.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Still stuck at the airport.


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

redvelvetloubie said:
			
		

> Still stuck at the airport.



&#10084;Hermes + Celine= Perfection


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Went out for dinner with my boyfriend at my favorite restaurant!!
> Wearing my new Celine dress, Celine belt, Chanel Jumbo classic flap and my beloved Bicanca's



&#10084;All I can say is "pretty"


----------



## agalarowicz

...


----------



## LilChanelLady

Meandmyhermes said:


> Gorgeous, this color combo is so crisp and chic. I had the Nano in my hand and passed on it, wish I hadn't. Looks great on you.



Thank you Meandmyhermes! It's actually a micro. There is always another chance to own another one


----------



## Maddy luv

redvelvetloubie said:


> Still stuck at the airport.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## nashpoo

agalarowicz said:


> ...



Sorry for reposting but I was just wondering what color this is? Is it camel?


----------



## Sugar Cane

redvelvetloubie said:


> Use my phantom as background for my arm candies while waiting at the airport.



Love your phantom and the gorgeous arm candies!!


----------



## Sugar Cane

In camouflage with the chair today!


----------



## cotonblanc

Sugar Cane said:


> In camouflage with the chair today!



Hahaha. Lovely. My bag didn't come with a matching chair! Got to ask my SA now.


----------



## Sugar Cane

cotonblanc said:


> Hahaha. Lovely. My bag didn't come with a matching chair! Got to ask my SA now.



haha yes all should definitely come with the matching chair! go and grab yours


----------



## Julierose

xxxx
xo
Celine cobalt mini luggage


----------



## SCI

allieallie said:


> Me & my only Micro
> 
> View attachment 1984341



I really want a Mico... Coz my mini is too big and heavy on me...


----------



## SCI

Going shopping with my gal... Celine mini...


----------



## Maddy luv

Julierose said:


> x
> xo
> Celine cobalt mini luggage



Beautiful bag, love the color!!


----------



## ElleSophia

so_sofya1985 said:


> Took my baby out! Oufffff the lamb skin is so buttery soft soooo easy to get dirty!!!! I love this baby so much! And it's my bfs fave bag I have haha! Thanks for letting me share


I  your style.


----------



## ElleSophia

d00rvm said:


> Hi Sofya!
> 
> Here I'm wearing my Celine motorcycle jacket with my stamped croc Phantom.
> I love the jacket! It's so thick and smooth leather at the same time!
> An overall timeless jacket in my opinion
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1893560


Your bag, shoes, watch, jeans and jacket I love it all.


----------



## ElleSophia

clarity9 said:


> My luggage is off to a new home. Gonna miss it dearly but at least I know she will be in good hands.


Lovely


----------



## ElleSophia

purse-nality said:


> took out camel micro the 2nd time (debating about letting go . ).....


Love the color of your Celine is very classic. Also your Hermes belt is a dream


----------



## bbagsforever

Out for dinner with my Celine....The pictures didn't come out that well, but you get the idea! Love the red colour of this bag!


----------



## bbagsforever

Forgot to add the second pic!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is another lot of pictures of my horizontal cabas with zippers. The best every day bag there is, I get so much use out of this bag!


----------



## shumster

bbagsforever said:


> Out for dinner with my Celine....The pictures didn't come out that well, but you get the idea! Love the red colour of this bag!


Love your outfit.  It's spot on!


----------



## blssdbythbst

Monppei said:


> my 1st phantom in black smooth leather cannot tell how much i love it!



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## blssdbythbst

Monppei said:


> my 1st phantom in black smooth leather cannot tell how much i love it!



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## angelamaz2

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here is another lot of pictures of my horizontal cabas with zippers. The best every day bag there is, I get so much use out of this bag!



U look great with the cabas


----------



## ddgladiva

Sugar Cane said:
			
		

> In camouflage with the chair today!



This bag is gorgeous !  I'm totally in love with the color !


----------



## Sugar Cane

ddgladiva said:


> This bag is gorgeous !  I'm totally in love with the color !



Thanks It's my first pop of color bag for Celine!


----------



## cotonblanc

My Fall 2011 clutch pouch and Fall 2010 tapered cropped pants in Jungle! Happy Holidays, you guys!


----------



## specme

cotonblanc said:


> My Fall 2011 clutch pouch and Fall 2010 tapered cropped pants in Jungle! Happy Holidays, you guys!



Very nice,but your watch is very distracting !!! ( nice accessories !)

Do you know if Celine makes key pouches ( like the LV cles )?
Thanks !


----------



## fandmcarebear

specme said:
			
		

> Very nice,but your watch is very distracting !!! ( nice accessories !)
> 
> Do you know if Celine makes key pouches ( like the LV cles )?
> Thanks !



They do!  It runs about 450 usd


----------



## chessmont

specme said:


> Very nice,but your watch is very distracting !!! ( nice accessories ! !



Yes that watch is wow!


----------



## d00rvm

Went out for a Christmas dinner last night with my boyfriend and family. Wearing my Celine dress from spring/summer 2013, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## french affair

My new large Trio in burgundy


----------



## Virginiamb

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another lot of pictures of my horizontal cabas with zippers. The best every day bag there is, I get so much use out of this bag!




I am considering that bag to use for work.  You carry it well


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Virginiamb said:


> I am considering that bag to use for work.  You carry it well



Just saw your Red Fendi 2jours.  It is beautiful!  How are you enjoying this bag?


----------



## Virginiamb

SecondTwinBorn said:
			
		

> Just saw your Red Fendi 2jours.  It is beautiful!  How are you enjoying this bag?



Love it!!!!   One of my fav bags


----------



## rivadizzles

d00rvm said:


> Went out for a Christmas dinner last night with my boyfriend and family. Wearing my Celine dress from spring/summer 2013, Chanel jumbo and my CL Bianca's.
> Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1996368


Love the dress, love the shoes, love the bag!! Gorgeous head to toe!


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

Virginiamb said:


> Love it!!!!   One of my fav bags



Great to hear!  The color is to die for!!

I have it in black...and I am in love!


----------



## bbagsforever

Virginiamb said:


> I am considering that bag to use for work.  You carry it well



Thanks! I can wholeheartedly recommend it. I use it all the time, it is a great investment!


----------



## flower71

I haven't been around for some time.
A pic of my Céline box in medium! Happy New Year!






[/IMG





[/IMG]


----------



## loveceline30

Family Day


----------



## Virginiamb

loveceline30 said:
			
		

> Family Day



May I ask the color?  I just ordered a micro in dune and still unsure about it?  I love yours!!!


----------



## d00rvm

rivadizzles said:
			
		

> Love the dress, love the shoes, love the bag!! Gorgeous head to toe!



Thank you


----------



## loveceline30

Off to lunch w/ bff


----------



## loveceline30

Family Day!


----------



## jeneelovee

loveceline30 said:


> Family Day!


Your bag is beautiful! What color is it?


----------



## Virginiamb

jeneelovee said:
			
		

> Your bag is beautiful! What color is it?



I have tried to find out the color of her bag too!  It is beautiful and I am hoping dune because I have one coming in any day now.


----------



## Hdream

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> I have tried to find out the color of her bag too!  It is beautiful and I am hoping dune because I have one coming in any day now.



It's dune I have same bag! Love it so much!


----------



## yinnie

My box and I


----------



## bbagsforever

All the ladies on this thread are stunning...not to mention the Celine items!

Here are some pics of my horizontal Cabas in action...I get so much use out of this, super happy I bought it.


----------



## Millicat

yinnie said:


> My box and I



Love your box, and that's a chic outfit


----------



## Virginiamb

Hdream said:
			
		

> It's dune I have same bag! Love it so much!



Yeah!!!!  Thank you!  I was hesitant a out the color but purchased because was having a hard time finding a micro.  Should receive by the end if the month.


----------



## Virginiamb

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> All the ladies on this thread are stunning...not to mention the Celine items!
> 
> Here are some pics of my horizontal Cabas in action...I get so much use out of this, super happy I bought it.



May I ask when you got your horizontal zipper cabas?  Looking for that exact bag!  TIA


----------



## Hdream

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> Yeah!!!!  Thank you!  I was hesitant a out the color but purchased because was having a hard time finding a micro.  Should receive by the end if the month.



You will love color! So versatile, can be beautiful as neutral and stand out with any mono color! Ah I just love it!


----------



## Virginiamb

Hdream said:
			
		

> You will love color! So versatile, can be beautiful as neutral and stand out with any mono color! Ah I just love it!



I meant to say by the end of the week


----------



## Hdream

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> Yeah!!!!  Thank you!  I was hesitant a out the color but purchased because was having a hard time finding a micro.  Should receive by the end if the month.








My dune


----------



## Virginiamb

Hdream said:
			
		

> My dune



Love it!  You carry it well and I love your shoes!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Virginiamb said:


> May I ask when you got your horizontal zipper cabas?  Looking for that exact bag!  TIA


I got mine from one of the Celine stores in Paris. I think I was lucky they had the one I wanted in stock!


----------



## loveceline30

Hdream is correct, it's DUNE Love it so much. I must say the more I use it the more I love it!




jeneelovee said:


> Your bag is beautiful! What color is it?






Virginiamb said:


> I have tried to find out the color of her bag too!  It is beautiful and I am hoping dune because I have one coming in any day now.





Hdream said:


> It's dune I have same bag! Love it so much!


----------



## sammie225

Hdream said:


> View attachment 2004700
> 
> 
> My dune



we're bag twins,i just got the same one  the color looks great on you


----------



## Virginiamb

sammie225 said:
			
		

> we're bag twins,i just got the same one  the color looks great on you



Congrats. I should receive mine by the end of the week and we can be triplets!!!   So hope I love the color too


----------



## Hdream

sammie225 said:
			
		

> we're bag twins,i just got the same one  the color looks great on you



Thank you! I'm away for holiday can't wait to get home to see my bag


----------



## yinnie

Millicat said:


> Love your box, and that's a chic outfit



Thank you


----------



## bagfetishperson

It's me and my loyal black mini luggage 
The bag has been in my possession for almost 2 years and I still love it


----------



## bbagsforever

bagfetishperson said:


> It's me and my loyal black mini luggage
> The bag has been in my possession for almost 2 years and I still love it


This bag is on my wishlist- looks amazing!


----------



## _frequentlyfly

pretty color!!


----------



## jacknoy

while waiting for my lunch


----------



## purse-nality

Rainy holiday w/ ds... Wet or dry, Phantom was indeed a travel workhorse


----------



## redvelvetloubie

purse-nality said:
			
		

> Rainy holiday w/ ds... Wet or dry, Phantom was indeed a travel workhorse



You and your phantom's smile brightened up the day! Just lovely!


----------



## glamourdoll.

purse-nality said:


> Rainy holiday w/ ds... Wet or dry, Phantom was indeed a travel workhorse



Great picture! Love the bag


----------



## liz 1

Hi Everyone,
Anyone know where I can fine the Celine suede loafers. (like miranda kerr has)

love them in the blue suede!!


----------



## purse-nality

redvelvetloubie said:


> You and your phantom's smile brightened up the day! Just lovely!


U so sweet! Thanks sis! 



glamourdoll. said:


> Great picture! Love the bag


Thank u!


----------



## sammie225

me and my mini luggage


----------



## blairxoxo

celine luggages!!! (fluo pink, jungle and coquelicot )
and my pink fluo pink!


----------



## Virginiamb

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> celine luggages!!! (fluo pink, jungle and coquelicot )
> and my pink fluo pink!



You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## blairxoxo

Virginiamb said:


> You have a beautiful collection!



i wish they were all mine!! the other two are my girlfriends


----------



## kiwishopper

blairxoxo said:


> celine luggages!!! (fluo pink, jungle and coquelicot )
> and my pink fluo pink!



What a beautiful colour!!


----------



## AEGIS

sammie225 said:


> me and my mini luggage





you look great!


----------



## AEGIS

howardu09 said:


>





fabulous! where are your stud gloves from?


----------



## AEGIS

icecreamom said:


> Finally see your face. You are so pretty!





i had to dig all the way in here to see what you looked like. so pretty Sammy!


----------



## Florencema119

My Blue Classic


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> Family Day!



Love the bag...is that a micro?


----------



## jeneelovee

sammie225 said:


> me and my mini luggage


Love the bag and your outfit! =)


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you Yes it is!



yoyotomatoe said:


> Love the bag...is that a micro?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

loveceline30 said:


> Thank you Yes it is!



Perfect size!


----------



## elsie19

With my trapeze.


----------



## nadineluv

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> celine luggages!!! (fluo pink, jungle and coquelicot )
> and my pink fluo pink!



Love your bags, so colorful


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of my Celine horizontal cabas in action! Love this bag!


----------



## elsie19

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of my Celine horizontal cabas in action! Love this bag!



It IS indeed so beautiful! Love the outfit too!


----------



## cotonblanc

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my Celine horizontal cabas in action! Love this bag!



I am always reminded why I did not invest in a Gusset Cabas whenever I see pics of them. Is yours in calfskin? It is very lovely. I love how used and relaxed it has become...


----------



## bbagsforever

cotonblanc said:


> I am always reminded why I did not invest in a Gusset Cabas whenever I see pics of them. Is yours in calfskin? It is very lovely. I love how used and relaxed it has become...



Thanks- yes I think it is calfskin. It is certainly more slouchy now then when it was new...adds a bit of character I think! I would recommend the bag to anyone, I use it all the time and it is perfect when you have to carry a few things around.


----------



## Virginiamb

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here is a pic of my Celine horizontal cabas in action! Love this bag!



Everytime I see a mod pic if your bag I melt!  I can not locate one anywhere


----------



## lmvi72

elsie19 said:


> With my trapeze.
> 
> View attachment 2022812



Looking good! Loves it.


----------



## elsie19

lmvi72 said:


> Looking good! Loves it.



Thanks so much! I get a little worried wearing it with the wings out.. But the folded-in look is growing on me!


----------



## mrslaygo

elsie19 said:


> With my trapeze.
> 
> View attachment 2022812


hi, whats the size of ur trapeze? ty..


----------



## bbagsforever

I hope you guys are not sick of my horizontal cabas...here is another action pic!


----------



## unoma

bbagsforever said:


> I hope you guys are not sick of my horizontal cabas...here is another action pic!



Love all your outfits


----------



## elsie19

mrslaygo said:


> hi, whats the size of ur trapeze? ty..



It's the smaller size. The bigger one is too wide with the wings out.


----------



## Virginiamb

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> I hope you guys are not sick of my horizontal cabas...here is another action pic!



Love them all just makes me want one even more!


----------



## yinnie

Lovely celines everyone!

Here is Miss Olive sitting stunningly on my lap


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is my other Celine bag- the medium box in red. I love this bag, it is so simple and elegant!


----------



## Virginiamb

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> here is my other celine bag- the medium box in red. I love this bag, it is so simple and elegant!



gorgeous!!!


----------



## jacknoy

Loving my coquelicot nano


----------



## Virginiamb

jacknoy said:
			
		

> Loving my coquelicot nano



I love your red too!!'n


----------



## jacknoy

Virginiamb said:
			
		

> I love your red too!!'n



Thanks darlin


----------



## thedseer

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my other Celine bag- the medium box in red. I love this bag, it is so simple and elegant!



Stunning!


----------



## BDgirl

My phantom croc


----------



## jeneelovee

jacknoy said:


> Loving my coquelicot nano



Completely obsessed with your coquelicot!!! I am waiting for my mini in the same color.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my other Celine bag- the medium box in red. I love this bag, it is so simple and elegant!



You hit the nail on the head!  It is so simple and elegant.  Love, love, and more love the red!!  Enjoy!


----------



## unoma

bbagsforever said:


> Here is my other Celine bag- the medium box in red. I love this bag, it is so simple and elegant!



I love your box


----------



## cotonblanc

My Spring 2010 Luggage Small, Fall 2010 trousers and Spring 2012 python skate slip-ons! Good morning to those already welcoming the new work week!


----------



## jacknoy

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> My Spring 2010 Luggage Small, Fall 2010 trousers and Spring 2012 python skate slip-ons! Good morning to those already welcoming the new work week!



Good mornin


----------



## ddgladiva

blairxoxo said:
			
		

> celine luggages!!! (fluo pink, jungle and coquelicot )
> and my pink fluo pink!



Love all the colors.  Mine are both black.  I want a bright colored one next


----------



## ddgladiva

AEGIS said:
			
		

> fabulous! where are your stud gloves from?



Looking good.  Love the whole outfit


----------



## prettymonkey26

dressing down my celine box flap. 80's style meets celine glamour!


----------



## bbagsforever

My horizontal cabas again....


----------



## eggpudding

cotonblanc said:


> My Spring 2010 Luggage Small, Fall 2010 trousers and Spring 2012 python skate slip-ons! Good morning to those already welcoming the new work week!



You found them!!  (Had noticed your previous siggy). The python slip-ons are stunning, congrats!




prettymonkey26 said:


> dressing down my celine box flap. 80's style meets celine glamour!



I love your style! Your box flap is a beautiful contrast.



jacknoy said:


> Loving my coquelicot nano



Gorgeous gorgeous colour 



BDgirl said:


> My phantom croc



I love it. So sleek and quietly chic. 



bbagsforever said:


> My horizontal cabas again....



The cabas is perfect with your outfit!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a picture of the friend I share a blog with carrying her Celine luggage. I love this bag!


----------



## prettymonkey26

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of the friend I share a blog with carrying her Celine luggage. I love this bag!



oh wow! i want those leather shorts! where are they from?


----------



## nataliaa

Using my phantom out in the cold.


----------



## cotonblanc

Excuse the silly face but here I am with my Winter 2011 chevron jumper with padded body and sleeve!   One of my 80% off deals at a sale last year... Hee hee.


----------



## SaskiaS

Nataliaa I love your phantom- is that the burgundy one?


----------



## ilsecita

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> Excuse the silly face but here I am with my Winter 2011 chevron jumper with padded body and sleeve!   One of my 80% off deals at a sale last year... Hee hee.



LOVE it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nataliaa said:


> Using my phantom out in the cold.



That colour is beautiful!


----------



## sammie225

Some days ago,I love this bag so so much


----------



## nataliaa

SaskiaS said:


> Nataliaa I love your phantom- is that the burgundy one?



Thank you! Yes it is the burgundy color, but the color is not right on the pic. It is a little more brownish in real life


----------



## nataliaa

yoyotomatoe said:


> That colour is beautiful!



I think so to! I was so happy when I finally got my hands on it.


----------



## Joyce Lim

sammie225 said:


> Some days ago,I love this bag so so much



Hi, you look great in the bag. Is it Lune color?


----------



## Joyce Lim

Joyce Lim said:


> Hi, you look great in the bag. Is it Lune color?



Oh, it is Dune color.


----------



## Virginiamb

sammie225 said:


> Some days ago,I love this bag so so much



Gosh, I was thinking of already letting mine go but when I see you with it in a mod pic it makes me think different!  You look great carrying it


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is another pic of my red box...it's actually really versatile.


----------



## ilsecita

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here is another pic of my red box...it's actually really versatile.



Wow it looks gorgeous! It is much brighter than I thought (which I love!). What is the "official" name for this shade?


----------



## unoma

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my red box...it's actually really versatile.



I am so jealous of your box


----------



## sammie225

Joyce Lim said:


> Hi, you look great in the bag. Is it Lune color?



Yes it is dune


----------



## pullmyhairchuck

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my red box...it's actually really versatile.



I love the combination of stripes an a classic box!


----------



## cotonblanc

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my red box...it's actually really versatile.



This is absolutely well done and pitch perfect. Nothing to fault except start posting more, please!


----------



## AEGIS

cotonblanc said:


> Excuse the silly face but here I am with my Winter 2011 chevron jumper with padded body and sleeve!   One of my 80% off deals at a sale last year... Hee hee.





I never thought Celine was conservative but this look is...I like


----------



## cotonblanc

AEGIS said:


> I never thought Celine was conservative but this look is...I like



Thank you. I'm a pretty simple person so my Céline choices usually stay on the conservative side and the most shocking thing I have is probably a pair of trousers in bright blue! 

Just wish that this damn jumper isn't lined in neoprene so I can wear it out more often...


----------



## Dany_37

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my red box...it's actually really versatile.



You should be in a socialite's thread.  YOU LOOK STUNNING!!  Like out of a magazine!


----------



## bibble000

nataliaa said:


> Using my phantom out in the cold.



the color is gorgeous


----------



## bibble000

elsie19 said:


> With my trapeze.
> 
> View attachment 2022812



love the color! Oh! where did u get your booties? love the style!


----------



## bbagsforever

Dany_37 said:


> You should be in a socialite's thread.  YOU LOOK STUNNING!!  Like out of a magazine!



Thank you that is so lovely!


----------



## Cindykobi13

Such a cute bag purse-nality


----------



## samouu

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of my red box...it's actually really versatile.





It is one of the best color that i've seen for a box. You are making me jealous too now...


----------



## chiccab90

Hi girls,
So happy I finally got my Celine Phantom in slate blue.
There she is in the sunlight: simply gorgeous


----------



## Pao9

chiccab90 said:
			
		

> Hi girls,
> So happy I finally got my Celine Phantom in slate blue.
> There she is in the sunlight: simply gorgeous



Love!!!


----------



## BDgirl

chiccab90 said:


> Hi girls,
> So happy I finally got my Celine Phantom in slate blue.
> There she is in the sunlight: simply gorgeous



Congratulations! What a unique phantom color


----------



## pigleto972001

Luv the jumper Coton! Saw it on yoox and hesitated and whoosh! It was sold. Lovely piece

Love the red box!


----------



## Happy Days 2012

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a picture of the friend I share a blog with carrying her Celine luggage. I love this bag!



So chic!  I love the whole look!


----------



## Happy Days 2012

Here's my vintage Celine box:


----------



## toonie

Beautiful bag! Love the outfit too! Happydays


----------



## cotonblanc

pigleto972001 said:


> Luv the jumper Coton! Saw it on yoox and hesitated and whoosh! It was sold. Lovely piece



Thank you. I'm now on the prowl for the one that isn't padded with neoprene on the inside!  Do let me know if you see one of those panelled denim chambray shirts too...


----------



## d00rvm

Wearing my Celine motorcycle jacket from s/s 2013 and my cobalt blue sweater from f/w 2012/2013.
Greetings from Paris!


----------



## yinnie

Happy Days 2012 said:


> Here's my vintage Celine box:



Pretty! We are bag twins


----------



## eggpudding

d00rvm said:


> Wearing my Celine motorcycle jacket from s/s 2013 and my cobalt blue sweater from f/w 2012/2013.
> Greetings from Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2038998



Love your style!! Great pieces.


----------



## ilsecita

d00rvm said:
			
		

> Wearing my Celine motorcycle jacket from s/s 2013 and my cobalt blue sweater from f/w 2012/2013.
> Greetings from Paris!



I LOVE your cobalt blue sweater! You look gorgeous!


----------



## cotonblanc

d00rvm said:


> Wearing my Celine motorcycle jacket from s/s 2013 and my cobalt blue sweater from f/w 2012/2013.
> Greetings from Paris!



Love all your Céline pieces. You choose some of the strongest pieces. Undeniably Céline. And who said that Céline ready-to-wear is strange?


----------



## pigleto972001

When I was in NYC recently I saw the motorcycle jackets in person! So lovely. I believe Barney's has the green pebbled ones. Bergdorf and celine NYC had the pale cream in smooth leather. Very substantial pieces. They looked tiny tho!


----------



## NeonLights

chiccab90 said:


> Hi girls,
> So happy I finally got my Celine Phantom in slate blue.
> There she is in the sunlight: simply gorgeous



Oooooh she is beautiful.. congrats!


----------



## d00rvm

ilsecita said:


> I LOVE your cobalt blue sweater! You look gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## d00rvm

cotonblanc said:


> Love all your Céline pieces. You choose some of the strongest pieces. Undeniably Céline. And who said that Céline ready-to-wear is strange?



Thanks C!
I love the ready to wear collections, it's about HOW you wear it


----------



## d00rvm

eggpudding said:


> Love your style!! Great pieces.



Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Maddy luv

chiccab90 said:


> Hi girls,
> So happy I finally got my Celine Phantom in slate blue.
> There she is in the sunlight: simply gorgeous



Love it!!


----------



## elsie19

bibble000 said:


> love the color! Oh! where did u get your booties? love the style!



Thanks so much!!  my booties are from Madewell! They might still have the style in stores. And there are different colors too.  hope you find them!


----------



## bbagsforever

Carrying my beloved cabas!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chiccab90 said:


> Hi girls,
> So happy I finally got my Celine Phantom in slate blue.
> There she is in the sunlight: simply gorgeous


omg this blue is  beyond gorgeous!!! congrats


----------



## chanella09

phantom small brown suede









celine trio pink blush


----------



## cotonblanc

My Luggage Small and Skate Slip-ons in Natural Python


----------



## d00rvm

cotonblanc said:


> My Luggage Small and Skate Slip-ons in Natural Python



Loving the look C!
Can't wait to wear my skate slip ons!
It's still too cold here to wear them


----------



## cotonblanc

d00rvm said:


> Loving the look C!
> Can't wait to wear my skate slip ons!
> It's still too cold here to wear them



Thank you! I have to check the weather daily too. These shoes cannot be caught in the rain! Can't wait to see yours in action, D!


----------



## d00rvm

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you! I have to check the weather daily too. These shoes cannot be caught in the rain! Can't wait to see yours in action, D!



Hahah maybe I should do some shots in front of my mirror!
I already bought so many things for spring/summer! Can't wait to wear it!
Hopefully the temperature will go up this week!
I'm also dying to wear my Chanel sneakers which  I purchased in Paris last week!
Also did my search for a Celine bracelet, but the nice ones were sold out everywhere

Can you please send me some sunshine from Singapore  
LOL


----------



## MrsJstar

cotonblanc said:


> My Luggage Small and Skate Slip-ons in Natural Python


Rad kicks and bag!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

i took my box to a gallery art show opening


----------



## JWiseman

cotonblanc said:


> My Luggage Small and Skate Slip-ons in Natural Python



I would love to see a full body shot, so I can judge the proportions of the bag against a guy. I'm still on the fence about whether a small is too, well small, for me.


----------



## cotonblanc

JWiseman said:


> I would love to see a full body shot, so I can judge the proportions of the bag against a guy. I'm still on the fence about whether a small is too, well small, for me.



You can run a search on the Boys thread for my other photos. Or look at my Instagram linked on my signature. Hope that helps.


----------



## cotonblanc

MrsJstar said:


> Rad kicks and bag!!



Thank you! Nothing new, just the same old...


----------



## cotonblanc

d00rvm said:


> Hahah maybe I should do some shots in front of my mirror!
> I already bought so many things for spring/summer! Can't wait to wear it!
> Hopefully the temperature will go up this week!
> I'm also dying to wear my Chanel sneakers which  I purchased in Paris last week!
> Also did my search for a Celine bracelet, but the nice ones were sold out everywhere
> 
> Can you please send me some sunshine from Singapore
> LOL



Yes please post more fit pictures! I can send you sunshine but I don't know if it'll make it pass customs... Hehehe. Which bracelet are you looking for?


----------



## Virginiamb

cotonblanc said:


> My Luggage Small and Skate Slip-ons in Natural Python



I want a pair if those slip ons sooo bad!


----------



## Virginiamb

bbagsforever said:


> Carrying my beloved cabas!



You are killing me with this bag and they are impossible to find now. Gorgeous pic you have to be a model!!'


----------



## jcposh

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> the fab *gchandler5*...


fierce!!!! i love it!


----------



## silkcargo

Luggage Nano in tricolor.


----------



## d00rvm

cotonblanc said:


> Yes please post more fit pictures! I can send you sunshine but I don't know if it'll make it pass customs... Hehehe. Which bracelet are you looking for?



I will post fitting pictures soon! Promise!
Wasn't looking for any particular bracelet, but the ones I saw in Paris weren't my taste!
Loving the stral bracelet with python! But I haven't seen it in the Celine stores in Paris.


----------



## cotonblanc

d00rvm said:


> I will post fitting pictures soon! Promise!
> Wasn't looking for any particular bracelet, but the ones I saw in Paris weren't my taste!
> Loving the stral bracelet with python! But I haven't seen it in the Celine stores in Paris.



Which is the stral bracelet? Mind showing a picture?


----------



## d00rvm

cotonblanc said:


> Which is the stral bracelet? Mind showing a picture?



Oope type error! I ment strapppp!
LOL


----------



## yoyotomatoe

silkcargo said:


> Luggage Nano in tricolor.



Great outfit and I am normally not a fan of the nano but it looks great on you!


----------



## lisabmiller




----------



## lisabmiller

Today


----------



## Pao9

lisabmiller said:
			
		

> Today



Awwww I love it! That gray embossed croc you authenticated for me I didn't end up buying, the seller decided to keep the bag!!! I felt like crying!!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

lisabmiller said:
			
		

> Today



Love your purse & outfit! The yellow blazer is perfect! Do you mind sharing the info on the blazer?


----------



## lisabmiller

nadineluv said:


> Love your purse & outfit! The yellow blazer is perfect! Do you mind sharing the info on the blazer?



Zara blazer! (last year - you can find a new one on eBay still)
Chanel shoes


----------



## BDgirl

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 2046409
> 
> 
> Today



Omg you own both grey and black phantom crocs! They are gorgeous but if you can choose only 1 which is your favorite?


----------



## myfirstchanel

What is the price or a micro in NYC? Thx


----------



## bbagsforever

Another action pic of my Cabas....just can't seem to go out without this one!
Wearing my Celine sunnies also.


----------



## chanella09

Out shopping with my Phantom brown suede.


----------



## chanella09

bbagsforever said:


> Another action pic of my Cabas....just can't seem to go out without this one!
> Wearing my Celine sunnies also.




i love your cabas and your style.


----------



## Virginiamb

myfirstchanel said:


> What is the price or a micro in NYC? Thx



$2500 I believe


----------



## PrincessBal




----------



## bbagsforever

chanella09 said:


> i love your cabas and your style.



Thank you!


----------



## Marlina

cotonblanc said:


> My Luggage Small and Skate Slip-ons in Natural Python


OOhhhhh the shoes !!!!


----------



## NeonLights

bbagsforever said:


> Another action pic of my Cabas....just can't seem to go out without this one!
> Wearing my Celine sunnies also.



Very jealous.. desperately wanting this cabas!!!

Love the bag on you and the sunnies rounds it out perfectly.


----------



## Mella86

PrincessBal: Love the bag and the look!


----------



## unoma

Mella86 said:


> PrincessBal: Love the bag and the look!



+1


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend in her Celine heels...love!


----------



## pearlgrass

PrincessBal said:


>



You look stunning, PrincessBal! 

May I know what size is this? Does it come with a shoulder stripe? Thanks


----------



## soholaleni

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in her Celine heels...love!



Stunning!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in her Celine heels...love!



What kind of clutch is that?


----------



## jacknoy

My Mom rockin my jungle mini


----------



## yoyotomatoe

jacknoy said:


> My Mom rockin my jungle mini



Your mom is so cute...she rocks it well tell her i said


----------



## jacknoy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Your mom is so cute...she rocks it well tell her i said



Thanks! Ill tell her


----------



## french affair

my new Edge


----------



## bbagsforever

yoyotomatoe said:


> What kind of clutch is that?



It is by a brand called Knots & Knits....I think it is an Australian brand. You can find them online.


----------



## kimikolewis86

I WANT A CELINE SO BAD!!! love all the photos


----------



## Mellee

french affair said:


> my new Edge



What a beautiful bag! Is this the medium or large size?


----------



## bag in black

french affair said:


> my new Edge



Congratulation , it's a wonderful bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bbagsforever said:


> It is by a brand called Knots & Knits....I think it is an Australian brand. You can find them online.



Found it...thanks


----------



## d00rvm

Took my Phantom out for a change!
With my Celine cobalt blue sweater and my Celine motorcycle jacket.
The scarf is Gucci!
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## glamourdoll.

d00rvm said:


> Took my Phantom out for a change!
> With my Celine cobalt blue sweater and my Celine motorcycle jacket.
> The scarf is Gucci!
> Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054172



You look great! Love the bag especially


----------



## yoyotomatoe

d00rvm said:


> Took my Phantom out for a change!
> With my Celine cobalt blue sweater and my Celine motorcycle jacket.
> The scarf is Gucci!
> Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054172



You look awesome! Is that the small phantom? And how does the size compare to the mini? Thanks!


----------



## d00rvm

yoyotomatoe said:


> You look awesome! Is that the small phantom? And how does the size compare to the mini? Thanks!



Thank you
It is the small phantom! I think the phantom is bit wider than the mini luggage. So you carry it a bit different than the luggage. 
But I love wearing both


----------



## d00rvm

glamourdoll. said:


> You look great! Love the bag especially



Thanks glamourdoll!


----------



## Myrkur

d00rvm said:


> Took my Phantom out for a change!
> With my Celine cobalt blue sweater and my Celine motorcycle jacket.
> The scarf is Gucci!
> Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054172


Ooooh love your bag and jacket, you look fab


----------



## hellodiep

french affair said:


> my new Edge



What a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## pumpkinbear

french affair said:


> my new Edge


Love it!


----------



## HandbagLover7

d00rvm said:


> Took my Phantom out for a change!
> With my Celine cobalt blue sweater and my Celine motorcycle jacket.
> The scarf is Gucci!
> Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054172


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your handbag! I'm trying to get one authenticate at this time. 
Hopefully is a GO!


----------



## HandbagLover7

BDgirl said:


> My phantom croc


In LOVE


----------



## french affair

Mellee said:


> What a beautiful bag! Is this the medium or large size?


It 's large


----------



## BagFan4ever

Hi guys! Im new here but i share your love for celine 

How do i post pic though?


----------



## d00rvm

HandbagLover7 said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your handbag! I'm trying to get one authenticate at this time.
> Hopefully is a GO!



Thanks!
Hope so tooooo!


----------



## d00rvm

Myrkur said:


> Ooooh love your bag and jacket, you look fab



Thanks sweety


----------



## BagFan4ever

Just sharing my Celine love. Thanks for indulging me.&#128516;


----------



## bagfetishperson

I just bought it last week, Edge medium in black.
I love it


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

bagfetishperson said:


> I just bought it last week, Edge medium in black.
> I love it



Don't blame you one bit!  Love it too!


----------



## designerdiva40

In the lift at work with Miss Slate Blue Phantom


----------



## Joyce Lim

designerdiva40 said:


> In the lift at work with Miss Slate Blue Phantom



Nice! Love the color!


----------



## Monz

d00rvm said:


> Took my Phantom out for a change!
> With my Celine cobalt blue sweater and my Celine motorcycle jacket.
> The scarf is Gucci!
> Have a nice day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2054172



 Great outfit!  I LOve the Phantom, such a classic everyday bag.


----------



## smally

designerdiva40 said:


> In the lift at work with Miss Slate Blue Phantom



Looks absolutely stunning on


----------



## designerdiva40

smally said:


> Looks absolutely stunning on



Thanks gorgeous x


----------



## englysengly

Here's my Trapeze! It's not the best outfit for this one... I was just trying it at the store when I took this picture  Can't wait to get it in the mail!


----------



## unoma

designerdiva40 said:


> In the lift at work with Miss Slate Blue Phantom



Gosh, i am so Jealous


----------



## designerdiva40

unoma said:


> Gosh, i am so Jealous



Thanks honey x


----------



## designerdiva40

englysengly said:


> Here's my Trapeze! It's not the best outfit for this one... I was just trying it at the store when I took this picture  Can't wait to get it in the mail!



I tried this at the boutique & it really is stunning...... Look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## <3 purses

englysengly said:


> Here's my Trapeze! It's not the best outfit for this one... I was just trying it at the store when I took this picture  Can't wait to get it in the mail!



Beautiful color combo. Mod shots when it arrives please


----------



## englysengly

will do ladies! this time i'll make sure to have an outfit that goes w/ it!!


----------



## englysengly

Hi ladies, sharing with you today is my 1st Celine, the lovely Phantom in gray croc  Gray is my FAVORITE color (or... non-color...) and it goes with EVERYTHING (okay except too many other grays). I originally bought the navy blue w/ orange trim but decided to go with the more neutral color with texture at the end. I attached a pic of it anyway because, well, it's still a beautiful bag! Sorry the lighting is terrible on the blue one.


----------



## Virginiamb

englysengly said:


> Hi ladies, sharing with you today is my 1st Celine, the lovely Phantom in gray croc  Gray is my FAVORITE color (or... non-color...) and it goes with EVERYTHING (okay except too many other grays). I originally bought the navy blue w/ orange trim but decided to go with the more neutral color with texture at the end. I attached a pic of it anyway because, well, it's still a beautiful bag! Sorry the lighting is terrible on the blue one.



I love the grey croc great choice!!


----------



## designerdiva40

englysengly said:


> Hi ladies, sharing with you today is my 1st Celine, the lovely Phantom in gray croc  Gray is my FAVORITE color (or... non-color...) and it goes with EVERYTHING (okay except too many other grays). I originally bought the navy blue w/ orange trim but decided to go with the more neutral color with texture at the end. I attached a pic of it anyway because, well, it's still a beautiful bag! Sorry the lighting is terrible on the blue one.



Love both bags...... I had the same dilemma I bought the yellow Phantom but then decided it was too bright so exchanged for slate Phantom


----------



## englysengly

phew..! thanks ladies! glad the gray is well received haha


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

englysengly said:


> Here's my Trapeze! It's not the best outfit for this one... I was just trying it at the store when I took this picture  Can't wait to get it in the mail!



Love this bag on you!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## BagFan4ever




----------



## BagFan4ever

Happy valentines day Celine lovers!


----------



## pearlgrass

englysengly said:


> Hi ladies, sharing with you today is my 1st Celine, the lovely Phantom in gray croc  Gray is my FAVORITE color (or... non-color...) and it goes with EVERYTHING (okay except too many other grays). I originally bought the navy blue w/ orange trim but decided to go with the more neutral color with texture at the end. I attached a pic of it anyway because, well, it's still a beautiful bag! Sorry the lighting is terrible on the blue one.



Wow, love your GRAY CROC PHANTOM!!  So versatile!


----------



## pearlgrass

BagFan4ever said:


> View attachment 2064741



Pretty POP color! Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## MrsJstar

BagFan4ever said:


> View attachment 2064741


Gorgeous!!! Happy Vday!


----------



## PrincessBal

pearlgrass said:


> You look stunning, PrincessBal!
> 
> May I know what size is this? Does it come with a shoulder stripe? Thanks



thanks! it is the mini luggage which is actually quite big so it does't come with a strap. I will probably post more pictures soon so you can hopefully see a bit better, otherwise there should be a bunch of pics on old blog posts of mine 

Thanks again for the lovely compliment - it means a lot


----------



## englysengly

BagFan4ever said:


> View attachment 2064741



WOW what an amazing color!! beautiful beautiful bag, if I had all the Celine I want with me I won't need a man ever, it'll be happy valentine's day everyday


----------



## jacknoy

My coquelicot nano waiting for me as I get my haircut


----------



## jacknoy

Oops sorry its sideways


----------



## *Sai*

englysengly said:


> Here's my Trapeze! It's not the best outfit for this one... I was just trying it at the store when I took this picture  Can't wait to get it in the mail!


You look amazing ... Love the colour combination


----------



## lisabmiller

My Coquelicot wishing everyone a Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Sugar Cane

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 2065736
> 
> 
> My Coquelicot wishing everyone a Happy Valentines Day



This is beautiful!! Happy Vday


----------



## BagFan4ever

Thanks for the compliment. I think its gorgeous too! Super happy with mrs. Pinky!


----------



## Virginiamb

lisabmiller said:


> My Coquelicot wishing everyone a Happy Valentines Day



I love your shoes may I ask who they are made by and your luggage is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## lisabmiller

Virginiamb said:


> I love your shoes may I ask who they are made by and your luggage is gorgeous too!!!



Louboutin Piggies! My first pair  (100 heel) Pigalles


----------



## Pao9

lisabmiller said:
			
		

> My Coquelicot wishing everyone a Happy Valentines Day



You look fab miss Lisa! Happy Valentines!!!


----------



## lisabmiller

Pao9 said:


> You look fab miss Lisa! Happy Valentines!!!



Awe thank you


----------



## BDgirl

englysengly said:


> Hi ladies, sharing with you today is my 1st Celine, the lovely Phantom in gray croc  Gray is my FAVORITE color (or... non-color...) and it goes with EVERYTHING (okay except too many other grays). I originally bought the navy blue w/ orange trim but decided to go with the more neutral color with texture at the end. I attached a pic of it anyway because, well, it's still a beautiful bag! Sorry the lighting is terrible on the blue one.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## jacqualyn2

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 2065736
> 
> 
> My Coquelicot wishing everyone a Happy Valentines Day



u loook gorg!! love the combo


----------



## Nolia

jacknoy said:


> My coquelicot nano waiting for me as I get my haircut
> 
> View attachment 2065466



Love the Twilly!!



lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 2065736
> 
> 
> My Coquelicot wishing everyone a Happy Valentines Day



Gorgeous!! Is that a Mini or Micro?


----------



## koko reece

ummmm dying over the leopard print!!!


----------



## lisabmiller

Nolia said:


> Love the Twilly!!
> 
> Gorgeous!! Is that a Mini or Micro?



Mini


----------



## tamadi

carrying my luggage nano yesterday, it has been with me for almost 3 years, still lovely and chic!


----------



## prettymonkey26

doc martens with my vintage celine box? why not?


----------



## Sugar Cane

tamadi said:


> carrying my luggage nano yesterday, it has been with me for almost 3 years, still lovely and chic!



Cute! Still looks like new


----------



## d00rvm

Took my Celine luggage out for a change!
Wearing it with my Celine motorcycle jacket, Dolce&Gabbana skinny jeans and my brand new all black Isabel Marant Baya sneakers which came in this morning fresh in the box from Luisaviaroma!
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## iluvmybags

I know its been a while since I posted but I still love my Celine and hope to be adding a few new pieces soon!  In the meantime, I've been using my Trio like crazy!  I use it so much, I've been thinking about buying a second one so I can switch it up sometimes!  Also been thinking about getting the larger size.  They seem so HTF though.  I've only seen them once at Barneys.  Next time I was there, they were gone.

Here's me leaving work last night - if you look closely, you can see my Zippered Cabas sitting on the chair.  I use this as my work tote.  Both of these bags are such work horses!


----------



## Virginiamb

iluvmybags said:


> I know its been a while since I posted but I still love my Celine and hope to be adding a few new pieces soon!  In the meantime, I've been using my Trio like crazy!  I use it so much, I've been thinking about buying a second one so I can switch it up sometimes!  Also been thinking about getting the larger size.  They seem so HTF though.  I've only seen them once at Barneys.  Next time I was there, they were gone.
> 
> Here's me leaving work last night - if you look closely, you can see my Zippered Cabas sitting on the chair.  I use this as my work tote.  Both of these bags are such work horses!



I have so been in search for a horizontal zipper cabas but have had no luck


----------



## designerdiva40

Virginiamb said:


> I have so been in search for a horizontal zipper cabas but have had no luck



There's one on EBay but its based in the UK


----------



## bellsbells

Virginiamb said:


> I have so been in search for a horizontal zipper cabas but have had no luck



I passed by the Celine stand at Printemps in Paris today and noticed that they had the horizontal zippered cabas in bordeaux, black, and ivory. I believe they also had it in nude as well. I've seen it in black at other Celine shops in Paris recently too, so they are definitely still around.


----------



## designerdiva40

bellsbells said:


> I passed by the Celine stand at Printemps in Paris today and noticed that they had the horizontal zippered cabas in bordeaux, black, and ivory. I believe they also had it in nude as well. I've seen it in black at other Celine shops in Paris recently too, so they are definitely still around.



Do you know the price. TIA


----------



## Virginiamb

bellsbells said:


> I passed by the Celine stand at Printemps in Paris today and noticed that they had the horizontal zippered cabas in bordeaux, black, and ivory. I believe they also had it in nude as well. I've seen it in black at other Celine shops in Paris recently too, so they are definitely still around.



Thank you so much


----------



## jacknoy

My match for today


----------



## Virginiamb

jacknoy said:


> My match for today



Very sharp looking!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Virginiamb said:


> I have so been in search for a horizontal zipper cabas but have had no luck


I purchased mine at Barneys almost two years ago -- lucked out & got it on sale!!  I've been carrying it to & from work constantly since then, and the bag still looks amazing (and I definitely don't baby it!)  Between my Cabas and Trio, I've definitely gotten more than my money's worth!!



bellsbells said:


> I passed by the Celine stand at Printemps in Paris today and noticed that they had the horizontal zippered cabas in bordeaux, black, and ivory. I believe they also had it in nude as well. I've seen it in black at other Celine shops in Paris recently too, so they are definitely still around.



I've always wanted a horizontal zippered cabas, but those are even harder to find than the vertical ones.  The one negative with the vertical is it can't be carried on the shoulder (which is why I only use it for work).  As much as I love my vertical gussett, I'd trade it in in a heartbeat if I ever find a horizontal one!


----------



## MAGJES

jacknoy said:


> My match for today
> 
> View attachment 2073905



Lovely Color!!


----------



## shalomjude

jacknoy said:


> My match for today
> 
> View attachment 2073905



Love this ... great colours together


----------



## shalomjude

iluvmybags said:


> I know its been a while since I posted but I still love my Celine and hope to be adding a few new pieces soon!  In the meantime, I've been using my Trio like crazy!  I use it so much, I've been thinking about buying a second one so I can switch it up sometimes!  Also been thinking about getting the larger size.  They seem so HTF though.  I've only seen them once at Barneys.  Next time I was there, they were gone.
> 
> Here's me leaving work last night - if you look closely, you can see my Zippered Cabas sitting on the chair.  I use this as my work tote.  Both of these bags are such work horses!



Love your look .. I am thinking of purchasing a trio next


----------



## lisabmiller

Today


----------



## jacknoy

Virginiamb said:


> Very sharp looking!!





MAGJES said:


> Lovely Color!!





shalomjude said:


> Love this ... great colours together



Thank you guys


----------



## ExtraFrosting

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking for the celine box bag.  Does anyone have a picture that they can post up?  I'm getting confused searching online! Also, does anyone know if it comes in a navy color and what are the sizes/dimensions it comes in? Thank you!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 2074364
> 
> 
> Today



Cute trousers & your Phantom looks beautiful


----------



## jacknoy

My first ever Celine - small black phantom with my black IM bekket


----------



## Sugar Cane

jacknoy said:


> My first ever Celine - small black phantom with my black IM bekket



Perfect match!


----------



## nadineluv

jacknoy said:
			
		

> My first ever Celine - small black phantom with my black IM bekket



Love your bag and shoes!!
Is the leather smooth or drummed? Thx!


----------



## jacknoy

nadineluv said:


> Love your bag and shoes!!
> Is the leather smooth or drummed? Thx!



Its semi drummed. Its a year old today


----------



## jacknoy

sugar cane said:


> perfect match!



&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## jsworld

jacknoy said:


> My match for today
> 
> View attachment 2073905


Nice! Love the colors!


----------



## jsworld

prettymonkey26 said:


> doc martens with my vintage celine box? why not?


Nice celine! I like wearing my doc w my mini. I would post a pic from last weeked when I did, but new to tpf and haven't figured it out just yet.


----------



## sammie225

i love to look at everyones celine


----------



## Pao9

jacknoy said:
			
		

> My first ever Celine - small black phantom with my black IM bekket



I preordered my Bekkets and they are taking forever!!!! I think the 2 look divine!!!!


----------



## jacknoy

Pao9 said:


> I preordered my Bekkets and they are taking forever!!!! I think the 2 look divine!!!!


What color did you order?


----------



## Virginiamb

iluvmybags said:


> I purchased mine at Barneys almost two years ago -- lucked out & got it on sale!!  I've been carrying it to & from work constantly since then, and the bag still looks amazing (and I definitely don't baby it!)  Between my Cabas and Trio, I've definitely gotten more than my money's worth!!
> 
> I've always wanted a horizontal zippered cabas, but those are even harder to find than the vertical ones.  The one negative with the vertical is it can't be carried on the shoulder (which is why I only use it for work).  As much as I love my vertical gussett, I'd trade it in in a heartbeat if I ever find a horizontal one!



I found a Celine Boutique that has burgandy, black, and tan horizontal zippered cabas tote!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Virginiamb said:


> I found a Celine Boutique that has burgandy, black, and tan horizontal zippered cabas tote!!!



Awesome! Can you help me check if the lining is faux or full leather? Congrats on finding the gusset. You've been wanting one for so long.


----------



## jacknoy

What i wore yesterday


----------



## Pao9

jacknoy said:
			
		

> What i wore yesterday



Nice loving the Bekkets!


----------



## Pao9

Easy outfit of the night!


----------



## jacknoy

Pao9 said:


> Nice loving the Bekkets!



Thanks


----------



## Virginiamb

cotonblanc said:


> Awesome! Can you help me check if the lining is faux or full leather? Congrats on finding the gusset. You've been wanting one for so long.



I sure will!  I am so excited!  I have learned if I hold out it will come along


----------



## cotonblanc

Virginiamb said:


> I sure will!  I am so excited!  I have learned if I hold out it will come along



So will you be choosing the black? I want one too!


----------



## lofty

iluvmybags said:


> I purchased mine at Barneys almost two years ago -- lucked out & got it on sale!!  I've been carrying it to & from work constantly since then, and the bag still looks amazing (and I definitely don't baby it!)  Between my Cabas and Trio, I've definitely gotten more than my money's worth!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a horizontal zippered cabas, but those are even harder to find than the vertical ones.  The one negative with the vertical is it can't be carried on the shoulder (which is why I only use it for work).  As much as I love my vertical gussett, I'd trade it in in a heartbeat if I ever find a horizontal one!



There's a horizontal gusset cabas on bonz in a lovely color right now!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...abas-Army-Green-Black-Bi-Color-tpf-/105216245
Totally tempted, but I've already bought 2 Celine bags this month. I heard that the leather on the gusset cabas is different from the normal cabas, is that true?


----------



## jacknoy

My nano with its cupcake version


----------



## bellsbells

My Large Trio the other day in FREEEEEZING Paris:


----------



## ddgladiva

jacknoy said:
			
		

> My nano with its cupcake version



Omg, too cute.  Love the color match !


----------



## prettymonkey26

bellsbells said:
			
		

> My Large Trio the other day in FREEEEEZING Paris:



just like a ray of sunshine!


----------



## unoma

bellsbells said:


> My Large Trio the other day in FREEEEEZING Paris:
> 
> View attachment 2081909



Oh WOW............


----------



## Jeanxy

jacknoy said:


> My nano with its cupcake version



Love that cupcake and of course your nano!!!


----------



## Virginiamb

cotonblanc said:


> So will you be choosing the black? I want one too!



Yes, the black!!!!!!


----------



## shalomjude

bellsbells said:


> My Large Trio the other day in FREEEEEZING Paris:
> 
> View attachment 2081909



Looks lovely... such a fun colour


----------



## schouxy

My second Celine &#128517;


----------



## Sugar Cane

schouxy said:


> My second Celine &#128517;



Love this colour in suede! congrats


----------



## schouxy

Sugar Cane said:


> Love this colour in suede! congrats



Thanks! I am so afraid that the leather's surface will be gone if I wear it too much, since the back would clash with my jeans, thus some parts of the leather will eventually be bald? Now I am considering having it returned, probably exchange it for a classic box?


----------



## prettymonkey26

schouxy said:
			
		

> Thanks! I am so afraid that the leather's surface will be gone if I wear it too much, since the back would clash with my jeans, thus some parts of the leather will eventually be bald? Now I am considering having it returned, probably exchange it for a classic box?



i would exchange it for a box (frankly speaking though, you'd be trading one problem for another, as the box's leather is sensitive to scratches and you'd be constantly worried about it too; i learned to live with it anyway)


----------



## Virginiamb

schouxy said:


> My second Celine dde05



I do love this in suede.  I have never  had a suede bag so I am no help but it is a beauty!


----------



## cotonblanc

schouxy said:


> My second Celine &#128517;



What a beauty! 

Brush it often and it'd be okay. I think suede isn't as scary as one makes it out to be. Perhaps you may want to spray on Colonil Nanotech for some peace of mind? I read other members do that to their suede Trapeze wings...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

schouxy said:


> My second Celine &#55357;&#56837;



Lovely!!


----------



## schouxy

prettymonkey26 said:


> i would exchange it for a box (frankly speaking though, you'd be trading one problem for another, as the box's leather is sensitive to scratches and you'd be constantly worried about it too; i learned to live with it anyway)





Virginiamb said:


> I do love this in suede.  I have never  had a suede bag so I am no help but it is a beauty!





cotonblanc said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> Brush it often and it'd be okay. I think suede isn't as scary as one makes it out to be. Perhaps you may want to spray on Colonil Nanotech for some peace of mind? I read other members do that to their suede Trapeze wings...



Thank you for your reply! I really love this color matching suede plus I didn't see too many people carrying it(((o(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)o))) However I still feel worried so I went to exchange for a small classic box! I don't regret because I want to carry my bag more often and suede is too delicate it doesn't meet my need. The wings for trapeze is another thing since it doesn't really contact the body, the suede part won't be rubbed off. Thank you all for your advice Can anyone who has a small box share what's inside? I have to get a really thin wallet! Any suggestion? My frame is very small and only about 5'4'' so the small size actually fits me better than the medium!


----------



## prettymonkey26

schouxy said:
			
		

> Thank you for your reply! I really love this color matching suede plus I didn't see too many people carrying it(((o(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)o))) However I still feel worried so I went to exchange for a small classic box! I don't regret because I want to carry my bag more often and suede is too delicate it doesn't meet my need. The wings for trapeze is another thing since it doesn't really contact the body, the suede part won't be rubbed off. Thank you all for your advice Can anyone who has a small box share what's inside? I have to get a really thin wallet! Any suggestion? My frame is very small and only about 5'4'' so the small size actually fits me better than the medium!



achk! that is gorgeous! congrats! im 4'11 and i have a medium and i still think its a bit small for me ( im used to big bags)


----------



## schouxy

prettymonkey26 said:


> achk! that is gorgeous! congrats! im 4'11 and i have a medium and i still think its a bit small for me ( im used to big bags)



Can you pls show me what's like inside? How do to match it with clothes and shoes? &#65288;&#65342;&omega;&#65342;&#65289;


----------



## shalomjude

schouxy said:


> Thank you for your reply! I really love this color matching suede plus I didn't see too many people carrying it(((o(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)o))) However I still feel worried so I went to exchange for a small classic box! I don't regret because I want to carry my bag more often and suede is too delicate it doesn't meet my need. The wings for trapeze is another thing since it doesn't really contact the body, the suede part won't be rubbed off. Thank you all for your advice Can anyone who has a small box share what's inside? I have to get a really thin wallet! Any suggestion? My frame is very small and only about 5'4'' so the small size actually fits me better than the medium!



Congrats ... love the small box .. I have the medium one ... it does scratch really easily and it went through an unexpected rain storm and has a few water marks but it is OK .. I like the vintage look and have used it a fair amount since I purchased it. I used a ZCP inside my box.


----------



## prettymonkey26

schouxy said:
			
		

> Can you pls show me what's like inside? How do to match it with clothes and shoes? &#65288;&#65342;&omega;&#65342;&#65289;



mine is a medium so it will fit more stuff inside than a small. i normally would just put a wallet, iphone, compact mirror and lipgloss and a small comb. i'll take pics of the interior later.


----------



## prettymonkey26

my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy


----------



## CourtneyMc22

prettymonkey26 said:


> my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy



Wow that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nolia

prettymonkey26 said:


> my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy



Love this look!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

prettymonkey26 said:


> my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy



Gorgeous!


----------



## shalomjude

prettymonkey26 said:


> my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy



Lovely ..love your vintage piece


----------



## julybenz56

Oh! that's awesome prettymonkey26.


----------



## prettymonkey26

CourtneyMc22 said:
			
		

> Wow that's gorgeous!!!






			
				Nolia said:
			
		

> Love this look!






			
				yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!






			
				shalomjude said:
			
		

> Lovely ..love your vintage piece






			
				julybenz56 said:
			
		

> Oh! that's awesome prettymonkey26.



thank you everyone! vintage is always best


----------



## yoyotomatoe

prettymonkey26 said:


> thank you everyone! vintage is always best



I agree!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Celine horizontal cabas tote


----------



## Adia Daphne

schouxy said:


> My second Celine &#128517;



Congrats! Saw this bag in person and loved it! Enjoy!


----------



## Virginiamb

bbagsforever said:


> with my celine horizontal cabas tote



i finally found one!!!!!


----------



## ilsecita

Virginiamb said:


> i finally found one!!!!!



Omg lucky! I've also been looking for one forever!


----------



## lovebags05

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day


Gorgeous Bag, nice pics!!


----------



## lovebags05

bbagsforever said:


> With my Celine horizontal cabas tote


Love the whole outfit - great jacket too! The bag is perfect.


----------



## bbagsforever

My friend in her classic Celine heels...love these!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

bbagsforever said:


> With my Celine horizontal cabas tote


 Gorgeous! Love the pattern with the pop of red!! 



prettymonkey26 said:


> my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy


 I die for that vintage bag!! It's just insane, cherish her!! 



bbagsforever said:


> My friend in her classic Celine heels...love these!


 Gorgeous!! Love the stripes with the heels. 

Here's mine. Please excuse the dirty mirror! I actually took the pic b/c I was excited about my new holographic oxfords from Urban Outfitters. Also, that top looks kinda brown in the pics, but in person it's very gray and goes well with the shoes....


----------



## kiwishopper

Court I'm so glad to see you are still using and loving your mini luggage! I wish I could make it work for me (le sigh) but I do enjoy looking at you rocking yours! 





CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the pattern with the pop of red!!
> 
> I die for that vintage bag!! It's just insane, cherish her!!
> 
> Gorgeous!! Love the stripes with the heels.
> 
> Here's mine. Please excuse the dirty mirror! I actually took the pic b/c I was excited about my new holographic oxfords from Urban Outfitters. Also, that top looks kinda brown in the pics, but in person it's very gray and goes well with the shoes....


----------



## cotonblanc

bbagsforever said:


> My friend in her classic Celine heels...love these!



Can you please tell your friend how stylish and relaxed she looks? I love effortless-ness!


----------



## imlvholic

Black Large Trio


----------



## prettymonkey26

imlvholic said:


> Black Large Trio



i love this look. the leather shorts with the black trio and the black cuff. very luxe cool.


----------



## imlvholic

prettymonkey26 said:


> i love this look. the leather shorts with the black trio and the black cuff. very luxe cool.



Thanks prettymonkey


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

imlvholic said:


> Black Large Trio



Love your look!  The bag is great...such effortless style.  Very tempted!!


----------



## imlvholic

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Love your look!  The bag is great...such effortless style.  Very tempted!!



Thanks STB, large trios are so worth it.


----------



## howardu09

Absolutely gorgeous combo. Love the way you styled this!





prettymonkey26 said:


> my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

imlvholic said:


> Thanks STB, large trios are so worth it.



You're welcome.  Wonder if this is the size they sell at Neimans?


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

imlvholic said:


> Black Large Trio



Question for you....
what have you carried so far in your new Trio?

Will the following fit in?  Sunglasses in large case, wallet, tissues, iphone, keys, lipstick, compact, etc?


----------



## imlvholic

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Question for you....
> what have you carried so far in your new Trio?
> 
> Will the following fit in?  Sunglasses in large case, wallet, tissues, iphone, keys, lipstick, compact, etc?



This large trio fits all of the above including the large sunglass case, but it will make the compartment look all stretched out & bulky. What I do, I use a soft fabric case for my sunglasses just to protect it from scratching. It's pretty spacious, I can fit everything I carry in my other bags everyday without the Samorga insert.


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

imlvholic said:


> This large trio fits all of the above including the large sunglass case, but it will make the compartment look all stretched out & bulky. What I do, I use a soft fabric case for my sunglasses just to protect it from scratching. It's pretty spacious, I can fit everything I carry in my other bags everyday without the Samorga insert.



Thank you for your feedback.  I am very interested in this bag and will check it out once I can get to Neimans.  Enjoy yours!!


----------



## loveceline30

Haven't use this beauty for awhile. She deserves a spin to a beautiful sunshine!


----------



## imlvholic

SecondTwinBorn said:


> Thank you for your feedback.  I am very interested in this bag and will check it out once I can get to Neimans.  Enjoy yours!!



Thanks STB, let us know if you get it.


----------



## machihazel

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks so much ladies for all your kind comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another shot of my beautiful Celine Luggage



Beautiful!


----------



## cotonblanc

loveceline30 said:


> Haven't use this beauty for awhile. She deserves a spin to a beautiful sunshine!



Soft and breezy! I like how light the look is. Bravo.


----------



## MrsJstar

loveceline30 said:


> Haven't use this beauty for awhile. She deserves a spin to a beautiful sunshine!


Gorgeous!! Is that the micro size?! TIA


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

imlvholic said:


> Thanks STB, let us know if you get it.



Will do!!


----------



## vincent ko

Here's me with my brand new Cèline that I just got today.


----------



## Nolia

loveceline30 said:


> Haven't use this beauty for awhile. She deserves a spin to a beautiful sunshine!



You look so effortlessly gorgeous!! It's such a refreshing sight (from the gloomy Canadian weather here blah).


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Guys!



cotonblanc said:


> Soft and breezy! I like how light the look is. Bravo.





Nolia said:


> You look so effortlessly gorgeous!! It's such a refreshing sight (from the gloomy Canadian weather here blah).



Yes it is! 



MrsJstar said:


> Gorgeous!! Is that the micro size?! TIA


----------



## Sculli

Taking The trapeze out to work. Too bad it started to snow and rain, at least the bag looks happy. ^-^


----------



## sabha94

Sculli said:


> Taking The trapeze out to work. Too bad it started to snow and rain, at least the bag looks happy. ^-^



Love itt !!


----------



## agalarowicz

definitely ready for some better weather over here!


----------



## gummyb34r5

loveceline30 said:


> Haven't use this beauty for awhile. She deserves a spin to a beautiful sunshine!



The micro looks so good on you!  very pretty. Do you mind sharing how tall you are? I just bought a mini and now I'm scared its going to look huge on me LOL


----------



## yoyotomatoe

agalarowicz said:


> definitely ready for some better weather over here!


Wow, you are making me want a beige mini now!


----------



## loveceline30

Thank you I'm 5'3. I tried mini too, it's kinda big but doesn't look huge at all. Goodluck



gummyb34r5 said:


> The micro looks so good on you!  very pretty. Do you mind sharing how tall you are? I just bought a mini and now I'm scared its going to look huge on me LOL


----------



## cotonblanc

I was in Hong Kong over the weekend and it was the perfect time to wear my Winter 2011 chevron jumper with neoprene lining! And I also found a pair of New Balances that matched almost too perfectly with that jumper.

Picked up something for myself in the Céline store at The Landmark! Any guesses? cotonblanc


----------



## vincent ko




----------



## BDgirl

vincent ko said:


>



Wow! You are so handsome! Nice bag


----------



## Nolia

Sculli said:


> Taking The trapeze out to work. Too bad it started to snow and rain, at least the bag looks happy. ^-^



Beuatiful tri-colour! Love the pop of red!



agalarowicz said:


> definitely ready for some better weather over here!



Break out the Celine!! 



cotonblanc said:


> I was in Hong Kong over the weekend and it was the perfect time to wear my Winter 2011 chevron jumper with neoprene lining! And I also found a pair of New Balances that matched almost too perfectly with that jumper.
> 
> Picked up something for myself in the Céline store at The Landmark! Any guesses? cotonblanc



What a perfect match!! Can't wait to see a reveal!



vincent ko said:


>



Great put together look!  Your coat really brings out the colour in the luggage!


----------



## Nolia

*A little late, but here is a small collection of photos from high tea. I placed my Micro on the windowsill which was a perfect frame for it!*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Nolia said:


> *A little late, but here is a small collection of photos from high tea. I placed my Micro on the windowsill which was a perfect frame for it!*



Lovely, thanks for sharing girl? Where'd you go for high tea? I usually go to Windson Arms by Bay & Bloor.


----------



## Nolia

yoyotomatoe said:


> Lovely, thanks for sharing girl? Where'd you go for high tea? I usually go to Windson Arms by Bay & Bloor.



Was Windsor Arms! =)


----------



## jacknoy

cotonblanc said:


> I was in Hong Kong over the weekend and it was the perfect time to wear my Winter 2011 chevron jumper with neoprene lining! And I also found a pair of New Balances that matched almost too perfectly with that jumper.
> 
> Picked up something for myself in the Céline store at The Landmark! Any guesses? cotonblanc


What is it????


----------



## designerdiva40

I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits


----------



## unoma

designerdiva40 said:


> I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits




You look perfect dear


----------



## designerdiva40

unoma said:


> You look perfect dear



Thank you my lovely


----------



## bag in black

designerdiva40 said:


> I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits



a Great wonderful picture


----------



## littlehanoi

designerdiva40 said:


> I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits


Hi DD, haven't seen you for a while , love your outfilt as usual


----------



## designerdiva40

littlehanoi said:


> Hi DD, haven't seen you for a while , love your outfilt as usual



Hi lovely I've been hanging out in the jewellery forum lately but I do have a new baby on its way to me so all will be revealed when she arrives


----------



## designerdiva40

bag in black said:


> a Great wonderful picture



Thank you


----------



## Sugar Cane

designerdiva40 said:


> I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits



You look beautiful Really like the slate blue


----------



## dinabobina

prettymonkey26 said:


> my armswag and vintage celine combo! mixxxy matchy


love the combination of each gold hardware! tres chic!


----------



## designerdiva40

Sugar Cane said:


> You look beautiful Really like the slate blue



Thank you for such kind words


----------



## smally

designerdiva40 said:


> I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits




Your Phantom looks great on you, really really suits you. 

A phantom might have to be next on my wishlist


----------



## vincent ko

BDgirl said:


> Wow! You are so handsome! Nice bag



Thank you BDgirl!


----------



## designerdiva40

smally said:


> Your Phantom looks great on you, really really suits you.
> 
> A phantom might have to be next on my wishlist



 oh no honey don't even go there he he
Your Celine collection is TDF but maybe a Phantom might be a good addition


----------



## mcmitri

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day


love!!!


----------



## gchandler5




----------



## Bornsocialite26

long time since I started this thread! Im glad i still up and running w/ gorgeous photos, so many changes! specially the price! imagine my camel luggage was only usd 1,650 it years back, also now Im a mom of two, and today this hadsome nano came hime w/ me, a great mommy bag! and one that I can pass on to my daughter too! thanks for letting me share!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Bornsocialite26 said:


> long time since I started this thread! Im glad i still up and running w/ gorgeous photos, so many changes! specially the price! imagine my camel luggage was only usd 1,650 it years back, also now Im a mom of two, and today this hadsome nano came hime w/ me, a great mommy bag! and one that I can pass on to my daughter too! thanks for letting me share!



Cute outfit


----------



## parislove

Bornsocialite26 said:


> long time since I started this thread! Im glad i still up and running w/ gorgeous photos, so many changes! specially the price! imagine my camel luggage was only usd 1,650 it years back, also now Im a mom of two, and today this hadsome nano came hime w/ me, a great mommy bag! and one that I can pass on to my daughter too! thanks for letting me share!


Looove this color..


----------



## fettfleck

vincent ko said:


>



Seriously - you look perfect! You wear that bag so well!


----------



## mai-mai

Bornsocialite26 said:


> long time since I started this thread! Im glad i still up and running w/ gorgeous photos, so many changes! specially the price! imagine my camel luggage was only usd 1,650 it years back, also now Im a mom of two, and today this hadsome nano came hime w/ me, a great mommy bag! and one that I can pass on to my daughter too! thanks for letting me share!


 

Bornsocialite what a bright nano you've got, its really comfortable to carry nano noh? since you got a kid and a cute bby girl pa, congrats to ur new mommy bag


----------



## Fashionis

purse-nality said:


> and the lovely *lufc_girl*...


Love your bag!I'm looking for this one myself


----------



## Fashionis

gchandler5 said:


>


I'm in love


----------



## cotonblanc

My Summer 2011 oversized shirt, Spring 2012 skate slip-ons in natural python and also my new facet cuff in steel, I believe! cotonblanc


----------



## luckybunny

cotonblanc said:


> My Summer 2011 oversized shirt, Spring 2012 skate slip-ons in natural python and also my new facet cuff in steel, I believe! cotonblanc


 

Brilliant outfit - very minimalist chic!


----------



## kik0lynn

images-rf.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/photo/image/30195/detail_eve_celine_bag_F.jpgimages-rf.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/photo/image/30194/detail_eve_celine_bag_B.jpg

I don't own a Celine yet but am thinking of this one...

http://refashioner.com/items/celine-celine-shearling-trapeze-bag

What do you all think??


----------



## Myrkur

cotonblanc said:


> I was in Hong Kong over the weekend and it was the perfect time to wear my Winter 2011 chevron jumper with neoprene lining! And I also found a pair of New Balances that matched almost too perfectly with that jumper.
> 
> Picked up something for myself in the Céline store at The Landmark! Any guesses? cotonblanc



I like your sweater.


----------



## Myrkur

vincent ko said:


>



You look great.


----------



## Myrkur

designerdiva40 said:


> I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits



Nice! I like your fur too.


----------



## Myrkur

loveceline30 said:


> Haven't use this beauty for awhile. She deserves a spin to a beautiful sunshine!



Looks great on you!


----------



## Myrkur

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the pattern with the pop of red!!
> 
> I die for that vintage bag!! It's just insane, cherish her!!
> 
> Gorgeous!! Love the stripes with the heels.
> 
> Here's mine. Please excuse the dirty mirror! I actually took the pic b/c I was excited about my new holographic oxfords from Urban Outfitters. Also, that top looks kinda brown in the pics, but in person it's very gray and goes well with the shoes....



Is it red or hot pink?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Myrkur said:


> Is it red or hot pink?



It's the red from pre-fall 2011 (pebbled leather). The lighting is just a little off in that room. It's true red in person!


----------



## BDgirl

cotonblanc said:


> My Summer 2011 oversized shirt, Spring 2012 skate slip-ons in natural python and also my new facet cuff in steel, I believe! cotonblanc



Monochrome chic! I love it


----------



## cotonblanc

luckybunny said:


> Brilliant outfit - very minimalist chic!





Myrkur said:


> I like your sweater.





BDgirl said:


> Monochrome chic! I love it



Thank you ladies for the reassuring words!  My Luggage Small and a better (not the best) photo of the new facet cuff I acquired in Hong Kong! I need to buy new Céline bags, I'm always seen and posting the same old ones... cotonblanc


----------



## eggpudding

cotonblanc said:


> My Summer 2011 oversized shirt, Spring 2012 skate slip-ons in natural python and also my new facet cuff in steel, I believe! cotonblanc



You look fantastic! Them slip-ons, doe


----------



## p.l.s

Micro fluorescent pink!


----------



## unoma

p.l.s said:


> Micro fluorescent pink!


----------



## parislove

p.l.s said:


> Micro fluorescent pink!



Just awesome. I need that color too. Cant find it anywhere


----------



## p.l.s

parislove said:


> Just awesome. I need that color too. Cant find it anywhere


I got this bag last year in Malaysia. I don't think they produce this colour any more.


----------



## d00rvm

Finally the app is working again!
Here's ny latest addition to my celine family:
The Box!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

d00rvm said:


> Finally the app is working again!
> Here's ny latest addition to my celine family:
> The Box!
> View attachment 2117829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117830
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117831


Beautiful...congrats!


----------



## parislove

p.l.s said:


> I got this bag last year in Malaysia. I don't think they produce this colour any more.



I don't either searched everywhere like the structure also. It s just perfect. Cherish her!


----------



## d00rvm

yoyotomatoe said:


> Beautiful...congrats!



Thanks yoyo


----------



## bbagsforever

My amazing Celine zip cabas


----------



## unoma

d00rvm said:


> Finally the app is working again!
> Here's ny latest addition to my celine family:
> The Box!
> View attachment 2117829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117830
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117831



Oh my


----------



## d00rvm

unoma said:


> Oh my



Lol


----------



## ThyLun

Me with the Lizard faced bag


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ThyLun said:


> Me with the Lizard faced bag


This is a beauty


----------



## ThyLun

yoyotomatoe said:


> This is a beauty


Thanks!


----------



## mariko

Celebrating my dear friend's baby shower


----------



## BDgirl

ThyLun said:


> Me with the Lizard faced bag



Croc phantom is the best!


----------



## dinabobina

Just bought the vermillion Celine trapeze today from nyc boutique on madison! Still deciding if i should keep or exchange for another color/model? I have also purchased the Celine trapeze in navy blue and tricolor of white, camel and blue couple weeks ago! 

Any thoughts on the vermillion color? Which to keep return? Also, one of my wishlist is the celine box in black and gold in a size medium! So also questioning whether to return any of these in exchange for celine box?


----------



## ThyLun

BDgirl said:


> Croc phantom is the best!


You got that right!  Love those in bright and unique colors too!


----------



## ThyLun

dinabobina said:


> Just bought the vermillion Celine trapeze today from nyc boutique on madison! Still deciding if i should keep or exchange for another color/model? I have also purchased the Celine trapeze in navy blue and tricolor of white, camel and blue couple weeks ago!
> 
> Any thoughts on the vermillion color? Which to keep return? Also, one of my wishlist is the celine box in black and gold in a size medium! So also questioning whether to return any of these in exchange for celine box?


Keep the vermillion and tri-colored one! Return the black/navy blue suede(if you still are able to) for a black ghw box since they're rather similar. The more vibrant colored trapezes are worth keeping!


----------



## d00rvm

dinabobina said:


> Just bought the vermillion Celine trapeze today from nyc boutique on madison! Still deciding if i should keep or exchange for another color/model? I have also purchased the Celine trapeze in navy blue and tricolor of white, camel and blue couple weeks ago!
> 
> Any thoughts on the vermillion color? Which to keep return? Also, one of my wishlist is the celine box in black and gold in a size medium! So also questioning whether to return any of these in exchange for celine box?



Go for the box
Just purchased it and love it to death already!
You can wear it as an clutch, but also as an casual every day bag with the shoulder strap!


----------



## d00rvm

Here is last nights outfit for dinner:
Dolce & Gabbana blazer, 
Pin-up tshirt and leather pants from Givenchy, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's


----------



## fufu

d00rvm said:


> Here is last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer,
> Pin-up tshirt and leather pants from Givenchy, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's
> 
> View attachment 2120279



Looking fabulous


----------



## yoyotomatoe

d00rvm said:


> Here is last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer,
> Pin-up tshirt and leather pants from Givenchy, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's
> 
> View attachment 2120279



You look great! Love that outfit and the box.


----------



## dinabobina

ThyLun said:


> Keep the vermillion and tri-colored one! Return the black/navy blue suede(if you still are able to) for a black ghw box since they're rather similar. The more vibrant colored trapezes are worth keeping!


Yes exactly what I was thinking! I will definitely try to return the navy one. But in term of practical use do you think the trapeze is equivalent to box? Like I could still wear with most outfits from day to night, etc?


----------



## dinabobina

d00rvm said:


> Go for the box
> Just purchased it and love it to death already!
> You can wear it as an clutch, but also as an casual every day bag with the shoulder strap!


I agree! Which of the trapeze do you think I could exchange for? just saw your post of your outfit with box its fabulous!!


----------



## ThyLun

dinabobina said:


> Yes exactly what I was thinking! I will definitely try to return the navy one. But in term of practical use do you think the trapeze is equivalent to box? Like I could still wear with most outfits from day to night, etc?



Yes, I do think that the trapeze is very similar to the box, just minus the "wings"!  I personally feel that the box can be a bag that you can carry for all occasions, be it a casual day out for shopping or for a formal dinner. It can act as an everyday bag with the strap and also a clutch should you remove the strap (I think it's possible). I would say go for it!


----------



## d00rvm

fufu said:


> Looking fabulous



Thanks fufu


----------



## d00rvm

yoyotomatoe said:


> You look great! Love that outfit and the box.



Thanks yoyo


----------



## d00rvm

dinabobina said:


> I agree! Which of the trapeze do you think I could exchange for? just saw your post of your outfit with box its fabulous!!



If I were you...
I think I would exchange the black trapeze for the black box!
But that's my choice


----------



## cotonblanc

d00rvm said:


> Here is last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer,
> Pin-up tshirt and leather pants from Givenchy, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's
> 
> View attachment 2120279



Always so stunning.


----------



## d00rvm

cotonblanc said:


> Always so stunning.



Thank you sweet C


----------



## soholaleni

d00rvm said:


> Here is last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer,
> Pin-up tshirt and leather pants from Givenchy, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's
> 
> View attachment 2120279



Love!!!


----------



## Myrkur

d00rvm said:


> Finally the app is working again!
> Here's ny latest addition to my celine family:
> The Box!
> View attachment 2117829
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117830
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117831



I've added you on Instagram!


----------



## fettfleck

Céline in action! My beloved Micro! Take it everywhere!


----------



## fufu

fettfleck said:


> Céline in action! My beloved Micro! Take it everywhere!



Hehe I'm liking your pictures of using cat faces. Not forgetting your beautiful micro too


----------



## unoma

d00rvm said:


> Here is last nights outfit for dinner:
> Dolce & Gabbana blazer,
> Pin-up tshirt and leather pants from Givenchy, my Celine box and my CL Bianca's
> 
> View attachment 2120279



That is a Fab look


----------



## fettfleck

fufu said:


> Hehe I'm liking your pictures of using cat faces. Not forgetting your beautiful micro too



Haha, ya, that app is really fun. Thank you!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

fettfleck said:


> Céline in action! My beloved Micro! Take it everywhere!



Love your micro.


----------



## fettfleck

yoyotomatoe said:


> Love your micro.



Thank you, yoyotomatoe!


----------



## fendifemale

purse-nality said:


> woohoo!!!  won't be able to share anytime soon... in the meantime, will have to oggle at everyone's pics and kill myself w/ envy! :greengrin:
> 
> 
> ^*kat*, camel goes perfectly w/ turq! luv that dress!


Ditto. On my wishlist though.


----------



## nattie1020

Ok, not new to TPF (used to frequent the hermes blog), but I've now transitioned to Celine and fell in love with the Luggage and Phantom bags. 

So without further waiting, here's my new indigo python phantom purse


----------



## jsworld

ThyLun said:


> Me with the Lizard faced bag


LOVE that color! Nice lizard face!


----------



## jsworld

designerdiva40 said:


> I've gone back to using my slate blue Phantom...... Love this bag & the colour seems to go with most outfits


is that the slate blue? I love the color! I was thinking of this or the sun yellow....


----------



## CPrincessUK

nattie1020 said:


> Ok, not new to TPF (used to frequent the hermes blog), but I've now transitioned to Celine and fell in love with the Luggage and Phantom bags.
> 
> So without further waiting, here's my new indigo python phantom purse
> 
> View attachment 2121089



Looks beautiful, great modelling pic.


----------



## nattie1020

CPrincessUK said:


> Looks beautiful, great modelling pic.



Thanks


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nattie1020 said:


> Ok, not new to TPF (used to frequent the hermes blog), but I've now transitioned to Celine and fell in love with the Luggage and Phantom bags.
> 
> So without further waiting, here's my new indigo python phantom purse
> 
> View attachment 2121089



Beautiful and you wear it well. Is that a small?


----------



## fufu

nattie1020 said:


> Ok, not new to TPF (used to frequent the hermes blog), but I've now transitioned to Celine and fell in love with the Luggage and Phantom bags.
> 
> So without further waiting, here's my new indigo python phantom purse
> 
> View attachment 2121089



Looking awesome with your phantom


----------



## nattie1020

yoyotomatoe said:


> Beautiful and you wear it well. Is that a small?



Thank you yoyotomatoe. 

Yup, it's a small. I'm 5'4. I think the large would have looked way too big


----------



## nattie1020

fufu said:


> Looking awesome with your phantom



Thank you fufu &#10084;


----------



## ThyLun

jsworld said:


> LOVE that color! Nice lizard face!


Thanks!!


----------



## fufu

taking a pic with my Micro Souris Luggage.


----------



## DoubleDutch

This is me and my new-to-me Celine Mini Luggage in pebbled Camel:


----------



## fufu

DoubleDutch said:


> This is me and my new-to-me Celine Mini Luggage in pebbled Camel:



Camel Mini is stunning  You have a great smile too ^^


----------



## nattie1020

DoubleDutch said:


> This is me and my new-to-me Celine Mini Luggage in pebbled Camel:



I love that it's versatile for sneakers or stilettos


----------



## d00rvm

unoma said:


> That is a Fab look



Thanks unoma


----------



## smally

DoubleDutch said:


> This is me and my new-to-me Celine Mini Luggage in pebbled Camel:



Your smile says it all, you and your Camel Luggage look fantastic together


----------



## parislove

One of my celines


----------



## unoma

DoubleDutch said:


> This is me and my new-to-me Celine Mini Luggage in pebbled Camel:



Lovely bag and perfect smile


----------



## unoma

parislove said:


> One of my celines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122434



You are rocking it.


----------



## parislove

unoma said:


> You are rocking it.



Thankqq unoma ! X


----------



## DoubleDutch

fufu said:


> Camel Mini is stunning  You have a great smile too ^^



Thank you!!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

smally said:


> Your smile says it all, you and your Camel Luggage look fantastic together



Thank you deary! It came with a lovely note


----------



## DoubleDutch

unoma said:


> Lovely bag and perfect smile



Thank you so much Unoma


----------



## DoubleDutch

nattie1020 said:


> I love that it's versatile for sneakers or stilettos



Thank you Nattie! I don't wear stilleto's so it's for the best


----------



## bagfanaticqueen

I recently got a mini luggage in the colour vermillion. However the logo is silver instead of gold. Should it be silver instead? Just wondering....


----------



## hellomissa

So....I was super fed up with all the FAKES out there (kept trying to score a "deal" but as it turns out they're almost all fake) and just decided to take advantage of the grand opening of Celine BEVERLY HILLS this weekend instead. Snagged up this baby and put my baby boy in it for a spin! he loves it and so do i!!!

Ladies and gents....here it is...celine mini luggage in smooth pearl gray, newest for this season according to the SA! Silver logo and zippers.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hellomissa said:


> So....I was super fed up with all the FAKES out there (kept trying to score a "deal" but as it turns out they're almost all fake) and just decided to take advantage of the grand opening of Celine BEVERLY HILLS this weekend instead. Snagged up this baby and put my baby boy in it for a spin! he loves it and so do i!!!
> 
> Ladies and gents....here it is...celine mini luggage in smooth pearl gray, newest for this season according to the SA! Silver logo and zippers.



I totally know what you mean by the fakes! Congrats...it is beautiful!


----------



## lisabmiller

Celine opened in Beverly Hills???


----------



## nattie1020

Slate blue at work


----------



## liumei5389

I purchased my Palmelato black mini luggage 3 days ago at the Celine boutique. Guess I was too caught up with which color/leather to buy, I didn't notice the bag comes with SO many scratches and scotch tape mark on the handle. More interestingly, the interior pocket hides another person's receipt. I want to bring it back to the store, but they don't take refunds. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## liumei5389

Sorry photos look weird in the last post. re-posting.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

nattie1020 said:


> Slate blue at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124320


Great pic! Your mini is stunning! Is it a blue gray?


liumei5389 said:


> I purchased my Palmelato black mini luggage 3 days ago at the Celine boutique. Guess I was too caught up with which color/leather to buy, I didn't notice the bag comes with SO many scratches and scotch tape mark on the handle. More interestingly, the interior pocket hides another person's receipt. I want to bring it back to the store, but they don't take refunds. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2124389
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124390


Wow congrats! Do you mind telling me how much your palmelato mini was? I know the this bag costs more then the regular smooth mini because of the leather. Thanks!


----------



## liumei5389

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great pic! Your mini is stunning! Is it a blue gray?
> 
> Wow congrats! Do you mind telling me how much your palmelato mini was? I know the this bag costs more then the regular smooth mini because of the leather. Thanks!


I bought it for $3450+$300tax. I like it a lot, it def holds up its shape, except there are so many imperfection with the bag. Not sure what to do about it


----------



## yoyotomatoe

liumei5389 said:


> I bought it for $3450+$300tax. I like it a lot, it def holds up its shape, except there are so many imperfection with the bag. Not sure what to do about it


Thanks for the info! I guess the imperfections comes with the territory for this type of smoother leather compared to the drummed. But the look is definitely more luxurious. I wonder if some leather conditioner may help darken the leather and hide the scuffs?


----------



## liumei5389

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks for the info! I guess the imperfections comes with the territory for this type of smoother leather compared to the drummed. But the look is definitely more luxurious. I wonder if some leather conditioner may help darken the leather and hide the scuffs?


True but it's super heavy :/


----------



## yoyotomatoe

liumei5389 said:


> True but it's super heavy :/


Really?? Heavier then the regular smooth and drummed leather you find?


----------



## liumei5389

yoyotomatoe said:


> Really?? Heavier then the regular smooth and drummed leather you find?


much heavier


----------



## yoyotomatoe

liumei5389 said:


> much heavier


Oh no...I'll probably stick to a regular smooth leather then. Are you going to keep it?


----------



## liumei5389

yoyotomatoe said:


> Oh no...I'll probably stick to a regular smooth leather then. Are you going to keep it?


Celine has this no refund policy. So i guess so...except im pretty sure I purchased a used one since i found someone else's receipt in it..


----------



## yoyotomatoe

liumei5389 said:


> Celine has this no refund policy. So i guess so...except im pretty sure I purchased a used one since i found someone else's receipt in it..



Really? That's silly! And if they have no refunds, how did they get this used Celine? Is the receipt from the Celine boutique?


----------



## liumei5389

yoyotomatoe said:


> Really? That's silly! And if they have no refunds, how did they get this used Celine? Is the receipt from the Celine boutique?


 
Exchange I think...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

liumei5389 said:


> Exchange I think...



Oh yes. Well either way it is beautiful and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## nattie1020

yoyotomatoe said:


> Great pic! Your mini is stunning! Is it a blue gray?
> 
> Wow congrats! Do you mind telling me how much your palmelato mini was? I know the this bag costs more then the regular smooth mini because of the leather. Thanks!



Yup. It's a blue gray


----------



## InflightGoddess




----------



## yoyotomatoe

InflightGoddess said:


>


Your jungle mini is so gorg!


----------



## fettfleck

Before I went to work today! It is so easy to carry!


----------



## Aluxe

fettfleck said:


> Before I went to work today! It is so easy to carry!



Loving the power outfit in all black!


----------



## Myrkur

nattie1020 said:


> Ok, not new to TPF (used to frequent the hermes blog), but I've now transitioned to Celine and fell in love with the Luggage and Phantom bags.
> 
> So without further waiting, here's my new indigo python phantom purse
> 
> View attachment 2121089



Beauuutiful!


----------



## agalarowicz

new (pre-owned) dress


----------



## Dany_37

liumei5389 said:


> Sorry photos look weird in the last post. re-posting.
> View attachment 2124381
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124382
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124383


 

Hi liumei5389, I have the same bag as you and have the same issue with the scratch marks.  I think with this leather it just happens but I understand, you don't want to buy it already scratched.  What I did was purchase some leather conditioner (Leather Honey) and it worked wonders...it cleans, shines and eliminates those top surface scratches.  Good luck and we are bag twins...it's gorgeous!! Enjoy!!


----------



## liumei5389

Dany_37 said:


> Hi liumei5389, I have the same bag as you and have the same issue with the scratch marks.  I think with this leather it just happens but I understand, you don't want to buy it already scratched.  What I did was purchase some leather conditioner (Leather Honey) and it worked wonders...it cleans, shines and eliminates those top surface scratches.  Good luck and we are bag twins...it's gorgeous!! Enjoy!!


Thanks  i will try that


----------



## gwentan

agalarowicz said:


> new (pre-owned) dress



Lovely outfit. Is that a DVF dress?


----------



## sherrielin

dog in the phantom!


----------



## ilsecita

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!



love this


----------



## Sugar Cane

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!



Adorable! Little doggie looks very happy in the phantom


----------



## agalarowicz

gwentan said:


> Lovely outfit. Is that a DVF dress?


thanks  no, its called mayle or something


----------



## loves

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!



Aww smiley doggy face too cute and fab phantom


----------



## SecondTwinBorn

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!



Way too cute!  yes...both your dog and your bag!


----------



## BDgirl

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!



Both are reaalllyyy cute!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Taking my Celine luggage out for the day


----------



## yoyotomatoe

glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 2132062
> View attachment 2132063
> 
> 
> Taking my Celine luggage out for the day


Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## glamourdoll.

yoyotomatoe said:


> Looks great with your outfit!



Thanks!


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## AVogue

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> the fab *gchandler5*...


 

Love this one!  Leopard can look over the top I think but this is so standout yet neutral.


----------



## fufu

glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 2132062
> View attachment 2132063
> 
> 
> Taking my Celine luggage out for the day





loveceline30 said:


>



Looking fabulous ladies  



First outing with Micro Souris ^^


----------



## yoyotomatoe

fufu said:


> Looking fabulous ladies
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with Micro Souris ^^



Looks great on you! Congrats.


----------



## cotonblanc

My same-old: Luggage Small, Facet Cuff and Natural Python Skate Slip-ons.


----------



## BDgirl

cotonblanc said:


> My same-old: Luggage Small, Facet Cuff and Natural Python Skate Slip-ons.



Love the slip-ons!! I seriously need a pair right now..


----------



## littlehanoi

fufu said:


> Looking fabulous ladies
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with Micro Souris ^^



You look beautiful, love your dress too!


----------



## fufu

littlehanoi said:


> You look beautiful, love your dress too!




Thank you littlehanoi


----------



## fufu

yoyotomatoe said:


> Looks great on you! Congrats.



Thanks yoyo  



cotonblanc said:


> My same-old: Luggage Small, Facet Cuff and Natural Python Skate Slip-ons.



Looking great


----------



## bbagsforever

In Celine sunnies and with my box bag!


----------



## loveceline30

Thanks Love your Micro Souris! And by the way you are cute))



fufu said:


> Looking fabulous ladies


----------



## bagfetishperson

bbagsforever said:


> In Celine sunnies and with my box bag!



Wow, gorgeous red box.... Love the overall look.


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!



What color is this?


----------



## chaneholic

Just dolled up my phantom today! Extremely psyched, though I didn't quite enjoy my phantom when I first got it cos it weighs a ton. 
The grey croc phantom is lined with leather on the inside instead of suede and i think that added to the weight. (Never thought of that when i bought it ): ) 

Anyhows, i still enjoy dolling her up! 

Elephant is from Thai Airways Skyshop, was a 'feed the children' drive and coincidentally the twilly matches it and the phantom perfectly!


----------



## funfun001122

hellomissa said:


> So....I was super fed up with all the FAKES out there (kept trying to score a "deal" but as it turns out they're almost all fake) and just decided to take advantage of the grand opening of Celine BEVERLY HILLS this weekend instead. Snagged up this baby and put my baby boy in it for a spin! he loves it and so do i!!!
> 
> Ladies and gents....here it is...celine mini luggage in smooth pearl gray, newest for this season according to the SA! Silver logo and zippers.


I love both the bag and the dog! Adorable


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Me and the pup and my vintage Celine out for a walk...


----------



## d00rvm

Todays outfit;
Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!


----------



## sammie225

celine on friday


----------



## jacknoy

Me and my coquelicot nano at a recent trip in Seoul


----------



## fufu

KrissieNO.5 said:


> View attachment 2138099
> 
> 
> Me and the pup and my vintage Celine out for a walk...



Vintage celine, Love  



d00rvm said:


> Todays outfit;
> Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!
> View attachment 2138473



Celine box looks awesome, you look chic 



sammie225 said:


> celine on friday



Beautiful ensemble 



jacknoy said:


> Me and my coquelicot nano at a recent trip in Seoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140070



Looking great


----------



## jacknoy

Thank you


----------



## ohitbejasmine

taking my celine micro out for the first time shopping! &#128522;


----------



## yinnie

Some mod pics of my Celine leather biker vest, from recent holiday in March to Venice. It was sunny and clear day but sooooo cold! 
Vest purchased in Celine Rome store.


----------



## purse-nality

jacknoy said:


> Me and my coquelicot nano at a recent trip in Seoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140070



Gondoh!  The im's too! Sigh. I really need a nano


----------



## purse-nality

yinnie said:


> Some mod pics of my Celine leather biker vest, from recent holiday in March to Venice. It was sunny and clear day but sooooo cold!
> Vest purchased in Celine Rome store.


Gorj leathah & color! Ahh that backdrop, bellisima! 



bbagsforever said:


> In Celine sunnies and with my box bag!


Perfection! Luv the coat too.



chaneholic said:


> Just dolled up my phantom today! Extremely psyched, though I didn't quite enjoy my phantom when I first got it cos it weighs a ton.
> The grey croc phantom is lined with leather on the inside instead of suede and i think that added to the weight. (Never thought of that when i bought it ): )
> 
> Anyhows, i still enjoy dolling her up!
> 
> Elephant is from Thai Airways Skyshop, was a 'feed the children' drive and coincidentally the twilly matches it and the phantom perfectly!


Beauty! Luv the contrast of colors. Great idea to "summerize" a bag 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> View attachment 2138099
> 
> 
> Me and the pup and my vintage Celine out for a walk...


Nice & casual!



d00rvm said:


> Todays outfit;
> Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!
> View attachment 2138473


Gah! Can i raid your wardrobe?! Luv your rtw collection 



sammie225 said:


> celine on friday


Pretty pretty dune  Must get something in this color!


----------



## purse-nality

ohitbejasmine said:


> View attachment 2140715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my celine micro out for the first time shopping! &#128522;



Cute! For sure u got lots of compliments!


----------



## jacknoy

purse-nality said:


> Gondoh!  The im's too! Sigh. I really need a nano




Get one na!!!!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Sunday family day outfit, the skirt was a disaster... Too long... Stepped on it too many times as I carry my baby, and Im too inluuuuurve w/ my nano! Perfect mama bag!


----------



## olinolin

I am sharing my newww baby! Mini luggage i  citroen ... enlighten my dark outfit


----------



## Mi_Lan

Not really an action pic, but here is my bright orange Celine mini with me on the beach yesterday . She enjoyed the sun and beach &#127774;&#127774;&#127774;


----------



## fufu

yinnie said:


> Some mod pics of my Celine leather biker vest, from recent holiday in March to Venice. It was sunny and clear day but sooooo cold!
> Vest purchased in Celine Rome store.



Beautiful pictures, and your in my dream destination  



Bornsocialite26 said:


> View attachment 2141379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday family day outfit, the skirt was a disaster... Too long... Stepped on it too many times as I carry my baby, and Im too inluuuuurve w/ my nano! Perfect mama bag!



Loving your ensemble here and beautiful nano 



olinolin said:


> I am sharing my newww baby! Mini luggage i  citroen ... enlighten my dark outfit



Great dress with your sunshine mini  



Mi_Lan said:


> Not really an action pic, but here is my bright orange Celine mini with me on the beach yesterday . She enjoyed the sun and beach &#127774;&#127774;&#127774;
> View attachment 2142308



She really looked like she was having fun at the beach


----------



## CeePee08

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!



Your dog is the cutest! Hihi!


----------



## CeePee08

hellomissa said:


> So....I was super fed up with all the FAKES out there (kept trying to score a "deal" but as it turns out they're almost all fake) and just decided to take advantage of the grand opening of Celine BEVERLY HILLS this weekend instead. Snagged up this baby and put my baby boy in it for a spin! he loves it and so do i!!!
> 
> Ladies and gents....here it is...celine mini luggage in smooth pearl gray, newest for this season according to the SA! Silver logo and zippers.



Another cute dog here! )


----------



## xoxott

sammie225 said:


> celine on friday



Is this in Dune?


----------



## sammie225

xoxott said:


> Is this in Dune?



yes it's dune


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

sherrielin said:


> View attachment 2129730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog in the phantom!




Adorable pic!!  What color is that?


----------



## yinnie

fufu said:


> Beautiful pictures, and your in my dream destination



Thank you!! Venice is so beautiful, like the rest of Italy.   

Another pic from Venice


----------



## expatwife

bbagsforever said:


> In Celine sunnies and with my box bag!


 
I love your style and your box in particular!
Do you mind sharing- is the color classic red? Is it medium?
Thank you very much!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yinnie said:


> Thank you!! Venice is so beautiful, like the rest of Italy.
> 
> Another pic from Venice



gorgeous pix!!! I so need a vacation too *very jealous*


----------



## MelBB

Just got my micro luggage in orange!


----------



## bbagsforever

expatwife said:


> I love your style and your box in particular!
> Do you mind sharing- is the color classic red? Is it medium?
> Thank you very much!



Thank you!
Yes this is the medium size in classic red. I love the contrast against the gold hardware.


----------



## jacknoy

My bright citron nano, comfortable huge shirt of my hubby and my IMs


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Wow! Everyone looks awesome!!! Im glad to see this thread thriving since I started it! Here's my mini contribution for the week.


----------



## parislove

On my way to the city


----------



## parislove

Bornsocialite26 said:


> View attachment 2150366
> View attachment 2150367
> 
> Wow! Everyone looks awesome!!! Im glad to see this thread thriving since I started it! Here's my mini contribution for the week.



I love this trapeze. Looks very good on you!


----------



## sammie225

from yesterdays outfit


----------



## schadenfreude13

Taking the new girl out for quick errands.


----------



## cotonblanc

schadenfreude13 said:


> Taking the new girl out for quick errands.



Sublime! Less is more with such a pretty girl in your arms. Well done.


----------



## sammix3

It's been a while since I posted in the Celine forum. Here are some pics of me and my fluo pink mini in Vegas.


----------



## gummyb34r5

sammix3 said:


> It's been a while since I posted in the Celine forum. Here are some pics of me and my fluo pink mini in Vegas.
> 
> View attachment 2150758
> 
> View attachment 2150759


That fluo pink gets me everytime  . Do you mind sharing how tall you are ? I'm picking up my mini soon and I'm hoping it would look as good on me as it does on you, hehe.


----------



## abliu

schadenfreude13 said:


> Taking the new girl out for quick errands.


Ooo--ee, that combo of the python, leather and suede is KILLER and totally making me want one. Clearly it looks lovely on you, how do you like it so far?


----------



## sammix3

gummyb34r5 said:


> That fluo pink gets me everytime  . Do you mind sharing how tall you are ? I'm picking up my mini soon and I'm hoping it would look as good on me as it does on you, hehe.



I'm 4"11.5


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

abliu said:


> Ooo--ee, that combo of the python, leather and suede is KILLER and totally making me want one. Clearly it looks lovely on you, how do you like it so far?


----------



## gummyb34r5

sammix3 said:


> I'm 4"11.5



Omgggg no way!!!! I'm 4'11 too.  LOL you have no idea how happy you just made me, haha.  Do you find the mini too big or heavy?


----------



## soholaleni

schadenfreude13 said:


> Taking the new girl out for quick errands.



WOW!!! This is beautiful!!!


----------



## sammix3

gummyb34r5 said:


> Omgggg no way!!!! I'm 4'11 too.  LOL you have no idea how happy you just made me, haha.  Do you find the mini too big or heavy?



I don't find it too big but it does get heavy so I try to keep what I bring to a minimum.  If it does get heavy I just wear it on my shoulders.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Bornsocialite26 said:


> View attachment 2150366
> View attachment 2150367
> 
> Wow! Everyone looks awesome!!! Im glad to see this thread thriving since I started it! Here's my mini contribution for the week.


 bella! already saw your pictures n fb , it looks great on you!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

d00rvm said:


> Todays outfit;
> Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!
> View attachment 2138473


love this outfit!!


----------



## Jish

sammie225 said:


> celine on friday



Such a nice colour. Goes with everything!


----------



## schadenfreude13

abliu said:


> Ooo--ee, that combo of the python, leather and suede is KILLER and totally making me want one. Clearly it looks lovely on you, how do you like it so far?



I'm in love. Seriously. It's currently living on top of our dresser so I get to see it more often vs. tucked away in the dustbag, like the rest of my now-forgotten goodies.

I'm honestly trying to figure out how I can carry it to a wedding this weekend. Obviously not - but the idea is still there.


----------



## masime

Me and my Trio 
I wish I could afford a box or a luggage tote. Your bags are all so goregous!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> bella! already saw your pictures n fb , it looks great on you!



Awwwww Chloe you are too sweet!!!!! Hey where are the mod pics of your trio? We are twins w/ that powder!!!!


----------



## jessiipoo08

MelBB said:


> Just got my micro luggage in orange!


love your micro! such a pretty color!


----------



## cotonblanc

Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.


----------



## howardu09

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.



Tough choice between the two, but I think the blade looks awesome on you. I like the length of the shoulder strap and the perfect amount of GHW


----------



## cheoucheou

My medium box in grey with silver hw..


----------



## smokygg99

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.


Blade all the way!  perfect length, nice clasp. The only thing I find cute about the all soft is the pouch (like a little mini me ) other than that I don't find it very appealing.
maybe you should wait for the blade in python from fall 2013 (for more texture ).


----------



## Jezebel7

parislove said:


> On my way to the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150478



Parislove, I see from the pic that you live in Holland. Can you tell me when and especially where you bought your Luggage? I'm dying to get one!


----------



## flirtology

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.


Blade! soooo adorable!


----------



## flirtology

cheoucheou said:


> My medium box in grey with silver hw..


I'm rarely into SHW. But your grey with SHW has to be one of the prettier boxes around


----------



## colette_h

soooo lovely color match! where did you get coat?


----------



## bkkbee

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.



You know, I thought I was all about the Blade (it seems more interesting to me), but looking at these pics, the All Soft is hanging nicely from your shoulder and looks really comfortable.

smokygg99, the blade in python this fall sounds *really* interesting!  I need to get to a boutique sometime!


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

I really like the blade on you.. I like the way it falls near your hip.


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

flirtology said:


> Blade! soooo adorable!


Blade!


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.


Blade! I like the way it falls near your hip!


----------



## cheoucheou

flirtology said:


> I'm rarely into SHW. But your grey with SHW has to be one of the prettier boxes around


Thank you flirtology , it's my first SHW box, before I purchased it, the SHW was a big concern to me, but after I received it, I totally fell in love with it


----------



## jenayb

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.


----------



## jenayb

schadenfreude13 said:


> Taking the new girl out for quick errands.


 
LOVE this bag!


----------



## cotonblanc

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Blade! I like the way it falls near your hip!





NewlyObsessedd said:


> Blade!



Thanks, I love how it hangs on the front! It has a very relaxed vibe.



NewlyObsessedd said:


> I really like the blade on you.. I like the way it falls near your hip.



Exactly! Sigh.



bkkbee said:


> You know, I thought I was all about the Blade (it seems more interesting to me), but looking at these pics, the All Soft is hanging nicely from your shoulder and looks really comfortable.
> 
> smokygg99, the blade in python this fall sounds *really* interesting!  I need to get to a boutique sometime!



I don't like how boxy and bulky the All Soft is on the shoulder, it's just very uncomfortable.



flirtology said:


> Blade! soooo adorable!



Thanks!



smokygg99 said:


> Blade all the way!  perfect length, nice clasp. The only thing I find cute about the all soft is the pouch (like a little mini me ) other than that I don't find it very appealing.
> maybe you should wait for the blade in python from fall 2013 (for more texture ).



I already have a python bag (though not Céline) and I think I would love to own something palmelato! The mini me clutch in the All Soft is nice but I must remind myself that I cannot buy a bag just for a smaller bag inside.

Thanks all. I'm now thinking if I should get the LAST navy piece in the store for a whopping S$3950 (US$3,180 and I get like a bit of discount at the store) or shall I pre-order a black one from DF (I save almost US$1,000 that way). But I have too many black bags and I thought navy would be a nice option! Ugh. I can't decide. And this bag is so, so pricey for something pretty simple (I admit that the folding technique is innovative) and I don't really know how palmelato leather ages apart from developing an oily sheen.

Here is another shot of me with the black one! What do I do?


----------



## fandmcarebear

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.



Definitely the blade!  I nearly died when I saw it in person.  I have gone through just about every phoebe philo celine bag there is and this one takes the cake for so many reasons:
1. Gorgeous smooth and flawless exterior
2 yummy suede inside 
3.  Fun pockets/zips for gizmos and gadgets
4 structured without being over done
5. Shoulder or crossbody option!
6. Etc etc etc
I may be biased because I just bought it in sienna....but I think the allsoft has NOTHING on the BLADE!


----------



## smokygg99

fandmcarebear said:


> Definitely the blade!  I nearly died when I saw it in person.  I have gone through just about every phoebe philo celine bag there is and this one takes the cake for so many reasons:
> 1. Gorgeous smooth and flawless exterior
> 2 yummy suede inside
> 3.  Fun pockets/zips for gizmos and gadgets
> 4 structured without being over done
> 5. Shoulder or crossbody option!
> 6. Etc etc etc
> I may be biased because I just bought it in sienna....but I think the allsoft has NOTHING on the BLADE!


Agreed and signed!!!!!!!! 
the blade looks super stylish, it has clean lines without being too classic. I think you should get it fast  the palmeleto leather is exquisite and much easier to take care of.
the navy one is a blade too?
fandmcarebear a sienna blade yummm, maybe some pictures of it ?


----------



## cotonblanc

fandmcarebear said:


> Definitely the blade!  I nearly died when I saw it in person.  I have gone through just about every phoebe philo celine bag there is and this one takes the cake for so many reasons:
> 1. Gorgeous smooth and flawless exterior
> 2 yummy suede inside
> 3.  Fun pockets/zips for gizmos and gadgets
> 4 structured without being over done
> 5. Shoulder or crossbody option!
> 6. Etc etc etc
> I may be biased because I just bought it in sienna....but I think the allsoft has NOTHING on the BLADE!



Congrats! I actually tried on the sienna! It is such a nice warm alternative to camel, which can look a little icy at times!  I fully agree on all points, I've handled quite a number of Célines and this one seems to have what it takes to rekindle my love for Phoebe! 



smokygg99 said:


> Agreed and signed!!!!!!!!
> the blade looks super stylish, it has clean lines without being too classic. I think you should get it fast  the palmeleto leather is exquisite and much easier to take care of.
> the navy one is a blade too?
> fandmcarebear a sienna blade yummm, maybe some pictures of it ?



Actually, it seems that the palmelato has taken up quite a few scratches, and that it is why I am a bit hesitant to buy the display piece. God knows how many other people have tried it before and after me!  Yes, the original photo I posted is of the navy. The last one is black. Both are palmelato. 

I still have time to think!


----------



## waialaegirl

The Blade!  I like the cross body messenger option.  It looks sporty but classy on you.


----------



## d00rvm

Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and my CL's


----------



## NeonLights

cotonblanc said:


> Thanks, I love how it hangs on the front! It has a very relaxed vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how boxy and bulky the All Soft is on the shoulder, it's just very uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a python bag (though not Céline) and I think I would love to own something palmelato! The mini me clutch in the All Soft is nice but I must remind myself that I cannot buy a bag just for a smaller bag inside.
> 
> Thanks all. I'm now thinking if I should get the LAST navy piece in the store for a whopping S$3950 (US$3,180 and I get like a bit of discount at the store) or shall I pre-order a black one from DF (I save almost US$1,000 that way). But I have too many black bags and I thought navy would be a nice option! Ugh. I can't decide. And this bag is so, so pricey for something pretty simple (I admit that the folding technique is innovative) and I don't really know how palmelato leather ages apart from developing an oily sheen.
> 
> Here is another shot of me with the black one! What do I do?


 
Def love the blade on you a lot more! The classic clean lines does it for me!!


----------



## NeonLights

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and my CL's
> 
> View attachment 2156026



Dress is such a beautiful cut! Great outfit!


----------



## sammie225

love everyones celine  the box clutch is so cute


----------



## fandmcarebear

smokygg99 said:


> Agreed and signed!!!!!!!!
> the blade looks super stylish, it has clean lines without being too classic. I think you should get it fast  the palmeleto leather is exquisite and much easier to take care of.
> the navy one is a blade too?
> fandmcarebear a sienna blade yummm, maybe some pictures of it ?


 

You got it!  It's on its way from BG....its a beautiful darker tan with this gorgeous PINK undertone which is what made me fall in love.  I dont think the pics catch that PINK undertone as well as you can see it in person.  Will post em as soon as she gets here!


----------



## smokygg99

fandmcarebear said:


> You got it!  It's on its way from BG....its a beautiful darker tan with this gorgeous PINK undertone which is what made me fall in love.  I dont think the pics catch that PINK undertone as well as you can see it in person.  Will post em as soon as she gets here!


That's exactly how I described this color  
this is why I got confused from this post on that page http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-celine-bag-pictures-here-634082-280.html, I though it was tan at first because the camera didn't capture the color as I had it in my memory (saw an edge in this color it's lovely ) love that sandy pinkish-brown color. Do you know if there is a phantom in sienna?


----------



## soholaleni

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and my CL's
> 
> View attachment 2156026



You look fabulous!!! Love the box used as a clutch


----------



## fandmcarebear

smokygg99 said:


> That's exactly how I described this color
> this is why I got confused from this post on that page http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/post-your-celine-bag-pictures-here-634082-280.html, I though it was tan at first because the camera didn't capture the color as I had it in my memory (saw an edge in this color it's lovely ) love that sandy pinkish-brown color. Do you know if there is a phantom in sienna?


 
I have seen it in the palmetto saddle color, but not yet in sienna.  I bet it exists...will keep an eye out!


----------



## d00rvm

NeonLights said:


> Dress is such a beautiful cut! Great outfit!



Thanks NeonLights


----------



## d00rvm

soholaleni said:


> You look fabulous!!! Love the box used as a clutch



Thank you soholaleni!


----------



## Riverie

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and my CL's
> 
> View attachment 2156026


Gorgeous! I love your style!


----------



## Monaliceke

d00rvm said:


> Had dinner last night in my newest Celine dress, carrying my Celine box and my CL's
> 
> View attachment 2156026



You look very elegant in Celine


----------



## d00rvm

Riverie said:


> Gorgeous! I love your style!



Thank you


----------



## d00rvm

luxemadam said:


> You look very elegant in Celine



Thanksss


----------



## Nolia

*Today's look!! The weather is finally good enough for me to take my Lipstick Micro for a spin!!
Paired with my trust Loubs, I'm going for a black/white/red kind of day!!*


----------



## melikey

Small Trapeze in black drummed calfskin and suede.


----------



## jacknoy

My naughty lil darling with my slate blue phantom


----------



## jacknoy

Sistahs my slate and Jimjoy24's medium flesh


----------



## Kern

cotonblanc said:


> Well, technically not mine yet but I can't decide if I prefer the All Soft or the Blade better! I am thinking that I should bite the bullet and just buy the Blade! Opinions much appreciated.




Haha same problem here. I would really like a mix of those two bags. The structured leather of the All soft, with the gold blade, on the all soft model, with the possibility to wear it cross body. In the store in Antwerp where I buy the Céline bags they only have one All soft black right now. Not sure if I need to get it. I think I like the All soft better, but maybe with python. I don't like the button's on the blade. But the golden detail at the front is so lovely and makes the bag more special..


----------



## NeonLights

jacknoy said:


> Sistahs my slate and Jimjoy24's medium flesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164714



Love them both..


----------



## unoma

Nolia said:


> *Today's look!! The weather is finally good enough for me to take my Lipstick Micro for a spin!!
> Paired with my trust Loubs, I'm going for a black/white/red kind of day!!*


----------



## Nolia

unoma said:


>



Thank you, unoma!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Nolia said:


> *Today's look!! The weather is finally good enough for me to take my Lipstick Micro for a spin!!
> Paired with my trust Loubs, I'm going for a black/white/red kind of day!!*



Are those Rag & Bone skinnies? If yes... we're twins again Nolia!!! 
Btw, you look fab (as always)!


----------



## Nolia

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Are those Rag & Bone skinnies? If yes... we're twins again Nolia!!!
> Btw, you look fab (as always)!



Nope! They are lowly, Forever XXI skinnies. However, now that you mention it, I will go and check out Rag and Bones.  You have great taste, Cec!!


----------



## d00rvm

Celebrated Kingsday last Tuesday
Celine pebbled biker jacket, Celine box, Givenchy T-shirt, Givenchy Leggings, Isabel Marant baya sneakers and Borsalino hat!
And a Bacardi coke in my hands LOL


----------



## annniu

New Celine Bag Florence, Italy...


----------



## ilsecita

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 2166282
> 
> 
> Celebrated Kingsday last Tuesday
> Celine pebbled biker jacket, Celine box, Givenchy T-shirt, Givenchy Leggings, Isabel Marant baya sneakers and Borsalino hat!
> And a Bacardi coke in my hands LOL



You look amazing! Such a cool vibe!


----------



## melikey

The love affair continues... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Small Trapeze, looks huge in mirror pictures!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Mee today


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

First time taking my bright orange trapeze out today


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

d00rvm said:


> View attachment 2166282
> 
> 
> Celebrated Kingsday last Tuesday
> Celine pebbled biker jacket, Celine box, Givenchy T-shirt, Givenchy Leggings, Isabel Marant baya sneakers and Borsalino hat!
> And a Bacardi coke in my hands LOL



You look fab as always !!!!


----------



## melikey

mimi_glasshouse said:


> View attachment 2169379
> 
> 
> First time taking my bright orange trapeze out today



This is gorge.


----------



## cmm62

Sweetyqbk said:


> Mee today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2167266
> View attachment 2167267


 
that color is divine!


----------



## d00rvm

ilsecita said:


> You look amazing! Such a cool vibe!



Thanks


----------



## AdrinaZ

my first Celine  Luggage NANO


----------



## am2022

so pretty!!!!


AdrinaZ said:


> my first Celine  Luggage NANO


----------



## expatwife

bbagsforever said:


> Thank you!
> Yes this is the medium size in classic red. I love the contrast against the gold hardware.



Great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## unoma

AdrinaZ said:


> my first Celine  Luggage NANO


Congrats


----------



## melikey

Miami Vice-esque, lol.


----------



## sarahmoon714

purse-nality said:


> Rainy holiday w/ ds... Wet or dry, Phantom was indeed a travel workhorse



Could u tell me how tall u are for reference?


----------



## ongvove

mimi_glasshouse said:


> View attachment 2169379
> 
> 
> First time taking my bright orange trapeze out today


 we have the same bag


----------



## ongvove

Hi everyone, I just bought a Trapeza and looking to buy a luggage.  there is no celine store where I'm staying, so I have to buy them online (probably linderstore or reebonz, reebonz is where i got my trapeze  or if you have any suggestion, i will def check them out ) Since i havent try on the luggage myself yet, i need you guys input on what size if the luggage would suit my height ( im 163cm). THank you ladies


----------



## cotonblanc

Wearing my Summer 2011 white shirt with rounded hem and also my Fall 2011 royal blue trousers that is a part of the perfect trouser series Phoebe does every season. And if I get a dollar for every medic/nurse joke, I might be able to buy another set of this outfit!

Luggage Small and facet cuff not pictured.  God, I'm doing the faux pas of almost wearing a single designer head to toe. Yikes!  cotonblanc


----------



## french affair

@ cotonblanc
Great trousers, love the whole outfit!

with my new sienna mini


----------



## unoma

french affair said:


> @ cotonblanc
> Great trousers, love the whole outfit!
> 
> with my new sienna mini



Oh my


----------



## smokygg99

french affair said:


> @ cotonblanc
> Great trousers, love the whole outfit!
> 
> with my new sienna mini


Gorgeous bag!!!!!!!!! and love your Valentino studded flats, love the ensemble, it's perfect


----------



## jessi2007

french affair said:


> @ cotonblanc
> Great trousers, love the whole outfit!
> 
> with my new sienna mini


so pretty!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

french affair said:


> @ cotonblanc
> Great trousers, love the whole outfit!
> 
> with my new sienna mini



Thank you french affair and I think the sienna is wonderful on you! How is the bag and the palmelato leather doing?


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Sorry the pic came out so blurry, we were in a really dark restaurant for a birthday... but here she is... my pink python box I was so stressed over!!


----------



## unoma

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Sorry the pic came out so blurry, we were in a really dark restaurant for a birthday... but here she is... my pink python box I was so stressed over!!


Go girl


----------



## dyna212

I love my rodeo in pm size. Perfect match with my new purchased nano orange


----------



## PollyGal

Such beautiful bags!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Sorry the pic came out so blurry, we were in a really dark restaurant for a birthday... but here she is... my pink python box I was so stressed over!!



Amazing bag! Love how the pink just POPs even though the setting is dark!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I feel summery today, so here's my outfit:

*H&M* blouse
*Rag & Bone* jeans
*Céline* clutch
*Hermès* belt and bracelet
*Valentino* kitten heels


----------



## smokygg99

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I feel summery today, so here's my outfit:
> 
> *H&M* blouse
> *Rag & Bone* jeans
> *Céline* clutch
> *Hermès* belt and bracelet
> *Valentino* kitten heels
> 
> View attachment 2177403


waoooooooohhh you look amazing!!! , love your valentino's and your shirt, it's very well putt together


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Amazing bag! Love how the pink just POPs even though the setting is dark!


Thanks    ...it is such a cheerful bag cause of the color!!


----------



## Flip88

NewlyObsessedd said:


> Sorry the pic came out so blurry, we were in a really dark restaurant for a birthday... but here she is... my pink python box I was so stressed over!!



She is a beauty


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

smokygg99 said:


> waoooooooohhh you look amazing!!! , love your valentino's and your shirt, it's very well putt together



hehe thanks Smoky! You're too kind


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

Flip88 said:


> She is a beauty


Thanks )


----------



## melikey

Small Trapeze in black drummed calfskin and suede.


----------



## Nolia

*Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :giggles: Weekend's here!  Get to break out my micro!

"Big Deal" top, skinny red ghw belt, double slit maxi skirt - H&M
Celine Lipstick Smooth Micro Luggage 
Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie*


----------



## smokygg99

Nolia said:


> *Tonight's outfit. I adore this skirt but since I am petite, it drags on the floor. So... I think that's a great excuse to wear platforms, don't you? :giggles: Weekend's hear!  Get to break out my micro!
> 
> "Big Deal" top, skinny red ghw belt, double slit maxi skirt - H&M
> Celine Lipstick Smooth Micro Luggage
> Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie*


rooooo love your madame butterfly loubies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your micro is gorgeous!


----------



## Nolia

smokygg99 said:


> rooooo love your madame butterfly loubies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your micro is gorgeous!



Thank you~


----------



## nadnadine

love the outfit with the hat and celine!


----------



## NewlyObsessedd

I'm posting another pic of her (pink python box) since I'm falling in love more & more every day.. I never thought this color could be so versatile 
(Moschino graffiti pants, black blazer & Zara pumps)


----------



## flower71

My  Cabas Bicolour linen/orange


----------



## BagBragger

flower71 said:


> My  Cabas Bicolour linen/orange



That orange against that linen is very pretty.  What a wonderfully cheerful summer bag!!!!


----------



## LuxeLife1

Celine bags quite nice would like to see one in person.


----------



## saansh

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day


Looks fantastic!


----------



## saansh

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2176977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my rodeo in pm size. Perfect match with my new purchased nano orange


Love love love! Nano is my favourite


----------



## 2tfrutti

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I feel summery today, so here's my outfit:
> 
> *H&M* blouse
> *Rag & Bone* jeans
> *Céline* clutch
> *Hermès* belt and bracelet
> *Valentino* kitten heels
> 
> View attachment 2177403


 
nice, great style you've got!


----------



## flower71

lufc_girl said:


> *born* you look so amazing in dresses!
> 
> *flower71* I really can't wait to see your photos with your awesome classic box!


Oh my, lufc_girl!! So happy to see you around. My Box hasn't been out for a while, promise to post a pic soon. How are you??


----------



## flower71

cotonblanc said:


> Wearing my Summer 2011 white shirt with rounded hem and also my Fall 2011 royal blue trousers that is a part of the perfect trouser series Phoebe does every season. And if I get a dollar for every medic/nurse joke, I might be able to buy another set of this outfit!
> 
> Luggage Small and facet cuff not pictured.  God, I'm doing the faux pas of almost wearing a single designer head to toe. Yikes!  cotonblanc


Love this.


----------



## cotonblanc

flower71 said:


> Love this.



Thank you, you are too kind.


----------



## angelintan




----------



## Fashionism

Trapeze


----------



## neome

Me n my micro verm


----------



## PollyGal

angelintan said:


>



Fab style - love your Kitty Flats


----------



## sammie225

please excuse the tired face,i had a very long party night


----------



## yellowbee

french affair said:


> @ cotonblanc
> Great trousers, love the whole outfit!
> 
> with my new sienna mini


I love this colour, it looks great on you!!


----------



## EllaBlum

Got mine today in florence a micro Snow White 
A sister to 1mini and 2 trapeze
Also got crazy pink iPhone celine case pics later


----------



## MAGJES

EllaBlum said:


> Got mine today in florence a micro Snow White
> A sister to 1mini and 2 trapeze
> Also got crazy pink iPhone celine case pics later



Very Pretty!


----------



## BagBragger

sammie225 said:


> please excuse the tired face,i had a very long party night



I think you look fine!  Your shoes caught my eye.  Can't see them entirely, but they look very cute!


----------



## unoma

sammie225 said:


> please excuse the tired face,i had a very long party night



You look pretty. So is your bag


----------



## sammie225

BagBragger said:


> I think you look fine!  Your shoes caught my eye.  Can't see them entirely, but they look very cute!



oh thank you  the shoes are from primark  i don't know if i'm allowed to post a shoe pictures here,but if you want to you have a look at them on my blog,there is a full size shoe photo


----------



## BagBragger

sammie225 said:


> oh thank you  the shoes are from primark  i don't know if i'm allowed to post a shoe pictures here,but if you want to you have a look at them on my blog,there is a full size shoe photo



Okay, cool!  I'll check it out!!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

flower71 said:


> My  Cabas Bicolour linen/orange


très chic


----------



## NataliaG

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... Hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> The ultimate leo bag. In the words of sasha charnin morrison, fashion director of us magazine, "_the leopard version is beyond sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> The fab *gchandler5*...


omg


----------



## NataliaG

tastefashion said:


> S/S 11 lipstick mini luggage (mini shopper on tag)


love that color


----------



## skyqueen

newlyobsessedd said:


> i'm posting another pic of her (pink python box) since i'm falling in love more & more every day.. I never thought this color could be so versatile
> (moschino graffiti pants, black blazer & zara pumps)



tdf!!!


----------



## eudo

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I feel summery today, so here's my outfit:
> 
> *H&M* blouse
> *Rag & Bone* jeans
> *Céline* clutch
> *Hermès* belt and bracelet
> *Valentino* kitten heels
> 
> View attachment 2177403



You look really nice!


----------



## AdrinaZ

unoma said:


> Congrats



thanks!!


----------



## AdrinaZ

amacasa said:


> so pretty!!!!



thanks!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Just hanging with cabas...


----------



## cotonblanc

My good ol' Spring 2011 linen cabas!


----------



## JerseyMama

cotonblanc said:


> My good ol' Spring 2011 linen cabas!


Love it!


----------



## JerseyMama

EllaBlum said:


> Got mine today in florence a micro Snow White
> A sister to 1mini and 2 trapeze
> Also got crazy pink iPhone celine case pics later


That's really lovely. Enjoy it!


----------



## bbagsforever

Pics of my navy Blade!


----------



## purse-nality

sarahmoon714 said:


> Could u tell me how tall u are for reference?



Sorry my notifications seem to be off most of the time... Anyway, i am 5'3.5"


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## Abagin

bbagsforever said:


> Pics of my navy Blade!


Love the blade! Btw I follow your blog


----------



## cotonblanc

My skate slip-ons in natural python from Spring 2012 and my Spring 2011 linen cabas. Worn with artisanal Margiela jeans with exposed zipper which Phoebe also used as a design element for Summer 2011 and my discount bin Muji sweatshirt. Cuff is Hermes from 1999.


----------



## cotonblanc

loveceline30 said:


>



Boy, you're pretty! I didn't even noticed the Luggage!


----------



## bagholic12

cute bag!


----------



## flower71

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> très chic


Grazie mille bella!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Today, with my (now old) Luggage Bag.


----------



## unoma

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Today, with my (now old) Luggage Bag.


Cute


----------



## Nanaz

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Today, with my (now old) Luggage Bag.



I love the whole look.


----------



## melikey

Trapeze


----------



## Hermes June

melikey said:


> Trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2206766



Smart causal!! You look good with the trapeze!!


----------



## ilsecita

melikey said:


> Trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2206766


 
LOVE everything about this.


----------



## melikey

ilsecita said:


> LOVE everything about this.





Hermes June said:


> Smart causal!! You look good with the trapeze!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## **Ann**

melikey said:


> Trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2206766



So stylish and handsome...


----------



## melikey

**Ann** said:


> So stylish and handsome...



What a kind thing to say, thank you!


----------



## am2022

Perfect! Welcome !



TheWorkingGirl said:


> Today, with my (now old) Luggage Bag.


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

unoma said:


> Cute


 thanks!!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

amacasa said:


> Perfect! Welcome !


Thank you


----------



## melikey

Again!


----------



## imlvholic

Large Black Trio


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> Large Black Trio



Pretty! If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?


----------



## imlvholic

ilsecita said:


> Pretty! If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?


Thanks Petite 5'1"


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> Thanks Petite 5'1"



Thank you! I'm 5 ft tall and have been considering a large trio but the stores around me only carry the normal one! So this is super helpful to see how it would look on me


----------



## imlvholic

ilsecita said:


> Thank you! I'm 5 ft tall and have been considering a large trio but the stores around me only carry the normal one! So this is super helpful to see how it would look on me



You're welcome, ilesita. Oh, it's a perfect size for us. I'm glad I can be of help, i'm sure you will love it!


----------



## loveceline30

Aww Thank you




cotonblanc said:


> Boy, you're pretty! I didn't even noticed the Luggage!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

My outfit today with little yellow Trio Bag


----------



## imlvholic

TheWorkingGirl said:


> My outfit today with little yellow Trio Bag


Love all your IM collection! The yellow Trio is stunning!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

imlvholic said:


> Love all your IM collection! The yellow Trio is stunning!


Thank you so much, IMLVholic


----------



## cotonblanc

2010 Luggage Small with short handles and pontet bracelet!


----------



## jacknoy

My Modern Warfare pair last Tuesday


----------



## smokygg99

love your pigalle flats (or 85, are they heeled?) and your black phantom, gorgeous!


----------



## PollyGal

jacknoy said:


> My Modern Warfare pair last Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209873



Oh,the bag - delicious, and as for the shoes, swoon!! They are Louboutin? Do u know what they are called?


----------



## schadenfreude

Love the bag charm!


----------



## schouxy

Got a new trapeze, can anyone pls tell me if the croc stamp one heavier than others? My shoulders...


----------



## Jadpe

Me and my croc phantom in Berlin last February.


----------



## Sugar Cane

My pony hair two tone pouch and new cuff out together for dinner tonight!  Please excuse my pale hand .. in need of a tan soon


----------



## cotonblanc

Sugar Cane said:


> My pony hair two tone pouch and new cuff out together for dinner tonight!  Please excuse my pale hand .. in need of a tan soon



Love this. The blue really stands out in pony. And great pairing with the cuff.

PS: Your pale hand makes the colour pop. Sun damage isn't good either! Stay pale. Lol.


----------



## Sugar Cane

cotonblanc said:


> Love this. The blue really stands out in pony. And great pairing with the cuff.
> 
> PS: Your pale hand makes the colour pop. Sun damage isn't good either! Stay pale. Lol.



Thanks cb! Ok Ok lol staying pale it is! I have tried to tan in the past but always go back to being pale within a few days, so it's a wasted effort anyways i guess 

Also loving the luggage in your previous action shot! Don't see many with short handles around these days


----------



## lala1

Not the best picture, but my Croc phantom in action


----------



## Sweetyqbk

=)


----------



## dyna212

Luggage


----------



## redjazzy

With my vermillion trapeze in small size


----------



## Sugar Cane

dyna212 said:


> View attachment 2213047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage



Adorable!


----------



## sophia_coppola

d00rvm said:


> Todays outfit;
> Dolce&Gabbana blouse, Givenchy leather skinny pants, Celine pony hair, leopard loafers and my Celine box!
> View attachment 2138473



perfect!


----------



## sophia_coppola

fettfleck said:


> Before I went to work today! It is so easy to carry!



great outfit!


----------



## MAGJES

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2212802
> 
> =)



Nice!


----------



## Lushi

Went to Barney's Beverly Hills this weekend, got my trapeze in a hurry...SA says trapeze is go to increase about $200 coming Monday. And body know about this?


----------



## Lushi

lushi said:


> went to barney's beverly hills this weekend, got my trapeze in a hurry...sa says trapeze is go to increase about $200 coming monday. And body know about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214409


----------



## Bijouxlady

At my niece's wedding with my 2 beautiful granddaughters Ally & Madi. Wearing my Powder Celine Box~ OOPS!!!! FORGOT TO POST THE PIC!!! LOOK DOWN BELOW!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

At my niece's wedding with my 2 beautiful granddaughter's Ally & Madi wearing my Celine Powder Box.


----------



## sambalsotong

Nano


----------



## sambalsotong

sambalsotong said:


> Nano



Oops i'm not sure why my photos didn't appear in my previous post. 

Here goes..


----------



## cotonblanc

sambalsotong said:


> Oops i'm not sure why my photos didn't appear in my previous post.
> 
> Here goes..



Cute. Loving your tri-colour Nano. I love sambal sotong, too.


----------



## sambalsotong

cotonblanc said:


> Cute. Loving your tri-colour Nano. I love sambal sotong, too.



Haha thanks! I love sambal sotong too!


----------



## NeonLights

Bijouxlady said:


> View attachment 2214438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my niece's wedding with my 2 beautiful granddaughter's Ally & Madi wearing my Celine Powder Box.



The box is such a beautiful piece in powder..


----------



## gchandler5

my leopard all soft!


----------



## melikey

gchandler5 said:


> my leopard all soft!



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## am2022

got to show us more pics of this beauty!!!



gchandler5 said:


> my leopard all soft!


----------



## luxurybags101

schouxy said:


> View attachment 2210218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new trapeze, can anyone pls tell me if the croc stamp one heavier than others? My shoulders...


gorgeous! I've been thinking of getting a Trapeze


----------



## aznswtgirl

Dark navy blue trapeze with gold hardware


----------



## NeonLights

aznswtgirl said:


> Dark navy blue trapeze with gold hardware



Love the navy...  though very bias to all things navy!

Can ask where the flats are from?


----------



## melikey

Black on black


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of my horizontal cabas!


----------



## rosey123

My trapeze & tiny baby bump when i was in Munich in April.


----------



## rosey123

pardon me the newbie! still hasnt gotten the hang of uploading posts yet.


----------



## unoma

rosey123 said:


> My trapeze & tiny baby bump when i was in Munich in April.



I hope you dont mind me helping you with your photo.
I luv your Arty ring and Trapeze. Congrats your bag and bump


----------



## ssv003

sambalsotong said:


> Oops i'm not sure why my photos didn't appear in my previous post.
> 
> Here goes..



You look so wonderful! Love the nano and your outfit!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Checking if they will like each other. Picture with CL Hot Pink Pigalle Spikes


----------



## icecreamom

gchandler5 said:


> my leopard all soft!



Stunning!


----------



## Sugar Cane

redvelvetloubie said:


> Checking if they will like each other. Picture with CL Hot Pink Pigalle Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222642
> View attachment 2222643



They look like best friends  Gorgeous!


----------



## okshoppergirl

schadenfreude13 said:


> taking the new girl out for quick errands.



love!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

With Celine sunglasses and tote!


----------



## unoma

redvelvetloubie said:


> Checking if they will like each other. Picture with CL Hot Pink Pigalle Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222642
> View attachment 2222643



OMG
Perfect combi


----------



## cotonblanc

The new cur cabas from Fall 2013. Didn't buy it but I love the newer thicker lambskin. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Available in flamingo/black too. Around US$1500.


----------



## sambalsotong

ssv003 said:


> You look so wonderful! Love the nano and your outfit!



Aww thank you for your kind words!


----------



## kiwishopper

bbagsforever said:


> With Celine sunglasses and tote!



So beautiful! Looking very classic and chic &#10084;


----------



## yingkob

My love TRAPEZE


----------



## unoma

yingkob said:


> My love TRAPEZE


Cute pose. Love your Trapeze combi


----------



## yingkob

unoma said:


> Cute pose. Love your Trapeze combi


 
Thk  unoma


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Blade bag...love this piece!


----------



## ilsecita

After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.


----------



## rosey123

unoma said:


> I hope you dont mind me helping you with your photo.
> I luv your Arty ring and Trapeze. Congrats your bag and bump




thanks! i dont mind at all.


----------



## unoma

ilsecita said:


> After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.
> 
> View attachment 2227061



Love, love love your box


----------



## samouu

ilsecita said:


> After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.
> 
> View attachment 2227061



Love how it shines, looks like a pearl!


----------



## pleaty

bbagsforever said:


> With my Blade bag...love this piece!



Love that bag!


----------



## ilsecita

unoma said:


> Love, love love your box





samouu said:


> Love how it shines, looks like a pearl!



Thank you ladies! I'm so glad I decided to get it!!


----------



## ssv003

ilsecita said:


> After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.
> 
> View attachment 2227061



Wow, that box is stunning!


----------



## ilsecita

ssv003 said:


> Wow, that box is stunning!


 thank you!!


----------



## kyuis2004

Day out with new to me Celine micro luggage in black


----------



## bbagsforever

ilsecita said:


> After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.
> 
> View attachment 2227061


Oh my gosh it's stunning!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my horizontal cabas!


----------



## tomigurl

melikey said:


> Trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2206766


Love the whole look.  I want a Trapeze! :girlwhack:


----------



## miszmila

My trapeze love


----------



## ilsecita

bbagsforever said:


> Oh my gosh it's stunning!



Thank you!! I'm really enjoying it


----------



## NeonLights

ilsecita said:


> After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.
> 
> View attachment 2227061



Love the box.. the ivory is just so pretty


----------



## Nolia

*Outfit for meeting the one and only, Christian Louboutin for a shoe signing in Toronto!!

Also spotted two tri-colour Micros and a tri-colour Trapeze. Girlfriend was carrying a Phantom too!*


----------



## ilsecita

NeonLights said:


> Love the box.. the ivory is just so pretty



Completely agree! I'm so glad I decided to purchase it!


----------



## waterfalls

Posted this in Celine Bags' but just to add my little nano to all the gorgeous action pics here! Here's me taking my latest addition to my Celine family out.


----------



## Meandmyhermes

ilsecita said:


> After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.
> 
> View attachment 2227061


Wow! Your Celine is gorgeous - Is it the photo or is it pearl??


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing my Celine mirror heels- love these, really easy to walk in!


----------



## Nanaz

Black Nano.


----------



## Nanaz

Dune Trapeze.


----------



## bag'hem all

With my linen black and brown Mini Luggage


----------



## bag'hem all

Green and Gray Trapeze


----------



## unoma

bag'hem all said:


> Green and Gray Trapeze
> View attachment 2235363
> 
> View attachment 2235366



Love the green


----------



## ilsecita

Meandmyhermes said:


> Wow! Your Celine is gorgeous - Is it the photo or is it pearl??



It definitely has a sheen to it. The picture was taken during sunset so it makes the sheen a lot more prominent


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Long time! hi ladies! glad to see this thread thriving for years now wohoooo everyone looks smashing! here's my li'l contribution w/ my orange nano at my daughters first birthday party, time flies she's one year old! and I have 2 kids! whewwwww!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

bbagsforever said:


> With my horizontal cabas!



Cute outfit!


----------



## samelise

with my  new black and white edge !


----------



## larisaaaaa

Can someone please help me identify whether this bag is authentic or not:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251295492150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Aluxe

samelise said:


> with my  new black and white edge !



Gorge!!!!

Did I miss a reveal on this? Clearly, I haven't salivated over this bag, so I'm going to assume there was no reveal. No fair!!!

You and your bag look great.


----------



## Aluxe

Nanaz said:


> Dune Trapeze.


Ooh, its gorgeous!


----------



## samelise

Aluxe said:


> Gorge!!!!
> 
> Did I miss a reveal on this? Clearly, I haven't salivated over this bag, so I'm going to assume there was no reveal. No fair!!!
> 
> You and your bag look great.


Thank you Aluxe! I didn't do a reveal but I did post a photo of it on the recent purchases thread a few days ago if you'd like to check it out. It really is a lovely bag.

Congratulations on your new phantom! Will be waiting for that reveal.


----------



## Aluxe

samelise said:


> Thank you Aluxe! I didn't do a reveal but I did post a photo of it on the recent purchases thread a few days ago if you'd like to check it out. It really is a lovely bag.
> 
> Congratulations on your new phantom! *Will be waiting for that reveal*.



hehe

will check out the recent purchases thread


----------



## Gvamty

Gorgeous bags! The Edge is definitely on my list and will be my next Celine 


@Aluxe, Your signature is so funny! Can I dance my way onto Ban island too? I'm on a SERIOUS ban now.


----------



## Nanaz

More Nano. My favorite cross body bag.


----------



## jacknoy

My Panda Attire


----------



## imlvholic

Black Large Trio & Petrol Moccasins


----------



## Uyen4570

lala1 said:


> View attachment 2212554
> 
> Not the best picture, but my Croc phantom in action



Love your bag and the Chloe boots too! 



redvelvetloubie said:


> Checking if they will like each other. Picture with CL Hot Pink Pigalle Spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222642
> View attachment 2222643



Such happy summer colors!



ilsecita said:


> After almost 2 months of having it I finally carried my ivory box this whole weekend (was waiting for some sun!). I LOVE it. Don't want to put it away so I can stare at it hahah.
> 
> View attachment 2227061



Lovely bag!



bbagsforever said:


> With my horizontal cabas!



You look amazing!  If only I were tall ......


----------



## Tokyo

imlvholic said:


> Black Large Trio & Petrol Moccasins


LOVE your shoes!!! Great pic!


----------



## imlvholic

Tokyo said:


> LOVE your shoes!!! Great pic!



Thanks Tokyo.  Love it too.


----------



## am2022

Gusset cabas has been one of my favorite  summer bag for the past 3 years!


----------



## am2022

Large trio as well! This is an older pic from last year!


----------



## unoma

amacasa said:


> Large trio as well! This is an older pic from last year!


It looks perfect on you


----------



## NJU73K

Loving the large Trio photos. More pls! 
I'm really wanting to buy a large black one but no idea where to look! I have a cousin in London who is trying to hunt 1 down for me but no news as of yet :/


----------



## am2022

thanks unoma... how about showing us the leopard box dear??? 


unoma said:


> It looks perfect on you


----------



## unoma

amacasa said:


> thanks unoma... how about showing us the leopard box dear???


I thought i did
My princess rocking it


----------



## Bijouxlady

Gorgeous bags! Adorable princess!! Do you know what the Box is retailing for now? I paide $3,800 for mine last year.


----------



## unoma

Bijouxlady said:


> Gorgeous bags! Adorable princess!! Do you know what the Box is retailing for now? I paide $3,800 for mine last year.


Thank you.
I bought mine in UK. Leopard retails for £2700 and Coral £2300.
In Europe (Germany) 2800 for leopard and coral 2450.


----------



## missdicaprio

Everybody looks so good with their Celines! 
I am new here, hello 

I'm so confused; I don't know whether I should get the Celine Micro or Celine Nano :/


----------



## Aluxe

Gvamty said:


> Gorgeous bags! The Edge is definitely on my list and will be my next Celine
> 
> 
> @Aluxe, Your signature is so funny! *Can I dance my way onto Ban island too? I'm on a SERIOUS ban now.*



Sorry I am just seeing this.

Come on girl! No other way to get to ban island than to dance your way over there. 

Oh yeah, oh yeah, drop it low, put 'em high, we got what we wanted and that's all for now.

haha


----------



## am2022

Adorable unoma!!! 


unoma said:


> I thought i did
> My princess rocking it


----------



## cotonblanc

My 2010 Luggage Small and Summer 2011 small knot bracelet!


----------



## Gvamty

Aluxe said:


> Sorry I am just seeing this.
> 
> Come on girl! No other way to get to ban island than to dance your way over there.
> 
> Oh yeah, oh yeah, drop it low, put 'em high, we got what we wanted and that's all for now.
> 
> haha


----------



## unoma

amacasa said:


> Adorable unoma!!!


Thank you.
Takes after mummy


----------



## Gvamty

unoma said:


> I thought i did
> My princess rocking it



So darned cute! Love those Loubs and those cute little paws in there.


----------



## jensmakeupbag

samelise said:


> with my  new black and white edge !



Beautiful!  I just love the hat and handbag together.


----------



## cmm62

unoma said:


> I thought i did
> My princess rocking it



oh my gosh I love this - what a cute little fashionista!!! and, of course, love the Celine.


----------



## samelise

jensmakeupbag said:


> Beautiful!  I just love the hat and handbag together.


Thank you!


----------



## unoma

Gvamty said:


> So darned cute! Love those Loubs and those cute little paws in there.





cmm62 said:


> oh my gosh I love this - what a cute little fashionista!!! and, of course, love the Celine.


Thank you ladies


----------



## Eli84

unoma said:


> I thought i did
> My princess rocking it



your princess is gorgeous


----------



## am2022

i love everything coton!



cotonblanc said:


> My 2010 Luggage Small and Summer 2011 small knot bracelet!


----------



## alyssalenore

bbagsforever said:


> With my Blade bag...love this piece!


It's beautiful!


----------



## withloveshmon

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> the fab *gchandler5*...


THAT is a nice celine bag.


----------



## withloveshmon

bbagsforever said:


> With my Blade bag...love this piece!


I really love that design! understated but still a beauty


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Celine phantom!


----------



## cotonblanc

^ Looks like Luggage Mini.


----------



## imlvholic

Bijouxlady said:


> I see you have some Micro's. What's the size difference with the Mini??


Here's 1 of the thread comparison discussion between the 2 sizes. Just scroll down for pictures. Hope it helps.
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/micro-or-mini-luggage-811027-3.html


----------



## Souffle_jung

My Phantom and 34-week belly ^^ She's so heavy that I don't get to carry her much now....but i still love her to death!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

It's lovely but you don't even look prego!


----------



## Souffle_jung

Thanks! The black shirt help


----------



## MAGJES

unoma said:


> I thought i did
> My princess rocking it



What a little cutie!
I adore your leopard box!


----------



## unoma

MAGJES said:


> What a little cutie!
> I adore your leopard box!


Thank you Mag


----------



## unoma

Souffle_jung said:


> My Phantom and 34-week belly ^^ She's so heavy that I don't get to carry her much now....but i still love her to death!!


So cute


----------



## Aluxe

Souffle_jung said:


> My Phantom and 34-week belly ^^ She's so heavy that I don't get to carry her much now....but i still love her to death!!



Um, what belly?  you and your Phan look great!


----------



## Souffle_jung

unoma said:


> So cute





Aluxe said:


> Um, what belly?  you and your Phan look great!



^___^ Thanks, Unoma and Aluxe!


----------



## cyankell

Where did you purchase the black Celine, #15?


----------



## cotonblanc

Céline hat trick  skate slip-ons, Luggage Small and tapered cropped trousers!


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

cotonblanc said:


> Céline hat trick  skate slip-ons, Luggage Small and tapered cropped trousers!



Love this, as well as the shoe


----------



## cotonblanc

Willeo Soeurs said:


> Love this, as well as the shoe



Thank you *Willeo Soeurs*!


----------



## bbagsforever

Love my red box bag!


----------



## SaskiaS

Souffle_jung said:


> My Phantom and 34-week belly ^^ She's so heavy that I don't get to carry her much now....but i still love her to death!!



Love it- what color is that?


----------



## Bijouxlady

bbagsforever said:


> Love my red box bag!


I love it too! I think it looks best in red! Congrats!


----------



## labbit_W

got this celine luggage phantom  3 years ago, love love love! Want to share some looks with all celine lovers...


----------



## lovechanel920

labbit_W said:


> got this celine luggage phantom  3 years ago, love love love! Want to share some looks with all celine lovers...



Love it, Is it black?


----------



## Aluxe

labbit_W said:


> got this celine luggage phantom  3 years ago, love love love! Want to share some looks with all celine lovers...



Cute looks for a cute bag. Is it blue or black, please?


----------



## Souffle_jung

SaskiaS said:


> Love it- what color is that?



It is light Khaki


----------



## Souffle_jung

labbit_W said:


> got this celine luggage phantom  3 years ago, love love love! Want to share some looks with all celine lovers...


You look amazing in every outfit!


----------



## labbit_W

lovechanel920 said:


> Love it, Is it black?


 
It's dark blue..


----------



## labbit_W

Aluxe said:


> Cute looks for a cute bag. Is it blue or black, please?


 
thanks alot for your comments! I'm new here, sorry for missing the info in my original post. It's actually dark blue.


----------



## labbit_W

Souffle_jung said:


> You look amazing in every outfit!


 
THANKS~


----------



## Aluxe

labbit_W said:


> thanks alot for your comments! I'm new here, sorry for missing the info in my original post. It's actually dark blue.



Ahh, blue is a fave of mine and your bag is yummy! Congrats (even though its not new )


----------



## cotonblanc

labbit_W said:


> got this celine luggage phantom  3 years ago, love love love! Want to share some looks with all celine lovers...



Hi! Does your Phantom come with a centre seam on the bottom? The style only came about Fall 2011!


----------



## nisyephoenix

great pic of Celine here... loving all collections from Celine...


----------



## lovechanel920

Labbit, such a pretty bag.


----------



## labbit_W

cotonblanc said:


> Hi! Does your Phantom come with a centre seam on the bottom? The style only came about Fall 2011!


 
Yes! I just checked, my phantom do have a center seam on the bottom. Thanks for letting me know, I didn't realize it before.


----------



## cotonblanc

labbit_W said:


> Yes! I just checked, my phantom do have a center seam on the bottom. Thanks for letting me know, I didn't realize it before.



Congrats then! The first generation is always a collectible!


----------



## labbit_W

lovechanel920 said:


> Labbit, such a pretty bag.


 
thanks a lot~


----------



## labbit_W

cotonblanc said:


> Congrats then! The first generation is always a collectible!


 
Thanks~ I'm so lucky to have this bag in this colour! Actually, I became Celine lover after this bag...


----------



## lovechanel920

labbit_W said:


> thanks a lot~



What size is that? And what kind of leather? I want one!


----------



## labbit_W

lovechanel920 said:


> What size is that? And what kind of leather? I want one!


 
Here's a better picture of this bag. It's calfskin but a littel easy to be scrached. For the size, I think Luggage Phantom only have one size..


----------



## ilsecita

labbit_W said:


> Here's a better picture of this bag. It's calfskin but a littel easy to be scrached. For the size, I think Luggage Phantom only have one size..



Phantom has 2 sizes


----------



## labbit_W

ilsecita said:


> Phantom has 2 sizes


 
wow..thanks a lot for the correction. Since I only saw one size for phantom before, so... what's the other size for phantom? any example or comparison picture? thanks in advance.

oh, btw, I think it's in supple calfskin, am I right? I always confuse about different types of calfskin for Celine bags....


----------



## unoma

labbit_W said:


> Here's a better picture of this bag. It's calfskin but a littel easy to be scrached. For the size, I think Luggage Phantom only have one size..


Wow those boxes


----------



## am2022

First time to use miss cobra / python nano!
Tried first without the strap and kinda liked it!


----------



## Nanaz

amacasa said:


> First time to use miss cobra / python nano!
> Tried first without the strap and kinda liked it!



We need to see miss Cobra straighten up. It is beautiful. I like your belt.


----------



## am2022

Well thanks Nanaz... i usually use my phone to upload and it does not give me any clue that it needs rotated....   
Belt is 3 years old and already made it back and forth from the repair shop... its by balmain.. i need to buy a back up pretty soon... 


Nanaz said:


> We need to see miss Cobra straighten up. It is beautiful. I like your belt.


----------



## agalarowicz




----------



## Bijouxlady

agalarowicz said:


>


I LOVE this color!! What is it??


----------



## Nanaz

agalarowicz said:


>



It looks great on you.


----------



## Nanaz

amacasa said:


> Well thanks Nanaz... i usually use my phone to upload and it does not give me any clue that it needs rotated....
> Belt is 3 years old and already made it back and forth from the repair shop... its by balmain.. i need to buy a back up pretty soon...



Thanks for the info on your belt.


----------



## agalarowicz

Bijouxlady said:


> I LOVE this color!! What is it??



i think it was camel?

thank you both


----------



## Bijouxlady

agalarowicz said:


> i think it was camel?
> 
> thank you both


What year was it?


----------



## ferrip

This is a late post - but I just found it when I was doing my Hermes reveal and wanted to share! 

Also - Nicole Kidman just popped up on the internet carrying it (Mini Luggage, Black and Grey Lizard)! I died. haha.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> First time to use miss cobra / python nano!
> Tried first without the strap and kinda liked it!



Looking great as usual! I also love that belt...IM has a version of the balmain belt, I nearly got in last week on sale (I may go check again)


----------



## Ingrid77

Bornsocialite26 said:


>


Loving how fab you look. Super simple, yet very stylish.


----------



## Ingrid77

agalarowicz said:


>


This screams casual chic, love it!


----------



## flower71

agalarowicz said:


>


so pretty!


----------



## Ingrid77

eggpudding said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you, hopefully you get it in Dec in time for Xmas
> 
> Re clutch: I'll post the bigger pic here again, for everyone's viewing pleasure  I think it's on the Celine website, but it looks more red! The embossed stamp also reminds me a little bit of H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via *Stockholm Street Style*


Perfect colour for summer


----------



## cotonblanc

My same old Luggage Small and a little glimpse of the Pontet bracelet.


----------



## Pao9

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I feel summery today, so here's my outfit:
> 
> *H&M* blouse
> *Rag & Bone* jeans
> *Céline* clutch
> *Hermès* belt and bracelet
> *Valentino* kitten heels
> 
> View attachment 2177403



Love your use of color!!!


----------



## zeronohiya

cotonblanc said:


> My same old Luggage Small and a little glimpse of the Pontet bracelet.


 

Love the look!


----------



## Flavi74

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day



Great combination!


----------



## Sculli

Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^


----------



## ssv003

Sculli said:


> Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^
> View attachment 2261611



You look fabulous! Bag and shoes are beautiful. And your niece is adorable


----------



## am2022

Ita!!!



ssv003 said:


> you look fabulous! Bag and shoes are beautiful. And your niece is adorable


----------



## flower71

Sculli said:


> Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^
> View attachment 2261611



Such a cute pic!,love your style


----------



## dubaiyim

Sculli said:


> Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^
> View attachment 2261611


Beautiful !!


----------



## jjd7cc

AdrinaZ said:


> my first Celine  Luggage NANO


I have the exact same color combination also in nano!! May i ask where you bought yours?


----------



## Sugar Cane

Sculli said:


> Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^
> View attachment 2261611



What a cute picture with your niece! Love your luggage and skates


----------



## Aluxe

Sculli said:


> Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^
> View attachment 2261611



Aww bag, niece and you are looking cute


----------



## Sculli

ssv003 said:


> You look fabulous! Bag and shoes are beautiful. And your niece is adorable





amacasa said:


> Ita!!!





flower71 said:


> Such a cute pic!,love your style





dubaiyim said:


> Beautiful !!





Sugar Cane said:


> What a cute picture with your niece! Love your luggage and skates





Aluxe said:


> Aww bag, niece and you are looking cute



Thanks you all . Yes I should take my niece more for taking mod pics, she's very photogenic. I've been kinda in a Celine phase lately, I want it more and more, but the wallet has shrunk a lot, they should have payday twice a month.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sculli said:


> Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^
> View attachment 2261611



Beautiful luggage! Is that Navy? It's a lovely Blue.


----------



## Aluxe

Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.






Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Sculli

Tinn3rz said:


> Beautiful luggage! Is that Navy? It's a lovely Blue.



It looks kinda like navy, they call it ocean blue ^^.


----------



## samelise

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.


Lovely!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sculli said:


> It looks kinda like navy, they call it ocean blue ^^.



Thanks! I WAS trying to be good, but I'm kinda wavering. You and your niece are great enablers!


----------



## cotonblanc

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



I hate to use the word 'chic' but I'm afraid I have to it use it now for the photo! Well done.


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Celine horizontal cabas bag.


----------



## Perfect Day

bbagsforever said:


> With my Celine horizontal cabas bag.



One of my favourite Celine bags.


----------



## Munchkinxx

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Lovely, perfect size!


----------



## samelise

bbagsforever said:


> With my Celine horizontal cabas bag.


Gorgeous! Love all your outfits.

Have the exact same bag and get so much use out of it. Definitely my wisest investment.


----------



## Nanaz

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



LOVE LOVE this. Stunning.


----------



## Aluxe

samelise said:


> Lovely!



Thanks so much, samelise!


----------



## Aluxe

cotonblanc said:


> I hate to use the word 'chic' but I'm afraid I have to it use it now for the photo! Well done.



You are always so kind, cotonblanc.

Thanks for making this girl smile


----------



## Aluxe

Munchkinxx said:


> Lovely, perfect size!



Thanks so much, Munchkinxx


----------



## bbagsforever

samelise said:


> Gorgeous! Love all your outfits.
> 
> Have the exact same bag and get so much use out of it. Definitely my wisest investment.



I completely agree- I use it all the time!


----------



## Aluxe

Nanaz said:


> LOVE LOVE this. Stunning.




Thanks babe! I am loving this bag to bits!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.


WOWZA!! This is magazine quality kind of stunning!! Haven't been a Phantom fan but this has won me over! If you don't mind be asking where was this pic taken? Looks kind of like the Virgin Islands....St John maybe. Well, where ever it is, this pic makes me want to go!


----------



## unoma

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Perfect Pose.
Go girl


----------



## Aluxe

Bijouxlady said:


> WOWZA!! This is magazine quality kind of stunning!! Haven't been a Phantom fan but this has won me over! If you don't mind be asking where was this pic taken?  Looks kind of like the Virgin Islands....St John maybe. Well, where ever it is, this pic makes me want to go!



Just told my 9 year old daughter hat the pic she took is getting many compliments. She's feeling like a professional photographer right now 

Thanks so much for the compliment. The pic was taken in my sister in law's backyard in Warner, a tiny town in the Commonwealth of Dominica, West Indies. Just moved here and we will go back and forth between the island and US mainland. Bound to be an adventure for sure. 

I've only been here for 3 weeks and I'm missing some of my face stores. But that's good for my wallet.

Thanks for the compliment again!


----------



## Aluxe

unoma said:


> Perfect Pose.
> Go girl



Hehe, you are always too nice to me. Thanks for your help and patience in finding my Ms. Phan!


----------



## cmm62

bbagsforever said:


> With my Celine horizontal cabas bag.



I love this!!! The sweater is awesome, and posed in front of the purple door and black/white floor is such a great background.


----------



## ferrip

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



GORGEOUS! This could be in vogue!!!! Love itttt!!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Aluxe said:


> Just told my 9 year old daughter hat the pic she took is getting many compliments. She's feeling like a professional photographer right now
> 
> Thanks so much for the compliment. The pic was taken in my sister in law's backyard in Warner, a tiny town in the Commonwealth of Dominica, West Indies. Just moved here and we will go back and forth between the island and US mainland. Bound to be an adventure for sure.
> 
> I've only been here for 3 weeks and I'm missing some of my face stores. But that's good for my wallet.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment again!


It's beautiful there! Is that close to Antigua?? Your daughter has a gift that needs to be developed! Your adventure sounds amazing to me! Enjoy it!


----------



## MJLW

My patent black trapeze in action. Loving it


----------



## MJLW




----------



## Bijouxlady

That's very pretty!!


----------



## am2022

Wowza... Aluxe... Gorgeous!!!


Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## am2022

Lovely !!! 


bbagsforever said:


> With my Celine horizontal cabas bag.


----------



## am2022

Vertical gusset  cabas w pony espadrilles!


----------



## Aluxe

ferrip said:


> GORGEOUS! This could be in vogue!!!! Love itttt!!!!



Thanks Ferrip! All credit to the photographer and the background.


----------



## Aluxe

Bijouxlady said:


> It's beautiful there!* Is that close to Antigua?? Your daughter has a gift that needs to be developed! Your adventure sounds amazing to me!* Enjoy it!



Yes, indeed its close to Antigua. About a 30 minute flight. We may be heading out there for a quick visit to see some friends in a month or two. 

DD is very artistic. Me thinks she gets that from me...okay from my mom. Can't take credit for everything good, right?

Anyway, thanks so much and have a great weekend! BTW, love your powder box. Remember seeing an unforgettable pic of your lovely granddaughters and yourself. You all looked stunning.


----------



## Aluxe

MJLW said:


> My patent black trapeze in action. Loving it
> View attachment 2264560



Loving your outfit and of course your bag!


----------



## Aluxe

amacasa said:


> Wowza... Aluxe... Gorgeous!!!



Thanks so much, amacasa!



amacasa said:


> Vertical gusset  cabas w pony espadrilles!



I've always loved the gusset cabas. It looks great on you.
Can you share where you got your romper(?) from? I love it!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Aluxe said:


> Yes, indeed its close to Antigua. About a 30 minute flight. We may be heading out there for a quick visit to see some friends in a month or two.
> 
> DD is very artistic. Me thinks she gets that from me...okay from my mom. Can't take credit for everything good, right?
> 
> Anyway, thanks so much and have a great weekend! BTW, love your powder box. Remember seeing an unforgettable pic of your lovely granddaughters and yourself. You all looked stunning.


Aww, thanks! We love Antigua! Wish I could just hop over in 30 min! OK, back to topic!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MJLW said:


> View attachment 2264563



Gorgeous, congrats


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Ooooohhh I'm loving this pic Aluxe!!! You are so stylish! And I love how you show that the Phantom can be carried over the shoulder!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sculli said:


> Babysitting my baby niece & wearing the skates & luggage. Luggage is even more heavy carrying a baby together. ^^
> View attachment 2261611



adorable


----------



## Manolos21

Diamond shoulder bag.


----------



## bellsbells

Coral box and floral cabas the other day in hot, hot Paris:


----------



## Sculli

Finally short weather in Holland, gettin my trapeze for a walk ^^.


----------



## Aluxe

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Ooooohhh I'm loving this pic Aluxe!!! You are so stylish! And I love how you show that the Phantom can be carried over the shoulder!



Coming from you with your fabulous mod pics, that's so sweet!

Thanks CEC.LV4eva.


----------



## Aluxe

Manolos21 said:


> Diamond shoulder bag.



Loving the entire outfit.


----------



## Aluxe

Sculli said:


> Finally short weather in Holland, gettin my trapeze for a walk ^^.
> View attachment 2266470



You look fab!


----------



## am2022

Oh aluxe...its a random romper from 7 years ago and i can't recall where i got it..
its in this yummy army green which is a color im addicted to for some reason...
If i stumble on a look alike.. i will surely think of you..
for the meantime, you have inspired me to take out my fedora hat... the saint laurent one was to die for.. but too pricey so im happy its all sold out..


Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much, amacasa!
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved the gusset cabas. It looks great on you.
> Can you share where you got your romper(?) from? I love it!


----------



## MJLW

Aluxe said:


> Loving your outfit and of course your bag!



Thanks Aluxe


----------



## MJLW

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Gorgeous, congrats



Thanks CEC.LV4eva  knew I had to get it at first sight.


----------



## lofty

amacasa said:


> Vertical gusset  cabas w pony espadrilles!



I love your vertical gusset cabas! Is this the small size one with longer handles since I see that it can fit over your shoulders?


----------



## howardu09

Sculli said:


> Finally short weather in Holland, gettin my trapeze for a walk ^^.
> View attachment 2266470



Love your outfit and trapeze.


----------



## howardu09

Aluxe said:


> Added a mod pic to my thread for a fellow tPFer and thought to throw it up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Stunning! How elegant!


----------



## marthascloset

I'm a happy owner of micro Celine


----------



## cotonblanc

marthascloset said:


> I'm a happy owner of micro Celine



Welcome to the Céline subforum! Congrats on your Luggage Nano! The Micro doesn't come with a strap.


----------



## marthascloset

cotonblanc said:


> Welcome to the Céline subforum! Congrats on your Luggage Nano! The Micro doesn't come with a strap.


Thank you  What do you mean doesn't come with a strap?


----------



## cotonblanc

marthascloset said:


> Thank you  What do you mean doesn't come with a strap?



Only the Nano size comes with a detachable strap so it can be worn on the shoulder or across the body.


----------



## Petitelpg

My Phantom =>


----------



## marthascloset

Oh, I thought that doesn't  look authentic  )


----------



## Petitelpg

marthascloset said:


> Oh, I thought that doesn't  look authentic  )



Sorry, I'm new to this forum. Not sure if you are referring to mine?


----------



## am2022

Hi lofty.. thanks..
No its the regular size cabas... its 3 years old now and the straps have lengthened a bit from use ... it wont fit though over coat.. only over thin shirts/ tops and sleeveless tops!
Here is another pic handheld ... hope you can appreciate the strap size this way..
Gusset cabas is such a staple... hope you get yours soon dear!


lofty said:


> I love your vertical gusset cabas! Is this the small size one with longer handles since I see that it can fit over your shoulders?


----------



## erinrose

marthascloset said:


> I'm a happy owner of micro Celine
> 
> View attachment 2267583


 
Nice bag! Your bag is the nano size though, not micro. The micro is larger and does not come with a shoulder strap.


----------



## Aluxe

howardu09 said:


> Stunning! How elegant!



Thank you so much for your kind compliment. I'm looking for a fox tail hangtag like yours in your avi to place on my Phantom. I passed on one from Michael Kors in December and regret it, lol!

Not even sure if it would ever get used by me, but I love how it looks on yours.


----------



## cotonblanc

Aluxe said:


> Thank you so much for your kind compliment. I'm looking for a fox tail hangtag like yours in your avi to place on my Phantom. I passed on one from Michael Kors in December and regret it, lol!
> 
> Not even sure if it would ever get used by me, but I love how it looks on yours.



Someone said fox tail? Céline did one for Fall 2011! I passed on one in the store but occasionally think about it in the most frivolous fun way.


----------



## Aluxe

cotonblanc said:


> Someone said fox tail? Céline did one for Fall 2011! I passed on one in the store but occasionally think about it in the most* frivolous fun* way.



Couldn't have put it better myself! Thats exactly what I need it for.  Thanks for the pic as well, cotonblanc!


----------



## jlao

wore my bi-colour cab as to a casual lunch date with hubby


----------



## MademoiselleC

Lovely bi-cabals. Stunning necklace!!!


----------



## Manolos21

Aluxe said:


> Loving the entire outfit.



Thank you! It's my first Celine and I'm loving how luxurious the leather feels.


----------



## Flip88

cotonblanc said:


> Someone said fox tail? Céline did one for Fall 2011! I passed on one in the store but occasionally think about it in the most frivolous fun way.



LV also did fox  tails on their Sunrise bag a few years ago. TBH they charged a ridiculous amount for a tail - around $1800 if I remember correctly.  You can buy them from a company called Dollskill and they are lovely - top quality for a fraction of the price. Ebay also sell them.


----------



## Le Lion

This is my New Phantom


----------



## Joyce Lim

Le Lion said:


> This is my New Phantom


Congrats! Love the color and you look great with the bag too.


----------



## Aluxe

jlao said:


> wore my bi-colour cab as to a casual lunch date with hubby



Looking great!


----------



## Aluxe

Le Lion said:


> This is my New Phantom



Your phantom and yourself look feat! What color is it may i ask?


----------



## Le Lion

Aluxe said:


> Your phantom and yourself look feat! What color is it may i ask?



Thanks! The Color is called Emerald


----------



## cookie888

I was at Lake Garda for a wedding a couple of months ago and took a day trip to Milan. I was lucky to score this beauty. The colour is perfect for UK weather and I love the smooth leather. 

I'm terrible with remembering colours so if anyone know what this is - let me know!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## purse-nality

W/ dd


----------



## unoma

purse-nality said:


> W/ dd
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276088


Love your photo.
Cute little princess and that phantom


----------



## mrsMP

purse-nality said:


> W/ dd
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276088



Omg too cute!!


----------



## ilsecita

purse-nality said:


> W/ dd
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276088


 
adorable.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jlao said:


> wore my bi-colour cab as to a casual lunch date with hubby


Love you whole look! I especially love you hair! Great cut and style!


----------



## Nanaz

purse-nality said:


> W/ dd
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276088



You two look so cute. Look at your little one. Her shoes are matching yours and i LOVE that Phantom.


----------



## purse-nality

unoma said:


> Love your photo.
> Cute little princess and that phantom





mrsMP said:


> Omg too cute!!





ilsecita said:


> adorable.





Nanaz said:


> You two look so cute. Look at your little one. Her shoes are matching yours and i LOVE that Phantom.



Thanks ladies! She is a handful .. She wanted to show off her new shoes bec it matches mine


----------



## Aluxe

purse-nality said:


> W/ dd
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276088



Aww, the cuteness that is your little girl.

Thanks for sharing and your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## ecargual

cookie888 said:


> I was at Lake Garda for a wedding a couple of months ago and took a day trip to Milan. I was lucky to score this beauty. The colour is perfect for UK weather and I love the smooth leather.
> 
> I'm terrible with remembering colours so if anyone know what this is - let me know!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


this colour is elegant!


----------



## Sculli

My first day out with my cabas.


----------



## kreeza

omg!! i love this!!


----------



## sugarikky

labbit_W said:


> got this celine luggage phantom  3 years ago, love love love! Want to share some looks with all celine lovers...




3 years?! and it doesnt sag? care to share how do keep it...


----------



## Felifel

purse-nality said:


> W/ dd
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276088



Too cute! Love your Celine!


----------



## unoma

Sculli said:


> My first day out with my cabas.
> View attachment 2281136


Lovely


----------



## prettymonkey26

First day out! keepin it simple to match the Edge


----------



## unoma

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2282437
> View attachment 2282438
> 
> 
> First day out! keepin it simple to match the Edge


Lovely


----------



## NeonLights

jlao said:


> wore my bi-colour cab as to a casual lunch date with hubby



Love the colour way of that cabas !


----------



## Felifel

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2282437
> View attachment 2282438
> 
> 
> First day out! keepin it simple to match the Edge



The outfit and your edge work so well together! Beautiful!


----------



## hel__yes

Hi everyone here is a capture from my Instagram as I can't find the original pic in my camera roll anymore. The trapeze in black croc flap and suede wings is my first celine and for that I love it the most and it really is a bombdiggity (sorry for the mature language) of Celine's!


----------



## hel__yes

Petitelpg said:


> My Phantom =>
> View attachment 2267653



Love your phantom. I have the exact same one.


----------



## sambalsotong

First photo with my latest baby; Mini in navy blue. &#128153;


----------



## prettymonkey26

unoma said:


> Lovely





Felifel said:


> The outfit and your edge work so well together! Beautiful!



thank you lovelies


----------



## missjshopaholic

sambalsotong said:


> First photo with my latest baby; Mini in navy blue. &#128153;



LOVE your Mini!


----------



## mdlchic77

sambalsotong said:


> First photo with my latest baby; Mini in navy blue. &#128153;


Your mini is beautiful


----------



## mdlchic77

hel__yes said:


> Hi everyone here is a capture from my Instagram as I can't find the original pic in my camera roll anymore. The trapeze in black croc flap and suede wings is my first celine and for that I love it the most and it really is a bombdiggity (sorry for the mature language) of Celine's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282804


You look gorgeous!  Love the simplistic styling with the bag


----------



## Sugar Cane

hel__yes said:


> Hi everyone here is a capture from my Instagram as I can't find the original pic in my camera roll anymore. The trapeze in black croc flap and suede wings is my first celine and for that I love it the most and it really is a bombdiggity (sorry for the mature language) of Celine's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282804



You look great with the trapeze Love your hat too!


----------



## ssv003

hel__yes said:


> Hi everyone here is a capture from my Instagram as I can't find the original pic in my camera roll anymore. The trapeze in black croc flap and suede wings is my first celine and for that I love it the most and it really is a bombdiggity (sorry for the mature language) of Celine's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282804



We're bag twins! You look wonderful. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## ssv003

sambalsotong said:


> First photo with my latest baby; Mini in navy blue. &#128153;



Such a great color. Congrats!!


----------



## sambalsotong

missjshopaholic said:


> LOVE your Mini!





mdlchic77 said:


> Your mini is beautiful





ssv003 said:


> Such a great color. Congrats!!



Thank you, all!  I am so in love with it and am so happy I got it in navy blue! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## ecargual

sambalsotong said:


> First photo with my latest baby; Mini in navy blue. &#128153;


Navy blue is so beautiful~~~


----------



## ecargual

Got a All Soft in butter colour at once since it's out, but seldom wear it cos we had a lot of rains before... can't afford my bag to get wet 
Finally she goes with me to work today...


----------



## mokummeisje

Sculli said:


> My first day out with my cabas.
> View attachment 2281136



That city will always have my heart! Love your bag : )


----------



## sammytheMUA

Le Lion said:


> This is my New Phantom


 what size phantom is this?!
its beautiful!


----------



## Sweetie08

ecargual said:


> Got a All Soft in butter colour at once since it's out, but seldom wear it cos we had a lot of rains before... can't afford my bag to get wet
> Finally she goes with me to work today...


 
That All-Soft is a dream !  I long for one with suede, even if it is totally impractical.


----------



## Aluxe

ecargual said:


> Got a All Soft in butter colour at once since it's out, but seldom wear it cos we had a lot of rains before... can't afford my bag to get wet
> Finally she goes with me to work today...



You look great with your all soft!


----------



## Aluxe

hel__yes said:


> Hi everyone here is a capture from my Instagram as I can't find the original pic in my camera roll anymore. The trapeze in black croc flap and suede wings is my first celine and for that I love it the most and *it really is a bombdiggity* (sorry for the mature language) of Celine's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2282804



Nobody said we had to be mature in bagland.

Or did they? 

Just kidding, love your bag and your outfit!

Please share the make of your shoes!!!


----------



## ecargual

Sweetie08 said:


> That All-Soft is a dream ! I long for one with suede, even if it is totally impractical.


 
I always think that its incredible to have such a "thin" strap for a big bag.... The All Soft itself is not heavy but it will become heavier and heavier when you put more and more things in with its big capacity.  Am afraid that the thin strap just can't hold the bag anymore one day...


----------



## ecargual

Aluxe said:


> You look great with your all soft!


 
Thank you Aluxe. This is my first time to take an action pic in the elevator!


----------



## scarlet555

ecargual said:


> Got a All Soft in butter colour at once since it's out, but seldom wear it cos we had a lot of rains before... can't afford my bag to get wet
> Finally she goes with me to work today...


 
I love the all soft, but with its size, I wish it was more slouchy!


----------



## hel__yes

Aluxe said:


> Nobody said we had to be mature in bagland.
> 
> Or did they?
> 
> Just kidding, love your bag and your outfit!
> 
> Please share the make of your shoes!!!



My sandals are from Rosegold - purchase from Holt Renfrew (Canadian saks). Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## hel__yes

ssv003 said:


> We're bag twins! You look wonderful. Enjoy your beautiful bag!



Thank you! You have great taste


----------



## hel__yes

mdlchic77 said:


> You look gorgeous!  Love the simplistic styling with the bag



Thank you so much!


----------



## ferrip

Finally took my Lizard Mini Luggage out in the US! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Crystalng

ferrip said:


> Finally took my Lizard Mini Luggage out in the US! Thanks for letting me share!




lovely


----------



## cotonblanc

From a couple of days ago  first edition double-tour pontet bracelet, silver facet cuff and Fall 2011 bi-cabas in Havana!


----------



## loveceline30




----------



## unoma

loveceline30 said:


>




Love it.


----------



## Le Lion

Ladies and Gentleman, you look amazing!

Phantom and me today


----------



## prettymonkey26




----------



## NatashaCurry

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2286690


Love your ensemble. Those shoes and bag are lovely.


----------



## Sugar Cane

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2286690



Beautiful pairing of your new shoes and box bag. Looks great!


----------



## cotonblanc

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2286690



Are you wearing ankle socks? Try a footie socks or one of those concealed socks for a more streamlined look. Just my opinion.

Do you have to change the way you walk with these shoes? I find the metal plate to be in the way when your feet bends with each step. The box bag and the shoes are a match made in heaven.


----------



## shalomjude

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2286690



Love, love this look ...I wish we had the brogues here .. I love brogues


----------



## prettymonkey26

NatashaCurry said:


> Love your ensemble. Those shoes and bag are lovely.


 
thank you! 


Sugar Cane said:


> Beautiful pairing of your new shoes and box bag. Looks great!


that was why i had to get the shoes you see. i've had the box bag for a couple of months now so when the shoes came out, i was like: come to momma! 



cotonblanc said:


> Are you wearing ankle socks? Try a footie socks or one of those concealed socks for a more streamlined look. Just my opinion.
> 
> Do you have to change the way you walk with these shoes? I find the metal plate to be in the way when your feet bends with each step. The box bag and the shoes are a match made in heaven.



yes, you are right. i dont own a single pair of concealed socks. must rectify soon  this was on really short notice so i didnt have time to find footies. i prefer them with the ankle showing as well. 
i've found them to be one of the more comfortable shoes i own. my feet are narrow. i try not to bend my foot too much though. i dont want them to have "grooves" too soon. 



shalomjude said:


> Love, love this look ...I wish we had the brogues here .. I love brogues



why not? or you can always order?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

loveceline30 said:


>



Cute outfit!


----------



## LuLuElle

Stunning. Just stunning...


----------



## melodywei

prettymonkey26 said:


> View attachment 2286690


I like the shoes !! Is it runs normal?


----------



## prettymonkey26

melodywei said:


> I like the shoes !! Is it runs normal?



im wearing the size 36 here. its the smallest size.


----------



## sarahmarie55

Gosh I can't decide If I want a Phantom yet, but I love seeing them.


----------



## mollyseventeen

I got my first Celine a few months ago. I went for a neutral tri-color, which couldn't have worked out any more perfectly, so versatile! I love the different leathers, the small amount of black lamb skin gives me my fix but isn't as impractical as a delicate lamb skin bag! The nano has a convenient cross body strap, and it fits a lot more than you'd think. I love it!


----------



## Crystalng

loveceline30 said:


>



Gorgeous

Is that mini or micro?


----------



## loveceline30

Crystalng said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> Is that mini or micro?



Thanks It's Micro


----------



## Sculli

With my skates in her hometown paris.


----------



## unoma

Sculli said:


> With my skates in her hometown paris.
> View attachment 2290787


 Lovely


----------



## bbagsforever

With my gorgeous bag....


----------



## 460

Waiting to board at Narita International Airport. Black mini luggage and python slip-ons. Wearing a BLACK Comme des Garçons shirt.


----------



## guzzia




----------



## trancequeen

Hey guys, here is me and my mini vanilla from S/S'13


----------



## trancequeen

And this is me with my mini Royal Blue before going to work


----------



## charmriver13

Out on a dinner date with my hubby celebrating our wedding anniversary


----------



## ceedoan

460 said:


> Waiting to board at Narita International Airport. Black mini luggage and python slip-ons. Wearing a BLACK Comme des Garçons shirt.



you are rockin that whole outfit and your lugguge is the icing on top! 



trancequeen said:


> Hey guys, here is me and my mini vanilla from S/S'13





trancequeen said:


> And this is me with my mini Royal Blue before going to work



love both of your luggages!! i'm so jealous!! 




charmriver13 said:


> Out on a dinner date with my hubby celebrating our wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 2293160



happy anniversary! love the celine and the hermes bracelet!


----------



## trancequeen

Thanks for the sweet comment *ceedoan*!


----------



## charmriver13

ceedoan said:


> you are rockin that whole outfit and your lugguge is the icing on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love both of your luggages!! i'm so jealous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy anniversary! love the celine and the hermes bracelet!



Thanks!


----------



## Sculli

With the luggage and pumps, first time with these shoes walking outside, hope I can manage. .


----------



## bbagsforever

With my red box bag!


----------



## sabslondon

my baby in action lol. this celine is my push gift so i think it was well deserved. I would love a pink one. so  please let me know if you know someone selling theirs

heres a link to mine on my instagram sabrina_whispersales
http://statigr.am/p/502960586127873229_25737852


----------



## assumptionista

trancequeen said:


> Hey guys, here is me and my mini vanilla from S/S'13


Love the whole look! Cute Ferragamos:smile1


----------



## assumptionista

bbagsforever said:


> With my red box bag!


Your box bag is dreamy! I always tend to pick the neutral colors but looking at that red purse stand out makes me jealous


----------



## sabslondon

Date night with the celine


----------



## am2022

Lovely lovely pics celine ladies !
Night out with my red large trio!


----------



## Valakrie

Sculli said:


> With the luggage and pumps, first time with these shoes walking outside, hope I can manage. .
> View attachment 2294832


LOVE the color on this one, it's very unique to me.


----------



## NeonLights

bbagsforever said:


> With my red box bag!



The red looks great on you! Love the box bag..


----------



## unoma

trancequeen said:


> Hey guys, here is me and my mini vanilla from S/S'13





trancequeen said:


> And this is me with my mini Royal Blue before going to work



Lovely!
Pecfect..


----------



## CDR75

Hi all!

I am wondering whether Celine minis can have one and/or two serial numbers? Does anyone know?

THANK YOU!!
Caroline


----------



## ryrybaby12

This is my older Croc embossed Phantom in a lighter grey, black hardware, stamped Celine...later 2011... Just pulled it back out!


----------



## ryrybaby12

And on my shoulder...yep...wear it this way sometimes...lol.


----------



## cotonblanc

ryrybaby12 said:


> This is my older Croc embossed Phantom in a lighter grey, black hardware, stamped Celine...later 2011... Just pulled it back out!



I have to put it as bluntly as I can but Céline did not produce a bag like this.


----------



## ryrybaby12

cotonblanc said:


> I have to put it as bluntly as I can but Céline did not produce a bag like this.


Huh?  How is this possible?


----------



## cotonblanc

ryrybaby12 said:


> Huh?  How is this possible?



Where did you purchase it?


----------



## ryrybaby12

I am going to die.....seriously.  I had a friend bringing back from England and I paid her major dollars....holy crap.  This was a while back.  I am going to fall off my chair!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Thank you by the way...I laughed a little and then wanted to cry.


----------



## ryrybaby12

cotonblanc said:


> Where did you purchase it?



And please remove this if it is true!


----------



## cotonblanc

ryrybaby12 said:


> And please remove this if it is true!



Oh dear. Hope you can sort this out with your friend. The only grey stamped croc Luggage Phantom was done in nubuck suede and if you search for that, it'll be obvious.


----------



## ryrybaby12

cotonblanc said:


> Oh dear. Hope you can sort this out with your friend. The only grey stamped croc Luggage Phantom was done in nubuck suede and if you search for that, it'll be obvious.



Umm....holy moly.  I paid 2600 or something.  The sad part is that she had "lost the receipt" during when you get your VAT etc back...oh crud.  I put it on the authenticate forum just in case but I know you know your Celine...I bought the first Orange with the pocket on the outside a long time ago...and only wanted the croc embossed in black..but my favorite color is grey..so she said she would like in London...and alas.  Oh Lordy.


----------



## cotonblanc

ryrybaby12 said:


> Umm....holy moly.  I paid 2600 or something.  The sad part is that she had "lost the receipt" during when you get your VAT etc back...oh crud.  I put it on the authenticate forum just in case but I know you know your Celine...I bought the first Orange with the pocket on the outside a long time ago...and only wanted the croc embossed in black..but my favorite color is grey..so she said she would like in London...and alas.  Oh Lordy.



Hmm, oh dear. That is a lot to part with!!! I hope you can get your money back. Rooting for you. I just thought you should know!


----------



## ryrybaby12

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm, oh dear. That is a lot to part with!!! I hope you can get your money back. Rooting for you. I just thought you should know!


Lol....thank you pal.  Really appreciate it.  Shame on me...and HER!!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

cotonblanc said:


> Hmm, oh dear. That is a lot to part with!!! I hope you can get your money back. Rooting for you. I just thought you should know!


So...I googled it and it looks like all those fake bags from the fake websites....holy crud.  I was duped.  So getting my money back somehow....will show her this.  Omg.  Thanks again.


----------



## cotonblanc

ryrybaby12 said:


> So...I googled it and it looks like all those fake bags from the fake websites....holy crud.  I was duped.  So getting my money back somehow....will show her this.  Omg.  Thanks again.



Don't mention it! I wonder what will your friend say!


----------



## Crystalng

Sculli said:


> With the luggage and pumps, first time with these shoes walking outside, hope I can manage. .
> View attachment 2294832



Wow..love this shoes..soo sexy


----------



## Crystalng

Taking my black mini on the way to work


----------



## weibaobai

Love my sandals!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Sculli said:


> With the luggage and pumps, first time with these shoes walking outside, hope I can manage. .
> View attachment 2294832



These pumps are EVERYTHING.


----------



## rubywry

Just the new micro out for a walk!


----------



## sarahmoon714

cotonblanc said:


> I have to put it as bluntly as I can but Céline did not produce a bag like this.



Oh dear...


----------



## missdicaprio

Trying out my new Mini for the first time


----------



## fufu

Souris is such a stunner


----------



## missdicaprio

fufu said:


> Souris is such a stunner



I agree!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

Hi everyone, 

Can I share my large Edge in Ocean Blue...
Love it!!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

AxessoryCrazy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can I share my large Edge in Ocean Blue...
> Love it!!!




whatta a beauty! my favorite celine of the moment


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

prettymonkey26 said:


> whatta a beauty! my favorite celine of the moment




Thank you! I love it and now I want the Box... Large and Medium. Fingers crossed, I get one soon.


----------



## lessbautista

my baby in action using my luggage =P


----------



## unoma

lessbautista said:


> my baby in action using my luggage =P


She is so cute


----------



## Piarpreet

I just got my first Celine  
My husband got me a navy blue trapeze with silver hardware... I'm so in love im even scared of using it!


----------



## Sculli

Saturday outfit in celine pumps & trapeze.


----------



## jourvin

Going out for a dinner with my luggage


----------



## PollyGal

Piarpreet said:


> I just got my first Celine
> My husband got me a navy blue trapeze with silver hardware... I'm so in love im even scared of using it!



Congratulations! I am exactly the same - I got my Micro 5 months ago and have worn it once!! My friends tell me I have 'a real problem'!!!


----------



## neome

Me n my beloved micro black in smooth leather


----------



## splashinstella

lessbautista said:


> my baby in action using my luggage =P



Absolutely loving the color!! Gorgeous!


----------



## AxessoryCrazy

jourvin said:


> View attachment 2307089
> 
> Going out for a dinner with my luggage




Love the color!!!


----------



## sambalsotong

neome said:


> Me n my beloved micro black in smooth leather



Is that baju kurung you're wearing? Wow I didn't think it would be easy to pull off wearing traditional outfits with the luggage. You look lovely! I shall try it one day.


----------



## neome

sambalsotong said:


> Is that baju kurung you're wearing? Wow I didn't think it would be easy to pull off wearing traditional outfits with the luggage. You look lovely! I shall try it one day.



Thank you dear, yup it was baju kurung indeed, i guess the luggage is so versatile, would dress up any outfit easily, try it yourself


----------



## fufu

lessbautista said:


> my baby in action using my luggage =P



Your baby is such a cutie ^^



Sculli said:


> Saturday outfit in celine pumps & trapeze.
> View attachment 2306988



Looking gorgeous ^^ Love your Trapeze color combination. 



jourvin said:


> View attachment 2307089
> 
> Going out for a dinner with my luggage



Classy ^^ 



neome said:


> Me n my beloved micro black in smooth leather



Smooth black  Beautiful ensemble


----------



## fufu

With my beloved Deepsea large diamond shoulder bag  





It's a wonderful bag to carry and space is sufficient for my daily necessities.


----------



## sophia83

bbagsforever said:


> With my red box bag!



You look so chic, love your box bag! The colour is just gorgeous! 



Sculli said:


> With the luggage and pumps, first time with these shoes walking outside, hope I can manage. .
> View attachment 2294832


 


Sculli said:


> Saturday outfit in celine pumps & trapeze.
> View attachment 2306988



Your navy luggage is such a beautiful shade! Is that the actual name of the colour? I find it is a great alternative to other neutrals such as black or grey. I am also falling in love with those pumps more and more! May I ask how much you purchased them for? Your collection is amazing!! 



lessbautista said:


> my baby in action using my luggage =P



Your daughter is so adorable! :blossom: Love the vibrant colour of your luggage! 



Piarpreet said:


> I just got my first Celine
> My husband got me a navy blue trapeze with silver hardware... I'm so in love in even scared of using it!



Please post some pics if you can!  I am currently on the hunt for a Trapeze and the navy and burgundy are at the top of my list! Your hubby is such a sweetie!


----------



## Sculli

sophia83 said:


> You look so chic, love your box bag! The colour is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your navy luggage is such a beautiful shade! Is that the actual name of the colour? I find it is a great alternative to other neutrals such as black or grey. I am also falling in love with those pumps more and more! May I ask how much you purchased them for? Your collection is amazing!!



Thanks sophia93! This color is ocean blue, and it goes with almost everything. They got this in micro and mini size. 
Those pumps retailed for 795 or 895,-  I got them on sale for 150,-. .


----------



## virginiaalamode

Got the yellow horizontal Cabas at a Saks outlet this weekend!!


----------



## meyan

My red micro.


----------



## meyan

meyan said:


> My red micro.



I forgot the pic! LOL!


----------



## unoma

virginiaalamode said:


> Got the yellow horizontal Cabas at a Saks outlet this weekend!!


Perfect outfit


----------



## bbagsforever

With my horizontal cabas!


----------



## Joycece

The color combo always cheers me up


----------



## marina harbor

Celine Trio in dark green! Love it.. It's stylish and comfortable! Been using it non stop!!!


----------



## ecargual

Don't have to bring too much to work, so I have my emerald trio with me today~


----------



## unoma

marina harbor said:


> Celine Trio in dark green! Love it.. It's stylish and comfortable! Been using it non stop!!!





ecargual said:


> Don't have to bring too much to work, so I have my emerald trio with me today~


Lovely ladies


----------



## sammie225

The best everyday and everynight bag


----------



## Bijouxlady

sammie225 said:


> The best everyday and everynight bag


That's gorgeous! What color is it?


----------



## bunnyboop09

sammie225 said:


> The best everyday and everynight bag



Very pretty!!!


----------



## Joyce Lim

sammie225 said:


> The best everyday and everynight bag


You look greats on this bag! We are bag twins!


----------



## unoma

sammie225 said:


> The best everyday and everynight bag


Lovely


----------



## sammie225

Bijouxlady said:


> That's gorgeous! What color is it?





bunnyboop09 said:


> Very pretty!!!





Joyce Lim said:


> You look greats on this bag! We are bag twins!





unoma said:


> Lovely




Thank you ladies,you're so sweet  


The color is called Dune  First I was a little worried about the color (color transfer etc) but it holds up so very very well


----------



## Le.Baggie

Holaa.. Just want to share my first celine bag.. It's trapeze 3 tone from the fall collection, with flamingo suede wings. I absolutely love the bag and currently thinking about getting the phantom luggage croc stamp.. Hehehehe.. Never got enough of these stuffs.


----------



## unoma

Le.Baggie said:


> Holaa.. Just want to share my first celine bag.. It's trapeze 3 tone from the fall collection, with flamingo suede wings. I absolutely love the bag and currently thinking about getting the phantom luggage croc stamp.. Hehehehe.. Never got enough of these stuffs.


Congrats


----------



## ecargual

unoma said:


> Lovely ladies



Thank you Unoma


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My outfit with my beautiful Trapeze a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Bijouxlady

sammie225 said:


> Thank you ladies,you're so sweet
> 
> 
> The color is called Dune  First I was a little worried about the color (color transfer etc) but it holds up so very very well


I love Dune!! Is it a recent purchase?


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

sammie225 said:


> The best everyday and everynight bag



2 die 4!!


----------



## meijen

Le.Baggie said:


> Holaa.. Just want to share my first celine bag.. It's trapeze 3 tone from the fall collection, with flamingo suede wings. I absolutely love the bag and currently thinking about getting the phantom luggage croc stamp.. Hehehehe.. Never got enough of these stuffs.


 
beautiful...congrats!


----------



## meijen

Swe3tGirl said:


> My outfit with my beautiful Trapeze a couple of weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 2316382


 
gorgeous!


----------



## unoma

Swe3tGirl said:


> My outfit with my beautiful Trapeze a couple of weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 2316382


Lovely


----------



## NeonLights

Le.Baggie said:


> Holaa.. Just want to share my first celine bag.. It's trapeze 3 tone from the fall collection, with flamingo suede wings. I absolutely love the bag and currently thinking about getting the phantom luggage croc stamp.. Hehehehe.. Never got enough of these stuffs.



Love those red suede wings!


----------



## yingkob

Swe3tGirl said:


> My outfit with my beautiful Trapeze a couple of weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 2316382


  very beautiful your freshy outfit. Your Trapèze tres belle


----------



## cmrDesign

Mini Luggage at the beach!


----------



## alterego

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2317879
> 
> Mini Luggage at the beach!


What a lovely picture. I love the aura that surrounds you in this picture. Very unique.


----------



## jalapeno

weibaobai said:


> Love my sandals!



And I love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you jalapeno!


jalapeno said:


> And I love your whole outfit!!!


----------



## unoma

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2317879
> 
> Mini Luggage at the beach!


Lovely


----------



## Janesfashion19

I have the celine phantom in black and will upload photos very soon! 
I just joined purse blog, so I'm very new! All I can say for now, is that I 
Love my celine very much and it is comfortable to use!


----------



## Aluxe

Janesfashion19 said:


> I have the celine phantom in black and will upload photos very soon!
> I just joined purse blog, so I'm very new! All I can say for now, is that I
> Love my celine very much and it is comfortable to use!



Welcome to tpf and the Celine club.

Can't wait to see your phantom


----------



## ferrip

Janesfashion19 said:


> I have the celine phantom in black and will upload photos very soon!
> I just joined purse blog, so I'm very new! All I can say for now, is that I
> Love my celine very much and it is comfortable to use!



Welcome welcome welcome!!!! 

So excited to see! =)


----------



## lysuenn

Hi guys -

I've been lurking around for ages and only recently decided to post, so here goes! 

My very first


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2317879
> 
> Mini Luggage at the beach!



lovely!!! Great pic


----------



## Janesfashion19

Hi Girls, what a warm welcome and thank you all so much! So here is my Celine Phantom and I love to use it so much! It makes every simple outfit so stylish and trendy! My outfit of the day is ripped jeans with a simple grey t-shirt, a gold chain necklace and my celine phantom! Hope you like it!


----------



## Janesfashion19

ferrip said:


> Welcome welcome welcome!!!!
> 
> So excited to see! =)



Hi, just posted the photos!


----------



## unoma

lysuenn said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> I've been lurking around for ages and only recently decided to post, so here goes!
> 
> My very first



Congrats.
Your shoes are H O T


----------



## Joyce Lim

lysuenn said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> I've been lurking around for ages and only recently decided to post, so here goes!
> 
> My very first


You looks great with mini! Congrats!


Janesfashion19 said:


> Hi Girls, what a warm welcome and thank you all so much! So here is my Celine Phantom and I love to use it so much! It makes every simple outfit so stylish and trendy! My outfit of the day is ripped jeans with a simple grey t-shirt, a gold chain necklace and my celine phantom! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2319351
> View attachment 2319352
> View attachment 2319353


Gorgeous phantom! Congrats!


----------



## Janesfashion19

Joyce Lim said:


> You looks great with mini! Congrats!
> 
> Gorgeous phantom! Congrats!



Thank you! Your Celine is gorgeous too!


----------



## angelamaz2

lysuenn said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> I've been lurking around for ages and only recently decided to post, so here goes!
> 
> My very first


U look great!


----------



## Fashionism

Hi girls, this is my mini luggage


----------



## Fashionism

The leather is very soft. Not as structured as other Celine luggage.


----------



## rochasfille

^Looks great on you!  I just saw a girl in the grocery store with a taupe mini luggage wearing a similar outfit (same white tee and ballet flats, just a black skirt instead of pants), which is insane, since I assumed I was the only one living in this small city with Celine knowledge.  Anyone that's ever asked me who makes my bags always says, "I didn't know Celine Dion made bags!", after I reply Celine.


----------



## Fashionism

rochasfille said:


> ^Looks great on you!  I just saw a girl in the grocery store with a taupe mini luggage wearing a similar outfit (same white tee and ballet flats, just a black skirt instead of pants), which is insane, since I assumed I was the only one living in this small city with Celine knowledge.  Anyone that's ever asked me who makes my bags always says, "I didn't know Celine Dion made bags!", after I reply Celine.


Wow that's funny lol


----------



## unoma

rochasfille said:


> ^Looks great on you!  I just saw a girl in the grocery store with a taupe mini luggage wearing a similar outfit (same white tee and ballet flats, just a black skirt instead of pants), which is insane, since I assumed I was the only one living in this small city with Celine knowledge.  Anyone that's ever asked me who makes my bags always says, "I didn't know Celine Dion made bags!", after I reply Celine.


----------



## missdicaprio

Mini for today


----------



## bbagsforever

With my red box bag.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bbagsforever said:


> With my red box bag.



gorgeous pic and love your Box, thanks for sharing


----------



## ecargual

bbagsforever said:


> With my red box bag.


LOVE your outfit and the box!!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

With my glacier trapeze


----------



## unoma

Swe3tGirl said:


> With my glacier trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2324377


Lovely


----------



## splashinstella

Swe3tGirl said:


> With my glacier trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2324377



I am obsessed with your look!! would kill for that bag doll


----------



## zeronohiya

Headed to the gym earlier today!


----------



## ikim23

zeronohiya said:


> Headed to the gym earlier today!
> 
> View attachment 2325552


it's so refreshing to see an envelope luggage! =)


----------



## zeronohiya

ikim23 said:


> it's so refreshing to see an envelope luggage! =)



Thank you! She was my first Celine & I love her!!!


----------



## Loveapurse

My first CELINEs......


----------



## dxs

with my vermillion trapeze


----------



## cotonblanc

My Fall 2011 clutch pouch in Army Green and Black. The leather has lovingly creased and softened around the corners. Still as supple. I still prefer the zippers of the older pouches.​


----------



## IsQ

missdicaprio said:


> Mini for today
> View attachment 2323423


simply beautiful, isn't it? I just bought mine in micro=.)


----------



## IsQ

Janesfashion19 said:


> Hi Girls, what a warm welcome and thank you all so much! So here is my Celine Phantom and I love to use it so much! It makes every simple outfit so stylish and trendy! My outfit of the day is ripped jeans with a simple grey t-shirt, a gold chain necklace and my celine phantom! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2319351
> View attachment 2319352
> View attachment 2319353


simply lovely! i can't wait for mine to arrive=.) Hope i will enjoy mine as much as you do with yours.


----------



## IsQ

virginiaalamode said:


> Got the yellow horizontal Cabas at a Saks outlet this weekend!!


i love your outfit!


----------



## IsQ

fufu said:


> Souris is such a stunner


I agree!


----------



## meijen

dxs said:


> View attachment 2325734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my vermillion trapeze


 
you look great with your trapeze;  love the colour vermillion!


----------



## Mrstlc68

Originally Posted by missdicaprio  
Mini for today
Attachment 2323423
simply beautiful, isn't it? I just bought mine in micro=.)




It is a beauty!


----------



## IsQ

bbagsforever said:


> With my horizontal cabas!


Really really nice! I never get tired of blacks and whites=.)


----------



## sammie225

with a striped sweater and jeans  the bags color is dune


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ Tres chic!


----------



## Superstar88

Got my Celine mini luggage in Jungle for my birthday in London, so we went for afternoon tea!


----------



## meijen

sammie225 said:


> with a striped sweater and jeans  the bags color is dune


 
both you and your bag look fab!


----------



## meijen

Superstar88 said:


> Got my Celine mini luggage in Jungle for my birthday in London, so we went for afternoon tea!


 
your mini luggage is gorgeous; congrats and happy birthday


----------



## cotonblanc

Luggage Phantom in 15KH Khaki Natural Calfskin!​


----------



## Joyce Lim

sammie225 said:


> with a striped sweater and jeans  the bags color is dune


You look great! We are bag twins!


Superstar88 said:


> Got my Celine mini luggage in Jungle for my birthday in London, so we went for afternoon tea!


Beautiful!! Congrats!


cotonblanc said:


> Luggage Phantom in 15KH Khaki Natural Calfskin!​


Stunning Phantom!! Love it!!


----------



## Superstar88

meijen said:


> both you and your bag look fab!


Thank you!


----------



## Superstar88

meijen said:


> your mini luggage is gorgeous; congrats and happy birthday


Thank you!


----------



## Superstar88

Joyce Lim said:


> You look great! We are bag twins!
> 
> Beautiful!! Congrats!
> 
> Stunning Phantom!! Love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

Superstar88 said:


> Got my Celine mini luggage in Jungle for my birthday in London, so we went for afternoon tea!


Happy Birthday - hope you and your beautiful new Celine enjoyed your tea. 

Great Pic. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Superstar88

Meandmyhermes said:


> Happy Birthday - hope you and your beautiful new Celine enjoyed your tea.
> 
> Great Pic. Enjoy!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## unoma

Superstar88 said:


> Got my Celine mini luggage in Jungle for my birthday in London, so we went for afternoon tea!


Can i join you for tea
Congrats


----------



## unoma

sammie225 said:


> with a striped sweater and jeans  the bags color is dune



Love your outfit


----------



## jalapeno

dxs said:


> View attachment 2325734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my vermillion trapeze



Love this!! With the contrasting scarf? Perfection!


----------



## ShoooSh

my red mini grocery shopping &#128149;


----------



## ShoooSh

Acting silly in Laduree 

Red mini luggage
Black classic box with GH


----------



## Superstar88

unoma said:


> Can i join you for tea
> Congrats


Lol yes will go for tea next time


----------



## Superstar88

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2328889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini grocery shopping &#128149;


Love the colour!!


----------



## ShoooSh

Superstar88 said:


> Love the colour!!


 
thank u .. im not sure what's this shade called, verrmilion i guess?

would be thankful if experts can help =)


----------



## IsQ

fufu said:


> taking a pic with my Micro Souris Luggage.


Nice! I have exactly the same one and i got it just last month. Do you do anything special when it comes to caring for your souris? TIA.


----------



## IsQ

Janesfashion19 said:


> Hi Girls, what a warm welcome and thank you all so much! So here is my Celine Phantom and I love to use it so much! It makes every simple outfit so stylish and trendy! My outfit of the day is ripped jeans with a simple grey t-shirt, a gold chain necklace and my celine phantom! Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2319351
> View attachment 2319352
> View attachment 2319353


I love it how black phantoms give depth to any casual outfits.


----------



## dxs

jalapeno said:


> Love this!! With the contrasting scarf? Perfection!



Thank you jalapeno.


----------



## unoma

ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2328889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my red mini grocery shopping &#128149;





ShoooSh said:


> View attachment 2328893
> 
> Acting silly in Laduree
> 
> Red mini luggage
> Black classic box with GH


Nice photos.
Is that a box or a case
Bag twins


----------



## ShoooSh

unoma said:


> Nice photos.
> Is that a box or a case
> Bag twins


 
Thank u dear .. i didnt know its called "case bag" until i read ur comment, i did a quick search to make sure its the exact name,  when  i asked  SA told me its called the classic box :/

its black with burgundy interior/ Gold chain =) i LOVE this bag to bits .. i wana see urs please ...


----------



## unoma

ShoooSh said:


> Thank u dear .. i didnt know its called "case bag" until i read ur comment, i did a quick search to make sure its the exact name,  when  i asked  SA told me its called the classic box :/
> 
> its black with burgundy interior/ Gold chain =) i LOVE this bag to bits .. i wana see urs please ...



This is my dark green Case with gold chain
And next to it is my Leopard classic box
I would loves to see more of your baby. So nice to know someone have similar bag

More photos are here
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/three-little-piglets-and-lost-cousin-reveal-time-835733.html


----------



## ShoooSh

unoma said:


> This is my dark green Case with gold chain
> And next to it is my Leopard classic box
> I would loves to see more of your baby. So nice to know someone have similar bag
> 
> More photos are here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/three-little-piglets-and-lost-cousin-reveal-time-835733.html


 
i was just reading the other thread and OMG we have 2 bags in common, the case one and croc phantom *hiiii5*

will post more pix of my babies promise =)


----------



## ShoooSh

ladies i found this picture in my photo gallery and thought ill share it with u ,, this was taken while i was debating on which bag to get? ( blue/mustard/red)????

i ended up with the RED one 


*PS*: red mini came in the stiff leather( caviar alike)  - im sorry dont know what does celine call this kind of leather, while yellow& blue came in very soft calfskin ...


----------



## coco143d

how come my picture is now showing...


----------



## Elliespurse

coco143d said:


> how come my picture is now showing...



Hi, in your flickr click Grab BBCode see below, and copy/paste this.


----------



## fufu

IsQ said:


> Nice! I have exactly the same one and i got it just last month. Do you do anything special when it comes to caring for your souris? TIA.



I only applied a light layer of blackrock leather cream


----------



## sammie225

can't get enough of this bag


----------



## vickitaa92

My black micro


----------



## unoma

vickitaa92 said:


> My black micro


Perefect  Love your dress


----------



## meijen

sammie225 said:


> can't get enough of this bag


 
you and your bag look great!


----------



## meijen

vickitaa92 said:


> My black micro


 
looking good!


----------



## bluehandbag2345

sammie225 said:


> can't get enough of this bag



I love your handbag. I am new to Celine handbags. Is your handbag the Phantom or the luggage?  What size is it?


----------



## sammie225

with some brown boots and a chunky knit  this bag works with everything!


----------



## francyFG

vickitaa92 said:


> My black micro



May I ask where is this dress from? I love it (and of course I love the bag).


----------



## vickitaa92

francyFG said:


> May I ask where is this dress from? I love it (and of course I love the bag).



It's from Topshop


----------



## Crystalng

vickitaa92 said:


> My black micro





Love the dress


----------



## cotonblanc

I have a bag here that isn't as ubiquitous as the Luggage or the Trapeze and it is from Phoebe's debut season at Céline. It is called the Rider bag and I believe it came in 3 sizes and also 2 colours (this is navy and the other one is a camel/tan). When I first saw the bag in store back in 2010 I was rather intrigued by the used of BOTH silver and gold on a bag. I thought it looked rather off but on hindsight now, I think the mix metal tones is actually rather chic and refreshing.

The trimming is in tonal suede and the zippers are all Lampo. The only branding is a blind deboss on the side of the bag. I will try to get more photos in there. It is nice to see a bag that you don't actually see everytime around here.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cotonblanc said:


> I have a bag here that isn't as ubiquitous as the Luggage or the Trapeze and it is from Phoebe's debut season at Céline. It is called the Rider bag and I believe it came in 3 sizes and also 2 colours (this is navy and the other one is a camel/tan). When I first saw the bag in store back in 2010 I was rather intrigued by the used of BOTH silver and gold on a bag. I thought it looked rather off but on hindsight now, I think the mix metal tones is actually rather chic and refreshing.
> 
> The trimming is in tonal suede and the zippers are all Lampo. The only branding is a blind deboss on the side of the bag. I will try to get more photos in there. It is nice to see a bag that you don't actually see everytime around here.



I really like that bag on you!


----------



## cotonblanc

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I really like that bag on you!



Thank you! I like that there is a shoulder strap as well! And the top handles fit very comfortably on the shoulders.














There is a tan one on Yoox right now but I think the details are better set in navy. I don't recall the exact leather used on the non-suede panels but it has a very lovely textured almost papery kind of hand to it.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you! I like that there is a shoulder strap as well! And the top handles fit very comfortably on the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a tan one on Yoox right now but I think the details are better set in navy. I don't recall the exact leather used on the non-suede panels but it has a very lovely textured almost papery kind of hand to it.



I prefer your navy one! It's got some rugged charm on you


----------



## cotonblanc

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I prefer your navy one! It's got some rugged charm on you



I think so too. Here are some no filter photos of it. The bag is never babied so I guess it's not as pristine but yes, you're right it has a rugged, lived-in charm to it. 







One bad thing is that when carried on the shoulder the bag folds in and that makes it hard unzipping the main compartment. But look at the snap buttons! I guess they thought of it through and decided to put the snap buttons for ease of access and the zipper to secure it when you need it. 

The base is nicely quilted and reminds me of her leather biker jackets.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cotonblanc said:


> I think so too. Here are some no filter photos of it. The bag is never babied so I guess it's not as pristine but yes, you're right it has a rugged, lived-in charm to it.
> 
> View attachment 2337769
> View attachment 2337770
> View attachment 2337772
> View attachment 2337773
> 
> 
> One bad thing is that when carried on the shoulder the bag folds in and that makes it hard unzipping the main compartment. But look at the snap buttons! I guess they thought of it through and decided to put the snap buttons for ease of access and the zipper to secure it when you need it.
> 
> The base is nicely quilted and reminds me of her leather biker jackets.



Well if you stuff it more, I guess the middle won't flop down anymore? I would totally live in this bag as I travel a lot! It seems like a very easy grab and go bag that's also good as a carry-on piece!

Thanks for all the pix, I think it should get more recognition


----------



## french affair

with my gusset cabas


----------



## tosca101

@vikita92, the dress and bag look amazing!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Celine blouse!


----------



## sambalsotong

Out and about with my Navy Mini Luggage.


----------



## francyFG

Me and my stamped croc trapeze today


----------



## weibaobai

My new sunnies


----------



## Cremedelabeaute

weibaobai said:


> My new sunnies


Love your sunnies


----------



## Cremedelabeaute

francyFG said:


> May I ask where is this dress from? I love it (and of course I love the bag).


Love all the beautiful Celine buys


----------



## asdfghjkl123

weibaobai said:


> My new sunnies



Smoking hot!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you! 



asdfghjkl123 said:


> Smoking hot!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks cremedelabeaute!  They're a departure from my big black sunnies. ​ 


Cremedelabeaute said:


> Love your sunnies


----------



## iheartceline

It's Nicole Kidman! Her purse is definetely in action. &#9829;Celine


----------



## asdfghjkl123

iheartceline said:


> It's Nicole Kidman! Her purse is definetely in action. &#9829;Celine



I love the way she layered the different types of blacks.


----------



## iheartceline

asdfghjkl123 said:


> I love the way she layered the different types of blacks.


Agreed! She looks so comfortable, but still classy and sexy. 
That lizard skin totally stands out.


----------



## TaliZB

Superstar88 said:


> Got my Celine mini luggage in Jungle for my birthday in London, so we went for afternoon tea!



_Hi, belated Happy Birthday!

Congratulations on your lovely Celine Mini Luggage 

I would just like to ask if it was hard for you to acquire this handbag in London? 

Thank you very much x_


----------



## jlao

my beloved (and first) Celine Blk Mini Luggage


----------



## alterego

jlao said:


> my beloved (and first) Celine Blk Mini Luggage


Love this pic!


----------



## gwapa123

Ladies night out


----------



## gwapa123

My 1st celine


----------



## nataliaa

Céline phantom and new audry sunnies


----------



## Joyce Lim

gwapa123 said:


> My 1st celine


Congrats on your 1st celine!


nataliaa said:


> Céline phantom and new audry sunnies


You look gorgeous in your outfits and stunning phantom! Congrats!


----------



## unoma

nataliaa said:


> Céline phantom and new audry sunnies



Congrats


----------



## neome

nataliaa said:


> Céline phantom and new audry sunnies


This could be in a magazine, perfection !!


----------



## cotonblanc

nataliaa said:


> Céline phantom and new audry sunnies



Love the pairing of burgundy and navy. Very Céline.


----------



## nataliaa

neome said:


> This could be in a magazine, perfection !!





cotonblanc said:


> Love the pairing of burgundy and navy. Very Céline.





unoma said:


> Congrats





Joyce Lim said:


> You look gorgeous in your outfits and stunning phantom! Congrats!



Thank you all


----------



## MJLW

outfit with my new trio on a hot Sunday.


----------



## MJLW

nataliaa said:


> Céline phantom and new audry sunnies



You look great!


----------



## BagBragger

Yesterday at the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## meijen

MJLW said:


> View attachment 2349714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outfit with my new trio on a hot Sunday.


 
your trio looks great on you, love the colour.


----------



## meijen

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2350053
> 
> 
> Yesterday at the Cheesecake Factory.


 
what a beautiful colour.


----------



## ecargual

neome said:


> This could be in a magazine, perfection !!


+1


----------



## lolaandrogynous

hi guys! i'm a newbie here...anyway just wanted to share a couple of chocolate brown mini luggage tote action pics from my blog =)


----------



## lolaandrogynous

here's another one


----------



## unoma

lolaandrogynous said:


> hi guys! i'm a newbie here...anyway just wanted to share a couple of chocolate brown mini luggage tote action pics from my blog =)



Love your Pics


----------



## Harper Quinn

lolaandrogynous said:


> hi guys! I'm a newbie here...anyway just wanted to share a couple of chocolate brown mini luggage tote action pics from my blog =)





unoma said:


> love your pics



+1!


----------



## meijen

lolaandrogynous said:


> hi guys! i'm a newbie here...anyway just wanted to share a couple of chocolate brown mini luggage tote action pics from my blog =)


 
fabulous


----------



## pegilola

Your outfit seem like one in the movie...


----------



## misterpretender

thanks everyone for the thoughtful sentiments...


----------



## designerdiva40

I've not posted in the Celine forum for a while but here's my gorgeous Vermillon Mini, still love this bag as much as the day I got it nearly 2 years ago.


----------



## unoma

designerdiva40 said:


> I've not posted in the Celine forum for a while but here's my gorgeous Vermillon Mini, still love this bag as much as the day I got it nearly 2 years ago.



I love your keychain
Your Mini looks lovely


----------



## porsche09

BagBragger said:


> View attachment 2350053
> 
> 
> Yesterday at the Cheesecake Factory.


Love ur Blue Phantom


----------



## meijen

designerdiva40 said:


> I've not posted in the Celine forum for a while but here's my gorgeous Vermillon Mini, still love this bag as much as the day I got it nearly 2 years ago.


 
gorgeous, love vermillion.


----------



## BagBragger

porsche09 said:


> Love ur Blue Phantom



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Joyce Lim

designerdiva40 said:


> I've not posted in the Celine forum for a while but here's my gorgeous Vermillon Mini, still love this bag as much as the day I got it nearly 2 years ago.


Lovely!


----------



## francyFG

Me and my trapeze heading out of town for work


----------



## unoma

francyFG said:


> Me and my trapeze heading out of town for work
> View attachment 2353269



Nice


----------



## IsQ

lolaandrogynous said:


> hi guys! i'm a newbie here...anyway just wanted to share a couple of chocolate brown mini luggage tote action pics from my blog =)


You're so cool! I'm a newbie here, too. Manila, manila, there's no place like manila, manila=.)


----------



## AnnZ

lolaandrogynous said:


> hi guys! i'm a newbie here...anyway just wanted to share a couple of chocolate brown mini luggage tote action pics from my blog =)



I'm new too!  Looking good


----------



## Joyce Lim

francyFG said:


> Me and my trapeze heading out of town for work
> View attachment 2353269


Beautiful bag!


----------



## BagBragger

At the salon today, getting my hair cut for my birthday (today) before dinner this evening.  Low and behold another woman comes in and sits next to me...we just looked at each other and grinned for like five minutes, then the dialogue began!  So special!


----------



## meijen

francyFG said:


> Me and my trapeze heading out of town for work
> View attachment 2353269


 
gorgeous Trapeze.


----------



## zeronohiya

BagBragger said:


> At the salon today, getting my hair cut for my birthday (today) before dinner this evening.  Low and behold another woman comes in and sits next to me...we just looked at each other and grinned for like five minutes, then the dialogue began!  So special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2353764


 
Lovely way to connect over beautiful phantoms!!!


----------



## BagBragger

zeronohiya said:


> Lovely way to connect over beautiful phantoms!!!



YES! It was a pleasant surprise!  And it made my day!


----------



## sammie225

my celine on the run today


----------



## unoma

sammie225 said:


> my celine on the run today



Lovely


----------



## Nanaz

Yesterday with my DeepSea Trapeze.


----------



## cotonblanc

Nanaz said:


> Yesterday with my DeepSea Trapeze.



Love the top with the huge pockets. Reminds me of Winter 2010 Céline!


----------



## Nanaz

cotonblanc said:


> Love the top with the huge pockets. Reminds me of Winter 2010 Céline!



Thank you. Believe it or not it is from Zara (new collection).


----------



## Nanaz

Today- Small Navy Trio with Philip Lim for Target shirt.


----------



## flower71

Nanaz said:


> Yesterday with my DeepSea Trapeze.


So lovely!


----------



## flower71

nataliaa said:


> Céline phantom and new audry sunnies


perfection!


----------



## ecargual

Nanaz said:


> Yesterday with my DeepSea Trapeze.


Perfect~!!!


----------



## unoma

Nanaz said:


> Yesterday with my DeepSea Trapeze.



So jealous


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Nanaz said:


> Today- Small Navy Trio with Philip Lim for Target shirt.


Very chic


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Nanaz said:


> Yesterday with my DeepSea Trapeze.


Pretty!


----------



## meijen

Nanaz said:


> Yesterday with my DeepSea Trapeze.


 
gorgeous, love the colours.


----------



## Nanaz

^^ Thank you ladies.


----------



## YoungBagaholic

My Mini Luggage in bordeaux! Got this back in January 2013. It tends to look like a true red under the sun.

http://www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta


----------



## YoungBagaholic

My Nano Luggage in Amber from Celine's Fall 2013 "black handle" luggage collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Follow me on Instagram! www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta


----------



## YoungBagaholic

And here is my latest Celine Trapeze from the Winter 2013 collection! 





Follow me on Instagram for more pics! www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta


----------



## YoungBagaholic

Oops, almost forgot about my Celine Trio!

Follow me on Instagram for more pics! www.Instagram.com/ClaudineCasta


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Celine box bag and chain heels!


----------



## thaobongcun08

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine box bag and chain heels!



I like it!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine box bag and chain heels!



beautiful


----------



## ecargual

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine box bag and chain heels!


Gorgeous!


----------



## ecargual

YoungBagaholic said:


> My Nano Luggage in Amber from Celine's Fall 2013 "black handle" luggage collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram! www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta


I love this nano, it is CUTE!


----------



## Joycece

Carrying the baby out the first time!


----------



## Joyce Lim

YoungBagaholic said:


> Oops, almost forgot about my Celine Trio!
> 
> Follow me on Instagram for more pics! www.Instagram.com/ClaudineCasta


You have beautiful Celine collection!


----------



## Joyce Lim

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine box bag and chain heels!


Love the red box bag!


Joycece said:


> Carrying the baby out the first time!
> Pretty trapeze!
> View attachment 2364142
> View attachment 2364143


----------



## Millicat

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine blouse!



I love this blouse, despite trying to find it i'm still without :shame:


----------



## unoma

Joycece said:


> Carrying the baby out the first time!
> 
> View attachment 2364142
> View attachment 2364143



Lovely!


----------



## bagloverny

My black Celine with a red dress at the store today


----------



## missdicaprio

Joycece said:


> Carrying the baby out the first time!
> 
> View attachment 2364142
> View attachment 2364143



Your outfit is perfection!


----------



## htkt

lolaandrogynous said:


> hi guys! i'm a newbie here...anyway just wanted to share a couple of chocolate brown mini luggage tote action pics from my blog =)




Looking good!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Same old Luggage Small with short handles, Summer 2013 satin skate slip-ons, Winter 2013 cylinder cuff and Fall 2011 shirt with chambray sleeves!​


----------



## pphh103

just beginning


----------



## Darell Brown

Love my new bag. You too?


----------



## Darell Brown

Joycece said:


> Carrying the baby out the first time!
> 
> Nice color and I love your coat as well. Nice matching to the shoes!


----------



## Joycece

unoma said:


> Lovely!






missdicaprio said:


> Your outfit is perfection!






Darell Brown said:


> Joycece said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying the baby out the first time!
> 
> Nice color and I love your coat as well. Nice matching to the shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for let me sharing
Click to expand...


----------



## Thekelliemac

Me and my new girl.


----------



## Sophia

cotonblanc said:


> Same old Luggage Small with short handles, Summer 2013 satin skate slip-ons, Winter 2013 cylinder cuff and Fall 2011 shirt with chambray sleeves!​


whata stud


----------



## IsQ

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine box bag and chain heels!


Excellent pieces!


----------



## IsQ

Joycece said:


> Carrying the baby out the first time!
> 
> View attachment 2364142
> View attachment 2364143


Nice outfit and the bag, too.


----------



## JPeace

Loved your youtube video.  Helped me make the decision on my new vermillion mini!



Thekelliemac said:


> Me and my new girl.


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

With little Red Trio Bag


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

And Big Cabas Zippé Bag


----------



## ssv003

Choosing outfits for an upcoming event this weekend. i.e. Playing with my Céline babies in my closet 

Black croc stamped phantom & mini luggage in almond.


----------



## Thekelliemac

JPeace said:


> Loved your youtube video.  Helped me make the decision on my new vermillion mini!


Oh I am glad.  I hope you are enjoying your new baby.


----------



## wanzi1130

Darell Brown said:


> Love my new bag. You too?


I love this one so much! Especially in the micro size.


----------



## Darell Brown

wanzi1130 said:


> I love this one so much! Especially in the micro size.


 

Thanks dear


----------



## YoungBagaholic

ecargual said:


> I love this nano, it is CUTE!


Thank you!


----------



## YoungBagaholic

Joyce Lim said:


> You have beautiful Celine collection!


Thank you!


----------



## meijen

TheWorkingGirl said:


> With little Red Trio Bag


 
you and your Trio look great


----------



## meijen

ssv003 said:


> Choosing outfits for an upcoming event this weekend. i.e. Playing with my Céline babies in my closet
> 
> Black croc stamped phantom & mini luggage in almond.
> 
> View attachment 2367422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367423


 
you look fab with your Celine babies


----------



## carolinecarol9

cotonblanc said:


> Same old Luggage Small with short handles, Summer 2013 satin skate slip-ons, Winter 2013 cylinder cuff and Fall 2011 shirt with chambray sleeves!​




Perfect


----------



## ecargual

Too much to bring to work today so I have my new cabas phantom with me


----------



## Onthego

YoungBagaholic said:


> My Mini Luggage in bordeaux! Got this back in January 2013. It tends to look like a true red under the sun.
> 
> http://www.instagram.com/ClaudineCasta



This is the perfect bag IMO. Perfect color, perfect size, perfect leather, perfect hardware, and well reasonable price. Goes with any color almost anytime. She is beautiful. Perfect choice.


----------



## Onthego

Darell Brown said:


> Love my new bag. You too?


Super cute


----------



## ssv003

meijen said:


> you look fab with your Celine babies




Thanks so much, meijen


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

meijen said:


> you and your trio look great


: )


----------



## Darell Brown

Onthego said:


> Super cute


 
Thanks Onthego !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

TheWorkingGirl said:


> And Big Cabas Zippé Bag



I love your style, thanks for sharing


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I love your style, thanks for sharing



Thank you so much!


----------



## IsQ

TheWorkingGirl said:


> And Big Cabas Zippé Bag


simply gorgeous!


----------



## morticia addams

_me with Tricolor mini & celine sunnies _


----------



## ecargual

morticia addams said:


> _me with Tricolor mini & celine sunnies _


wow... never seen this colour combo before, so eye-catching! Congrats!!!


----------



## ecargual

TheWorkingGirl said:


> And Big Cabas Zippé Bag


I LOVE your outfit!!! Perfect!


----------



## Fashionism




----------



## morticia addams

_such a lovely mini Luggage  you have_ *Fashionism*_!!!..is it also from fall-winter collection  2013??_


----------



## morticia addams

ecargual said:


> wow... never seen this colour combo before, so eye-catching! Congrats!!!



_thank you *ecargual* the color name is " blood' from fall- winter 2013_


----------



## Fashionism

It's from 2012 collection


----------



## Freckles1

Thekelliemac said:


> Me and my new girl.



Love it!! Love the shades too!!


----------



## babilux

HI all, anybody know about the current price for trio bag , in Paris?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Another outfit with le cabas zippé Céline : )


----------



## cotonblanc

Something new (finally): my Large Shoulder bag from Winter 2012 in Burgundy that I snagged for 65% off at the very recent Friends & Family private sale. Very pleased with this bag, the colour is just so scrumptious and has so much depth. Definitely slowly pulling me away from black bags.​


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> Something new (finally): my Large Shoulder bag from Winter 2012 in Burgundy that I snagged for 65% off at the very recent Friends & Family private sale. Very pleased with this bag, the colour is just so scrumptious and has so much depth. Definitely slowly pulling me away from black bags.​




Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats, coton!


----------



## cotonblanc

ssv003 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats, coton!



Thank you and congrats on your LV SC as well. Now that is the only LV bag I covet!


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you and congrats on your LV SC as well. Now that is the only LV bag I covet!



Thank you so much! It is incredible. I'm so glad I went for it. Let me know if you ever venture into SC-land!


----------



## mundodabolsa

cotonblanc said:


> Something new (finally): my Large Shoulder bag from Winter 2012 in Burgundy that I snagged for 65% off at the very recent Friends & Family private sale. Very pleased with this bag, the colour is just so scrumptious and has so much depth. Definitely slowly pulling me away from black bags.



such a nice choice! and of course now I want something in that color. seriously I am such a follower.


----------



## cotonblanc

mundodabolsa said:


> such a nice choice! and of course now I want something in that color. seriously I am such a follower.



Thank you. And aww don't say that, I really think you should get something in Burgundy. I also got something else in Rust but that's for another outfit. Haha

Hmm Burgundy and Rust, never knew I would buy 2 red bags at once but at 65% off, it was a complete no-brainer.


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> Something new (finally): my Large Shoulder bag from Winter 2012 in Burgundy that I snagged for 65% off at the very recent Friends & Family private sale. Very pleased with this bag, the colour is just so scrumptious and has so much depth. Definitely slowly pulling me away from black bags.​


GREAT pick! 

I don't like red tone before, but when I saw the burgundy box bag I am obsessed to it!
Burgundy is really a good colour and it matches with Celine's minimalistc design!

And I am so envy that you went to a Friends and Family Sale... I hope you will go to such kind of events more in the future, and score something nice, so we can see more of your goodies and outfit!


----------



## cotonblanc

ecargual said:


> GREAT pick!
> 
> I don't like red tone before, but when I saw the burgundy box bag I am obsessed to it!
> Burgundy is really a good colour and it matches with Celine's minimalistc design!
> 
> And I am so envy that you went to a Friends and Family Sale... I hope you will go to such kind of events more in the future, and score something nice, so we can see more of your goodies and outfit!



Thank you. I initially didn't warm up to the Burgundy on the bags but let's just say that I am a convert now. I was incidentally wearing some complementing colours on that day of the sale, deep forest greens and greys/navys and the burgundy/rust just gave a nice contrast!

Well, I consider myself lucky to have known a few people who have important connections... I am blessed and it's my second time at the sale and the only thing to share is that GO EARLY AND GO ON THE FIRST DAY! 

I'll reveal the burgundy's Rust-y friend in another outfit post so thank you for the lovely comments. The Shoulder is a great bag, so luxurious with such sleek and timeless details like the accordion gussets, the toggle closure and the trapezoid shape.


----------



## loveisworthit

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> the fab *gchandler5*...


so jelous of this bag! i'm sure you hear that everyday.


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you. I initially didn't warm up to the Burgundy on the bags but let's just say that I am a convert now. I was incidentally wearing some complementing colours on that day of the sale, deep forest greens and greys/navys and the burgundy/rust just gave a nice contrast!
> 
> Well, I consider myself lucky to have known a few people who have important connections... I am blessed and it's my second time at the sale and the only thing to share is that GO EARLY AND GO ON THE FIRST DAY!
> 
> I'll reveal the burgundy's Rust-y friend in another outfit post so thank you for the lovely comments. The Shoulder is a great bag, so luxurious with such sleek and timeless details like the accordion gussets, the toggle closure and the trapezoid shape.


JEALOUS, JEALOUS, and JEALOUS!!! 
(lol)

If I had the chance to get into such kind of F&F sale, I must follow your advise and go there as early as possible! ^^

btw, I saw the Shoulder bag on reebonz website a few times, about 2 months ago, and it was a grey one. Obviously it was not attractive as yours in Burgundy. I think that the shoulder bag looks "flat" in black/grey colour, and when it comes to relatively brighter color it comes into live~


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

cotonblanc said:


> Something new (finally): my Large Shoulder bag from Winter 2012 in Burgundy that I snagged for 65% off at the very recent Friends & Family private sale. Very pleased with this bag, the colour is just so scrumptious and has so much depth. Definitely slowly pulling me away from black bags.​



Congrats! Looks great on you! I like this type of burnt red/burgundy on guys!!


----------



## cotonblanc

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you! I like this type of burnt red/burgundy on guys!!



Thank you! I initially was on the fence about the burgundy and also this Shoulder style but the combination in this one is just irresistible.



ecargual said:


> JEALOUS, JEALOUS, and JEALOUS!!!
> (lol)
> 
> If I had the chance to get into such kind of F&F sale, I must follow your advise and go there as early as possible! ^^
> 
> btw, I saw the Shoulder bag on reebonz website a few times, about 2 months ago, and it was a grey one. Obviously it was not attractive as yours in Burgundy. I think that the shoulder bag looks "flat" in black/grey colour, and when it comes to relatively brighter color it comes into live~



Yes, I think so too. It looks kind of flat in the grey and the black. I think that this bag is seriously underrated.


----------



## ecargual

My new yellow/ocean blue cabas phantom, and photo angle inspired by cotonblanc


----------



## Thekelliemac

cotonblanc said:


> Same old Luggage Small with short handles, Summer 2013 satin skate slip-ons, Winter 2013 cylinder cuff and Fall 2011 shirt with chambray sleeves!​


Yes. The classic black Mini Luggage tote is so nice.


----------



## ssv003

Small square black phantom


----------



## louien

ecargual said:


> My new yellow/ocean blue cabas phantom, and photo angle inspired by cotonblanc



Nice combo! Is this the medium or large? They don't line the newer cabas phantoms anymore? (We seriously need more info on this great bag)


----------



## ssv003

ecargual said:


> My new yellow/ocean blue cabas phantom, and photo angle inspired by cotonblanc




Your shoes are amazing! Love the look.


----------



## meijen

ecargual said:


> My new yellow/ocean blue cabas phantom, and photo angle inspired by cotonblanc


 
gorgeous cabas phantom, love the colours


----------



## meijen

ssv003 said:


> Small square black phantom
> 
> View attachment 2384091


 
you look great


----------



## cotonblanc

ecargual said:


> My new yellow/ocean blue cabas phantom, and photo angle inspired by cotonblanc



Nice. Let's have more pictures, ladies!


----------



## cotonblanc

My new sidekick: my Side Lock in Rust from Winter 2012 that I snagged for 65% off! Love the vertical streaking on the leather as well, it seems that Céline has stopped or had lesser availability of such naturally grained leather!​


----------



## ecargual

louien said:


> Nice combo! Is this the medium or large? They don't line the newer cabas phantoms anymore? (We seriously need more info on this great bag)





ssv003 said:


> Your shoes are amazing! Love the look.





meijen said:


> gorgeous cabas phantom, love the colours





cotonblanc said:


> Nice. Let's have more pictures, ladies!




Thank you for all your kind words! 
Yellow is my favourite colour so I am always hoping to find something in yellow, and my shoes were bought about a year ago... now I have found a great partner for my shoes 

My cabas phantom is the medium size and my SA said its the new colour combo for F/W 2013, I bought it in HK in early Oct. I am not sure if there's a lining... but I believe there is no lining as the leather feels so thin...the interior of my bag is suede, maybe you guys can tell from the pic below? Anyway the leather code for this is RNB.


----------



## ecargual

Dunno why I can't attach pic using my notebook, switch to use iphone now...
The interior:


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> My new sidekick: my Side Lock in Rust from Winter 2012 that I snagged for 65% off! Love the vertical streaking on the leather as well, it seems that Céline has stopped or had lesser availability of such naturally grained leather!​


wow... love this design and love this colour => GREAT LOVE!

Haven't seen this "flat" sidelock before, only saw the sidelock with "thickness", like a little box...


well honestly, I never thought of boys carrying Celine bags before, but after going through the "Celine for the boys" thread, I have to admit that sometimes (or quit often) boys carry Celine even better than girls!! And of course cotonblanc you are such a great fashionista!


----------



## cotonblanc

ecargual said:


> wow... love this design and love this colour => GREAT LOVE!
> 
> Haven't seen this "flat" sidelock before, only saw the sidelock with "thickness", like a little box...
> 
> 
> well honestly, I never thought of boys carrying Celine bags before, but after going through the "Celine for the boys" thread, I have to admit that sometimes (or quit often) boys carry Celine even better than girls!! And of course cotonblanc you are such a great fashionista!



You are again too kind. Though I don't think I hardly qualify to be a fashionable person.  

Yes, I am madly in love with the 2 bags and with this introduction of colour, I find mixing and coordinating outfits a lot more challenging and inspiring! Everyone definitely needs to own 1 Burgundy/Rust tone.

Lol I think there are more ladies that pull off Céline than the boys as it's just the intrinsic nature of the bags to be more flattering on ladies.


----------



## ssv003

meijen said:


> you look great




Thank you very much meijen


----------



## louien

ecargual said:


> Dunno why I can't attach pic using my notebook, switch to use iphone now...
> The interior:



Thanks for the pic!


----------



## skippinggirl

cotonblanc said:


> Something new (finally): my Large Shoulder bag from Winter 2012 in Burgundy that I snagged for 65% off at the very recent Friends & Family private sale. Very pleased with this bag, the colour is just so scrumptious and has so much depth. Definitely slowly pulling me away from black bags.​




so gorgeous cotonblanc! wasn't very blown away when i first saw this bag in pictures but this colour gives it so much depth, like you said. definitely need a burgundy bag soon.
went to the F&F sale on the first day as well, the queues were massive! people were grabbing bags like they were free. glad you managed to snag great buys! i managed to emerge with 2 pairs of heels & a belt but a linen cabas got away while i was in the cashier queue


----------



## cotonblanc

skippinggirl said:


> so gorgeous cotonblanc! wasn't very blown away when i first saw this bag in pictures but this colour gives it so much depth, like you said. definitely need a burgundy bag soon.
> went to the F&F sale on the first day as well, the queues were massive! people were grabbing bags like they were free. glad you managed to snag great buys! i managed to emerge with 2 pairs of heels & a belt but a linen cabas got away while i was in the cashier queue




Lol I was there around 11am and it was already packed to the brim. Think everything good on display has already been picked out by the staff the day before! 

Please post pictures of your finds. I think I started one thread for the sale itself. I badly wanted the Seau or the Medium Cabas phantom. Not to mention the furry slippers.


----------



## skippinggirl

cotonblanc said:


> Lol I was there around 11am and it was already packed to the brim. Think everything good on display has already been picked out by the staff the day before!
> 
> Please post pictures of your finds. I think I started one thread for the sale itself. I badly wanted the Seau or the Medium Cabas phantom. Not to mention the furry slippers.




Lol I went at around noon, (naively) thinking I would be one of the first few and the moment I got out of the lift I thought "should've come at 8" haha. oh man! any intel on what the staff may have picked out? really curious. 

Yes I will attempt to post soon! Oh yes the Seau would've been so great!! I was really really rooting for the linen cabas. Till I spotted it in the haul of the woman a few steps ahead of me in the queue. She bought 4-5 Cabas bags in total, among other things. My heart broke further when I heard the linen cabas was less than  500 :'(


----------



## skippinggirl

Oh just saw the F&F sale thread! Yes you're right, a lot of the best stuff were gone by the time I got in!  not sure how they continued the sale for 3 days


----------



## Clathrin

Mini luggage tote in bright orange.


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> Lol I was there around 11am and it was already packed to the brim. Think everything good on display has already been picked out by the staff the day before!
> 
> Please post pictures of your finds. I think I started one thread for the sale itself. I badly wanted the Seau or the Medium Cabas phantom. Not to mention the furry slippers.



FYI:
For this bag, I saw it many many times on reebonz website, and they name it "drawstring tote" so I had no idea before about its official style name. I saw 2-3 times that the bag has been marked down to 50% off for the most on reebonz (well they stated the original price is HK$ 21xxx, don;t remember exactly).


----------



## meijen

Clathrin said:


> Mini luggage tote in bright orange.



Gorgeous!


----------



## cotonblanc

ecargual said:


> FYI:
> For this bag, I saw it many many times on reebonz website, and they name it "drawstring tote" so I had no idea before about its official style name. I saw 2-3 times that the bag has been marked down to 50% off for the most on reebonz (well they stated the original price is HK$ 21xxx, don;t remember exactly).



Ah well. Anyways, I am awaiting the arrival of one of my holy grails of Céline bags so I shouldn't even be THINKING of another bag. Gosh, I need to purge my closet.

But thanks for the intel.


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> Ah well. Anyways, I am awaiting the arrival of one of my holy grails of Céline bags so I shouldn't even be THINKING of another bag. Gosh, I need to purge my closet.
> 
> But thanks for the intel.



Wow... Can't wait to see that!


----------



## ecargual

Miss Emerald Trio went to dinner with me last night


----------



## ybco528

cotonblanc said:


> Ah well. Anyways, I am awaiting the arrival of one of my holy grails of Céline bags so I shouldn't even be THINKING of another bag. Gosh, I need to purge my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for the intel.




I'm curious about your holy grail.....&#128516;


----------



## cotonblanc

ybco528 said:


> I'm curious about your holy grail.....&#128516;



LOL. Let's just assume that no one would have thought it was Céline bag!


----------



## cotonblanc

skippinggirl said:


> Lol I went at around noon, (naively) thinking I would be one of the first few and the moment I got out of the lift I thought "should've come at 8" haha. oh man! any intel on what the staff may have picked out? really curious.
> 
> Yes I will attempt to post soon! Oh yes the Seau would've been so great!! I was really really rooting for the linen cabas. Till I spotted it in the haul of the woman a few steps ahead of me in the queue. She bought 4-5 Cabas bags in total, among other things. My heart broke further when I heard the linen cabas was less than  500 :'(



I got my French linen cabas for like S$315 from last year and I think the discounts were better then... I saw a lot of people hoarding bags! 

Heard there were Trapeze bags the day before it started...


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2012 Large Shoulder bag in burgundy and Spring 2012 natural python skate slip-ons.​


----------



## cat1967

Clathrin said:


> Mini luggage tote in bright orange.


Hello there.  I love your bag.  I am new to Celine and interested to know if this is the mini luggage then the luggage is bigger than this?  What are the dimensions of your bag please?  TIA


----------



## Thekelliemac

Me and Big Red at Tysons Galleria


----------



## ssv003

Thekelliemac said:


> Me and Big Red at Tysons Galleria




Gorgeous! Love it


----------



## Clathrin

cat1967 said:


> Hello there.  I love your bag.  I am new to Celine and interested to know if this is the mini luggage then the luggage is bigger than this?  What are the dimensions of your bag please?  TIA



Hello, yes this is the mini. I'm not sure of the exact measurements but I'm sure you could find it online. 

To give you reference, I'm 5'2". Hope this was helpful!


----------



## cat1967

Clathrin said:


> Hello, yes this is the mini. I'm not sure of the exact measurements but I'm sure you could find it online.
> 
> To give you reference, I'm 5'2". Hope this was helpful!


Very helpful.  Now I know this is the size for me.  I am 5'3" so that is so good.  Thank you.


----------



## ReaJosette

Me and my Phantom!


----------



## cocoainthesumme

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... Hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> The ultimate leo bag. In the words of sasha charnin morrison, fashion director of us magazine, "_the leopard version is beyond sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> The fab *gchandler5*...


omigosh!!!!!!!!! That bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm a fan


----------



## cocoainthesumme

Thekelliemac said:


> Me and Big Red at Tysons Galleria


So chic


----------



## iceshiva

ReaJosette said:


> Me and my Phantom!



This phantom is soooo sickkkk !!!


----------



## cotonblanc

I tend not to take a more profile shot of the bag worn so here is it, Fall 2012 large Shoulder bag in burgundy. 

A great bag, the straps really spread out the weight of the bag evenly. Great size for guys. 

With my skate skip-ons in natural python and the early pontet bracelet as well.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Thekelliemac said:


> Me and Big Red at Tysons Galleria


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> I tend not to take a more profile shot of the bag worn so here is it, Fall 2012 large Shoulder bag in burgundy.
> 
> A great bag, the straps really spread out the weight of the bag evenly. Great size for guys.
> 
> With my skate skip-ons in natural python and the early pontet bracelet as well.



Love all the Celine! You look great, coton!


----------



## Freckles1

Clathrin said:


> Mini luggage tote in bright orange.



I LOVE the orange!!!


----------



## angieAnh

Ignore my toes! LOL


----------



## Hawaiiiiii

My first Celine luggage mini


----------



## Hawaiiiiii

Another shot of my mini luggage


----------



## Hawaiiiiii

The luggage tote turned me into a complete celine fan. Later I got my first Celine trapeze. This is the last one of this color in NYC.


----------



## Thekelliemac

ssv003 said:


> Gorgeous! Love it


Thank you.


----------



## Thekelliemac

angieAnh said:


> View attachment 2390581
> 
> 
> Ignore my toes! LOL


Love it.


----------



## cotonblanc

ssv003 said:


> Love all the Celine! You look great, coton!



Thank you! You are always very sweet.


----------



## Clathrin

Freckles1 said:


> I LOVE the orange!!!



Thanks!


----------



## unoma

angieAnh said:


> View attachment 2390581
> 
> 
> Ignore my toes! LOL



Loving this look


----------



## unoma

Hawaiiiiii said:


> The luggage tote turned me into a complete celine fan. Later I got my first Celine trapeze. This is the last one of this color in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390731
> View attachment 2390733



I love your bag


----------



## katemonique

Me with my first Celine bag, the mini luggage in classic black. LOVE her! Wearing Celine sunglasses to match


----------



## cat1967

ssv003 said:


> Small square black phantom
> 
> View attachment 2384091


Hello is this size the mini or the micro?  Thank you.


----------



## NicoletteRN

angieAnh said:


> View attachment 2390581
> 
> 
> Ignore my toes! LOL



Omg I'm drooling. Hold on I'm a lady let me wipe my mouth lol...what color is this?  Its tdf


----------



## cat1967

angieAnh said:


> View attachment 2390581
> 
> 
> Ignore my toes! LOL


No reason whatsoever to ignore your toes!  
Could you please tell me what size this phantom is?  I am planning of getting one but as there is no possibility of trying it on in my country I have to ask.
TIA


----------



## bbagsforever

Celine luggage!


----------



## tiffany_

OOTD with the vermillion nano that I don't wear enough.

Bringing her back out today made me realize what a nice pop of colour it is to add to my fall/winter wardrobe


----------



## mdlchic77

katemonique said:


> View attachment 2391349
> 
> Me with my first Celine bag, the mini luggage in classic black. LOVE her! Wearing Celine sunglasses to match


Love this simple styling of the luggage  You look great!


----------



## mdlchic77

ssv003 said:


> gorgeous! Love it


 +1


----------



## Fashionism

help needed!
Which one is better? The left one is my old one and I want to trade it for the white one with black handle! Is it a good idea?


----------



## cotonblanc

^ prefer your older one to be honest.


----------



## Fashionism

cotonblanc said:


> ^ prefer your older one to be honest.




The problem with my old one is that it can not stand straight... My SA told me that because this bag is made of three different leather. The smooth leather is pretty structured. That's why I am thinking of trade it.


----------



## cotonblanc

^ but all new bags start up as straight. I think using a bag insert might make it better but if you're set on the contrast handles style, then go for it. We all don't know how Satin Calfskin will behave over a long time as it is relatively a newer leather and as much as the SAs tries to tell you otherwise, all new bags start as rigid.

Good luck deciding. I like a little slouch in bags, gives it more character and less of a I-just-got-this-and-look-at-how-precious-it-is vibe.


----------



## hanayo

Fashionism said:


> help needed!
> Which one is better? The left one is my old one and I want to trade it for the white one with black handle! Is it a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393975



Personally I am in love with the creme with black handles one. Its the one I wanted to get this summer, but they didnt have it anymore so... I saw it at another store later and I was still in love. The only thing I thought was that it seems rather delicate and you see scratches easily. Other than that I completely vote for it


----------



## rosy82

I love your old one too I would be terrified of the light colour! The old one seems much nicer good luck in deciding : )


----------



## katemonique

mdlchic77 said:


> Love this simple styling of the luggage  You look great!


Thank you!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my red Celine box!


----------



## Aluxe

Fashionism said:


> help needed!
> Which one is better? The left one is my old one and I want to trade it for the white one with black handle! Is it a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393975





cotonblanc said:


> ^ *prefer your older one to be honest*.





Fashionism said:


> *The problem with my old one is that it can not stand straight.*.. My SA told me that because this bag is made of three different leather. The smooth leather is pretty structured. That's why I am thinking of trade it.





cotonblanc said:


> ^ but all new bags start up as straight. I think *using a bag insert might make it better* but if you're set on the contrast handles style, then go for it. *We all don't know how Satin Calfskin will behave over a long time as it is relatively a newer leather and as much as the SAs tries to tell you otherwise, all new bags start as rigid.*
> 
> Good luck deciding. I like a little slouch in bags, gives it more character and less of a I-just-got-this-and-look-at-how-precious-it-is vibe.



Sweetie, cotonblanc's advice is pure gold. All new bags have structure (depending on leather, of course). Once they get broken in, they begin to slouch as is the case with your Luggage, which looks adorable and loved by you 

If you want a Luggage that will hold its shape better, you may have to purchase one made from palmelato (sp?) leather. Not sure if they have those with the contrast handles though.

Good luck!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Me today!


----------



## meijen

bbagsforever said:


> With my red Celine box!


 
gorgeous bag, love the colour.


----------



## meijen

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2394382
> 
> Me today!


 
beautiful bag, the colour is gorgeous!


----------



## mechel

Such beautiful bags!!

Now I can't wait to get a hold of one... 

Been eyeing the Celine Micro bag, they'r soo cute.


----------



## ecargual

bbagsforever said:


> With my red Celine box!


 You look GREAT!


----------



## Millicat

Yesterday, doing a few errands - this, teamed with dark jeans and a navy cashmere blazer ......







With greater exposure for a better idea of the colours.


----------



## cat1967

Millicat said:


> Yesterday, doing a few errands - this, teamed with dark jeans and a navy cashmere blazer ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With greater exposure for a better idea of the colours.


Perfect combination.  Bravo!


----------



## Joycece

The trapeze with stripe is pefect for winter when i need to wear the coat in winter &#65308;3


----------



## neome

Joycece said:


> The trapeze with stripe is pefect for winter when i need to wear the coat in winter &#65308;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400693


So pretty, u do match up your outfit very well !


----------



## katyaa

Me in my trapeze, shopping in chicago 
This is my first post, no idea how to get it to be any smaller! Help!


----------



## unoma

katyaa said:


> View attachment 2401381
> 
> 
> Me in my trapeze, shopping in chicago
> This is my first post, no idea how to get it to be any smaller! Help!



Congrats. I love the this colour on you.
Perfect


----------



## cotonblanc

My ultimate holy grail  Winter 2011 2-way backpack in navy lambskin!​


----------



## NicoletteRN

cotonblanc said:


> My ultimate holy grail  Winter 2011 2-way backpack in navy lambskin!​



Killin it! Love your style


----------



## cotonblanc

NicoletteRN said:


> Killin it! Love your style



Wow, thank you! I am seriously flattered. Took the bag out again today 


----------



## paulineksh

Hi All,

Is that any factory at Italy? Cos i get to know a lady and she told me that she get celine bag from italy factory and she's selling the celine luggage bag below 1k. But its come with box, dustbag, and carecard. Its doesnt come with receipt. So i need you guys help.

Thank you.


----------



## NicoletteRN

cotonblanc said:


> Wow, thank you! I am seriously flattered. Took the bag out again today 



Awwww  You did it again! Love&#9829;


----------



## iceshiva

katyaa said:


> View attachment 2401381
> 
> 
> Me in my trapeze, shopping in chicago
> This is my first post, no idea how to get it to be any smaller! Help!



This is cool as cool !!


----------



## angieAnh

Sorry for the late replies!  started a new job ><


unoma said:


> Loving this look



Thank you &#128522;



NicoletteRN said:


> Omg I'm drooling. Hold on I'm a lady let me wipe my mouth lol...what color is this?  Its tdf



Hehe thanks! It's called "light khaki" but I can never seem to capture it's true colour. Sometimes it's Grey.. Khaki or beige lool!



cat1967 said:


> No reason whatsoever to ignore your toes!
> Could you please tell me what size this phantom is?  I am planning of getting one but as there is no possibility of trying it on in my country I have to ask.
> TIA



No problem whatsoever &#128513; and thank you. It's a medium phantom  well I'm not sure. The store said medium but on the tag/label it says small /: hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## jessi2007

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2394382
> 
> Me today!



Your purse is pretty,love the color 

May I ask? Is she mini size? What is the name of this color?

Thank you very much
Jessi2007


----------



## tiffany_

Lazy, casual Monday.


----------



## babycinnamon

schadenfreude13 said:


> Taking the new girl out for quick errands.



so pretty!!! I love the neutral and it looks great on you! Couple questions if you will...do you still have this bag?? how is the snake skin holding up? have the scales lifted any? Do you think it's hard to maintain it?  

I'm looking to get one in exotic and am really curious as to how it holds up over time. Thanks!


----------



## erikasan79

my new celine in action!!!


----------



## marina230

There are no uncomfortable shoes when we talk about beauty.


----------



## fufu

marina230 said:


> View attachment 2405216
> 
> 
> There are no uncomfortable shoes when we talk about beauty.



Your shoes TDF and its a wonderful match with your Celine luggage tote


----------



## marina230

fufu said:


> Your shoes TDF and its a wonderful match with your Celine luggage tote



Thank you so much!! You are very sweet. XOXO


----------



## cotonblanc

Mrslow said:


> Micro in baby skin ink color & celine mini





Mrslow said:


> Beautiful Celine mini



Interesting watermark. Are you a seller? That is prohibited here.


----------



## Mrslow

Sorry got this from my personal shopper,  shall I remove ?


----------



## Mrslow

cotonblanc said:


> Interesting watermark. Are you a seller? That is prohibited here.




Sorry im new in pf.. do let me know if I need to remove it..Thanks


----------



## FASHION ChALET

My CELINE Audrey Sunglasses


----------



## champselysees13

love these pics xx


----------



## FASHION ChALET

champselysees13 said:


> love these pics xx



Thank you


----------



## Sweetyqbk

jessi2007 said:


> Your purse is pretty,love the color
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask? Is she mini size? What is the name of this color?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Jessi2007




Thank u...yes mini in vermillion


----------



## leo78

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=231099457495
Please authenticate this coat for me


----------



## Nolia

*Gone is any remote chance of warm weather. Snow has begun to fall here!! Threw on my beloved cossack hat today to keep me toasty. Wearing all black including my favourite Danier Leather motorcycle jacket and Celine Lipstick Micro.*


----------



## Millicat

marina230 said:


> View attachment 2405216
> 
> 
> There are no uncomfortable shoes when we talk about beauty.



I keep comin' back to look at those shoes, Marina  
They are _so_ pretty


----------



## xtrishix6

:d


----------



## Onthego

marina230 said:


> View attachment 2405216
> 
> 
> There are no uncomfortable shoes when we talk about beauty.



Love the picture, beautiful combination.


----------



## designerworld1




----------



## chicceline

cotonblanc said:


> My ultimate holy grail  Winter 2011 2-way backpack in navy lambskin!​


Gorgeous!! plus I love your shoes!


----------



## sofaa

Celine Tee & Croc Embossed Phantom


----------



## hyaokasin

sofaa said:


> Celine Tee & Croc Embossed Phantom



If i may ask, how tall are you? I'm thinking about getting a phantom but I'm only 5ft tall.


----------



## cotonblanc

chicceline said:


> Gorgeous!! plus I love your shoes!



Thank you, you're too kind. I'm already thinking of buying the 3rd pair. You should really consider getting one too.


----------



## unoma

sofaa said:


> Celine Tee & Croc Embossed Phantom



Nice


----------



## sofaa

hyaokasin said:


> If i may ask, how tall are you? I'm thinking about getting a phantom but I'm only 5ft tall.



I'm about 5"4, and I have the small size phantom (there's a medium size that's a bit bigger I believe). Hope that helps!


----------



## neome

Me n my baby micro tricolor anthracite today at the mall, look how huge the micro is on petite me, lol.


----------



## Xcouturelubb

neome said:


> Me n my baby micro tricolor anthracite today at the mall, look how huge the micro is on petite me, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2421142



Beautiful bag !


----------



## neome

Xcouturelubb said:


> Beautiful bag !



Thanks dear, its my fav celine at the moment


----------



## diamondsr4ever

neome said:


> Me n my baby micro tricolor anthracite today at the mall, look how huge the micro is on petite me, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2421142



love your bag and it suits you great! hoping it wont look too small on me, planning to buy one in hk


----------



## neome

diamondsr4ever said:


> love your bag and it suits you great! hoping it wont look too small on me, planning to buy one in hk


Thank you dear, hope u find ur dream micro, I heard hk has good micro stocks.


----------



## meyan

I promised! No more bags this year! I really need to ban myself from tPF Here's my 2nd... I'm 5'2 for reference.


----------



## Johnnygaga

hey guys, heres my new black Celine Box from Fall 2013 collection. LOL tried to make the pic taken like how Terry Richardson did w Valentino . LOL


----------



## neome

Me n my black smooth micro today


----------



## unoma

Johnnygaga said:


> hey guys, heres my new black Celine Box from Fall 2013 collection. LOL tried to make the pic taken like how Terry Richardson did w Valentino . LOL



Wow


----------



## BagCandy

Johnnygaga said:


> hey guys, heres my new black Celine Box from Fall 2013 collection. LOL tried to make the pic taken like how Terry Richardson did w Valentino . LOL



SOOOO pretty


----------



## bbagsforever

With my horizontal cabas, a little worse for wear after a lot of use!


----------



## Johnnygaga

BagCandy said:


> SOOOO pretty


Thanks


----------



## smashinstyle

bbagsforever said:


> With my horizontal cabas, a little worse for wear after a lot of use!



So gorgeous! Love your outfit. xx


----------



## maddieee111

black phantom!


----------



## am2022

Miss nano a bit shy today !!!


----------



## unoma

amacasa said:


> Miss nano a bit shy today !!!



Nice


----------



## unoma

bbagsforever said:


> With my horizontal cabas, a little worse for wear after a lot of use!



Lovely


----------



## DarkS

fashionism said:


> help needed!
> Which one is better? The left one is my old one and i want to trade it for the white one with black handle! Is it a good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393975


nudeeee


----------



## DarkS

Hawaiiiiii said:


> The luggage tote turned me into a complete celine fan. Later I got my first Celine trapeze. This is the last one of this color in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390731
> View attachment 2390733


LOVE...is this the meduim or large size?


----------



## Swanky

Mrslow said:


> Sorry im new in pf.. do let me know if I need to remove it..Thanks



You are fine 
However if that's her phone number are you sure she wants it posted?


----------



## chicceline

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you, you're too kind. I'm already thinking of buying the 3rd pair. You should really consider getting one too.


Third pair already? Wow! I'm afraid my feet are too big for these shoes and instead of chic it makes me look like a duck 

Ps you know how I can attach my pics here? If I click on the insert picture button it asks me for a weblink. Do want to show off my new bag


----------



## Infashionland

Just got my first celine today is her debut at work.. Might need to go out for a cocktail after


----------



## pereisu

12hon15 said:


> Shopping for clothes with my micro souris  for reference, i am 5'6"


Hi, I am thinking for purchasing a Micro in Souris and was wondering how you have liked yours so far?  Would you recommend this color over another neutral or a black?  I already have the Nano in black which I love and I am now trying to decide between a micro in black or in souris.  What would you suggest?  TIA!


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Audrey Sunglasses by CELINE


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> Miss nano a bit shy today !!!



Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## NicoletteRN

Infashionland said:


> View attachment 2427623
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first celine today is her debut at work.. Might need to go out for a cocktail after




Love this!  Congrats  What color and leather is this?


----------



## AmieM

Infashionland said:


> View attachment 2427623
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first celine today is her debut at work.. Might need to go out for a cocktail after



Love it! What size of phantom is this? Do you find it bulky at all?


----------



## tiffany_

Infashionland said:


> View attachment 2427623
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first celine today is her debut at work.. Might need to go out for a cocktail after







NicoletteRN said:


> Love this!  Congrats  What color and leather is this?




I have the same question! Is this the taupe from the spring collection 2014?


----------



## NicoletteRN

tiffany_ said:


> I have the same question! Is this the taupe from the spring collection 2014?



I saw the taupe and it could be but it looks a touch darker in her photo. And the leather doesn't look peppled. Ugh my screen makes it difficult to tell lol


----------



## SaskiaS

Yes please do tell us tiffany_!


----------



## Darell Brown

bbagsforever said:


> With my horizontal cabas, a little worse for wear after a lot of use!


Love your LV scarf as well ). Nice!


----------



## cotonblanc

-

Fall 2010 Cropped trousers with crease
Winter 2011 Duffle bag and cashmere-neoprene bonded jumper
Winter 2012 sidelock clutch
Spring 2013 Satin skate slip-ons​


----------



## am2022

Thanks soho dear!


soholaleni said:


> Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## smashinstyle

Love seeing your duffle in action, *coton*! What great outfits! xx


----------



## cotonblanc

smashinstyle said:


> Love seeing your duffle in action, *coton*! What great outfits! xx



Thank you for the kind words. I officially love it as my travel bag. So lightweight, secured with zippers and so easy to maneuver in the city! 

None of that bumping into things/people if I carry the Luggage for example. If it is getting crowded, I just crossbody it and hug it from the front...


----------



## FASHION ChALET

CELINE 'AUDREY' SUNGLASSES


----------



## chicceline

cotonblanc said:


> -
> 
> Fall 2010 Cropped trousers with crease
> Winter 2011 Duffle bag and cashmere-neoprene bonded jumper
> Winter 2012 sidelock clutch
> Spring 2013 Satin skate slip-ons​


Love your style!!! Very sophisticated!


----------



## Infashionland

tiffany_ said:


> I have the same question! Is this the taupe from the spring collection 2014?


I actually bought this on ebay and am not sure the year but I know she must be a year or two old at least but she is an amazing color ! I just didnt realize she would be so heavy!!


----------



## Infashionland

AmieM said:


> Love it! What size of phantom is this? Do you find it bulky at all?


I find that she is really bulky and heavy but she is still worth it. The leather is so amazing and she is a head turner. I think it is the leather plus the suede lining that makes her so heavy and yet so gorgeous. If I tuck the sides in she takes up less space but I prefer them out.


----------



## Infashionland

NicoletteRN said:


> Love this!  Congrats  What color and leather is this?



not sure honestly. how can I find that out? heres a better picture


----------



## unoma

Infashionland said:


> not sure honestly. how can I find that out? heres a better picture



Nice accessories on bag


----------



## NicoletteRN

Infashionland said:


> not sure honestly. how can I find that out? heres a better picture



Maybe some experts can chime in? The code Inside may help. I'd ask  a Celine SA maybe? It is a lovely color! Enjoy


----------



## shi.ying

micro luggage in drummed leather


----------



## unoma

shi.ying said:


> micro luggage in drummed leather



Nice


----------



## mombagaholic

Infashionland said:


> not sure honestly. how can I find that out? heres a better picture




Nice hermes twilly. It matches your Celine. &#128525;


----------



## mombagaholic

FASHION ChALET said:


> Audrey Sunglasses by CELINE




They look very good on you. &#128526;


----------



## meyan

At the Fashion Outlets of Chicago with hubby.


----------



## pearlgrass

meyan said:


> At the Fashion Outlets of Chicago with hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433129



The Celine Nano looks great on you !


----------



## meyan

pearlgrass said:


> The Celine Nano looks great on you !




Thank you! It's so adorable! I love it!


----------



## marnie.npthao




----------



## jbcponce

marnie.npthao said:


>


so chic!


----------



## SBunz25

NicoletteRN said:


> I saw the taupe and it could be but it looks a touch darker in her photo. And the leather doesn't look peppled. Ugh my screen makes it difficult to tell lol


I just recieved the taupe in the new leather. It looks light in some views and then dark in others. It is a gorgeous bag. A little bulky but craftmanship is amazing!


----------



## luckybunny

SBunz25 said:


> I just recieved the taupe in the new leather. It looks light in some views and then dark in others. It is a gorgeous bag. A little bulky but craftmanship is amazing!




whoa...that's simply divine.:rockettes:


----------



## bbagsforever

With my new Celine Gourmette!


----------



## MrsJstar

Johnnygaga said:


> hey guys, heres my new black Celine Box from Fall 2013 collection. LOL tried to make the pic taken like how Terry Richardson did w Valentino . LOL


Gorgeous!! I'm lusting over that bag!! Any mod pics to push me over the edge!


----------



## Nattie35

bbagsforever said:


> With my new Celine Gourmette!


OMG I love everything about your look! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## cotonblanc

bbagsforever said:


> With my new Celine Gourmette!



Well executed. Bravo.


----------



## chicceline

bbagsforever said:


> With my new Celine Gourmette!


bag a licious!!!


----------



## fairytale_55

With my celine nano.. & steven madden sneakers..


----------



## ssv003

Running some errands with my mini


----------



## Minteva

took my large lipstick trio to Lion King.


----------



## katemonique

cotonblanc said:


> -
> 
> Fall 2010 Cropped trousers with crease
> Winter 2011 Duffle bag and cashmere-neoprene bonded jumper
> Winter 2012 sidelock clutch
> Spring 2013 Satin skate slip-ons​




You look great!! Love the styling &#128079;


----------



## katemonique

Infashionland said:


> View attachment 2427623
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first celine today is her debut at work.. Might need to go out for a cocktail after




She's gorgeous!! That color &#128076;


----------



## imlvholic

cotonblanc said:


> -
> 
> Fall 2010 Cropped trousers with crease
> Winter 2011 Duffle bag and cashmere-neoprene bonded jumper
> Winter 2012 sidelock clutch
> Spring 2013 Satin skate slip-ons​


Love your simple & Classic style, Coton. The black skates look so fab on you. You're making me want a pair. I wonder if they'll make more choices for 2014.


----------



## cotonblanc

imlvholic said:


> Love your simple & Classic style, Coton. The black skates look so fab on you. You're making me want a pair. I wonder if they'll make more choices for 2014.




Thank you. There will be yellow, dark blue, khaki and black satin for the current season and I think you should get a pair! You should check out the skates thread I started here. Join the club.


----------



## imlvholic

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you. There will be yellow, dark blue, khaki and black satin for the current season and I think you should get a pair! You should check out the skates thread I started here. Join the club.



I've been following that thread, I even posted my Petrol Mocs that I adore & been pleasurely wearing. I love all the skates postings & will definitely look forward for the next batch of interesting versions. I also hope Celine will come up with something new & comfortable on the lower heeled Bam Bams.


----------



## Shivadiva

My alltime favourite: Black Mini Luggage


----------



## humourhu

Shivadiva said:


> My alltime favourite: Black Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441833




looks gorgeous&#65281;


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2011 duffle bag and Spring 2014 flat sandals! Love the sandals...


----------



## sambalsotong

Outand about yesterday with my Navy Mini Luggage. 

http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...A-62A4-43B4-A1D0-E8117EB8B8CF_zps7uovhsjs.jpg


----------



## SBunz25

sambalsotong said:


> Outand about yesterday with my Navy Mini Luggage.
> 
> http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums...A-62A4-43B4-A1D0-E8117EB8B8CF_zps7uovhsjs.jpg




I love the navy mini!!


----------



## felinemeow

Here's my Celine mini luggage in indigo!!loving it!


----------



## katemonique

felinemeow said:


> View attachment 2444848
> 
> 
> Here's my Celine mini luggage in indigo!!loving it!




Gorgeoussssss colour!


----------



## cotonblanc

​Brought the strapless trio pouch today and wore it with the cross flat sandals and gold knot bracelet! Love how a piece from 2010 works so well with something as forward as the patent sandals from 2014 collection or as classic as the knot bracelet from Summer 2011...




​A group picture of my SLG collection. Spring 2010 strapless trio pouch and cardholder in brown snake print with my Fall 2011 navy cardholder with gold print.




​For those wanting a similar style there is the Solo Trio Cosmetic Pouch in the new crisped calfskin.


----------



## felinemeow

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> For those wanting a similar style there is the Solo Trio Cosmetic Pouch in the new crisped calfskin.



I love this!


----------



## NicoletteRN

cotonblanc said:


> ​Brought the strapless trio pouch today and wore it with the cross flat sandals and gold knot bracelet! Love how a piece from 2010 works so well with something as forward as the patent sandals from 2014 collection or as classic as the knot bracelet from Summer 2011...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​A group picture of my SLG collection. Spring 2010 strapless trio pouch and cardholder in brown snake print with my Fall 2011 navy cardholder with gold print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​For those wanting a similar style there is the Solo Trio Cosmetic Pouch in the new crisped calfskin.



You're trio is tdf!


----------



## hunnyb

cotonblanc said:


> ​Brought the strapless trio pouch today and wore it with the cross flat sandals and gold knot bracelet! Love how a piece from 2010 works so well with something as forward as the patent sandals from 2014 collection or as classic as the knot bracelet from Summer 2011...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​A group picture of my SLG collection. Spring 2010 strapless trio pouch and cardholder in brown snake print with my Fall 2011 navy cardholder with gold print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​For those wanting a similar style there is the Solo Trio Cosmetic Pouch in the new crisped calfskin.



I'm not a fan of sandals but both go so well together, also love your touch of gold too. So jealous of your clutch I wish I bought one.


----------



## unoma

felinemeow said:


> View attachment 2444848
> 
> 
> Here's my Celine mini luggage in indigo!!loving it!


----------



## am2022

Wow!!! Such a rich color! Congrats!



felinemeow said:


> View attachment 2444848
> 
> 
> Here's my Celine mini luggage in indigo!!loving it!


----------



## cotonblanc

hunnyb said:


> I'm not a fan of sandals but both go so well together, also love your touch of gold too. So jealous of your clutch I wish I bought one.



Thank you. I am so surprised with how well the sandals go with almost everything I have!



NicoletteRN said:


> You're trio is tdf!



Thank you. I really love my new strapless trio so much. Might be my most favourite Céline item in my collection.



mundodabolsa said:


> I love this!



Yes, I wish it came in natural calfskin or just smooth calfskin. Really dislike the feel of the new crisped calfskin. It doesn't feel luxe at all.


----------



## sammie225

with the faux fur vest from riverisland,feeling kind of fluffy


----------



## umlm

My Celine yesterday. My big belly seems blur to my Celine's colour


----------



## jacknoy

Kinda late post...took this photo on Christmas day :sly:


----------



## imlvholic

cotonblanc said:


> ​Brought the strapless trio pouch today and wore it with the cross flat sandals and gold knot bracelet! Love how a piece from 2010 works so well with something as forward as the patent sandals from 2014 collection or as classic as the knot bracelet from Summer 2011...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​A group picture of my SLG collection. Spring 2010 strapless trio pouch and cardholder in brown snake print with my Fall 2011 navy cardholder with gold print.


PERFECT on you, Coton. Love everything!


----------



## Kiti

sammie225 said:


> with the faux fur vest from riverisland,feeling kind of fluffy


 
Really cute!


----------



## Kiti

meyan said:


> At the Fashion Outlets of Chicago with hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433129


 
Love the Nano, and I have to say that I love your husband's t-shirt also


----------



## anan

felinemeow said:


> View attachment 2444848
> 
> 
> Here's my Celine mini luggage in indigo!!loving it!


 
Love it, for some reason I thought it was darker, but this color I HAVE to get!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Happy new year everyone!!!  Got bit by the Celine bug when I was in Europe (who can help themselves, you save so much ) so here's Celine babe #2.


----------



## humourhu

mello_yello_jen said:


> Happy new year everyone!!!  Got bit by the Celine bug when I was in Europe (who can help themselves, you save so much ) so here's Celine babe #2.




nice nano and nice coat!


----------



## Bobbyy1

sammie225 said:


> with the faux fur vest from riverisland,feeling kind of fluffy



Hi Sammie,

I was wondering what size is your Luggage, and what would be the correct name of the color?

Thank You,

Bobby


----------



## myfirstchanel

ssv003 said:


> Choosing outfits for an upcoming event this weekend. i.e. Playing with my Céline babies in my closet
> 
> Black croc stamped phantom & mini luggage in almond.
> 
> View attachment 2367422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367423



I love your croc phantom may I know how much it was I'm planning on getting one  thank you


----------



## prettymonkey26

My celine edge from spring 2013(?) in black and light yellow


----------



## prettymonkey26

prettymonkey26 said:


> My celine edge from spring 2013(?) in black and light yellow



Having problems uploading images (

http://fashionsiomai.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/ffdxb-33.jpg


----------



## South Beach

prettymonkey26 said:


> Having problems uploading images (
> 
> http://fashionsiomai.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/ffdxb-33.jpg




Oh, so chic! You look fabulous!


----------



## prettymonkey26

South Beach said:


> Oh, so chic! You look fabulous!



Thank you so much


----------



## Chelster

mello_yello_jen said:


> Happy new year everyone!!!  Got bit by the Celine bug when I was in Europe (who can help themselves, you save so much ) so here's Celine babe #2.


Love your coat and the nano!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

South Beach said:


> Oh, so chic! You look fabulous!




thank you so much !


----------



## karlienmachien

This thread is so much fun! Love looking at these pics! Guess I should contribute myself 
Here's my luggage (before it started sagging like hell, grrr!), large phantom and trapeze! I'm getting a new trapeze tomorrow, can't wait to show you guys!


----------



## schadenfreude13

babycinnamon said:


> so pretty!!! I love the neutral and it looks great on you! Couple questions if you will...do you still have this bag?? how is the snake skin holding up? have the scales lifted any? Do you think it's hard to maintain it?
> 
> I'm looking to get one in exotic and am really curious as to how it holds up over time. Thanks!



So, wayyyy late, but here ya go: I still have it, wear it about 1-2 times a week and love it every time I put it on. The snakeskin is holding up perfectly, haven't noticed any lifted scales at all. The only sign of wear are the minor scratches in the calfskin, but nothing that can't be buffed out with some conditioner. Also, when I wear it with the shoulder strap, I have to watch how it's rubbing when I walk because I made the suede wings pill a little after a long day of being rubbed against my jeans. Boo. Again, avoidable and fixable. It'll be a year old in a few months and it's still my favorite bag right now.


----------



## raech36

My Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage


----------



## cotonblanc

Not a Luggage or any "famous" Céline bag, this is my trusty canvas/leather hobo in Jungle from Spring 2010 with my pants from Fall 2010.​


----------



## ssv003

raech36 said:


> My Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage




Beautiful tricolor!


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> Not a Luggage or any "famous" Céline bag, this is my trusty canvas/leather hobo in Jungle from Spring 2010 with my pants from Fall 2010.​




Loving your ensemble, cb! Great bag and I love how you mix your neutrals.


----------



## cotonblanc

^ Thank you ssv003 for the very kind words. Perhaps I should try to step out of my comfort zone in 2014! Now I truly understand why most would prefer a bag that has a shoulder strap. It's just so much easier to carry, especially when you have errands to do.


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> ^ Thank you ssv003 for the very kind words. Perhaps I should try to step out of my comfort zone in 2014! Now I truly understand why most would prefer a bag that has a shoulder strap. It's just so much easier to carry, especially when you have errands to do.




Haha... I understand.  I always try to tell myself to step out of my comfort zone, but I just can't stop buying neutrals! They are so beautiful and effortless. I truly do admire your style. And yes, I totally hear you on that. I've noticed I've been using my nano and trapeze more because of that option. Short handles can be so cumbersome.

Here's to both of us stepping out of our comfort zones (a little bit  haha) in 2014!


----------



## cotonblanc

^ Haha, yes let's toast to our very safe and neutral style! 

And perhaps we don't need to fix what isn't broken in the first place.


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> ^ Haha, yes let's toast to our very safe and neutral style!
> 
> 
> 
> And perhaps we don't need to fix what isn't broken in the first place.




Hear, hear!


----------



## loveithateit

raech36 said:


> My Celine Tricolor Mini Luggage




Beautiful color combo!


----------



## cotonblanc

Still in love with my Luggage Small from 2010. It is still so sturdy and upright! Not a flop.​


----------



## yinnie

cotonblanc said:


> Still in love with my Luggage Small from 2010. It is still so sturdy and upright! Not a flop.​



Waiting for ur black canvas skates mod pics!


----------



## cotonblanc

yinnie said:


> Waiting for ur black canvas skates mod pics!



LOL it may sound a little crazy but I'm waiting to get a haircut before I wear them...  Sorry to keep you waiting.


----------



## jeneelovee

Out to dinner with my Mini!


----------



## raech36

ssv003 said:


> Beautiful tricolor!


Thanks!


----------



## pearlgrass

jeneelovee said:


> Out to dinner with my Mini!



Great pic


----------



## unoma

jeneelovee said:


> Out to dinner with my Mini!


----------



## am2022

adorable!!!


jeneelovee said:


> Out to dinner with my Mini!


----------



## lovelyfromAtoZ

Me and my nano(:


----------



## South Beach

jeneelovee said:


> Out to dinner with my Mini!




Oh so chic! You and Celine look great!


----------



## katemonique

jeneelovee said:


> Out to dinner with my Mini!


Ahhhh gussets tucked in- looks great! I'm too scared to fold mine in haha! Gonna have to try it


----------



## lovebeibei

w/ my royal blue tri-color!


----------



## minigingerbread

Hi everyone! I'm new to this celine forum!
Here's my vintage celine flap! I just luuuuurve vintage!


----------



## unoma

minigingerbread said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this celine forum!
> Here's my vintage celine flap! I just luuuuurve vintage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467779
> View attachment 2467780


----------



## babyyorkie

karlienmachien said:


> This thread is so much fun! Love looking at these pics! Guess I should contribute myself
> 
> Here's my luggage (before it started sagging like hell, grrr!), large phantom and trapeze! I'm getting a new trapeze tomorrow, can't wait to show you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2456317




&#128525;&#128525;you have a very nice Celine collection...phantom is perfect...congrats!


----------



## babyyorkie

Shivadiva said:


> My alltime favourite: Black Mini Luggage
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441833




Great bag and nice scarf, like it&#128512;


----------



## karlienmachien

babyyorkie said:


> &#128525;&#128525;you have a very nice Celine collection...phantom is perfect...congrats!



Thanks! Love it too!


----------



## Kiti

Hi! 
Now that Unoma authenticated my Phantom I dare to post it here! I absolutely LOVE this bag! 

Surprisingly it also fit my shoulder (when not wearing a big jacket), so happy about this 
Sorry for the mess in the background 





At the office, with my leather pants and a Phantom
 Uuh my bag is smiling at me, lol


----------



## Jadpe

Kiti said:


> Hi!
> Now that Unoma authenticated my Phantom I dare to post it here! I absolutely LOVE this bag!
> 
> Surprisingly it also fit my shoulder (when not wearing a big jacket), so happy about this
> Sorry for the mess in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the office, with my leather pants and a Phantom
> Uuh my bag is smiling at me, lol



Congrats! You look great! You never can go wrong with a black phantom. I love mine but it could NEVER use it over my shoulder


----------



## Kiti

Jadpe said:


> Congrats! You look great! You never can go wrong with a black phantom. I love mine but it could NEVER use it over my shoulder



Hihii thanks!  I was very pleased after this first day of use - Phantom is not as heavy as I thought! So over shoulder or not, even as a hand held tote its great


----------



## MrsJstar

Johnnygaga said:


> hey guys, heres my new black Celine Box from Fall 2013 collection. LOL tried to make the pic taken like how Terry Richardson did w Valentino . LOL


Gorgeous!! How do you like this bag?! I was thinking about getting one?!! TIA!


----------



## preppyprincess

My Outfit with my lovely Celine mini Luggage Tote


----------



## bagness

My Celine Nano Tricolor in Flesh, Cream and Black!
I am 5'7, about 115lbs, size 8UK/AU, 4US


----------



## katemonique

bagness said:


> My Celine Nano Tricolor in Flesh, Cream and Black!
> I am 5'7, about 115lbs, size 8UK/AU, 4US




So cute!!


----------



## bagness

katemonique said:


> So cute!!



Thankyou sweetie :3


----------



## yinnie

My bam bam sandals and olive trapeze... Might take my new saffron trio out for a spin tonight


----------



## Winterbaby

yinnie said:


> My bam bam sandals and olive trapeze... Might take my new saffron trio out for a spin tonight



Love both!


----------



## syjentang

yinnie said:


> My bam bam sandals and olive trapeze... Might take my new saffron trio out for a spin tonight


 
Nice


----------



## nemoii

yinnie said:


> My bam bam sandals and olive trapeze... Might take my new saffron trio out for a spin tonight


Beautiful bag!


----------



## unoma

yinnie said:


> My bam bam sandals and olive trapeze... Might take my new saffron trio out for a spin tonight


----------



## Mentalism

Hi ladies!!! Looking good  it is cold out here, keep myself warm with Kenzo sweather and my only Celine


----------



## katemonique

Mentalism said:


> Hi ladies!!! Looking good  it is cold out here, keep myself warm with Kenzo sweather and my only Celine




Love that Kenzo, I have that one! Gorgeous Céline too of course


----------



## cmrDesign

My third Phantom in Saffron.  Loving the bright pop of color!


----------



## nitnot

bagness said:


> My Celine Nano Tricolor in Flesh, Cream and Black!
> I am 5'7, about 115lbs, size 8UK/AU, 4US


Very cUteee...


----------



## Sweetheart0424

cmrdesign said:


> my third phantom in saffron.  Loving the bright pop of color!
> View attachment 2476730




a...mazing!!!!!!


----------



## cmrDesign

Sweetheart0424 said:


> a...mazing!!!!!!




Thank you!  I was worried about it being too bright but it works with everything!


----------



## brigadeiro

My Celine Trio in Navy:


----------



## Ndahlhoff

cmrDesign said:


> My third Phantom in Saffron.  Loving the bright pop of color!
> View attachment 2476730


 

Do you know what cind of leather it is? Very soft?


----------



## cmrDesign

Ndahlhoff said:


> Do you know what cind of leather it is? Very soft?




Hello - it is Saffiano Leather (which I usually associate with Prada).  It is not super soft but it has a great texture and seems like it will be resistant to color transfer which is important for a yellow bag.


----------



## Ndahlhoff

cmrDesign said:


> Hello - it is Saffiano Leather (which I usually associate with Prada).  It is not super soft but it has a great texture and seems like it will be resistant to color transfer which is important for a yellow bag.


 
I have the same bag, but the leather on your picture looks quite different. but as you describe it, it is the same leather. I think the leather is also very insensitive, I think you can even wipe


----------



## Sweetheart0424

First day out with my new to me PHANTOM!!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Now my baby girl is patiently awaiting for dinner to arrive...


----------



## loubprincess

Sweetheart0424 said:


> First day out with my new to me PHANTOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486389
> View attachment 2486394
> 
> 
> Now my baby girl is patiently awaiting for dinner to arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486395


NICE


----------



## katemonique

Sweetheart0424 said:


> First day out with my new to me PHANTOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486389
> View attachment 2486394
> 
> 
> Now my baby girl is patiently awaiting for dinner to arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486395




Love the blue edge on the beige!!


----------



## skyqueen

Sweetheart0424 said:


> First day out with my new to me PHANTOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486389
> View attachment 2486394
> 
> 
> Now my baby girl is patiently awaiting for dinner to arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486395




Unique...love it!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Just shopping


----------



## EricaWeng

Diaper bag Celine lol
The scurf is not for the purse, just in case the weather turns to windy. Lol


----------



## EricaWeng

I think I should post this one since it should be in Action pic 



	

		
			
		

		
	
my boy is my best model lol


----------



## Stacy31

EricaWeng said:


> I think I should post this one since it should be in Action pic
> 
> View attachment 2486903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy is my best model lol





Beautiful bag and baby!  Is this slate blue? I love the color!!


----------



## EricaWeng

Stacy31 said:


> Beautiful bag and baby!  Is this slate blue? I love the color!!




Thank you. I don't know the name of the blue, but I love it


----------



## msPing

Out with my Celine black Nano...


----------



## EricaWeng

msPing said:


> Out with my Celine black Nano...




Love it


----------



## sb20

Sweetheart0424 said:


> First day out with my new to me PHANTOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486389
> View attachment 2486394
> 
> 
> Now my baby girl is patiently awaiting for dinner to arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486395




We are bag twins!  Congrats!!


----------



## jean23271

msPing said:


> Out with my Celine black Nano...


Love nano bag as always


----------



## ferrip

Sweetheart0424 said:


> First day out with my new to me PHANTOM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486389
> View attachment 2486394
> 
> 
> Now my baby girl is patiently awaiting for dinner to arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486395



That is a GORGEOUS and unique bag! I love it!!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

My Celine Gourmette!


----------



## yinnie

Abit cooler this week in Sydney, so can wear my biker leather vest


----------



## cotonblanc

2-way duffle bag from Winter 2011 and my lousiest efforts in dressing like Phoebe Philo​


----------



## Sweetheart0424

ferrip said:


> That is a GORGEOUS and unique bag! I love it!!!!



Thanks!!! Imagine how I feel...I'm in LVoe&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Sweetheart0424

sb20 said:


> We are bag twins!  Congrats!!



O great!!! Post some pics


----------



## Sweetheart0424

loubprincess said:


> NICE



Thank you


----------



## Sweetheart0424

katemonique said:


> Love the blue edge on the beige!!



Me too! Especially against jeans!!!!


----------



## Vera1986

Bornsocialite26 said:


> For my friend Egg... it's tights week for me because of the bruises I have from sclerotherapy..so legs will be hiding for the mean time


you look gorgeous!


----------



## brigadeiro

Celine Bam Bam sandals and Celine trio yesterday:


----------



## Sweetheart0424

On my way to grind for my babies...


----------



## cotonblanc

I bought these Winter 2012 zipper trousers from Yoox the other day. Use the 15% off promo code and I'm glad I went for it. Love the slouch, love the ease, love how the weight of the zippers brought drape to the front of the trousers. Easily one of my favourite pair to wear.

Carried my Winter 2011 2-way duffle bag too.


----------



## South Beach

cotonblanc said:


> I bought these Winter 2012 zipper trousers from Yoox the other day. Use the 15% off promo code and I'm glad I went for it. Love the slouch, love the ease, love how the weight of the zippers brought drape to the front of the trousers. Easily one of my favourite pair to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Carried my Winter 2011 2-way duffle bag too.




I think they look better on you then they do on her. Maybe the Celine folk will pick up your photo? Seriously yours is a better vibe for those trousers .

Ok - I flipping love that coat TDF!

SB


----------



## cotonblanc

South Beach said:


> I think they look better on you then they do on her. Maybe the Celine folk will pick up your photo? Seriously yours is a better vibe for those trousers .
> 
> Ok - I flipping love that coat TDF!
> 
> SB



Eeks, thank you for the very kind and generous words. I would kill for her legs though... And that coat is seriously gorgeous. Winter 2012 had some of the most stunning outerwear ever...


----------



## bbagsforever

With my red box...love this bag!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Shopping at lv with my burgundy natural calf phantom to buy my bf a Valentines present  and I picked up a wallet for him &#128522;


----------



## bbagsforever

The horizontal cabas!


----------



## Zoediva

First day taking my nano out.


----------



## tramcaro

Road trip with my new Ink Micro!


----------



## bb10lue

My black on black stamped croc phantom medium r


----------



## ssv003

bb10lue said:


> My black on black stamped croc phantom medium r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501765



Absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## ilsecita

Zoediva said:


> First day taking my nano out.



What color is this?


----------



## bb10lue

My new Nano in souris


	

		
			
		

		
	
 pic from my Instagram account (bb10lue)


----------



## Senzafine_

Me and my new-to-me Céline Seau, more pics on my blog (link in signature).


----------



## Zoediva

ilsecita said:


> What color is this?



It's smooth leather in burgundy color.


----------



## cotonblanc

My one and only Luggage Small from 2010 and my pontet bracelet from Fall 2011. Basic classics today.


----------



## fleurpavot

cotonblanc said:


> My one and only Luggage Small from 2010 and my pontet bracelet from Fall 2011. Basic classics today.




This looks like perfection. love it


----------



## cotonblanc

fleurpavot said:


> This looks like perfection. love it




Thank you. I thrive on simplicity. Glad you love it. It makes me smile.


----------



## french affair

cotonblanc said:


> My one and only Luggage Small from 2010 and my pontet bracelet from Fall 2011. Basic classics today.



Love your style!


----------



## cotonblanc

french affair said:


> Love your style!




Thank you. Nothing outstanding but it suits me, I feel.


----------



## smashinstyle

cotonblanc said:


> My one and only Luggage Small from 2010 and my pontet bracelet from Fall 2011. Basic classics today.



Gorgeous!! Loving this outfit. Simple, classic, and chic!


----------



## katemonique

cotonblanc said:


> My one and only Luggage Small from 2010 and my pontet bracelet from Fall 2011. Basic classics today.




Simplicity is the epitome of chic &#128525;


----------



## ilsecita

Zoediva said:


> It's smooth leather in burgundy color.



Ahhh it was hoping it was a new color I was unaware about! From the lighting it looks bluer toned so I was hoping for purple haha. Burgundy is gorgeous too.


----------



## am2022

first time seeing this 2 toned seau.. you are rocking it!!! 



Senzafine_ said:


> Me and my new-to-me Céline Seau, more pics on my blog (link in signature).


----------



## Mrs.C

Me and my royal blue mini


----------



## Mrs.C

Dune Nano in Istanbul with me


----------



## unoma

Mrs.C said:


> Me and my royal blue mini
> 
> View attachment 2503839


----------



## Senzafine_

amacasa said:


> first time seeing this 2 toned seau.. you are rocking it!!!



Oh, thank you! This was love at first sight, the slouchy offwhite (cool not cream) canvas against the structred smooth black leather bottom is really special. Probably not everyone's cup of tea and certainly doesn't shout Céline but I think it suits me!


----------



## wilks.ca

Out for dinner last night with my new to me navy mini luggage!


----------



## ferrip

Mrs.C said:


> Dune Nano in Istanbul with me
> 
> View attachment 2503851



Fabulous picture!!!


----------



## Fashionism

With my nano in Hawaii


----------



## SBunz25

On my way to valentines brunch!


----------



## cotonblanc

katemonique said:


> Simplicity is the epitome of chic &#128525;





smashinstyle said:


> Gorgeous!! Loving this outfit. Simple, classic, and chic!



Thank you ladies. I'm slowly learning the art of Céline invisibility, I think. Haha.


----------



## ssv003

SBunz25 said:


> View attachment 2506343
> 
> 
> On my way to valentines brunch!




You and your phantom look stunning!


----------



## SBunz25

Thank you!!


----------



## KK11MMM

Mrs.C said:


> Dune Nano in Istanbul with me
> 
> View attachment 2503851


Beautiful bag, beautiful picture. They look wonderful together!!!


----------



## Stacy31

My first Celine!! I love this bag.


----------



## ssv003

Stacy31 said:


> My first Celine!! I love this bag.




So pretty!! I love it. Congrats, Stacy! Enjoy.


----------



## Stacy31

ssv003 said:


> So pretty!! I love it. Congrats, Stacy! Enjoy.





Thank you!! Now I understand why you have a collection of phantoms~beautiful and practical!


----------



## SBunz25

I love that color Stacy!!


----------



## luckybunny

Stacy31 said:


> My first Celine!! I love this bag.




Sooooo pretty!!!  What season and leather is it? Congrats!!!!!


----------



## yinnie

Took my saffron trio out for the first time! Love the colour so much


----------



## yinnie

yinnie said:


> Took my saffron trio out for the first time! Love the colour so much



Oops forgot to attach


----------



## cotonblanc

Maybe I may have worn too much Céline today  Spring 2010 open-back knit, Winter 2012 zipper trousers and Shoulder bag, Spring 2014 criss-cross sandals in black bordeaux.​


----------



## unoma

Stacy31 said:


> My first Celine!! I love this bag.



Looking nice


----------



## annilynedr

EricaWeng said:


> I think I should post this one since it should be in Action pic
> 
> View attachment 2486903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy is my best model lol




Super cute!!!


----------



## Stacy31

unoma said:


> Looking nice





Thank you~ and thanks for your help! In the end, I decided my safest bet was an authorized reseller


----------



## Stacy31

luckybunny said:


> Sooooo pretty!!!  What season and leather is it? Congrats!!!!!





Thank you!  I believe it is Slate Blue.  I purchased it from AFF, but it's brand new.  I think it was SS13?


----------



## Stacy31

SBunz25 said:


> I love that color Stacy!!







Thank you!! It's a great bag! I can't believe I waited this long to buy one!


----------



## felinemeow

Thinking of getting this micro! Was looking for saffron but they didn't have it. What do u guys think?


----------



## ferrip

cotonblanc said:


> Maybe I may have worn too much Céline today  Spring 2010 open-back knit, Winter 2012 zipper trousers and Shoulder bag, Spring 2014 criss-cross sandals in black bordeaux.​



LOVE THIS!!!! and LOVE the trousers!


----------



## Senzafine_

Shopping on the streets of Stockholm with my Céline Seau. More pics on my lifestyle blog (link in signature).


----------



## roussel

Out today with my vintage exotic beauty


----------



## unoma

roussel said:


> Out today with my vintage exotic beauty
> 
> View attachment 2515780



So JEALOUS of your croc box. Where the hell did you find this beauty


----------



## cotonblanc

&#8213;

Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch and zip-around cardholder with Spring 2014 criss-cross sandals over the past 2 days...​


----------



## fleurpavot

^^^ I love these photos cb!


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ Thank you! Less is still more for me!  One more week till Winter 2014!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Cotonblanc I love it all! So well put together.


----------



## cotonblanc

Bagaholic1007 said:


> Cotonblanc I love it all! So well put together.



Thank you for the kind words. Just a plain white t and slim sweat pants! Nothing fancy.


----------



## thechicndamned

cotonblanc said:


> &#8213;
> 
> Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch and zip-around cardholder with Spring 2014 criss-cross sandals over the past 2 days...​



The Trio Clutch is beyond amazing. I love how effortlessly you pair it with the sandals and casual clothing.


----------



## thechicndamned

My trusty bi-colour Celine clutch in action - I use this bag so much, I definitely need to stock up in more colours!

Pictures from my blog: www.thechicndamned.blogspot.com


----------



## cotonblanc

thechicndamned said:


> The Trio Clutch is beyond amazing. I love how effortlessly you pair it with the sandals and casual clothing.




Thank you. It is indeed an amazing piece. So luxurious with its thicker leather as compared to the current Trios and it's also lined in lambskin as compared to the felt fabric of the regular Trios.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Out with my burgundy phantom


----------



## Donya Aurora

Rocking these new Audrey's today and I love them! that's all &#128521;


----------



## Nancy97

Hello! I'm new in this forum Can someone help me in authenticate this celine, it would be so helpful!
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx...100-original-louis-vuitton-gucci-burberry-_JM


----------



## thechicndamned

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you. It is indeed an amazing piece. So luxurious with its thicker leather as compared to the current Trios and it's also lined in lambskin as compared to the felt fabric of the regular Trios.



Oh my gosh. The Trio clutch sounds like a dream, LINED in lambskin as well! Well, now my Trio feels like absolute (rubbish) in comparison haha!


----------



## cotonblanc

thechicndamned said:


> Oh my gosh. The Trio clutch sounds like a dream, LINED in lambskin as well! Well, now my Trio feels like absolute (rubbish) in comparison haha!



Don't say that! There are some days (just a few days) that I wish my Trio Clutch Pouch had a strap.


----------



## kharl

felinemeow said:


> Thinking of getting this micro! Was looking for saffron but they didn't have it. What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2512802


Love the color! Im thinking of getting a Micro too but in Navy Blue


----------



## kharl

Mrs.C said:


> Me and my royal blue mini
> 
> View attachment 2503839


OMG! Such a beauty!


----------



## Piarpreet

Nancy97 said:


> Hello! I'm new in this forum Can someone help me in authenticate this celine, it would be so helpful!
> 
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx...100-original-louis-vuitton-gucci-burberry-_JM




I would say totally fake but there is an authenticator post specifically for this they'll know better


----------



## ilsecita

Nancy97 said:


> Hello! I'm new in this forum Can someone help me in authenticate this celine, it would be so helpful!
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx...100-original-louis-vuitton-gucci-burberry-_JM



This is fake. Also, note that the price is very cheap (around 800dlls). While looking for your bag, keep in mind that you will not find an authentic celine mini lugagge for that cheap.


----------



## yinnie

Winter '13 plaid skates


----------



## unoma

yinnie said:


> Winter '13 plaid skates


----------



## ferrip

cotonblanc said:


> &#8213;
> 
> Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch and zip-around cardholder with Spring 2014 criss-cross sandals over the past 2 days...​



I'm in love with that python zip-around. It's a stunning piece.


----------



## thechicndamned

cotonblanc said:


> Don't say that! There are some days (just a few days) that I wish my Trio Clutch Pouch had a strap.



Yes, regretted that almost as soon as it left my keyboard. My Trio has been through such a battering with me, it deserves my loyalty


----------



## felinemeow

Here's my trapeze out on a Friday!


----------



## felinemeow

Made a boo boo and I can't seem to delete it. Oh well here's another one!


----------



## nadineluv

Love my fluo pink micro!! She's so bright!! Love her!!


----------



## Ladyzee16

Latest acquisition!!!!


----------



## Ladyzee16

ladyzee16 said:


> latest acquisition!!!!



celine trapeze bag


----------



## Ladyzee16

Excuse the background!!!!...lol


----------



## bag'hem all

My 3 color Nano from 2013 FW


----------



## cotonblanc

Cream Python Edges Cuff, Trio Clutch Pouch, Pontet Bracelet and Knot Bracelet​


----------



## B.Desire

Finally a pic!


----------



## loubprincess

Nice phantom B.Desire. Is that the medium or large?


----------



## B.Desire

loubprincess said:


> Nice phantom B.Desire. Is that the medium or large?


It's a large


----------



## felinemeow

Here's my celine bracelet!


----------



## meowmeow

My bi-color vertical Cabas &#128522;


----------



## alterego

B.Desire said:


> Finally a pic!


Looks real good on you


----------



## B.Desire

alterego said:


> Looks real good on you


Thanks!


----------



## Ronz611

Just bought it in Milan!


----------



## Cooshcouture

​My only Celine Nano bag  i have. She is so perfect.


----------



## dowchius

purse-nality said:


> consolidating mod pics... hope you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 
> the ultimate Leo bag. in the words of Sasha Charnin Morrison, Fashion Director of Us Magazine, "_the Leopard version is BEYOND sick and would never kick that out of bed_".
> 
> the fab *gchandler5*...


Very nice...i love!!!!


----------



## dowchius

Cooshcouture said:


> ​My only Celine Nano bag  i have. She is so perfect.


A cuteone.&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Cooshcouture

dowchius said:


> A cuteone.&#55357;&#56845;


Thank you. Dowchius.


----------



## unoma

bag'hem all said:


> View attachment 2526202
> 
> My 3 color Nano from 2013 FW



You are rocking the nano
Love your shoes


----------



## unoma

cotonblanc said:


> Cream Python Edges Cuff, Trio Clutch Pouch, Pontet Bracelet and Knot Bracelet​



CB, love your Pontet Bracelet and Knot Bracelet


----------



## julianorman

Cooshcouture said:


> My only Celine Nano bag  i have. She is so perfect.



The red is so bold. Looks great!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ronz611 said:


> Just bought it in Milan!


Love this color combo - great bag!


----------



## DRJones616

Cooshcouture said:


> ​My only Celine Nano bag  i have. She is so perfect.


Lovely!!


----------



## BACC56

bag'hem all said:


> View attachment 2526202
> 
> My 3 color Nano from 2013 FW



Lovely Combo!


----------



## miffytoki

Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!


----------



## meowmeow

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!




This is the cutest thing!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I was in the elevator on my way out of work last night when I snapped these - the first time I'm carried my "new" Phantom! - and since the lighting was so poor, I played around with filters!


----------



## cotonblanc

Sorry for the very tiny me in this picture but I am seen carrying the Side Lock clutch in Rust from Winter 2012​


----------



## CathyQ

my beloved mini from three years ago.. still enjoy carrying it every time!


----------



## unoma

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!



I love this


----------



## unoma

iluvmybags said:


> I was in the elevator on my way out of work last night when I snapped these - the first time I'm carried my "new" Phantom! - and since the lighting was so poor, I played around with filters!
> 
> View attachment 2535914
> 
> View attachment 2535915



Looking good lady


----------



## lvlouis

nadineluv said:


> Love my fluo pink micro!! She's so bright!! Love her!!



Love that bag! Your lucky to find it in pink. Love the size!! Enjoy


----------



## Celinee

so many great bags and outfits...


----------



## miffytoki

meowmeow said:


> This is the cutest thing!!





unoma said:


> I love this



Aw, thanks!! She definitely thinks this is hers, she tries to get into it whenever I pull it out.


----------



## CookyMonster

CathyQ said:


> my beloved mini from three years ago.. still enjoy carrying it every time!


 
Chic!


----------



## julianorman

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!



Adorable.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!



so cute


----------



## missjenn

Seed shopping with Celine and trusty cowboy boots


----------



## victoriaahmadi

My beautiful collection =) Three mini luggages and one trapeze. Looking forward to a phantom this spring!!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

victoriaahmadi said:


> My beautiful collection =) Three mini luggages and one trapeze. Looking forward to a phantom this spring!!!




All so beautiful!  You have a lovely collection.


----------



## shoppingpal

Lovely!!! 



victoriaahmadi said:


> My beautiful collection =) Three mini luggages and one trapeze. Looking forward to a phantom this spring!!!


----------



## MAGJES

My daughter with my Coquelicot Nano and her Camel Mini Luggage


----------



## rea11yb0red

MAGJES said:


> My daughter with my Coquelicot Nano and her Camel Mini Luggage




You have a beautiful daughter with great taste!


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

victoriaahmadi said:


> My beautiful collection =) Three mini luggages and one trapeze. Looking forward to a phantom this spring!!!


What color is the second luggage? Very pretty


----------



## ninakt

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!




I love this picture!


----------



## larastyle

I have never posted on Celine section but here is some of mine.


----------



## larastyle

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!



SO cute


----------



## larastyle

iluvmybags said:


> I was in the elevator on my way out of work last night when I snapped these - the first time I'm carried my "new" Phantom! - and since the lighting was so poor, I played around with filters!
> 
> View attachment 2535914
> 
> View attachment 2535915



LOVELY! what color is it? looks like Flesh, if so I have that one too!


----------



## Kwinni

My Edge finally seeing some sun! It has been a brutal winter.


----------



## Crystalng

victoriaahmadi said:


> My beautiful collection =) Three mini luggages and one trapeze. Looking forward to a phantom this spring!!!





Lovely


----------



## Crystalng

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!




Kawaii


----------



## Kwinni

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!




Too cute!  Love the color combo of the bag.


----------



## Karencao

Go out with my vintage box bag


----------



## Karencao

Karencao said:


> Go out with my vintage box bag


I like the horse carriage logo


----------



## ssv003

Taking Ms. Almond Mini out to the mall today.


----------



## cotonblanc

^ Love Almond. One of of my top 5 non-neutral Neutrals ever! You look gorgeous.


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> ^ Love Almond. One of of my top 5 non-neutral Neutrals ever! You look gorgeous.




That is so kind of you; thank you so much! I am *so* in love with Almond. It's my most favorite color. This mini was somewhat of an impulse purchase at the time, and I'm so happy I went through with it!


----------



## yingkob

My new Nano tri colors Fall/13


----------



## ssv003

yingkob said:


> My new Nano tri colors Fall/13




Great nano! Love your outfit--especially your shoes!


----------



## Senzafine_

My Céline Edge and Baby Audrey sunnies on our trip to Paris this weekend.


----------



## ferrip

Kwinni said:


> My Edge finally seeing some sun! It has been a brutal winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543226



LOVE this!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## ferrip

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!



Wait. This is TOO adorable. This is completely the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! Not to mention the awesome bag!


----------



## myfirstchanel

My burgundy phantom natural calf


----------



## jessdressed

myfirstchanel said:


> My burgundy phantom natural calf
> View attachment 2546578




Love it!


----------



## BostonGirl88

Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies


----------



## ssv003

myfirstchanel said:


> My burgundy phantom natural calf
> View attachment 2546578



An incredibly stunning phantom. Lovely!


----------



## CookyMonster

BostonGirl88 said:


> Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies


 
Awww too cute!


----------



## analalala

It was a hot day in SoCal with my Indigo Micro


----------



## ssv003

BostonGirl88 said:


> Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies



Adorable!


----------



## debbeee

BostonGirl88 said:


> Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies



This is my first visit to the Celine forum here, and what a sight to behold! Brightened up my day instantly. Excuse me while I go become a puddle of maternal slush


----------



## french affair

with my taupe trapeze


----------



## BostonGirl88

CookyMonster said:


> Awww too cute!





ssv003 said:


> Adorable!





debbeee said:


> This is my first visit to the Celine forum here, and what a sight to behold! Brightened up my day instantly. Excuse me while I go become a puddle of maternal slush


Thanks! She's developing expensive taste early on! Haha!



analalala said:


> It was a hot day in SoCal with my Indigo Micro
> View attachment 2547830


Such a pretty bag! Wish we could've seen your top, too, though! Imagining it to be a white flowy chiffon blouse or a basic tank top... The luggage is so versatile, it would work both ways!



french affair said:


> with my taupe trapeze


Not a fan of the trapeze, personally, but I love how it adds that chic factor to any outfit.


----------



## karis1812

BostonGirl88 said:


> Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies


so cute!


going out with edge today


----------



## rougecardinal

Celine Luggage Nano in Coquelicot, grained leather.


----------



## 460

Went to Tokyo yesterday to see my cousin.  Brought out my Mini Luggage in black.


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ this looks great


----------



## Designerhbgirl

karis1812 said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> going out with edge today


Love your Edge!


----------



## bb10lue

&#128516;my cabas, check out my Instagram (bb10lue) for some more action shots.


----------



## unoma

BostonGirl88 said:


> Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies



So cute


----------



## BostonGirl88

karis1812 said:


> so cute!


Thank you! I love your Edge and your outfit. It's hard to pull off that kind of matchy-matchy look, but it looks very minimalist-chic.



rougecardinal said:


> Celine Luggage Nano in Coquelicot, grained leather.


What a rich, lovely color!



460 said:


> Went to Tokyo yesterday to see my cousin.  Brought out my Mini Luggage in black.


Stylish.



bb10lue said:


> &#128516;my cabas, check out my Instagram (bb10lue) for some more action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551497
> View attachment 2551498


Ugh, another one in such rich, creamy colors! So want!



unoma said:


> So cute


Thanks unoma


----------



## analalala

Printing in process


----------



## rea11yb0red

analalala said:


> View attachment 2552225
> 
> Printing in process




Very funny pic!  Love that color.


----------



## unoma

analalala said:


> View attachment 2552225
> 
> Printing in process



cute


----------



## fleurpavot

analalala said:


> View attachment 2552225
> 
> Printing in process




So cute!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BostonGirl88 said:


> Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies



Getting started early! Adorable.


----------



## imlvholic

Gold knot bracelet, Black Micro & sandals...


----------



## unoma

imlvholic said:


> Gold knot bracelet, Black Micro & sandals...



Look good girl


----------



## baileylab

Trying on stuff at Zara. Bought the top too! Small white edge. Love love love my new baby!!!


----------



## karis1812

thank youu designerbhgirl , boston girl


----------



## lulilu

imlvholic said:


> Gold knot bracelet, Black Micro & sandals...



you look fantastic!!  how comfy are the sandals??? are they at all narrow in the front?  and how does the bracelet feel?

(I am not stalking you, really....just love your stuff)


----------



## DRJones616

imlvholic said:


> Gold knot bracelet, Black Micro & sandals...


Lovely pic!!


----------



## imlvholic

lulilu said:


> you look fantastic!!  how comfy are the sandals??? are they at all narrow in the front?  and how does the bracelet feel?
> 
> (I am not stalking you, really....just love your stuff)


Thanks lulilu, I'm on the wide side actually & this sandals are just right, surprisingly, since I ordered it sight unseen. I wore it the first time yesterday & they were pretty comfy. Love the stack low heel. I went to the mall & did get a number of compliments that I wasn't expecting  1 woman recognized it's Celine since nobody sells Celine sandals here in Hawaii. She wanted to know where I got them. 

The Bracelet fits my wrist perfectly & I love the little weight on it, it reminds me that it's there, lol... The same lady recognized it as well & she's so all over me. Plus i carried my black Micro as well, do you think, it was too much?I guess she's just so into Celine as I am  Anyway, I love the bracelet, i know I'll be wearing it a lot this Spring & Summer. Honestly, I'd never planned on purchasing any Celine jewelry, until I tried this on last week.


----------



## lulilu

imlvholic said:


> Thanks lulilu, I'm on the wide side actually & this sandals are just right, surprisingly, since I ordered it sight unseen. I wore it the first time yesterday & they were pretty comfy. Love the stack low heel. I went to the mall & did get a number of compliments that I wasn't expecting  1 woman recognized it's Celine since nobody sells Celine sandals here in Hawaii. She wanted to know where I got them.
> 
> The Bracelet fits my wrist perfectly & I love the little weight on it, it reminds me that it's there, lol... The same lady recognized it as well & she's so all over me. Plus i carried my black Micro as well, do you think, it was too much?I guess she's just so into Celine as I am  Anyway, I love the bracelet, i know I'll be wearing it a lot this Spring & Summer. Honestly, I'd never planned on purchasing any Celine jewelry, until I tried this on last week.



LOL -- at least I am just a cyberstalker.  I am really on the lookout for these sandals in black.  there is one pair on vestiaire, but over 745 which seems high for last year's sandals.  I made offers but they were declined without comment.  Your size review is very helpful.  I am a bit wide too, which does seem good for celine, but I read some sandals (like the bam bamss) were tight across the front.  One more question while I can still edit, can you pm me the model number so I can call the outlet?  thanks

when I go back to work (NYC) I am scoping out the bracelet.  I just got some pants at the boutique.  I wonder if my SA can help me.  I do feel I have to try it on for size first.  Especially with their return policy.


----------



## imlvholic

BostonGirl88 said:


> Céline Phantom and Prada sunnies


  Sorry, im not looking at your bag  your daughter is so adorable!!! 


analalala said:


> It was a hot day in SoCal with my Indigo Micro
> View attachment 2547830


Love, love this color. I got the Cobalt micro for 2 years now & it's still make my heart skip a little 



rougecardinal said:


> Celine Luggage Nano in Coquelicot, grained leather.


Nice choice color for a small bag, I've been wanting a Nano for so long, but i always get sidetracked. Congrats!


460 said:


> Went to Tokyo yesterday to see my cousin.  Brought out my Mini Luggage in black.


Such a classic!


DRJones616 said:


> Lovely pic!!


Thanks DR JONES 



unoma said:


> Look good girl


Thanks unoma


----------



## imlvholic

lulilu said:


> LOL -- at least I am just a cyberstalker.  I am really on the lookout for these sandals in black.  there is one pair on vestiaire, but over 745 which seems high for last year's sandals.  I made offers but they were declined without comment.  Your size review is very helpful.  I am a bit wide too, which does seem good for celine, but I read some sandals (like the bam bamss) were tight across the front.  One more question while I can still edit, can you pm me the model number so I can call the outlet?  thanks
> 
> when I go back to work (NYC) I am scoping out the bracelet.  I just got some pants at the boutique.  I wonder if my SA can help me.  I do feel I have to try it on for size first.  Especially with their return policy.


Sure, the # on the box, 3D6015CHCC.03ND, name: 4 Open s Sandal C Heel Soft Calfskin. I wanted the black too, but my size sold out. I was just lucky they got my size on this Nude which I love too & they were on sale.

I was so disappointed with the Bam Bam's that had the thinner front strap w/ the same stock low heels, they were just too painful for me. I didn't mind paying full price for those if it were comfortable.

I highly recommend the bracelet, I've tried the thinner version but it didn't wow me that much. I thought, if I had to spend this much money, it had to be a BOLD statement piece, that it will still look great worn by itself. In fact, I prefer to wear it by itself


----------



## french affair

With my new hobo in chalk


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ love this!


----------



## eunbeelee

My trapeze in Melbourne!


----------



## Kimseric

Newest phantom purchase ! Happy camper me


----------



## minaminam

Today Celine in action


----------



## ASC RESALE

french affair said:


> With my new hobo in chalk



Simply perfect!!



Kimseric said:


> Newest phantom purchase ! Happy camper me



So fun for Spring/Summer!



imlvholic said:


> Gold knot bracelet, Black Micro & sandals...



Love the outfit in its entirety! 



karis1812 said:


> so cute!
> 
> 
> going out with edge today



Love the edge! Have one with a yellow ponyhair panel!



bb10lue said:


> &#128516;my cabas, check out my Instagram (bb10lue) for some more action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551497
> View attachment 2551498



I never get tired of the cabas, and what a color! You can't beat the feel of that leather.


----------



## Piarpreet

ASC RESALE said:


> Love the edge! Have one with a yellow ponyhair panel!




U should show us!


----------



## Ndahlhoff

french affair said:


> With my new hobo in chalk


 
Is that chamois?


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Ndahlhoff said:


> Is that chamois?


 
sorry...It Looks like chamois?!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Phantom


----------



## unoma

myfirstchanel said:


> Phantom
> 
> View attachment 2554849
> 
> View attachment 2554850



Looking good


----------



## unoma

Kimseric said:


> Newest phantom purchase ! Happy camper me



Love this


----------



## unoma

eunbeelee said:


> View attachment 2554081
> 
> 
> My trapeze in Melbourne!



Nice


----------



## unoma

french affair said:


> With my new hobo in chalk



Looking good girl


----------



## Jadpe

myfirstchanel said:


> Phantom
> 
> View attachment 2554849
> 
> View attachment 2554850


Love the deep burgundy color! The phantom is such a great style.


----------



## Winterbaby

myfirstchanel said:


> Phantom
> 
> View attachment 2554849
> 
> View attachment 2554850



this is lovely!


----------



## shoppingpal

Lovely bag!....and sandals...may I ask what they are? &#128522;



imlvholic said:


> Gold knot bracelet, Black Micro & sandals...


----------



## imlvholic

shoppingpal said:


> lovely bag!....and sandals...may i ask what they are? &#128522;



celine


----------



## shoppingpal

Great, thanks! &#128521;



imlvholic said:


> celine


----------



## meyan

At the Lakers/Bucks game with my lipstick.


----------



## Kimseric

Me and my phantom happy Friday!!


----------



## katemonique

Going casual today with my Luggage tote!! Haven't taken her out in months!


----------



## ssv003

Took my trapeze, gourmette bracelet, and black CDC out to the mall yesterday


----------



## rea11yb0red

ssv003 said:


> Took my trapeze, gourmette bracelet, and black CDC out to the mall yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558482




Omg!  Love!!!


----------



## Winterbaby

ssv003 said:


> Took my trapeze, gourmette bracelet, and black CDC out to the mall yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2558482


----------



## Superstar88

Kimseric said:


> Me and my phantom happy Friday!!




Love that color


----------



## Sculli

First day out with my trio in grass & also wearing Céline sunglasses.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Sculli said:


> First day out with my trio in grass & also wearing Céline sunglasses.
> View attachment 2559791




What a beautiful pic!  Love the color.


----------



## ssv003

rea11yb0red said:


> Omg!  Love!!!





Winterbaby said:


>



Thanks so much


----------



## unoma

ssv003 said:


> Took my trapeze, gourmette bracelet, and black CDC out to the mall yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2558482



You are killing me girl


----------



## noneyabusiness

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!


Ahhhhh your bag is perfection!


----------



## kitzad

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!




Gorgeouuus bag (and dog) ! Was so close to buy this one in harrods! &#128525;&#128553;


----------



## shoppingpal

This is a really beautiful photo! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


Sculli said:


> First day out with my trio in grass & also wearing Céline sunglasses.
> View attachment 2559791


----------



## cotonblanc

A few of my Céline pieces: Fall 2010 and Fall 2011 cropped trousers with seam crease, Winter 2012 Shoulder bag and Spring 2014 criss cross sandals.​


----------



## bgirl525

miffytoki said:


> Pup and I taking a walk through the park on the way to brunch!




Your doggie is so uber cute and your Celine is TDF!! I love it.


----------



## shoppingpal

analalala said:


> View attachment 2552225
> 
> Printing in process


so funny and cute! :lolots:


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi 

I'm a newbie to the Celine forum. Now I can say I can join the Celine clubhouse. Here's a couple of pics of my new pre-loved Celine Phantom in royal blue that I got from Anns Fab Finds. If though it is pre-loved, it looks brand new. Prior owner barely used it. Think I'm in love


----------



## ssv003

unoma said:


> You are killing me girl



Thanks so much, lady!


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> A few of my Céline pieces: Fall 2010 and Fall 2011 cropped trousers with seam crease, Winter 2012 Shoulder bag and Spring 2014 criss cross sandals.​



You look amazing! Beautiful pieces.


----------



## Celinee

In action...


----------



## cotonblanc

ssv003 said:


> You look amazing! Beautiful pieces.



You're always so kind. Thanks.


----------



## kitzad

My baby in black patent &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ssv003

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2565695
> View attachment 2565696
> 
> 
> My baby in black patent &#128525;&#128525;



Looks great!


----------



## cotonblanc

A complete Philophile
2010 Trio Clutch Pouch (not pictured)
2011 Tuxedo shirting
2012 Natural python skate slip-ons and zipper wool trousers
2013 Cylinder cuff (unseen)​


----------



## minaminam

Sculli said:


> First day out with my trio in grass & also wearing Céline sunglasses.
> View attachment 2559791



is that a oversize trio? thanks for replying.


----------



## unoma

cotonblanc said:


> A complete Philophile
> 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch (not pictured)
> 2011 Tuxedo shirting
> 2012 Natural python skate slip-ons and zipper wool trousers
> 2013 Cylinder cuff (unseen)​



Looking great


----------



## Sculli

minaminam said:


> is that a oversize trio? thanks for replying.




Hi, yes iTS The large trio. ^^


----------



## Superstar88

Earlier today with my mini luggage in jungle


----------



## Sculli

First day out with my new skates ^^.




Instagram: ping25


----------



## cmm62

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2563220
> 
> View attachment 2563221
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a newbie to the Celine forum. Now I can say I can join the Celine clubhouse. Here's a couple of pics of my new pre-loved Celine Phantom in royal blue that I got from Anns Fab Finds. If though it is pre-loved, it looks brand new. Prior owner barely used it. Think I'm in love




STUNNING &#128591;

Celine makes my favorite blues, and to get this pre-loved in such great condition?! That is awesome. Congrats, it looks wonderful on your arm &#128155;


----------



## rochasfille

Superstar88 said:


> Earlier today with my mini luggage in jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570137


Girl, you have style!


----------



## rochasfille

Sculli said:


> First day out with my new skates ^^.
> View attachment 2572934
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25


LOVE those skates!  The mismatched print is brilliant!!


----------



## Superstar88

rochasfille said:


> Girl, you have style!




Thank you xx


----------



## Purse Freak 323

cmm62 said:


> STUNNING &#55357;&#56911;
> 
> Celine makes my favorite blues, and to get this pre-loved in such great condition?! That is awesome. Congrats, it looks wonderful on your arm &#55357;&#56475;


 
Thanks so much, a bit heavy at times. But I don't care, I love it!


----------



## alyssalenore

It was such a beautiful day in NYC today!


----------



## Superstar88

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2574792
> 
> 
> It was such a beautiful day in NYC today!




Love the bag and that color xx


----------



## elzi

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 2574792
> 
> 
> It was such a beautiful day in NYC today!


Such a gorgeous photo! I can't decided between a regular or large trio and your photo is not making it any easier haha


----------



## Kimseric

Great for work and casual ! )


----------



## Sculli

My favourite bag for now & gold plated brogues .




Instagram: ping25


----------



## alyssalenore

elzi said:


> Such a gorgeous photo! I can't decided between a regular or large trio and your photo is not making it any easier haha




I love the large! It fits my large wallet perfectly and so much more.


----------



## emogen_indie




----------



## umlm

my Celine nano, travelled to Mijas village- Spain


----------



## shirleyc

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2575617
> 
> View attachment 2575618
> 
> View attachment 2575619
> 
> View attachment 2575621
> 
> View attachment 2575622
> 
> View attachment 2575623




Is that the large size croc-stamped phantom? I have the large one too but I rarely see anyone else with it!


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2012 & 2013 Sidelock clutch and cylinder cuff​


----------



## lulilu

love all the new photos!!


----------



## emogen_indie

shirleyc said:


> Is that the large size croc-stamped phantom? I have the large one too but I rarely see anyone else with it!




Yup.. Yup.. It's big bold and beautiful..
Got it in a bargain.. Pre &#128150;


----------



## myfirstchanel

My burgundy phantom in natural calf  shopping with me


----------



## ssv003

myfirstchanel said:


> My burgundy phantom in natural calf  shopping with me
> View attachment 2579293




What a beautiful bag! Looks great


----------



## shirleyc

My large croc-stamped phantom !


----------



## shirleyc

Oops forgot the photo


----------



## emogen_indie

shirleyc said:


> Oops forgot the photo




So we're twinsies.. Somehow the bag is kinda as big as my body.. Haha..


----------



## shirleyc

emogen_indie said:


> So we're twinsies.. Somehow the bag is kinda as big as my body.. Haha..
> View attachment 2579774




Yes we are!


----------



## cookiecutter

My shopping companion today.


----------



## lulilu

cookiecutter said:


> My shopping companion today.



Love this!


----------



## cotonblanc

My Spring 2010 Linen/lambskin Mickey asymmetric bag and Spring 2012 Natural Python Skate Slip-ons.​


----------



## cotonblanc

cookiecutter said:


> My shopping companion today.



We're cousins! I have the extra large one in natural linen and black lambskin. Is yours reversible as well?


----------



## cookiecutter

cotonblanc said:


> My Spring 2010 Linen/lambskin Mickey asymmetric bag and Spring 2012 Natural Python Skate Slip-ons.​



Love those slip-ons! Trés chic!


----------



## cookiecutter

cotonblanc said:


> We're cousins! I have the extra large one in natural linen and black lambskin. Is yours reversible as well?



Mine is brown suede with black lambskin. Non-reversible though.


----------



## cookiecutter

lulilu said:


> Love this!



Thanks! I really love her too. No matter how many new bags I have, I still go back to her for a leisurely shopping day.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Winter 2012 & 2013 Sidelock clutch and cylinder cuff​







umlm said:


> my Celine nano, travelled to Mijas village- Spain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575939



So beautiful


----------



## ccakscc

S/S 2014 wedge sandal in tan color &#128516;


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## ccakscc

ccakscc said:


> S/S 2014 wedge sandal in tan color &#128516;
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




Oops too excited... Forgot to attach photos &#128521;





&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## jessdressed

ccakscc said:


> Oops too excited... Forgot to attach photos &#128521;
> View attachment 2583697
> View attachment 2583698
> 
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




Omg love those!


----------



## ccakscc

jessdressed said:


> Omg love those!




Thank you! Its the prefect summer sandal  


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## fleurpavot

ccakscc said:


> S/S 2014 wedge sandal in tan color &#128516;
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




That looks fantastic! Good on you 
I have the black and they are my favorite shoes...


----------



## ccakscc

fleurpavot said:


> That looks fantastic! Good on you
> I have the black and they are my favorite shoes...




Oh yea? U know what? I was struggle between the black or tan for daysss!! Lol

Its a tough one  


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## french affair

with my new box and slip ons


----------



## Zookzik

ccakscc said:


> Oops too excited... Forgot to attach photos &#128521;
> View attachment 2583697
> View attachment 2583698
> 
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




So cuteeee!!!! I just ordered the black.


----------



## jessdressed

Zookzik said:


> So cuteeee!!!! I just ordered the black.
> 
> View attachment 2584473




How much are they if you don't mind me asking? Thx


----------



## Zookzik

jessdressed said:


> How much are they if you don't mind me asking? Thx




$590 before tax.


----------



## lulilu

These are great leather sandals!  Last year's version had a zipper up the front.


----------



## mokummeisje

ccakscc said:


> Oops too excited... Forgot to attach photos &#128521;
> View attachment 2583697
> View attachment 2583698
> 
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




Are they true to size of do these fit small?


----------



## ccakscc

french affair said:


> with my new box and slip ons




Love ur slip-on!! We dont have this in Asia  
Want it deeply and see it in real life

Enjoy it &#128521;


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## ccakscc

Zookzik said:


> So cuteeee!!!! I just ordered the black.
> 
> View attachment 2584473




Very nice!! Congrats!!! Black is very nice too, i was having trouble to make up my mind when i purchase it. I choose Tan color as its last pair in the region and black still have few pair left! Lol 

May i know where u order yours? 


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## ccakscc

mokummeisje said:


> Are they true to size of do these fit small?




They are true to size! Since i have wider feet it still feel comfortable. The length is prefect too. 
As i try on the slip-on skate i need to go up half size 




&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## emogen_indie

french affair said:


> with my new box and slip ons




Jealous..


----------



## Kiti

french affair said:


> with my new box and slip ons



Sooo cute


----------



## Zookzik

ccakscc said:


> Very nice!! Congrats!!! Black is very nice too, i was having trouble to make up my mind when i purchase it. I choose Tan color as its last pair in the region and black still have few pair left! Lol
> 
> May i know where u order yours?
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




I ordered from NM FL. Brown one is very cute


----------



## mokummeisje

Anyone know if these fit tts or small? Anyone out there have these?


----------



## lulilu

mokummeisje said:


> View attachment 2585411
> 
> 
> Anyone know if these fit tts or small? Anyone out there have these?



tts IMO


----------



## Serva1

Easter shopping with my new nano


----------



## cmm62

strolling around Brooklyn with my new edge &#10084;&#65039;and relaxing in the sun we finally had yesterday!


----------



## ccakscc

Serva1 said:


> Easter shopping with my new nano




Wow!! Love ur outfit and your nano!! Prefect match  

Enjoy it!! &#128521;


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## ccakscc

cmm62 said:


> strolling around Brooklyn with my new edge &#10084;&#65039;and relaxing in the sun we finally had yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2586487
> 
> View attachment 2586489




Love your style cmm62!! I think we have similar taste in style and bag! Sweater, skinny jeans and flat is one of my fav street look! &#128513;

And the leather of your edge is very define, i was thinking to get this leather in Camel but worry will starch too easily. Thats why end up got a giant black leather instead &#128521; 

How u do today after a day out in NY? Any starch?? 


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## Serva1

ccakscc said:


> Wow!! Love ur outfit and your nano!! Prefect match
> 
> Enjoy it!! &#128521;
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




Thank you _ccakscc _and I completely agree with you about the power of style. I love to dress up and change my look from business to biker with ponytail and Céline leather jacket. Today was all about ivory cashmere coat and chalk wing nano with a python twist


----------



## cmm62

ccakscc said:


> Love your style cmm62!! I think we have similar taste in style and bag! Sweater, skinny jeans and flat is one of my fav street look! &#128513;
> 
> And the leather of your edge is very define, i was thinking to get this leather in Camel but worry will starch too easily. Thats why end up got a giant black leather instead &#128521;
> 
> How u do today after a day out in NY? Any starch??
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;



I think we do too  My fave outfit as well!

I totally understand what you mean about the leather - no scratches yesterday, and I will be super careful with it as time goes on (for instance, I will probably rarely travel with it, no stuffing it under an airplane seat for take-off lol!) But I also think this leather holds it shape very well as time goes on, which is most important to me as I like a structured look, so that's the trade-off. I know in time it will get a scratch but I hope with some polish, buff, and a lot of love it will just look well worn


----------



## cherry753

All ready for a night out with the girls w/ my phantom


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Going out for breakfast:

Helmut Lang wool jacket
RW&Co two-tone top
Hudson coated moto-jeans
Céline Croc Phantom
Valentino Rockstuds


----------



## Pursetato

cmm62 said:


> strolling around Brooklyn with my new edge &#10084;&#65039;and relaxing in the sun we finally had yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2586487
> 
> View attachment 2586489



You have an amazing style! Love how you brought in a pop of colour with your hat. That edge is remarkable


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch​


----------



## cmm62

Pursetato said:


> You have an amazing style! Love how you brought in a pop of colour with your hat. That edge is remarkable



Thank you so much  I wear the hat to protect my skin from the sun and can be a bit self conscious about it so I really appreciate that comment


----------



## cmm62

cotonblanc said:


> Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch​



love the styling of both of these photos!


----------



## NicoletteRN

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for breakfast:
> 
> Helmut Lang wool jacket
> RW&Co two-tone top
> Hudson coated moto-jeans
> Céline Croc Phantom
> Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2586909



Love your look! Your jacket, Rockstuds and of course phantom are tdf!


----------



## clarissaangelin

one day


----------



## minaminam

Today Celine in action


----------



## paris019

Ladyzee16 said:


> celine trapeze bag


Perfect bag! Does anyone know if this exact combo in mini/small is still available in October? Since I'm planning a trip to Paris then.


----------



## ShakeraR

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 2563220
> 
> View attachment 2563221
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm a newbie to the Celine forum. Now I can say I can join the Celine clubhouse. Here's a couple of pics of my new pre-loved Celine Phantom in royal blue that I got from Anns Fab Finds. If though it is pre-loved, it looks brand new. Prior owner barely used it. Think I'm in love


Love the colour, just purchased the same colour. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## ShakeraR

kitzad said:


> View attachment 2565695
> View attachment 2565696
> 
> 
> My baby in black patent &#128525;&#128525;


So trendy !!!! just sent you an instagam request.


----------



## urasia

My trusty Black Mini still holding up after all these years!


----------



## rea11yb0red

urasia said:


> My trusty Black Mini still holding up after all these years!




Love this look!!


----------



## kiwishopper

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for breakfast:
> 
> Helmut Lang wool jacket
> RW&Co two-tone top
> Hudson coated moto-jeans
> Céline Croc Phantom
> Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2586909



I can't get enough of your gorgeous Celine and those Valentino heels! omg, so pretty!!


----------



## Mvrg

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for breakfast:
> 
> Helmut Lang wool jacket
> RW&Co two-tone top
> Hudson coated moto-jeans
> Céline Croc Phantom
> Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2586909


Nice shoes!


----------



## lulilu

Everyone has such chic, but unique styles!  Love them!


----------



## Mvrg

ccakscc said:


> Oops too excited... Forgot to attach photos &#128521;
> View attachment 2583697
> View attachment 2583698
> 
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


Nice wedge...


----------



## ccakscc

Mvrg said:


> Nice wedge...




Thx u! And they are comfortable too  


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mvrg said:


> Nice shoes!





kiwishopper said:


> I can't get enough of your gorgeous Celine and those Valentino heels! omg, so pretty!!





NicoletteRN said:


> Love your look! Your jacket, Rockstuds and of course phantom are tdf!



Thank you Mvrg, kiwishopper, and NicoletteRN!!! You ladies are too kind, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## saintgermain

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Going out for breakfast:
> 
> Helmut Lang wool jacket
> RW&Co two-tone top
> Hudson coated moto-jeans
> Céline Croc Phantom
> Valentino Rockstuds
> 
> View attachment 2586909



what a chic outfit


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2010 Luggage Small
Summer 2011 Knot Brass Cuff
Fall 2011 Cotton/Wool Pants & Pontet Bracelet​


----------



## iluvmybags

Its been a while, I know, but I'm hoping to become more active in the Celine sub-forum again! 

Here are pics of my Phantom & Large Trio in action - you're not seeing things!  I use them at the same time! .  I've been using the Phantom as a work tote (shoes, iPad, book, snacks, umbrella, makeup bag) & carrying my Trio as my purse (wallet, keys, phone)


----------



## cmm62

iluvmybags said:


> Its been a while, I know, but I'm hoping to become more active in the Celine sub-forum again!
> 
> Here are pics of my Phantom & Large Trio in action - you're not seeing things!  I use them at the same time! .  I've been using the Phantom as a work tote (shoes, iPad, book, snacks, umbrella, makeup bag) & carrying my Trio as my purse (wallet, keys, phone)
> 
> View attachment 2596621
> 
> View attachment 2596622




love that phantom! (and your jacket &#128516


----------



## victoria2014

iluvmybags said:


> Its been a while, I know, but I'm hoping to become more active in the Celine sub-forum again!
> 
> Here are pics of my Phantom & Large Trio in action - you're not seeing things!  I use them at the same time! .  I've been using the Phantom as a work tote (shoes, iPad, book, snacks, umbrella, makeup bag) & carrying my Trio as my purse (wallet, keys, phone)
> 
> View attachment 2596621
> 
> View attachment 2596622


fabulous


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> Its been a while, I know, but I'm hoping to become more active in the Celine sub-forum again!
> 
> Here are pics of my Phantom & Large Trio in action - you're not seeing things!  I use them at the same time! .  I've been using the Phantom as a work tote (shoes, iPad, book, snacks, umbrella, makeup bag) & carrying my Trio as my purse (wallet, keys, phone)
> 
> View attachment 2596621
> 
> View attachment 2596622


 
Love that phantom! So rich!


----------



## VanessaSo

Zookzik said:


> So cuteeee!!!! I just ordered the black.
> 
> View attachment 2584473


sooo cute!!!!


----------



## emogen_indie

iluvmybags said:


> Its been a while, I know, but I'm hoping to become more active in the Celine sub-forum again!
> 
> Here are pics of my Phantom & Large Trio in action - you're not seeing things!  I use them at the same time! .  I've been using the Phantom as a work tote (shoes, iPad, book, snacks, umbrella, makeup bag) & carrying my Trio as my purse (wallet, keys, phone)
> 
> View attachment 2596621
> 
> View attachment 2596622


Gotta love the fact you wear your phantom and not babied them.. 

My hubby was glaring at me every single time I kinda bump or throw my Celines.. 
He said he will not tolerate me asking for a new bag if I banged my Celines.. 
So I told him, luxury good are made with care to be able to be carried on by ladies 
for the rest of their lives if necessary.. 
I will use mine to my hearts content before I hand them down to my kids or niece one day..


----------



## yinnie

Winter skates are out for the cooler weather in aus


----------



## Mentalism

Hi folk, thank you for letting me share  
I was at Selfridges in London the other day, to get another Celine, stood between nano and micro. After the picture was taken, I went home with out of them


----------



## Itgaogao

Mentalism said:


> Hi folk, thank you for letting me share
> I was at Selfridges in London the other day, to get another Celine, stood between nano and micro. After the picture was taken, I went home with out of them


Are they in black? It's very hard to find black mini or micro in the US.


----------



## iluvmybags

cmm62 said:


> love that phantom! (and your jacket &#128516



Balenciaga Motos & Celine bags - two of my favorite things!  



victoria2014 said:


> fabulous





AmeeLVSBags said:


> Love that phantom! So rich!


Thank you so much!



emogen_indie said:


> Gotta love the fact you wear your phantom and not babied them..
> 
> My hubby was glaring at me every single time I kinda bump or throw my Celines..
> He said he will not tolerate me asking for a new bag if I banged my Celines..
> So I told him, luxury good are made with care to be able to be carried on by ladies
> for the rest of their lives if necessary..
> I will use mine to my hearts content before I hand them down to my kids or niece one day..



Oh no!  I never baby my bags! Don't get me wrong - I take care of them, clean them, condition then and I'm careful to a point - but I buy my bags to use (and most of them look better with age & use!)


----------



## emogen_indie

iluvmybags said:


> Balenciaga Motos & Celine bags - two of my favorite things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  I never baby my bags! Don't get me wrong - I take care of them, clean them, condition then and I'm careful to a point - but I buy my bags to use (and most of them look better with age & use!)




Thumbs.. Thumbs up for you.. Agree on letting the bags age beautifully..


----------



## cotonblanc

Summer 2011 Gold knot cuff
Fall 2011 Pontet bracelet and multi-pocket trousers
Spring 2014 Canvas skate slip-ons​


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

Out with my trio!&#128513;


----------



## emogen_indie

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Out with my trio!&#128513;
> View attachment 2606536




So cute!


----------



## erinrose

Mentalism said:


> Hi folk, thank you for letting me share
> I was at Selfridges in London the other day, to get another Celine, stood between nano and micro. After the picture was taken, I went home with out of them




You look great with both of them! Did you see what other colors they had in the nano?


----------



## kylecombo

My first ever celine. Trio in sunflower 


	

		
			
		

		
	
hanging out with the 2jours summer 2014 clutch


----------



## emogen_indie

My new celine family member and my very first skates..
Thank you for cotonblanc and all the other skates loving tPF members..
You guys helped me a lot..


----------



## Pursetato

emogen_indie said:


> View attachment 2610538
> 
> My new celine family member and my very first skates..
> Thank you for cotonblanc and all the other skates loving tPF members..
> You guys helped me a lot..



That TRICOLOR LUGGAGE 
seriously one of my favorite color combinations. Adore your skates as well ^^


----------



## emogen_indie

Pursetato said:


> That TRICOLOR LUGGAGE
> 
> seriously one of my favorite color combinations. Adore your skates as well ^^




Yeah.. The color is really warm.. Got this skates after a more than
few questions at cotonblanc and a few more at the skates thread..


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

emogen_indie said:


> So cute!




&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;Thank you!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

kylecombo said:


> My first ever celine. Trio in sunflower
> View attachment 2610489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging out with the 2jours summer 2014 clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610493




Congrats! Lovely colour!


----------



## Idealmama

Mentalism said:


> Hi folk, thank you for letting me share
> I was at Selfridges in London the other day, to get another Celine, stood between nano and micro. After the picture was taken, I went home with out of them


i got nana in black which is very good to use and match.  why not get one and buy another micro in other color?


----------



## Idealmama

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Out with my trio!&#128513;
> View attachment 2606536


love this color


----------



## wilks.ca

out for Mother's Day brunch.&#128522;


----------



## kylecombo

yoyoyoyaha said:


> Congrats! Lovely colour!


Thank you so much!! I'm a little iffy w the yellow but I think it's quite happy


----------



## ericaewright

Hi all! Wearing my new simple Trio...

You can see more pics on my blog!

www.thecovetcase.com


thecovetcase.com/2014/05/knitwear-numbers.html


----------



## ericaewright

http://www.thecovetcase.com/2014/05/knitwear-numbers.html


----------



## cmm62

ericaewright said:


> View attachment 2612520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecovetcase.com/2014/05/knitwear-numbers.html




super cute outfit - love everything!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ericaewright said:


> View attachment 2612520
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecovetcase.com/2014/05/knitwear-numbers.html


It looks good on you really!!


----------



## fleurpavot

ericaewright said:


> View attachment 2612520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecovetcase.com/2014/05/knitwear-numbers.html




erica this looks great! happy happy


----------



## ericaewright

^^^ thank you so much guys!!


----------



## emogen_indie

ericaewright said:


> View attachment 2612520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thecovetcase.com/2014/05/knitwear-numbers.html




Your knit is so cute.. You should post your skates pic.. Wanna see them..


----------



## dain

Wearing my Electric Blue Phantom to work today.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Small red trio in action


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mello_yello_jen said:


> Small red trio in action


very beautiful!!!


----------



## Idealmama

mello_yello_jen said:


> Small red trio in action


so pretty.  i got a same one too.  love it.


----------



## dain

dain said:


> Wearing my Electric Blue Phantom to work today.



Oh the color is actually Indigo


----------



## victoria2014

dain said:


> Wearing my Electric Blue Phantom to work today.


----------



## Crystalng

victoriaahmadi said:


> My beautiful collection =) Three mini luggages and one trapeze. Looking forward to a phantom this spring!!!



 u re killing me


----------



## unoma

My Tie and Princess


----------



## unoma

My newest baby
Blue Antique Phantom


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ Such a cute way to show off the bags unoma! Love this


----------



## unoma

fleurpavot said:


> ^^ Such a cute way to show off the bags unoma! Love this



Thank you


----------



## Freckles1

unoma said:


> My newest baby
> 
> Blue Antique Phantom




Now that is DARLING!! Both of them!!


----------



## unoma

Freckles1 said:


> Now that is DARLING!! Both of them!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

unoma said:


> My Tie and Princess


She's so fancy


----------



## LibJames

unoma said:


> My newest baby
> 
> Blue Antique Phantom




The shoes! Her wearing the shoes is just the best.


----------



## yinnie

Saffron large trio from spring 14


----------



## MademoiselleXO




----------



## MademoiselleXO




----------



## MademoiselleXO

My Celine tricolor nano


----------



## ssv003

MademoiselleXO said:


> My Celine tricolor nano




One of my favorite nanos ever! Gorgeous


----------



## tita1992

unoma said:


> My newest baby
> Blue Antique Phantom


so cuteee!! was this 2100 eur if you dont mind me asking? GORGEOUS!


----------



## unoma

tita1992 said:


> so cuteee!! was this 2100 eur if you dont mind me asking? GORGEOUS!



It retail now for 2100 or $3100 excl tax


----------



## Mentalism

erinrose said:


> You look great with both of them! Did you see what other colors they had in the nano?



Thank you ^^ These two were not on the display, I had to ask for it, so the SA showed them to me. I think they might have more, but you need to ask them. Not quit sure why they were not on the display at all, and those that were on the display, were not my coulours


----------



## Mentalism

Itgaogao said:


> Are they in black? It's very hard to find black mini or micro in the US.



Yes they are in black  I had to ask the SA if they had them in black tho, because these were not on the display in store. And I'm glad I could view both of them as the same time, easier to make a decision 

PS: I am so in love with Celine bags, I have to show some more


----------



## Mentalism

Idealmama said:


> i got nana in black which is very good to use and match.  why not get one and buy another micro in other color?



Ohh I'm sorry, I'd spell it wrong. I went home with one of them. I got a nano one in black


----------



## hanayo

unoma said:


> My newest baby
> Blue Antique Phantom



Wow im obsessed with this color, sooo beautiful. Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## LibJames

Mentalism said:


> Yes they are in black  I had to ask the SA if they had them in black tho, because these were not on the display in store. And I'm glad I could view both of them as the same time, easier to make a decision
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I am so in love with Celine bags, I have to show some more




Very beautiful!


----------



## Freckles1

MademoiselleXO said:


>




Fantastic!!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mentalism said:


> Ohh I'm sorry, I'd spell it wrong. I went home with one of them. I got a nano one in black


She's so beautiful


----------



## emogen_indie

Welcome to the family.. My new blade in palmelato sienna


----------



## yinnie

Wearing celine biker vest in blue, large trio in saffron and plaid skates


----------



## Crystalng

My celine micro babe


----------



## ssv003

Taking my mini out to work and a work party today. With my Louis flats.


----------



## Freckles1

Crystalng said:


> My celine micro babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2621594




Darling


----------



## bebefuzz

The Celine Mini from my recent blog review: 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SunkistCaliKidd

Here I am feeling quite Summer-y with my blue ML 
In love with the color. It photographs much brighter than it looks IRL


----------



## Woclover11

SunkistCaliKidd said:


> Here I am feeling quite Summer-y with my blue ML
> 
> In love with the color. It photographs much brighter than it looks IRL




I've been on the hunt for this pebbled blue mini forever, where did you find this beauty??


----------



## emogen_indie

yinnie said:


> Wearing celine biker vest in blue, large trio in saffron and plaid skates




Aaaahhh... The skates.... &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## emogen_indie

ssv003 said:


> Taking my mini out to work and a work party today. With my Louis flats.
> 
> View attachment 2622226




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; elegant and classic


----------



## LVLux

unoma said:


> My newest baby
> Blue Antique Phantom


Love the color.
Wow you just bought the bag!!!


----------



## tiffany_

Haven't taken her out since last year.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tiffany_ said:


> Haven't taken her out since last year.
> 
> View attachment 2627933
> View attachment 2627935


So chic


----------



## Ladyzee16

BATHROOM PIC OF MY TRAPEZE FLAP...(I was too short to take a pic anywhere else...and I had to stand on a chair!!...lol!!)


----------



## Ladyzee16

And another one!!


----------



## LibJames

Yay! I finally get to contribute! My 10yr anniversary gift, the vermillion nano. Heading to dinner to celebrate. &#128525;


----------



## cotonblanc

20102013 Céline. Philophile much?​


----------



## mundodabolsa

LibJames said:


> Yay! I finally get to contribute! My 10yr anniversary gift, the vermillion nano. Heading to dinner to celebrate. &#128525;



you're like shania twain's little sister. your husband must beam with you on his arm. 

the bag looks beautiful, good choice.


----------



## LibJames

mundodabolsa said:


> you're like shania twain's little sister. your husband must beam with you on his arm.
> 
> 
> 
> the bag looks beautiful, good choice.




That was such a lovely thing to say thank you. And thanks for weighing in on the decision with this bag.  I'm super happy with it!


----------



## cmm62

LibJames said:


> Yay! I finally get to contribute! My 10yr anniversary gift, the vermillion nano. Heading to dinner to celebrate. &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631232




gorgeous! congrats on 10 years&#128155;


----------



## Tanyanicolas

Love the bag. Good choice in colour


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LibJames said:


> Yay! I finally get to contribute! My 10yr anniversary gift, the vermillion nano. Heading to dinner to celebrate. &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631232


Happy anniversary and the bag looks so good on you


----------



## LibJames

Thanks, ladies! 
Love the bag sooo much. And so proud of our ten years and two daughters!


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

Still loving this Celine Bag


----------



## TheWorkingGirl

And the little red trio, and the little black trio, and ...


----------



## LibJames

Every one of them is fabulous! ^


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tiffany_ said:


> Haven't taken her out since last year.
> 
> View attachment 2627933
> View attachment 2627935



Lovely.


----------



## qqzz

tiffany_ said:


> Haven't taken her out since last year.
> 
> View attachment 2627933
> View attachment 2627935



beautiful bag!!!


----------



## tiffany_

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Still loving this Celine Bag





TheWorkingGirl said:


> And the little red trio, and the little black trio, and ...



Wow, beautiful bags with lovely outfits.  Thanks for sharing such pretty photos!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Lovely.





qqzz said:


> beautiful bag!!!



Thank you very much!


----------



## french affair

Love my new trio


----------



## lulilu

french affair said:


> Love my new trio



Trio looks nice on you!  I wish the strap was longer as I can't get it to go crossbody comfortably.


----------



## cotonblanc

I got these pair of trousers from the pre-sale. They are from Spring 2014, features a subtle pleat front detail. Cuts like a sportier tuxedo pants in a new fabric that is extremely light and breathable and still can hold it's own weight as a formal style of trouser. I highly recommend them. If anyone wants to know the article number, I am very happy to share. One of the absolute favourites.

Worn with my Spring 2010 slit-back khaki tissue-cotton jumper and my Winter 2013 Berlingot!


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ love this cb! &#128512;


----------



## scottsdale92

tiffany_ said:


> Haven't taken her out since last year.
> 
> View attachment 2627933
> View attachment 2627935




Love this outfit, simplicity is key and the grey white a blue color combo is prime!! So great..


----------



## lulilu

cotonblanc said:


> I got these pair of trousers from the pre-sale. They are from Spring 2014, features a subtle pleat front detail. Cuts like a sportier tuxedo pants in a new fabric that is extremely light and breathable and still can hold it's own weight as a formal style of trouser. I highly recommend them. If anyone wants to know the article number, I am very happy to share. One of the absolute favourites.
> 
> Worn with my Spring 2010 slit-back khaki tissue-cotton jumper and my Winter 2013 Berlingot!



Love this!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ Thank you lulilu and fleurpavot! I initially had already wanted to buy the d-ring pants in the fluid material that Phoebe wore in Beijing. I was already done with alterations but I saw these pants on the racks. Never gave them the once over but once I tried them on, it was instant love. More so than the d-ring pants! I always end up choosing a wardrobe rather than a fashion piece!


----------



## bellsbells

Cb I'm really intrigued! Is there a pic of these on the web anywhere? If you get a chance, could you post a pic of them on the hanger? What is the fabric? Thanks dear!


----------



## Ndahlhoff

box Indigo python


----------



## Jerevka

Here's me with my beloved Celine espadrilles and the new Phantom bag. I love this bag so so much!!!


----------



## ccakscc

Jerevka said:


> Here's me with my beloved Celine espadrilles and the new Phantom bag. I love this bag so so much!!!




Omg! Love ur bag! Prefect with ur shoes


&#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;


----------



## Jerevka

ccakscc said:


> Omg! Love ur bag! Prefect with ur shoes
> 
> 
> &#128096;Style is a way to say who you are without having to speak &#128132;




Oh, thank you! That's so sweet!!!


----------



## Camillanneka

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day


nice!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jerevka said:


> Here's me with my beloved Celine espadrilles and the new Phantom bag. I love this bag so so much!!!


Love them both!!!


----------



## zoejellybean

TheWorkingGirl said:


> Still loving this Celine Bag


beautiful!!!


----------



## ssv003

Enjoying almond mini today


----------



## emjetz

ssv003 said:


> Enjoying almond mini today
> 
> View attachment 2639381



I love this mini color on you!!!


----------



## ssv003

emjetz said:


> I love this mini color on you!!!




Thanks so much!


----------



## fleurpavot

Jerevka said:


> Here's me with my beloved Celine espadrilles and the new Phantom bag. I love this bag so so much!!!



This is such a cute photo... I love it &#128522;


----------



## unoma

Ndahlhoff said:


> box Indigo python



Love your indigo Python box


----------



## Kiti

My Phantom got a surprise ride at the sea on my bf's boat (colors match yey haha)! Placed a silly sticker on bf's face because he's not a fan of showing up on discussion forums..  Inside the bag are my shoes etc, and yes I placed it on the floor eventually  No pic of my outfit but hey the topic was Celines in action?!


----------



## Freckles1

Kiti said:


> My Phantom got a surprise ride at the sea on my bf's boat (colors match yey haha)! Placed a silly sticker on bf's face because he's not a fan of showing up on discussion forums..  Inside the bag are my shoes etc, and yes I placed it on the floor eventually  No pic of my outfit but hey the topic was Celines in action?!




Serious action!!!


----------



## Bubblez86

Hello there,
gorg bag. Is this inside suede?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kiti said:


> My Phantom got a surprise ride at the sea on my bf's boat (colors match yey haha)! Placed a silly sticker on bf's face because he's not a fan of showing up on discussion forums..  Inside the bag are my shoes etc, and yes I placed it on the floor eventually  No pic of my outfit but hey the topic was Celines in action?!


Amazing


----------



## Kiti

Bubblez86 said:


> Hello there,
> gorg bag. Is this inside suede?



Hi, did u ask me? Phantom is suede or brushed leather inside yes, I'm not sure of the exact term


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2013 shirt with pockets and laser finished hems
Fall 2011 trousers
Spring 2014 boxy sandals
Fall 2012 side-lock clutch in rust​


----------



## averil

Love the shirt!


----------



## kylecombo

Trio in grass


----------



## Kiti

kylecombo said:


> Trio in grass
> 
> View attachment 2644754



Great color!


----------



## Kiti

Thanks! And the Phantom was not hurt in the episode btw, hih


----------



## Kiti

Freckles1 said:


> Serious action!!!











LOUKPEACH said:


> Amazing



Whups did not get these attached properly for the quote above


----------



## asdfghjkl123

In the subway


----------



## Freckles1

asdfghjkl123 said:


> In the subway




That's gorgeous


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Freckles1 said:


> That's gorgeous



Thank you


----------



## stinbaa

My celine croc phantom waiting at the airport in Oslo.


----------



## cotonblanc

stinbaa said:


> My celine croc phantom waiting at the airport in Oslo.



I'm sorry but where did you get that bag? I think you may have been tricked into buying a counterfeit.


----------



## stinbaa

I bought it in 2012 from a department store in Oslo with lisence to sell Cèline. They also sell brands like Givenchy, chloe etc  why would you say/think that?


----------



## stinbaa

cotonblanc said:


> I'm sorry but where did you get that bag? I think you may have been tricked into buying a counterfeit.




I bought it in 2012 from a department store in Oslo with lisence to sell Cèline. They also sell brands like Givenchy, chloe etc  why would you say/think that?


----------



## cotonblanc

Summer 2011 Knot Bracelet. Tarnished. I love it.​


----------



## Sculli

With my dear trio & slip ons 




Instagram: ping25


----------



## LVLux

I can't seem to take a good Selfie-My Arm never seems long enough-Am going traditional w/the Phantom today-Prade Ballet Flats, Celine 2013 Red


----------



## loubprincess

Beautiful.


----------



## am2022

I'm a big outdoor lover and I love love this picture !!!

[/B]





Kiti said:


> My Phantom got a surprise ride at the sea on my bf's boat (colors match yey haha)! Placed a silly sticker on bf's face because he's not a fan of showing up on discussion forums..  Inside the bag are my shoes etc, and yes I placed it on the floor eventually  No pic of my outfit but hey the topic was Celines in action?!


----------



## anonymousjk

here are some snaps of my medium phantom in embossed croc... must say it's the perfect everyday & travel bag (well minus the weight of it)

instagram.com/theglamourist
theglamourist.com/blog


----------



## ssv003

Just got my Edge today! So in love.


----------



## luv2run41

LibJames said:


> Yay! I finally get to contribute! My 10yr anniversary gift, the vermillion nano. Heading to dinner to celebrate. &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631232



WOW! The bag, the shoes, the dress, everything so beautiful! Happy Anniversary! How exciting. I just love that bag!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Hello Tpfers,

My first Celine bag...yay!
Trapeze Medium Red Coquelicot GHW.


----------



## cherie_cc

yinnie said:


> Winter skates are out for the cooler weather in aus


Nice!! Where did you get them in Aus?
Thanks


----------



## yinnie

cherie_cc said:


> Nice!! Where did you get them in Aus?
> Thanks



Hi I got them from David Jones in Sydney Elizabeth St store end of last yr. Don't think they're available anymore


----------



## Freckles1

ssv003 said:


> View attachment 2650275
> 
> 
> Just got my Edge today! So in love.




Love that bag!!


----------



## ssv003

Freckles1 said:


> Love that bag!!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## victoria2014

MrsRance said:


> Hello Tpfers,
> 
> My first Celine bag...yay!
> Trapeze Medium Red Coquelicot GHW.




Gorgeous color for a trapeze&#128079;


----------



## HelenaOfficial

victoria2014 said:


> Gorgeous color for a trapeze&#128079;



Thank you dear


----------



## dilsta

I've seen you in the H forum MrsRance! Congrats and welcome to the "other" side!


----------



## Dandilyn12

My first Celine!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Dandilyn12 said:


> My first Celine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651642


Is it the new Orchid color? OMG so pretty. Congrats


----------



## HelenaOfficial

dilsta said:


> I've seen you in the H forum MrsRance! Congrats and welcome to the "other" side!



Hello dilsta  thank you dear. We need variations beside H, right  



Dandilyn12 said:


> My first Celine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651642




Congrats Dandilyn12...it's so pretty


----------



## emjetz

Just got my first celine..love it!!!..^___^


----------



## ssv003

emjetz said:


> Just got my first celine..love it!!!..^___^




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## yinnie

The born free cabas tote with plaid skates. Love this combo.


----------



## zoe831

emjetz said:


> Just got my first celine..love it!!!..^___^


Is this Micro?


----------



## emjetz

zoe831 said:


> Is this Micro?



Yes!


----------



## emjetz

ssv003 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks dear! ^___^


----------



## zoe831

emjetz said:


> Yes!


Very nice!  Enjoy!


----------



## MaterialWrld

Bornsocialite26 said:


> If I may... I would like to begin and share my homework for the day


Looks beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## emjetz

zoe831 said:


> Very nice!  Enjoy!



Thanks dear!!^____^


----------



## emjetz

LoVe my latest baby...black micro^^


----------



## cotonblanc

My navy mohair Berlingot from Winter 2013​


----------



## bagreedy

Every single modeling pic is to DIE for! Thanks for posting folks, it made my decision so easy. Just purchased a Celine Edge in Orange(Vermillion?) Not quite sure of the name of the color.


----------



## Serva1

Olive green C biker jacket and python nano


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2658641
> 
> Olive green C biker jacket and python nano


Epic!


----------



## unoma

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2658641
> 
> Olive green C biker jacket and python nano



Just died


----------



## cmm62

bagreedy said:


> Every single modeling pic is to DIE for! Thanks for posting folks, it made my decision so easy. Just purchased a Celine Edge in Orange(Vermillion?) Not quite sure of the name of the color.




Congrats! I love my Edge sooooo much, now you have to post a pic &#128588;


----------



## Serva1

Thank you _*Loukpeach*_ and _*Unoma*_


----------



## cotonblanc

The Boxy is seriously misrepresented in the stock photos. It has 2 compartments and also a zippered centre compartment that fully unzips down the gussets. There is also a snap-off pocket that you can detach and use as a little pouch. Much more charming in person. Has this nondescript yet vintage vibe to it. Slightly cheaper than a Micro. And pretty big in person.

Big fan of it.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for posting the pic Coton. I actually liked the bag when I saw a catalogue pic and immediately went to see my local C dealer, but she hadn't ordered it to the store. I remember reading your first comment about this bag and so happy you described it in detail now, because I'm still considering it for work. Does it fit a slim 30cm wide laptop?


----------



## ssv003

Absolutely love that on you, CB. Great bag!


----------



## cotonblanc

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for posting the pic Coton. I actually liked the bag when I saw a catalogue pic and immediately went to see my local C dealer, but she hadn't ordered it to the store. I remember reading your first comment about this bag and so happy you described it in detail now, because I'm still considering it for work. Does it fit a slim 30cm wide laptop?



The SA says that the bag was meant to be able to fit a laptop. I would think that 30 cm might be okay? Though it would make the bag pretty heavy!



ssv003 said:


> Absolutely love that on you, CB. Great bag!



Thank you! It is a great bag and slightly cheaper than a Micro here. Would you think that a monotone one would be a better investment? Though I do think that Tan/Black is as classic as it gets.


----------



## Serva1

cotonblanc said:


> The SA says that the bag was meant to be able to fit a laptop. I would think that 30 cm might be okay? Though it would make the bag pretty heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It is a great bag and slightly cheaper than a Micro here. Would you think that a monotone one would be a better investment? Though I do think that Tan/Black is as classic as it gets.




Thx Coton, I will try it when I travel to a city with a proper C store. I love the Tan/Black combo, very classic and durable because the handles don´t get discoloured from gloves etc. I love the Natural (caramel colour) too...very hard to decide.


----------



## vanvt

My black trio & vintage red box in action


----------



## rainingruffles

My first #ootd with my new nano in black smooth leather. I love how spacious it is!


----------



## lulilu

cotonblanc said:


> The Boxy is seriously misrepresented in the stock photos. It has 2 compartments and also a zippered centre compartment that fully unzips down the gussets. There is also a snap-off pocket that you can detach and use as a little pouch. Much more charming in person. Has this nondescript yet vintage vibe to it. Slightly cheaper than a Micro. And pretty big in person.
> 
> Big fan of it.



That is a perfect bag for you.  I would love to see it in person.


----------



## cotonblanc

lulilu said:


> That is a perfect bag for you.  I would love to see it in person.



Thank you! I hope to hear your reviews on the bag... It's just something I never expect to love...


----------



## LVLux

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2658641
> 
> Olive green C biker jacket and python nano



Swoon..


----------



## ecargual

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you! I hope to hear your reviews on the bag... It's just something I never expect to love...



Hi Coton, thanks for the action pic! I felt in love immediately after I saw the burgundy boxy in the promotion materials, thinking it was a lovely, micro-like bag for work and daily use. Now I saw your action pic that it seems to be quite big... But the multi-compartments are useful! Most importantly, do you find it heavy? I love structured bag but am afraid of its weight, so i found my micro luggage is a bit heavy when I have my umbrella and drinking bottle with me...


----------



## tiffany_

Celine trapeze.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tiffany_ said:


> Celine trapeze.
> 
> View attachment 2662867


Love your sneakerrrrr


----------



## ceedoan

ready for a sushi dinner with my one and only celine


----------



## miffytoki

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2658641
> 
> Olive green C biker jacket and python nano



gorgeous. making me wish I had gone nano!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you LVlux and miffytoki  

Tiffany, we are bagtwins and I looove your sneakers!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Fall 2011 chambray shirt and pants with pontet bracelet






Spring 2014 silk knit with split sides, Winter 2012 trousers






Spring 2010 Luggage Small and washed khaki trousers

​


----------



## nit_ang

Jerevka said:


> Here's me with my beloved Celine espadrilles and the new Phantom bag. I love this bag so so much!!!



Your bag is PERFECT! I ADORE IT!


----------



## lasska

me and my new Celine trio mini...I would argue about calling this bag "mini" as it holds all my stuff and even more!


----------



## teddyraph

I'm out with ms Pinky today!


----------



## missh1973

A nice summer day, perfect to take the white Celine out


----------



## jacknoy

My small black trio &#10084; late post &#9996; taken from my jaknoy ig account &#128522;&#128139;


----------



## lvlouis

teddyraph said:


> View attachment 2666047
> 
> 
> I'm out with ms Pinky today!



In love!! Congrats!


----------



## aymendiola

My medium smooth leather dark grey Phantom with my fave watch. (:


----------



## cherie_cc

Hawaiiiiii said:


> The luggage tote turned me into a complete celine fan. Later I got my first Celine trapeze. This is the last one of this color in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390731
> View attachment 2390733


 omg.. we are twins.. we have the same colour luggage and trapaz !!


----------



## cherie_cc

aymendiola said:


> My medium smooth leather dark grey Phantom with my fave watch. (:



Nice watch


----------



## Kiti

amacasa said:


> I'm a big outdoor lover and I love love this picture !!!
> 
> [/B]



Thanks amacasa!


----------



## brat_86

Jerevka said:


> Here's me with my beloved Celine espadrilles and the new Phantom bag. I love this bag so so much!!!



love the color!


----------



## aymendiola

Thank you, Cherie_cc! (; It's  SevenFriday. Check them out. (;


----------



## Celinee

coffe time...


----------



## yinnie

Relaxing with my large trio in saffron


----------



## Bijouxlady

Celinee said:


> coffe time...


Love your mini! What color is it?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Celinee said:


> coffe time...


So pretty!!!


----------



## hollyyih

yinnie said:


> Relaxing with my large trio in saffron



i love the trio in that color!


----------



## Celinee

Bijouxlady said:


> Love your mini! What color is it?




Thank you  It is dune..


----------



## bb10lue

Trapeze, Trio and micro (python)
Pic from my Instagram (bb10lue)


----------



## bb10lue




----------



## missjshopaholic

Few pics of Miss Trio travelling with me last month


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bb10lue said:


> Trapeze, Trio and micro (python)
> Pic from my Instagram (bb10lue)
> 
> View attachment 2671727
> View attachment 2671728


Love your collection especially the python!!!


----------



## mo.space

serva1 said:


> View attachment 2658641
> 
> olive green c biker jacket and python nano



loveeeee


----------



## hallobeanme

Taking my new Phantom out shopping. Love her!!


----------



## cmm62

hallobeanme said:


> Taking my new Phantom out shopping. Love her!!




That pink! &#128525;


----------



## am2022

Sold my brand blue royal trapeze to my sister in law as she needed it more than I did
Here she is using it for the first time !!!!


----------



## susiana

This is my first post in Celine forum...
Here I am with my first and only Celine mini trapeze...
Everyone here looking fabulous with their Celine's..


----------



## LOUKPEACH

amacasa said:


> Sold my brand blue royal trapeze to my sister in law as she needed it more than I did
> Here she is using it for the first time !!!!


And the girl next to your sister carried trio!!! Wow love them both


----------



## LOUKPEACH

susiana said:


> This is my first post in Celine forum...
> Here I am with my first and only Celine mini trapeze...
> Everyone here looking fabulous with their Celine's..


Love the color or your trapeze. You are gorgeous!


----------



## bb10lue

My trio cutie was out with me on a high tea date with mum and Mr. More pics on my Instagram (bb10lue), lmk ur from TPF and I'll check yours out


----------



## bb10lue

susiana said:


> This is my first post in Celine forum...
> Here I am with my first and only Celine mini trapeze...
> Everyone here looking fabulous with their Celine's..




Absolutely stunning! The bag suits you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bb10lue said:


> My trio cutie was out with me on a high tea date with mum and Mr. More pics on my Instagram (bb10lue), lmk ur from TPF and I'll check yours out
> View attachment 2677971


Love your shoes


----------



## CookyMonster

missjshopaholic said:


> Few pics of Miss Trio travelling with me last month


 
That megawatt smile lights up everything!


----------



## kikay1024

My first trapeze...Tricolor mini in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Indigo...I thought I wouldn't find a tricolor in this size...Perfect!!!


----------



## Yuki85

hallobeanme said:


> Taking my new Phantom out shopping. Love her!!


PINK What a colour, so nice!!!


----------



## kle

My Dune Micro Luggage with one of my favorite things


----------



## mokummeisje

kle said:


> My Dune Micro Luggage with one of my favorite things
> 
> View attachment 2678298




Hey, bought that same bag in Florence last week!!!


----------



## jacknoy

susiana said:


> This is my first post in Celine forum...
> Here I am with my first and only Celine mini trapeze...
> Everyone here looking fabulous with their Celine's..



Lovely &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## bb10lue

Grass trio 
Instagram: bb10lue


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

kle said:


> My Dune Micro Luggage with one of my favorite things
> 
> View attachment 2678298


very pretty bag


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

teddyraph said:


> View attachment 2666047
> 
> 
> I'm out with ms Pinky today!


Ahh and isn't miss pinky such a pretty bag


----------



## Ndahlhoff

navy belt bag


----------



## luckybunny

Ndahlhoff said:


> navy belt bag




Wow this bag is gorgeous!  This is the first time i've seen it on the shoulder and it looks fantastic!!  Thanks for the pics and congrats!!!


----------



## umlm

Ndahlhoff said:


> navy belt bag



very nice outfit and bag


----------



## umlm

kle said:


> My Dune Micro Luggage with one of my favorite things
> 
> View attachment 2678298



beautiful


----------



## umlm

bb10lue said:


> Grass trio
> Instagram: bb10lue
> 
> View attachment 2679103


love your outfit and pic. someone was there to take your picture, wish I could have one to so so


----------



## KristyDarling

Ndahlhoff said:


> navy belt bag



We're bag twins!!!! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ndahlhoff said:


> navy belt bag


The bag is so CHIC!


----------



## jcoop

Ndahlhoff said:


> navy belt bag



Can you possibly give us measurements of your absolutely gorgeous navy belt bag?!  I love it!


----------



## jcoop

KristyDarling said:


> We're bag twins!!!! It looks beautiful on you!



Can you give us measurements of this belt bag please?


----------



## Ndahlhoff

frontside down 12 Inch
frontside with wings 17 Inch
handledrop 6,5 Inch
depth downside 7,5 Inch
high 9,5 Inch


i´m 1,65 cm


----------



## jcoop

^thank you so much


----------



## bb10lue

umlm said:


> love your outfit and pic. someone was there to take your picture, wish I could have one to so so


 hehe thank you


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just got home after a long morning.
She's doing great!


----------



## KristyDarling

jcoop said:


> Can you give us measurements of this belt bag please?



I don't have a measuring tape with me (now on vacation in Rome) but when the SA put the medium Trapeze next to the belt bag, they had the same dimensions on all sides, except the belt bag was about 1 inch taller, if I recall correctly.


----------



## szho

Hi All,

I am new to purseblog but I'm seriously considering purchasing a Celine Shoulder Luggage. I have noticed that some luggages tend to loose their shape after time and would really appreciate some feedback on how yours have held over time? I currently use a Prada saffiano tote and it is very structured. I dont mind bags that are a little softer but dont want to spend thousands on a Celine bag which will puddle over time! 

Can you please share any info about:
-Which luggage size you own (mini/micro/shoulder etc)
-how long you have had it?
-how much you use it?
-THE TYPE OF LEATHER (pebbled/smooth etc)
-how much structure it has held?


----------



## cmm62

Even though it's a week later, red white and blue is always a good combo


----------



## arguspeace

cmm62 said:


> Even though it's a week later, red white and blue is always a good combo
> 
> View attachment 2682006




Beautiful!!!  Love everthing, the Celine is stunning


----------



## Gwapa30

Having Greek lunch with my nano


----------



## Freckles1

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 2682311
> 
> Having Greek lunch with my nano




Beautiful


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cmm62 said:


> Even though it's a week later, red white and blue is always a good combo
> 
> View attachment 2682006


Happy 4th =)


----------



## cmm62

arguspeace said:


> Beautiful!!!  Love everthing, the Celine is stunning





LOUKPEACH said:


> Happy 4th =)



Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## maithaa

Here is my pretty celine with a traditional bag charm&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## EwaJP

Love my Celine Micro in Dune. I haven't taken her out too much because I am so protective of her! Which is of course...pretty much against even owning a bag, whoops! 


I am not sure how to format the linking of photos as this is my first picture post! Sorry! The album link is here: 

http://imgur.com/a/7Xdjp

http://imgur.com/9kSyXD1


----------



## luckybunny

EwaJP said:


> Love my Celine Micro in Dune. I haven't taken her out too much because I am so protective of her! Which is of course...pretty much against even owning a bag, whoops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to format the linking of photos as this is my first picture post! Sorry! The album link is here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/7Xdjp
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/9kSyXD1




You are so cute!  Love the bag - such a chic color!


----------



## ssv003

luckybunny said:


> You are so cute!  Love the bag - such a chic color!




Awesome!! Looks great. Congrats!

Eek I quoted the wrong post. But still it looks wonderful! Lol


----------



## EwaJP

luckybunny said:


> You are so cute!  Love the bag - such a chic color!


I'm in love! Now I'm trying to decide what color to get the nano in. Addictive!


----------



## InflightGoddess




----------



## b_lux_fashion

Gwapa30 said:


> Having Greek lunch with my nano



This is GORGEOUS! What specific color is this?!


----------



## sugarikky

with my cabas...out for lunchhhhh


----------



## Sculli

With trio x skates 




Instagram: ping25


----------



## Kiti

Me with my heavily stuffed Phantom... I once saw a pic of Victoria Beckham carrying her bag like this and realised how good it was to hold a bag like this when its super heavy! Works for me


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kiti said:


> Me with my heavily stuffed Phantom... I once saw a pic of Victoria Beckham carrying her bag like this and realised how good it was to hold a bag like this when its super heavy! Works for me


Celine models from the latest runways collection carried bags like this. So chic!!!


----------



## Kiti

LOUKPEACH said:


> Celine models from the latest runways collection carried bags like this. So chic!!!



Uuh really?!  Thank you, I did not know that! :sly:


----------



## ntwinkly

Hi everyone!  I am new to posting in the PurseForum, although I've been a longtime fan of the PurseBlog and a longtime lurker of the PurseForum   I've got some free time and so I've finally decided to come out of my shell!

I am a huge Céline fan-- here's an outfit pairing Isabel Marant's Obira dress, a pair of Jimmy Choo Gold Sutri Sandals & the taupey colored Céline nano that has never let me down, especially on trips!  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ntwinkly

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 2682311
> 
> Having Greek lunch with my nano



OMG this is so cute!


----------



## macristina29

celine, hermes, & california sunshine.


----------



## Shoezz

May I ask, what size trio is that?


----------



## zmao

my very first celine!!!! thanks for letting me share


----------



## Zookzik

zmao said:


> my very first celine!!!! thanks for letting me share




So cute


----------



## cotonblanc

Got a good deal with this 2010 Bowler bag in an oily drummed calf leather with contrast grained leather piping/accents. I love the natural streaking on the leather but this leather is particularly absorbent so I have to be careful with it slightly.

Can't wait for the patina to develop. Thank you for letting me share. I lose track on how many Céline bags I have now. :giggles:


----------



## yinnie

My new skates


----------



## mundodabolsa

cotonblanc said:


> Got a good deal with this 2010 Bowler bag in an oily drummed calf leather with contrast grained leather piping/accents. I love the natural streaking on the leather but this leather is particularly absorbent so I have to be careful with it slightly.
> 
> Can't wait for the patina to develop. Thank you for letting me share. I lose track on how many Céline bags I have now. :giggles:



This is beautiful! I'm totally a sucker for taupey bags like this and looove this type of shape too. I wouldn't worry much about being careful, I think this bag in particular will look just as good with an aged and used look too. 

ps. your skates are still so pristine! mine in that color are definitely not so white anymore.


----------



## hollyyih

cotonblanc said:


> Got a good deal with this 2010 Bowler bag in an oily drummed calf leather with contrast grained leather piping/accents. I love the natural streaking on the leather but this leather is particularly absorbent so I have to be careful with it slightly.
> 
> Can't wait for the patina to develop. Thank you for letting me share. I lose track on how many Céline bags I have now. :giggles:



looking good!


----------



## cotonblanc

mundodabolsa said:


> This is beautiful! I'm totally a sucker for taupey bags like this and looove this type of shape too. I wouldn't worry much about being careful, I think this bag in particular will look just as good with an aged and used look too.
> 
> ps. your skates are still so pristine! mine in that color are definitely not so white anymore.



I do agree with you that the bag would look even much better when it's slightly beaten up! I was admiring the Japanese ladies carrying them on Instagram and have never come across one in a colourway that I like or one that isn't already with darkened handles. So this piece at that price US$399 is just unbeatable. And it was a local seller so I just had to pick it up and none of that horrible waiting around for international shipment!

LOL this is only my second time wearing the black toile skates. My friend from NYC recommended Mint to clean the dirtied parts of the shoes and so far it has kept all my other skates looking pristine for longer.



hollyyih said:


> looking good!



Thank you for the kind encouraging words.


----------



## mundodabolsa

cotonblanc said:


> LOL this is only my second time wearing the black toile skates. My friend from NYC recommended Mint to clean the dirtied parts of the shoes and so far it has kept all my other skates looking pristine for longer.



What's Mint? Never heard of it. I tried to ask google but don't think I found the correct product.


----------



## Sophia

cotonblanc said:


> Got a good deal with this 2010 Bowler bag in an oily drummed calf leather with contrast grained leather piping/accents. I love the natural streaking on the leather but this leather is particularly absorbent so I have to be careful with it slightly.
> 
> Can't wait for the patina to develop. Thank you for letting me share. I lose track on how many Céline bags I have now. :giggles:


coton, i love! xx


----------



## cotonblanc

Sophia said:


> coton, i love! xx



Thank you much Sophia! 



mundodabolsa said:


> What's Mint? Never heard of it. I tried to ask google but don't think I found the correct product.



http://www.mintstayfresh.com/product

That's it! It's a foaming applicator but I only use it to clean the white of the soles and never on the actual fabric/leather itself.


----------



## felinemeow

Love the neutral colors!! And that bag!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Got a good deal with this 2010 Bowler bag in an oily drummed calf leather with contrast grained leather piping/accents. I love the natural streaking on the leather but this leather is particularly absorbent so I have to be careful with it slightly.
> 
> Can't wait for the patina to develop. Thank you for letting me share. I lose track on how many Céline bags I have now. :giggles:


Do you mind share your Celine collection Cotonblanc? I am so sure you have over 100 pieces!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

felinemeow said:


> Love the neutral colors!! And that bag!!



I suppose this was directed at me? Lol, if yes, THANKS! I love neutrals and I always feel very comfortable in safe colours. It may look simple but there is something complicated about mixing neutrals properly.



LOUKPEACH said:


> Do you mind share your Celine collection Cotonblanc? I am so sure you have over 100 pieces!!!



LOL, I do not have 100 pieces. That would be so scary. I'll try to take pictures of soon...


----------



## lulilu

cotonblanc said:


> I do agree with you that the bag would look even much better when it's slightly beaten up! I was admiring the Japanese ladies carrying them on Instagram and have never come across one in a colourway that I like or one that isn't already with darkened handles. So this piece at that price US$399 is just unbeatable. And it was a local seller so I just had to pick it up and none of that horrible waiting around for international shipment!
> 
> LOL this is only my second time wearing the black toile skates. My friend from NYC recommended Mint to clean the dirtied parts of the shoes and so far it has kept all my other skates looking pristine for longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind encouraging words.



Cotonblanc, you have the special talent of finding great bags!  And a great price!  Love the look.


----------



## cotonblanc

lulilu said:


> Cotonblanc, you have the special talent of finding great bags!  And a great price!  Love the look.




Thank you! Persistence pays off I suppose. And a little luck online never hurt no one. It's one of my favourite bags now. So understated and underrated. Miss this style of Céline.


----------



## tiffany_

Happy Friday! Fuchsia phantom is out today


----------



## cmm62

tiffany_ said:


> Happy Friday! Fuchsia phantom is out today
> 
> View attachment 2697650




perfection!


----------



## nadineluv

tiffany_ said:


> Happy Friday! Fuchsia phantom is out today
> 
> View attachment 2697650



Your phantom is GORGEOUS!!! You wear it soooo well!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tiffany_ said:


> Happy Friday! Fuchsia phantom is out today
> 
> View attachment 2697650


Agree with all comments, your Phantom and you are so gorgeous


----------



## katie~

Beautiful color!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## katie~

Beautiful color! Beautiful bag! Congrats


----------



## katie~

cmm62 said:


> Even though it's a week later, red white and blue is always a good combo
> 
> View attachment 2682006



Beautiful bag .. Great outfit!
I'm considering an Edge.  It's good to see yours in action.


----------



## closetandcity

My Céline Nano!!


----------



## cmm62

katie~ said:


> Beautiful bag .. Great outfit!
> I'm considering an Edge.  It's good to see yours in action.



I love my edge - the structure, the leather, etc. I definitely recommend it - thank you for the sweet compliment!


----------



## bb10lue

Trio (Instagram: bb10lue)


----------



## Zookzik

bb10lue said:


> Trio (Instagram: bb10lue)
> View attachment 2699802




Super cute


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bb10lue said:


> Trio (Instagram: bb10lue)
> View attachment 2699802


Cute bag and love love your jacket!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Shopping at Target with little man #2 & my fluo pink micro


----------



## pratheeba15

susiana said:


> This is my first post in Celine forum...
> Here I am with my first and only Celine mini trapeze...
> Everyone here looking fabulous with their Celine's..



Very nice. Both of u looking stunning. Where did you buy this one? I am trying to find the exact one.


----------



## susiana

pratheeba15 said:


> Very nice. Both of u looking stunning. Where did you buy this one? I am trying to find the exact one.


Thank you...
I bought this bag at Celine store in Landmark Hong Kong.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nadineluv said:


> Shopping at Target with little man #2 & my fluo pink micro


What a cute little boy and a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

nadineluv said:


> Shopping at Target with little man #2 & my fluo pink micro



LOVE your bag!!

Pm'd you with a question


----------



## bagfetishperson

Last week I wore my small cabas horizontal. The colour is citrin.
I love this cabas style because it is smaller than the regular cabas and it has zipper closure.


----------



## zoe chau

[Deleted]


----------



## bagfetishperson

My croc-embossed med Trapeze


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bagfetishperson said:


> My croc-embossed med Trapeze


So beautiful


----------



## bagfetishperson

LOUKPEACH said:


> So beautiful





Thank you


----------



## Baglady41

cmm62 said:


> perfection!



You look so gorg! This whole look is perfection.


----------



## zvrdorth

my new mini luggage


----------



## Ladyzee16

zvrdorth said:


> my new mini luggage



Nice!!!!...enjoy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nanaz

zvrdorth said:


> my new mini luggage



Which season your luggage is from? Thanks


----------



## zvrdorth

Nanaz said:


> Which season your luggage is from? Thanks




i have no idea..i bought this 2 days ago


----------



## Nanaz

zvrdorth said:


> i have no idea..i bought this 2 days ago



Thanks. It is a gorgeous combo.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Nanaz said:


> Which season your luggage is from? Thanks


I have the same bag. I believe it is 2012 Fall collection.


----------



## Nanaz

LOUKPEACH said:


> I have the same bag. I believe it is 2012 Fall collection.



Thank u. It is gorgeous.


----------



## MyFavBags

Have been lusting after the Trapeze for the longest time and finally took the plunge when the mini size came out in a colour I love..but when I went to the store, I saw this micro luggage and fell in love with it too! 

So.. I ended up buying 2 Celines in 2 weeks...


----------



## sancheeks

MyFavBags said:


> Have been lusting after the Trapeze for the longest time and finally took the plunge when the mini size came out in a colour I love..but when I went to the store, I saw this micro luggage and fell in love with it too!
> 
> So.. I ended up buying 2 Celines in 2 weeks...



Such amazing buys! CONGRATSS  super in love with your mini trapeze. the colour combi is too cute


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

MyFavBags said:


> Have been lusting after the Trapeze for the longest time and finally took the plunge when the mini size came out in a colour I love..but when I went to the store, I saw this micro luggage and fell in love with it too!
> 
> So.. I ended up buying 2 Celines in 2 weeks...



LOVE both your bags!!


----------



## mdlchic77

MyFavBags said:


> Have been lusting after the Trapeze for the longest time and finally took the plunge when the mini size came out in a colour I love..but when I went to the store, I saw this micro luggage and fell in love with it too!
> 
> So.. I ended up buying 2 Celines in 2 weeks...




Oh wow these are absolutely beautiful! Congratulations&#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MyFavBags said:


> Have been lusting after the Trapeze for the longest time and finally took the plunge when the mini size came out in a colour I love..but when I went to the store, I saw this micro luggage and fell in love with it too!
> 
> So.. I ended up buying 2 Celines in 2 weeks...


OMG!!! What a perfect combination... I'm so in love with both bags. Congrats


----------



## armcandy66

MyFavBags said:


> Have been lusting after the Trapeze for the longest time and finally took the plunge when the mini size came out in a colour I love..but when I went to the store, I saw this micro luggage and fell in love with it too!
> 
> So.. I ended up buying 2 Celines in 2 weeks...




Oh my goodness I'm in love.....fabulous! Congrats


----------



## armcandy66

cmm62 said:


> I love my edge - the structure, the leather, etc. I definitely recommend it - thank you for the sweet compliment!




I've been spying the edge in this color....now I know that I must have one! You wear if well...beautiful !


----------



## Gwapa30

Sunbathing at the beach


----------



## jaygurlygurl

Running errands


----------



## jaygurlygurl

While on vacation in Vegas


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jaygurlygurl said:


> While on vacation in Vegas


Your smile is outshine your Celine ^^ Very cute couple btw


----------



## cmm62

jaygurlygurl said:


> While on vacation in Vegas




Yes - such a cute couple! And of course beautiful Celine


----------



## jaygurlygurl

LOUKPEACH said:


> Your smile is outshine your Celine ^^ Very cute couple btw





cmm62 said:


> Yes - such a cute couple! And of course beautiful Celine




Thanks guys!  Had a fabulous time in Vegas. Great food and wonderful shopping.


----------



## xsophiex

After a loooooong absence from TPF (apparently my last post was december 2011!!) I am back in the bag game (I question myself, was I ever away?!?).

Since buying our first house, the bag obsession has been scaled back ever so slightly, but am ever so proud of my first Celine.......





........although thus far she has only made it as far as Tesco!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xsophiex said:


> After a loooooong absence from TPF (apparently my last post was december 2011!!) I am back in the bag game (I question myself, was I ever away?!?).
> 
> Since buying our first house, the bag obsession has been scaled back ever so slightly, but am ever so proud of my first Celine.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........although thus far she has only made it as far as Tesco!


Does Tesco sell Celine? JKD ;P


----------



## miffytoki

A Friday afternoon walk in the park!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

miffytoki said:


> A Friday afternoon walk in the park!


cute puppy, fancy bag, and beautiful day


----------



## mokafe

tiffany_ said:


> Haven't taken her out since last year.
> 
> View attachment 2627933
> View attachment 2627935


Your top looks sooo comfy! Where is it from??


----------



## Darell Brown

miffytoki said:


> A Friday afternoon walk in the park!


Wow, love your dog and the bag . Great!!!


----------



## nefretiriii

Waiting on my lap &#128513;


----------



## Christy2007

Waiting for hubby!


----------



## miffytoki

nefretiriii said:


> View attachment 2720742
> 
> 
> Waiting on my lap &#128513;



absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lvlouis

nadineluv said:


> Shopping at Target with little man #2 & my fluo pink micro



Love that color!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nefretiriii said:


> View attachment 2720742
> 
> 
> Waiting on my lap &#128513;


OMG!!! Soooooooo fabulous


----------



## armcandy66

nefretiriii said:


> View attachment 2720742
> 
> 
> Waiting on my lap &#128513;




Love love love :gasp: so beautiful (love the shoes also  )


----------



## Ellenisabellak

Obsessed with this forum so I've just joined! Bought my Céline Phantom in Anthracite and here is her first outing.


----------



## LVLux

Ellenisabellak said:


> Obsessed with this forum so I've just joined! Bought my Céline Phantom in Anthracite and here is her first outing.


Stunning-You & the Bag!


----------



## cmm62

Ellenisabellak said:


> Obsessed with this forum so I've just joined! Bought my Céline Phantom in Anthracite and here is her first outing.




Congrats!! Look beautiful - love the color!


----------



## rycechica1016

Burgundy Trapeze


----------



## rycechica1016

Micro Vermillion


----------



## Liali

Ellenisabellak said:


> Obsessed with this forum so I've just joined! Bought my Céline Phantom in Anthracite and here is her first outing.



You two look perfect together!  love your smile


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ellenisabellak said:


> Obsessed with this forum so I've just joined! Bought my Céline Phantom in Anthracite and here is her first outing.


Beautiful bag and gorgeous owner. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2012 Sidelock in rust, Fall 2013 Geometric and Facet Cuffs, Spring 2014 Silk Knit​


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ so good!


----------



## cotonblanc

fleurpavot said:


> ^^ so good!



Thank you for being so supportive and kind. 

Bonus shot of the knit details and the cuffs.


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ I love this! Thank you for posting.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Winter 2012 Sidelock in rust, Fall 2013 Geometric and Facet Cuffs, Spring 2014 Silk Knit​


Love how your accessorized yourself. Less is more.


----------



## sugarikky

With my new to me celine box in fuchsia that unoma help me to authenticate &#128541;&#128541;&#128151;


----------



## imlvholic

My most reliable Celine Black Large Trio on my travels. Worth every penny!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sugarikky said:


> With my new to me celine box in fuchsia that unoma help me to authenticate &#128541;&#128541;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733022


Love your box bag and your outfit! Congrats for a great find and thank you for sharing.


----------



## mo.space

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you for being so supportive and kind.
> 
> Bonus shot of the knit details and the cuffs.



I love this cuff, dying to have it but can't justify paying the price for it! Looks great on you


----------



## mo.space

sugarikky said:


> With my new to me celine box in fuchsia that unoma help me to authenticate &#128541;&#128541;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733022



Lovely!!  It's a gorgeous piece and unoma is lovely! Thanks to her so many lovely ladies on this forum have celines


----------



## mo.space

nefretiriii said:


> View attachment 2720742
> 
> 
> Waiting on my lap &#128513;



Are your shoes del toro?? adore them


----------



## Kiti

rycechica1016 said:


> Burgundy Trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722894



This is such a great color!!! Looove


----------



## Kiti

Christy2007 said:


> Waiting for hubby!
> 
> View attachment 2720812



Great combo with the skirt! I'm a fan of striped skirts and dresses and feel inspired to get my own out of the closet now


----------



## Kiti

Ellenisabellak said:


> Obsessed with this forum so I've just joined! Bought my Céline Phantom in Anthracite and here is her first outing.



Welcome! You look great and the bag suits you


----------



## Jadpe

Me with my red python box at Céline Paris Victor Hugo store


----------



## unoma

sugarikky said:


> With my new to me celine box in fuchsia that unoma help me to authenticate &#128541;&#128541;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733022



Congrats Huns


----------



## unoma

Jadpe said:


> Me with my red python box at Céline Paris Victor Hugo store



Congrats


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jadpe said:


> Me with my red python box at Céline Paris Victor Hugo store


Your bag is so stunningly beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## bgirl525

Jadpe said:


> Me with my red python box at Céline Paris Victor Hugo store




Beautiful!  You are rocking it!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Jadpe said:


> Me with my red python box at Céline Paris Victor Hugo store


Stunning bag - looks beautiful on you!


----------



## cotonblanc

Summer 2011 tuxedo shirt with raw neckline, Fall 2011 royal blue trousers with satin waistband, Summer 2013 black satin skate slip-ons and Fall 2011 leather pontet bracelet.


----------



## lulilu

^^love it, CB!!


----------



## iloveitaly2000

May I please ask if Celine ever used a LAMPO zipper in a trapeze?  I believe they did, but wanted to ask.  I don't think so now, but did they earlier?  Thanks


----------



## zoe831

jaygurlygurl said:


> Running errands


May I ask what type of leather and what size?


----------



## iloveitaly2000

Can anyone tell me if Celine used a LAMPO zipper at any time?  Thanks


----------



## ecargual

sugarikky said:


> With my new to me celine box in fuchsia that unoma help me to authenticate &#128541;&#128541;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733022


Fuchsia is a nice colour! Love it! Congrats~


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Summer 2011 tuxedo shirt with raw neckline, Fall 2011 royal blue trousers with satin waistband, Summer 2013 black satin skate slip-ons and Fall 2011 leather pontet bracelet.


Love it cotonblance. May I ask for more?


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing Celine shirt and Trio bag


----------



## Jadpe

Designerhbgirl said:


> Stunning bag - looks beautiful on you!



Thanks!



bgirl525 said:


> Beautiful!  You are rocking it!


Thank you!



LOUKPEACH said:


> Your bag is so stunningly beautiful. Thank you for sharing



Thanks! It's one of my fav Céline bags 



unoma said:


> Congrats



Thanks! But I actually got it a while ago


----------



## Jadpe

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine shirt and Trio bag


Is this saffron or sun? Love it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine shirt and Trio bag


You are so beautiful. You outshine your Trio LOL.


----------



## Freckles1

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing Celine shirt and Trio bag




Both of you are gorgeous


----------



## jaygurlygurl

zoe831 said:


> May I ask what type of leather and what size?


Drummed leather micro


----------



## bbagsforever

Jadpe said:


> Is this saffron or sun? Love it!



It's the Saffron!


----------



## bbagsforever

LOUKPEACH said:


> You are so beautiful. You outshine your Trio LOL.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sculli

Out with my nano & skates. 




Instagram: ping25


----------



## zoe831

jaygurlygurl said:


> Drummed leather micro



A beautiful bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sculli said:


> Out with my nano & skates.
> View attachment 2739602
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25


NICE shoes!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## lulilu

Sculli said:


> Out with my nano & skates.
> View attachment 2739602
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



great look!


----------



## cotonblanc

Facet and geometric cuff with my black satin skate slip-ons! The same old.​


----------



## yinnie

Skates are suitable for day and night out


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Facet and geometric cuff with my black satin skate slip-ons! The same old.​





yinnie said:


> Skates are suitable for day and night out



Love love love. Thank you for sharing


----------



## hasana

Say hello to my new croc phantom!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hasana said:


> Say hello to my new croc phantom!!


So glamorous. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## Designerhbgirl

hasana said:


> Say hello to my new croc phantom!!


Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## pinkpol15h

hasana said:


> Say hello to my new croc phantom!!



WHERE is that lovely skirt from? love it


----------



## hasana

pinkpol15h said:


> WHERE is that lovely skirt from? love it




It's by helmut lang


----------



## Hipployta

I'd just gotten off the subway in Gangnam and took a quick Chuseok photo


----------



## kiwishopper

Sculli said:


> Out with my nano & skates.
> View attachment 2739602
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



What a gorgeous colour and it's perfect for a mini like nano! You look great!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hipployta said:


> I'd just gotten off the subway in Gangnam and took a quick Chuseok photo


Love how you dress. How is Korea? Did you see Korean girls carry Celine?


----------



## Hipployta

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love how you dress. How is Korea? Did you see Korean girls carry Celine?



I've seen Trio bags...that's about it.  The funny thing about Korea is that everyone carries designer bags, notably Gucci and LV, usually fake but some real.


----------



## Meta

Looking through my archives and found pic of me and my one and only Celine, the Blade...


----------



## cotonblanc

Summer 2010 Bowler bag with contrast nubuck details​


----------



## cmm62

weN84 said:


> Looking through my archives and found pic of me and my one and only Celine, the Blade...




Love that bag! Looking hot paired with the jacket too &#128155;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hipployta said:


> I've seen Trio bags...that's about it.  The funny thing about Korea is that everyone carries designer bags, notably Gucci and LV, usually fake but some real.


And those fake bags are not cheap seriously...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

weN84 said:


> Looking through my archives and found pic of me and my one and only Celine, the Blade...


So edgyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## meganka

Wearing my pink box from fall 2014 casually with nike air max!


----------



## hasana

meganka said:


> Wearing my pink box from fall 2014 casually with nike air max!



Love that color!! Would die for a hot pink box bag in python!


----------



## Meta

cmm62 said:


> Love that bag! Looking hot paired with the jacket too &#128155;





LOUKPEACH said:


> So edgyyyyyy!!!!



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meganka said:


> Wearing my pink box from fall 2014 casually with nike air max!


Very nice! Thank you for sharing


----------



## meganka

hasana said:


> Love that color!! Would die for a hot pink box bag in python!



Thank you hasana! A python box is to die for!


----------



## meganka

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very nice! Thank you for sharing



Thanks LOUKPEACH!


----------



## viloveshandbags

Few weeks ago with my Micro in Ink &#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

viloveshandbags said:


> Few weeks ago with my Micro in Ink &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2747748


Very nice thank you for sharing


----------



## bagaddict503

ceedoan said:


> ready for a sushi dinner with my one and only celine


Hi! What size is your luggage and your height please? I'm looking for an indigo micro but found a mini luggage. Not sure if the mini will look big on me. I'm only 5'0".


----------



## ecargual

Ready for dinner!


----------



## mustangsammy

My Céline id bracelet before Drake vs Lil Wayne concert


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mustangsammy said:


> My Céline id bracelet before Drake vs Lil Wayne concert


Beautiful shot. Thank you for sharing


----------



## 50wishes

Decided to bring my bag out today!


----------



## cotonblanc

My Spring 2010 Luggage Small, 2011 Edges Thin cuff in honey python and Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch​


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> My Spring 2010 Luggage Small, 2011 Edges Thin cuff in honey python and Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch​


Nice! From 2nd pic, don't tell me you ironed your pant yourself! If so I will be so embarrassed. LOL


----------



## Kiti

Going out with Phantom!


----------



## belleendings

I'm going to London and Paris but I don't know which country to buy my celine at. Can anyone tell me where I can buy my celine bag besides the celine store and should I buy it at Paris or London.


----------



## jazmini

belleendings said:


> I'm going to London and Paris but I don't know which country to buy my celine at. Can anyone tell me where I can buy my celine bag besides the celine store and should I buy it at Paris or London.



Def. in Paris


----------



## DesigningStyle

Just want to share my first Celine bag!  I have not been able to get the Edge off my mind for over a year!  Then when I heard this style was being D/Ced, I knew I had to make a move!

Here she is my Small Indigo Edge.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DesigningStyle said:


> Just want to share my first Celine bag!  I have not been able to get the Edge off my mind for over a year!  Then when I heard this style was being D/Ced, I knew I had to make a move!
> 
> Here she is my Small Indigo Edge.


Very cute bag. Congrats and thank you for sharing


----------



## Designerhbgirl

DesigningStyle said:


> Just want to share my first Celine bag!  I have not been able to get the Edge off my mind for over a year!  Then when I heard this style was being D/Ced, I knew I had to make a move!
> 
> Here she is my Small Indigo Edge.


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## DesigningStyle

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very cute bag. Congrats and thank you for sharing



Hmmm...does the bag really exude a "cute" quality?  I thought it was a bit more "lady-like".  Not sure I like cute.  

Thanks though.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Designerhbgirl said:


> Love it! Congrats!



Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## armcandy66

DesigningStyle said:


> Just want to share my first Celine bag!  I have not been able to get the Edge off my mind for over a year!  Then when I heard this style was being D/Ced, I knew I had to make a move!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is my Small Indigo Edge.




I love the Edge bag....looks great on you!&#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DesigningStyle said:


> Hmmm...does the bag really exude a "cute" quality?  I thought it was a bit more "lady-like".  Not sure I like cute.
> 
> Thanks though.


I meant the size is so cute and yes Edge bag is very lady and feminine ^^


----------



## DesigningStyle

LOUKPEACH said:


> I meant the size is so cute and yes Edge bag is very lady and feminine ^^



I understand.  Thank you!


----------



## faylouise

ecargual said:


> Ready for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749420



This is gorgeous!! What is the style called?


----------



## unoma

ecargual said:


> Ready for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749420



OMG, Love this bag


----------



## unoma

hasana said:


> Say hello to my new croc phantom!!



Hello croc


----------



## meithemeow

Fuchsia Celine Trio &#128525;&#128147; one of my favourites.


----------



## rea11yb0red

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780716
> 
> 
> Fuchsia Celine Trio &#128525;&#128147; one of my favourites.




Beautiful pic!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2780716
> 
> 
> Fuchsia Celine Trio &#128525;&#128147; one of my favourites.


You are so gorgeous. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Sculli

Good day for wearing these shoes. 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ so beautiful!


----------



## LeKarenn

Sculli said:


> View attachment 2781561
> 
> Good day for wearing these shoes.
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25


Wow, what a statement piece


----------



## jessdressed

Wine tasting with my Edge


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jessdressed said:


> View attachment 2783661
> 
> 
> Wine tasting with my Edge


Very nice shot! Thank you for sharing


----------



## armcandy66

jessdressed said:


> View attachment 2783661
> 
> 
> Wine tasting with my Edge




Sounds like a perfect day. Your edge is beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## Seedlessplum

ceedoan said:


> ready for a sushi dinner with my one and only celine



Very nice blue. May I know if this is cobalt or royal blue?


----------



## missTeresaDee

Taupe with pink


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missTeresaDee said:


> View attachment 2784841
> 
> Taupe with pink


so glamorous both of them!!!


----------



## r_tiff2326

With my nano & rockstuds )


----------



## yinnie

A year on and these skates are still going strong!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

r_tiff2326 said:


> With my nano & rockstuds )


Love your Nano


----------



## r_tiff2326

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your Nano



Thank you 
I love her too!!


----------



## yay54

zmao said:


> my very first celine!!!! thanks for letting me share


beautiful trapeze!  the size is perfect on you!  is this the small (old mini) or medium (old small)?  i'm in the market for a trapeze as well but unsure of which size to get based on my height.  may i ask how tall you are?


----------



## alyssalenore

I love my red trio! I'm thinking about getting another one in black but I don't know if I should have two of the same style bags!


----------



## MisxT

alyssalenore said:


> I love my red trio! I'm thinking about getting another one in black but I don't know if I should have two of the same style bags!




I personally wouldn't get the same style bag just because I want it in another color &#128522; just my two cents dear. Lovely Trio &#10084;&#65039;


Instagram - taliza96


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2014 silk knit, Winter 2011 2-way duffle backpack and Spring 2013 leopard calf hair skate slip-ons.​


----------



## KatmoonD

Beautiful! Can you help take a pic of inside of the trio? Also do you find series number in your trio? I recently got one from department feminin, but I did not find the series number, so I'm a little doubtful&#128517;



alyssalenore said:


> I love my red trio! I'm thinking about getting another one in black but I don't know if I should have two of the same style bags!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Spring 2014 silk knit, Winter 2011 2-way duffle backpack and Spring 2013 leopard calf hair skate slip-ons.​


The slip-ons looks very new wow!


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> The slip-ons looks very new wow!



Yes, amazingly enough it is totally brand-spanking new! I totally lucked out on these.


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2012 Sidelock in Rust and zipper trousers
Summer 2013 Knot leather bracelet​


----------



## kcarmona

Going on date night with my new clutch! Oxblood and leather, it is Halloween after all! &#128527;


----------



## cclady

Gorgeous bag and pants!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kcarmona said:


> Going on date night with my new clutch! Oxblood and leather, it is Halloween after all! &#128527;
> 
> View attachment 2794876


Nice legs!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2010 Trio Clutch Pouch
Summer 2011 Knot Cuff
Winter 2011 Cognac lizard Pontet belt
Spring 2013 Leopard Skates​


----------



## Sweet Poison

S/S 2010 Mini Tricolor -- who says you can't wear canvas outside of summer!


----------



## loubprincess

Lovely


----------



## kcarmona

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice legs!!!




Thanks!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sweet Poison said:


> S/S 2010 Mini Tricolor -- who says you can't wear canvas outside of summer!
> 
> View attachment 2796184


This is nice


----------



## kcarmona

Going out with my Phantom! Excuse the messy bedroom


----------



## rea11yb0red

kcarmona said:


> View attachment 2796323
> 
> 
> Going out with my Phantom! Excuse the messy bedroom




Gorgeous!  And your bedroom isn't even messy!


----------



## Princess Coco

Me and Mini belt. I can finally post here after several attempts. &#128522;&#128513;


----------



## Princess Coco

kcarmona said:


> View attachment 2796323
> 
> 
> Going out with my Phantom! Excuse the messy bedroom



You look george, babe!


----------



## kcarmona

Princess Coco said:


> You look george, babe!




Thank you!  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## armcandy66

kcarmona said:


> View attachment 2796323
> 
> 
> Going out with my Phantom! Excuse the messy bedroom




That's gorgeous for fall and winter. Looks great on you!&#128536;


----------



## julianorman

kcarmona said:


> View attachment 2796323
> 
> 
> Going out with my Phantom! Excuse the messy bedroom



Perfect casual outfit.


----------



## fresher

Just to share my box..


----------



## LOUKPEACH

fresher said:


> Just to share my box..


So in love with your Box


----------



## unoma

fresher said:


> Just to share my box..



Oh my


----------



## Sweet Poison

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is nice




Thank you!


----------



## Serva1

fresher said:


> Just to share my box..


A really edgy python box, absolutely gorgeous, thank you for sharing


----------



## fleurpavot

fresher said:


> Just to share my box..




wow! this is amazing and gorgeous. congratulations!


----------



## cotonblanc

Got these dark beige tweed pull-on sneakers about a fortnight ago.

Worn with Fall 2013 tiered white pop-over shirt, Summer 2013 knotted leather cuffs.​


----------



## fleurpavot

^^ I love this photo! Big smile on my face. Thank you for that &#128522;


----------



## cotonblanc

^^ Haha, thanks. Always being awkward me!


----------



## nadineluv

Just love my mini luggage


----------



## nadineluv




----------



## nadineluv

cotonblanc said:


> Got these dark beige tweed pull-on sneakers about a fortnight ago.
> 
> Worn with Fall 2013 tiered white pop-over shirt, Summer 2013 knotted leather cuffs.​



So fashionable! Love it!


----------



## nadineluv

fresher said:


> Just to share my box..



Beautiful!


----------



## nadineluv

kcarmona said:


> Going on date night with my new clutch! Oxblood and leather, it is Halloween after all! &#128527;
> 
> View attachment 2794876



Perfection! Love it!


----------



## electrikdreams

Casual sporty look with the Celine classic box, my new Rag & Bone wool track pants and _those_ sneakers (yes, I remembered to lace them properly before leaving the house!).


----------



## LOUKPEACH

electrikdreams said:


> Casual sporty look with the Celine classic box, my new Rag & Bone wool track pants and _those_ sneakers (yes, I remembered to lace them properly before leaving the house!).


This is gorgeous


----------



## electrikdreams

Thank you!


----------



## lilpolliwolli

Loving my nano!! One of my favorite purchases thus far. It's such a useful purse and I intend to use it as much as I can


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lilpolliwolli said:


> Loving my nano!! One of my favorite purchases thus far. It's such a useful purse and I intend to use it as much as I can
> View attachment 2805959


Nice!


----------



## julianorman

lilpolliwolli said:


> Loving my nano!! One of my favorite purchases thus far. It's such a useful purse and I intend to use it as much as I can
> View attachment 2805959



Looks like a great size for everyday use.


----------



## bb10lue

My new belt tote in mini size


----------



## electrikdreams

Wonderful bag! I love the rest of your outfit too.


----------



## Une_passante

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350


Beautiful bag!
Is that a santos you are wearing?


----------



## bb10lue

Une_passante said:


> Beautiful bag!
> Is that a santos you are wearing?




Yes it's the 2 tone ladies size


----------



## bb10lue

Large trio. More celine modelling pics are on my Instagram (bb10lue)


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2014 pull-on sneakers and Spring 2010 trio clutch pouch​


----------



## Une_passante

bb10lue said:


> Yes it's the 2 tone ladies size


Nice watch!


----------



## kvtindc

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350



Oh wow...love this!!


----------



## LVLux

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350


Such a Fun Happy Color & looks great w/neutrals too-Love the size!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Winter 2014 pull-on sneakers and Spring 2010 trio clutch pouch​


Love the sneaker!!!


----------



## ilsecita

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350



Love this bag in the mini size! Your whole outfit looks great AND you have a schnauzer! love everything about this pic 




cotonblanc said:


> Winter 2014 pull-on sneakers and Spring 2010 trio clutch pouch​



Love the outfit Coton! I am going to NYC next week and hopefully coming back with those sneakers thanks to all your IG pics haha


----------



## kyj77

My new Trapeze &#128513;


----------



## kvtindc

kyj77 said:


> My new Trapeze &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2815529



Beautiful color combo!! Love it!


----------



## kvtindc

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350



This is so striking. Now I want one!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kyj77 said:


> My new Trapeze &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2815529


Gorgeous!


----------



## kyj77

Thanks for the compliments! I'm quite smitten &#128525;


----------



## the_lvlady

My small/medium (not mini) gray croc stamped Trapeze &#10084;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

the_lvlady said:


> My small/medium (not mini) gray croc stamped Trapeze &#10084;


Your Trapeze is so beautiful


----------



## the_lvlady

LOUKPEACH said:


> Your Trapeze is so beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## nadineluv

the_lvlady said:


> My small/medium (not mini) gray croc stamped Trapeze &#10084;



Love this!! Is it from this season?


----------



## the_lvlady

nadineluv said:


> Love this!! Is it from this season?




Thank you! No this is from the original release, i got it early 2013 &#128522;


----------



## minaminam

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350


love ur new bag, its a sharp color!! already following ur ing


----------



## minaminam

my new trio in action


----------



## lilpolliwolli

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350




This is soo cute! Now I want one  I saw your ig and we got the same indigo nano! How do you like this belt bag in comparison to the nano? &#128515;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

minaminam said:


> my new trio in action


Love your trio


----------



## bb10lue

minaminam said:


> love ur new bag, its a sharp color!! already following ur ing




Hehe thanks Hun


----------



## bb10lue

lilpolliwolli said:


> This is soo cute! Now I want one  I saw your ig and we got the same indigo nano! How do you like this belt bag in comparison to the nano? &#128515;




Thanks! The belt tote and nano is such two different styles that can't be compared fairly I love them equally, needs to be a bit care with the belt tote because of its light colour.


----------



## candiesgirl408

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350



Oh my goodness, I want a belt tote now! Yours is too cute!!!


----------



## Janesfashion19

My Celine Phantom in Black and my powder blue Michael Kors Zippy Wallet!


Janesfashion19.com


----------



## pinky_devil

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350


love your mini... so pretty!!
does it come with shoulder strap as well?


----------



## bb10lue

pinky_devil said:


> love your mini... so pretty!!
> does it come with shoulder strap as well?




Yes only the mini size comes with the shoulder strap


----------



## french affair

With my navy tie


----------



## Kiti

With Phantom, attached a (ofcourse removable) pedestrian safety reflector to it as it is dark now here in the North... Safety first!


----------



## luxrosa

Yay! a full body shot! You look great! I'm in freezing weather too and always love to see winter outfit inspirations! Loving your outfit!


----------



## luxrosa

Kiti said:


> With Phantom, attached a (ofcourse removable) pedestrian safety reflector to it as it is dark now here in the North... Safety first!



Yay! a full body shot! You look great! I'm in freezing weather too and always love to see winter outfit inspirations! Loving your outfit!


----------



## luxrosa

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350



Yay! Yellow! Love the outfit and love the bag!!


----------



## luxrosa

ecargual said:


> Ready for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749420



So classy and cute!!


----------



## luxrosa

weN84 said:


> Looking through my archives and found pic of me and my one and only Celine, the Blade...



Very edgy!! Love the look!


----------



## Kiti

luxrosa said:


> Yay! a full body shot! You look great! I'm in freezing weather too and always love to see winter outfit inspirations! Loving your outfit!



Aaw thank you luxrosa!


----------



## Meta

luxrosa said:


> Very edgy!! Love the look!



Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

luxrosa said:


> Very edgy!! Love the look!


You are so fancy


----------



## emjetz

Love my black celine micro! ^___^


----------



## pearlgrass

emjetz said:


> Love my black celine micro! ^___^



Great pic  Hoping to get my first Celine Micro soon!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

emjetz said:


> Love my black celine micro! ^___^


Very beautiful!


----------



## emjetz

pearlgrass said:


> Great pic  Hoping to get my first Celine Micro soon!!



Thank you!!! I'm looking forward to see you reveal!!!



LOUKPEACH said:


> Very beautiful!



Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

emjetz said:


> Love my black celine micro! ^___^


the micro is such a great size!


----------



## viloveshandbags

First outing with my phantom


----------



## bluehandbag2345

viloveshandbags said:


> First outing with my phantom
> 
> View attachment 2832462



I love your handbag. I have the phantom in cobalt blue and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Melow

the_lvlady said:


> My small/medium (not mini) gray croc stamped Trapeze &#10084;




Can i ask when you purchased this?


----------



## the_lvlady

Melow said:


> Can i ask when you purchased this?


I think around february last year, 2013. From Celine Miami. &#128522;


----------



## loubprincess

viloveshandbags said:


> First outing with my phantom
> 
> View attachment 2832462


lovely bag.  I have the phantom in indigo suede and I love it.


----------



## julianorman

viloveshandbags said:


> First outing with my phantom
> 
> View attachment 2832462



Love the richness of that color.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Wearing my medium phantom in fuschia. Simply love the leather texture.


----------



## bebefuzz

Seedlessplum said:


> Wearing my medium phantom in fuschia. Simply love the leather texture.
> 
> View attachment 2834052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834053



Love this bag! It is in the most stunning color!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Seedlessplum said:


> Wearing my medium phantom in fuschia. Simply love the leather texture.
> 
> View attachment 2834052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834053


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Seedlessplum said:


> Wearing my medium phantom in fuschia. Simply love the leather texture.
> 
> View attachment 2834052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834053



Love it!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Thank you ladies 



bebefuzz said:


> Love this bag! It is in the most stunning color!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous!!!





nadineluv said:


> Love it!


----------



## cotonblanc

Winter 2013 Berlingot​


----------



## drspock7

Mini belt.....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2842369
> 
> 
> Mini belt.....


Love your Belt bag!


----------



## drspock7

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your Belt bag!




Thanks...here are her debut pics!


----------



## safari88

drspock7 said:


> Thanks...here are her debut pics!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, stunning! Luv the color & size
> May I know how much it is? Thanks~


----------



## drspock7

candeyige said:


> drspock7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...here are her debut pics!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, stunning! Luv the color & size
> May I know how much it is? Thanks~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2350
Click to expand...


----------



## TFB83

My first (and currently only) Celine Mini luggage tote in black purchased Jan 2014. I love this bag like a child! Trying to decide on my next color - either Dune or Flou. Pink. Also, if anyone lives/vacations in NAPLES, FL can you PLEASE tell me if the Saks ever carries any Celine Luggage bags! Thnx!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TFB83 said:


> My first (and currently only) Celine Mini luggage tote in black purchased Jan 2014. I love this bag like a child! Trying to decide on my next color - either Dune or Flou. Pink. Also, if anyone lives/vacations in NAPLES, FL can you PLEASE tell me if the Saks ever carries any Celine Luggage bags! Thnx!


Such a great bag you have. So beautiful and classic.

There are two Saks locations in Florida that carry Celine; Palm Beach Garden and Boca Raton. Can't wait for your next reveal


----------



## TFB83

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a great bag you have. So beautiful and classic.
> 
> There are two Saks locations in Florida that carry Celine; Palm Beach Garden and Boca Raton. Can't wait for your next reveal


Thank you!  And thanks so much for the FL tip!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Python Nano in Fuschia &#128077;


----------



## chicceline

Natalie j said:


> Python Nano in Fuschia &#128077;


Such a funky combo! Looks really lovely


----------



## bigDEElight

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2842369
> 
> 
> Mini belt.....



Cute! Love how it matches your sorority colors!


----------



## kiwishopper

A generous gift from a friend, Celine (older version) Trapeze


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Natalie j said:


> Python Nano in Fuschia &#128077;


OMG you are so FANCY


----------



## DLSMOMMY

I'm in! Received Mini Luggage in Souris! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## smashinstyle

DLSMOMMY said:


> I'm in! Received Mini Luggage in Souris! LOVE IT!!!!



congrats! wear in good health. xx


----------



## alexvs

Céline Trapèze modèle : Sky 

img4.hostingpics.net/pics/462537celinebag.jpg


----------



## patchydel

My Celine mini in black, smooth leather. I sometimes think it's too big though but can't bear to part with it =/


----------



## patchydel

alexvs said:


> Céline Trapèze modèle : Sky
> 
> img4.hostingpics.net/pics/462537celinebag.jpg



Gorgeous shot!


----------



## electrifyed

large black Celine trio


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kiwishopper said:


> A generous gift from a friend, Celine (older version) Trapeze


You are so chic! I wish I have  friends like yours LOL


----------



## ferrip

Totally FABULOUS!!!! 



drspock7 said:


> Thanks...here are her debut pics!


----------



## Thornberre

Just curious, what are the differences between the recent trapeze and the older ?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

kiwishopper said:


> A generous gift from a friend, Celine (older version) Trapeze



Dang! You are looking fabulous my friend! Sooooooooooooo classy!


----------



## attyxthomas

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a great bag you have. So beautiful and classic.
> 
> There are two Saks locations in Florida that carry Celine; Palm Beach Garden and Boca Raton. Can't wait for your next reveal


neiman Marcus in Orlando now carries celine as well


----------



## ceedoan

kiwishopper said:


> A generous gift from a friend, Celine (older version) Trapeze



hi kiwi!! long time no see girl!!!  u carry that trapeze so well!! love it!


----------



## ceedoan

bb10lue said:


> My new belt tote in mini size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808350




omg i LOVE your bag!!! this pic makes me want a belt tote now lol. that makes both tie and belt totes on my wishlist for this year


----------



## kiwishopper

ceedoan said:


> hi kiwi!! long time no see girl!!!  u carry that trapeze so well!! love it!



Hi hi (wave back) thank you!! I haven't been on in a long while haha but I will try to stop by more often now


----------



## OKComputer

This is me in Paris, the day after I bought my first Trapeze


----------



## LOUKPEACH

OKComputer said:


> This is me in Paris, the day after I bought my first Trapeze


Such a beauty!


----------



## OKComputer

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a beauty!



Thanks very much, Loukpeach. I am definitely very partial to this bag


----------



## kyj77

Trapeze out for a day of work


----------



## JE2824

My Celine box bag making it's debut..


----------



## BDgirl

patchydel said:


> My Celine mini in black, smooth leather. I sometimes think it's too big though but can't bear to part with it =/



Too big? Not at all!


----------



## attyxthomas

JE2824 said:


> My Celine box bag making it's debut..
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865590



bEAUTIFUL! I love it with your outfit!


----------



## mdb3112

Please excuse the bad picture quality. This is my new micro in souris out for its first day! Loving it so far!!


----------



## JE2824

attyxthomas said:


> bEAUTIFUL! I love it with your outfit!




Thank you, attyxthomas! Truly appreciate the very sweet words! Xx


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mdb3112 said:


> Please excuse the bad picture quality. This is my new micro in souris out for its first day! Loving it so far!!


Love your Micro Souris


----------



## mdb3112

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your Micro Souris



Thank you!!


----------



## deltalady

My Céline sunglasses enjoying the sunshine today


----------



## LOUKPEACH

deltalady said:


> My Céline sunglasses enjoying the sunshine today


Wow you look good


----------



## deltalady

LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow you look good



Thank you !


----------



## LVLux

Beautiful!!!


----------



## erli

Plaid with my Ink Nano


----------



## JE2824

mdb3112 said:


> Please excuse the bad picture quality. This is my new micro in souris out for its first day! Loving it so far!!



Love love love! I have the trapeze in souris! Such a versatile color! You look beautiful! 



deltalady said:


> My Céline sunglasses enjoying the sunshine today



Beautiful pic! I have those in black and clear. Look amazing on you!!!


erli said:


> Plaid with my Ink Nano
> 
> View attachment 2868463



Stunning! Love you style!!! Perfection!



OKComputer said:


> This is me in Paris, the day after I bought my first Trapeze


Love!! Trapeze is such a wonderful bag!! Cute outfit too!



kyj77 said:


> Trapeze out for a day of work
> View attachment 2865083



Looks amazing! Trapeze are one of my favorites! Cute cute cute!


----------



## Yuki85

With my phantom in black at work.

Just love it sooo much


----------



## mdb3112

JE2824 said:


> Love love love! I have the trapeze in souris! Such a versatile color! You look beautiful!



Thank you!! Souris definitely strikes me as a year-round kind of color. Loving it!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Yuki85 said:


> With my phantom in black at work.
> 
> Just love it sooo much
> 
> View attachment 2869800


So stunning


----------



## Yuki85

LOUKPEACH said:


> So stunning



thank you


----------



## sushiflowercake

Having yummy waffle with my regular trio in fluo fuschia!
My greedy DH was very eager to eat the waffle - see his fork!


----------



## mirna

Here's my new nano


----------



## nai2012

Can I just ask, so_sofya1985, how do u find the large phantom. I have just inadvertently bought the grey stamped croc one thinking it was the medium. I am very worried that it is going to be too big to carry. Although the large looks amazing on U, do u find it easy to manage? Is there a huge size difference between the two? As there only seems to be 4 cm's width wise! Ps I am 5'8 x


----------



## ssv003

Yuki85 said:


> With my phantom in black at work.
> 
> Just love it sooo much
> 
> View attachment 2869800



So beautiful!!


----------



## ssv003

mirna said:


> Here's my new nano



Love the color pop! Beautiful nano. Enjoy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sushiflowercake said:


> Having yummy waffle with my regular trio in fluo fuschia!
> My greedy DH was very eager to eat the waffle - see his fork!


OMG dessert looks so yummy


----------



## Molliekins

Gorgeous bag


----------



## mckenxie

Seedlessplum said:


> Wearing my medium phantom in fuschia. Simply love the leather texture.
> 
> View attachment 2834052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834053



WOW, now I need this AND the black croc phantom. Yours is easily the most perfect color phantom I've ever seen!! beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PinkPeonies

My Australia Day outfit with my Ink Micro.


----------



## Seedlessplum

mckenxie said:


> WOW, now I need this AND the black croc phantom. Yours is easily the most perfect color phantom I've ever seen!! beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks for your compliments. Hope to see you sharing your purchases soon


----------



## Seedlessplum

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with my Ink Micro.
> 
> View attachment 2875476



Very beautiful! And Happy Australian Day to you


----------



## the_lvlady

My coquelicot red nano &#128525;


----------



## ssv003

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with my Ink Micro.
> 
> View attachment 2875476




What a gorgeous bag! You look great with it!



the_lvlady said:


> My coquelicot red nano &#128525;
> View attachment 2876049
> 
> View attachment 2876050




I've always wanted a red nano! Great mod shots. Hope you are enjoying ms nano in good health


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with my Ink Micro.
> 
> View attachment 2875476


Such a beauty


----------



## crazy8baglady

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with my Ink Micro.
> 
> View attachment 2875476




Love this color!! &#128525;


----------



## Kajleen

the_lvlady said:


> My coquelicot red nano &#128525;
> View attachment 2876049
> 
> View attachment 2876050


looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## c.lauren

Pinkpeonies - that is such a beautiful bag!! Love the color.


----------



## miazfryer

the_lvlady said:


> My coquelicot red nano &#128525;
> View attachment 2876049
> 
> View attachment 2876050



Cute outfit! And love the red celine!


----------



## mollyloves

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with my Ink Micro.
> 
> View attachment 2875476


 


I'm drooling, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lushi

mdb3112 said:


> Please excuse the bad picture quality. This is my new micro in souris out for its first day! Loving it so far!!




Would you mind share how much is the micro now? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lushi

emjetz said:


> Love my black celine micro! ^___^




How much is the micro these day? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## emjetz

Lushi said:


> How much is the micro these day? If you don't mind sharing.



Not sure the price in EURO/USD...because I got it from japan...


----------



## meyan

Valentine's Day dinner. Tri-colored mini for me and a black nano for my daughter.


----------



## mdb3112

Lushi said:


> Would you mind share how much is the micro now? Thanks in advance



I actually got this bag online. But I believe, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, the solid color micro currently retails for $2900 USD. HTH!


----------



## nadineluv

the_lvlady said:


> My coquelicot red nano &#128525;
> View attachment 2876049
> 
> View attachment 2876050




Beautiful!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meyan said:


> Valentine's Day dinner. Tri-colored mini for me and a black nano for my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 2896480


This is great


----------



## TFB83

I completely forgot to share my latest Celine purchase! The coveted Dune Mini Luggage  Follow me on IG: itskaitlynoates


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TFB83 said:


> I completely forgot to share my latest Celine purchase! The coveted Dune Mini Luggage  Follow me on IG: itskaitlynoates


This is amazing


----------



## Pinkfreak

I'm so sorry to be out of topic, anyone knows where to buy Celine nano or mini in Paris with more selections?


----------



## pink502

My first time to share here. Thank you.


----------



## libertygirl

TFB83 said:


> I completely forgot to share my latest Celine purchase! The coveted Dune Mini Luggage  Follow me on IG: itskaitlynoates



Beautiful!


----------



## EwaJP

Yay! Dune purse twins! I've been using mine more often lately


----------



## Luxx.ha

Showing you my newest addition to my Celine family.


----------



## belleendings

does anyone know the price of the mini belt bag in black in london or beligium


----------



## kyj77

A little Monday fun with Beige Phantom and Valentino Rockstuds &#128525;


----------



## onepiece101

Luxx.ha said:


> Showing you my newest addition to my Celine family.



Love it, so cute!


----------



## megchuahiock

the_lvlady said:


> My coquelicot red nano &#128525;
> View attachment 2876049
> 
> View attachment 2876050


This is so pretty and the color suits the size so much!


----------



## meowmeow

Used my black Celine Trapeze for my trip last week to NYC.  Great traveling bag.


----------



## Luxx.ha

onepiece101 said:


> Love it, so cute!



Thank you &#128536; Gotta see what outfit I can rock this with!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meowmeow said:


> Used my black Celine Trapeze for my trip last week to NYC.  Great traveling bag.
> 
> View attachment 2915509


This is fabulous


----------



## l.ch.

On my way to work today in the morning...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

l.ch. said:


> On my way to work today in the morning...


Beautiful bag!


----------



## amadea88

meowmeow said:


> Used my black Celine Trapeze for my trip last week to NYC.  Great traveling bag.
> 
> View attachment 2915509




Great pic.  Gorgeous Trapeze!


----------



## amadea88

l.ch. said:


> On my way to work today in the morning...




Love it.  Such a happy color


----------



## Kajleen

l.ch. said:


> On my way to work today in the morning...



love it!


----------



## l.ch.

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## l.ch.

amadea88 said:


> Love it.  Such a happy color



Thank you! I really needed something to cheer me up that day!


----------



## megchuahiock

EwaJP said:


> Yay! Dune purse twins! I've been using mine more often lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911128


Saks in NYC had this and I soo regret chickening out on it because it looks absolutely beautiful! I ended up getting a Navy Blue micro. Yours is so pretty and perfect for summer time!


----------



## meowmeow

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is fabulous




Thanks! &#128573;


----------



## kcc2015

My mini on a sunny day!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kcc2015 said:


> My mini on a sunny day!


Stunning Red


----------



## sineeq

Pretty color!!


----------



## ferrip

Great pic!!! =) 



meowmeow said:


> Used my black Celine Trapeze for my trip last week to NYC.  Great traveling bag.
> 
> View attachment 2915509


----------



## Minionlove

Came home after a long working day


----------



## meowmeow

ferrip said:


> Great pic!!! =)




Thanks ferrip! 

Here's another shot of my Black Trapeze with the blue pom pom I just got  &#128153;


----------



## ferrip

Beautiful - where is the pom pom from?!?!?!? I Love the color - I love blue!!! 





meowmeow said:


> Thanks ferrip!
> 
> Here's another shot of my Black Trapeze with the blue pom pom I just got  &#128153;
> View attachment 2926373


----------



## Mochiyii




----------



## Mochiyii

Trot


----------



## cmm62

Minionlove said:


> Came home after a long working day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926324




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Minionlove

cmm62 said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you cmm62!


----------



## princessbuttons

PinkPeonies said:


> My Australia Day outfit with my Ink Micro.
> 
> View attachment 2875476


Lovvvving micro in the navy...wanting the phantom in navy so bad also.. Nice Chloe booties also


----------



## Wplijnaar

meowmeow said:


> Thanks ferrip!
> 
> Here's another shot of my Black Trapeze with the blue pom pom I just got  &#128153;
> View attachment 2926373



So beautiful !!!


----------



## megchuahiock

Out with my tricolor trapeze for an easy shopping run yesterday in sunny vancouver


----------



## littlemermaid7

Thank you for sharing! love your dress!


----------



## Colieolie

Mini luggage in drummed leather I got on my trip to Vegas


----------



## da15y

Colieolie said:


> Mini luggage in drummed leather I got on my trip to Vegas
> 
> View attachment 2930620



It's a beautiful bag and matches your outfit well


----------



## whoknowsx

My first celine! A dune micro in drummed leather!


----------



## lilpolliwolli

whoknowsx said:


> My first celine! A dune micro in drummed leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932647




Pretty!!! Micro seems like perfect size to take anywhere


----------



## mon_ma888

Was out today with my indigo Nano...my friend calls it my robot bag lol


----------



## BagMagTasty

Colieolie said:


> Mini luggage in drummed leather I got on my trip to Vegas
> 
> View attachment 2930620



hahaaaa, the bag is cute, but I really love the audi r8


----------



## Businessofstyle

Going to dinner with a stunning trapeze


----------



## Christofle

Businessofstyle said:


> Going to dinner with a stunning trapeze



Lovely coat.


----------



## _Cina

Love your whole outfit, Businessofstyle!


----------



## amadea88

Businessofstyle said:


> Going to dinner with a stunning trapeze



Looking good


----------



## BagMagTasty

Businessofstyle said:


> Going to dinner with a stunning trapeze



wow, love the outfit!


----------



## BagMagTasty




----------



## LOUKPEACH

whoknowsx said:


> My first celine! A dune micro in drummed leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932647


Gorgeous color and perfect size!


----------



## BagMagTasty

Love the Python


----------



## emjetz

With my celine micro...&#12541;(^o^)&#20031;


----------



## BagMagTasty

what do you think about the color?


----------



## whiteapple0510

messing around the store with the fur!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

whiteapple0510 said:


> messing around the store with the fur!


Fabulously you


----------



## Sweet Poison

Out and about with my newest, the Trio! Love how convenient she is!


----------



## meowmeow94

Celine Phantom - Taupe - Grained Leather as a school bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meowmeow94 said:


> Celine Phantom - Taupe - Grained Leather as a school bag


A modeling school?


----------



## Yoshi1296

meowmeow94 said:


> Celine Phantom - Taupe - Grained Leather as a school bag




You look flawless! I use mine as a school bag too but I still don't look as good as you! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## meowmeow94

LOUKPEACH said:


> A modeling school?



No haha. But you crack me up, LOUKPEACH &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## meowmeow94

Yoshi1296 said:


> You look flawless! I use mine as a school bag too but I still don't look as good as you! Love your whole outfit!



Thank you, Yoshi1296. 
I changed my style lately, trying to give it some edges  I'm sure you look fabulous as well!


----------



## Yoshi1296

meowmeow94 said:


> Thank you, Yoshi1296.
> 
> I changed my style lately, trying to give it some edges  I'm sure you look fabulous as well!




I love where your style is going! I'm sure you're turning heads. 

Thanks, I try but end up wearing sweats and totally worn out shoes because of my dreadful 8am class lol


----------



## kvtindc

Out with my mini trapeze yesterday.


----------



## kvtindc

And with my beige and fuchsia mini luggage today.


----------



## kvtindc

meowmeow94 said:


> Celine Phantom - Taupe - Grained Leather as a school bag



Stunning!


----------



## kvtindc

emjetz said:


> With my celine micro...&#12541;(^o^)&#20031;



Looks so great!!


----------



## kvtindc

Sweet Poison said:


> Out and about with my newest, the Trio! Love how convenient she is!
> 
> View attachment 2945204



Beautiful! I definitely want one of these someday. They look so useful!


----------



## BagMagTasty

kvtindc said:


> Out with my mini trapeze yesterday.



WOW! love the combination of blue shoes with the blue trapeze! so cute!


----------



## loubprincess

kvtindc said:


> Out with my mini trapeze yesterday.




Beautiful.


----------



## Wplijnaar

Gorgeous .


----------



## meowmeow94

kvtindc said:


> And with my beige and fuchsia mini luggage today.



I love your bag, kvtindc!


----------



## meowmeow94

kvtindc said:


> Stunning!



Thank you,dear


----------



## meowmeow94

Yoshi1296 said:


> I love where your style is going! I'm sure you're turning heads.
> 
> Thanks, I try but end up wearing sweats and totally worn out shoes because of my dreadful 8am class lol



I would totally do the same thing if I have 8am class =]


----------



## wishiwasinLA

debating these totes - prefer the smoother one on the right. Does anyone have one of these belt style Cabas bags? 

Also this calfskin leather, does it hold up well? Needing this to be somewhat of an everyday bag.


----------



## kvtindc

meowmeow94 said:


> I love your bag, kvtindc!



Thank you!'


----------



## kvtindc

loubprincess said:


> Beautiful.



Thanks!


----------



## kvtindc

BagMagTasty said:


> WOW! love the combination of blue shoes with the blue trapeze! so cute!



Thanks! I knew it might have been a bit much with the blue sweater too, but I thought what the heck.


----------



## kvtindc

Wplijnaar said:


> Gorgeous .



Thanks so much!


----------



## Yoshi1296

kvtindc said:


> Out with my mini trapeze yesterday.




Love your outfit!


----------



## yinnie

Bam bam sandals!


----------



## Sweet Poison

kvtindc said:


> And with my beige and fuchsia mini luggage today.




Love how you had the tan/pink theme in outfit to match the bag!


----------



## Sweet Poison

kvtindc said:


> Beautiful! I definitely want one of these someday. They look so useful!




Thank you! They are super practical and sleek! I've only had the Trio for two weeks now and I've already got so much use out of the bag!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yinnie said:


> Bam bam sandals!


very very nice


----------



## nai2012

whiteapple0510 said:


> messing around the store with the fur!



Hi love your bag. Is it the taupe or the beige ? X


----------



## nai2012

meowmeow94 said:


> Celine Phantom - Taupe - Grained Leather as a school bag



Hi is this not the beige leather 2014 collection x


----------



## kvtindc

Yoshi1296 said:


> Love your outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## kvtindc

Sweet Poison said:


> Love how you had the tan/pink theme in outfit to match the bag!



Thanks! I love this bag so much that I admit to styling outfits around it.


----------



## meowmeow94

Yes, it is not beige


----------



## whiteapple0510

nai2012 said:


> Hi love your bag. Is it the taupe or the beige ? X


taupe!


----------



## cotonblanc

Fall 2013 Blade in Smoke, Fall 2011 chambray panel shirt and Fall 2010 Originals in black










Spring 2010 Bowler bag and Winter 2014 tweed sneakers​


----------



## ssv003

cotonblanc said:


> Fall 2013 Blade in Smoke, Fall 2011 chambray panel shirt and Fall 2010 Originals in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 Bowler bag and Winter 2014 tweed sneakers
> ​




Very stylish as always! Lookin' great, cb.


----------



## emjetz

kvtindc said:


> Looks so great!!



Thanks sweetie!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> Fall 2013 Blade in Smoke, Fall 2011 chambray panel shirt and Fall 2010 Originals in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 Bowler bag and Winter 2014 tweed sneakers​


Love your Blade


----------



## Kajleen

cotonblanc said:


> Fall 2013 Blade in Smoke, Fall 2011 chambray panel shirt and Fall 2010 Originals in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 Bowler bag and Winter 2014 tweed sneakers​



you have amazing style!
love your blade bag


----------



## kyj77

Taking my girl out to lunch...


----------



## BDgirl

kyj77 said:


> Taking my girl out to lunch...
> View attachment 2955491



LOVE IT.. it's so beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kyj77 said:


> Taking my girl out to lunch...
> View attachment 2955491


Such a beautiful Phantom


----------



## cotonblanc

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love your Blade





Kajleen said:


> you have amazing style!
> love your blade bag



Thank you! I love the Blade as well. Can't believe I waited so long to actually use it.


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2010 Luggage Small and Spring 2012 Python skates





Spring 2011 Linen cabas​


----------



## South Beach

cotonblanc said:


> Fall 2013 Blade in Smoke, Fall 2011 chambray panel shirt and Fall 2010 Originals in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 Bowler bag and Winter 2014 tweed sneakers
> ​




Every look is fabulous. If I saw you on the street I would compliment you in person. How do you get that angle for the picture ? It looks professional - perfect for a print ad!


----------



## cotonblanc

South Beach said:


> Every look is fabulous. If I saw you on the street I would compliment you in person. How do you get that angle for the picture ? It looks professional - perfect for a print ad!



Hah, so kind of you. Just a top-down shot with my iPhone. Nothing rocket science! You just need to remember the placement of your feet. But it does make me look like I only have 1 arm though. LOL.


----------



## kyj77

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a beautiful Phantom




Thanks so much! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kajleen

cotonblanc said:


> Spring 2010 Luggage Small and Spring 2012 Python skates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2011 Linen cabas​



wow, wow, wow 
definitely my cup of tea


----------



## XmL

cotonblanc said:


> Spring 2010 Luggage Small and Spring 2012 Python skates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2011 Linen cabas​




The linen cabas is beautiful [emoji1]


----------



## PASS777

Spring 2015 small cabas


----------



## juicybrat

kyj77 said:


> Taking my girl out to lunch...
> View attachment 2955491




Holy moly! This bag is stunning! What's the colour called? I'm getting mine tomorrow and I believe it's the same one!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PASS777 said:


> Spring 2015 small cabas


such a cute bag


----------



## aga5

D


----------



## kyj77

juicybrat said:


> Holy moly! This bag is stunning! What's the colour called? I'm getting mine tomorrow and I believe it's the same one!




It's listed as beige, I think from 2014?? It isn't a cream beige though, gives more grey tones IMO [emoji16]


----------



## cotonblanc

Summer 2015 Pajama shirt with rose embroidery





Spring 2013 leopard skate slip-ons
Fall 2013 tuxedo shirt





Spring 2013 manchette bracelet in gold
Winter 2014 tuxedo trousers
Winter 2011 two-way duffle backpack​


----------



## Kajleen

cotonblanc said:


> Summer 2015 Pajama shirt with rose embroidery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2013 leopard skate slip-ons
> Fall 2013 tuxedo shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2013 manchette bracelet in gold
> Winter 2014 tuxedo trousers
> Winter 2011 two-way duffle backpack​



this pajama shirt, omg perfection!!!


----------



## plaingal79

My girlfriend asked for some mod shots so she can decide on a trapeze. Why not share here too!! [emoji23][emoji16][emoji76]

My next Celine will have to be a phantom!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## cotonblanc

Summer 2011 tuxedo shirt
Summer 2013 leather knot bracelet
Fall 2011 Cabas in Havana
Spring 2013 leopard ponyhair skate slip-ons





Spring 2013 Manchette in gold
Fall 2011 Cabas in Havana​


----------



## Sparkledolll

running errands in nano luggage in Fuschia and khaki Python


----------



## bebefuzz




----------



## yinnie

Vintage box, to a dinner party


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Natalie j said:


> running errands in nano luggage in Fuschia and khaki Python
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963762


OMG you are so FANCY


----------



## Sparkledolll

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG you are so FANCY



Lol... In a good way? I thought I look so casual that it's nice to add a cool bag to the outfit &#128513;


----------



## women2009

Nice bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Natalie j said:


> Lol... In a good way? I thought I look so casual that it's nice to add a cool bag to the outfit &#128513;


Of course! That's Python Nano


----------



## 336

always time for a selfie!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

336 said:


> View attachment 2972775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always time for a selfie!


Very beautiful Phantom


----------



## lorettapy

cool match of colour! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BagMagTasty

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 2964184



wow, the picture is just amazing! looks so professional with the flower background


----------



## nai2012

My long awaited celine croc 




Definitely my favourite bag at the moment, can't wait to take her out later x


----------



## jessdressed

on the way to work with my trio


----------



## drukayla

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




My new nano just got her yesterday !!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

drukayla said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977595
> 
> 
> My new nano just got her yesterday !!


such a great cute little bag


----------



## christiahna

My very first Celine! Really in love with her and how durable the patent leather is.


----------



## christiahna

Here's another of her!


----------



## rea11yb0red

christiahna said:


> Here's another of her!




Congrats on your first Céline!  You look great with her in your pics.


----------



## Wplijnaar

christiahna said:


> Here's another of her!



Congrats !!!! She's gorgeous !!!! I love Trapeze !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

christiahna said:


> Here's another of her!


Everything in the pic is so BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Stylena

meowmeow said:


> Used my black Celine Trapeze for my trip last week to NYC.  Great traveling bag.
> 
> View attachment 2915509


Love it! What size is your trapeze?


----------



## Yoshi1296

christiahna said:


> Here's another of her!




Omg I love this pic it's so colorful and you look so happy!


----------



## karenab

Wore the Celine box recently!


----------



## amadea88

christiahna said:


> My very first Celine! Really in love with her and how durable the patent leather is.



Congrats!  It's gorgeous!



christiahna said:


> Here's another of her!



Such a lovely picture!  Your trapeze looks fabulous on you&#128521;


----------



## amadea88

karenab said:


> Wore the Celine box recently!
> View attachment 2979251



Beautiful box and great outfit!


----------



## BagMagTasty

christiahna said:


> Here's another of her!



such an amazing picture! compliments!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

karenab said:


> Wore the Celine box recently!
> View attachment 2979251


Very beautiful classic bag


----------



## karenab

amadea88 said:


> Beautiful box and great outfit!




Thank you I love flares.  



LOUKPEACH said:


> Very beautiful classic bag




Thank you it's definitely why I caved. So simple!


----------



## Babiigurl82

My very first celine &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Nano brought from saks


----------



## Babiigurl82

Babiigurl82 said:


> My very first celine &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Nano brought from saks


Sorry guys wrong thread ment to post in what's in your Celine and photos of celine. I'm a newbie to Celine. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## heckp

Mini and I @ The Japanese Gardens in  Butchart Gardens


----------



## MsAnne

heckp said:


> Mini and I @ The Japanese Gardens in  Butchart Gardens


I really like your outfit  the bag is so pretty and the color very beautiful!



nai2012 said:


> My long awaited celine croc
> 
> View attachment 2974133
> 
> 
> Definitely my favourite bag at the moment, can't wait to take her out later x



Love it


----------



## heckp

MsAnne said:


> I really like your outfit  the bag is so pretty and the color very beautiful!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## heckp

kyj77 said:


> Taking my girl out to lunch...
> View attachment 2955491



Love the colour, such pretty bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

heckp said:


> Mini and I @ The Japanese Gardens in  Butchart Gardens


Very nice color


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

Hi what color and season is to from? Where did You buy this beauty? TIA 



kyj77 said:


> Taking my girl out to lunch...
> View attachment 2955491


----------



## LVl0v3r

my phantom [emoji7] riding with me today


----------



## Freckles1

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 2990059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my phantom [emoji7] riding with me today




Man I need a blue bag!!  Gorgeous


----------



## LVl0v3r

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 2990059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my phantom [emoji7] riding with me today




Blue goes with everything [emoji12]


----------



## AbioOyi

karenab said:


> Wore the Celine box recently!
> View attachment 2979251



So simple and effortlessly chic


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 2990059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my phantom [emoji7] riding with me today


Tre chic


----------



## candiesgirl408

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 2990059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my phantom [emoji7] riding with me today




Ahh! Such a beautiful bag & color!!! I can't wait to find a nano in this color!


----------



## miazfryer

Taking my Celine box out for a spin at the flea market celebrating Mother's Day [emoji16]


----------



## iheartbags888

:d


----------



## iheartbags888

tiffany_ said:


> Celine trapeze.
> 
> View attachment 2662867


Love your trapeze!!! Is it the mini?  Do you find heavy or light to carry around?
Your sneakers are super cute too


----------



## qwerty_s

karenab said:


> Wore the Celine box recently!
> View attachment 2979251




Your Celine box looks great! What size is it?


----------



## karenab

qwerty_s said:


> Your Celine box looks great! What size is it?



Medium! Thank you


----------



## amadea88

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 2990059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my phantom [emoji7] riding with me today



Such a fabulous color


----------



## amadea88

miazfryer said:


> View attachment 2991479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my Celine box out for a spin at the flea market celebrating Mother's Day [emoji16]



Beautiful box and love the pop of color


----------



## miazfryer

amadea88 said:


> Beautiful box and love the pop of color


Thanks!


----------



## ceedoan

with my one and only mini lugguge


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ceedoan said:


> with my one and only mini lugguge


I love the combination of smooth and suede. So unique!


----------



## Miissknowiitall

I just got this micro celine in dune does anyone know what season the dune is from oh it's pebbled leather with silver hardware help I wanna know what season it's from lol and hugs and kisses im part of the celine luggage club now lol im getting a phantom next week can't wait


----------



## Miissknowiitall

Here are more photos of my baby


----------



## mokummeisje

Miissknowiitall said:


> I just got this micro celine in dune does anyone know what season the dune is from oh it's pebbled leather with silver hardware help I wanna know what season it's from lol and hugs and kisses im part of the celine luggage club now lol im getting a phantom next week can't wait




I bought my micro in Dune in Florence last June. It's just like yours so Spring '14


----------



## Freckles1

Miissknowiitall said:


> I just got this micro celine in dune does anyone know what season the dune is from oh it's pebbled leather with silver hardware help I wanna know what season it's from lol and hugs and kisses im part of the celine luggage club now lol im getting a phantom next week can't wait




Congratulations Missknowitall!!! Welcome to the Celine addiction!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miissknowiitall said:


> I just got this micro celine in dune does anyone know what season the dune is from oh it's pebbled leather with silver hardware help I wanna know what season it's from lol and hugs and kisses im part of the celine luggage club now lol im getting a phantom next week can't wait


Dune is Celine classic color. It's available all year round


----------



## Miissknowiitall

Oh cool I didnt know it was a celine classic color I got so curious when everyone was mentioning what seasons there Celine's are from so I didn't think it was a Celine classic though


----------



## Miissknowiitall

Oh cool didn't know it was a Celine classic I got so curious when some people on this thread mentioned there season but im happy it's a classic color I have a big dislike  that limited to one season  . I am huge on makeup and MAC cosmetics has become a huge disgrace to us artist releasing just the limited edition crappy packaging **** same applys to my bags this is good to know and relieving in a way lol sorry to all you ladies out there limited to one season nothing against your bags it's just my preference


----------



## Miissknowiitall

I got mines in NYC I live not that far from the celine store here so my SA was able to grab up a phantom for me I need a tote that size for work can't wait!!! Happy to know you have the same color though


----------



## cuteypatutey

Miissknowiitall said:


> I just got this micro celine in dune does anyone know what season the dune is from oh it's pebbled leather with silver hardware help I wanna know what season it's from lol and hugs and kisses im part of the celine luggage club now lol im getting a phantom next week can't wait


You and the bag is beautiful!


----------



## hunnies74

Out and about in London with my brand new Celine bought a week ago 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (sorry for the bad mobile pic lol)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hunnies74 said:


> Out and about in London with my brand new Celine bought a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad mobile pic lol)


You look good!


----------



## amadea88

hunnies74 said:


> Out and about in London with my brand new Celine bought a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad mobile pic lol)



Congrats- it's beautiful and looks great on you.


----------



## klb4556

deltalady said:


> My Céline sunglasses enjoying the sunshine today



oooh! what model are these sunnies? is this the 41029/ sofia?


----------



## Miissknowiitall

My moms reception from wedding with my dune celine micro I just purchased a black smooth phantom ladies pics coming soon ...


----------



## Sophia

https://instagram.com/p/2PAPGDiIUS/?taken-by=stw.c

Here I am! Snapped by my brother a few weeks ago in the park. I really do love my Tie - my go to bag in the past year + more


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sophia said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2PAPGDiIUS/?taken-by=stw.c
> 
> Here I am! Snapped by my brother a few weeks ago in the park. I really do love my Tie - my go to bag in the past year + more


Tre chic!


----------



## pearlgrass

Miissknowiitall said:


> My moms reception from wedding with my dune celine micro I just purchased a black smooth phantom ladies pics coming soon ...



Love the neutral color


----------



## yinnie

A couple of recent outfits


----------



## anichka_1

My small tie in Saffron! [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## deltalady

klb4556 said:


> oooh! what model are these sunnies? is this the 41029/ sofia?



They're the 40135 model in coffee color.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yinnie said:


> A couple of recent outfits


That tote is so cool


----------



## yinnie

LOUKPEACH said:


> That tote is so cool



Thank you! I love how edgy the design is and have received so many compliments from people


----------



## yinnie

anichka_1 said:


> My small tie in Saffron! [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012813
> View attachment 3012814



Lovely to see another saffron lover!!!! I have been rocking my large saffron trio last couple of days


----------



## anichka_1

yinnie said:


> Lovely to see another saffron lover!!!! I have been rocking my large saffron trio last couple of days




Love it!


----------



## deltalady

klb4556 said:


> oooh! what model are these sunnies? is this the 41029/ sofia?



I'm sorry, I meant the 41035 model.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yinnie said:


> Lovely to see another saffron lover!!!! I have been rocking my large saffron trio last couple of days


Great color for Summer


----------



## amadea88

yinnie said:


> Lovely to see another saffron lover!!!! I have been rocking my large saffron trio last couple of days



Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## imlvholic

Shopping at Ala Moana Mall, Hawaii with my Dune Micro Luggage & IM Carol sandals.


----------



## Miissknowiitall

I finally got my phantom !!! It's so gorgeous it's my black phantom with smooth calf skin with black hardware . Im waiting for the croc embossed phantom my SA will call me when it's available I purchased my micro in dune and my new black phantom from the celine store in NYC if anyone wants to know also I can provide my SA info if your interested lemme know but heres a pic of my new black phantom I will update once I get a call and pick up my croc embossed phantom and provide photos of that one too


----------



## Miissknowiitall

Here's a better look at my new baby !!! As I promised I was gonna show yall my new phantom once I got it oh and I purchased this beautiful Prada Safiano wallet in Rose red (pink)


----------



## ssv003

Miissknowiitall said:


> Here's a better look at my new baby !!! As I promised I was gonna show yall my new phantom once I got it oh and I purchased this beautiful Prada Safiano wallet in Rose red (pink)




Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## adoree

My love got this for me while we were in Paris. He got a history lesson from one of the managers at the Avenue Montaigne store. It was a great fun experience! I never thought of owning a Classic but could not resist the deal and python bags are not available in California!


----------



## cclady

Such a beautiful blue phyton box!!! And you look so happy  congratulations!!


----------



## ayumiken

Bornsocialite26 said:


>


Looking Gorgeous, your outfit and bag goes together so nicely


----------



## pearlgrass

adoree said:


> My love got this for me while we were in Paris. He got a history lesson from one of the managers at the Avenue Montaigne store. It was a great fun experience! I never thought of owning a Classic but could not resist the deal and python bags are not available in California!



Congrats!! Love the _*BLUE*_


----------



## hikarupanda

adoree said:


> My love got this for me while we were in Paris. He got a history lesson from one of the managers at the Avenue Montaigne store. It was a great fun experience! I never thought of owning a Classic but could not resist the deal and python bags are not available in California!




Love this blue~


----------



## Paris75

Céline Classic Veau Liégé Indigo Moyen


----------



## DDRbaglove

Hi- I'm newer to the forum and just night my first Celine   trying to figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## DDRbaglove

Ok just downloaded the app. Here she is!


----------



## DDRbaglove

Paris75 that box bag and shoe picture is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Auvina15

DDRbaglove said:


> Ok just downloaded the app. Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022380


Love the red!!! What season is yours??


----------



## DDRbaglove

Auvina15 thanks!!!!! it's like a bright coral color. I bought it two weeks ago at saks but I think it's 2015 spring season - I can't tell from the tag.


----------



## Auvina15

DDRbaglove said:


> Auvina15 thanks!!!!! it's like a bright coral color. I bought it two weeks ago at saks but I think it's 2015 spring season - I can't tell from the tag.


You've got the gorgeous one!!! I don't have any Celine belt yet


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Paris75 said:


> Céline Classic Veau Liégé Indigo Moyen


Beautiful shot. PERFECT!


----------



## Paris75

DDRbaglove said:


> Paris75 that box bag and shoe picture is GORGEOUS!!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful shot. PERFECT!



Thanks a lot for your comment !


----------



## hikarupanda

Out with my symmetrical bag today.


----------



## DDRbaglove

That's a beautiful bag hikarupanda!


----------



## hikarupanda

DDRbaglove said:


> That's a beautiful bag hikarupanda!




Thanks! It's very practical too!


----------



## Kajleen

adoree said:


> My love got this for me while we were in Paris. He got a history lesson from one of the managers at the Avenue Montaigne store. It was a great fun experience! I never thought of owning a Classic but could not resist the deal and python bags are not available in California!




love it! amazing on you!!!


----------



## Kajleen

monday morning


----------



## DDRbaglove

Adorable Trio!!! And cute shoes


----------



## Kajleen

DDRbaglove said:


> Adorable Trio!!! And cute shoes


thank you


----------



## elainie13

Wearing my light blue celine box bag with my white summer jeans!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025768
> 
> Wearing my light blue celine box bag with my white summer jeans!


So gorgeous! I love this


----------



## MissAdhd

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025768
> 
> Wearing my light blue celine box bag with my white summer jeans!



Love your outfit! That pale blue is so nice!!


----------



## MissAdhd

ceedoan said:


> with my one and only mini lugguge



Cute monster! Love that blue!


----------



## fashiolista

elainie13 said:


> View attachment 3025768
> 
> Wearing my light blue celine box bag with my white summer jeans!




This is beautiful! I absolutely adore all Celine bags. I've yet to come across one I didn't like.


----------



## cotonblanc

_Workwear of late._







Spring 2010 bowler bag in natural calfskin
Fall 2010 single pontet belt in jungle natural calfskin
Spring 2013 minimal manchette in gold






Winter 2011 double-strap duffle bag
Spring 2015 grosgrain pants with faux pocket
Fall 2011 pontet bracelet
Summer 2011 knot cuff






Spring 2010 canvas hobo bag in jungle














Spring 2013 large bracelet in cognac lizard
Winter 2010 tuxedo shirt with collar pin
Spring 2010 bowler bag
​


----------



## Sculli

Rottweiler eating my nano [emoji16]


----------



## fashiolista

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3028051
> 
> 
> Rottweiler eating my nano [emoji16]




Love the look of this haha!


----------



## Candice0985

cotonblanc said:


> _Workwear of late._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 bowler bag in natural calfskin
> Fall 2010 single pontet belt in jungle natural calfskin
> Spring 2013 minimal manchette in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter 2011 double-strap duffle bag
> Spring 2015 grosgrain pants with faux pocket
> Fall 2011 pontet bracelet
> Summer 2011 knot cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 canvas hobo bag in jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2013 large bracelet in cognac lizard
> Winter 2010 tuxedo shirt with collar pin
> Spring 2010 bowler bag
> ​


love them all! very put together


----------



## elainie13

LOUKPEACH said:


> So gorgeous! I love this


Thanks LOUKPEACH, MissAdhd, and fashiolista!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

cotonblanc said:


> _Workwear of late._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 bowler bag in natural calfskin
> Fall 2010 single pontet belt in jungle natural calfskin
> Spring 2013 minimal manchette in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter 2011 double-strap duffle bag
> Spring 2015 grosgrain pants with faux pocket
> Fall 2011 pontet bracelet
> Summer 2011 knot cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 canvas hobo bag in jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2013 large bracelet in cognac lizard
> Winter 2010 tuxedo shirt with collar pin
> Spring 2010 bowler bag
> ​


That duffle oh my


----------



## nussie

plaingal79 said:


> My girlfriend asked for some mod shots so she can decide on a trapeze. Why not share here too!! [emoji23][emoji16][emoji76]
> 
> My next Celine will have to be a phantom!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji85][emoji85]
> View attachment 2963520
> 
> View attachment 2963521
> 
> View attachment 2963522


Love it!!  What size is the Trapeze?


----------



## berri

Sculli said:


> View attachment 3028051
> 
> 
> Rottweiler eating my nano [emoji16]




I love this (and your suede loafers too)!


----------



## jacknoy

Me, my DD and my small black trio [emoji41]


----------



## Ddirecto

This thread really makes me want a trio and a box lol!!


----------



## daughtybag

Me and My Mini Belt Bag
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

daughtybag said:


> Me and My Mini Belt Bag
> Thanks for letting me share!


Classic


----------



## ipekkeles

small trapeze in liege calfskin with suede lining


----------



## Lushi

ipekkeles said:


> small trapeze in liege calfskin with suede lining




Gorgeous


----------



## Wplijnaar

Gorgeous !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ipekkeles said:


> small trapeze in liege calfskin with suede lining


This bag is so hot right now


----------



## QnBee9

I was heading to the mall with my sister and didn't want my bag moving around in the back seat so I put it in my puppy's car seat.


----------



## daughtybag

LOUKPEACH said:


> Classic



Thanks love it !!!


----------



## daughtybag

QnBee9 said:


> I was heading to the mall with my sister and didn't want my bag moving around in the back seat so I put it in my puppy's car seat.



 Nice color! Lovely handbag!


----------



## QnBee9

daughtybag said:


> Nice color! Lovely handbag!



Thanks! I love the souris color. It goes with everything.


----------



## QnBee9

Running errands


----------



## Auvina15

With my mini trapeze for a sunny friday!!!


----------



## Auvina15

ipekkeles said:


> small trapeze in liege calfskin with suede lining


Stunning!!!


----------



## Auvina15

QnBee9 said:


> Running errands


Just perfect!!


----------



## Auvina15

daughtybag said:


> Me and My Mini Belt Bag
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous!! This beauty is in my wish list now!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

QnBee9 said:


> I was heading to the mall with my sister and didn't want my bag moving around in the back seat so I put it in my puppy's car seat.


Your Souris is divine


----------



## QnBee9

LOUKPEACH said:


> Your Souris is divine



Thank you! I am loving this bag!


----------



## Ddirecto

Ok auvina 15 I want that whole outfit. Those Prada flats. Qnbee9 that coffee is making me nervous next to the beautiful bag lol


----------



## QnBee9

Lol, I held on to the iced tea when I drove. Don't want anything to happen to my new bag. I actually had Starbucks almost ruin my YSL sac de jour last year. I was standing by where you pick up your drinks inside and a barista behind the counter slammed down a pitcher of milk on the counter. The milk flew up and hit me in the face and got on the front of my bag. Thankfully it wasn't ruined because I had sprayed it with a leather protectant the day before.


----------



## di_gem

Black phantom fr department feminin


----------



## LOUKPEACH

di_gem said:


> View attachment 3039409
> 
> Black phantom fr department feminin


Great modeling pic!


----------



## di_gem

Thank u loukpeach


----------



## di_gem

Again at bffs baby shower


----------



## agcg99




----------



## agcg99




----------



## Auvina15

Ddirecto said:


> Ok auvina 15 I want that whole outfit. Those Prada flats. Qnbee9 that coffee is making me nervous next to the beautiful bag lol


Thank u!   Those flats are my favorite, super comfy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

agcg99 said:


> View attachment 3040439


Is this python? Nice!


----------



## daughtybag

agcg99 said:


> View attachment 3040433



Love the beige!


----------



## daughtybag

di_gem said:


> View attachment 3039797
> 
> Again at bffs baby shower


Nice color! Classic!


----------



## agcg99

daughtybag said:


> Love the beige!




Thank you!!!


----------



## l.ch.

cotonblanc said:


> _Workwear of late._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 bowler bag in natural calfskin
> Fall 2010 single pontet belt in jungle natural calfskin
> Spring 2013 minimal manchette in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter 2011 double-strap duffle bag
> Spring 2015 grosgrain pants with faux pocket
> Fall 2011 pontet bracelet
> Summer 2011 knot cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 canvas hobo bag in jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2013 large bracelet in cognac lizard
> Winter 2010 tuxedo shirt with collar pin
> Spring 2010 bowler bag
> ​



Love your outfits!


----------



## Ddirecto

QnBee9 said:


> Lol, I held on to the iced tea when I drove. Don't want anything to happen to my new bag. I actually had Starbucks almost ruin my YSL sac de jour last year. I was standing by where you pick up your drinks inside and a barista behind the counter slammed down a pitcher of milk on the counter. The milk flew up and hit me in the face and got on the front of my bag. Thankfully it wasn't ruined because I had sprayed it with a leather protectant the day before.




I know what you mean! I actually had the lid of a fountain soda fly off and I spilled it on my burberry embossed  dewsberry tote. It wiped right off- that thing is impervious to spills.   Last night though a server spilled a few drops of water on a suede clutch and I'm realizing I should spray it.


----------



## daughtybag

Auvina15 said:


> Gorgeous!! This beauty is in my wish list now!



thanks


----------



## l.ch.

My trio and me going to work today!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

l.ch. said:


> My trio and me going to work today!


Fun color for Summer


----------



## ag681

First day out with my trio and I adore her


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ag681 said:


> First day out with my trio and I adore her


Beautiful Trio!!!


----------



## ag681

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful Trio!!!


Thank you!! It's my first celine


----------



## Ddirecto

Beautiful!!! Love the trios!!


----------



## aurora_p

my mini belt


----------



## eruck

My Céline Nano in black!


----------



## nadineluv

aurora_p said:


> my mini belt
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048262




Wow!! Love it!! You wear it soooo well!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aurora_p said:


> my mini belt
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048262


Love your Belt and you are so fab


----------



## Ddirecto

That is a great pic! What a gorgeous belt


----------



## aurora_p

Thank you for your sweet words *nadineluv*, *LOUKPEACH* and *Ddirecto*!


----------



## pearlgrass

aurora_p said:


> my mini belt
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048262



Great pic  

Love your entire outfit especially your shoes


----------



## Demen

aurora_p said:


> my mini belt
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048262


 
Love your bag & love your outfit too


----------



## aurora_p

Thank you *pearlgrass* and *Demen*  My shoes are actually Stella McCartney, a find from -70% sale!


----------



## Sculli

Céline slip ons for today, they are so comfy [emoji16]


----------



## QnBee9

#MyLoves


----------



## QnBee9




----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sculli said:


> Céline slip ons for today, they are so comfy [emoji16]
> View attachment 3049420


This slip-on is one of my fave color! I'm so jealous you own them


----------



## rycechica1016

[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]Celine Phantom in Saffron [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## pearlgrass

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3050441
> 
> [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]Celine Phantom in Saffron [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



Love the sunny color


----------



## Demen

QnBee9 said:


>


 
Very nice!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3050441
> 
> [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]Celine Phantom in Saffron [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


Fun color for Summer really


----------



## ipekkeles

My favorite bag in my collection: Celine tri-color textile micro luggage


----------



## DollyGirl

Celine cabas (From my Instagram)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ipekkeles said:


> My favorite bag in my collection: Celine tri-color textile micro luggage


This is so hot right now. Sold out in the US


----------



## Ddirecto

Beautiful!!! Love these bags! That saffron!


----------



## pearlgrass

ipekkeles said:


> My favorite bag in my collection: Celine tri-color textile micro luggage



Perfect color combo!


----------



## ipekkeles

she loves pulling things from my bag and throwing them around


----------



## youngforever

Hi how can I post a picture of my Celine ?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ipekkeles said:


> she loves pulling things from my bag and throwing them around


She outshines your Celine lol


----------



## Ddirecto

Too cute!  

Ok ladies I did it. And not that long after the belt bag purchase I've now gone and bought a trio! I will post a picture as soon as I can. DH hasn't seen it and I don't want to parade around lol.


----------



## youngforever

Picture of my Celine


----------



## Mochiyii

youngforever said:


> Hi how can I post a picture of my Celine ?




She is just too cute!! Not that your bag is not... Love the tri-color combination.. But she just TOO CUTE!!


----------



## youngforever

Mochiyii said:


> She is just too cute!! Not that your bag is not... Love the tri-color combination.. But she just TOO CUTE!!


Hi can someone authenticate my blue celine trapeze please


----------



## youngforever

I've attached a picture of it


----------



## youngforever

Or let me know what else is needed to authenticate it


----------



## rfulinara75

Here's mine. I just got it over the weekend.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

youngforever said:


> I've attached a picture of it


Great color of Trapeze. Very nice


----------



## Ddirecto

Beautiful trapeze and beautiful tote!


----------



## youngforever

The leather is so smooth I can't see any imperfections at all on it


----------



## cclady

rfulinara75 said:


> Here's mine. I just got it over the weekend.




Beautiful!! I can even see the texture of the beige part. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## solitudelove

rfulinara75 said:


> Here's mine. I just got it over the weekend.


Gorgeous bag!!! Love your accessories as well!


----------



## aurora_p

Sorry I can't get enought of my cute Mini Belt... It goes with everything! Here with Maje dress and Jil Sander shoes [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cmm62

aurora_p said:


> Sorry I can't get enought of my cute Mini Belt... It goes with everything! Here with Maje dress and Jil Sander shoes [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3058064




Looking fab!


----------



## rea11yb0red

aurora_p said:


> Sorry I can't get enought of my cute Mini Belt... It goes with everything! Here with Maje dress and Jil Sander shoes [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3058064




You look great!  Love the outfit.


----------



## aurora_p

Thanks cmm62 and rea11yb0red! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## QnBee9

Beautiful dress and bag.


----------



## QnBee9

Ready for the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. 8am appointment. I love this bag and I have worn it non stop since getting it.


----------



## cmm62

QnBee9 said:


> Ready for the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. 8am appointment. I love this bag and I have worn it non stop since getting it.




Celine and the Nordstrom anni sale, two of my favorite things [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## QnBee9

Mine too! Just got some really great stuff. It's my favorite time of year at Nordstrom!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

aurora_p said:


> Sorry I can't get enought of my cute Mini Belt... It goes with everything! Here with Maje dress and Jil Sander shoes [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3058064


Your dress wow! I like it


----------



## DDRbaglove

Hi- ok here is my new Trio in action. Shopping at Madewell and then headed out to dinner


----------



## DDRbaglove

delete


----------



## DDRbaglove

DDRbaglove said:


> Hi- ok here is my new Trio in action. Shopping at Madewell and then headed out to dinner


 ok now trying to attach pics-


----------



## DDRbaglove

DDRbaglove said:


> ok now trying to attach pics-


Ok shopping pic


----------



## DDRbaglove

Loving it!


----------



## onepiece101

The burgundy color is such a beautiful color for the trio!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DDRbaglove said:


> Ok shopping pic


Great color! beautiful


----------



## DDRbaglove

onepiece101 said:


> The burgundy color is such a beautiful color for the trio!


Thanks! I haven't taken it off all weekend


----------



## eruck

nano


----------



## LVl0v3r

My trapeze [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3063744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trapeze [emoji7]




So beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3063744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trapeze [emoji7]


This is GEM. Beautiful


----------



## pearlgrass

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3063744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trapeze [emoji7]



Wow, love it


----------



## DDRbaglove

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great color! beautiful



Thanks Lou! I had a hard  time deciding between that one and navy and the camel actually and decided on the wine color as I don't have any bags that color.


----------



## DDRbaglove

That trapeze is gorgeous LV 10!


----------



## DDRbaglove

Eruck I love that nano!!


----------



## rycechica1016

I've had this trapeze since December of last year and it's my first time using it today. Almost let it go... and now i fell in love with her again. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BRMarcy697

DDRbaglove said:


> Loving it!




Beautiful color!!!


----------



## BRMarcy697

aurora_p said:


> Sorry I can't get enought of my cute Mini Belt... It goes with everything! Here with Maje dress and Jil Sander shoes [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3058064




Also loving that dress!! Perfect with your bag!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3065056
> 
> I've had this trapeze since December of last year and it's my first time using it today. Almost let it go... and now i fell in love with her again. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Bright and Bold Red xoxo


----------



## chicceline

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3065056
> 
> I've had this trapeze since December of last year and it's my first time using it today. Almost let it go... and now i fell in love with her again. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




FAB bag!!


----------



## chicceline

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3063744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trapeze [emoji7]


She is  gorgeous! Love the blue!


----------



## casseyelsie

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3065056
> 
> I've had this trapeze since December of last year and it's my first time using it today. Almost let it go... and now i fell in love with her again. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Very nice color combo. May I know what size? Thanks


----------



## kyj77

My love checking out the scene at the new Art Hotel Bar, Denver!


----------



## cmm62

kyj77 said:


> My love checking out the scene at the new Art Hotel Bar, Denver!
> View attachment 3069298




Perfection!


----------



## wannabelyn

Me and my mini belt. It's the saffiano ish kinda leather


----------



## DDRbaglove

Gorgeous trapeze, nano and mini belt!!!


----------



## yinnie

Skates for a hike


----------



## sloomst

Here's my mini belt i got last year! Overdued post


----------



## cmm62

sloomst said:


> Here's my mini belt i got last year! Overdued post




That is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## sloomst

cmm62 said:


> That is stunning [emoji7]



Thank you! I'm very glad to have her in my collection


----------



## rycechica1016

LOUKPEACH said:


> Bright and Bold Red xoxo







chicceline said:


> FAB bag!!







casseyelsie said:


> Very nice color combo. May I know what size? Thanks




thank u[emoji173]&#65039;casseyelsie- its the regular size, small/medium not the mini and im 5'3.5" for reference[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kyj77 said:


> My love checking out the scene at the new Art Hotel Bar, Denver!
> View attachment 3069298


Classic and gorgeous!


----------



## Txoceangirl

aurora_p said:


> my mini belt
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048262


Love your mini belt and those shoes!


----------



## ho_chris

nai2012 said:


> My long awaited celine croc
> 
> View attachment 2974133
> 
> 
> Definitely my favourite bag at the moment, can't wait to take her out later x


Hi..where you bought this bag? Cant find it in London...


----------



## Ndahlhoff

Celine Python Indigo Phantom


----------



## mamoizelle

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3065056
> 
> I've had this trapeze since December of last year and it's my first time using it today. Almost let it go... and now i fell in love with her again. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful color combo!


----------



## mamoizelle

Feeling sunny today ^^ The heatwave strikes Europe so bad.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mamoizelle said:


> Feeling sunny today ^^ The heatwave strikes Europe so bad.


You are So cool for the Summer!!!


----------



## cclady

Ndahlhoff said:


> Celine Python Indigo Phantom




Gorgeous outfit overall! Obviously you like blue indigo  enjoy your day!


----------



## cclady

mamoizelle said:


> Feeling sunny today ^^ The heatwave strikes Europe so bad.




And you adjust yourself well with the sunny color! Enjoy your day!


----------



## DDRbaglove

Awww love the yellow with yellow! So cute!


----------



## solitudelove

wannabelyn said:


> Me and my mini belt. It's the saffiano ish kinda leather
> 
> View attachment 3069351



The mini belt is beautiful!!!! 



Ndahlhoff said:


> Celine Python Indigo Phantom



LOVE the python!!!!!


----------



## mamoizelle

LOUKPEACH said:


> You are So cool for the Summer!!!











cclady said:


> And you adjust yourself well with the sunny color! Enjoy your day!











DDRbaglove said:


> Awww love the yellow with yellow! So cute!



Thank you ladies  I just joined the club ^^


----------



## meyan

At the Navy Pier in Chicago


----------



## jcnc

Hello Ladies,

I am ready for my first Celine  I went to local Saks off 5th and found a Celine Blade Flag bag in Ocean blue for $700. Do you ladies this its a good deal? Or should I wait and save up for the luggage bag?


----------



## hikarupanda

jcnc said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am ready for my first Celine  I went to local Saks off 5th and found a Celine Blade Flag bag in Ocean blue for $700. Do you ladies this its a good deal? Or should I wait and save up for the luggage bag?




Wow, $700 is a very good price. How's the condition of the bag?


----------



## jcnc

hikarupanda said:


> Wow, $700 is a very good price. How's the condition of the bag?


The bag seems to be in an excellent condition. I plan to go back tomorrow to decide if I want to give in to the temptation or not.


----------



## hikarupanda

jcnc said:


> The bag seems to be in an excellent condition. I plan to go back tomorrow to decide if I want to give in to the temptation or not.




If you like the Blade bag too then definitely get it. No matter how good the deal is you gotta love it and will use it! But $700 is a deep discount!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

meyan said:


> At the Navy Pier in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072759


Beautiful Luggage but your boy's bag nailed it!


----------



## chicceline

jcnc said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am ready for my first Celine  I went to local Saks off 5th and found a Celine Blade Flag bag in Ocean blue for $700. Do you ladies this its a good deal? Or should I wait and save up for the luggage bag?


It sounds like a great deal and I LOVE a blue Celine. But I agree with the others, only buy it if you love the bag, not the price deal. Ask yourself would I buy it when it wasn't discounted? Where and when will I use it?
If the luggage is your ultimate dream, wait and save a little longer ......

Good luck and love to hear the end of the your Celine adventure.


----------



## cclady

meyan said:


> At the Navy Pier in Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072759




Beautiful blue mini! Its so cute, the boy carries one too


----------



## meyan

LOL! Yeah, it's his Hot Wheels case. It opened up in the middle of people traffic and everybody had to stop and wait for him to pick the cars up. No urgency at all and they all had to be lined up perfectly. &#128540;



LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful Luggage but your boy's bag nailed it!


----------



## meyan

Thanks! Funny my daughter does not have anything but her phone.

&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



cclady said:


> Beautiful blue mini! Its so cute, the boy carries one too


----------



## jcnc

chicceline said:


> It sounds like a great deal and I LOVE a blue Celine. But I agree with the others, only buy it if you love the bag, not the price deal. Ask yourself would I buy it when it wasn't discounted? Where and when will I use it?
> If the luggage is your ultimate dream, wait and save a little longer ......
> 
> Good luck and love to hear the end of the your Celine adventure.


Thank you for your advise. I went back to the store and decided to skip this very tempting deal. Its a good bag but maybe not my kind of bag. So the wait for my first Celine is still on


----------



## DDRbaglove

jcnc said:


> Thank you for your advise. I went back to the store and decided to skip this very tempting deal. Its a good bag but maybe not my kind of bag. So the wait for my first Celine is still on



Good idea! It's so hard but 700 will go a long way towards what you want


----------



## chicceline

jcnc said:


> Thank you for your advise. I went back to the store and decided to skip this very tempting deal. Its a good bag but maybe not my kind of bag. So the wait for my first Celine is still on


Can't wait to see your dreambag here, when the time is right!


----------



## hikarupanda

Me today with symmetrical bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

hikarupanda said:


> Me today with symmetrical bag!
> https://instagram.com/p/5lNiN-PUPG/
> 
> View attachment 3076510




Very nice!  Didn't know Celine has that style. Will go see in Celine store today. Hehe


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hikarupanda said:


> Me today with symmetrical bag!
> https://instagram.com/p/5lNiN-PUPG/
> 
> View attachment 3076510


So trendy chic


----------



## hikarupanda

casseyelsie said:


> Very nice!  Didn't know Celine has that style. Will go see in Celine store today. Hehe




Thanks! It's a new style from their summer collection. I went to Celine today and it now comes in red too (maybe from Fall or Winter).


----------



## hikarupanda

LOUKPEACH said:


> So trendy chic




Thank you!! I love this bag very versatile!


----------



## Couture_CL

Dorky fitting room selfie with the very cool phantom


----------



## j3nm4k

Couture_CL said:


> Dorky fitting room selfie with the very cool phantom


in my very favorite color!  love the color coordination too


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Couture_CL said:


> Dorky fitting room selfie with the very cool phantom


Gorgeous Phantom love the color


----------



## Jess2003

So many lovely bags!! Celine is my favorite high end purse brand, too bad I can't afford any at the moment  Saving up for a black phantom


----------



## Shtros

New here! With my first ever Celine in a changing room


----------



## cmm62

Shtros said:


> New here! With my first ever Celine in a changing room




Just lovely!


----------



## j3nm4k

Shtros said:


> New here! With my first ever Celine in a changing room


lovely bag and that pop of color!


----------



## Shtros

cmm62 said:


> Just lovely!





j3nm4k said:


> lovely bag and that pop of color!



Thank you both! And yes love the pop of colour that my Micro brings  brightens any outfit nicely.


----------



## electrikdreams

Waiting at the bus stop with my box bag.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Shtros said:


> New here! With my first ever Celine in a changing room


Great and fun color for Summer


----------



## cclady

Shtros said:


> New here! With my first ever Celine in a changing room




Nice! I didn't know celine comes up with this pink shade this season. It's beautiful!


----------



## Shtros

cclady said:


> Nice! I didn't know celine comes up with this pink shade this season. It's beautiful!



Thank you! I don't think it's this season's colour though, I got it through an online luxury seller that was giving great discounts to move previous season's stuff to make way for the new. Didn't really bother me though because I'm in love with the scarlet! However the lighting here does make it look a pretty pink.


----------



## Shtros

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great and fun color for Summer



Thank you  it's practically summer all year round here anyway so this colour fits right in!


----------



## lolaspassion

This is my first Celine bag. I originally wanted a belt bag, but couldn't pass this beauty up &#128525;. I purchased this pre-loved and I have a feeling it was from a fellow TPF member. I am loving this color combo!


----------



## j3nm4k

lolaspassion said:


> This is my first Celine bag. I originally wanted a belt bag, but couldn't pass this beauty up &#128525;. I purchased this pre-loved and I have a feeling it was from a fellow TPF member. I am loving this color combo!


Im in love with that color combo.  Great year-round colors! congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

electrikdreams said:


> Waiting at the bus stop with my box bag.


Classy classic


----------



## Melow

Couture_CL said:


> Dorky fitting room selfie with the very cool phantom




Hello Gorgeous! Could you please tell me what color your phantom is?


----------



## Couture_CL

j3nm4k said:


> in my very favorite color!  love the color coordination too





LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous Phantom love the color





Melow said:


> Hello Gorgeous! Could you please tell me what color your phantom is?



Thank you all! I'm not exactly sure of the color to be honest....It is suppose to be "brown", but it has a pretty strong burgundy/red undertone to it under certain lights. The color is very rich and actually very "fall" like.


----------



## lolaspassion

j3nm4k said:


> Im in love with that color combo.  Great year-round colors! congrats!



Thank you! &#128522; It really is quite lovely!


----------



## erli

cotonblanc said:


> _Workwear of late._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 bowler bag in natural calfskin
> 
> Fall 2010 single pontet belt in jungle natural calfskin
> 
> Spring 2013 minimal manchette in gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter 2011 double-strap duffle bag
> 
> Spring 2015 grosgrain pants with faux pocket
> 
> Fall 2011 pontet bracelet
> 
> Summer 2011 knot cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2010 canvas hobo bag in jungle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2013 large bracelet in cognac lizard
> 
> Winter 2010 tuxedo shirt with collar pin
> 
> Spring 2010 bowler bag
> 
> 
> ​





magnifique!


----------



## garciaval

Beautiful bag &#128525;


----------



## garciaval

In love &#128525;


----------



## Wplijnaar

lolaspassion said:


> This is my first Celine bag. I originally wanted a belt bag, but couldn't pass this beauty up &#128525;. I purchased this pre-loved and I have a feeling it was from a fellow TPF member. I am loving this color combo!



She's beautiful !


----------



## cclady

Shtros said:


> Thank you! I don't think it's this season's colour though, I got it through an online luxury seller that was giving great discounts to move previous season's stuff to make way for the new. Didn't really bother me though because I'm in love with the scarlet! However the lighting here does make it look a pretty pink.




Ah who cares what season it's from, it is gorgeous as it is!


----------



## lolaspassion

Wplijnaar said:


> She's beautiful !



Thank you! &#9786;


----------



## yinnie

Still rocking these plaid skates


----------



## Jadpe

A quick elevator pic with terrible flash. Wearing my 2012 cabas.


----------



## casseyelsie

Jadpe said:


> A quick elevator pic with terrible flash. Wearing my 2012 cabas.
> View attachment 3088763




Nice slouchy tote! [emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

yinnie said:


> Still rocking these plaid skates


So nice!


----------



## purplelinlin

taking this lady out the first time


----------



## mamoizelle

purplelinlin said:


> taking this lady out the first time



Beautiful classic liege box bag, Lin lin ! Would you mind to tell me where to find is the serial number on Celine box? Looking forward to your answer, thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

purplelinlin said:


> taking this lady out the first time


One of my favorite Celine bag! So pretty


----------



## Jadpe

Me with my 2011 Mini Luggage that is really soft after four years.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Going to the mall w/ my trapeze


----------



## Auvina15

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the mall w/ my trapeze


Love your trapeze color! Cute shoes btw!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Auvina15 said:


> Love your trapeze color! Cute shoes btw!!!


  Thank you!


----------



## rycechica1016

lolaspassion said:


> This is my first Celine bag. I originally wanted a belt bag, but couldn't pass this beauty up [emoji7]. I purchased this pre-loved and I have a feeling it was from a fellow TPF member. I am loving this color combo!




congrats! enjoy your new bag! [emoji175] if u got this from the bay, then it's from me[emoji28]


----------



## jp23

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the mall w/ my trapeze




This is all so cute!! Love!!


----------



## eunbeelee

Hi guys! Got a luggage as a wedding gift from my hubby! Here she is in action! 

View attachment 3099995


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp23 said:


> This is all so cute!! Love!!



Thanks! &#128536;


----------



## cotonblanc

Fall 2011 Perfect trouser series &#8211; cobalt with black satin waistband​


----------



## aga5




----------



## tv_vt1809

Me with my 2 Celine today: Trio and Edge! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3104253



What an amazing picture!!!
Is that yellow or saffron?


----------



## aga5

yoyotomatoe said:


> What an amazing picture!!!
> Is that yellow or saffron?




Yellow [emoji169][emoji6]


----------



## rea11yb0red

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3104253




Great picture!!!  Love the pop of the yellow. [emoji169]


----------



## preppyboy8671

Celine Medium Luggage on a recent trip to Singapore with DH


----------



## kahoring

My Celine belt bag and belt


----------



## Bunbunwong

Celine nano.. My travel bag


----------



## ilsecita

preppyboy8671 said:


> Celine Medium Luggage on a recent trip to Singapore with DH



i love your shoes (and whole outfit). who are they by?


----------



## BRMarcy697

kahoring said:


> View attachment 3107963
> 
> My Celine belt bag and belt




Love that bag!!


----------



## karenab

electrikdreams said:


> Waiting at the bus stop with my box bag.



Love this


----------



## preppyboy8671

ilsecita said:


> i love your shoes (and whole outfit). who are they by?


Thanks 
Nothing fancy...
Top: H&M 
Jeans: Cotton On
Sneakers: PIOLA "ICA" (www.piola.fr)


----------



## ilsecita

preppyboy8671 said:


> Thanks
> Nothing fancy...
> Top: H&M
> Jeans: Cotton On
> Sneakers: PIOLA "ICA" (www.piola.fr)



Thanks! I just love how sharp yet laid back the sneakers look with the black soles


----------



## cassisberry

Rockin' my new wallet today!


----------



## South Beach

Love! Can you show us the interior - pretty please?
SB


----------



## cassisberry

South Beach said:


> Love! Can you show us the interior - pretty please?
> SB




Here you go.


----------



## South Beach

Beautiful! Thank you for the additional pic. On my wish list!


----------



## South Beach

. The team is ready to hit the road today...


----------



## South Beach

South Beach said:


> View attachment 3115448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The team ...ready to hit the road today.


----------



## DDRbaglove

Beautiful!!


----------



## DDRbaglove

Just back from shopping!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

My nano is with me for a study session at uni [emoji433][emoji170]


----------



## rea11yb0red

ZoobaAruba said:


> View attachment 3118448
> 
> My nano is with me for a study session at uni [emoji433][emoji170]




Love this color and great twilly choice!


----------



## Sculli

ZoobaAruba said:


> View attachment 3118448
> 
> My nano is with me for a study session at uni [emoji433][emoji170]




bag twins ^^


----------



## ZoobaAruba

rea11yb0red said:


> Love this color and great twilly choice!







Sculli said:


> bag twins ^^




Thanks [emoji173]&#65039; 
[emoji23] Great minds think alike [emoji133]


----------



## DDRbaglove

Zoobaruba/sculli love that color!!!


----------



## DDRbaglove

my belt bag getting into trouble at Anthro.


----------



## mamoizelle

DDRbaglove said:


> View attachment 3120271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my belt bag getting into trouble at Anthro.



Stunning!! Great choice of colour!!


----------



## DDRbaglove

Thanks Mamoizelle!!!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

DDRbaglove said:


> View attachment 3120271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my belt bag getting into trouble at Anthro.




Such a pretty color [emoji7]


----------



## DDRbaglove

Thanks ladies- it's been my favorite bag of the summer and it holds so much! Sweater,bottle of wine lol


----------



## Pamelaitalia

Hi everyone i cant seem to start a thread. It gives me error each time. I have a problem with my celine luggage tote in drummed leather. It is scratched in the front and even though its small it   Bothers me because I don't know how it happened and because it is more visible depending on the lighting and angles. I contacted a leather spa and I was told that scratches are permanent and not fixable. Is this true? I am so sad about this I want to cry !


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Pamelaitalia said:


> Hi everyone i cant seem to start a thread. It gives me error each time. I have a problem with my celine luggage tote in drummed leather. It is scratched in the front and even though its small it   Bothers me because I don't know how it happened and because it is more visible depending on the lighting and angles. I contacted a leather spa and I was told that scratches are permanent and not fixable. Is this true? I am so sad about this I want to cry !




Hey there, I think you need to have 10+ posts before you can start a new thread.

Regarding your bag, I don't know how deep the scratches are, but they aren't necessarily permanent. My friend's antigona got scratched when she accidentally dropped it on the tarmac. She managed to pretty much buff them out completely, they're barely visible now. You can use a leather conditioner or balm to kind of buff out minimal scratches. I've used meltonian delicate cream (recommended to condition chanel bags), and my friend actually used lush cuticle butter. Definitely do a quick google search about which kind of leather conditioner would work with your bag/leather, and test it out in a discreet part of the bag, if it seems okay, buff the scratches with it.


----------



## lolaspassion

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the mall w/ my trapeze



Love that color Trapeze! Those shoes are so cute!


----------



## Ethengdurst

lolaspassion said:


> Love that color Trapeze! Those shoes are so cute!



Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## QnBee9

Shopping at Target with my Celine mini luggage in souris


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DDRbaglove said:


> View attachment 3120271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my belt bag getting into trouble at Anthro.


Real nice!


----------



## ssv003

QnBee9 said:


> Shopping at Target with my Celine mini luggage in souris




Beautiful!!


----------



## BRMarcy697

Waiting room view


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BRMarcy697 said:


> Waiting room view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129175


Great green!


----------



## cmm62

BRMarcy697 said:


> Waiting room view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129175




The whole outfit is awesome [emoji106]&#127995;beautiful bag


----------



## BRMarcy697

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great green!







cmm62 said:


> The whole outfit is awesome [emoji106]&#127995;beautiful bag




Thank you!!


----------



## Loralaine

My Celine mini in Lune and drummed leather&#128525;


----------



## pearlgrass

Loralaine said:


> My Celine mini in Lune and drummed leather&#128525;



You look great  STUNNING!!


----------



## BlueCherry

BRMarcy697 said:


> Waiting room view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129175




Beautiful colour [emoji172]


----------



## BlueCherry

Loralaine said:


> My Celine mini in Lune and drummed leather[emoji7]




You and your bag look fabulous. And what a gorgeous, happy smile [emoji3]


----------



## Loralaine

BigCherry said:


> You and your bag look fabulous. And what a gorgeous, happy smile [emoji3]


Thank you so much!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Loralaine

pearlgrass said:


> You look great  STUNNING!!


Thank you so much!&#128536;


----------



## DDRbaglove

BRMarcy697 said:


> Waiting room view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129175



Beautiful belt


----------



## DDRbaglove

Loralaine said:


> My Celine mini in Lune and drummed leather&#128525;


Lovely!!!


----------



## Loralaine

DDRbaglove said:


> Lovely!!!


Thanks!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## BRMarcy697

Loralaine said:


> My Celine mini in Lune and drummed leather[emoji7]




Beautiful pic and bag!!


----------



## BRMarcy697

DDRbaglove said:


> Beautiful belt




Thank you!!!


----------



## BRMarcy697

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful colour [emoji172]




Thanks!!  It's my fav color and goes with almost everything in my closet.


----------



## Loralaine

BRMarcy697 said:


> Beautiful pic and bag!!


Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## Loralaine

Thank you!!



BRMarcy697 said:


> Beautiful pic and bag!!


----------



## joanna531hk

Loralaine said:


> My Celine mini in Lune and drummed leather&#128525;


VERY CUTE


----------



## makeupmama

My Celine belt bag is my latest love


----------



## pearlgrass

makeupmama said:


> My Celine belt bag is my latest love



Great mod shot


----------



## naima_melita

Belt suits you so well! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## makeupmama

pearlgrass said:


> Great mod shot


Thank you


----------



## makeupmama

naima_melita said:


> Belt suits you so well! Love your whole outfit!


Thank you very much!


----------



## BlueCherry

makeupmama said:


> My Celine belt bag is my latest love




Gorgeous and sophisticated, love it all [emoji3]


----------



## BRMarcy697

makeupmama said:


> My Celine belt bag is my latest love




Great bag & great outfit!


----------



## makeupmama

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous and sophisticated, love it all [emoji3]


Awww thanks


----------



## makeupmama

BRMarcy697 said:


> Great bag & great outfit!


It's a great bag and goes with just about everything  Thank you!


----------



## ssv003

Out today with my almond mini


----------



## Harper Quinn

Celine nano in dune


----------



## Harper Quinn

and again!


----------



## pearlgrass

Harper Quinn said:


> and again!



You look great with your Celine Nano


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Harper Quinn said:


> and again!


Dune Nano? wow great one!


----------



## Harper Quinn

pearlgrass said:


> You look great with your Celine Nano





LOUKPEACH said:


> Dune Nano? wow great one!



thank you! I put up 2 photos back to back


----------



## marciamuse

Loralaine said:


> My Celine mini in Lune and drummed leather&#128525;



Beautiful! I love it - all of it: the jacket, bag, scenery. Love the color of the bag.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Gosh this thread is still alive!!! Started it 5 years ago! So here I am now w/ a new career on fitness and wellness
So many things and I have not logged in for over a year now! Just wanted to say hi to all my friends here! Oh pls do follow me on instagram I have another kid by the way!


----------



## Kiti

Harper Quinn said:


> and again!



That is a great color on Nano &#128522;


----------



## DDRbaglove

makeupmama said:


> My Celine belt bag is my latest love



Love this belt!!!! It looks great on you!


----------



## DDRbaglove

Beautiful!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kiti said:


> That is a great color on Nano &#128522;



thank you!


----------



## missarewa

Got a new bicolor wallet! Here she is with my edge. Celine is my new addiction!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

missarewa said:


> Got a new bicolor wallet! Here she is with my edge. Celine is my new addiction!


So pretty


----------



## DDRbaglove

Beautiful Nano and wallet!


----------



## Bekimtl

Love the Mini Celine Belt Bag for work!!! It's simple and chic. I like how the brand is so low key and not in your face as others like Prada, LV, MK.


----------



## BRMarcy697

Bekimtl said:


> Love the Mini Celine Belt Bag for work!!! It's simple and chic. I like how the brand is so low key and not in your face as others like Prada, LV, MK.




100% agree!!  Great bag!


----------



## missarewa

LOUKPEACH said:


> So pretty



Thank you


----------



## missarewa

Bekimtl said:


> Love the Mini Celine Belt Bag for work!!! It's simple and chic. I like how the brand is so low key and not in your face as others like Prada, LV, MK.



Love your belt bag! And yes it's so refreshing that Celine doesn't have the showy logos


----------



## hobogirl77

Harper Quinn said:


> and again!


 
your cat is like..dang she taking another selfie on this bag? lol


----------



## Harper Quinn

hobogirl77 said:


> your cat is like..dang she taking another selfie on this bag? lol



Hahaha! This is so true, she couldn't care less!


----------



## Harper Quinn

missarewa said:


> Love your belt bag! And yes it's so refreshing that Celine doesn't have the showy logos



completely agree! Love Celine's chic, refreshing edgy look and quality, and lack of logos.


----------



## hikarupanda

On our way to a wedding!
https://instagram.com/p/8YwcOvPUOg/


----------



## casseyelsie

hikarupanda said:


> On our way to a wedding!
> https://instagram.com/p/8YwcOvPUOg/
> View attachment 3147467




Too gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hikarupanda said:


> On our way to a wedding!
> https://instagram.com/p/8YwcOvPUOg/
> View attachment 3147467


Divine!!!


----------



## auth888

preppyboy8671 said:


> Celine Medium Luggage on a recent trip to Singapore with DH



Hi i'm planning to get a smooth leather in black also. Does it get scratched easily? And if the smooth is lighter than the pebbled one?


----------



## preppyboy8671

auth888 said:


> Hi i'm planning to get a smooth leather in black also. Does it get scratched easily? And if the smooth is lighter than the pebbled one?


Hi

Yes I would assume it is much easier to scratch than pebbled leather but I can only assume as I do not own a pebbled leather Celine bag. I use Apple Conditioner and it does "retouch" light scratches/scuffs quite well.  Same goes with the weight. Mine weighs a TON specially when travelling...but am a guy so it isn't so bad. The medium might be too heavy for most ladies though.


----------



## hikarupanda

LOUKPEACH said:


> Divine!!!




[emoji4]


----------



## hikarupanda

casseyelsie said:


> Too gorgeous!




Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## missarewa

hikarupanda said:


> On our way to a wedding!
> https://instagram.com/p/8YwcOvPUOg/
> View attachment 3147467




I love your box!


----------



## hikarupanda

missarewa said:


> I love your box!




Thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

hikarupanda said:


> On our way to a wedding!
> https://instagram.com/p/8YwcOvPUOg/
> View attachment 3147467



wow!


----------



## jp23

hikarupanda said:


> On our way to a wedding!
> https://instagram.com/p/8YwcOvPUOg/
> View attachment 3147467




Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jp23

Bekimtl said:


> Love the Mini Celine Belt Bag for work!!! It's simple and chic. I like how the brand is so low key and not in your face as others like Prada, LV, MK.




Agree! Super subtle but still oh so fashionable!


----------



## hikarupanda

Harper Quinn said:


> wow!







jp23 said:


> Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thx! Yes, I can just stare at it all day long lol!


----------



## jp23

hikarupanda said:


> Thx! Yes, I can just stare at it all day long lol!



I don't blame you! You and that bag deserve it!


----------



## sainthood

This is my first post and I'm happy it is! Received my gorgeous new tricolor Micro Luggage today from the new Winter '15 collection. Best anniversary gift ever.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sainthood said:


> This is my first post and I'm happy it is! Received my gorgeous new tricolor Micro Luggage today from the new Winter '15 collection. Best anniversary gift ever.


It's so BEAUTIFUL and congrats


----------



## KrissieNO.5




----------



## mundodabolsa

KrissieNO.5 said:


> x



Very nice! What skates are you in?  Celine or something else?  Can't make out the pattern but I like what I can see of them and am curious.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

KrissieNO.5 said:


>


Wowsee' looking cool with your box


----------



## jp23

KrissieNO.5 said:


>




So chic!!


----------



## casseyelsie

jp23 said:


> So chic!!




+1! [emoji7]


----------



## DDRbaglove

Bekimtl said:


> Love the Mini Celine Belt Bag for work!!! It's simple and chic. I like how the brand is so low key and not in your face as others like Prada, LV, MK.



Looks beautiful!! Agree it's a very classic looking gorgeous bag. I love that color


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mundodabolsa said:


> Very nice! What skates are you in?  Celine or something else?  Can't make out the pattern but I like what I can see of them and am curious.



They are actually Sam Edelman skates in boucle! I got them for a steal!



moi et mes sacs said:


> Wowsee' looking cool with your box





jp23 said:


> So chic!!





casseyelsie said:


> +1! [emoji7]



Thank you all so much!!


----------



## onepiece101

sainthood said:


> This is my first post and I'm happy it is! Received my gorgeous new tricolor Micro Luggage today from the new Winter '15 collection. Best anniversary gift ever.



Love love love the color combo! Gorgeous choice!


----------



## the_lvlady

tv_vt1809 said:


> Me with my 2 Celine today: Trio and Edge! &#128525;&#128525;



We are twins on the Edge! Gorgeous!


----------



## miazfryer

hikarupanda said:


> On our way to a wedding!
> https://instagram.com/p/8YwcOvPUOg/
> View attachment 3147467


That bag is to die for!!!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

miazfryer said:


> That bag is to die for!!!!!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## miazfryer

I love pairing my red Celine with a simple black and white outfit! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## casseyelsie

miazfryer said:


> I love pairing my red Celine with a simple black and white outfit! Thanks for letting me share




Love your modeling pic!  N your bag is such a timeless beauty too [emoji7]


----------



## lamb_lamb

Totally agreed. Love Celine.
Love your mini belt! So beautiful. I'm planning to get mini belt next. What leather is yours?
Trapeze and luggage are also great for work!


----------



## lms910

New Micro hanging out with her sunnies!!!!


----------



## mrob

miazfryer said:


> I love pairing my red Celine with a simple black and white outfit! Thanks for letting me share



Love your outfit! That Celine adds such a nice pop of colour.


----------



## Sunna

Out an about with my nearly 4 year old beauty yesterday


----------



## yinnie

Bam bams and vintage chanel for a garden wedding


----------



## Freckles1

On our way to Starbucks


----------



## Miss World

sainthood said:


> This is my first post and I'm happy it is! Received my gorgeous new tricolor Micro Luggage today from the new Winter '15 collection. Best anniversary gift ever.



Love that the colors on the front are nuetral black and beige, with a pop of yellow on the side. So unique and very Celine. The Celine Micro Luggage is honestly the perfect sized bag.


----------



## Miss World

ipekkeles said:


> My favorite bag in my collection: Celine tri-color textile micro luggage



This is a beautiful color combo, black, blue and cream! A statement bag but still very classic.


----------



## Miss World

EwaJP said:


> Love my Celine Micro in Dune. I haven't taken her out too much because I am so protective of her! Which is of course...pretty much against even owning a bag, whoops!
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to format the linking of photos as this is my first picture post! Sorry! The album link is here:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/7Xdjp
> 
> http://imgur.com/9kSyXD1



Such a gorgeous bag and the color is so elegant. You seem very happy with your new purchase! Super cute!


----------



## chicceline

Sunna said:


> Out an about with my nearly 4 year old beauty yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3160069


That colour is insane!!


----------



## Sunna

chicceline said:


> That colour is insane!!




Thank you!!


----------



## Miss World

vincent ko said:


> Here's me with my brand new Cèline that I just got today.



I love your outfit and the color of your Celine Luggage bag is perfection. What size is your Celine Luggage, is it the Mini or the Micro? xx


----------



## Miss World

dinabobina said:


> Just bought the vermillion Celine trapeze today from nyc boutique on madison! Still deciding if i should keep or exchange for another color/model? I have also purchased the Celine trapeze in navy blue and tricolor of white, camel and blue couple weeks ago!
> 
> Any thoughts on the vermillion color? Which to keep return? Also, one of my wishlist is the celine box in black and gold in a size medium! So also questioning whether to return any of these in exchange for celine box?



Gosh that Celine Trapeze in Vermillion orange is absolutely stunning against your dark outfit. I also love the tricolor Trapeze, looks so good!!


----------



## preppyboy8671

My new FURY in black and tortoise


----------



## preppyboy8671

From my SG trip last august (at the Ferragamo Boutique and in front of Prada)
Medium Luggage with Red edge
My old Tailor CL41031/S in Tortoise


----------



## missarewa

miazfryer said:


> I love pairing my red Celine with a simple black and white outfit! Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous bag and outfit!!


----------



## missarewa

Freckles1 said:


> On our way to Starbucks
> View attachment 3160187


----------



## miazfryer

mrob said:


> Love your outfit! That Celine adds such a nice pop of colour.





missarewa said:


> Gorgeous bag and outfit!!




Thank you guys )


----------



## alyssalenore

My phantom cabas tote [emoji7]


----------



## sunny07

My very first Celine! I've drooled over this style for a while and it's truly an amazing bag! The leather smell is divine too  Grey Celine Box classic size. Happy Friday indeed!


----------



## ashlie

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3166538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom cabas tote [emoji7]




So beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## missjenny2679

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3166538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom cabas tote [emoji7]




Thank you for sharing!!! I literally JUST purchased a red one! I see it as a sign I made the right choice, haha! Do you love it!?


----------



## Kai Lien

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3166538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom cabas tote [emoji7]



Wow!!! This is stunning!!!!


----------



## alyssalenore

missjenny2679 said:


> Thank you for sharing!!! I literally JUST purchased a red one! I see it as a sign I made the right choice, haha! Do you love it!?




I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## jp23

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3166538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom cabas tote [emoji7]




How are you liking this tote? Really want one but I'm afraid I'll turn it into a black hole!


----------



## BlueCherry

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3166538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom cabas tote [emoji7]




This is absolutely stunning. I'm trying to buy one right now but they seem to come with gold hw only. I have to wait until November to find out if there's any released with silver hw.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

sunny07 said:


> My very first Celine! I've drooled over this style for a while and it's truly an amazing bag! The leather smell is divine too  Grey Celine Box classic size. Happy Friday indeed!
> View attachment 3166558


What a beautiful bag. Love your cool look.


----------



## missjenny2679

alyssalenore said:


> I'm obsessed with it!




YAY! I am SO excited to get my bag now. I took forever to make up my mind! I kept going back to it though. I hope I'll love mine just as much! Do you find it to be a pretty durable bag? (Crossing fingers that you say "yes" haha![emoji6])


----------



## ChanelAddicts

Went to saks earlier and saw this. I had to get it! I love that it so simple and can be easily stack with other bracelet. "Knot bracelet"


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3166538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phantom cabas tote [emoji7]




Stunning! 

I need to take a stunning picture of my Souris phantom cabas tote too!


----------



## incoralblue

preppyboy8671 said:


> From my SG trip last august (at the Ferragamo Boutique and in front of Prada)
> Medium Luggage with Red edge
> My old Tailor CL41031/S in Tortoise
> View attachment 3166038
> View attachment 3166044




Love the bag. Which season is it from? Do they still make the luggage in Medium?


----------



## missjenny2679

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Stunning!
> 
> I need to take a stunning picture of my Souris phantom cabas tote too!




Please do! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## preppyboy8671

incoralblue said:


> Love the bag. Which season is it from? Do they still make the luggage in Medium?


Hi

I bought it 2011-2012 I think just not sure exactly which season.
Sorry not sure if it has been discontinued but possibly as I have not see any in Celine Boutiques of late.


----------



## Melow

ChanelAddicts said:


> Went to saks earlier and saw this. I had to get it! I love that it so simple and can be easily stack with other bracelet. "Knot bracelet"




May i ask how much this bracelet is?


----------



## ChanelAddicts

Melow said:


> May i ask how much this bracelet is?



It's $360.


----------



## GloriaQ

miazfryer said:


> I love pairing my red Celine with a simple black and white outfit! Thanks for letting me share



Stunning!! Love your shoes!


----------



## GloriaQ

Bekimtl said:


> Love the Mini Celine Belt Bag for work!!! It's simple and chic. I like how the brand is so low key and not in your face as others like Prada, LV, MK.



Oh God! This bag is to dye for !!!!


----------



## GloriaQ

rycechica1016 said:


> View attachment 3065056
> 
> I've had this trapeze since December of last year and it's my first time using it today. Almost let it go... and now i fell in love with her again. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



This color combination is stunning!! You should use it more often. It's eye catching!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ChanelAddicts said:


> Went to saks earlier and saw this. I had to get it! I love that it so simple and can be easily stack with other bracelet. "Knot bracelet"


Nicely pair with Clic-Clac


----------



## incoralblue

preppyboy8671 said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought it 2011-2012 I think just not sure exactly which season.
> Sorry not sure if it has been discontinued but possibly as I have not see any in Celine Boutiques of late.




Oh ok thanks. I thought it was discontinued after 2012, but your bag looked so new that I thought they started producing them again.


----------



## vincent ko

Miss World said:


> I love your outfit and the color of your Celine Luggage bag is perfection. What size is your Celine Luggage, is it the Mini or the Micro? xx


It's the mini version and thank you so much!


----------



## preppyboy8671

incoralblue said:


> Oh ok thanks. I thought it was discontinued after 2012, but your bag looked so new that I thought they started producing them again.




Thanks! Well i take great care of my bags


----------



## heiress-ox

My classic Mini Luggage on a fall walk


----------



## BlueCherry

heiress-ox said:


> My classic Mini Luggage on a fall walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169979




I just love everything about this pic!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

heiress-ox said:


> My classic Mini Luggage on a fall walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169979




Gorgeous picture featuring a beautiful lady and her pretty bag!!


----------



## heiress-ox

BigCherry said:


> I just love everything about this pic!!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Gorgeous picture featuring a beautiful lady and her pretty bag!!



Thanks so much ladies


----------



## kdoll

Lunch date! [emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## kdoll

heiress-ox said:


> My classic Mini Luggage on a fall walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169979




Gorgeous pic babe and stunning bag [emoji177]


----------



## Virginiamb

Sunna said:


> Out an about with my nearly 4 year old beauty yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3160069




Gorgeous is it black or navy and I can not believe she is 4 years old!  Had zero slouching!


----------



## Sunna

Virginiamb said:


> Gorgeous is it black or navy and I can not believe she is 4 years old!  Had zero slouching!




Thank you! The color is called dark navy, most people think it is black. 
I didn't wear it much the first year,was afraid to because of the price  Since then I have bought other,and more expensive bags,so I am not afraid anymore  
Nearly 4 years old,bought it on my 40th birthday january 2012.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Sunna said:


> Out an about with my nearly 4 year old beauty yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3160069


omg your bag is gorgeous!! LOVE!


----------



## StefaniJoy

sainthood said:


> This is my first post and I'm happy it is! Received my gorgeous new tricolor Micro Luggage today from the new Winter '15 collection. Best anniversary gift ever.


KILLER BAG!! Gorgeous )


----------



## Sunna

StefaniJoy said:


> omg your bag is gorgeous!! LOVE!




Thanks! Yes,she is a beauty!!


----------



## BlueCherry

New Céline wallet with black interior and painted edges [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jp23

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3171846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171847
> 
> 
> New Céline wallet with black interior and painted edges [emoji173]&#65039;




Love the edges! The red is a great pop!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

heiress-ox said:


> My classic Mini Luggage on a fall walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169979


Great shot


----------



## Sparkledolll

An oldie but I love her [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

Natalie j said:


> An oldie but I love her [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172602




Ooooo what's the name? Really lovely! The tie detail is so sweet and the color is so rich [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

jp23 said:


> Ooooo what's the name? Really lovely! The tie detail is so sweet and the color is so rich [emoji7]



Thank you! It's from 2011 so I really don't remember the name. I also have it in grey. I know it was also available in black, white and beige.


----------



## BlueCherry

jp23 said:


> Love the edges! The red is a great pop!




Thanks jp [emoji6]


----------



## Miss World

Ndahlhoff said:


> Celine Python Indigo Phantom



Such a luxurious bag, love the size, color and Python skin leather, just beautiful.


----------



## ssv003

Heading to work with my Edge on this beautiful Tuesday morning!


----------



## vinotastic

Natalie j said:


> An oldie but I love her [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172602


its beautiful!  love the VCA jewels too


----------



## Kat Madridista

It was sunny out in London that day, so I had the courage to take my new trio out.


----------



## Winston3043

heiress-ox said:


> My classic Mini Luggage on a fall walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169979



love the bag and the leaves! perfect fall pic!


----------



## jp23

Out for lunch with my trapeze and Furbert


----------



## missarewa

ssv003 said:


> Heading to work with my Edge on this beautiful Tuesday morning!
> 
> View attachment 3176673



Lovely!! The edge is the best work bag I've ever had. Your neutral bicolor is sure to match a lot of outfits


----------



## BlueCherry

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3176879
> 
> 
> Out for lunch with my trapeze and Furbert




Furbert is really cute [emoji6]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Natalie j said:


> An oldie but I love her [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172602


wow gorgeous


----------



## ssv003

missarewa said:


> Lovely!! The edge is the best work bag I've ever had. Your neutral bicolor is sure to match a lot of outfits




Thank you so much, missarewa! Totally agree. It's such a wonderful work bag.


----------



## jp23

loukpeach said:


> wow gorgeous




+1


----------



## jp23

BigCherry said:


> Furbert is really cute [emoji6]




Thank you [emoji39]


----------



## Stella0925

Harper Quinn said:


> and again!


Cat Twins lol


----------



## Harper Quinn

Stella0925 said:


> Cat Twins lol


----------



## sanbao

Nice to see you all~~~My box in a raining day~~~~


----------



## Harper Quinn

hanging out with the phantom


----------



## DDRbaglove

Beautiful bags!!! Love the kitties too


----------



## DDRbaglove

Beautiful bags!!! Love the kitties too  mine love getting into my bags and looking around for hair bands to steal.


----------



## hobogirl77

it would be nice to start a "our pets and our bags" forum what do you guys think?? in all designer categories
...think it will be cute :]


----------



## hobogirl77

Harper Quinn said:


> hanging out with the phantom


 
so cute!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

sanbao said:


> Nice to see you all~~~My box in a raining day~~~~


Love the look


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sanbao said:


> Nice to see you all~~~My box in a raining day~~~~


You look good!


----------



## Gemmathilde

Harper Quinn said:


> hanging out with the phantom




Your cat is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jayohwhy

hobogirl77 said:


> it would be nice to start a "our pets and our bags" forum what do you guys think?? in all designer categories
> ...think it will be cute :]



LV has a thread for it, but it would be cute to have a thread for it in the general forum


----------



## Harper Quinn

DDRbaglove said:


> Beautiful bags!!! Love the kitties too


Thanks! Kitties are adorable!



hobogirl77 said:


> it would be nice to start a "our pets and our bags" forum what do you guys think?? in all designer categories
> ...think it will be cute :]


What a lovely idea!



hobogirl77 said:


> so cute!!


Thank you!



Gemmathilde said:


> Your cat is so gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Frederiquevdb

Harper Quinn said:


> hanging out with the phantom


This is the cutest thing


----------



## Harper Quinn

Frederiquevdb said:


> This is the cutest thing



thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Harper Quinn

Quickie bathroom pic with slate blue phantom!


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> Quickie bathroom pic with slate blue phantom!




Looks great with that colour top [emoji3]


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> Looks great with that colour top [emoji3]



thank you! I think I look a bit like Sideshow Bob in that picture!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> thank you! I think I look a bit like Sideshow Bob in that picture!!




Had to google him. Just saw a colourful character with big hair [emoji23]


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> Had to google him. Just saw a colourful character with big hair [emoji23]



a special one for sure! &#128514; wasn't the look I was going for lol!


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> a special one for sure! [emoji23] wasn't the look I was going for lol!




Either way it looks pretty good to me [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> Either way it looks pretty good to me [emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Harper Quinn said:


> Quickie bathroom pic with slate blue phantom!


Gorgeous


----------



## Harper Quinn

LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous



thanks a lot!


----------



## makeupmama

Little miss Belt ready to take the kids out this Saturday morning. Have a good one, guys!


----------



## Bagzzonly

Harper Quinn said:


> Quickie bathroom pic with slate blue phantom!



Beautiful blue and love the contrast with the top!


----------



## Bagzzonly

makeupmama said:


> Little miss Belt ready to take the kids out this Saturday morning. Have a good one, guys!



Gorgeous bag and I love the Christmas decor


----------



## fettfleck

Just got myself a little sister for my Micro! The Nano ist so cute!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

fettfleck said:


> Just got myself a little sister for my Micro! The Nano ist so cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 3196168




Love that pic and love black. How do you use both of them?


----------



## Harper Quinn

makeupmama said:


> Little miss Belt ready to take the kids out this Saturday morning. Have a good one, guys!



Love it!


----------



## Harper Quinn

makeupmama said:


> Little miss Belt ready to take the kids out this Saturday morning. Have a good one, guys!





wonger1024 said:


> Beautiful blue and love the contrast with the top!



Thank you!


----------



## yangski

My first Celine, micro goat leather and lighter


----------



## onepiece101

yangski said:


> View attachment 3196666
> 
> 
> My first Celine, micro goat leather and lighter



Such an amazing color and it looks great on you!


----------



## ceedoan

makeupmama said:


> Little miss Belt ready to take the kids out this Saturday morning. Have a good one, guys!


 

gorgeous!! i just bought a mini belt myself, still waiting for her arrival. your pic makes me even more excited to get mine!!


----------



## yangski

onepiece101 said:


> Such an amazing color and it looks great on you!




Tnx, but that's my sis modeling! [emoji1]SA said its limited color and only one available that time...


----------



## fettfleck

BigCherry said:


> Love that pic and love black. How do you use both of them?




Thank you! I have the Micro for about 3 years and have been using it as my work bag alot. It still looks perfect ans holds its shape even while I don't baby it much. The leather is just superstrong and I still love that bag. So chic! I usually carry laptop or my ipad in it. If I just go out for fun, just necessities. The nano I just got a few days ago and have been using it for short strolls. I think it will be perfect for a evening out being semichic and semilegere. I just really love this design and its understatement!


----------



## BlueCherry

fettfleck said:


> Thank you! I have the Micro for about 3 years and have been using it as my work bag alot. It still looks perfect ans holds its shape even while I don't baby it much. The leather is just superstrong and I still love that bag. So chic! I usually carry laptop or my ipad in it. If I just go out for fun, just necessities. The nano I just got a few days ago and have been using it for short strolls. I think it will be perfect for a evening out being semichic and semilegere. I just really love this design and its understatement!



Yes it is very chic, I love mine.  Ive had it for 3 months and used it non stop - to the point that I kind of don't want to buy a new bag in case I have to switch out 

Would the celine zip round continental wallet fit in the nano?  Thanks


----------



## Virginiamb

yangski said:


> View attachment 3196666
> 
> 
> My first Celine, micro goat leather and lighter




Love[emoji173]&#65039;. I just sold my micro and got a mini but afraid too heavy.  My mini is caramel and I wonder if they made a micro in that color.


----------



## fettfleck

BigCherry said:


> Yes it is very chic, I love mine.  Ive had it for 3 months and used it non stop - to the point that I kind of don't want to buy a new bag in case I have to switch out
> 
> 
> 
> Would the celine zip round continental wallet fit in the nano?  Thanks




I hear you! I love using my Micro, too, even after 3 years it is one of my favourite bags!

About the celine zip around. I don't own one, but I have a zippy which is a similar size (20x11cm), which should be around the size of the celine wallet (internet says 8" x 4"), which does fit the nano without a problem.


----------



## jax818

Getting the trapeze in my bag rotation.  It's been sitting in my closet for awhile now.  Forgot how much I loved her!


----------



## hikarupanda

Me and my red box going out for the first time! [emoji173]&#65039; 

https://instagram.com/p/-reXMNPUPO/


----------



## cmm62

hikarupanda said:


> Me and my red box going out for the first time! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/-reXMNPUPO/
> View attachment 3201203




Love this. The box is so classy and that color[emoji7]


----------



## Yenkluu

jax818 said:


> Getting the trapeze in my bag rotation.  It's been sitting in my closet for awhile now.  Forgot how much I loved her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199668



Omg your trapeze is gorgeous! How long have you had her? She looks brand new! I'm thinking about getting a trapeze but I'm concerned about the slouching in a mini. Could you perhaps give me some advice? Tia!


----------



## jax818

Yenkluu said:


> Omg your trapeze is gorgeous! How long have you had her? She looks brand new! I'm thinking about getting a trapeze but I'm concerned about the slouching in a mini. Could you perhaps give me some advice? Tia!




Thanks!  I only had her for 6 months but I bought her preloved.  I'm using a samorga insert organizer to help keep its shape.  I highly recommend it because I noticed slouching right away when I took out the insert.  It also keeps the leather lining clean and protected from scratches.


----------



## Yenkluu

jax818 said:


> Thanks!  I only had her for 6 months but I bought her preloved.  I'm using a samorga insert organizer to help keep its shape.  I highly recommend it because I noticed slouching right away when I took out the insert.  It also keeps the leather lining clean and protected from scratches.



Oh wow that's a great idea! So it doesn't show signs of slouching with the insert in there? If that's the case, I should think about getting one soon!


----------



## XmL

Out with my phantom cabas tote


----------



## hikarupanda

cmm62 said:


> Love this. The box is so classy and that color[emoji7]




Thank you!! This is gonna be one of my favorite winter bags!


----------



## Milky caramel

With my Trio in Africa!


----------



## nnrs321

scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlt1/t31.0-8/12029556_1070691556282951_5001898301517255051_o.jpg
Always prefer black for any classic collection.


----------



## NatalieChore

Got this pre owned cabas on tradesy for $320! And this zip around wallet brand new on eBay for $400! Loving them both!


----------



## makeupmama

Off to work with my belt! This is my only Celine bag....so far. I love how it can pull a look together. Have a great week guys!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

XmL said:


> View attachment 3201354
> 
> 
> Out with my phantom cabas tote


Gorgeous!


----------



## Yenkluu

makeupmama said:


> Off to work with my belt! This is my only Celine bag....so far. I love how it can pull a look together. Have a great week guys!



So beautiful &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## chanelche

Super cute!


----------



## jp23

Just sharing my trapeze!


----------



## amberjj

thats gorgeous


----------



## mintmatcha

jp23 said:


> Just sharing my trapeze!
> View attachment 3212165


 
super cute! especially with the fendi furry thing 
is your trapeze in mini size?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Taking my mini Python box out to lunch [emoji16]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini Python box out to lunch [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215085


It's divine!


----------



## Auvina15

jp23 said:


> Just sharing my trapeze!
> View attachment 3212165


Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Natalie j said:


> Taking my mini Python box out to lunch [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215085


Just gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

LOUKPEACH said:


> It's divine!







Auvina15 said:


> Just gorgeous! Love it!




Thank you so much! Happy holidays [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## leona_tsai

me and my Celine medium luggage in python


----------



## odanana

I promised myself not to get any bag if I didn't find this one during my trip to Paris. And I did  it was already off season at that time. So I called lafayette to ask. When I came into the store I didn't see any! Luckily it was actually kept at the back


----------



## cassisberry

Great deals! Enjoy!



NatalieChore said:


> Got this pre owned cabas on tradesy for $320! And this zip around wallet brand new on eBay for $400! Loving them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207575


----------



## marcials_mom

can someone help me please. i would love to get a croc embossed phantom but i've never held one. i want to know how it compares to the regular phantoms. it it heavier or lighter? is the leather the same? harder or softer? would appreciate any insight  happy holidays!


----------



## marcials_mom

Happy new year everyone! Sharing a pic with my celine gourmette


----------



## lms910

out shopping with my trio!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

leona_tsai said:


> me and my Celine medium luggage in python


So chic


----------



## l.ch.

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3228410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out shopping with my trio!



Oh, red!!!!


----------



## l.ch.

jp23 said:


> Just sharing my trapeze!
> View attachment 3212165



I love the trapeze! Too bad it can't be worn cross body... Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## l.ch.

Harper Quinn said:


> hanging out with the phantom



Such a cute, fluffy cat! I just want to hug her! The bag is beautiful of course, too


----------



## l.ch.

Natalie j said:


> An oldie but I love her [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172602



Beautiful bag and color!


----------



## jp23

l.ch. said:


> I love the trapeze! Too bad it can't be worn cross body... Yours is gorgeous!




I totally agree with you I think it would do well with a crossbody! Thank you!


----------



## jp23

Trapeze and Furbert today &#127781;[emoji92][emoji177]


----------



## hikarupanda

First time out with my red box this year!


----------



## amadea88

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3229544
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze and Furbert today &#127781;[emoji92][emoji177]



Looking fabulous!


----------



## amadea88

hikarupanda said:


> First time out with my red box this year!
> 
> View attachment 3229557



Drooling over your box...so gorgeous!


----------



## mmr

hikarupanda said:


> First time out with my red box this year!
> 
> View attachment 3229557


So gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3229544
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze and Furbert today &#127781;[emoji92][emoji177]


Love them all


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hikarupanda said:


> First time out with my red box this year!
> 
> View attachment 3229557


One of the best Red from Celine IMO cool!


----------



## hikarupanda

amadea88 said:


> Drooling over your box...so gorgeous!







mmr said:


> So gorgeous!







LOUKPEACH said:


> One of the best Red from Celine IMO cool!




Thank you all! Yes, this red is gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Auvina15

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3229544
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze and Furbert today &#127781;[emoji92][emoji177]



So beautiful!!!


----------



## Auvina15

hikarupanda said:


> First time out with my red box this year!
> 
> View attachment 3229557



Definitely a gorgeous red box!!! Love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3229544
> 
> 
> 
> Trapeze and Furbert today &#127781;[emoji92][emoji177]



Your bag and accessories look fab


----------



## cheburashka73

My new Celine Trapeze, sorry for the quality of the pic [emoji1]
I was waiting for my son while he was in fitting room,and decided to take some cool shots in big mirror, but it seems need some skills [emoji12]


----------



## jp23

BigCherry said:


> Your bag and accessories look fab







amadea88 said:


> Looking fabulous!







LOUKPEACH said:


> Love them all







Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful!!!




Thanks all!!! Furbert sends you lots of love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jp23

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3236701
> 
> My new Celine Trapeze, sorry for the quality of the pic [emoji1]
> I was waiting for my son while he was in fitting room,and decided to take some cool shots in big mirror, but it seems need some skills [emoji12]




Love the outfit! Leather [emoji169]


----------



## cheburashka73

jp23 said:


> Love the outfit! Leather [emoji169]




Tks, its my new IRO jacket! I love it too[emoji7]


----------



## Rumpetaske

leona_tsai said:


> me and my Celine medium luggage in python




Would you mine telling me if you use any leather conditioner on your bag? And how your python is holding up? Have the scales lifted? I just got a mini luggage in python so I'm curious


----------



## Auvina15

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3236701
> 
> My new Celine Trapeze, sorry for the quality of the pic [emoji1]
> I was waiting for my son while he was in fitting room,and decided to take some cool shots in big mirror, but it seems need some skills [emoji12]



So cool! Love the trapeze colors combo!


----------



## Virginiamb

I searched high and low for this Caramel baby calfskin mini and have decided the mini is too heavy  Does anyone know if they made this color in the micro?


----------



## StefaniJoy

I believe it was a 2013 color in the Micro


----------



## Virginiamb

StefaniJoy said:


> I believe it was a 2013 color in the Micro




I had a hard time locating this one and I better finding a micro would definitely be harder


----------



## loveydovey35

My navy blue calfskin Celine, love it!


----------



## MAGJES

loveydovey35 said:


> My navy blue calfskin Celine, love it!



What beautiful leather!


----------



## loveydovey35

MAGJES said:


> What beautiful leather!


 


Thank you! Its more structured and the bottom and overall bag does NOT sag like some of the other leathers.


----------



## LI94

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ms08c

Black x White Kinda day! Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Working from home today.. with my Celine phantom in slate blue


----------



## Charmaine13

Harper Quinn said:


> Working from home today.. with my Celine phantom in slate blue


I love your phantom! What season is this colour from?


----------



## Duessa

since I've been getting some color transfer on the back of my nano from dark denim, I started wearing it with lighter jeans and found that souris looks super crisp against white!


----------



## BlueCherry

Duessa said:


> since I've been getting some color transfer on the back of my nano from dark denim, I started wearing it with lighter jeans and found that souris looks super crisp against white!




It looks great. I love white jeans especially with neutrals.


----------



## Virginiamb

Duessa said:


> since I've been getting some color transfer on the back of my nano from dark denim, I started wearing it with lighter jeans and found that souris looks super crisp against white!




WOW!!!!  That looks great!!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Charmaine13 said:


> I love your phantom! What season is this colour from?



Thank you! I am not 100% sure but think it was s/s 14.


----------



## Charmaine13

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you! I am not 100% sure but think it was s/s 14.


Thank you!


----------



## Charmaine13

Duessa said:


> since I've been getting some color transfer on the back of my nano from dark denim, I started wearing it with lighter jeans and found that souris looks super crisp against white!


I love your style! Such a great colour


----------



## mushashi415

Duessa said:


> since I've been getting some color transfer on the back of my nano from dark denim, I started wearing it with lighter jeans and found that souris looks super crisp against white!




Wow. So pretty


----------



## pereisu

Out with my mini luggage today! Love this bag!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

pereisu said:


> View attachment 3246163
> View attachment 3246164
> 
> 
> Out with my mini luggage today! Love this bag!




I love this bag too!  It looks fantastic with your sweater and scarf.


----------



## pereisu

MustLuvDogs said:


> I love this bag too!  It looks fantastic with your sweater and scarf.




Thank you!!


----------



## Freckles1

pereisu said:


> View attachment 3246163
> View attachment 3246164
> 
> 
> Out with my mini luggage today! Love this bag!




You two look cozy!!!!


----------



## Miss World

jax818 said:


> Getting the trapeze in my bag rotation.  It's been sitting in my closet for awhile now.  Forgot how much I loved her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199668



Such a beautiful color combination on your Trapeze!!


----------



## mushashi415

On my way to see our boo with miss twisted!


----------



## mushashi415

pereisu said:


> View attachment 3246163
> View attachment 3246164
> 
> 
> Out with my mini luggage today! Love this bag!




 Very nice outfit you look great


----------



## pereisu

Freckles1 said:


> You two look cozy!!!!




Heading out into the cold together! Gotta cozy up[emoji6]


----------



## pereisu

mushashi415 said:


> Very nice outfit you look great




Thank you!


----------



## highend

mushashi415 said:


> On my way to see our boo with miss twisted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246861


 
love the color!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pereisu said:


> View attachment 3246163
> View attachment 3246164
> 
> 
> Out with my mini luggage today! Love this bag!


Classic bag nice!


----------



## MissSteel

We have very crisp winter weather here in Finland atm (-20 C), but I don't care since I have my Céline nano luggage as my faithful companion.


----------



## highend

MissSteel said:


> We have very crisp winter weather here in Finland atm (-20 C), but I don't care since I have my Céline nano luggage as my faithful companion.


love the color combo....for some reason your Nano looks so big in that pic


----------



## MissSteel

highend said:


> love the color combo....for some reason your Nano looks so big in that pic



Might be because I'm a bit tiny myself  For example the length of nano's strap is actually too long for me, so I prefer to wear it with long coats (and always cross body) because then it doesn't look like it's hangin so low.


----------



## Homiesgirl

MissSteel said:


> Might be because I'm a bit tiny myself  For example the length of nano's strap is actually too long for me, so I prefer to wear it with long coats (and always cross body) because then it doesn't look like it's hangin so low.




Love your style! I'm kind of thinking of getting a nano (I know! Like only now!!) so thinking, can't stop thinking! 

What's your advise? I'm 5'4" - yea the strap issue [emoji23]. But I'm beginning to feel it's not much of an issue? Long strap looks kind of cool with summer dresses yea? Or nay? Hmmm...

Help.


----------



## jeninvan

Since its -10 and no sun out took Miss yellow phantom to work with me to ad a little sunshine in my office this Friday


----------



## l.ch.

jeninvan said:


> Since its -10 and no sun out took Miss yellow phantom to work with me to ad a little sunshine in my office this Friday



Gorgeous! I love yellow!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MissSteel said:


> We have very crisp winter weather here in Finland atm (-20 C), but I don't care since I have my Céline nano luggage as my faithful companion.


Color combos and leather varieties of this bag are amazing!


----------



## MissSteel

Homiesgirl said:


> Love your style! I'm kind of thinking of getting a nano (I know! Like only now!!) so thinking, can't stop thinking!
> 
> What's your advise? I'm 5'4" - yea the strap issue [emoji23]. But I'm beginning to feel it's not much of an issue? Long strap looks kind of cool with summer dresses yea? Or nay? Hmmm...
> 
> Help.



I'm 5'3'' so maybe you'll have little less trouble with the strap if you end up buying a nano 

And yeah, I think that the long strap will work well with summer dresses also. But then I'm not sure how it would look with jeans and a top for example, when you're this small. Also the bag bounces a little bit when I walk (bags with shorter straps do not bounce at all). I still don't want a cobbler to shorten the strap, because I think the long strap is essential for nano, we short people just have to live with it if we really want the nano.


----------



## Floozie Kitten

jeninvan said:


> Since its -10 and no sun out took Miss yellow phantom to work with me to ad a little sunshine in my office this Friday



Beautiful.... Just beautiful.


----------



## aga5

jeninvan said:


> Since its -10 and no sun out took Miss yellow phantom to work with me to ad a little sunshine in my office this Friday



Beautiful, where did you get the twillies if you don't mind me asking, I have the same yellow and love what you did with it


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jeninvan said:


> Since its -10 and no sun out took Miss yellow phantom to work with me to ad a little sunshine in my office this Friday


Bright and shine!


----------



## amadea88

jeninvan said:


> Since its -10 and no sun out took Miss yellow phantom to work with me to ad a little sunshine in my office this Friday



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## marcials_mom

Omg this is too gorgeous!!! TDF!


----------



## megchuahiock

Took my new Celine luggage nano for a spin today [emoji173]&#65039; Taken as I was gassing up [emoji16]


----------



## StefaniJoy

megchuahiock said:


> View attachment 3260748
> 
> 
> Took my new Celine luggage nano for a spin today [emoji173]&#65039; Taken as I was gassing up [emoji16]




Hi, beautiful nano! What color is that? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## megchuahiock

StefaniJoy said:


> Hi, beautiful nano! What color is that? [emoji7][emoji7]




Hello! I believe its Dune  its a little lighter in actual, here in the photo it was around 4pm so the sun was setting outside. Got it on a trip to Munich last December, and almost instantly told the SA to grab it when I saw it so I didnt have much time to ask for the specifics as I was in a hurry to pay for it and get the tax refund [emoji23]


----------



## tv_vt1809

Mini belt in light taupe - pic from my instagram &#128523;&#128523;


----------



## StefaniJoy

megchuahiock said:


> Hello! I believe its Dune  its a little lighter in actual, here in the photo it was around 4pm so the sun was setting outside. Got it on a trip to Munich last December, and almost instantly told the SA to grab it when I saw it so I didnt have much time to ask for the specifics as I was in a hurry to pay for it and get the tax refund [emoji23]




I have a black micro in smooth calf that I love. I was never a fan of the Dune color but yours looks AMAZING! Enjoy her [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## megchuahiock

tv_vt1809 said:


> Mini belt in light taupe - pic from my instagram &#128523;&#128523;


Beautiful!! love the outfit too!


----------



## Kendie26

tv_vt1809 said:


> Mini belt in light taupe - pic from my instagram &#128523;&#128523;



Wow, you look incredible! What a truly gorgeous photo. Love the hat, hair, coat & bag!!


----------



## perleegirl

Duessa said:


> since I've been getting some color transfer on the back of my nano from dark denim, I started wearing it with lighter jeans and found that souris looks super crisp against white!




Color transfer with souris?[emoji15] Really? I just purchased it in the mini, instead of dune, because I thought it would be safe against color transfer.


----------



## Duessa

perleegirl said:


> Color transfer with souris?[emoji15] Really? I just purchased it in the mini, instead of dune, because I thought it would be safe against color transfer.




it is definitely safer than dune when it comes to color transfer, but there is some slight darkening that can happen. That said, I wear almost exclusively black jeans, so souris might fare better with regular denim that isn't as dark


----------



## sleepiepanda

tv_vt1809 said:


> mini belt in light taupe - pic from my instagram &#128523;&#128523;



&#128525;


----------



## amadea88

tv_vt1809 said:


> Mini belt in light taupe - pic from my instagram &#128523;&#128523;



Looking fabulous!


----------



## allofthebags

tv_vt1809 said:


> Mini belt in light taupe - pic from my instagram [emoji39][emoji39]




This pic is perfection and your mini belt is just divine! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127998;


----------



## feikku

My navy & red Micro luggage from Dec'15/Spring '16 collection


----------



## onepiece101

Such a cool combination! The red gives that perfect little pop to the bag.


----------



## ashlie

Hello ladies! 
I placed an order at the Celine store two days ago. How long does it take for them to process it (check all the credit card info and address are correct) and ship it? I tried to find the answer but I couldn't find anything on it!! If anyone has ever done this please let me know. I'm so anxious!! Thank you [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## highend

ashlie said:


> Hello ladies!
> I placed an order at the Celine store two days ago. How long does it take for them to process it (check all the credit card info and address are correct) and ship it? I tried to find the answer but I couldn't find anything on it!! If anyone has ever done this please let me know. I'm so anxious!! Thank you [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




In my experience, it was processed and shipped the same day.  You should definitely call/email the store to get an update on the status and your tracking details...not sure why they wouldn't have advised you of that upfront.


Good luck


----------



## ashlie

highend said:


> In my experience, it was processed and shipped the same day.  You should definitely call/email the store to get an update on the status and your tracking details...not sure why they wouldn't have advised you of that upfront.
> 
> 
> Good luck




I contacted my SA and she said that it was shipped this morning. I confirmed that with ups. However, I never received an email confirmation nor did I receive an invoice. The receipt will be in the package correct?


----------



## alyssalenore

My Céline Classic Box in Calfskin Liege leather, Souris color.


----------



## onepiece101

Such a lovely color that goes well with everything! I rarely see the grey color!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ashlie said:


> I contacted my SA and she said that it was shipped this morning. I confirmed that with ups. However, I never received an email confirmation nor did I receive an invoice. *The receipt will be in the package correct?*



Correct. 

They're not an automated online shop.  You wouldn't receive an email unless your SA sent you a personal one with shipment details and scanned your receipt for you, and that's not common practice unless you ask for it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Not in action but a mod shot of the Soft tote...love this style and regret not having gotten this sooner...it is so carefree and suited to my needs. I love the broader shoulder strap it stays put on my shoulder. Quite surprised there are not so many fans of the style !


----------



## miffytoki

rx4dsoul said:


> Not in action but a mod shot of the Soft tote...love this style and regret not having gotten this sooner...it is so carefree and suited to my needs. I love the broader shoulder strap it stays put on my shoulder. Quite surprised there are not so many fans of the style !



I love this! i often considered this bag too - I love large soft floppy bags.


----------



## TankerToad

Runway Summer 2016 pillow


----------



## ashlie

Xx


----------



## tayalese

Finally out with my bi-color cabas! Happy Friday!!


----------



## onepiece101

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3285822
> 
> 
> Finally out with my bi-color cabas! Happy Friday!!



Such a lovely color combination and the puff charm is so cute with it!


----------



## purplelinlin

alyssalenore said:


> View attachment 3282227
> 
> 
> My Céline Classic Box in Calfskin Liege leather, Souris color.




Love the colour.

May I ask which season is it from?


----------



## alyssalenore

purplelinlin said:


> Love the colour.
> 
> May I ask which season is it from?




I believe it's Fall 2015


----------



## ashlie

tayalese said:


> View attachment 3285822
> 
> 
> Finally out with my bi-color cabas! Happy Friday!!




So beautiful!! Where is your charm from?


----------



## tayalese

ashlie said:


> So beautiful!! Where is your charm from?



Thank you! I purchased it from Amazon, link below 


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...I3D7BQ4J4L4WCY&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl


----------



## purplefoam

My mini 
Some blue for monday blues!


----------



## ashlie

purplefoam said:


> My mini
> 
> Some blue for monday blues!




You mini is so beautiful!! Especially with the twill!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lms910

I LOVE twillies on Celine but have been hesitant with mine! Anyone else do it?


----------



## ashlie

lms910 said:


> I LOVE twillies on Celine but have been hesitant with mine! Anyone else do it?




Yes!! I love twills on my Celine [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## cmm62

ashlie said:


> Yes!! I love twills on my Celine [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295122




I LOVE that bag. The details in the stitching makes it [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## purplefoam

cmm62 said:


> I LOVE that bag. The details in the stitching makes it [emoji108]&#127995;


Totally agree, the details on the stitching is gorgeous. I think celine looks good with twilly as it gives it a certain chicness. I don't know thats just me


----------



## ashlie

cmm62 said:


> I LOVE that bag. The details in the stitching makes it [emoji108]&#127995;







purplefoam said:


> Totally agree, the details on the stitching is gorgeous. I think celine looks good with twilly as it gives it a certain chicness. I don't know thats just me




Hank you so much ladies!! But your not alone. I think they can compliment the bag quite well. Plus they protect your handles!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Phantom and the bug


----------



## ashlie

Harper Quinn said:


> Phantom and the bug




I love your bug!! It pairs so nicely with your bag [emoji136]&#127996;[emoji136]&#127996;


----------



## Harper Quinn

ashlie said:


> I love your bug!! It pairs so nicely with your bag [emoji136]&#127996;[emoji136]&#127996;



Thanks a lot! &#127800;&#127800;


----------



## GemsBerry

Micro in dark Taupe


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ashlie said:


> yes!! I love twills on my celine [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295122



gorgeous!


----------



## ashlie

yoyotomatoe said:


> gorgeous!




Thank you!!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## SCI

My Celine micro is turning into a diaper bag...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

SCI said:


> View attachment 3301897
> 
> My Celine micro is turning into a diaper bag...




Mommy life takes over. My current diaper bag = Antigona lol


----------



## StefaniJoy

And it's a GORGEOUS diaper bag! [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## ritzy

GemsBerry said:


> Micro in dark Taupe




Wow! What a great combo!


----------



## GemsBerry

ritzy said:


> Wow! What a great combo!



Thank you. I like when Celine plays with classic designs


----------



## yoyotomatoe

I was twilly inspired by one of the TPF gals so got my first twilly to decorate my Mini


----------



## Virginiamb

yoyotomatoe said:


> I was twilly inspired by one of the TPF gals so got my first twilly to decorate my Mini




That really looks good!  I have never been able to get mine on my handles good of my Lindy.  Beautiful!


----------



## ashlie

yoyotomatoe said:


> I was twilly inspired by one of the TPF gals so got my first twilly to decorate my Mini




Omg looks so beautiful!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Virginiamb said:


> That really looks good!  I have never been able to get mine on my handles good of my Lindy.  Beautiful!



Thank you hun. It actually took me a few tries. I was starting to think it wasn't going to work out.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ashlie said:


> Omg looks so beautiful!!!



Thanks ashlie. Actually you were my inspiration


----------



## ashlie

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thanks ashlie. Actually you were my inspiration




No way! That is so sweet!! You made my night [emoji136]&#127996; Your twill combo does look amazing though. You paired it with the color of your Celine so perfectly. I always thought my first Celine was going to be the color of yours. Oh well guess I'll just have to get another...darn! Hehe [emoji23]


----------



## ashlie

GemsBerry said:


> Micro in dark Taupe




Such a unique bag. I love it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ashlie said:


> No way! That is so sweet!! You made my night [emoji136]&#127996; Your twill combo does look amazing though. You paired it with the color of your Celine so perfectly. I always thought my first Celine was going to be the color of yours. Oh well guess I'll just have to get another...darn! Hehe [emoji23]


&#128514; meanwhile I loooove the colour of yours. Maybe I'll need to get another as well &#128525;


----------



## yinnie

My small brick box at dinner


----------



## GemsBerry

ashlie said:


> Such a unique bag. I love it!



Thank you Ashlie


----------



## s.h.e

Burgundy mini



Mini belt



Tan phantom



Red large trio

My Celine family, but the knot bracelet and sunnies are not in the photo.


----------



## GemsBerry

s.h.e said:


> View attachment 3307754
> 
> Burgundy mini
> 
> View attachment 3307755
> 
> Mini belt
> 
> View attachment 3307756
> 
> Tan phantom
> 
> View attachment 3307757
> 
> Red large trio
> 
> My Celine family, but the knot bracelet and sunnies are not in the photo.


Great choices!


----------



## s.h.e

GemsBerry said:


> Great choices!




Thanks Gemsberry, your micro Taupe is gorgeous!


----------



## GemsBerry

s.h.e said:


> Thanks Gemsberry, your micro Taupe is gorgeous!



Thank you S.h.e


----------



## dotty8

yoyotomatoe said:


> I was twilly inspired by one of the TPF gals so got my first twilly to decorate my Mini




This looks beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

GemsBerry said:


> Great choices!




Love them all, especially your mini belt!! Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

dotty8 said:


> This looks beautiful



Thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Rainy spring day in London &#128166;&#127782;&#128167;&#9748;&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Rainy spring day in London [emoji97]&#127782;[emoji98][emoji299]&#65039;




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;what a perfect look! Great pic !


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;what a perfect look! Great pic !



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## cruz_andmama

Went out for lunch today with my large red trio [emoji7]


----------



## Harper Quinn

wearing my celine nano in dune to the theatre, from my instagram


----------



## jamiiejame

Lunch with my latest acquisition from Celine . Though she is very heavy and really hurts my arm as a daily bag lol.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

foxie-pooh said:


> Does random bloggers count? Anyways...I found a few, but I think they fit in this thread better than the celeb in celine thread


hehe the girl is famous too! she's celebrity HK singer kary ng


----------



## jax818

Taking out the trapeze.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3322395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out the trapeze.




Looking great


----------



## jax818

Sweetyqbk said:


> Looking great




Thanks!


----------



## cmm62

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 3317853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with my latest acquisition from Celine . Though she is very heavy and really hurts my arm as a daily bag lol.




Worth it - love that bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> wearing my celine nano in dune to the theatre, from my instagram




I really like your photo, you look so cool yet chic [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3322395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking out the trapeze.




It looks great on you, makes me think I should consider one when I see such nice modelling pics [emoji3]


----------



## jax818

BigCherry said:


> It looks great on you, makes me think I should consider one when I see such nice modelling pics [emoji3]




Thanks!  You really should, it's a great bag! [emoji106]


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> I really like your photo, you look so cool yet chic [emoji3]



Thank you, thats so kind of you to say!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Celine nano in dune and khaki Isabel Marant leo flats for a sunny yet cold spring day in London &#127795;


----------



## IamIdunn




----------



## puticat

Mini [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ashlie

puticat said:


> Mini [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I've never seen that color combo, it's awesome! Enjoy [emoji171]


----------



## Auvina15

Harper Quinn said:


> Celine nano in dune and khaki Isabel Marant leo flats for a sunny yet cold spring day in London &#127795;



Love this dune cutie!!! It goes very well with those gorgeous flats!!!


----------



## Auvina15

puticat said:


> Mini [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Great shots!!! Love them!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Auvina15 said:


> Love this dune cutie!!! It goes very well with those gorgeous flats!!!



thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

In Kyoto


----------



## puticat

Auvina15 said:


> Great shots!!! Love them!!!




Thank you


----------



## puticat

Harper Quinn said:


> In Kyoto




A vey cute charm


----------



## STILbyKatri

Photos of my *Céline Box* bag in action:


http://stilbykatri.com


----------



## BlueCherry

STILbyKatri said:


> Photos of my *Céline Box* bag in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stilbykatri.com




Super stylish photos [emoji3]


----------



## STILbyKatri

Thank you BigCherry


----------



## jamiiejame

me and my mini belt in light taupe


----------



## baglici0us

^^You look amazing! So elegant!


----------



## highend

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 3342723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my mini belt in light taupe



Perfection!


----------



## juli88

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 3342723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my mini belt in light taupe



i like the complete style!!


----------



## Luxurybabie

My Celine Nano and me


----------



## jamiiejame

highend said:


> Perfection!







juli88 said:


> i like the complete style!!







baglici0us said:


> ^^You look amazing! So elegant!




Thank you


----------



## Jadpe

Love my orange/red Céline medium Case bag.


----------



## kikay1024

Will never get tired using my Celine luggage tote in Dune. Here with a generic silk twillies to protect the handles.


----------



## ashlie

kikay1024 said:


> View attachment 3356139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will never get tired using my Celine luggage tote in Dune. Here with a generic silk twillies to protect the handles.




I love your bag!!


----------



## ashlie

Going out to lunch [emoji136]&#127996;


----------



## cmm62

ashlie said:


> Going out to lunch [emoji136]&#127996;
> 
> View attachment 3361659




[emoji7]


----------



## Harper Quinn

Jadpe said:


> Love my orange/red Céline medium Case bag.
> View attachment 3344035



love!


----------



## MAGJES

Luxurybabie said:


> View attachment 3343545
> 
> My Celine Nano and me



Love it!


----------



## ashlie

cmm62 said:


> [emoji7]




Thank you [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## ag681

Me and my navy trio &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Harper Quinn

ag681 said:


> Me and my navy trio &#9786;&#65039;



Nice! What's in the Balenciaga bag?!


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> Nice! What's in the Balenciaga bag?!




[emoji23]


----------



## dyyong

on a HOT HOT HOT day


----------



## Harper Quinn

BigCherry said:


> [emoji23]



This was not the answer I was looking for!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Dune nano. The charm's almost as big as her!


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

Harper Quinn said:


> Dune nano. The charm's almost as big as her!



For some reason I misread this as Dude Nano at first  looked at the picture, wondered why it was called a Dude Nano, then went back and looked at your text again :lolots:


----------



## Harper Quinn

hotcrossbiscuit said:


> For some reason I misread this as Dude Nano at first  looked at the picture, wondered why it was called a Dude Nano, then went back and looked at your text again :lolots:



Hahahaha!!:lolots: That's hilarious. She is a bit of a dude I suppose.. Dude nano! Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> wearing my celine nano in dune to the theatre, from my instagram



Hey HQ!!~ just catching up on Celine threads now & I also checked your instagram ~this is totally 1 of my favorites of your amazing collection. I wish I looked HALF this good with a crossbody! I always wanted a nano for crossbody but I didn't like how it looked on me so I got a micro & mini instead. This is a FABULOUS look!


----------



## Kendie26

STILbyKatri said:


> Photos of my *Céline Box* bag in action:
> 
> 
> http://stilbykatri.com



You look so BEAUTIFUL~what gorgeous photo's!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 3342723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my mini belt in light taupe



WOWEE...you look so INCREDIBLY GORGEOUS!! What a beautiful pic. I so want a Celine belt bag


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> on a HOT HOT HOT day



LOVE the trio is this color...& your whole look! Lovely pic


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> Hey HQ!!~ just catching up on Celine threads now & I also checked your instagram ~this is totally 1 of my favorites of your amazing collection. I wish I looked HALF this good with a crossbody! I always wanted a nano for crossbody but I didn't like how it looked on me so I got a micro & mini instead. This is a FABULOUS look!



Hello my lovely friend, thank you so much for your kind comments.! I am sure you would look fabulous with the nano, it's such a versatile, practical piece. What's your instagram name?


----------



## Kendie26

Harper Quinn said:


> Hello my lovely friend, thank you so much for your kind comments.! I am sure you would look fabulous with the nano, it's such a versatile, practical piece. What's your instagram name?



You are too sweet! It's so funny you ask my insta name because I do not have an account BUT BUT BUT, I am inspired by seeing yours & Livia's so I'm thinking of trying it. I'm an such a "fuddy duddy" /non techie! (tPF & LinkedIn is really all I currently do & some Pinterest.) I will message you for sure if I make an insta account! Always look forward to your pics/posts... All the best to you HQ!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Kendie26 said:


> You are too sweet! It's so funny you ask my insta name because I do not have an account BUT BUT BUT, I am inspired by seeing yours & Livia's so I'm thinking of trying it. I'm an such a "fuddy duddy" /non techie! (tPF & LinkedIn is really all I currently do & some Pinterest.) I will message you for sure if I make an insta account! Always look forward to your pics/posts... All the best to you HQ!



It really is a great way to connect with people and check out lots of nice things, not just bags as it's very visual!


----------



## anis azmi

Going on a short trip with this lady


----------



## jp23

anis azmi said:


> Going on a short trip with this lady




Love this color!!


----------



## jp23

dyyong said:


> on a HOT HOT HOT day




Love this outfit! I wish I wore more white!


----------



## anis azmi

Thank u!


----------



## anis azmi

jp23 said:


> Love this color!!



Thank u!


----------



## Kendie26

anis azmi said:


> Going on a short trip with this lady



You look terrific! I love all Celine blue colors, especially this one. Beautiful!


----------



## anis azmi

Kendie26 said:


> You look terrific! I love all Celine blue colors, especially this one. Beautiful!


When i first bought it i am afraid she didnt stands out because i wear a lot of black and dark blue.but well, now shes with me everywhere


----------



## Kendie26

anis azmi said:


> When i first bought it i am afraid she didnt stands out because i wear a lot of black and dark blue.but well, now shes with me everywhere



I think she stands out in the best way possible!! It's quite the perfect bag!


----------



## anis azmi

Kendie26 said:


> I think she stands out in the best way possible!! It's quite the perfect bag!


She is! I think she needs a twilly to protect the handle because i use her alot.haha


----------



## Borsettina

s.h.e said:


> View attachment 3307754
> 
> Burgundy mini
> 
> View attachment 3307755
> 
> Mini belt
> 
> View attachment 3307756
> 
> Tan phantom
> 
> View attachment 3307757
> 
> Red large trio
> 
> My Celine family, but the knot bracelet and sunnies are not in the photo.


You have quite a family....I am deciding between the Belt and Phantom....any thoughts?
Thank you!


----------



## chicceline

anis azmi said:


> Going on a short trip with this lady


Amazing colour!


----------



## anis azmi

chicceline said:


> Amazing colour!


she is.thank u!


----------



## ni_azman

Currently my favorite bag - Small Trapeze [emoji4]


----------



## highend

ni_azman said:


> View attachment 3373889
> 
> 
> Currently my favorite bag - Small Trapeze [emoji4]



Oooh....love the color combo


----------



## Harper Quinn

ni_azman said:


> View attachment 3373889
> 
> 
> Currently my favorite bag - Small Trapeze [emoji4]



Love the pink trim against the neutral colours! I have a Fendi bag that's light brown /camel coloured with pink trim and is so versatile !


----------



## anis azmi

ni_azman said:


> View attachment 3373889
> 
> 
> Currently my favorite bag - Small Trapeze [emoji4]


woww the red glazing


----------



## Harper Quinn

With my slate blue phantom


----------



## rycechica1016

Black nano in smooth ghw [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BlueCherry

Harper Quinn said:


> This was not the answer I was looking for!



Lol but every time I wonder what's in the other bag, you've already asked....


----------



## loves

[emoji102] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I don't use my mini box because it's too small for my needs these days so I added something [emoji102] and now it's so cute I think I'll be carrying this sometime next week


----------



## Bonus123

Hi ladies! Does anyone know what leather type on this Celine phantom? It looks fantastic, hope to get his leather in a Celine mini or micro! Thanks


----------



## ashlie

Bonus123 said:


> Hi ladies! Does anyone know what leather type on this Celine phantom? It looks fantastic, hope to get his leather in a Celine mini or micro! Thanks



Are you sure that isn't a photo filter put onto a picture of a smooth leather phantom?


----------



## Bonus123

Hi Ashlie, it isn't comes with any filter, my friend told me it is distressed leather, but I couldn't Google any distressed leather in a mini or micro or a phantom The calfskin of it is really structured and stiff


----------



## cotonblanc

Pieces from my wardrobe – classic marinière t-shirt, linen cabas, shirt with contrast sleeves, trousers, pontet belt in cognac lizard, Blade bag, classic shirt, Luggage Small, tuxedo trousers and skate slip-ons (all Céline)​


----------



## ashlie

cotonblanc said:


> Pieces from my wardrobe – classic marinière t-shirt, linen cabas, shirt with contrast sleeves, trousers, pontet belt in cognac lizard, Blade bag, classic shirt, Luggage Small, tuxedo trousers and skate slip-ons (all Céline)​



I love all of this. [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

cotonblanc said:


> Pieces from my wardrobe – classic marinière t-shirt, linen cabas, shirt with contrast sleeves, trousers, pontet belt in cognac lizard, Blade bag, classic shirt, Luggage Small, tuxedo trousers and skate slip-ons (all Céline)​


Super big love for all 4 of your pics....Love your style!!!


----------



## MissSteel

Took my Nano out today


----------



## highend

MissSteel said:


> Took my Nano out today
> View attachment 3401430


LOVE!!!!


----------



## Zoe C

MissSteel said:


> Took my Nano out today
> View attachment 3401430



Gorgeos bag anf model  We're bag twins!


----------



## l.ch.

With my trio today, going to bring home a new friend for her (maybe a Chanel?)


----------



## MrGoyard

cotonblanc said:


> Pieces from my wardrobe – classic marinière t-shirt, linen cabas, shirt with contrast sleeves, trousers, pontet belt in cognac lizard, Blade bag, classic shirt, Luggage Small, tuxedo trousers and skate slip-ons (all Céline)​


 Gorgeous!


----------



## jp23

My box today [emoji170]


----------



## cruz_andmama

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3406864
> 
> 
> My box today [emoji170]



Your bag looks amazing!


----------



## jp23

cruz_andmama said:


> Your bag looks amazing!



Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## howardu09

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3406864
> 
> 
> My box today [emoji170]


Stingray? This is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## jp23

howardu09 said:


> Stingray? This is absolutely stunning!!



Yes!! Thank you! It's an amazing bag.


----------



## hikarupanda

Me and my red box yesterday while shopping for home decor!


----------



## onepiece101

Red is such a lovely and classic color for the box!


----------



## hikarupanda

onepiece101 said:


> Red is such a lovely and classic color for the box!



Agree!! [emoji4]


----------



## CathyQ

couldn't wait to use the twisted cabas since I got it! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## cmm62

CathyQ said:


> couldn't wait to use the twisted cabas since I got it! Thanks for letting me share.



Love your whole outfit [emoji169]


----------



## CathyQ

cmm62 said:


> Love your whole outfit [emoji169]



thank you! I think it's the bag that completed this outfit.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## chicceline

CathyQ said:


> couldn't wait to use the twisted cabas since I got it! Thanks for letting me share.


Wow! Love your style and your bag is the cherry on top!


----------



## chicceline

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3440144


Great colour!


----------



## CathyQ

chicceline said:


> Wow! Love your style and your bag is the cherry on top!



thank you! been enjoying this lovely bag a lot!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

With my Celine belt Thank you for letting me share


----------



## CathyQ

another day with twisted cabas and I got shoes to go with it too!


----------



## chicceline

CathyQ said:


> another day with twisted cabas and I got shoes to go with it too!


I have Cabas envy now


----------



## CathyQ

chicceline said:


> I have Cabas envy now



lol it's indeed a very nice bag! But I didn't see it in the winter lookbook. Is it going to be replaced by the 'band twisted cabas'?


----------



## Sculli

My nano and my [emoji190][emoji177]


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Sculli said:


> My nano and my [emoji190][emoji177]
> View attachment 3443687



Awe, so sweet!!!! I cannot have my pup around my bags yet, mouthing is still an issue


----------



## coolmelondew

heading out soon with 2 Celines in tow!


----------



## anumus

I am getting a serious luggage and box obsession now. Must stop looking at this thread


----------



## onepiece101

coolmelondew said:


> heading out soon with 2 Celines in tow!


Both pieces are absolutely gorgeous & go so well together! IS that palmelato leather on the trotteur?


----------



## Rockstud

CathyQ said:


> another day with twisted cabas and I got shoes to go with it too!


I never paid much attention to the twisted cabas, but it looks so good on you I'm going to check it out the next time I go shopping!!


----------



## CathyQ

Rockstud said:


> I never paid much attention to the twisted cabas, but it looks so good on you I'm going to check it out the next time I go shopping!!



lol thanks hun! Definitely check it out! It looks awesome IRL! Have fun.


----------



## elevenxten

CathyQ said:


> another day with twisted cabas and I got shoes to go with it too!


Love your outfit and of course the cabas looks good on you too! Was wondering where is your sweater from, i love the style?


----------



## CathyQ

elevenxten said:


> Love your outfit and of course the cabas looks good on you too! Was wondering where is your sweater from, i love the style?



lol.. ofcos! The sweater is from Acne studios but I got it a few seasons ago. There was a similar one but thinner in navy mohair last winter but I didn't see anything this season. Hopefully they'll do more in the coming seasons. It's very versatile but with an unique shape. I would love to get another one in Ivory or camel if they become available.


----------



## elevenxten

CathyQ said:


> lol.. ofcos! The sweater is from Acne studios but I got it a few seasons ago. There was a similar one but thinner in navy mohair last winter but I didn't see anything this season. Hopefully they'll do more in the coming seasons. It's very versatile but with an unique shape. I would love to get another one in Ivory or camel if they become available.


Yes,i love the shape!!!! Looks very comfy on you. Thank you for sharing, let me see if other brand has similar style. [emoji16]


----------



## Knicole

CathyQ said:


> another day with twisted cabas and I got shoes to go with it too!


Wow I love it!


----------



## CathyQ

Knicole said:


> Wow I love it!



thanks!


----------



## cruz_andmama

My nano, currently travelling with me on my holiday and what I've been using daily.


----------



## anumus

Belt is ready for another day at the office


----------



## cmm62

anumus said:


> Belt is ready for another day at the office



This bag (hopefully in black) is at the top of my wish List, it's so lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> My nano and my [emoji190][emoji177]
> View attachment 3443687



1 of the sweetest pics ever!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## iluvbags11

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3406864
> 
> 
> My box today [emoji170]


 This is gorgeous!


----------



## anumus

Just got this Multicolour Micro Luggage today and I am so excited about it . Middle part blue is not very clear in the pic, but it is dark blue, black and grey!
First I was looking at the mini but now was sold when I saw this Micro. Today it was raining out so no real action pics yet with it.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

anumus said:


> Just got this Multicolour Micro Luggage today and I am so excited about it . Middle part blue is not very clear in the pic, but it is dark blue, black and grey!
> First I was looking at the mini but now was sold when I saw this Micro. Today it was raining out so no real action pics yet with it.



This tri-color is not only beautiful but I love how this color combination makes for an easily neutral bag as well.  Enjoy your gorgeous bag.


----------



## onepiece101

anumus said:


> Just got this Multicolour Micro Luggage today and I am so excited about it . Middle part blue is not very clear in the pic, but it is dark blue, black and grey!
> First I was looking at the mini but now was sold when I saw this Micro. Today it was raining out so no real action pics yet with it.



Looks like palmelato leather which is one of my favorite finishes for Celine, absolutely gorgeous! I also love the little statue next to the bag, it's so cute!


----------



## anumus

MustLuvDogs said:


> This tri-color is not only beautiful but I love how this color combination makes for an easily neutral bag as well.  Enjoy your gorgeous bag.



Thank you, I am totally in love now 



onepiece101 said:


> Looks like palmelato leather which is one of my favorite finishes for Celine, absolutely gorgeous! I also love the little statue next to the bag, it's so cute!



Thank you . Not sure of the leather, I can try to take a look at the tags later to check what it says.  Here is another photo where the leather quality and colors are more visible in daylight.
The ceramic statue is by  artist Aura Kajas and I fell in love with it when I saw it. She has many of these animal totems available each one is unique and hand crafted. You can check some of them out here http://aurakajas.com


----------



## anumus

onepiece101 said:


> Looks like palmelato leather which is one of my favorite finishes for Celine, absolutely gorgeous! I also love the little statue next to the bag, it's so cute!



Checked the tags but not really sure what they mean. The tag says 167793AGE.07BF. Tried to google it, and Céline web page result without a picture says that it is something I have not heard of before. The lining is lambskin. Does anyone know more of this type of leather? 
*MICRO LUGGAGE HANDBAG IN DARK BLUE MULTICOLOUR GLAZED CALFSKIN *


----------



## ashlie

anumus said:


> Checked the tags but not really sure what they mean. The tag says 167793AGE.07BF. Tried to google it, and Céline web page result without a picture says that it is something I have not heard of before. The lining is lambskin. Does anyone know more of this type of leather?
> *MICRO LUGGAGE HANDBAG IN DARK BLUE MULTICOLOUR GLAZED CALFSKIN *



Glazed calfskin gives it a completely different look. In previous seasons that had smooth calfskin but the glazed, according to my SA, makes its a little more durable. And makes its more expensive. IMO they are very much alike except for the actual appearance. I've found that the lambskin lining is very delicate though.


----------



## anumus

ashlie said:


> Glazed calfskin gives it a completely different look. In previous seasons that had smooth calfskin but the glazed, according to my SA, makes its a little more durable. And makes its more expensive. IMO they are very much alike except for the actual appearance. I've found that the lambskin lining is very delicate though.



Oh thank you ashlie! I did not ask my SA in the store about the leather (where I live we do not have a Céline store so not sure if she would have even known). Thank you for the hint, I think I will get one of those handy Samorga organizers for this to make sure the lambskin stays in good condition.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my black nano bag:


----------



## yinnie

Small box with my small baby bump


----------



## Zoe C

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3463208
> 
> 
> Small box with my small baby bump



Congrats! Everything in this picture is gorgeous!!


----------



## yinnie

Zoe C said:


> Congrats! Everything in this picture is gorgeous!!



Thank you, so sweet


----------



## yinnie

Another day with the small box [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## little_j

My first bag from Celine


----------



## hikarupanda

Shopping at Barneys with my Symmetrical.


----------



## cotonblanc

Summer 2013 mink boxy sandals.​


----------



## onepiece101

yinnie said:


> Another day with the small box [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> View attachment 3463857



Love the small box but especially in this color - very versatile and to die for!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my black nano


----------



## anumus

yinnie said:


> Another day with the small box [emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> View attachment 3463857


I love the color! Looks great on you!


----------



## highend

Ellapretty said:


> With my black nano


Perfection!


----------



## Ellapretty

Ready for Fall with my black nano:


----------



## jadeaymanalac

For National Handbag Day I wore my only celine in my collection


----------



## chicceline

jadeaymanalac said:


> For National Handbag Day I wore my only celine in my collection


Perfect colour!


----------



## Elizabethanne14

At work with my Micro and latte


----------



## aritziababe

cruz_andmama said:


> My nano, currently travelling with me on my holiday and what I've been using daily.
> 
> View attachment 3449809



Is the nano heavy to go travelling? Are they strap comfortable enough to wear whole day? Am thinking of buying this as my travelling bag too. Like to hear your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## cruz_andmama

aritziababe said:


> Is the nano heavy to go travelling? Are they strap comfortable enough to wear whole day? Am thinking of buying this as my travelling bag too. Like to hear your thoughts! Thanks!


Hi, no not heavy at all.
I used the nano everyday as it was the only bag i brought along with me and i carried my phone, medium sized wallet, 600ml bottled water, sunnies & case as well as some other little items.
The strap was thick and comfortable plus it didn't strain my neck or shoulder from daily use.

Hope that helps you in your decision, its probably my most loved bag as it looks small but fits a lot inside.


----------



## aritziababe

cruz_andmama said:


> Hi, no not heavy at all.
> I used the nano everyday as it was the only bag i brought along with me and i carried my phone, medium sized wallet, 600ml bottled water, sunnies & case as well as some other little items.
> The strap was thick and comfortable plus it didn't strain my neck or shoulder from daily use.
> 
> Hope that helps you in your decision, its probably my most loved bag as it looks small but fits a lot inside.



Thanks so much for your reply! Seriously considering in getting one now I just hope the nano won't go outdated soon since its been around for awhile now.


----------



## bagloverny

At Anthropologie with my new Celine belt bag!


----------



## tinyyogini

Out and about [emoji4][emoji940][emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## Rollypollymolly

Shtros said:


> Thank you! I don't think it's this season's colour though, I got it through an online luxury seller that was giving great discounts to move previous season's stuff to make way for the new. Didn't really bother me though because I'm in love with the scarlet! However the lighting here does make it look a pretty pink.


Hi! Love your bag, it's a great color. Can I know which online website you used to purchase your Celine?


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Going out for lunch


----------



## bucha

My dog is mesmerized by my new Céline. She just stays besides the bag, staring and sniffing the leather. She's never done that to other bags.


----------



## Elolamiss77

Hello, can someone tell me what is the model of the luggage and the year? and the price at which it was sold?


----------



## Elolamiss77

Hello, can someone tell me what is the model of the luggage and the year? and the price at which it was sold?View media item 1166


----------



## JCMB

bucha said:


> My dog is mesmerized by my new Céline. She just stays besides the bag, staring and sniffing the leather. She's never done that to other bags.
> 
> View attachment 3519441



Lovely picture! 
This is the second picture i've seen today in the Céline forum of a Céline bag with a cute dog.


----------



## miffytoki

It isnt a new bag unless I take a photo of it with my pup. Sadly, with the way the classic box is divided, she doesnt fit inside.


----------



## bucha

JCMB said:


> Lovely picture!
> This is the second picture i've seen today in the Céline forum of a Céline bag with a cute dog.



Thank you!


----------



## Luccibag

My Celine nano in smooth leather. I love this bag!


----------



## visionsofthyme

quick snapshot of my first celine! got this baby yesterday at saks. mini belt in light taupe, first time out. 

paired with my usual weekend uniform, an oversized biker jacket and black skinny jeans.


----------



## BlueCherry

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3520580
> 
> My Celine nano in smooth leather. I love this bag!



Such a cool photo, love the shoes too. I'm going to try this look at my desk tomorrow with my safety boots and my luggage


----------



## asterificious

My tie cabas in nubuck stamped croc


----------



## raffifi

asterificious said:


> My tie cabas in nubuck stamped croc
> 
> View attachment 3521439


----------



## Kendie26

Micro luggage in dark taupe


----------



## ashlie

Kendie26 said:


> Micro luggage in dark taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524709



Ooooo [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

ashlie said:


> Ooooo [emoji7]


----------



## miffytoki

Out drinking chocolate with my classic box... this is just before I tripped on the sidewalk and dropped my bag face down on the sidewalk. Oops!


----------



## chicceline

miffytoki said:


> Out drinking chocolate with my classic box... this is just before I tripped on the sidewalk and dropped my bag face down on the sidewalk. Oops!


Love all your pictures! Your dog is toooooo cute. Did the bag survive the fall?


----------



## miffytoki

chicceline said:


> Love all your pictures! Your dog is toooooo cute. Did the bag survive the fall?


Thanks! Amazingly, it is fine! It landed face down and the hardware hit first, so I think if you look very closely at the corner of the clasp there is a scratch, but the leather is 100% fine, including all the edging!! I have dropped my stingray version a million times, and it is also fine.

I drop everything, essentially.


----------



## Yuki85

I needed a big bag in the last days so I decided to use my phantom [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76] 2 years old and still in love!!


----------



## coolmelondew

Yuki85 said:


> I needed a big bag in the last days so I decided to use my phantom [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76] 2 years old and still in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3529527


do you use it often? great to know it still keeps its shape after 2 years!


----------



## Yuki85

coolmelondew said:


> do you use it often? great to know it still keeps its shape after 2 years!



Actually yes and no. Definitely not so often like LV, because of the weight. But the shape is still there! 

Sometimes I just it for a month or max. two months, because this bad can get really heavy. If I change it to my LVs I just don't use it for 2-3 months, and if I change it back to Celine, maybe for two or three weeks.


----------



## CathyQ

casual office day with my beloved twisted cabas


----------



## ashlie

CathyQ said:


> casual office day with my beloved twisted cabas



Omg love your outfit!!! And of course the bag haha


----------



## raspberrypink

Having a cuppa tea with my sunny nano.


----------



## CathyQ

ashlie said:


> Omg love your outfit!!! And of course the bag haha



thanks! I love the bag to pieces!


----------



## bongsunthecat

Going for a ride


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Small Celine box classic


----------



## StefaniJoy

Still LOVE my MICRO in GHW....especially next to Godiva chocolate [emoji7]


----------



## Smellyfeet

Fell in love with the box! But debating between this or a Chanel jumbo flap! What should I do [emoji24]


----------



## BlueCherry

Smellyfeet said:


> View attachment 3540650
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the box! But debating between this or a Chanel jumbo flap! What should I do [emoji24]



I personally prefer the aesthetic of the box and it's not as ubiquitous as Chanel flap bags. Also I rate Celines quality and customer service much higher than Chanels, for this reason I only ever buy slg's and never bags, from Chanel. You look good with the box, it suits you and your attire very well. Another little beauty with excellent quality would be the Diorama.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## portraitofalady

Smellyfeet said:


> View attachment 3540650
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the box! But debating between this or a Chanel jumbo flap! What should I do [emoji24]



I would get that box! It's beautiful and seems a lot more practical than a jumbo


----------



## bongsunthecat

Smellyfeet said:


> View attachment 3540650
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the box! But debating between this or a Chanel jumbo flap! What should I do [emoji24]



One more vote for the box. I don't own any classic flap ..yet but box is such a timeless piece and more discreet


----------



## atelierforward

Smellyfeet said:


> View attachment 3540650
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the box! But debating between this or a Chanel jumbo flap! What should I do [emoji24]


This is the Celine thread, so you can probably predict my answer... I definitely vote Celine box. It's perfect understated elegance. Simple clean lines, classic shape, can be worn casual or formal. Won't go out of style. And those "in the know" recognize Celine while it still allows you to go incognito when you don't want to draw the attention a Chanel always gets.


----------



## Luccibag

Love these two! Nano and mini luggage. Both black smooth leather.


----------



## asterificious

Coffee break ~


----------



## Hdream

this is mine! Taupe belt bag [emoji1317]


----------



## yinnie

Smellyfeet said:


> View attachment 3540650
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the box! But debating between this or a Chanel jumbo flap! What should I do [emoji24]



Which did you choose? 

In general I prefer chanel over Celine (these are my 2 fav brands!) but if you ask between box or jumbo, I would say box! The size and shape of box is much more versatile than jumbo. Box can be worn crossbody and on the shoulder where as jumbo is (generally) double strap on shoulder (too big for crossbody and strap too long for single strap on shoulder). 
Box is also simpler in design and more sleek/clean (but that's a style preference). 

Harder choice if you ask between box or mini/medium flap [emoji12]


----------



## cassisberry




----------



## cmm62

Hdream said:


> View attachment 3543732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is mine! Taupe belt bag [emoji1317]



My Celine purchase next year is going to be a belt bag - you look so fab!


----------



## balanceinheels

Does anyone have the belt bag in ballerina?  If so, is it pink or beige?  Could you post some pictures? I've requested pics from Saks and it's terrible lighting.  Everything in the picture looks the same color.


----------



## ashlie

balanceinheels said:


> Does anyone have the belt bag in ballerina?  If so, is it pink or beige?  Could you post some pictures? I've requested pics from Saks and it's terrible lighting.  Everything in the picture looks the same color.







Here is the trifold in Ballerine. It's really hard to get a picture of it. In person however it does look like soft powdered pink. It's quite beautiful.


----------



## balanceinheels

ashlie said:


> View attachment 3550428
> View attachment 3550429
> 
> 
> Here is the trifold in Ballerine. It's really hard to get a picture of it. In person however it does look like soft powdered pink. It's quite beautiful.



You're the best!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## eightyfive

Hdream said:


> View attachment 3543732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is mine! Taupe belt bag [emoji1317]



Hi! Love your bag. What size is this? I'm interested in getting either the Mini or Small.


----------



## Milky caramel

Lunch @ simmzy's manhattan beach California [emoji108] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YellowBuggie

raspberrypink said:


> Having a cuppa tea with my sunny nano.



I love the color! Very adventurous!


----------



## Ioli

My box and I today in Paris.


----------



## cassisberry




----------



## atelierforward

Ioli said:


> My box and I today in Paris.


Love this color!


----------



## Ioli

atelierforward said:


> Love this color!


Thank you!


----------



## Chongyu

My black phantom in action


----------



## vanfall

pixel_munchkin said:


> View attachment 3540348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Celine box classic


love this so much!!


----------



## Sculli

Chongyu said:


> My black phantom in action



great phantom, see you went shopping in Amsterdam [emoji16]


----------



## sgtpep

Anyone with a small trifold carrying it with a laptop? Can't find info if it fits. Hope someone can clarify.


----------



## coolmelondew

Out shopping with the Ring Bag


----------



## mushashi415

coolmelondew said:


> Out shopping with the Ring Bag



Love the hardware color. What is it?? Silver??


----------



## coolmelondew

mushashi415 said:


> Love the hardware color. What is it?? Silver??


nope, looks bronze to me!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Celine Nano


----------



## raspberrypink

Ellapretty said:


> With my Celine Nano


You look gorgeous [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] ! My eyes aim straight to the beauty.... 
Then to the beauty in your hand.


----------



## eightyfive

Nano Luggage Tote


----------



## elinda

The third black nano luggage in a row lol
Taking a break from shopping at a juice bar


----------



## tv_vt1809

My Celine box bag with me in the changing room


----------



## pixel_munchkin

me with my souris nano


----------



## atelierforward

pixel_munchkin said:


> me with my souris nano


Love that color!


----------



## marcials_mom

sgtpep said:


> Anyone with a small trifold carrying it with a laptop? Can't find info if it fits. Hope someone can clarify.



Hi i have a small trifold. It fits my 10 inch surface 3 [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

marcials_mom said:


> Hi i have a small trifold. It fits my 10 inch surface 3 [emoji4]



Hi would you show some pics of your small trifold please? Thinking about one myself...


----------



## marcials_mom

BigCherry said:


> Hi would you show some pics of your small trifold please? Thinking about one myself...



Sure ill take a picture for you when i get back. Im currently out of town  the size of the small tri fold (13x8x6 inches) is almost the same as the mini belt (11x9x6 inches).


----------



## BlueCherry

marcials_mom said:


> Sure ill take a picture for you when i get back. Im currently out of town  the size of the small tri fold (13x8x6 inches) is almost the same as the mini belt (11x9x6 inches).



Aw thanks for posting the dimensions, that's a big help. I have a mini belt and that is my perfect size.

Do enjoy your new bag


----------



## marcials_mom

BigCherry said:


> Aw thanks for posting the dimensions, that's a big help. I have a mini belt and that is my perfect size.
> 
> Do enjoy your new bag



I have the regular belt so i opted for the small tri fold  i chose the tri fold over the capucines and now i cant stop thinking about it. I keep telling myself they're work bags but really that's just an excuse [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Enjoy your new bag too [emoji4]


----------



## 305keepitlive

Elizabethanne14 said:


> At work with my Micro and latte


The black and white embossed micro is my favorite color combination! Perfect choice


----------



## BlueCherry

marcials_mom said:


> I have the regular belt so i opted for the small tri fold  i chose the tri fold over the capucines and now i cant stop thinking about it. I keep telling myself they're work bags but really that's just an excuse [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Enjoy your new bag too [emoji4]



I only wish I had a tri fold lol but haven't had a chance to go and check them in the store. I considered the Be Dior and the Capucines but they seem to have cracked sealant issues. Anyway I just love Celine and I'll make no excuses for that


----------



## Kendie26

Chongyu said:


> My black phantom in action


Super impressed with how awesome you look from head to toe! You wear this Phantom perfectly!


----------



## Chongyu

Kendie26 said:


> Super impressed with how awesome you look from head to toe! You wear this Phantom perfectly!


thank you!!


----------



## Chongyu

Another two
Note: trapeze is just from the boutique for the photos in the end I didn't buy

Instead purchased the box with liege grey leather and color


----------



## Bijouxlady

tv_vt1809 said:


> My Celine box bag with me in the changing room


Do you love your Box? I have been debating on getting one. I wasn't sure how hard it was to get in & out of it.


----------



## Bijouxlady

miffytoki said:


> Out drinking chocolate with my classic box... this is just before I tripped on the sidewalk and dropped my bag face down on the sidewalk. Oops!


Love! How do you like the Box bag? Thinking about getting one!


----------



## Bijouxlady

pixel_munchkin said:


> Going out for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514720


What size is your bag? It is gorgeous!


----------



## asterificious

Chongyu said:


> My black phantom in action



I love this!!
Is this the medium or large phantom??


----------



## miffytoki

Bijouxlady said:


> Love! How do you like the Box bag? Thinking about getting one!


I love it! I use both of my box bags more often than I thought I would. They fit exactly what I need and work with any outfit, which is great for me because I dress like a bum and the bag elevated my look to a socially acceptable bum.


----------



## pixel_munchkin

My small box bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji39]


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Bijouxlady said:


> What size is your bag? It is gorgeous!


This is the small trotteur in dune. I am about 4'10 for reference


----------



## Sculli

out with one of my favourite bags [emoji813]


----------



## coolmelondew

Off for a day trip with these two!


----------



## SugarHazard

Chongyu said:


> Another two
> Note: trapeze is just from the boutique for the photos in the end I didn't buy
> 
> Instead purchased the box with liege grey leather and color



Wow you look so debonair! Very handsome


----------



## hikarupanda

Today's accessories


----------



## New-New

Me and my fluorescent orange python cabas


----------



## bongsunthecat

Off to work with my box bag. Still in love!


----------



## zeronohiya

Still loving my all soft tote!


----------



## Honeybabyyy

Hi can anyone please advice on what payment methods are available in italy's celine? Is apple pay available?


----------



## raffifi

zeronohiya said:


> Still loving my all soft tote!
> 
> View attachment 3591338


wow, this one is a beauty


----------



## coolmelondew

zeronohiya said:


> Still loving my all soft tote!
> 
> View attachment 3591338


goodness this is gorgeous!


----------



## miffytoki

Getting a haircut with my phantom and my pup! It is her favorite bag, so roomy!


----------



## SugarHazard

That gorgeous puppy probably sells more purses than most Celine SAs


----------



## miffytoki

SugarHazard said:


> That gorgeous puppy probably sells more purses than most Celine SAs


She definitely sways my relationships with SA!! If an SA loves her, I am far more likely to come back regularly and purchase!


----------



## atelierforward

miffytoki said:


> Getting a haircut with my phantom and my pup! It is her favorite bag, so roomy!


She is too adorable!


----------



## Samcay82

Celine Nano Luggage


----------



## mrsinsyder

Took my lovelie out shopping and food trucking.


----------



## onepiece101

mrsinsyder said:


> Took my lovelie out shopping and food trucking.



I love this color combo. Blue and orange go so well together!


----------



## coolmelondew

pre-empting Monday blues with Celine


----------



## Kajleen

my black compact trotteur


----------



## tv_vt1809

Me with my black box ❤


----------



## missjenny2679

My black blade[emoji173]


----------



## Mediana

Honeybabyyy said:


> Hi can anyone please advice on what payment methods are available in italy's celine? Is apple pay available?



No, you can not use apple pay. I would recommend a MasterCard or Visa if you have that.


----------



## Ling83

My grey compact trotteur!


----------



## missjenny2679

I absolutely love this blade bag. Such a shame that it was not a more loved style. It's extremely versatile, and the leather is incredible.


----------



## halfviet87

Smellyfeet said:


> View attachment 3540650
> 
> 
> Fell in love with the box! But debating between this or a Chanel jumbo flap! What should I do [emoji24]


 this one


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Celine Trio small in cobalt !


----------



## coolmelondew

Starting the week with a red beauty


----------



## Yuki85

Monday [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji51]


----------



## onepiece101

coolmelondew said:


> Starting the week with a red beauty
> View attachment 3611166



Such a lovely bag! I love the contrast black zipper and that shade of red on the edge bag is just so gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

Ling83 said:


> View attachment 3609316
> 
> 
> My grey compact trotteur!


It's beautiful on you! I'm coveting this exact bag right now!


----------



## susiana

Out for dinner with my small trapeze in grey


----------



## BlueCherry

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with my small trapeze in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611934



Gorgeous dress, I like the way the bag picks out the matching stripes. You look lovely [emoji4]


----------



## raffifi

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with my small trapeze in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611934


love your bag and what a beautiful dress


----------



## atelierforward

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with my small trapeze in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611934


Lovely outfit and bag!


----------



## MochaCake

tv_vt1809 said:


> Me with my black box ❤


Such a classic. Love everything in the picture!


----------



## MochaCake

Ling83 said:


> View attachment 3609316
> 
> 
> My grey compact trotteur!


You wear it so well! Your outfit looks awesome against the blue background.


----------



## MochaCake

susiana said:


> Out for dinner with my small trapeze in grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611934


 Susiana, you look so sweet yet elegant holding your trapeze.


----------



## purplelinlin

my new twisted cabas


----------



## ashlie

purplelinlin said:


> my new twisted cabas



Omg. Love this bag.


----------



## pixel_munchkin

with my souris nano today


----------



## susiana

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous dress, I like the way the bag picks out the matching stripes. You look lovely [emoji4]


Thank you BigCherry [emoji4] 


raffifi said:


> love your bag and what a beautiful dress


Thank you raffifi [emoji4] 


atelierforward said:


> Lovely outfit and bag!


Thank you atelierforward [emoji4] 


MochaCake said:


> Susiana, you look so sweet yet elegant holding your trapeze. [emoji813]


Thank you MochaCake [emoji4]


----------



## susiana

It's been a long day for me...
Here's my small celine trapeze before doing yoga class to end the day...


----------



## Sazzy3103

pixel_munchkin said:


> View attachment 3618217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my souris nano today


Beautiful  This is my dream bag at the moment. Can you fit much in it?


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Sazzy3103 said:


> Beautiful  This is my dream bag at the moment. Can you fit much in it?



Yes, I can actually fit quite a bit in it. I normally carry a wallet, phone, keys , a small battery pack, sunglasses(in a case). Some days, I carry my small hydroflask in it (but then I'd have to take my sunglasses case out). It's definitely a great looking purse and super functional. [emoji16]


----------



## rhm

Hi to all small trotteur or small box bag owners! 

Could any of you guys let me know if iphone 7+ fits inside in either of these bags? 

I don't have a Celine boutique close by so I would greatly appreciate the response!


----------



## LVKin

My two faves in one photo at nordies today.  My son and my mini belt


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Sitting in my car waiting for my daughter with one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Sazzy3103

pixel_munchkin said:


> Yes, I can actually fit quite a bit in it. I normally carry a wallet, phone, keys , a small battery pack, sunglasses(in a case). Some days, I carry my small hydroflask in it (but then I'd have to take my sunglasses case out). It's definitely a great looking purse and super functional. [emoji16]


Thanks for replying. I definitely think I'm getting this next, it's the perfect crossbody bag. I have the Micro size and I love it for work, but it's too big for weekends really.


----------



## atelierforward

I've been neglecting TPF lately in favor of IG. But here's a recent post of my Micro with a new pair of pumps I bought that happen to go so well with this burgundy!


----------



## ashlie

MustLuvDogs said:


> Sitting in my car waiting for my daughter with one of my favorite bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629396



Omg we're sort of twins haha mine is in white!



atelierforward said:


> I've been neglecting TPF lately in favor of IG. But here's a recent post of my Micro with a new pair of pumps I bought that happen to go so well with this burgundy!
> View attachment 3639297



This is one of my favorite color combos from Céline. It looks great!!


----------



## cmm62

atelierforward said:


> I've been neglecting TPF lately in favor of IG. But here's a recent post of my Micro with a new pair of pumps I bought that happen to go so well with this burgundy!
> View attachment 3639297



Love the contrasting colors on this bag, beautiful!


----------



## k*d

rhm said:


> Hi to all small trotteur or small box bag owners!
> 
> Could any of you guys let me know if iphone 7+ fits inside in either of these bags?
> 
> I don't have a Celine boutique close by so I would greatly appreciate the response!



Yes it does for the small Trotteur.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

ashlie said:


> Omg we're sort of twins haha mine is in white!
> 
> I know, Ashlie!  I remember the photo you posted of your bag well.  It was the first time I saw that stitching in the primary colors and I fell in love with it.  My SA only had one in the black but I was just as happy to get that one since it had that same colorful stitching.  So you are actually the reason I have this bag! [emoji4]


----------



## ashlie

Aww yay!! I'm so happy I influenced you into such a beautiful bag [emoji5] I wish I had the funds at the time to buy both, but I'm still in love with mine and have added a few more since. Just haven't done another reveal [emoji85]


----------



## Secret

atelierforward said:


> I've been neglecting TPF lately in favor of IG. But here's a recent post of my Micro with a new pair of pumps I bought that happen to go so well with this burgundy!
> View attachment 3639297


I love the color combo of your micro! It is stunning.


----------



## seccrenicche

atelierforward said:


> I've been neglecting TPF lately in favor of IG. But here's a recent post of my Micro with a new pair of pumps I bought that happen to go so well with this burgundy!
> View attachment 3639297


I love the peaking blue!


----------



## serenityneow

Navy medium classic Box


----------



## Sculli

[emoji813]my trio


----------



## BlueCherry

Sculli said:


> [emoji813]my trio
> View attachment 3650821



Great colour [emoji172]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sculli said:


> [emoji813]my trio
> View attachment 3650821



Looks great! I have the same Acne Studios sweater! Its really nice!!


----------



## frl.lara

Black medium Trapeze paired with the silver knot bracelet


----------



## Miss World

miffytoki said:


> Getting a haircut with my phantom and my pup! It is her favorite bag, so roomy!


Not only is you puppy cute, but the color combo of your bag is divine. Love the orange.


----------



## liumeng1995

serenityneow said:


> Navy medium classic Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650608


Your blazer is wonderful - just wondering where it's from


----------



## Vincent.

Look what I found in Taiwan. A very nice condition Bi Cabas.
Totally in love with my cabas now.


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Small dune trotteur


----------



## Rhl2987

pixel_munchkin said:


> View attachment 3659448
> 
> Small dune trotteur


Very stylish. Love your look!


----------



## Rhl2987

missjenny2679 said:


> My black blade[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604842


Very chic!!


----------



## Kendie26

Hi Celine lovers~I don't regularly post here but nonetheless I LOVE Celine....I've had this Tri Fold bag for several months & absolutely LOVE it... It's 1 of my 3 main workhouse bags & is holding up really well....even after it took not 1, but 2, "nose-dives" flying off the car seat today from having to slam hard on brakes to avoid hitting animals!


----------



## Kendie26

pixel_munchkin said:


> View attachment 3659448
> 
> Small dune trotteur


What a fabulous mod...I LOVE it!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Celine lovers~I don't regularly post here but nonetheless I LOVE Celine....I've had this Tri Fold bag for several months & absolutely LOVE it... It's 1 of my 3 main workhouse bags & is holding up really well....even after it took not 1, but 2, "nose-dives" flying off the car seat today from having to slam hard on brakes to avoid hitting animals!



Whoa Kendie slow down, that's super precious cargo you're carrying [emoji23]

Looking fab as always, love your skirt. I'm still debating on this bag in this small size, I've got the cabas belt coming in the kohl colour next week but held off on this one. I need to see it in person and I will be going to the store to look at it and the shagreen box bag in a few weeks. 

Glad to see you're enjoying your trifold so much and hopefully you will forget about all Chanel and spent all your funds on Céline [emoji6]


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Celine lovers~I don't regularly post here but nonetheless I LOVE Celine....I've had this Tri Fold bag for several months & absolutely LOVE it... It's 1 of my 3 main workhouse bags & is holding up really well....even after it took not 1, but 2, "nose-dives" flying off the car seat today from having to slam hard on brakes to avoid hitting animals!



Thanks for sharing Kendie.  This bag is high on my wish list.  I love Celine's leather.  So glad to hear you are still enjoying your bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Whoa Kendie slow down, that's super precious cargo you're carrying [emoji23]
> 
> Looking fab as always, love your skirt. I'm still debating on this bag in this small size, I've got the cabas belt coming in the kohl colour next week but held off on this one. I need to see it in person and I will be going to the store to look at it and the shagreen box bag in a few weeks.
> 
> Glad to see you're enjoying your trifold so much and hopefully you will forget about all Chanel and spent all your funds on Céline [emoji6]


Hi sweet friend! HA that is hysterical (your last comment) You made me stop & think for a minute & I had an aha moment! The main reason i went bisirk with chanel is people I have gravitated to much smaller bags when I'm not working since I carry so little (my Chanel's are all smaller) BUT I will go on record saying i absolutely LOVE my Celine bags....I tend to like the larger Celine bags & I use them for work ...so I could really kind of say i love both brands equally, just for different purposes. I would absolutely consider another color in TriFold or maybe the smaller size (i just haven't seen 1 in person yet at my stores)
So, early CONGRATS on your new cabals coming...dying to see it! And also a Box possibly? Double WOWEE!


----------



## Kendie26

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks for sharing Kendie.  This bag is high on my wish list.  I love Celine's leather.  So glad to hear you are still enjoying your bag. [emoji4]


Oh yay, so glad it's being considered by you....maybe similar to your "MustLuvDogs" name, you will say "MustBuyTriFold!"  Poor joke, i know!
I can't recommend it highly enough (if it works for you.) I also LOVE Celine's leather & quality. All the best


----------



## pixel_munchkin

Kendie26 said:


> What a fabulous mod...I LOVE it!!



Thanks, Kendie! love your tri-fold. Looks great on you


----------



## LibJames

Stopping by to share a pic of my nano in Vermillion. Going on 3 years of ownership and I adore this bag. I remember at the time, agonizing over wether it would be "out" within a year, but I truly believe in it's classic shape. Even if it weren't a classic, I couldn't care less. This is, hands down, my most comfortable, user friendly bag. [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share! 




*Not really sure why pic uploaded sideways, but oh well. [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

LibJames said:


> Stopping by to share a pic of my nano in Vermillion. Going on 3 years of ownership and I adore this bag. I remember at the time, agonizing over wether it would be "out" within a year, but I truly believe in it's classic shape. Even if it weren't a classic, I couldn't care less. This is, hands down, my most comfortable, user friendly bag. [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3665510
> 
> 
> *Not really sure why pic uploaded sideways, but oh well. [emoji4]



Your bag is beautiful, I love vermilion, I have it in a wallet. 

I agree 100% with your attitude that you couldn't care less if it's not a classic. Who decides these things anyway. I love my luggage bags too and can't see that ever changing. Hope you enjoy your fab bag for many more years [emoji4]


----------



## LibJames

BigCherry said:


> Your bag is beautiful, I love vermilion, I have it in a wallet.
> 
> I agree 100% with your attitude that you couldn't care less if it's not a classic. Who decides these things anyway. I love my luggage bags too and can't see that ever changing. Hope you enjoy your fab bag for many more years [emoji4]


"who decides these things anyway..." LOVE THAT!  [emoji23] 

And Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## pixel_munchkin

LibJames said:


> Stopping by to share a pic of my nano in Vermillion. Going on 3 years of ownership and I adore this bag. I remember at the time, agonizing over wether it would be "out" within a year, but I truly believe in it's classic shape. Even if it weren't a classic, I couldn't care less. This is, hands down, my most comfortable, user friendly bag. [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3665510
> 
> 
> *Not really sure why pic uploaded sideways, but oh well. [emoji4]



I feel the same way about mine!! Love the color [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

pixel_munchkin said:


> Thanks, Kendie! love your tri-fold. Looks great on you


& I thank you back dear pixel_munchkin (cool name!!)


----------



## Kendie26

LibJames said:


> Stopping by to share a pic of my nano in Vermillion. Going on 3 years of ownership and I adore this bag. I remember at the time, agonizing over wether it would be "out" within a year, but I truly believe in it's classic shape. Even if it weren't a classic, I couldn't care less. This is, hands down, my most comfortable, user friendly bag. [emoji173]️ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3665510
> 
> 
> *Not really sure why pic uploaded sideways, but oh well. [emoji4]


Good for you! I LOVE your attitude saying ".....I couldn't care less"....i totally agree! Your Nano looks AMAZING on you & my favorite nano is always RED!!! My NM SA has the same bag & she took it to Japan on a recent vacation & wow does it just ALWAYS look amazing! Gosh, now I WANT/NEED one!


----------



## LibJames

Kendie26 said:


> Good for you! I LOVE your attitude saying ".....I couldn't care less"....i totally agree! Your Nano looks AMAZING on you & my favorite nano is always RED!!! My NM SA has the same bag & she took it to Japan on a recent vacation & wow does it just ALWAYS look amazing! Gosh, now I WANT/NEED one![emoji38]


[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]let's be bag twins!! [emoji11]


----------



## Kendie26

LibJames said:


> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]let's be bag twins!! [emoji11]


Ha! I always love the enabling...i could EASILY be swayed into getting a Nano!


----------



## Natarina




----------



## pixel_munchkin

Natarina said:


>



what a beautiful color!


----------



## coolmelondew

Natarina said:


>


what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my Nano:


----------



## makumaku

Ellapretty said:


> With my Nano:


Love love love your outfit! Especially the necklace. Where did you get it?


----------



## hikarupanda

With my poppy compact trotteur today


----------



## susiana

Feeling fresh after yoga class.
Taking small trapeze with me...


----------



## coolmelondew

Hikarupanda, your post inspired me to bring my trotteur out!  Off to the gym with her.  I'm so glad I put a new layer of waterproof spray because it was pouring when i came back, but look at her, completely unaffected by the rain


----------



## Ellapretty

makumaku said:


> Love love love your outfit! Especially the necklace. Where did you get it?


It's from the Happiness Boutique in Europe - they sent it to me 1-2 years ago but may still have it


----------



## Ellapretty

makumaku said:


> Love love love your outfit! Especially the necklace. Where did you get it?


Found the link: https://www.happinessboutique.com/en/necklaces/glamorous-over-the-top-statement-necklace-937


----------



## Harper Quinn

My new trotteur in amethyst  I am so not a purple fan but the grey undertones of this lavender beauty made me swoon! Have been wearing it every day!


----------



## ashlie

Harper Quinn said:


> My new trotteur in amethyst  I am so not a purple fan but the grey undertones of this lavender beauty made me swoon! Have been wearing it every day!



Omg. Love that color!!!


----------



## Sophia

Harper Quinn said:


> My new trotteur in amethyst  I am so not a purple fan but the grey undertones of this lavender beauty made me swoon! Have been wearing it every day!



I love this! Beautiful xx


----------



## Harper Quinn

ashlie said:


> Omg. Love that color!!!





Sophia said:


> I love this! Beautiful xx



Thank you  I can't put it down!


----------



## MathildaBrsm

You look all [url=https://juvelbolaget.se/]Stunning[/URL] with those bags and dresses.


----------



## Huydq948

My lovely bag, want to share with everyone


----------



## prof ash

Natarina said:


>



Love this color every time I see it! Do you know what season it is from or the color name? Thank you!!


----------



## Ellapretty




----------



## Huydq948

With Celine luggage


----------



## BlueCherry

Box bag in kohl


----------



## lilwinnie

BigCherry said:


> Box bag in kohl
> 
> View attachment 3703744


i love the color!


----------



## s.h.e

Box in red [emoji7]


----------



## bagista.co.uk

Bornsocialite26 said:


>



Gorgeous! Beautiful bag and outfit x
- Bagista London


----------



## jaskg144

Shopping yesterday


----------



## coolmelondew

Cafe hopping with the Edge


----------



## Takeshi

My Belt Bag


----------



## Jadpe

Shopping at La Vallée Village (Céline outlet ) with my python box and skates.


----------



## cmm62

Takeshi said:


> My Belt Bag



Just love this [emoji175]


----------



## Jadpe

Had a fun photoshoot with my collection


----------



## BlueCherry

Jadpe said:


> Had a fun photoshoot with my collection



Love your collection and all the gorgeous pics. You look so chic and happy, thanks for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## Jadpe

Thank you!


----------



## Miss World

Jadpe said:


> Had a fun photoshoot with my collection



Thanks for sharing these photos! You have such a fantastic collection of Celine handbags! I want the Celine Phantom in croc embossed! You have the Trio's in the colors that i want. I have black, but want burgundy and blue too! I love the Bicolor clutch as well.


----------



## Miss World

coolmelondew said:


> Hikarupanda, your post inspired me to bring my trotteur out!  Off to the gym with her.  I'm so glad I put a new layer of waterproof spray because it was pouring when i came back, but look at her, completely unaffected by the rain
> View attachment 3684960
> View attachment 3684962


OMG is that smooth leather? It looks so so beautiful! What is the color name please? so pretty!


----------



## Jadpe

Miss World said:


> Thanks for sharing these photos! You have such a fantastic collection of Celine handbags! I want the Celine Phantom in croc embossed! You have the Trio's in the colors that i want. I have black, but want burgundy and blue too! I love the Bicolor clutch as well.



I started with the black Trio but since I love the Trio so much I got an blue one too. En then I saw the Burgundy one and fell in love again. And if you like something, buy it in every color right?!

The Phantom is such a great bag. I've got it around the same time as my Mini Luggage but the Phantom look much better after a few years.


----------



## yinnie

Jadpe said:


> Had a fun photoshoot with my collection



Wow what a lovely and enviable collection!!!!


----------



## Sculli

First day out with my trio [emoji170]


----------



## Miss World

Sculli said:


> First day out with my trio [emoji170]
> View attachment 3729442


Such a great photo and outfit! Love the colour of your Celine Trio.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Ellapretty said:


> With my Nano:


just wow!!!! you look like a model.....absolutely love your entire outfit!!


----------



## coolmelondew

Miss World said:


> OMG is that smooth leather? It looks so so beautiful! What is the color name please? so pretty!


This is the Ruby Supersoft Calf..from summer 2016 i believe! I've had her for a year now and it's aged beautifully. The leather is still luxuriously soft and suplle and it still has the smell of leather which i really love


----------



## Sculli

Miss World said:


> Such a great photo and outfit! Love the colour of your Celine Trio.



thank you [emoji8]..  the trio is so addictive, I want more [emoji170]


----------



## pbmuffin

Purchased my first Celine - a trio - for a recent trip to NYC. Perfect lightweight, compact bag for city exploration!


----------



## Miss World

pbmuffin said:


> Purchased my first Celine - a trio - for a recent trip to NYC. Perfect lightweight, compact bag for city exploration!
> 
> View attachment 3729932


Such a cute photo! Love the Trio on you, what is this color called? I would love a wardrobe full of Trio's in different colors!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Jadpe said:


> Had a fun photoshoot with my collection


Pretty impressive collection!


----------



## pbmuffin

Miss World said:


> Such a cute photo! Love the Trio on you, what is this color called? I would love a wardrobe full of Trio's in different colors!



I believe it is taupe! Perfect all-season neutral.


----------



## Ellapretty

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> just wow!!!! you look like a model.....absolutely love your entire outfit!!


Thank you ❤️ the Zara faux leather jacket is such a life saver - it works with so many outfits!


----------



## Ellapretty

Jadpe said:


> Had a fun photoshoot with my collection


Love seeing all of these bags - what a cute idea!


----------



## serenityneow

Love seeing all the beautiful Boxes! Here's one of mine - pale grey calfskin liege.


----------



## MamaSleepy

serenityneow said:


> Love seeing all the beautiful Boxes! Here's one of mine - pale grey calfskin liege.
> View attachment 3731243


Gorgeous!  Perfect color for that outfit. May I ask what size it is? It looks like it actually can hold more than a phone and a wallet.


----------



## serenityneow

MamaSleepy said:


> Gorgeous!  Perfect color for that outfit. May I ask what size it is? It looks like it actually can hold more than a phone and a wallet.



Thank you!  This is the medium, and yes it holds a decent amount, but still a little less than I'd like.  I wouldn't recommend the small unless you carry almost nothing.


----------



## coolmelondew

throwback to a happier time when my Ring bag was still spotless and I hadn't created a dark spot on the bag with a leather cleaner


----------



## Yoshi1296

pbmuffin said:


> Purchased my first Celine - a trio - for a recent trip to NYC. Perfect lightweight, compact bag for city exploration!
> 
> View attachment 3729932



I love your hair!!!!


----------



## pbmuffin

Yoshi1296 said:


> I love your hair!!!!


OMG it was SO frizzy in that photo!!  Thank you though!!


----------



## MarsHMe

Finally pulled the trigger and brought this beautiful bag home. Got it from Incheon airport for only $3800, almost $800 less than the states. I am in cloud nine.


----------



## MarsHMe

Vacationing in Japan with me.


----------



## nanads

My dentist appointment companion today ❤️


----------



## Sophia

coolmelondew said:


> throwback to a happier time when my Ring bag was still spotless and I hadn't created a dark spot on the bag with a leather cleaner
> View attachment 3733503



Love Natural Calf. The shine on your bag looks amazing!


----------



## amstevens714

Sculli said:


> First day out with my trio [emoji170]
> View attachment 3729442




Tha bag and those shoes


----------



## amstevens714

Jadpe said:


> Had a fun photoshoot with my collection




Gorgeous bags!


----------



## HotRedBag

Gorgeous pictures ladies!!


----------



## mushashi415

coolmelondew said:


> throwback to a happier time when my Ring bag was still spotless and I hadn't created a dark spot on the bag with a leather cleaner
> View attachment 3733503



Omg what a stunner. Grey natural leather is my dream.   Can you please post more pics ?


----------



## Spellwriter

Dinner date with trotteur

Gnarly bathroom floor but whateva


----------



## Miss World

nanads said:


> My dentist appointment companion today ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3738298


OMG Nanads, your posts are making me want to get the Mini Belt and in Grey too!  Just beautiful, congrats again!


----------



## kikisptr

Jadpe said:


> Had a fun photoshoot with my collection


OMG you look great in all these bags!!!!!


----------



## kikisptr

Celine Sangle with my Loewe strap


----------



## Sophia

kikisptr said:


> View attachment 3762159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Sangle with my Loewe strap



Love this Natural Calf beauty! Love the strap xx


----------



## kikisptr

Sophia said:


> Love this Natural Calf beauty! Love the strap xx


Thank you [emoji1]  I bought a strap from my Loewe SA first who escorted me to the next door Celine to try the strap on other bags, so I ended up buying the Sangle too lol


----------



## Sophia

kikisptr said:


> Thank you [emoji1]  I bought a strap from my Loewe SA first who escorted me to the next door Celine to try the strap on other bags, so I ended up buying the Sangle too lol



Loewe is another one of my true loves! Looks amazing with the Sangle! Love the colors!

I have two of the Sangles - one in the Tan Natural Calf just like yours and another one in Light Camel Natural Calf! I heard that for Fall this year they are releasing the bag in Natural Calfskin, but with LAMBSKIN interior lining! I love bags with Lambskin lining!


----------



## kikisptr

Sophia said:


> Loewe is another one of my true loves! Looks amazing with the Sangle! Love the colors!
> 
> I have two of the Sangles - one in the Tan Natural Calf just like yours and another one in Light Camel Natural Calf! I heard that for Fall this year they are releasing the bag in Natural Calfskin, but with LAMBSKIN interior lining! I love bags with Lambskin lining!


Omg lamb skin!!!!!! I love both brands being very subtle with their logos but pay attention to details and quality. Talking about lamb skin Loewe had some of the best nappa leather  before but feels like JWA is using less of it now. 
Both Celine and Loewe in Sydney at the moment is pathetic with their stocks, very limited choices. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] 
By the way I am collecting the Loewe espadrilles shoes they r soooo comfortable!


----------



## Sophia

kikisptr said:


> Omg lamb skin!!!!!! I love both brands being very subtle with their logos but pay attention to details and quality. Talking about lamb skin Loewe had some of the best nappa leather  before but feels like JWA is using less of it now.
> Both Celine and Loewe in Sydney at the moment is pathetic with their stocks, very limited choices. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]
> By the way I am collecting the Loewe espadrilles shoes they r soooo comfortable!



I can't wait to see the Sangles with Lambskin interior!

And I know right - JWA is using more Calfskin than Lamb. I stumbled upon a Flamenco Knot in Lambskin and gushed over the smooshy leather! 

LOVE the Loewe espadrilles!!


----------



## MAGJES

Jadpe said:


> Shopping at La Vallée Village (Céline outlet ) with my python box and skates.


Beautiful!


----------



## Miss World

eightyfive said:


> Nano Luggage Tote


You look so good! Love the outfit, makes me want to run out and buy a Nano Luggage!


----------



## Sculli

With tha regular trio [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## nanads

Sculli said:


> With tha regular trio [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> View attachment 3764188


beautiful!


----------



## cmm62

Out with my new belt today


----------



## Spellwriter

Could not resist taking this pic. Husband and I are doing a staycation for his bday...indigo trapeze felt like the right choice!


----------



## Spellwriter

cmm62 said:


> Out with my new belt today
> 
> View attachment 3764594


You're making me want a belt bag!!! I tried some last week and the flap/closure was driving me nuts...that size is so amazing for an everyday bag though!


----------



## cmm62

Spellwriter said:


> You're making me want a belt bag!!! I tried some last week and the flap/closure was driving me nuts...that size is so amazing for an everyday bag though!



Thank you! Once you remember to just pull down the closure and practice sliding the flap out it's all good [emoji4] have fun on your staycation!!!


----------



## nanads

cmm62 said:


> Out with my new belt today
> 
> View attachment 3764594


beautiful and soooo chic!



Spellwriter said:


> You're making me want a belt bag!!! I tried some last week and the flap/closure was driving me nuts...that size is so amazing for an everyday bag though!


I have mine for almost a month and loving it so mucth. I see that people here on tpf get used easily to the closure. As for me I dont have any problems closing and opening the belt bag now. It's surprisingly easy!


----------



## kikisptr

cmm62 said:


> Out with my new belt today
> 
> View attachment 3764594


Such a chic bag! Love the small size too.


----------



## cmm62

nanads said:


> beautiful and soooo chic!
> 
> 
> I have mine for almost a month and loving it so mucth. I see that people here on tpf get used easily to the closure. As for me I dont have any problems closing and opening the belt bag now. It's surprisingly easy!





kikisptr said:


> Such a chic bag! Love the small size too.



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## ckrickett

I dont have any real mirrors in my home (renovating a historic house is fun, but also tedious) so I snapped a quick pick in this old mirror door. I love it already, and I am thinking which Celine I want next!


----------



## onepiece101

ckrickett said:


> I dont have any real mirrors in my home (renovating a historic house is fun, but also tedious) so I snapped a quick pick in this old mirror door. I love it already, and I am thinking which Celine I want next!



Is this in dark taupe? If so, I absolutely love that color - so unique but goes well with so many things!


----------



## ckrickett

onepiece101 said:


> Is this in dark taupe? If so, I absolutely love that color - so unique but goes well with so many things!



I believe so, here are some better pics I took today in actual lighting! Love the two toned color (and leathers)


----------



## cotonblanc

Been a while. Summer 2011 clasp cabas in Light Blush calfskin.​


----------



## coolmelondew

My trusty travel companion


----------



## MAGJES

serenityneow said:


> Love seeing all the beautiful Boxes! Here's one of mine - pale grey calfskin liege.
> View attachment 3731243


Beautiful Box!  How tall are you?  It's looks to be a great crossbody length on you.


----------



## mushashi415

coolmelondew said:


> My trusty travel companion
> View attachment 3767264



So stunning.


----------



## Sophia

Taking this baby out for a spin today. Haven't touched her in over a year!


----------



## coolmelondew

Sophia said:


> Taking this baby out for a spin today. Haven't touched her in over a year!


love the wallet! is it natural calf?


----------



## Sophia

coolmelondew said:


> love the wallet! is it natural calf?



Yes - Tan Natural Calfskin! Got it back in 2013!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> Taking this baby out for a spin today. Haven't touched her in over a year!



It's like having a new bag all over again when you don't use one in a long time, it's lovely


----------



## Sophia

BigCherry said:


> It's like having a new bag all over again when you don't use one in a long time, it's lovely



You're so right! The leather is extraordinary!


----------



## ashlie

Sophia said:


> Taking this baby out for a spin today. Haven't touched her in over a year!



I'm in love with that wallet!!


----------



## Sophia

ashlie said:


> I'm in love with that wallet!!



Thank you! It has aged so nicely given that it is 4 years old now!


----------



## blushes_pink

Today, out with the trotteur medium burgundy.


----------



## Sophia

blushes_pink said:


> Today, out with the trotteur medium burgundy.



Beautiful! One of my favorite bags!


----------



## BlueCherry

Using my petrol trapeze today


----------



## s.h.e

kikisptr said:


> Omg lamb skin!!!!!! I love both brands being very subtle with their logos but pay attention to details and quality. Talking about lamb skin Loewe had some of the best nappa leather  before but feels like JWA is using less of it now.
> Both Celine and Loewe in Sydney at the moment is pathetic with their stocks, very limited choices. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]
> By the way I am collecting the Loewe espadrilles shoes they r soooo comfortable!



Pay a visit to Melbourne then, both brands have their own boutique here, so their stocks are quite complete. I am a super fans of Celine, so I will visit their store at least once a week


----------



## kikisptr

s.h.e said:


> Pay a visit to Melbourne then, both brands have their own boutique here, so their stocks are quite complete. I am a super fans of Celine, so I will visit their store at least once a week


The Chadston Loewe boutique is the one I visited last time I was in Melbourne! The staffs in there was super sweet!!!! Wish I can go to Melbourne every week lol


----------



## lovieluvslux

nanads said:


> My dentist appointment companion today ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3738298


I have this bag - same color.  Thanks for modeling with the shoes.


----------



## nanads

lovieluvslux said:


> I have this bag - same color.  Thanks for modeling with the shoes.


yay bag twins  it's a gorgeous color isn't it?  can't help being matchy matchy with my shoes


----------



## Kendie26

Not a modshot/in action pic but i took this anyway because i am so in love w/ my micro Dark Taupe Luggage. She doesn't get nearly the use/attention she deserves so it was time to get out! This is 1 of my all-time favorite bags to just look at!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Not a modshot/in action pic but i took this anyway because i am so in love w/ my micro Dark Taupe Luggage. She doesn't get nearly the use/attention she deserves so it was time to get out! This is 1 of my all-time favorite bags to just look at!



In the garden is in action [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Beautiful bag, I just love the micro [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> In the garden is in action [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Beautiful bag, I just love the micro [emoji177]


Thank you darlin'!! I adore the micro as well...this 1 & my TriFold are my 2 fave Celine. I keep going back & forth on a nano. I adore them so much but not sure I love it on me. You have a nano (or 2....) don't you? Thoughts?


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin'!! I adore the micro as well...this 1 & my TriFold are my 2 fave Celine. I keep going back & forth on a nano. I adore them so much but not sure I love it on me. You have a nano (or 2....) don't you? Thoughts?



@Kendie I don’t have any nano’s but I have seen them in store and they are cute. Personally for me I positively adore micro size and I use mine for work and play. My favourite size bag is generally between 10-12” wide. Although I have some small bags, the box, the small Fendi BTW and mini peekaboo they would be lesser used bags. Apart from when I first buy them and say “OMG this is the best bag ever - I could get rid of everything else and just have this” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Also I don’t do crossbody because I’m a bit top heavy so I shoulder carry. When I shoulder carry I generally prefer bags without sticky up handles although that’s just my personal preference. However the handles are great too for when you need to hand carry. One of the things I love about the BTW bags is that the handles lay flat when not in use. 

The nano is gorgeous but based on your sophisticated style would you consider a box. I thought they were boring for years but how wrong I was. Yes shame on me [emoji15]. So unbelievably stylish and can be worn as a clutch too.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie I don’t have any nano’s but I have seen them in store and they are cute. Personally for me I positively adore micro size and I use mine for work and play. My favourite size bag is generally between 10-12” wide. Although I have some small bags, the box, the small Fendi BTW and mini peekaboo they would be lesser used bags. Apart from when I first buy them and say “OMG this is the best bag ever - I could get rid of everything else and just have this” [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Also I don’t do crossbody because I’m a bit top heavy so I shoulder carry. When I shoulder carry I generally prefer bags without sticky up handles although that’s just my personal preference. However the handles are great too for when you need to hand carry. One of the things I love about the BTW bags is that the handles lay flat when not in use.
> 
> The nano is gorgeous but based on your sophisticated style would you consider a box. I thought they were boring for years but how wrong I was. Yes shame on me [emoji15]. So unbelievably stylish and can be worn as a clutch too.


I always LOVE reading your thoughts/opinions my dear friend! Thanks so much for this. A 10-12"W bag is also a fave size of mine as well but something keeps calling me to the Nano. I'll put it out of my head for now. I have not 100% "warmed up" enough to the Box yet....don't know why. (PLEASE no offense Box owners!!) Now watch, the next Celine reveal you see from me will be a Box!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

You should try on a nano, sometimes when I want something so bad, just trying it on sorts it for me. As for not being "warmed up" to the box, I was the same, in fact I wouldn't even let the SA show me any. Then one day curiousity got the better of me and I saw this pic  




I thought hey girl you are looking good. Just like me lol - (not the looking good bit, just the cool bracelets, monochrome outfits, 3/4 sleeves always and bag scrunched under arm at times) and that was me sold. I'm besotted with my box bag and the leather lining is to die for. I still wanna look like her

Can't wait to see yours or will you see my trifold first


----------



## coolmelondew

On the road with the Trotteur


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Not a modshot/in action pic but i took this anyway because i am so in love w/ my micro Dark Taupe Luggage. She doesn't get nearly the use/attention she deserves so it was time to get out! This is 1 of my all-time favorite bags to just look at!



What a lovely bag! Dark Taupe is a beautiful.  Is it goatskin? 
 I recenty tried the Micro size after only carrying the Mini Luggage style for years. I do not know what took me so long but I find the Micro "perfect'" for me!


----------



## Sophia

Today's view of my favorite black + gold Céline bags: 2013 Blade, 2014 Triangle, and 2014 Classic Box!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> What a lovely bag! Dark Taupe is a beautiful.  Is it goatskin?
> I recenty tried the Micro size after only carrying the Mini Luggage style for years. I do not know what took me so long but I find the Micro "perfect'" for me!


Hi MAGJES! What an adorable avatar you have!! Thank you & i immediately fell in love w/ Dark Taupe. It's amazing in real life (if you never saw it) My Saks SA told me the day i bought it that it's bullhide. I'm not so sure though, but maybe. It's got a really durable grainy-ish texture. I agree w/ you on Micro size & glad that you also find it the perfects size!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> You should try on a nano, sometimes when I want something so bad, just trying it on sorts it for me. As for not being "warmed up" to the box, I was the same, in fact I wouldn't even let the SA show me any. Then one day curiousity got the better of me and I saw this pic
> 
> View attachment 3778575
> 
> 
> I thought hey girl you are looking good. Just like me lol - (not the looking good bit, just the cool bracelets, monochrome outfits, 3/4 sleeves always and bag scrunched under arm at times) and that was me sold. I'm besotted with my box bag and the leather lining is to die for. I still wanna look like her
> 
> Can't wait to see yours or will you see my trifold first


Hey woman...i think(?) you might have meant this for me (??) ....was just replying to MAGJES & scrolling up & saw this pic. OMG I actually remember seeing this exact pic somewhere a while back & I was also very drawn to it...she looks amazingly chic! I need to see YOUR Box (I'm so sorry if I'm not remembering it right at this moment) And , hey are you teasing me on you getting TriFold?!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> Today's view of my favorite black + gold Céline bags: 2013 Blade, 2014 Triangle, and 2014 Classic Box!


Such a COOL pic!! Look at the leather on them....wow..beautiful!


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> Such a COOL pic!! Look at the leather on them....wow..beautiful!



@Kendie26 thank you! I only purchase Smooth or Natural leather bags! These three have aged so well - I have used the Blade consistently since purchase back in 2013. It is a super old style, but one of my favorite bags ever!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> Today's view of my favorite black + gold Céline bags: 2013 Blade, 2014 Triangle, and 2014 Classic Box!



@Sophia what a gorgeous picture. There’s no bigger dilemma than a selection of Céline bags and you can only carry one [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Sophia what a gorgeous picture. There’s no bigger dilemma than a selection of Céline bags and you can only carry one [emoji23]





Sophia said:


> @Kendie26 thank you! I only purchase Smooth or Natural leather bags! These three have aged so well - I have used the Blade consistently since purchase back in 2013. It is a super old style, but one of my favorite bags ever!


HA, very WELL said dear BigCherry...you are so spot on correct!!!
Yesthey have aged beautifully Sophia! I remember when the Blade came out...i loved it right away. Good grief, i do NOT know why i never bought one!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Hey woman...i think(?) you might have meant this for me (??) ....was just replying to MAGJES & scrolling up & saw this pic. OMG I actually remember seeing this exact pic somewhere a while back & I was also very drawn to it...she looks amazingly chic! I need to see YOUR Box (I'm so sorry if I'm not remembering it right at this moment) And , hey are you teasing me on you getting TriFold?!!!



[emoji15] yes it was for you @Kendie26, I’m such a dope sometimes with quoting. Here is my box the day I got it and I am still in awe of its beauty, which is in its simplicity. I posed a pic of what fits somewhere but I need to update that since I bought my mini pochette (I know it’s LV but that’s singularly the most awesome little slg I have ever bought - can’t believe it took so long)....




I chose grey because it’s my favourite colour apart from blue and I can use it year round and it’s a perfect neutral.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> [emoji15] yes it was for you @Kendie26, I’m such a dope sometimes with quoting. Here is my box the day I got it and I am still in awe of its beauty, which is in its simplicity. I posed a pic of what fits somewhere but I need to update that since I bought my mini pochette (I know it’s LV but that’s singularly the most awesome little slg I have ever bought - can’t believe it took so long)....
> 
> View attachment 3781819
> 
> 
> I chose grey because it’s my favourite colour apart from blue and I can use it year round and it’s a perfect neutral.


Oh YES girl, now I DO remember this baby! The color is perfection & she looks like she wants a good petting as she's "smooth like butta". I will promise you this, the next time i go visit one of my SA's, i will specifically try on a Box & think of you!


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> HA, very WELL said dear BigCherry...you are so spot on correct!!!
> Yesthey have aged beautifully Sophia! I remember when the Blade came out...i loved it right away. Good grief, i do NOT know why i never bought one!



@Kendie26 I felt as if the Blade was extremely overpriced when it was first released! With that said, the bag is so meticulously constructed and has lasted me four years so far! You can find them on the resale market for a fraction of the retail price!


----------



## Sculli

Large Trio in grass [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## neloi2006

My Celine belt bag - my very first Celine and I'm in


----------



## BlueCherry

neloi2006 said:


> My Celine belt bag - my very first Celine and I'm in



Congratulations! [emoji4]

Is it grey? I’m wearing my grey mini belt bag today and I love it.


----------



## neloi2006

Petruschka said:


> Neloi2006, i love your bag! What color is that?


It is taupe


----------



## neloi2006

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations! [emoji4]
> 
> Is it grey? I’m wearing my grey mini belt bag today and I love it.


Thank you! It is taupe! Was considering grey too.


----------



## onepiece101

Sculli said:


> Large Trio in grass [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3782377



Love this color for the trio, wish it wasn't seasonal!


----------



## pbmuffin

My trio in Taupe has quickly become one of my favorite bags. It's very basic but just so practical. Goes with everything. Fits a lot but stays lightweight. Absolutely love it!


----------



## YunaMH

pbmuffin said:


> View attachment 3783904
> 
> My trio in Taupe has quickly become one of my favorite bags. It's very basic but just so practical. Goes with everything. Fits a lot but stays lightweight. Absolutely love it!


Cute bag! Love the city behind you


----------



## Kendie26

Hi Celine fans! Words can't express how much I LOVE my TriFold....such an amazing bag


----------



## Mandy1989

Sophia said:


> Today's view of my favorite black + gold Céline bags: 2013 Blade, 2014 Triangle, and 2014 Classic Box!


Wow, that Triangle bag is to die for


----------



## Sophia

Mandy1989 said:


> Wow, that Triangle bag is to die for



Thank you @Mandy1989  The Black Triangle is so pleasing to the eye. It is super heavy, but also super easy to use at the same time!


----------



## l.ch.

Sculli said:


> Large Trio in grass [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3782377


Are these the Isabel Marant sneakers? I've been looking for them in my size with no luck... gorgeous everything on you!


----------



## Jadpe

Petruschka said:


> That Collection would make anyone jealous! Do you collect other brands like this too, or is your heart set om Celine only?


Céline is my main love but I do collect Chanel and Loewe too!


----------



## Sophia

Jadpe said:


> Céline is my main love but I do collect Chanel and Loewe too!



Loewe is another favorite of mine as well! My holy trinity is as follows - Céline, Hermès, and Loewe!


----------



## kikisptr

Sophia said:


> Loewe is another favorite of mine as well! My holy trinity is as follows - Céline, Hermès, and Loewe!


Me too. They offer some of the finest leather IMO


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sophia said:


> Loewe is another favorite of mine as well! My holy trinity is as follows - Céline, Hermès, and Loewe!


Agree! These three have the best leathers!!


----------



## Miss World

anumus said:


> Belt is ready for another day at the office


Is this the Small size belt? I'm looking to buy this size for work. How are you liking it?


----------



## anumus

Yes the size is small. The bag is great as you can wear it on your shoulder as well even though it does not have the extra shoulder strap the smaller size does. I have been very happy with it, and ot goes with almost any outfit. I have the grained leather so it is also very durable, so do not have to worry about scraches that much. The metal feet are also handy because at work there is often no other place for the bag in meetings than the floor .

Only thing that requires getting used to is the clasp, that is not the easiest at first to open with one hand if you are holding the bag in the other. I use the bag quite often and got used to opening the clasp with one hand. I also keep my phone and card holder in the small pocket in the back, so I do not have to be in and out of the bag all the time. 

The bag fits in endless amount of stuff and can easily fit a normal size laptop in as well if you need one for work.


----------



## anumus

Miss World said:


> Is this the Small size belt? I'm looking to buy this size for work. How are you liking it?



Previous message was for you, forgot the quote


----------



## Miss World

anumus said:


> Yes the size is small. The bag is great as you can wear it on your shoulder as well even though it does not have the extra shoulder strap the smaller size does. I have been very happy with it, and ot goes with almost any outfit. I have the grained leather so it is also very durable, so do not have to worry about scraches that much. The metal feet are also handy because at work there is often no other place for the bag in meetings than the floor .
> 
> Only thing that requires getting used to is the clasp, that is not the easiest at first to open with one hand if you are holding the bag in the other. I use the bag quite often and got used to opening the clasp with one hand. I also keep my phone and card holder in the small pocket in the back, so I do not have to be in and out of the bag all the time.
> 
> The bag fits in endless amount of stuff and can easily fit a normal size laptop in as well if you need one for work.





anumus said:


> Previous message was for you, forgot the quote



Thank you for the reply.  I see the Mini everywhere but I think the Small size is more unique and fantastic too! Model Rosie Huntington Whiteley has the Small size and it looks amazing on her.


----------



## yinnie

It's been a while since I've taken this beauty out!!! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## lisamiller719

Sophia said:


> Today's view of my favorite black + gold Céline bags: 2013 Blade, 2014 Triangle, and 2014 Classic Box!


My favs!


----------



## yinnie

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3809379
> 
> It's been a while since I've taken this beauty out!!! [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Finally out and about [emoji111]


----------



## MamaSleepy

yinnie said:


> Finally out and about [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3810165


Gorgeous! !


----------



## yinnie

MamaSleepy said:


> Gorgeous! !



Thank you!!! [emoji847]


----------



## BBcity

yinnie said:


> Finally out and about [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3810165


Is this the small or the medium size? It is stunning.


----------



## yinnie

BBcity said:


> Is this the small or the medium size? It is stunning.



Thank you! This is the small. Colour is dark brick in smooth calf. [emoji847]


----------



## atelierforward

yinnie said:


> Finally out and about [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3810165


This color is so gorgeous! Perfect for fall weather


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Finally out and about [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3810165


Seeing this beauty of yours (& at the nudging/"encouragement" of @BigCherry ) I'm seeing a Box in my future  You look super FAB dear yinnie!


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> Seeing this beauty of yours (& at the nudging/"encouragement" of @BigCherry ) I'm seeing a Box in my future  You look super FAB dear yinnie!



A Classic Box is always a must!


----------



## celiphan

My most recent purchase this weekend: The Mini Luggage 2017 in Plum, I absolutely adore this color! 
It's such a chameleon depending on lighting, here it's pictured in Prada about 20 mins after I purchased it


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Seeing this beauty of yours (& at the nudging/"encouragement" of @BigCherry ) I'm seeing a Box in my future  You look super FAB dear yinnie!



Oh the box is such a classic celine, like a flap is to chanel! Glad to be your encourager for the box, like you were to me on the reissue [emoji12]

I have 3 box bags (2 vintage and this small one).  Clearly I'm biased and love the bag so I must say you neeeeeeeeed one [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] please share when u get it!!!! What would be your ideal combo?


----------



## yinnie

I'm the type to use one bag to death before I rotate so.... here's my box again. And again [emoji12] over the weekend


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> A Classic Box is always a must!





yinnie said:


> Oh the box is such a classic celine, like a flap is to chanel! Glad to be your encourager for the box, like you were to me on the reissue [emoji12]
> 
> I have 3 box bags (2 vintage and this small one).  Clearly I'm biased and love the bag so I must say you neeeeeeeeed one [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] please share when u get it!!!! What would be your ideal combo?


Oh my goodness, i now have THREE Box enablers!!(including @BigCherry ...i see you switched up your avatar again girlfriend...i had to do a double take!) I think the Box is stunning but sadly i just didn't love it on me. I'll have to try it again though in the future because i hated the Boy on me at first but now i love it. Go figure


----------



## Kendie26

celiphan said:


> My most recent purchase this weekend: The Mini Luggage 2017 in Plum, I absolutely adore this color!
> It's such a chameleon depending on lighting, here it's pictured in Prada about 20 mins after I purchased it


Biggest Congrats! This is such a pretty & feminine color.  So unique!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> I'm the type to use one bag to death before I rotate so.... here's my box again. And again [emoji12] over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 3814505
> 
> View attachment 3814506


So awesome on you girlfriend! This color is just the "bomb diggity" & so versatile. Absolutely LOVEon you!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Oh my goodness, i now have THREE Box enablers!!(including @BigCherry ...i see you switched up your avatar again girlfriend...i had to do a double take!) I think the Box is stunning but sadly i just didn't love it on me. I'll have to try it again though in the future because i hated the Boy on me at first but now i love it. Go figure



Lol I like to keep things moving but I was like you and had no interest whatsoever in the box but how things change. Another one I would love you to reconsider is the mini PAB, this bag is seriously nice and I preferred it to the nano luggage despite micro being all time favourite. It will be really interesting to see how you think in the future


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Lol I like to keep things moving but I was like you and had no interest whatsoever in the box but how things change. Another one I would love you to reconsider is the mini PAB, this bag is seriously nice and I preferred it to the nano luggage despite micro being all time favourite. It will be really interesting to see how you think in the future


smooch: Ok, i think you should be my new personal stylist but I'm sorry to show my "ignorance" in not knowing what the mini PAB is? I just googled it too (before replying) & not sure I'm seeing it....I'm awful w/ acronyms. I'll keep looking for PAB. I'm probably going to do thiswhen you reply! I am very seriously considering the Flap Clasp bag though. The size is close to our beloved micro luggage plus the single strap felt great on shoulder & the leather was BETTER than butter. I can not get it out of my damn head


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> smooch: Ok, i think you should be my new personal stylist but I'm sorry to show my "ignorance" in not knowing what the mini PAB is? I just googled it too (before replying) & not sure I'm seeing it....I'm awful w/ acronyms. I'll keep looking for PAB. I'm probably going to do thiswhen you reply! I am very seriously considering the Flap Clasp bag though. The size is close to our beloved micro luggage plus the single strap felt great on shoulder & the leather was BETTER than butter. I can not get it out of my damn head



Kendie you’re so sweet but you don’t need a personal stylist, you’re incredibly ladylike and stylish. Apart from the potty mouth  

I am so sorry to send you on a wild goose chase, it’s the Fendi peekaboo (PAB), it’s such a darling bag and fits heaps. It’s my most complimented bag so far. Like the box bag, love only came once it was it my hands. 

But if you have an all encompassing urge for the flap clasp you should go with your instincts.  I failed to buy a certain bag/colour in the last couple of months and now I want it - my SA is going to check if he can get it for me outside of Europe


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Kendie you’re so sweet but you don’t need a personal stylist, you’re incredibly ladylike and stylish. Apart from the potty mouth
> 
> I am so sorry to send you on a wild goose chase, it’s the Fendi peekaboo (PAB), it’s such a darling bag and fits heaps. It’s my most complimented bag so far. Like the box bag, love only came once it was it my hands.
> 
> But if you have an all encompassing urge for the flap clasp you should go with your instincts.  I failed to buy a certain bag/colour in the last couple of months and now I want it - my SA is going to check if he can get it for me outside of Europe


Ohhhh!!! Well thank goodness because i kept googling Celine PAB & came up w/ big squat goose egg! Yes i recall you love your Fendi PAB!! I did not love the PAB on me when i tried it on a while ago. I was going to buy one from my SA without trying it on but then i went to see it & it didn't like me (my body type!) I am seriously on the verge of getting the Celine Flap Clasp bag....i keep thinking of it & just LOVED it. Thanks so much for all your kindness & laughs my Love!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ohhhh!!! Well thank goodness because i kept googling Celine PAB & came up w/ big squat goose egg! Yes i recall you love your Fendi PAB!! I did not love the PAB on me when i tried it on a while ago. I was going to buy one from my SA without trying it on but then i went to see it & it didn't like me (my body type!) I am seriously on the verge of getting the Celine Flap Clasp bag....i keep thinking of it & just LOVED it. Thanks so much for all your kindness & laughs my Love!



Wouldn’t us tpf bag addicts have some browser  history if we didn’t use the app 

You know I used to consider body type, I’m average height and size with hourglass shape and used to think I needed a big bag to balance my assets  but now I don’t care. I don’t even look at my bags on me in the mirror unless I’m asked for a mod pic which is rare. I literally just buy what I love the look of and carry it confidently. And I don’t care diddly squat what others think. I’ve seen big bags on little ladies and little bags on bigger ladies and the one thing in common is they all look fabulously accessorised


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ohhhh!!! Well thank goodness because i kept googling Celine PAB & came up w/ big squat goose egg! Yes i recall you love your Fendi PAB!! I did not love the PAB on me when i tried it on a while ago. I was going to buy one from my SA without trying it on but then i went to see it & it didn't like me (my body type!) I am seriously on the verge of getting the Celine Flap Clasp bag....i keep thinking of it & just LOVED it. Thanks so much for all your kindness & laughs my Love!



Go get that flap clasp Kendie, you know you want it


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Go get that flap clasp Kendie, you know you want it





BigCherry said:


> Wouldn’t us tpf bag addicts have some browser  history if we didn’t use the app
> 
> You know I used to consider body type, I’m average height and size with hourglass shape and used to think I needed a big bag to balance my assets  but now I don’t care. I don’t even look at my bags on me in the mirror unless I’m asked for a mod pic which is rare. I literally just buy what I love the look of and carry it confidently. And I don’t care diddly squat what others think. I’ve seen big bags on little ladies and little bags on bigger ladies and the one thing in common is they all look fabulously accessorised


Bravo to you on buying what you love/want...something tells me that they all look beautiful on you! Still thinking, thinking, thinking on the Flap....also studying the Box. Have you ever seen people take out the Box strap & put in a chain strap?


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Bravo to you on buying what you love/want...something tells me that they all look beautiful on you! Still thinking, thinking, thinking on the Flap....also studying the Box. Have you ever seen people take out the Box strap & put in a chain strap?



They cost too much to worry if they look alright on me  but thank you. They steal the show. 

I’ve taken out my strap and used as a clutch. I have a slim chain belt at home and I’d be happy to slip that in and take a pic to give you an idea of how it would look. I’ll be home from work in a couple of hours [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

@Kendie26 here you go, the only thin chain I have is this belt so it’s not very long but I’ve hooked it on to give you an idea of how a chain strap on a box bag would look. Hope it helps. Oh and the loops inside are just the exact size of the strap that comes with it so nothing wider than this will go through the loops.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> They cost too much to worry if they look alright on me  but thank you. They steal the show.
> 
> I’ve taken out my strap and used as a clutch. I have a slim chain belt at home and I’d be happy to slip that in and take a pic to give you an idea of how it would look. I’ll be home from work in a couple of hours [emoji4]


OMG you are too much of a sweetie but no, please do NOT worry about doing that for me....I'd be devastated if you knicked your beautiful Box by putting in a chain belt...so PLEASE I be you don't!!! Was just curious if people did that because i have "a thing" for chain straps!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 here you go, the only thin chain I have is this belt so it’s not very long but I’ve hooked it on to give you an idea of how a chain strap on a box bag would look. Hope it helps. Oh and the loops inside are just the exact size of the strap that comes with it so nothing wider than this will go through the loops.
> 
> View attachment 3815764


Ugh, we are on here at same time & I just begged you not to! Haha but MEGA MEGA THANK YOU kindest, most generous, sweet Big Cherry!!!!! I just love you! Hey, you may be setting a new trend if Box owners don't already do this. I think it looks AMAZING this way. I know Celine put out a similar model years back(if my memory is working today)


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> OMG you are too much of a sweetie but no, please do NOT worry about doing that for me....I'd be devastated if you knicked your beautiful Box by putting in a chain belt...so PLEASE I be you don't!!! Was just curious if people did that because i have "a thing" for chain straps!



More chance of you “nicking” it than me


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, we are on here at same time & I just begged you not to! Haha but MEGA MEGA THANK YOU kindest, most generous, sweet Big Cherry!!!!! I just love you! Hey, you may be setting a new trend if Box owners don't already do this. I think it looks AMAZING this way. I know Celine put out a similar model years back(if my memory is working today)




You are more than welcome, it only took a minute to do  I too love chains and I have a few bags with a half leather half chain strap but they are really chunky strap styles. I do have a grey one at work (yes I have bags everywhere lol) so I can put the other strap on tomorrow for you to take a look and see.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> You are more than welcome, it only took a minute to do  I too love chains and I have a few bags with a half leather half chain strap but they are really chunky strap styles. I do have a grey one at work (yes I have bags everywhere lol) so I can put the other strap on tomorrow for you to take a look and see.


You probably won't listen to me if i tell you NOT to do so, right?! Tehehe. Biggest thanks again girl! You are uber resourceful. I do love the innards of the Box design & it's growing on me again so MAYBE, just maybe.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> You probably won't listen to me if i tell you NOT to do so, right?! Tehehe. Biggest thanks again girl! You are uber resourceful. I do love the innards of the Box design & it's growing on me again so MAYBE, just maybe.



Sorry it’s so late but I’ve only just got in from work and have to go straight into bed  but a promise is a promise. This strap is from my Massaccesi bag and it is crossbody length and do you know something, it looks kind of good I think... here you go


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Sorry it’s so late but I’ve only just got in from work and have to go straight into bed  but a promise is a promise. This strap is from my Massaccesi bag and it is crossbody length and do you know something, it looks kind of good I think... here you go
> 
> View attachment 3817157


GirlME LIKEY!! And me likey YOU...you are a doll. Kindest thanks. You are a gem. I will make sure to yell at you real good if/when i get one because it WILL be ALL your doingNighty night!


----------



## yinnie

Still wearing my box bag! Thinking of maybe rotating out to the trio...


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3826561
> 
> Still wearing my box bag! Thinking of maybe rotating out to the trio...


Obsessed w/ Box & I totally love your color! Also loving your skirt &sandals girl!


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Obsessed w/ Box & I totally love your color! Also loving your skirt &sandals girl!



Thank you! Have you taken your box out yet? I'm waiting to see your action shots with the box [emoji12]


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Thank you! Have you taken your box out yet? I'm waiting to see your action shots with the box [emoji12]


Ha, out of the box it came in to stare at it-YES! But out on the town/worn on my shoulder-noThe weather all week has been rainy or threats of rain so i just couldn't risk it for her debut out....definitely some time this week though


----------



## kikisptr

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, out of the box it came in to stare at it-YES! But out on the town/worn on my shoulder-noThe weather all week has been rainy or threats of rain so i just couldn't risk it for her debut out....definitely some time this week though


Spray some water repellent over it and it helps protecting the leather in rainy days


----------



## Spellwriter

Doing some major damage this weekend with my micro. Special guests: Celine sunnies and balenciaga trainers


----------



## Spellwriter

Spellwriter said:


> Doing some major damage this weekend with my micro. Special guests: Celine sunnies and balenciaga trainers


I love how the micro looks like it's eating my receipts


----------



## cotonblanc

Mono brand (gasp!)​Summer 2010 patchwork marinière top, Spring 2011 linen cabas, 2014 skinny trousers and 2017 country derbies.​


----------



## Kendie26

cotonblanc said:


> Mono brand (gasp!)
> Summer 2010 patchwork marinière top, Spring 2011 linen cabas, 2014 skinny trousers and 2017 country derbies.​


Can you give my hubby some dress lessons?!  You look GREAT!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outing w/ my Box (cloud color). Pics inside & out to try to get color accurate (Indoor pic is more true) Friendly reminder her name is "Big Cherry!!!"


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (cloud color). Pics inside & out to try to get color accurate (Indoor pic is more true) Friendly reminder her name is "Big Cherry!!!"



It’s positively beautiful @Kendie26 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> It’s positively beautiful @Kendie26 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Many special "thank you's" once again dear friend! Blue love to you babe!


----------



## ashlie

Spellwriter said:


> Doing some major damage this weekend with my micro. Special guests: Celine sunnies and balenciaga trainers



I really didn't like the look of this bag when it first came out but I think yours may have changed my mind. The color is just so beautiful and it looks amazing!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sunscribble

out and about with the trio - still my fave basic bag after 3 years - thanks for letting me share! (super tempted to invest in a small burgundy as well, but can i justify the purchase?)


----------



## BlueCherry

Wrong photo [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Beautiful mountainside in Åre, Sweden with my Céline box bag [emoji170]

View attachment 3831828


Sorry for duplicate posts....


----------



## obscurity7

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful mountainside in Åre, Sweden with my Céline box bag [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3831828
> 
> 
> Sorry for duplicate posts....


I mean, yes, we're here for the bags, but I'll happily take more pictures of Sweden in a pinch.    The views and the bag are both lovely.


----------



## BlueCherry

obscurity7 said:


> I mean, yes, we're here for the bags, but I'll happily take more pictures of Sweden in a pinch.    The views and the bag are both lovely.



Thank you [emoji4] 

The mountains are fantastic, the people are not only really lovely they are all so unbelievably attractive. I love Sweden. 

Here is the famous waterfall in Tännforsen


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (cloud color). Pics inside & out to try to get color accurate (Indoor pic is more true) Friendly reminder her name is "Big Cherry!!!"



And she’s out! Gorgeous!!! It’s such a beautiful neutral colour [emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

sunscribble said:


> out and about with the trio - still my fave basic bag after 3 years - thanks for letting me share! (super tempted to invest in a small burgundy as well, but can i justify the purchase?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830959


You look terrific, like the Trio was made for you! I love hearing when people love certain bags so much & that it's still your fave after 3 years! Do you need "encouragement" on splurging on a small burgundy? In my humble opinion, if you find a style (like you w/ Trio) that works so well for you & looks that great on you, I definitely say get it in another color so my vote is yes to adding burgundy!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> And she’s out! Gorgeous!!! It’s such a beautiful neutral colour [emoji847]


Aw thank you kindly sweet Yinnie...you are such a kindhearted friend!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful mountainside in Åre, Sweden with my Céline box bag [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3831828
> 
> 
> Sorry for duplicate posts....


WOWEE, i feel transported there w/ you dearest BigCherry!! Your box looks stunning & is looking pretty humbly proud in front of all that lush scenery! Just WOW girl.


----------



## littleblackbag

Here's what I wore to town yesterday with my small vertical cabas. Loved wearing this bag, was comfortable to carry, and held everything I needed with room for more.
Everyone looks so chic I'm almost embarrassed to post!


----------



## BlueCherry

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 3832809
> 
> View attachment 3832810
> 
> 
> Here's what I wore to town yesterday with my small vertical cabas. Loved wearing this bag, was comfortable to carry, and held everything I needed with room for more.
> Everyone looks so chic I'm almost embarrassed to post!



I think you look fab, loving those trainers. And remember everyone that carries a beautiful Céline bag looks chic


----------



## Kendie26

littleblackbag said:


> View attachment 3832809
> 
> View attachment 3832810
> 
> 
> Here's what I wore to town yesterday with my small vertical cabas. Loved wearing this bag, was comfortable to carry, and held everything I needed with room for more.
> Everyone looks so chic I'm almost embarrassed to post!





BigCherry said:


> I think you look fab, loving those trainers. And remember everyone that carries a beautiful Céline bag looks chic


Omg stop it girl....YOU LOOK CHIC @littleblackbag !!! I adore your ensemble & the bag of course!
Listen to @BigCherry  & her words of wisdom! You rock that Celine!


----------



## littleblackbag

Kendie26 said:


> Omg stop it girl....YOU LOOK CHIC @littleblackbag !!! I adore your ensemble & the bag of course!
> Listen to @BigCherry  & her words of wisdom! You rock that Celine!


Aww shucks! Both you and @BigCherry are too kind. Thank you


----------



## rosiier

Leaving to go to my birthday brunch right now 
Finally legal hahaha 

Celine Mini!


----------



## sharilynn

rosiier said:


> Leaving to go to my birthday brunch right now
> Finally legal hahaha
> 
> Celine Mini!


is this the Mastic color? I have it and love it. Looks great on you!


----------



## littleblackbag

So here I am once again, casually modelling my small vertical cabas. Can't tell you how much I love this bag! Now I want a bicolour one...


----------



## littleblackbag

Trying on my bag with my coat in preparation for cooler weather!


----------



## Spellwriter

Post workout Starbucks selfie (because of course) w/ midnight phantom (so dramatic!)


----------



## Miss World

Spellwriter said:


> Post workout Starbucks selfie (because of course) w/ midnight phantom (so dramatic!)


Love the colour of your Phantom! And I spot some Celine sunglasses too!


----------



## yinnie

Large trio in saffron


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3848190
> 
> Large trio in saffron


What a happy, most cheerful pop of color to your sweet ensemble! Love it girl


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> What a happy, most cheerful pop of color to your sweet ensemble! Love it girl



Thank you thank you! This colour matches the sunshine we are getting so much of this warm Sydney spring!


----------



## pixel_munchkin

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3848190
> 
> Large trio in saffron



I LOVE this


----------



## Yuki85

On the way home


----------



## Spellwriter

Really loving my phantom lately


----------



## rosiier

sharilynn said:


> is this the Mastic color? I have it and love it. Looks great on you!


Late reply sorry! It's the color Lune! And thank you


----------



## kaun

yinnie said:


> I'm the type to use one bag to death before I rotate so.... here's my box again. And again [emoji12] over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 3814505
> 
> View attachment 3814506


Can we please take a glimpse of what fits inside?


----------



## Kendie26

Debut of my new burgundy Clasp Flap bag ...not loving these pics because i don’t think it’s really showing her true beauty. Amazingly soft ,lightweight & comfy on shoulder


----------



## coolmelondew

Kendie26 said:


> Debut of my new burgundy Clasp Flap bag ...not loving these pics because i don’t think it’s really showing her true beauty. Amazingly soft ,lightweight & comfy on shoulder


loving the colour! can you do a what fits inside post pleaseee?


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Debut of my new burgundy Clasp Flap bag ...not loving these pics because i don’t think it’s really showing her true beauty. Amazingly soft ,lightweight & comfy on shoulder



You might not be  but I am loving these pics and yes her true beauty is showing. I love the way you have it paired with that lovely top with burgundy accents


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Kendie26 said:


> Debut of my new burgundy Clasp Flap bag ...not loving these pics because i don’t think it’s really showing her true beauty. Amazingly soft ,lightweight & comfy on shoulder



Once again Kendie, your photos don't disappoint.  This is such a perfect fall bag.  It looks so smooshy and comfy!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> loving the colour! can you do a what fits inside post pleaseee?





BigCherry said:


> You might not be  but I am loving these pics and yes her true beauty is showing. I love the way you have it paired with that lovely top with burgundy accents





MustLuvDogs said:


> Once again Kendie, your photos don't disappoint.  This is such a perfect fall bag.  It looks so smooshy and comfy!  [emoji173]️


You 3 are ALL way too sweet...sincerest Thanks! I wish you could indeed feel her but i know you already know how fab Celine leathers are. Yes i will try to do a what fits inside @coolmelondew  ....sometime this week) it holds a good amount as it’s not a mini bag. You can easily fit a large size wallet, cell, key case, makeup bag, small umbrella. I’m very minimalist w/ what i carry but it can definitely hold good amount, unless you need a large bag.


----------



## littleblackbag

Kendie26 said:


> Debut of my new burgundy Clasp Flap bag ...not loving these pics because i don’t think it’s really showing her true beauty. Amazingly soft ,lightweight & comfy on shoulder


This really is a beautiful bag, and looks fab on you!


----------



## Lcee

It's very pretty -  looks so soft. What a gorgeous bag and thanks for posting.


----------



## Spellwriter

I never realized it before but the clasp is very much an updated allsoft with some hardware. I'm intrigued!!!


----------



## Kendie26

littleblackbag said:


> This really is a beautiful bag, and looks fab on you!





Spellwriter said:


> I never realized it before but the clasp is very much an updated allsoft with some hardware. I'm intrigued!!!


Kind thanks Celine fans...appreciate your sentiment! Yes i totally agree w/ you @Spellwriter ...that’s exactly what i thought when i first saw it (that it reminds me of the all-soft bag)but w/ the bars on the sides.


----------



## coolmelondew

Spellwriter said:


> I never realized it before but the clasp is very much an updated allsoft with some hardware. I'm intrigued!!!


Good Lord, i never realised it!!! Good observation, i shall take a closer look at the bag


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> loving the colour! can you do a what fits inside post pleaseee?


I didn’t forget your request coolmelondew! Here it is....you can fit a large/long size wallet (like my Boy wallet), an iPad Air, key case, small cosmetic pouch, glasses, cell. I personally will not be putting my iPad in the bag as i only use that particular iPad for work & i won’t use this bag for work but wanted you to see it does fit inside if you needed it to. I also mainly use smaller wallets or card cases all the time but wanted you all to see a larger wallet fits. There are 2 inside slip pockets & a small zipper pocket right when you life up the flap.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> I didn’t forget your request coolmelondew! Here it is....you can fit a large/long size wallet (like my Boy wallet), an iPad Air, key case, small cosmetic pouch, glasses, cell. I personally will not be putting my iPad in the bag as i only use that particular iPad for work & i won’t use this bag for work but wanted you to see it does fit inside if you needed it to. I also mainly use smaller wallets or card cases all the time but wanted you all to see a larger wallet fits. There are 2 inside slip pockets & a small zipper pocket right when you life up the flap.



Ooh @Kendie26 so you won’t be needing your beautiful boy wallet then   

Gorgeous bag


----------



## bagloverny

My newest addition: dark grey Celine Box bag!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Ooh @Kendie26 so you won’t be needing your beautiful boy wallet then
> 
> Gorgeous bag


Haha, yes, i will likely sell the Boy chain wallet as i never use large wallets anymore but i’m too lazy lately to deal w/ trying to list stuff


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> My newest addition: dark grey Celine Box bag!
> View attachment 3868487
> View attachment 3868488


MEGA STUNNER! Congrats again dear bagloverny...if i would have seen this color when i recently bought my Cloud color Box i would have chosen this grey...so perfect!!


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> MEGA STUNNER! Congrats again dear bagloverny...if i would have seen this color when i recently bought my Cloud color Box i would have chosen this grey...so perfect!!



Thanks sweet Kendie as always! I LOVE your cloud Box...it is such a stunning, stunning color. I just know myself and my tendencies so I knew I had to get a darker color haha! I have been looking for the perfect darker Box for a while, was going to just get black but when I saw this color, it was love at first sight


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Thanks sweet Kendie as always! I LOVE your cloud Box...it is such a stunning, stunning color. I just know myself and my tendencies so I knew I had to get a darker color haha! I have been looking for the perfect darker Box for a while, was going to just get black but when I saw this color, it was love at first sight


I’m in love-at-first-sight w/ your beautiful Box too!!! Serious love!! I know @BigCherry also has an amazing grey Box (think her Kohl grey might be slightly different shade than yours-?)but hey, grey is grey & utterly perfect w/ everything!!!


----------



## MAGJES

bagloverny said:


> My newest addition: dark grey Celine Box bag!
> View attachment 3868487
> View attachment 3868488


Beautiful color!


----------



## Spellwriter

Kendie26 said:


> I didn’t forget your request coolmelondew! Here it is....you can fit a large/long size wallet (like my Boy wallet), an iPad Air, key case, small cosmetic pouch, glasses, cell. I personally will not be putting my iPad in the bag as i only use that particular iPad for work & i won’t use this bag for work but wanted you to see it does fit inside if you needed it to. I also mainly use smaller wallets or card cases all the time but wanted you all to see a larger wallet fits. There are 2 inside slip pockets & a small zipper pocket right when you life up the flap.



Is that a full size iPad?? I would love a Celine bag that isn't heave like the phantom that would fit a computer - I gotta check the clasp out next time I'm at a Celine store


----------



## Kendie26

Spellwriter said:


> Is that a full size iPad?? I would love a Celine bag that isn't heave like the phantom that would fit a computer - I gotta check the clasp out next time I'm at a Celine store


It’s an iPad Air...measures 9.5” by 6.75”(inches)....my Clasp Flap bag will definitely NOT fit a computer...just smaller devices like my iPad. Only saw my bag in this size but maybe they will come out with larger sizes in future. They do have a Clasp tote style version that might be of interest to you. Good luck!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

bagloverny said:


> My newest addition: dark grey Celine Box bag!
> View attachment 3868487
> View attachment 3868488


Goooorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Had to get my Box out today


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Had to get my Box out today



Gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Now I wanna get mine out


----------



## yazj42

My new micro belt.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Now I wanna get mine out


Get her out girl!!! I think i’d Prefer to have your grey color but i do still love mine too


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Get her out girl!!! I think i’d Prefer to have your grey color but i do still love mine too



I think we all second guess when we see “our” bags in another colour. I often wish mine was black but settled for second choice grey because I wanted shw; now I love it. Your blue is stunning and I love it too [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Such a nice day out for coffee & Celine admiration of my trifold


----------



## littleblackbag

Kendie26 said:


> Such a nice day out for coffee & Celine admiration of my trifold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880806


Beautiful!


----------



## littleblackbag

Small vertical cabas. Bloody love this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

littleblackbag said:


> Small vertical cabas. Bloody love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880998





littleblackbag said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you & i also ADORE your cabas....looks so awesome on you! Makes me want one bad!


----------



## Jadpe

Me visiting the Celine HQ  in Paris with my Cabas from 2012 and large Knot bracelet (hard to spot ) Céline optical glasses and Loewe Barcelona. And a snap of me trying the gold Gucci Marmont loafers with my trusty Phantom Luggage from 2012. 

Can't believe these bags are almost 5 years old!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jadpe said:


> Me visiting the Celine HQ  in Paris with my Cabas from 2012 and large Knot bracelet (hard to spot ) Céline optical glasses and Loewe Barcelona. And a snap of me trying the gold Gucci Marmont loafers with my trusty Phantom Luggage from 2012.
> 
> Can't believe these bags are almost 5 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882372
> View attachment 3882374


I adore your style!!!


----------



## Jadpe

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore your style!!!


Thank you! My secret is a lot of black and gold with lots of Céline


----------



## elinda

Friday is our family fun day!
With black Nano luggage this time


----------



## Kendie26

elinda said:


> View attachment 3882500
> View attachment 3882501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday is our family fun day!
> With black Nano luggage this time





Jadpe said:


> Me visiting the Celine HQ  in Paris with my Cabas from 2012 and large Knot bracelet (hard to spot ) Céline optical glasses and Loewe Barcelona. And a snap of me trying the gold Gucci Marmont loafers with my trusty Phantom Luggage from 2012.
> 
> Can't believe these bags are almost 5 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882372
> View attachment 3882374


Both of you lovely ladies look FANTASTIC!!! Love that nano on you @elinda ...what a fun day you must have had & yay @Jadpe for being at Celine HQ!!! You look so chic & I’m in love w/ your glasses!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Taking my black mini out for a spin yesterday


----------



## amstevens714

And again! This bag is heavy but I love it so ! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## coolmelondew

Heading to the Christmas markets with an appropriately festive looking Trotteur


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Heading to the Christmas markets with an appropriately festive looking Trotteur
> 
> View attachment 3894827



You look great, is your bag orange? That’s the only colour of brightly coloured bags I own and it looks so nice this time of year.


----------



## Kendie26

amstevens714 said:


> Taking my black mini out for a spin yesterday


Such a classic amazing Celine...you look GREAT!


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Heading to the Christmas markets with an appropriately festive looking Trotteur
> 
> View attachment 3894827


WOW ! You’re “killin’ It” w/ this awesome look!! Love a pop of color like this


----------



## coolmelondew

BigCherry said:


> You look great, is your bag orange? That’s the only colour of brightly coloured bags I own and it looks so nice this time of year.


The colour code from Celine says it's Ruby. It did start out red at first but has grown more orangey with time. But yes it does look so nice in Christmas season!


----------



## MAGJES

coolmelondew said:


> Heading to the Christmas markets with an appropriately festive looking Trotteur
> 
> View attachment 3894827


Love this.  Let us know what size this one is and how tall you are!
Hopefully you are near my height cause I really like where this hits on the hip!


----------



## coolmelondew

MAGJES said:


> Love this.  Let us know what size this one is and how tall you are!
> Hopefully you are near my height cause I really like where this hits on the hip!


this is the Trotteur in small! I'm 1.62 m.  The length of the strap is adjustable though so it shouldn't be a problem  what is your height?


----------



## amstevens714

coolmelondew said:


> Heading to the Christmas markets with an appropriately festive looking Trotteur
> 
> View attachment 3894827



Love it! I have a luggage micro in a similar color and I love the pop with black and grey!


----------



## amstevens714

Kendie26 said:


> Such a classic amazing Celine...you look GREAT!



Thank you Kendie


----------



## Kendie26

With this baby today...Love my Clasp Flap bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> With this baby today...Love my Clasp Flap bag



Love seeing this one, such a gorgeous decadent colour


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Love seeing this one, such a gorgeous decadent colour


Kind thanks my sweets...I’m SO happy i got this one in this color as i just LOVE it


----------



## tolliv

My shopping companion!!


----------



## Toronto Carre

MissSteel said:


> Took my Nano out today
> View attachment 3401430


So happy to see another TPF''er with my Celine! Love this bag. You look great! The yellow makes me happy.


----------



## MAGJES

coolmelondew said:


> Heading to the Christmas markets with an appropriately festive looking Trotteur
> 
> View attachment 3894827


Love this!  I've got to try out this style.


----------



## Kendie26

Box (“Cloud” color) was out yesterday


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kendie26 said:


> Box (“Cloud” color) was out yesterday


Amazing bag, amazing sweater, amazing pairing!!


----------



## Kendie26

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing bag, amazing sweater, amazing pairing!!


That is so darn sweet of you!! Kindest thanks & big appreciation to you dear bellebellebelle!!


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> Box (“Cloud” color) was out yesterday



My favorite way to carry the Classic Box!


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> My favorite way to carry the Classic Box!


Thanks Sophia!! Hope all is wonderful w/ you


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Sophia!! Hope all is wonderful w/ you



Everything is great! Your outfit is beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Micro Luggage day [emoji173]️


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Micro Luggage day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952623


LOVE LOVE LOVE!  
What color is it?  It looks like it has gold hardware so it can’t be black right?
The atherleather looks divine!!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> What color is it?  It looks like it has gold hardware so it can’t be black right?
> The atherleather looks divine!!


Hi there MAGJES!! Thanks so much~my micro is “Dark Taupe”...If you’ve never seen it in person it’s a dark brown with grey tones (at least that’s how my Saks SA & I described it when I bought it) It can look black at a distance but when you get close to it you can see it’s not black. It’s an amazing neutral & brown is my favorite color so i had to get it.
Love your new avatar!!


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> Micro Luggage day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952623


drooling


----------



## EmilyM111

New box out today


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> drooling





nikka007 said:


> New box out today


Thanks so much & drooling back at you nikka with your stunning Box


----------



## Kendie26

A favorite color


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much & drooling back at you nikka with your stunning Box


Hope to one day to match your amazing style


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> Hope to one day to match your amazing style


That’s so incredibly sweet & overly generous but you already DO!! Thanks kindly nikka


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> A favorite color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956776



I posted on the other thread but @Kendie26 you are making me green and that so isn’t my colour . Every bit of this look is beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I posted on the other thread but @Kendie26 you are making me green and that so isn’t my colour . Every bit of this look is beautiful


Oh girlfriend, the “green w/ happy envy” goes both ways between us...thank you darlin’!!


----------



## mushashi415

One of my favorite bags in my collection.  Throw back summer in Tel Aviv   Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## lookdujour237

I’ve been carrying this trapeze for 2.5 years without adding anything and lately I’ve started  tying twillies and scarves on handle just to add a pop of color. That’s how I actually went to office today - casual Friday


----------



## lookdujour237

lookdujour237 said:


> I’ve been carrying this trapeze for 2.5 years without adding anything and lately I’ve started  tying teilliez and scarves on handle just to add a pop of color. That’s how I actually went to office today - casual Friday


Sorry I meant twillies ( stupid autocorrect )


----------



## lookdujour237

Here one more . Several years ago I was so crazy about trapezes I got two of them ( one in black here, and one in sand color, posted above). I just found these bags so practical and so suiting my lifestyle.


----------



## lookdujour237

Céline box bag in grained leather


----------



## coolmelondew

Sun's out and so is the Ring bag. The weather in the past weeks has been too wet to bring this bag out so I'm glad it's out today


----------



## Kendie26

lookdujour237 said:


> Céline box bag in grained leather


Wow, i loved ALL 3 of your pics (Trapeze bags + this one)You have amazing style. This pic is my favorite ...you are gorgeous & your Box is perfection on you


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Sun's out and so is the Ring bag. The weather in the past weeks has been too wet to bring this bag out so I'm glad it's out today
> View attachment 3965791


Huge fan of you & this bag coolmelondew!!  You look phenomenal


----------



## lookdujour237

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, i loved ALL 3 of your pics (Trapeze bags + this one)You have amazing style. This pic is my favorite ...you are gorgeous & your Box is perfection on you


Thanks a lot! Compliments from fellow bag lovers are one of the best for me . Have a great week!


----------



## Prada Prince

My solo clutch in Celadon lambskin with the vinyl shopper featured in the runway show.


----------



## MKLarmcandy




----------



## ag681

Me and my trio out shopping today


----------



## hikarupanda

Gotta carry a red purse for Chinese New Year!


----------



## coolmelondew

Me and my small Cabas. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## MKLarmcandy

My nano today


----------



## Kendie26

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3974874
> View attachment 3974875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nano today


 I yell & curse at myself for not buying an indigo Nano every time I see one! So flipping FABULOUS!!


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Me and my small Cabas. Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973421


You look SUPER COOL & CHIC w/ this vertical style Cabas on you coolmelondew!


----------



## Kendie26

hikarupanda said:


> Gotta carry a red purse for Chinese New Year!
> View attachment 3973050


This is so exceptionally exquisite in every sense!!! Happy Chinese New Year (sorry if I’m belated)


----------



## Kendie26

ag681 said:


> Me and my trio out shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972289


Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE how your Trio looks on you.....perfect proportion & your blouse is super gorgeous!


----------



## grnbri

Car-fie with my red Trio.


----------



## ag681

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE LOVE LOVE how your Trio looks on you.....perfect proportion & your blouse is super gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## coolmelondew

Carrying Celine Ring bag again


----------



## MKLarmcandy

Trio to complete my athleisure look today


----------



## ellyaaisyah

Before it was too cold to wear jeans. I have been using this bag non-stop since I got it  I'm so happy with it


----------



## Kendie26

ellyaaisyah said:


> Before it was too cold to wear jeans. I have been using this bag non-stop since I got it  I'm so happy with it


You are gorgeous & look killer perfect!!!


----------



## ellyaaisyah

Kendie26 said:


> You are gorgeous & look killer perfect!!!


You're too kind!


----------



## Ines77

Ready to enjoy nice weather today with my Nano!


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> Carrying Celine Ring bag again
> View attachment 3980935



You always look cool  love the ring bag 



ellyaaisyah said:


> Before it was too cold to wear jeans. I have been using this bag non-stop since I got it  I'm so happy with it



I just love your enthusiasm for the micro and share it too every time I carry mine. You look fabulous  



Ines77 said:


> Ready to enjoy nice weather today with my Nano!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983394



What a cute nano, the colours are so nice. If I could carry crossbody this would be my perfect bag. Looks super on you


----------



## onepiece101

Ines77 said:


> Ready to enjoy nice weather today with my Nano!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983394



Love that color combination!


----------



## Ines77

BigCherry said:


> You always look cool  love the ring bag
> 
> 
> 
> I just love your enthusiasm for the micro and share it too every time I carry mine. You look fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute nano, the colours are so nice. If I could carry crossbody this would be my perfect bag. Looks super on you



Thank you! This is truly a fantastic bag[emoji3]


----------



## MAGJES

Ines77 said:


> Ready to enjoy nice weather today with my Nano!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983394


What a great color combo! Love it.


----------



## Sophia

coolmelondew said:


> Carrying Celine Ring bag again
> View attachment 3980935



Love the leather!


----------



## MainlyBailey

ag681 said:


> Me and my trio out shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972289



This is the small size right? I’m thinking of getting one and can’t decide...


----------



## Kendie26

Just want to preface saying, I love this bag BUT i absolutely hate how it looks in pics!!
Burgundy Clasp Flap


----------



## coolmelondew

Kendie26 said:


> Just want to preface saying, I love this bag BUT i absolutely hate how it looks in pics!!
> Burgundy Clasp Flap


Why??? it is absolutely gorgeous in photos!


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Why??? it is absolutely gorgeous in photos!


Aw, you are so sweet, thank you! I don’t know exactly why, but I actually think it looks kind of ugly in pics!! Isn’t that crazy since I love it in person!!!


----------



## MAGJES

My Micro Tri-color lovelies lounging around today.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, you are so sweet, thank you! I don’t know exactly why, but I actually think it looks kind of ugly in pics!! Isn’t that crazy since I love it in person!!!



I don't think it looks ugly in pics  but I will admit that every Celine bag I have ever seen in a pic looks absolutely awesome in the flesh  but that's Celine for you ...


----------



## Lenaerik86

coolmelondew said:


> Me and my small Cabas. Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973421


Love the vertical cabas, I’m thinking about buying it (my firat Celine!). Can you wear it crossbody?


----------



## ag681

mzhurshie said:


> This is the small size right? I’m thinking of getting one and can’t decide...


Sorry just saw this! Yes it’s the small! Love the size!


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Just want to preface saying, I love this bag BUT i absolutely hate how it looks in pics!!
> Burgundy Clasp Flap


Celine Burgundy is gorgeous!!  Another Kenzie Beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> Celine Burgundy is gorgeous!!  Another Kenzie Beauty!


Thanks so much MAGJES....yes, Celine does an AMAZING burgundy color


----------



## MAGJES

Running Saturday errands today with my goatskin “Sea.”  This is one tough little bag.  This leather feels indestructible.


----------



## BlueCherry

MAGJES said:


> Running Saturday errands today with my goatskin “Sea.”  This is one tough little bag.  This leather feels indestructible.



I love this colour


----------



## MAGJES

BigCherry said:


> I love this colour


Thank you!  Celine makes such beautiful blues!!


----------



## Lui_Co

Out and about with my Celine Trapeze [emoji7]


----------



## larhot

small Classic Box in pretty blush Goatskin outside and vanilla inside. I am in love with it and suprised how much I like the small Classic


----------



## larhot

MAGJES said:


> Running Saturday errands today with my goatskin “Sea.”  This is one tough little bag.  This leather feels indestructible.



I also love this color on my Medium Classic Box. And the leather is so special, it looks so different and unique


----------



## littleblackbag

Lenaerik86 said:


> Love the vertical cabas, I’m thinking about buying it (my firat Celine!). Can you wear it crossbody?


I have this bag in black and i love it. Its the perfect size, not too big not too small, just right! And yes you can wear it crossbody.


----------



## onepiece101

littleblackbag said:


> I have this bag in black and i love it. Its the perfect size, not too big not too small, just right! And yes you can wear it crossbody.



I too have one in black and I also love that it's super lightweight, closes pretty flat on its own (at least when I wear it crossbody), and you can change the strap to a thicker one in case you want to carry slightly heavier things in it.


----------



## Kendie26

With my Clasp Flap today...love the burgundy color Celine does! Met a dear friend for lunch & she was admiring this bag a lot. I never think it photographs well & is SO much better in person.


----------



## Kendie26

Lui_Co said:


> Out and about with my Celine Trapeze [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007636


I LOVE this mod....you look incredibly chic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

larhot said:


> small Classic Box in pretty blush Goatskin outside and vanilla inside. I am in love with it and suprised how much I like the small Classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007671


EXQUISITE!! I love the small carried clutch style...such a beauty!!!


----------



## Lui_Co

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE this mod....you look incredibly chic!!!


Thank you, girl [emoji7] @Kendie26


----------



## Spellwriter

Love the bucket so far! So light which is so rare for Celine. And goes with my wardrobe so much better than my 845287473 blue:gray bags


----------



## larhot

Kendie26 said:


> With my Clasp Flap today...love the burgundy color Celine does! Met a dear friend for lunch & she was admiring this bag a lot. I never think it photographs well & is SO much better in person.



the color is indeed stunning, rich like the creamiest lipstick. And I love its architectural shape, plus when you carry it, it does remind me of the beloved and discontinued all soft. Enjoy your beauty!



Kendie26 said:


> EXQUISITE!! I love the small carried clutch style...such a beauty!!!


thank you. I really am surprised that I like it that much. When I looked at it in the store, I did not like its proportions as much as I like them with the medium size, which I think has such a wonderfully balanced shape. But now I really fell in love with it, it is really a box, more a box than the medium in fact


----------



## Kendie26

larhot said:


> the color is indeed stunning, rich like the creamiest lipstick. And I love its architectural shape, plus when you carry it, it does remind me of the beloved and discontinued all soft. Enjoy your beauty!
> 
> 
> thank you. I really am surprised that I like it that much. When I looked at it in the store, I did not like its proportions as much as I like them with the medium size, which I think has such a wonderfully balanced shape. But now I really fell in love with it, it is really a box, more a box than the medium in fact


Oh, I love your lipstick analogy!!  And yes, this Clasp Flap also reminds me very much of the All Soft, with a few subtle tweaks


----------



## Spellwriter

Bucket again! I love how casual yet put together it is


----------



## obscurity7

Spellwriter said:


> View attachment 4015867
> View attachment 4015868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket again! I love how casual yet put together it is


It's really an amazing bag!  You're absolutely right that it can go either way depending on what you pair it with.  So glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## hikarupanda

Took my blue lizard box out shopping yesterday!


----------



## Spellwriter

Kendie26 said:


> Oh, I love your lipstick analogy!!  And yes, this Clasp Flap also reminds me very much of the All Soft, with a few subtle tweaks



You are killin me with this! My allsoft is best to hell and I really need an update...I bought THREE new bags THIS MONTH and I can’t only say “oh I’ve had this for ages” so many times before husband calls me on it. Granted he’s well aware of my obsession and has adopted a “rather not know” policy, but he’s become rather aware of brands and definitely notices it now


----------



## Kendie26

hikarupanda said:


> Took my blue lizard box out shopping yesterday!
> View attachment 4016179


Truly 1 of THE most gorgeous & unique Box’ ever!


----------



## Kendie26

Spellwriter said:


> View attachment 4015867
> View attachment 4015868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket again! I love how casual yet put together it is


Looks FAB on you...love it crossbody & that color is fantastic!


----------



## LQNT

Perfect bag for an outing in SF


----------



## MustLuvDogs

LQNT said:


> Perfect bag for an outing in SF



Yes it is!  Love this grey.


----------



## Kendie26

LQNT said:


> Perfect bag for an outing in SF


 PERFECT bag, perfect photo!! LOVE this soooo much! Oh & SF is 1 of my fave cities & if i saw you on this street w/ this glorious Nano I would definitely stop you to admire & compliment you both!


----------



## elinda

On the way to an early dinner


----------



## obscurity7

elinda said:


> View attachment 4018615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to an early dinner


So much beautiful blue!


----------



## Lenaerik86

Just picked up my first Celine bag, a small vertical cabas, I’m in love


----------



## coolmelondew

Sunny day out with the Wallet on Strap


----------



## ali74

It’s a classic


----------



## larhot

ali74 said:


> It’s a classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021179


Your black liege box is perfection.
Do people also keep telling you, that your bag is open? I hear that every five minutes when I'm carrying my box open


----------



## ali74

larhot said:


> Your black liege box is perfection.
> Do people also keep telling you, that your bag is open? I hear that every five minutes when I'm carrying my box open



I generally keep it closed because I live in a city.. I had just come out of a shop and looked down as I was going up the escalator and liked the way it looked. So of course I had to snap a photo. [emoji173]️


----------



## Annawakes

I haven’t carried my amazone bucket bag yet, but I wanted to say that after scrolling through the last 20 pages of this thread I am in awe at all of you stylish and fabulously dressed ladies!


----------



## hikarupanda

OOTD with symmetrical bag!


----------



## Sophia

hikarupanda said:


> OOTD with symmetrical bag!
> 
> View attachment 4034564



Beautiful! Mine is in Chestnut Natural Calf! Love your Tan one!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

First sunny day in ages. Love my classic


----------



## hikarupanda

Shopping with my new Celine Big Bag Bucket! Yes I do love tan colored bags!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

It finally stopped raining so I took her to SAKS to look at other handbags #GUCCI [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## obscurity7

hikarupanda said:


> Shopping with my new Celine Big Bag Bucket! Yes I do love tan colored bags!!
> 
> View attachment 4036909


Oh man I love this bag!  Looks killer on you!


----------



## Toronto Carre

StefaniJoy said:


> It finally stopped raining so I took her to SAKS to look at other handbags #GUCCI [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037692


I freaking LOVE my black micro luggage, which I bought at Saks.
Enjoy!


----------



## coolmelondew

At a lecture with the Clutch on strap


----------



## ganisresmi

Go to mall with my nano...luv luv luv[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Cant stop using this babe!


----------



## Kendie26

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Cant stop using this babe!


Exquisite Box & OMG this pic is absolutely GORGEOUSNESS all around! You should frame this!


----------



## Kendie26

ganisresmi said:


> Go to mall with my nano...luv luv luv[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046436
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You look GREAT LOVE the nano


----------



## Bbly

Me and my belt bag at my company's event.


----------



## Ines77

Out with my daughter, barbies and micro luggage!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Ines77 said:


> Out with my daughter, barbies and micro luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057612



Bag Twins!! LOVE [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Bbly said:


> View attachment 4056833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my belt bag at my company's event.



What an amazing pic!! [emoji177][emoji7]You look incredible


----------



## Kendie26

Ines77 said:


> Out with my daughter, barbies and micro luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057612



What a beautiful daughter/bag/picture!! [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Box (cloud color) going out for brunch


----------



## Nibb

Out and about with my one and only Céline bag.


----------



## Spellwriter

ganisresmi said:


> Go to mall with my nano...luv luv luv[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046436
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is this the debossed anthracite with teal glazing? I have the micro version of this and I LOVE it


----------



## Phiomega

First day out! I LOVE her as a work bag! I found the opening on the sides sufficiently big to get things in and out, and I can slip my phone in the inside pocket so it does not get lost in the hole. Funny but because the bottom is flat and slightly structured, though the bag is spacious, I don’t struggle finding my stuff inside - things don’t jumbled up like usual bucket bag.... the handle is also comfortable to carry on the crook of your arm and the strap is just the right length.... I am happy I chose her!!!!


----------



## coolmelondew

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4067857
> 
> First day out! I LOVE her as a work bag! I found the opening on the sides sufficiently big to get things in and out, and I can slip my phone in the inside pocket so it does not get lost in the hole. Funny but because the bottom is flat and slightly structured, though the bag is spacious, I don’t struggle finding my stuff inside - things don’t jumbled up like usual bucket bag.... the handle is also comfortable to carry on the crook of your arm and the strap is just the right length.... I am happy I chose her!!!!


What a gorgeous classy bag!!


----------



## Phiomega

coolmelondew said:


> What a gorgeous classy bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4067857
> 
> First day out! I LOVE her as a work bag! I found the opening on the sides sufficiently big to get things in and out, and I can slip my phone in the inside pocket so it does not get lost in the hole. Funny but because the bottom is flat and slightly structured, though the bag is spacious, I don’t struggle finding my stuff inside - things don’t jumbled up like usual bucket bag.... the handle is also comfortable to carry on the crook of your arm and the strap is just the right length.... I am happy I chose her!!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## cbj86

ag681 said:


> Me and my trio out shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972289


is this the large or small trio?


----------



## atelierforward

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4067857
> 
> First day out! I LOVE her as a work bag! I found the opening on the sides sufficiently big to get things in and out, and I can slip my phone in the inside pocket so it does not get lost in the hole. Funny but because the bottom is flat and slightly structured, though the bag is spacious, I don’t struggle finding my stuff inside - things don’t jumbled up like usual bucket bag.... the handle is also comfortable to carry on the crook of your arm and the strap is just the right length.... I am happy I chose her!!!!


Absolutely love this bag! When it was first released, I wasn't sure about it, but now it's on my wish list.


----------



## Phiomega

Sophia said:


> Beautiful!





atelierforward said:


> Absolutely love this bag! When it was first released, I wasn't sure about it, but now it's on my wish list.



Using her for three days now and absolutely loving it. Very easy to carry and I love how it just opens up like a spacious box. Decided to carry her for travel - the inside zipper is perfect for phone or passport. Here is she again in the hotel sofa...


----------



## Sophia

Phiomega said:


> Using her for three days now and absolutely loving it. Very easy to carry and I love how it just opens up like a spacious box. Decided to carry her for travel - the inside zipper is perfect for phone or passport. Here is she again in the hotel sofa...
> View attachment 4070573



The bag looks so effortless and stunning with the belt undone. I LOVE this. Keep wearing her in good health dear xx


----------



## Phiomega

Sophia said:


> The bag looks so effortless and stunning with the belt undone. I LOVE this. Keep wearing her in good health dear xx



Thank you [emoji1317].... I love how she still closes nicely even when the belt is undone...


----------



## ag681

cbj86 said:


> is this the large or small trio?


Hi! This is a small


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## Phiomega

Carried her for 7 days straight at work.... love her so much - a stylish and functional work bag indeed...


----------



## BlueCherry

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4076594
> 
> Carried her for 7 days straight at work.... love her so much - a stylish and functional work bag indeed...



She’s absolutely beautiful [emoji178] I’m just one day behind you


----------



## Sophia

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4076594
> 
> Carried her for 7 days straight at work.... love her so much - a stylish and functional work bag indeed...



You look beautiful dear! Love the bag!


----------



## Phiomega

BigCherry said:


> She’s absolutely beautiful [emoji178] I’m just one day behind you





Sophia said:


> You look beautiful dear! Love the bag!



Thank you! Today is 9th day I am carrying her around... really hard to change to others!


----------



## BlueCherry

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! Today is 9th day I am carrying her around... really hard to change to others!



I was forced to change out as I needed to work today and a bigger bag is required so into my cabas I went ...


----------



## coolmelondew

BigCherry said:


> I was forced to change out as I needed to work today and a bigger bag is required so into my cabas I went ...
> 
> View attachment 4078060


I'm obsessed with this shade of grey! What a beautiful bag


----------



## Sophia

BigCherry said:


> I was forced to change out as I needed to work today and a bigger bag is required so into my cabas I went ...
> 
> View attachment 4078060



One of my ALL TIME favorites!


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> I'm obsessed with this shade of grey! What a beautiful bag



Thank you  I’m sure you know it’s kohl and someone recently posted their luggage in kohl showing it’s various shades in different lighting. It is a stunning neutral.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> One of my ALL TIME favorites!



Yes such a simple but classy tote


----------



## onepiece101

BigCherry said:


> I was forced to change out as I needed to work today and a bigger bag is required so into my cabas I went ...
> 
> View attachment 4078060



Always love seeing this bag, it's such a classic! And I love the way you knotted the leather straps, makes the bag look even more chic!


----------



## BlueCherry

onepiece101 said:


> Always love seeing this bag, it's such a classic! And I love the way you knotted the leather straps, makes the bag look even more chic!



Thank you 

I knotted them because the bag was a bit too large for me unless it was cinched yet tying them together didn’t work as they would come undone. It was funny trying to tie them to the exact same length and mirroring the knot


----------



## Phiomega

BigCherry said:


> Thank you
> 
> I knotted them because the bag was a bit too large for me unless it was cinched yet tying them together didn’t work as they would come undone. It was funny trying to tie them to the exact same length and mirroring the knot



The knot made it so chic indeed! And what a lovely gray shade... should consider gray for my next bag - don’t have one....


----------



## Phiomega

I still cannot move on from this bag...


----------



## BlueCherry

Phiomega said:


> The knot made it so chic indeed! And what a lovely gray shade... should consider gray for my next bag - don’t have one....



Thank you and yes the colour is really versatile



Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4078704
> 
> 
> I still cannot move on from this bag...



I’m not surprised, it’s such a beauty. Makes me wish I had one every time I see it [emoji85]


----------



## Tltxx

Shopping day with my CÉLINE!


----------



## Spellwriter

My bucket has become my go-to classy “event” bag. I want to carry it more but I’m a little afraid of how hard I am in bags and the leather is so gorgeous I don’t want to scratch it!! I really should just go for it though because it really is a great bag...


----------



## Spellwriter

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 4078704
> 
> 
> I still cannot move on from this bag...


 I’m so glad to finally see someone carrying this! It’s so hard to get an impression of the size. Is that the small or medium?


----------



## Phiomega

Spellwriter said:


> I’m so glad to finally see someone carrying this! It’s so hard to get an impression of the size. Is that the small or medium?



This is the small Big bag... aptly named: even the small size it is really big!


----------



## coolmelondew

Out with the Strap Large Multifunction


----------



## hikarupanda

Frame bag in action


----------



## BlueCherry

hikarupanda said:


> Frame bag in action
> View attachment 4094553



This looks really good on you, I love the wide strap on this style


----------



## hikarupanda

BigCherry said:


> This looks really good on you, I love the wide strap on this style



Thanks! Yes, the wide strap is perfect for the bag!


----------



## OsloChic

Taking my belt out today[emoji4][emoji108]


----------



## mstran87

[emoji2][emoji2][emoji847][emoji173]


----------



## Sculli

with my 3 year old trio and still
love her )


----------



## Stephg1027

Running errands with my micro luggage in kohl that I seriously love more and more each day! Even against a monotone grey background it still looks awesome!


----------



## BlueCherry

Stephg1027 said:


> View attachment 4108956
> 
> 
> Running errands with my micro luggage in kohl that I seriously love more and more each day! Even against a monotone grey background it still looks awesome!



My two favourite things - micro luggage and kohl. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## yinnie

I haven’t worn my skate shoes in ages and now I’m wondering whhhhhy??? They are soooooo comfy!!


----------



## julia.pa

can never go wrong with a classic luggage!


----------



## onepiece101

yinnie said:


> I haven’t worn my skate shoes in ages and now I’m wondering whhhhhy??? They are soooooo comfy!!
> View attachment 4110451



In love that print so much! I remember that they did a coat in the same print, do you happen to remember what season these were from?


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4111709


Oscar!!!!!& the bag is TDF of course!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> with my 3 year old trio and still
> love her )
> View attachment 4100745


Girl! Your mod totally makes me want a Trio....THAT green is SOOOOOO special. YOu are gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Oscar!!!!!& the bag is TDF of course!



You’re too funny


----------



## Kendie26

Trio pouch/clutch today when i took my besties’ daughter out for her birthday lunch


----------



## veevee1

Trio in liege amazone leather, my go to for hot summer days


----------



## coolmelondew

Strap medium multifunction wallet today!


----------



## coolmelondew

i think it's clear to see that i'm a fan of Celine's Strap Multifunction wallets heh


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Trio pouch/clutch today when i took my besties’ daughter out for her birthday lunch


so so pretty!!


----------



## Nanaz

coolmelondew said:


> i think it's clear to see that i'm a fan of Celine's Strap Multifunction wallets heh
> 
> View attachment 4124217


I have exactly the same wallet in Medium size. It is such a great wallet. The best one I ever purchased.


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> i think it's clear to see that i'm a fan of Celine's Strap Multifunction wallets heh
> 
> View attachment 4124217


So gorgeous...love the color combo dear coolmelondew!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> so so pretty!!


Kind thanks MAGJES.....how on earth I almost forgot I had this one is pretty bad considering it’s my ONLY bright blue item in my closet & I”m obsessed w/ finding a bag in this color


----------



## balenciagirl

My new to me croc stamped phantom tagging along for brunch!


----------



## julia.pa

balenciagirl said:


> My new to me croc stamped phantom tagging along for brunch!


it's soooo gorgeous. congrats!!


----------



## luckybunny

5 year old natural calfskin phantom at work


----------



## Nanaz

luckybunny said:


> 5 year old natural calfskin phantom at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139091


Gorgeous


----------



## Sophia

luckybunny said:


> 5 year old natural calfskin phantom at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139091



My favorite leather!


----------



## Serva1

Carrying my emerald python Trapeze for work today.


----------



## littleblackbag

Took my small Cabas out for lunch, and took a pic while waiting for my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4141674
> 
> Carrying my emerald python Trapeze for work today.


WHOA!! You & that bag look AMAZING together....major WOWZERS!


----------



## Kendie26

littleblackbag said:


> Took my small Cabas out for lunch, and took a pic while waiting for my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141728


A really great photo capturing the true beauty & ease of this bag!


----------



## littleblackbag

Kendie26 said:


> A really great photo capturing the true beauty & ease of this bag!


Thank you Kendie26, it really is such a delight to use. I don't use her all the time ( have too many bags, but who doesn't that visits PF?) But when I do, I really enjoy!


----------



## onepiece101

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4141674
> 
> Carrying my emerald python Trapeze for work today.



Love the trapeze in this variation! I haven't seen anyone carrying the trapeze recently since it was discontinued so it's nice to see one again!


----------



## Serva1

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA!! You & that bag look AMAZING together....major WOWZERS!



Thank you Kendie for the lovely compliments [emoji173]️ 

I also want to thank everyone for the likes[emoji1]




onepiece101 said:


> Love the trapeze in this variation! I haven't seen anyone carrying the trapeze recently since it was discontinued so it's nice to see one again!



Thank you onepiece, I never see the Trapeze in my town and frankly I don’t enjoy carrying the same bag as anyone else [emoji1]

Enclosed another pic from yesterday from sunny Helsinki. Wishing everyone a nice day[emoji295]️


----------



## Spellwriter

Broke this out today cause it’s been a while! Forgot how crisp and structured it is with the debossed leather.


----------



## Sophia

A few of my most used Céline bags


----------



## onepiece101

Sophia said:


> A few of my most used Céline bags



I always love seeing people own Celine bags that I rarely see otherwise. Specifically, the taupe/brown bag that seems to have been a precursor to the trotteur. Lovely and classic collection!


----------



## Sophia

onepiece101 said:


> I always love seeing people own Celine bags that I rarely see otherwise. Specifically, the taupe/brown bag that seems to have been a precursor to the trotteur. Lovely and classic collection!



Thanks dear! It's the Medium Tab Bag from Fall 2015 in Khaki Natural Calfskin. Fall 2015 was my favorite collection for handbags!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> A few of my most used Céline bags



Is that the sailor bag underneath the box? I missed that one, it’s a stunning colour. Love your favourites


----------



## Sophia

BlueCherry said:


> Is that the sailor bag underneath the box? I missed that one, it’s a stunning colour. Love your favourites



Yes! One of my favorites! I got the Small Sailor in Brick Natural Calfskin!


----------



## Kendie26

“Cloud” color Box


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> A few of my most used Céline bags


You have an amazing family Sophia (& i know you have more “in hiding”)


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> “Cloud” color Box



So cute!


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> You have an amazing family Sophia (& i know you have more “in hiding”)



Hey girl! There’s a few more in hiding! I’ve sold so many of my Céline pieces because as beautiful as they are, I was never using them - and for me, this goes against the thesis of Céline!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> “Cloud” color Box



Beautiful everything as always and I love it carried clutch style, it just looks so cool yet so chic. I love the cloud colour so much. My grey box has just come back from a “pampering spa” but looks much the same  I would never say that to my beloved SA though. When I come to visit I’ll bring my box


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> Yes! One of my favorites! I got the Small Sailor in Brick Natural Calfskin!



I so kicked myself for missing out on this style, even the clutch would have been enough. My SA would adore you for your love of the natural calfskin. I’m practical mostly and buy drummed leather.


----------



## Spellwriter

I used my phantom luggage...as luggage yesterday! More to see if I could than anything else. I was able to get my daughters pjs, mine, and a change of clothes + skincare & makeup AND my 15in MacBook Pro in there. It was heavy as sin though


----------



## Spellwriter

Kendie26 said:


> “Cloud” color Box


You look so summery and classy - what a great combo!


----------



## Sophia

BlueCherry said:


> I so kicked myself for missing out on this style, even the clutch would have been enough. My SA would adore you for your love of the natural calfskin. I’m practical mostly and buy drummed leather.



It really is one of my favorite bags! On the smaller side but super mighty! 

I would love to meet your SA! I only really buy Natural Calfskin now!


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> So cute!





Sophia said:


> Hey girl! There’s a few more in hiding! I’ve sold so many of my Céline pieces because as beautiful as they are, I was never using them - and for me, this goes against the thesis of Céline!





BlueCherry said:


> Beautiful everything as always and I love it carried clutch style, it just looks so cool yet so chic. I love the cloud colour so much. My grey box has just come back from a “pampering spa” but looks much the same  I would never say that to my beloved SA though. When I come to visit I’ll bring my box





Spellwriter said:


> You look so summery and classy - what a great combo!


Thank you all! I get what you mean Sophia (about letting go of some pieces...I did the same w/ most of my Balenciaga over the last few years, & only keep a few) Oh dearest BlueCherry-I’m sorry your Box looks pretty much the same after spa...but maybe that’s a good thing cause I thought she was in awesome condition anyway!..& I LOVE your grey! That’s very sweet, thank you Spellwriter & I adore seeing your Phantom Luggage....such a mighty powerhouse of a bag!


----------



## coolmelondew

Celine Strap Medium Multifunction wallet out and about in the sun


----------



## Spellwriter

Bucket & DG dress, bucket, multistrap, and python pochette!


----------



## Kendie26

Spellwriter said:


> Bucket & DG dress, bucket, multistrap, and python pochette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160354
> View attachment 4160355


Wow you look SOOOO pretty! THat dress is gorgeous & this bag is perfect on you!


----------



## midniteluna

Carrying my Celine Diamond


----------



## Tinn3rz

luckybunny said:


> 5 year old natural calfskin phantom at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139091



This is so beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Bbly

Flower shopping on a trip to Bangkok, heart broken to see Celine boutique there had a 30% sale on the belt bag i bought not long ago </3


----------



## amstevens714

The background was too perfect not to take a photo ❤️


----------



## kaydelongpre

Sophia said:


> It really is one of my favorite bags! On the smaller side but super mighty!
> I would love to meet your SA! I only really buy Natural Calfskin now!



Can you share any care tips you implement for your most used collection?  They look fantastic!


----------



## Ines77

At the park with my daughter


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Ines77 said:


> At the park with my daughter


Love it! This bag is really growing on me the more I see it!


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> At the park with my daughter



Every time I see this I’m regretting the number of times I have said no to it. Currently loving all the new colours I saw Monday. 

Do you carry much? I don’t and wonder if it’s a pointless bag if I don’t. Mind you I often carry my cabas tote with little to nothing inside ...


----------



## arliegirl

My new pop red Nano! This photo doesn't give the color justice. Much prettier in person.


----------



## Ines77

BlueCherry said:


> Every time I see this I’m regretting the number of times I have said no to it. Currently loving all the new colours I saw Monday.
> 
> Do you carry much? I don’t and wonder if it’s a pointless bag if I don’t. Mind you I often carry my cabas tote with little to nothing inside ...



I use this bag a lot, like my phantom cabas. I also don’t carry much in my cabas and in the small big bag also. My beautiful micro luggage stays in my closet for months because it doesn’t fit my lifestyle now. Small bih bag is more casual.


----------



## lavy

arliegirl said:


> My new pop red Nano! This photo doesn't give the color justice. Much prettier in person.


It looks beautiful! Do you love it? Is it the baby grained with a matte finish?


----------



## BlueCherry

Ines77 said:


> I use this bag a lot, like my phantom cabas. I also don’t carry much in my cabas and in the small big bag also. My beautiful micro luggage stays in my closet for months because it doesn’t fit my lifestyle now. Small bih bag is more casual.



Yes it is more casual but I’m still using my micros so much. I think they’re my favourite Céline bags.


----------



## arliegirl

lavy said:


> It looks beautiful! Do you love it? Is it the baby grained with a matte finish?


I love it. I can't believe how lightweight it is. It's pebbled which is like a matte finish I guess.  I also have the micro pebbled in black. Would never consider another finish.


----------



## Luccibag

My large box bag. I’m 5’9


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Luccibag said:


> My large box bag. I’m 5’9
> View attachment 4196280



Whaaaaaat!? I've never seen this bag!!! At least not on a person so that ive seen it's dimensions!? Omg it's huge!

 When was it for sale? Now? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thenewestgirl said:


> Whaaaaaat!? I've never seen this bag!!! At least not on a person so that ive seen it's dimensions!? Omg it's huge!
> 
> When was it for sale? Now? It's gorgeous!!


It was discontinued 5-6 years ago? There's a couple for sale online secondhand now!


----------



## littleblackbag

Celina belt bag out for a drink at our local pub.


----------



## littleblackbag

That’s obviously meant to be Celine, not Celina!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

littleblackbag said:


> That’s obviously meant to be Celine, not Celina!



You can name her Celina! Lol.


----------



## littleblackbag

Thenewestgirl said:


> You can name her Celina! Lol.



I could, couldn’t I? Xx


----------



## midniteluna

Luccibag said:


> My large box bag. I’m 5’9
> View attachment 4196280


This is gorgeous! Where can I hunt one down?


----------



## littleblackbag

.


----------



## achau626c

When everyone is buying Celine bags now, i got myself a sweater today (wool and cashmere). It is so comfy  and my lovely SA gave me a box of chocolate as gift too hahaha I heard Hedi will create menswear for Celine, can't wait haha


----------



## Thenewestgirl

achau626c said:


> When everyone is buying Celine bags now, i got myself a sweater today (wool and cashmere). It is so comfy  and my lovely SA gave me a box of chocolate as gift too hahaha I heard Hedi will create menswear for Celine, can't wait haha




Oh, that looks super soft and comfy!  And what a sweet SA!


----------



## MAGJES

achau626c said:


> When everyone is buying Celine bags now, i got myself a sweater today (wool and cashmere). It is so comfy  and my lovely SA gave me a box of chocolate as gift too hahaha I heard Hedi will create menswear for Celine, can't wait haha


Love it!


----------



## littleblackbag

Action pic taken last Sunday, whilst it was still warm and sunny!


----------



## BlueCherry

achau626c said:


> When everyone is buying Celine bags now, i got myself a sweater today (wool and cashmere). It is so comfy  and my lovely SA gave me a box of chocolate as gift too hahaha I heard Hedi will create menswear for Celine, can't wait haha



Looks great!! I got chocs with my last purchase but they spilled in the car - tasted good though [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

I carried my box today and when I got home I was astounded to be handed this exquisite bunch of flowers sent from my gorgeous SA in Dublin for my birthday. It’s a good job my boyfriend is away on a long time booked golfing trip as they are bigger than his bouquet [emoji253]


----------



## coolmelondew

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4203519
> 
> 
> I carried my box today and when I got home I was astounded to be handed this exquisite bunch of flowers sent from my gorgeous SA in Dublin for my birthday. It’s a good job my boyfriend is away on a long time booked golfing trip as they are bigger than his bouquet [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 4203521


What a beautiful bag! Happy birthday!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4203519
> 
> 
> I carried my box today and when I got home I was astounded to be handed this exquisite bunch of flowers sent from my gorgeous SA in Dublin for my birthday. It’s a good job my boyfriend is away on a long time booked golfing trip as they are bigger than his bouquet [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 4203521



Oh, how sweet of her!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## BlueCherry

coolmelondew said:


> What a beautiful bag! Happy birthday!





Thenewestgirl said:


> Oh, how sweet of her!  Happy Birthday!



Thank you both for the birthday wishes 

TNG - she is a he, and he’s seriously handsome  so I was doubly honoured


----------



## Knicole

Carrying my mini clasp!


----------



## Prada Prince

Carrying my beloved Mini Luggage in Souris drummed leather and the ID bracelet, and though you can’t see them, a pair of Céline tortoiseshell sunglasses...


----------



## EmilyM111

Micro is flying to see Google


----------



## coolmelondew

Carrying Belt nano today! I loveee how looks deceptively small but holds a ton


----------



## Abbeychamp

My beat up Old Cèline trio [emoji173] My weekend bag [emoji111]


----------



## coolmelondew

Went for a walk in the park with my Strap Large Multifunction wallet


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Carrying Belt nano today! I loveee how looks deceptively small but holds a ton
> View attachment 4218594


Such an exquisite bag & this pic captures its beauty perfectly


----------



## Yuki85

Still in love with this bag although it is so heavy


----------



## amstevens714

Luccibag said:


> My large box bag. I’m 5’9
> View attachment 4196280



What color is this? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## mushashi415

My beloved twisted bag. Fully stuffed. Love The patina.


----------



## Sophia

mushashi415 said:


> My beloved twisted bag. Fully stuffed. Love The patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226536



One of my favorites!


----------



## coolmelondew

Still obsessed with this Strap Large Multifunction wallet


----------



## nvie

First Céline. Small Cabas Vertical in Abyss Blue.


----------



## coolmelondew

nvie said:


> First Céline. Small Cabas Vertical in Abyss Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229232


I love this shade of blue, so elegant and intriguing. It's a wonderful bag, enjoy using it!


----------



## OsloChic

Taking my micro belt bag out today[emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## nvie

coolmelondew said:


> I love this shade of blue, so elegant and intriguing. It's a wonderful bag, enjoy using it!



Thank you. I was hesitant because I saw Black first then SA told me it’s the latest Winter 2018 collection...I was not a Celine fan before this purchase. I told her let me take the Abyss Blue back and I’ll come back tomorrow if I change my mind. I’m glad I didn’t exchange for the Black as it’s a unique blue shade. [emoji4]


----------



## primavera99

nvie said:


> First Céline. Small Cabas Vertical in Abyss Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229232


Bag twins!  
This lighting shows the color better


----------



## mushashi415

Celine ring bag in natural calf . Oldie but goodie. Love how she ages


----------



## coolmelondew

mushashi415 said:


> Celine ring bag in natural calf . Oldie but goodie. Love how she ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230429


This is possibly my favourite bag from Céline! I love the natural calf leather used and the design of the Ring Bag. The outwr pocket in particular is really handy in keeping transport cards.  Wish the bag wasn't discontinued so soon after it was launched. Happy to see this bag and enjoy using it!


----------



## mushashi415

coolmelondew said:


> This is possibly my favourite bag from Céline! I love the natural calf leather used and the design of the Ring Bag. The outwr pocket in particular is really handy in keeping transport cards.  Wish the bag wasn't discontinued so soon after it was launched. Happy to see this bag and enjoy using it!



I totally agree. It’s so simple and elegant.  Luckily I was able to add 2 ring bags to my collection before they were discontinued.  My other ring bag is in stone color in size small. )).   

Did you manage to get one??


----------



## coolmelondew

mushashi415 said:


> I totally agree. It’s so simple and elegant.  Luckily I was able to add 2 ring bags to my collection before they were discontinued.  My other ring bag is in stone color in size small. )).
> 
> Did you manage to get one??


I did, after two years of hunting for the right one and finally finding it in Celine outlet in Paris La Vallee.  Mine's in small size and grey calfskin


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mushashi415 said:


> Celine ring bag in natural calf . Oldie but goodie. Love how she ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230429


Just gorgeous!!! This is also one of my favorites


----------



## mushashi415

coolmelondew said:


> I did, after two years of hunting for the right one and finally finding it in Celine outlet in Paris La Vallee.  Mine's in small size and grey calfskin



Yummmy.   Lucky you.   How’s the leather? Aging well??


----------



## nvie

primavera99 said:


> Bag twins!
> This lighting shows the color better



This is my new favourite! Love how light it is and the handle drop is longer than LV’s Speedy, which I find too small. I used it while shopping and it’s one of those bag that I didn’t feel I want to throw away! [emoji23] No regrets with Abyss Blue [emoji173]️


----------



## nvie

More of it....


----------



## Kendie26

mushashi415 said:


> Celine ring bag in natural calf . Oldie but goodie. Love how she ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230429


I’m quite jealous of you & this amazing bag!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the color...perfection! Also love your twist bag & you are right-stunning patina on that baby!


----------



## Kendie26

Met a friend for dinner last night & did a ladies room selfie while I was waiting for her to arrive Last years Clasp Flap bag


----------



## mushashi415

Kendie26 said:


> I’m quite jealous of you & this amazing bag!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the color...perfection! Also love your twist bag & you are right-stunning patina on that baby!



Thank you love.  I just love love natural calf.


----------



## BlueCherry

Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...


----------



## Deleted member 629947

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848


My idea of heaven!


----------



## Kikiweasel

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848


Oh my gosshhhh so pretty


----------



## mushashi415

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848



Stunning.  The grays are so seductive.


----------



## BlueCherry

B4gl4dy said:


> My idea of heaven!





Kikiweasel said:


> Oh my gosshhhh so pretty





mushashi415 said:


> Stunning.  The grays are so seductive.



Thanks all  

I have to admit greys and blues draw me every time


----------



## julia.pa

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848



gorgeous collection! it‘s to die for honestly [emoji7] are your luggage bags all the same size?


----------



## Ines77

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848



I’m speechless [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

julia.pa said:


> gorgeous collection! it‘s to die for honestly [emoji7] are your luggage bags all the same size?





Ines77 said:


> I’m speechless [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks a million  and yes the luggage bags are all micro size. It’s my favourite size really as it can do work and leisure. Also I don’t really carry crossbody.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848



No words!! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848


 Way too magnificent for words!!! You know I’m a huge / your #1 fan of yours dearest! I love each & every one of these glorious Celine bags. Can not choose a favorite!


----------



## Tltxx

A CÉLINE date with my friend [emoji7]


----------



## sharonwang

Out with my tri-colour trio!


----------



## OsloChic

sharonwang said:


> Out with my tri-colour trio!
> View attachment 4234626
> 
> View attachment 4234629



Wait, whaaat? This is so cool!! Was it some kind of special edition? It’s lovely[emoji7]


----------



## OsloChic

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848



Omg gorgeous BC!! 
The colors are soook scrumptious!! 
Totally my kind of thing as well. 
I just feel like I should have more varied colors, but then again, blues and greys pretty much work with everything so why change a winner ringt?


----------



## BlueCherry

MustLuvDogs said:


> No words!! [emoji7]



Thank you 



Kendie26 said:


> Way too magnificent for words!!! You know I’m a huge / your #1 fan of yours dearest! I love each & every one of these glorious Celine bags. Can not choose a favorite!



Thank you dear Kendie  will write soon x



OsloChic said:


> Omg gorgeous BC!!
> The colors are soook scrumptious!!
> Totally my kind of thing as well.
> I just feel like I should have more varied colors, but then again, blues and greys pretty much work with everything so why change a winner ringt?



Thank you so much, I think it was you that asked for the Céline collection pic  I too often think yes get some colour but just love neutrals. 

When my Mum “makes” me buy vibrant colour clothes they end up with my sister NWT so I just go with what I like now


----------



## Kendie26

sharonwang said:


> Out with my tri-colour trio!
> View attachment 4234626
> 
> View attachment 4234629


Totally LOVE it on you. I swear for the life of me that i can not figure out why i never bought a Trio!


----------



## Kendie26

Tltxx said:


> A CÉLINE date with my friend [emoji7]


Stunning duo you have there!


----------



## littleblackbag

So I went out yesterday with the DH, and I so desperately wanted to use another bag, I really wanted to use my Hermes Evelyne, as she's feeling neglected. I tried her on with my outfit, and she went well with what I was wearing, and I liked it and really really wanted to take her out...


But I just couldn't bear to be parted in the end from my lovely Belt bag!




I wore her crossbody.




I LOVE this bag so flipping MUCH!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Micro Luggage in Ink


----------



## littleblackbag

tenKrat said:


> Micro Luggage in Ink
> View attachment 4235219


You look fabulous! I don't want a luggage I don't want a luggage I don't want a luggage...  Must stay strong!


----------



## tenKrat

littleblackbag said:


> You look fabulous! I don't want a luggage I don't want a luggage I don't want a luggage...  Must stay strong!


Thank you  

You don’t want a Luggage, you don’t want a Luggage...LOL


----------



## midniteluna

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848


Love your collection!


----------



## BlueCherry

littleblackbag said:


> You look fabulous! I don't want a luggage I don't want a luggage I don't want a luggage...  Must stay strong!



You DO want a luggage


----------



## BlueCherry

midniteluna said:


> Love your collection!



Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

My seau sangle at work today ... and yes he’s allowed to lay on the desk


----------



## littleblackbag

BlueCherry said:


> You DO want a luggage


You're not helping!!!


----------



## Sterntalerli

BlueCherry said:


> My seau sangle at work today ... and yes he’s allowed to lay on the desk
> 
> View attachment 4238764


May I ask if the bag fits a laptop?


----------



## BlueCherry

Sterntalerli said:


> May I ask if the bag fits a laptop?



No, this is the small size, it can only fit an iPad. There is a bigger size and you’ll recognise it as it has external slip pockets to the bottom half. I had that one briefly and I could put my MacBook Pro in it but you can’t close the bag by the hook


----------



## in_mybag

Box in Amazone (forest green)


----------



## coolmelondew

citygirlCK said:


> Box in Amazone (forest green)
> 
> View attachment 4241121


This is the bag I'd been looking for but the colour is sold out!! You are so lucky. Enjoy using your bag


----------



## in_mybag

coolmelondew said:


> This is the bag I'd been looking for but the colour is sold out!! You are so lucky. Enjoy using your bag



Thank you  Purchased in London at Harrod’s!


----------



## in_mybag

More of the same


----------



## midniteluna

citygirlCK said:


> View attachment 4242333
> View attachment 4242334
> 
> 
> More of the same


You have a lovely bag! LOVE LOVE LOVE your bag! This is in my Wishlist but I just can't bring myself to splurge on this!


----------



## nvie

Chilling on a Sunday


----------



## in_mybag

midniteluna said:


> You have a lovely bag! LOVE LOVE LOVE your bag! This is in my Wishlist but I just can't bring myself to splurge on this!



Thank you! It is definitely worth the splurge


----------



## jinteresting1

Was in a very lazy Sunday streetwear mood yesterday, hence the ratty t-shirt and Vans [emoji28]


----------



## BlueCherry

jinteresting1 said:


> Was in a very lazy Sunday streetwear mood yesterday, hence the ratty t-shirt and Vans [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243791



I can’t tell you how much I love this look  I have the same bag in blue and absolutely adore it. So wish I had bought another at the time ...


----------



## coolmelondew




----------



## jinteresting1

BlueCherry said:


> I can’t tell you how much I love this look  I have the same bag in blue and absolutely adore it. So wish I had bought another at the time ...



Thank you BlueCherry! I actually saved your blue Trifold pics when I was considering this style... Such a beautiful blue [emoji170]


----------



## nvie

Love this bag...seamless transition from work bag to weekend bag. I’m so tempted to get another in Taupe. [emoji51]


----------



## BlueCherry

jinteresting1 said:


> Thank you BlueCherry! I actually saved your blue Trifold pics when I was considering this style... Such a beautiful blue [emoji170]



Thank you


----------



## larhot

First time out and I love this one already


----------



## coolmelondew

nvie said:


> Love this bag...seamless transition from work bag to weekend bag. I’m so tempted to get another in Taupe. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244639


I love the colour here!


----------



## Lenaerik86

nvie said:


> Love this bag...seamless transition from work bag to weekend bag. I’m so tempted to get another in Taupe. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244639


I have it in white and black and love it so much!


----------



## coolmelondew

Love love blue leather from Céline!


----------



## Tltxx

Just can’t get enough of this bag. Perfect everyday companion [emoji7]


----------



## goafternoontea

BlueCherry said:


> Here are all my Céline bags, all Phoebe Philo bags and I think all will be retained. A very neutral collection ...
> 
> View attachment 4232848


OMGGG what a fabulous collection!!!


----------



## in_mybag




----------



## BlueCherry

goafternoontea said:


> OMGGG what a fabulous collection!!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## OsloChic

Feeling blue today!


----------



## BlueCherry

OsloChic said:


> Feeling blue today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258133



Looking great - we could be outfit twins today


----------



## Knicole

First time taking my new box bag out!


----------



## OsloChic

BlueCherry said:


> Looking great - we could be outfit twins today



Oh that’s so funny! 
Great style on both sides of the North Sea then [emoji108] And thank you, it’s beginning to look like winter here so the big boots are on[emoji28]


----------



## OsloChic

Knicole said:


> View attachment 4258262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time taking my new box bag out!



Love this look! 
And also I want this wallpaper in my bathroom!


----------



## BlueCherry

OsloChic said:


> Oh that’s so funny!
> Great style on both sides of the North Sea then [emoji108] And thank you, it’s beginning to look like winter here so the big boots are on[emoji28]



Yes lol and the scarves


----------



## mushashi415

Miss boxy is my companion of the day it’s so cold here stay toasty ladies


----------



## Sophia

mushashi415 said:


> Miss boxy is my companion of the day it’s so cold here stay toasty ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258925



Beautiful leather! Wear in good health xx


----------



## Sterntalerli

Knicole said:


> View attachment 4258262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time taking my new box bag out!


OT: Love the wallpaper!!


----------



## Sophia

My Summer 2014 Runway Black Triangle folded over as a clutch and catching some sun today before heading out for Thanksgivings - wishing everyone a great day!


----------



## mushashi415

Sophia said:


> My Summer 2014 Runway Black Triangle folded over as a clutch and catching some sun today before heading out for Thanksgivings - wishing everyone a great day!



Happy holidays.  Stunning


----------



## BlueCherry

Always happy when using a Céline [emoji173]️


----------



## Sophia

Finally got my hands on the Purse with Eyelets from Summer 2018. Phoebe’s final runway collection


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> Finally got my hands on the Purse with Eyelets from Summer 2018. Phoebe’s final runway collection



This is really lovely and one ticked off your list


----------



## larhot

Sophia said:


> Finally got my hands on the Purse with Eyelets from Summer 2018. Phoebe’s final runway collection



Very good catch. This is one I have been tempted to hunt as well, then I changed my mind and went for the small camel box. Oh boy, I would have loved this one in camel! 
Back to yours: very beautiful and with that little extra that only PP knows how to deliver. Wear it in good health.

Btw, did I already post somewhere that I really would love to see your Céline Collection ? I would love to. I enjoy your posts a lot


----------



## Sophia

larhot said:


> Very good catch. This is one I have been tempted to hunt as well, then I changed my mind and went for the small camel box. Oh boy, I would have loved this one in camel!
> Back to yours: very beautiful and with that little extra that only PP knows how to deliver. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Btw, did I already post somewhere that I really would love to see your Céline Collection ? I would love to. I enjoy your posts a lot



You are so sweet! My mom and I are the biggest Phoebe fans, so we usually love purchasing runway and seasonal items. You should see her Phoebe RTW and Shoes collection - it is CRAZY. 

I'll try to snap a picture of my updated PP's Celine collection. I have bags all over so it's hard to get them all into the same place! 

As for you, you can't go wrong with the Camel Box! I love how Box Calfskin ages. As for the Camel Clutch from Summer 2018 - it took me AGES to hunt it down this summer. I attached a picture! It is beautiful, but it is a bit cumbersome to carry because of the size and no handle option!


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> Finally got my hands on the Purse with Eyelets from Summer 2018. Phoebe’s final runway collection


OMG Sophia!! ❤️Lucky YOU! Well deserved- such an exquisite piece with some history behind it being her last collection!


----------



## Sophia

Kendie26 said:


> OMG Sophia!! ❤️Lucky YOU! Well deserved- such an exquisite piece with some history behind it being her last collection!



Thank you so much! Always lovely seeing you on here!


----------



## Sophia

Forgot to share my Cabas Phantom in Light Camel Natural Calfskin I got a few months back. I had to get a new one before the logo change. He’s (my Cabas bags are all boys because I feel they look quite masculine) safely tucked away until my current Cabas bags die out


----------



## coolmelondew

Sophia said:


> Forgot to share my Cabas Phantom in Light Camel Natural Calfskin I got a few months back. I had to get a new one before the logo change. He’s (my Cabas bags are all boys because I feel they look quite masculine) safely tucked away until my current Cabas bags die out


I didn't realise the cabas comes in natural calfskin! What a beauty!


----------



## larhot

Sophia said:


> You are so sweet! My mom and I are the biggest Phoebe fans, so we usually love purchasing runway and seasonal items. You should see her Phoebe RTW and Shoes collection - it is CRAZY.
> 
> I'll try to snap a picture of my updated PP's Celine collection. I have bags all over so it's hard to get them all into the same place!
> 
> As for you, you can't go wrong with the Camel Box! I love how Box Calfskin ages. As for the Camel Clutch from Summer 2018 - it took me AGES to hunt it down this summer. I attached a picture! It is beautiful, but it is a bit cumbersome to carry because of the size and no handle option!



Wow. Really love looking at this! I love the shape so much and also the color. This was the exact one I fell in love with, but with no handle, I started thinking about the eyelet purse..then again the latter was not in camel.. you see my dilemma. You did the best thing possible, getting both  Maybe I go back to hunting. I start doubting my decision of having one bag in different colors. 

Wear them both in good health and if you feel like, share (lots of) pictures of you with them. And of course, I cant wait to catch a glimpse at your many beautiful PP objects  I love your taste.


----------



## Kendie26

Sophia said:


> Thank you so much! Always lovely seeing you on here!





Sophia said:


> Forgot to share my Cabas Phantom in Light Camel Natural Calfskin I got a few months back. I had to get a new one before the logo change. He’s (my Cabas bags are all boys because I feel they look quite masculine) safely tucked away until my current Cabas bags die out



Ok, NOW you are REALLY making me jealousw/ your light camel Cabas!!! I love how you say “he” for this style


----------



## Sophia

larhot said:


> Wow. Really love looking at this! I love the shape so much and also the color. This was the exact one I fell in love with, but with no handle, I started thinking about the eyelet purse..then again the latter was not in camel.. you see my dilemma. You did the best thing possible, getting both  Maybe I go back to hunting. I start doubting my decision of having one bag in different colors.
> 
> Wear them both in good health and if you feel like, share (lots of) pictures of you with them. And of course, I cant wait to catch a glimpse at your many beautiful PP objects  I love your taste.



You're so kind!

Honestly, the Camel Purse Clutch is a PAIN to carry. Given that it's a bigger size for a clutch, the base is also soft so it's hard to get a firm hold on the bag. I purchased the bag for the aesthetics, but it really REALLY is difficult to carry.


----------



## littleblackbag

Sophia said:


> Forgot to share my Cabas Phantom in Light Camel Natural Calfskin I got a few months back. I had to get a new one before the logo change. He’s (my Cabas bags are all boys because I feel they look quite masculine) safely tucked away until my current Cabas bags die out


I bet that smells divine! As well as looking fabulous :0)


----------



## TooManyBagsNYC

Sophia said:


> Forgot to share my Cabas Phantom in Light Camel Natural Calfskin I got a few months back. I had to get a new one before the logo change. He’s (my Cabas bags are all boys because I feel they look quite masculine) safely tucked away until my current Cabas bags die out


Most amazing color... you have great taste!


----------



## rikkuex

Kicking off the first work day of the year last week with my first Celine Box - in anthracite. So in love with her!


----------



## BlueCherry

Haven’t changed out of this nano belt bag since I bought it last year


----------



## Sterntalerli

BlueCherry said:


> Haven’t changed out of this nano belt bag since I bought it last year


Could you recommend this bag as a work bag, too?


----------



## BlueCherry

Sterntalerli said:


> Could you recommend this bag as a work bag, too?



This is the nano and it’s quite small, about 8” in width. I also have a mini which is about 11” in width and I have used it for work but due to the triangular shape I can’t put a laptop or A4 papers inside. I use the cabas belt bag if I need bigger


----------



## littleblackbag

Not a very stylish outfit, but thought I'd share anyway! My lovely Belt bag, I do so love this bag...


----------



## BlueCherry

littleblackbag said:


> Not a very stylish outfit, but thought I'd share anyway! My lovely Belt bag, I do so love this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302558
> 
> View attachment 4302559



Belt bag just suits any outfit doesn’t it  and your blunt bob looks fabulous


----------



## littleblackbag

BlueCherry said:


> Belt bag just suits any outfit doesn’t it  and your blunt bob looks fabulous


Thank you so much!  I appreciate that


----------



## eunaddict

Maiden voyage of my Mini Belt in Abyss Blue. We were at Uniqlo, Ion.


----------



## Fally420

Finally got myself a Phantom bag after debating over a year with myself. Took the bag out the first time today


----------



## BlueCherry

Fally420 said:


> Finally got myself a Phantom bag after debating over a year with myself. Took the bag out the first time today



Beautiful colour [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

TriFold  for hair salon day


----------



## Kendogger2002

An earlier evolution of Phoebe’s medium luggage tote.  My beloved Manbag, workbag, elegant rain weather bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> TriFold  for hair salon day



I can’t tell you how happy I am that this bag never reached the chopping block. So lovely to see it again, such a beauty xx


----------



## eunaddict

Kendie26 said:


> TriFold  for hair salon day



The more of this bag I see, the more I want one.


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> I can’t tell you how happy I am that this bag never reached the chopping block. So lovely to see it again, such a beauty xx





eunaddict said:


> The more of this bag I see, the more I want one.


Hello & thank you Lovelies!! So fab seeing you my dearest BC & haha, this 1 is a keeper
Best of luck deciding @eunaddict  whether or not to get one...i highly recommend it if you love the design. Lots of great organization inside plus I just think it’s a unique, chic bag (I’m thinking my girl @BlueCherry would agree!)


----------



## Kendie26

Kendogger2002 said:


> An earlier evolution of Phoebe’s medium luggage tote.  My beloved Manbag, workbag, elegant rain weather bag.
> 
> View attachment 4313440
> 
> View attachment 4313442


 You look HOT(sorry if that sounds rude in any way as I only mean it as a compliment!) You carry & styled your Luggage PERFECTLY!!!!


----------



## Fally420

Kendogger2002 said:


> An earlier evolution of Phoebe’s medium luggage tote.  My beloved Manbag, workbag, elegant rain weather bag.
> 
> View attachment 4313440
> 
> View attachment 4313442



you really rock the luggage!


----------



## hikarupanda

I’ve noticed lately I’d try to reach to my red box whenever my toddler is not with me lol! First pic was me out in an art museum on a date with hubby last week. Second pic was me shopping with my older one yesterday!


----------



## MsSusan

Going out with my micro Belt..it’s freezing cold outside..


----------



## OsloChic

Kendogger2002 said:


> An earlier evolution of Phoebe’s medium luggage tote.  My beloved Manbag, workbag, elegant rain weather bag.
> 
> View attachment 4313440
> 
> View attachment 4313442



LOVE how you styled this! Also love the concept of an elegant rain weather bag[emoji108]


----------



## JaceTay

Shopping day with my baby Small Celine Python Classic Box, cheers


----------



## sharonwang

First things first in Fukuoka: ramen line-up! 
(w/ nano luggage in kohl)


----------



## coolmelondew

Using my Céline Strap Medium Multifunction wallet


----------



## Spellwriter

This has got to be the perfect night out bag!


----------



## Annine

Spellwriter said:


> View attachment 4332138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has got to be the perfect night out bag!



Stunning! This looks so elegant yet edfortless, now I want one too!


----------



## Kendogger2002

Kendie26 said:


> You look HOT(sorry if that sounds rude in any way as I only mean it as a compliment!) You carry & styled your Luggage PERFECTLY!!!!



Love!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kendogger2002

Fally420 said:


> you really rock the luggage!



Thank you!!!


----------



## sweetpotayto

BlueCherry said:


> Haven’t changed out of this nano belt bag since I bought it last year



Lovely colour!


----------



## BlueCherry

sweetpotayto said:


> Lovely colour!



Thank you 

FYI it’s frost colour with silver hardware


----------



## econer

BlueCherry said:


> Thank you
> 
> FYI it’s frost colour with silver hardware


Love love the frost color on the nano belt bag! I sooo regret I didn’t get it last summer!  Now it seems impossible to find!


----------



## BlueCherry

econer said:


> Love love the frost color on the nano belt bag! I sooo regret I didn’t get it last summer!  Now it seems impossible to find!



Yes it’s a beautiful fresh colour and of course the silver hardware is less usual too. Hope you manage to find one in time


----------



## jinteresting1

sharonwang said:


> First things first in Fukuoka: ramen line-up!
> (w/ nano luggage in kohl)
> View attachment 4326588



LOVE your overall styling!


----------



## jinteresting1

It's great to see someone really LIVE in their bag. You make it look so chic. Gives me confidence to not baby my bag. Kudos!


----------



## jinteresting1

jinteresting1 said:


> It's great to see someone really LIVE in their bag. You make it look so chic. Gives me confidence to not baby my bag. Kudos!



Of course I forgot to actually reply to the post... This one's for you, kendogger [emoji28]


----------



## littleblackbag

Couple of pics of a very casual dressed me and my Micro Belt.


----------



## littleblackbag

Forgot to add pics...


----------



## YellowBuggie

littleblackbag said:


> Forgot to add pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369318
> 
> View attachment 4369319



That looks like the perfect size for a crossbody bag! Super cute!


----------



## BlueCherry

littleblackbag said:


> Forgot to add pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369318
> 
> View attachment 4369319



Love your quirky style


----------



## CNYC

Sunday afternoon


----------



## OsloChic

Traveling with my belt bag! Blue+pink work so well together!


----------



## BlueCherry

OsloChic said:


> Traveling with my belt bag! Blue+pink work so well together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377263



Tres chic  and happy holidays


----------



## coolmelondew

OsloChic said:


> Traveling with my belt bag! Blue+pink work so well together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377263


Such a perfect travel bag (chic + can be secured), and enjoy your holidays!


----------



## OsloChic

BlueCherry said:


> Tres chic  and happy holidays





coolmelondew said:


> Such a perfect travel bag (chic + can be secured), and enjoy your holidays!



Thanks ladies! 
I'm sadly not on vacation though, just brought the big suitcase for a work trip, haha!


----------



## coolmelondew

Waiting impatiently for the weekend with nano Belt


----------



## BlueCherry

OsloChic said:


> Thanks ladies!
> I'm sadly not on vacation though, just brought the big suitcase for a work trip, haha!



Right then I’m packing my immense envy back in my belt bag


----------



## heckp




----------



## Ethengdurst

Going to church


----------



## jinteresting1

Pre-workday selfie with my Sangle. Bracing myself for how crazy this day will be [emoji51]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jinteresting1 said:


> View attachment 4398962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-workday selfie with my Sangle. Bracing myself for how crazy this day will be [emoji51]


Nice work outfit!


----------



## jinteresting1

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nice work outfit!



Thanks!


----------



## Sophia

jinteresting1 said:


> View attachment 4398962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-workday selfie with my Sangle. Bracing myself for how crazy this day will be [emoji51]


Lovely!


----------



## jinteresting1

Sophia said:


> Lovely!



Thank you [emoji18]


----------



## littleblackbag

Went to London last week, with my Micro belt bag.


----------



## aileendj320

good old Paris...and my travel purse - small trio


----------



## aileendj320

Classic Box. dont see this color/leather often. a bit shiny but not patent...love it the grey tone.


----------



## OsloChic

Finally it’s spring time in Norway[emoji108]


----------



## zeronohiya

One of my faves[emoji7]


----------



## jinteresting1

Having a second wave of obsession w/ my Medium Trifold in black supple natural calfskin. I can't believe I almost sold this bag! The smell & leather texture are amazing.


----------



## Sophia

jinteresting1 said:


> View attachment 4420934
> 
> 
> Having a second wave of obsession w/ my Medium Trifold in black supple natural calfskin. I can't believe I almost sold this bag! The smell & leather texture are amazing.



LOVE natural calfskin!


----------



## Smurfs

Went shopping with my box for the first time


----------



## BlueCherry

Sophia said:


> LOVE natural calfskin!



Looks so good on you. I’ll never sell my trifold ...


----------



## jinteresting1

BlueCherry said:


> Looks so good on you. I’ll never sell my trifold ...



Thanks so much! I used to stalk your photos of the trifold before getting mine...


----------



## BlueCherry

jinteresting1 said:


> Thanks so much! I used to stalk your photos of the trifold before getting mine...



Lol, that’s great to hear we can all inspire each other


----------



## eunaddict

I hope this counts! Completely forgot about my first little taste of Celine, till I was emptying out my closet in Canada.
Celine x Born Free


----------



## RubyAwoo

jinteresting1 said:


> View attachment 4420934
> 
> 
> Having a second wave of obsession w/ my Medium Trifold in black supple natural calfskin. I can't believe I almost sold this bag! The smell & leather texture are amazing.


Omg I am in love with that bag.... I want it so bad, but not sure which size/color to get!


----------



## raspberrypink

C bag.


----------



## Sterntalerli

eunaddict said:


> I hope this counts! Completely forgot about my first little taste of Celine, till I was emptying out my closet in Canada.
> Celine x Born Free


Love the whole outfit


----------



## Castor

It’s summer and my light coloured bags are out. Today my small Cabas. Such a good sized bag.


----------



## jinteresting1

RubyAwoo said:


> Omg I am in love with that bag.... I want it so bad, but not sure which size/color to get!



If it helps, I’m 5 feet tall and have the medium! It’s pretty big on my frame, but I don’t mind haha. And this size carries a 13 inch laptop w/out sleeve, if that’s something you’re looking for.


----------



## littleblackbag

Castor said:


> It’s summer and my light coloured bags are out. Today my small Cabas. Such a good sized bag.


This is a great bag, I have it in black.


----------



## Beth Nightingale

My celine c bag


----------



## Sterntalerli

Beth Nightingale said:


> My celine c bag


Love your style


----------



## Mul83rry

Managed to get the frame bag whilst on a break in Barcelona ❤️ First time wearing it and I go shopping haha


----------



## Castor

Mul83rry said:


> View attachment 4464210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get the frame bag whilst on a break in Barcelona ❤️ First time wearing it and I go shopping haha


Ooooh lovely! Did you just get it? If so, could you please tell me where. I’m off to Barcelona shortly.


----------



## Mul83rry

Castor said:


> Ooooh lovely! Did you just get it? If so, could you please tell me where. I’m off to Barcelona shortly.



Got it in the celine boutique on passeig de gracia a few days ago, just google celine store Barcelona for directions. The frame bags aren’t on display so you need to ask specifically for them! Hope you are able to get your hands on one


----------



## Castor

Mul83rry said:


> Got it in the celine boutique on passeig de gracia a few days ago, just google celine store Barcelona for directions. The frame bags aren’t on display so you need to ask specifically for them! Hope you are able to get your hands on one


Thank you so much! I’ll definitely ask. 
Who knows, they may even have other old Céline bags? 
Can I ask you what it retailed for? You can DM me if you wish. 
And congrats on your beautiful Frame bag.


----------



## wheihk

Mul83rry said:


> View attachment 4464210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get the frame bag whilst on a break in Barcelona ❤️ First time wearing it and I go shopping haha


This color combination is just lovely


----------



## Beth Nightingale

Sterntalerli said:


> Love your style


Thank you !


----------



## wishiwasinLA

NEW STYLE!


----------



## BBcity

stephlny78 said:


> NEW STYLE!


Beautiful! I have not seen that style before.


----------



## Sterntalerli

stephlny78 said:


> NEW STYLE!


Love it. Never seen it before


----------



## TheresaK

First time carrying my Céline mini belt bag


----------



## SohviAnneli

Carrying my large Céline trio bag today. I don't see many using this anymore but I still love the design


----------



## OsloChic

Got a new Celine in May, haven’t shown it yet since the apps been down! Love love love the color of this small trio


----------



## Pollie-Jean

OsloChic said:


> Got a new Celine in May, haven’t shown it yet since the apps been down! Love love love the color of this small trio


Looks great  ! Is it silver hardware ?


----------



## Sterntalerli

OsloChic said:


> Got a new Celine in May, haven’t shown it yet since the apps been down! Love love love the color of this small trio


Love it. Is it grey or a greyish green?


----------



## OsloChic

Thank you!  
I see the color doesn’t really show well in that pic, I’ll take a new one tomorrow but yes it’s a greenish color and silver hardware  



Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great  ! Is it silver hardware ?





Sterntalerli said:


> Love it. Is it grey or a greyish green?


----------



## caroperouse

Hello ladies, some pictures from Paris ! (Who else is French here?)

Sorry for the resting ***** face, it was hard to keep my regular smile under such a blinding sun. Anyway, this is my Big Bag in black veau grainé and some picturesque view over the back of the Opéra Garnier. 
Have a nice day


----------



## OsloChic

Snapped my new trio in natural light as well today! So hard to describe this lovely Celine color! Bought at KaDeWe in May.


----------



## Sterntalerli

OsloChic said:


> Snapped my new trio in natural light as well today! So hard to describe this lovely Celine color! Bought at KaDeWe in May.


Omg too bad I already bought one this year. The color is perfect


----------



## Sophia

OsloChic said:


> Snapped my new trio in natural light as well today! So hard to describe this lovely Celine color! Bought at KaDeWe in May.


Beautiful color. Love Celadon!


----------



## coolmelondew

on vacay with nano Belt bag


----------



## lyxxx035

coolmelondew said:


> on vacay with nano Belt bag
> 
> View attachment 4489865
> View attachment 4489865



Is this black or navy? It’s stunning!


----------



## littleblackbag

caroperouse said:


> Hello ladies, some pictures from Paris ! (Who else is French here?)
> 
> Sorry for the resting ***** face, it was hard to keep my regular smile under such a blinding sun. Anyway, this is my Big Bag in black veau grainé and some picturesque view over the back of the Opéra Garnier.
> Have a nice day
> View attachment 4487481
> View attachment 4487482


Nearly had a heart attack looking at these pics, till I realised there was glass behind you! Bag looks fab.


----------



## caroperouse

littleblackbag said:


> Nearly had a heart attack looking at these pics, till I realised there was glass behind you! Bag looks fab.



You're not the only one to miss the glass safety barrier ahaha ! thks


----------



## ic_locon

heckp said:


> View attachment 4394136


Lovely place! Where is this?


----------



## hikarupanda

One of the last design by PP! Still love my big bag bucket!


----------



## SohviAnneli

Using my Céline nano luggage for the first time! I bought this pre-loved, it is midnight blue in smooth leather and silver hardware! My dream combo and found it for a good price too.


----------



## Asfighting

TheresaK said:


> First time carrying my Céline mini belt bag
> 
> View attachment 4468842
> View attachment 4468841


I have the same colour but still thinking shall i change it to grey since lesser chance to get dirty.
but is it easy to manage?


----------



## coolmelondew

finally brought this clutch on strap out after a long hiatus and I love how functional it is!


----------



## coolmelondew

Saturday with two of my favourite things - a book and old Céline


----------



## Pea7624

sharonwang said:


> First things first in Fukuoka: ramen line-up!
> (w/ nano luggage in kohl)
> View attachment 4326588


Such a cute picture! Can you tell me what coat you’re wearing? It looks beautiful!


----------



## nvie

Celine Vertical Cabas Abyss Blue


----------



## OsloChic

All blue today!


----------



## hokatie

Carrying my nano belt bag for the first time today and I’m in love .


----------



## jaskg144

Using my black and white mini for a trip to London


----------



## coolmelondew

jasmynh1 said:


> Using my black and white mini for a trip to London


wow how do you keep the white part so pristine?


----------



## jaskg144

jasmynh1 said:


> Using my black and white mini for a trip to London


This is my second time using it I’m sure it won’t last, I tend to use my Tan one


----------



## Dextersmom

My Nordstrom recently started carrying Celine shoes and I am so in love with the quality.  I picked these Lerins up on Friday and am wearing them for the first time today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Ok, I promise not to post these again, but I just love these sandals and am wearing them again today.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, I promise not to post these again, but I just love these sandals and am wearing them again today.


Love your outfit today .


----------



## hokatie

My lovely belt bag with me at Nordstrom today.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Dextersmom said:


> Ok, I promise not to post these again, but I just love these sandals and am wearing them again today.


Sandals are so cute.  Are they comfortable?


----------



## FrenchBulldog

hokatie said:


> My lovely belt bag with me at Nordstrom today.


Love your entire look.  BTW - wish I was shopping at Nordy's instead of typing this reply from work.  LOL!


----------



## hokatie

FrenchBulldog said:


> Love your entire look.  BTW - wish I was shopping at Nordy's instead of typing this reply from work.  LOL!


Thank you! 
Your wallet must thank to you for working hard instead of shopping .


----------



## Dextersmom

FrenchBulldog said:


> Sandals are so cute.  Are they comfortable?


They are....so much so that I have worn them 3 days in a row. 


hokatie said:


> Love your outfit today .


Thank you, hokatie.


----------



## BlueCherry

Céline trifold


----------



## coolmelondew

my vertical Cabas in the morning light


----------



## nvie

coolmelondew said:


> my vertical Cabas in the morning light
> View attachment 4523631


Love this


----------



## jaskg144

My gorgeous Souris mini luggage  I love how it slouches


----------



## amstevens714

littleblackbag said:


> Nearly had a heart attack looking at these pics, till I realised there was glass behind you! Bag looks fab.



Oh my gosh! I thought the same thing! I didn’t even see the glass until your post.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

coolmelondew said:


> my vertical Cabas in the morning light
> View attachment 4523631



How are you liking this bag? I'm contemplating getting this or the Sangle in small.


----------



## vanilla_addict

My beauty.. its been a year or more since i got it


----------



## hokatie

I have just got the twilly for my belt bag ❤️.


----------



## totally

hokatie said:


> I have just got the twilly for my belt bag ❤️.



What colour is this?


----------



## hokatie

totally said:


> What colour is this?


You meant the bag. It’s light taupe.


----------



## coolmelondew

wearing my Box bag. happy friday everyone!


----------



## eunaddict

coolmelondew said:


> wearing my Box bag. happy friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567857


That's a really beautiful skirt! (And of course, bag)


----------



## larhot

On probation - should it stay or should it go


----------



## Castor

larhot said:


> On probation - should it stay or should it go
> 
> View attachment 4573091


It’s gorgeous. What don’t you like about it?


----------



## larhot

Castor said:


> It’s gorgeous. What don’t you like about it?


Thank you, actually I like the bag itself a lot it’s just that I find it hard to wear it more casual. Because of the Color and the gold hardware, I guess, it always looks pretty, let’s say, chic, pretty formal. And that is just not the way I feel like wearing it. It’s more the styling that I have trouble with


----------



## ohmisseevee

Taking my new Nano Belt bag out to a wedding! This was my pit stop after getting my makeup done at my local Sephora, before I drove up to the venue.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Oops, forgot to attach. I purchased this during my recent trip to Europe, after falling in love with it nine months ago!


----------



## Sterntalerli

larhot said:


> On probation - should it stay or should it go
> 
> View attachment 4573091



i would totally keep it i think you wear it really stylish (and still casual)


----------



## Sweet Poison

With my Nano going out to a holiday dinner, yesterday.


----------



## maire

I am posting in every thread here but don’t know to keep or not ? Toughts anyone ? Because of the  inner structure of the bag being seen in the top of the bag (on the left in the photo) ; like a long vertical mark...?  Thanks !


----------



## maire

larhot said:


> On probation - should it stay or should it go
> 
> View attachment 4573091


Love it ! To keep for me !


----------



## JoRW

maire said:


> I am posting in every thread here but don’t know to keep or not ? Toughts anyone ? Because of the  inner structure of the bag being seen in the top of the bag (on the left in the photo) ; like a long vertical mark...?  Thanks !


This bag is dreamy ❤️


----------



## maire

JoRW said:


> This bag is dreamy ❤️


Thanks a lot !


----------



## coolmelondew

working on Christmas eve feels better when I have my favourite Ring bag in hand. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## addict2coach

ohmisseevee said:


> Oops, forgot to attach. I purchased this during my recent trip to Europe, after falling in love with it nine months ago!


hi, just wondering what size is this? nano or micro? it looks good on you


----------



## addict2coach

littleblackbag said:


> Forgot to add pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369318
> 
> View attachment 4369319


is it micro size? looks good on youmay i know how tall are you?


----------



## littleblackbag

addict2coach said:


> is it micro size? looks good on youmay i know how tall are you?


Thank you  Yes it is a Micro. And I'm just under 5ft 4". Hope that helps.


----------



## ohmisseevee

addict2coach said:


> hi, just wondering what size is this? nano or micro? it looks good on you



Thank you!  This is the Nano size.  I was waffling between the Micro and Nano sizes when I was in Milan, but after trying them both on my frame, definitely preferred how the Nano looked.

I also prefer having an adjustable messenger strap, and even though this lacked the metal feet (which I wanted!) and the back zipper, when I use the my Nano Belt Bag I don't find that i need either, so it worked out.


----------



## Sferics

Very, very late developer!    
I love this bag!


----------



## chicanerie

Not quite from today, but taken at work when I needed a moment of inspiration
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Butterlite

Sferics said:


> Very, very late developer!
> I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4633144


Beautiful!


----------



## Sferics

Butterlite said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Carrelover

Sorry for the peek-a-boo shot, ms. Micro is a bit shy in this picture....


----------



## Miss World

wishiwasinLA said:


> NEW STYLE!


Where did you buy this? What’s it called? So beautiful!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

wishiwasinLA said:


> NEW STYLE!


I too wonder where this can be found!


----------



## sexycombover

My first ever celine came! I'm so excited. I got her for an excellent price and in great condition! I hope she is not my last celine


----------



## Sophia

sexycombover said:


> My first ever celine came! I'm so excited. I got her for an excellent price and in great condition! I hope she is not my last celine


My favorite Luggage. LOVE the 2010 luggages with the short handles!


----------



## sexycombover

@Sophia yes! I'm so excited to have scored it! I got it for an unbelievable price.


----------



## ryanne25

My favorite travel buddy..


----------



## hikarupanda

On a date with hubby with my old CELINE classic box bag!


----------



## randr21

hikarupanda said:


> On a date with hubby with my old CELINE classic box bag!


was just looking at this exact bag on pre-loved market yesterday...so pretty here.


----------



## wheihk

hikarupanda said:


> On a date with hubby with my old CELINE classic box bag!


Stunning!


----------



## Minie26

ryanne25 said:


> My favorite travel buddy..



is your nano luggage in dune color?


----------



## ryanne25

Minie26 said:


> is your nano luggage in dune color?


Yes it is ☺️


----------



## Kny fortaleza

One of my faves! At first the classic bag felt so delicate and in some points it is but I cannot just shelve my bag I need to use  this beauty.


----------



## keirii

Sferics said:


> Very, very late developer!
> I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4633144


stunning!


----------



## IntheOcean

Kny fortaleza said:


> View attachment 4674617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my faves! At first the classic bag felt so delicate and in some points it is but I cannot just shelve my bag I need to use  this beauty.


Gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!


----------



## BlueCherry

Resting after a really hard day


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> Resting after a really hard day
> 
> View attachment 4677518


Gorgeous color and leather!


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous color and leather!



Thank you


----------



## wheihk

BlueCherry said:


> Thank you


Is the bag in light grey?


----------



## Sferics

keirii said:


> stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Sferics

Kny fortaleza said:


> View attachment 4674617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my faves! At first the classic bag felt so delicate and in some points it is but I cannot just shelve my bag I need to use  this beauty.


This is one of my dream-bags! It looks so great on you! So stylish!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

On the way to work...


----------



## randr21

Winter’sJoy said:


> On the way to work...


Is this the grey? So lovely...


----------



## Winter’sJoy

randr21 said:


> Is this the grey? So lovely...


No, it’s the taupe. And thank you!


----------



## randr21

Winter’sJoy said:


> No, it’s the taupe. And thank you!


Nice!  I haven't taken my taupe out yet, wearing my black one first until it gets warmer.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

randr21 said:


> Nice!  I haven't taken my taupe out yet, wearing my black one first until it gets warmer.


I bet the black is to die for!


----------



## jaschultze

Winter’sJoy said:


> No, it’s the taupe. And thank you!



That taupe is beautiful (and possibly just what I want), but it does look like grey in the photos. Were you able to compare it to the Light Grey color in the boutique? If so, what was the difference? I'm looking to get a "three-season" color and am having a hard time telling the difference between Taupe, Light Grey, and Cream. Any advice would be so helpful!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jaschultze said:


> That taupe is beautiful (and possibly just what I want), but it does look like grey in the photos. Were you able to compare it to the Light Grey color in the boutique? If so, what was the difference? I'm looking to get a "three-season" color and am having a hard time telling the difference between Taupe, Light Grey, and Cream. Any advice would be so helpful!


Sorry I was not able to compare since there is no boutique here. I had to take a chance ordering it from the website. I knew I wanted a neutral color so I chose taupe as it was pretty safe. I’ll see if I can take a better picture tomorrow.


----------



## BlueCherry

wheihk said:


> Is the bag in light grey?



It’s called kohl


----------



## BlueCherry

Classic in box leather, colour is kohl with silver hardware


----------



## larhot

maire said:


> I am posting in every thread here but don’t know to keep or not ? Toughts anyone ? Because of the  inner structure of the bag being seen in the top of the bag (on the left in the photo) ; like a long vertical mark...?  Thanks !


I hope you kept it, to me its really pretty and as plus, I think because of the snake skin it has this vintage look that is so  hot these days


----------



## More bags

BlueCherry said:


> Classic in box leather, colour is kohl with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 4682603


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

More bags said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## keirii

BlueCherry said:


> Classic in box leather, colour is kohl with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 4682603


Gorgeous!! such a pretty color


----------



## keirii

back in February when you could enjoy a nice latte in a cafe ~ 
My micro petrol luggage tote with Burberry Thomas charm ❤


----------



## BlueCherry

keirii said:


> Gorgeous!! such a pretty color



Thanks 



keirii said:


> back in February when you could enjoy a nice latte in a cafe ~
> My micro petrol luggage tote with Burberry Thomas charm ❤



Petrol is a gorgeous colour and who doesn’t love Thomas


----------



## littleblackbag

keirii said:


> back in February when you could enjoy a nice latte in a cafe ~
> My micro petrol luggage tote with Burberry Thomas charm ❤


I'm loving this bag more and more! Your latte looks green.


----------



## eunaddict

littleblackbag said:


> I'm loving this bag more and more! Your latte looks green.



Matcha latte probably!

Urgh I miss them so much right now.


----------



## keirii

littleblackbag said:


> I'm loving this bag more and more! Your latte looks green.



lol matcha latte ❤


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Papped by my husband while picking up some dessert. lol I miss carrying my belt bag daily.


----------



## labellusting

I miss using my Celine’s!! I’ve put all of my belongings in my trusty little nano, and a quick family photo


----------



## Cutiebag

My baby resting as I take online classes XD


----------



## larhot

I can feel you. It’s the same for me. Just looking at it while in pyjamas.


----------



## Eliana81

I love them!


----------



## Venessa84

Happy Mother’s Day! I feel lucky to celebrate with this nano belt bag in antique rose. It’s such a great size and the color is so pretty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Who knew you could have such a small, cute bag that fits all of your essentials and more.


----------



## StarLimda

Excellent, beautiful design and the girls look very pretty


----------



## StarLimda

Store and Model please


----------



## balenciagailove

cptsunnymuffin said:


> Papped by my husband while picking up some dessert. lol I miss carrying my belt bag daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713168



What a gorgeous bag! I didn't know they had it in this size, so tempting...! Is this the nano? Btw, do you have any issues with opening and closing the flap? I've read reviews where the belt part basically scratches the flap every time you open & close, does this happen?


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

balenciagailove said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I didn't know they had it in this size, so tempting...! Is this the nano? Btw, do you have any issues with opening and closing the flap? I've read reviews where the belt part basically scratches the flap every time you open & close, does this happen?



Yes thx! It's a nano in grey. I'm 5' 6" (~168 cm) for size reference. I've only had this bag since February and I haven't really noticed any scratches. Sometimes when I'm in a rush I just close the flap over the belt part. No issues so far


----------



## balenciagailove

cptsunnymuffin said:


> Yes thx! It's a nano in grey. I'm 5' 6" (~168 cm) for size reference. I've only had this bag since February and I haven't really noticed any scratches. Sometimes when I'm in a rush I just close the flap over the belt part. No issues so far


Thanks for your reply!  Looks so good on you, love how it's the perfect crossbody size as well as top handle!


----------



## Kajleen

my celine triomphe sneakers #spring


----------



## topglamchic

This one is easy breezy.


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> This one is easy breezy.



Love this bag!


----------



## Applelpc26

Loving my Box


----------



## pearlgrass

topglamchic said:


> This one is easy breezy.



Beautiful neutral color


----------



## pearlgrass

Applelpc26 said:


> Loving my Box



Wow, looks great on you 

I am debating on getting the medium or teen Box  May I know what size are you carrying?


----------



## Applelpc26

pearlgrass said:


> Wow, looks great on you
> 
> I am debating on getting the medium or teen Box  May I know what size are you carrying?


Thank u!
Mine is small size, it is pretty but the capacity is quite limited, but I still love it anyhow haha


----------



## wheihk

Applelpc26 said:


> Thank u!
> Mine is small size, it is pretty but the capacity is quite limited, but I still love it anyhow haha


Small is the cutest size! I heard the size is being discontinued though.


----------



## richy2010

My, new to me, mini luggage on my way to work! I’m obsessed with it!!


----------



## balenciagailove

wheihk said:


> Small is the cutest size! I heard the size is being discontinued though.


Oh! I only thought there was medium, teen and mini? Or is mini the small? I'm torn as well as I love the look of the look of the smallest one and the teen, but read that the teen is harder to get into as it is missing a 'fold' unlike the other two?


----------



## wheihk

balenciagailove said:


> Oh! I only thought there was medium, teen and mini? Or is mini the small? I'm torn as well as I love the look of the look of the smallest one and the teen, but read that the teen is harder to get into as it is missing a 'fold' unlike the other two?


yes the official size name is small. and yes the teen is harder to get into.


----------



## veroniquesw

Croc Stamped Nubuck Medium Phantom Luggage Navy Blue.

I am a big fan of Balenciaga bags (city, work and courier), but in recent years I find them sometimes too casual and lacking a little bit structure, especially when meeting with clients (I am an interior designer). So this time I poted for a Celine bag which I was drooling for years but never had the budget to pull the trigger. While comparing between preloved Trapeze and Belt bag, a few street style pictures on Pinterest convinced me with a Phantom within 1 minute. And it took me only 3 hours from finding out the style I would go for to placing an order on Fashionphile! Never been this impulsive before...

Usually, I am so against fake materials (e.g. marble tile and printed croc), but this time, I just love the texture of embossed croc adding details to the relatively large bag cos my dressing style is mostly minimalist, so I made an exception for this bag. No mention that navy blue is always my dream color for a bag!

I love how the central part is structured and the 2 ears (wings) are bringing in so many visual flexibilities and edginess. I was observing the Luggage style for years since it is one of the hottest styles of Celine bags but always finding the shape too square and rigid to me. As to the Phantom, the enlarged ears are the game-changer!


----------



## balenciagirl

veroniquesw said:


> Croc Stamped Nubuck Medium Phantom Luggage Navy Blue.
> 
> I am a big fan of Balenciaga bags (city, work and courier), but in recent years I find them sometimes too casual and lacking a little bit structure, especially when meeting with clients (I am an interior designer). So this time I poted for a Celine bag which I was drooling for years but never had the budget to pull the trigger. While comparing between preloved Trapeze and Belt bag, a few street style pictures on Pinterest convinced me with a Phantom within 1 minute. And it took me only 3 hours from finding out the style I would go for to placing an order on Fashionphile! Never been this impulsive before...
> 
> Usually, I am so against fake materials (e.g. marble tile and printed croc), but this time, I just love the texture of embossed croc adding details to the relatively large bag cos my dressing style is mostly minimalist, so I made an exception for this bag. No mention that navy blue is always my dream color for a bag!
> 
> I love how the central part is structured and the 2 ears (wings) are bringing in so many visual flexibilities and edginess. I was observing the Luggage style for years since it is one of the hottest styles of Celine bags but always finding the shape too square and rigid to me. As to the Phantom, the enlarged ears are the game-changer!
> 
> View attachment 4757227



LOVE IT. Heading in to work (some restrictions are lifted where i'm from) and coincidentally, I just switched out from using my Balenciaga City to my croc stamped Celine Phantom too!!! What a great sign lol.


----------



## veroniquesw

A wonderful sign! So pleased to know that there are similar-minded people in the world who share the same purse path with me, lol.
Thank you! Hope to see your model shots too.


----------



## lakeshow

Stuffed to the brim belt bag. Gave it a good workout (there’s a bottle of wine , book, and iPad in there). Thinking about letting it go though, it can’t fit my Surface so not helpful for work and the closure still drives me crazy.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

A few of my passenger seat photos 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 CÉLINE Trio Crossbody Large
Lambskin Fluorescent Fuchsia GHW



	

		
			
		

		
	
 CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey



	

		
			
		

		
	
 CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Satin Calf Grey with Turquoise, Brown interior


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> Love this bag!




Thanks Venessa84, this one is truly so easy and sophisticated.  I never "worry" about it when I take her out.


----------



## BlueCherry

First birthday for this one


----------



## pearlgrass

BlueCherry said:


> First birthday for this one
> View attachment 4760214



Love the color


----------



## LI94

Celine Nano


----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowbackThursday
Casual gala event...


CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


----------



## Venessa84

B and C = Boats and Celine!


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## UmmIbrahim

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4765433


I just bought the medium in Amazone as a “mom” bag because my longchamp finally died and I’m sick of Neverfulls and the SA at Nordstrom did her job amazingly well... ... but feel so weird with the straps flapping around... I’ll have to try knotting each individually. I’m loving this bag! ❤️


----------



## BlueCherry

UmmIbrahim said:


> I just bought the medium in Amazone as a “mom” bag because my longchamp finally died and I’m sick of Neverfulls and the SA at Nordstrom did her job amazingly well... ... but feel so weird with the straps flapping around... I’ll have to try knotting each individually. I’m loving this bag! ❤



It’s just a great bag. I knotted mine that way because when I tied the straps they slipped apart and I also prefer the cinched look. A tip for you is to do them together, mirroring one with the other.


----------



## MeBagaholic

ryanne25 said:


> My favorite travel buddy..


Is that dune ? Love!


----------



## coolmelondew

My Céline vertical cabas bag enjoying a little bit of sunlight


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


----------



## BlueCherry

Love this little nano


----------



## littleblackbag

Went to town today, was going to carry my small vertical cabas, but then remembered about all the hand sanitizers. So took my small Longchamp instead.


----------



## BlueCherry

Out shopping for a little treat


----------



## littleblackbag

So happy to go out for lunch today. Took Micro belt bag.


----------



## hokatie

With my belt bag today.


----------



## winkzpinkz

My Celine Triomphe Bag in the Teen size! It is such a versatile bag that matches with all types of outfits!


----------



## IntheOcean

winkzpinkz said:


> My Celine Triomphe Bag in the Teen size! It is such a versatile bag that matches with all types of outfits!
> 
> View attachment 4820354
> 
> View attachment 4820353
> View attachment 4820352


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## winkzpinkz

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Henelalee

picture out and about with my orange box bag with my handmade silk strap


----------



## Danstuh

Hi all!! 

I want to buy my first celine and wasnt sure where to post my question.  I've been reading that it's best to buy celine's pre-loved because they dont retain their value that well. I found this bag on fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-546482 - Should I get it this bag or wait for a better conditioned one, or buy new???
Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Danstuh

Hi all!! 

I want to buy my first celine and wasnt sure where to post my question.  I've been reading that it's best to buy celine's pre-loved because they dont retain their value that well. I found this bag on fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-546482 - Should I get it this bag or wait for a better conditioned one, or buy new???
Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Henelalee

Danstuh said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I want to buy my first celine and wasnt sure where to post my question.  I've been reading that it's best to buy celine's pre-loved because they dont retain their value that well. I found this bag on fashionphile - https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-grained-calfskin-micro-belt-bag-light-taupe-546482 - Should I get it this bag or wait for a better conditioned one, or buy new???
> Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!


Hi hon, 

It's right that buying from pre-loved market seems like a better financial choice. But IMO, fake Celines are really hard to point out especially when you don't have many of Celines to compare with. I have encountered once and it blew my mind to see how far they have gotten compared to my original box bag. The bag on fashionphie seems really good in condition but I've seen lower price than that on that same style. You can wait and look around to see, but for safer choice, just go with reputable sites


----------



## Danstuh

Henelalee said:


> Hi hon,
> 
> It's right that buying from pre-loved market seems like a better financial choice. But IMO, fake Celines are really hard to point out especially when you don't have many of Celines to compare with. I have encountered once and it blew my mind to see how far they have gotten compared to my original box bag. The bag on fashionphie seems really good in condition but I've seen lower price than that on that same style. You can wait and look around to see, but for safer choice, just go with reputable sites



What are the best sites to buy from?


----------



## winkzpinkz

Presenting my Celine Maillon Triomphe Bucket Bag!
I know this is not a usual Celine bag someone would go for... But I absolutely love the bucket style with the Triomphe logo! The bag is too unique for me to pass on  Plus, the tan/caramel/brown shade of the natural calfskin is absolutely stunning


----------



## Henelalee

Danstuh said:


> What are the best sites to buy from?


I think rebag and fashionphile are good


----------



## Henelalee

winkzpinkz said:


> Presenting my Celine Maillon Triomphe Bucket Bag!
> I know this is not a usual Celine bag someone would go for... But I absolutely love the bucket style with the Triomphe logo! The bag is too unique for me to pass on  Plus, the tan/caramel/brown shade of the natural calfskin is absolutely stunning
> 
> View attachment 4825687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825699


right, that's perfect on your outfit and togo bag for minimalist


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

winkzpinkz said:


> Presenting my Celine Maillon Triomphe Bucket Bag!
> I know this is not a usual Celine bag someone would go for... But I absolutely love the bucket style with the Triomphe logo! The bag is too unique for me to pass on  Plus, the tan/caramel/brown shade of the natural calfskin is absolutely stunning
> 
> View attachment 4825687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825699


Love that bag!! your style is SO on point!


----------



## winkzpinkz

I know I have been flooding this Celine thread recently  ...
But here is another lovely piece in my Celine collection (and also the “oldest” Celine bag I owned): The Trio Bag in the small size


----------



## LL777

winkzpinkz said:


> I know I have been flooding this Celine thread recently  ...
> But here is another lovely piece in my Celine collection (and also the “oldest” Celine bag I owned): The Trio Bag in the small size
> View attachment 4829327
> View attachment 4829328
> View attachment 4829329
> View attachment 4829330


So beautiful! What color is this? What can you fit inside?


----------



## IntheOcean

winkzpinkz said:


> I know I have been flooding this Celine thread recently  ...
> But here is another lovely piece in my Celine collection (and also the “oldest” Celine bag I owned): The Trio Bag in the small size
> View attachment 4829327
> View attachment 4829328
> View attachment 4829329
> View attachment 4829330


Not a fan of the Trio personally, but it looks really good on you!


----------



## winkzpinkz

LL777 said:


> So beautiful! What color is this? What can you fit inside?


This in the burgundy colour  And this bag fits a lot! I bring around my iphone 11, AirPods, a pouch of medications, LV key pouch, tissue packs, foundation pact, and lipstick. The small trio is able to fit all these plus a small 200ml bottle


----------



## winkzpinkz

Another series of photos of my Celine Triomphe Bag in the teen size  Loving this bag at the moment!


----------



## phishfan

Celine Frame in tan/white


----------



## phishfan

Twisted cabas in dark green & navy


----------



## victoroliveira

I’m in love!
Got this beauty pre loved, looks brand new! 
Some scratches in hardware but nothing really wow. And I just loved that is grained leather, so it’s very care free.
Medium size.


----------



## Christofle

victoroliveira said:


> I’m in love!
> Got this beauty pre loved, looks brand new!
> Some scratches in hardware but nothing really wow. And I just loved that is grained leather, so it’s very care free.
> Medium size.
> View attachment 4871339



Great bag and shirt.


----------



## IntheOcean

Céline Asymmetrical


----------



## nerciako

hello, maybe someone has celine cabas phantom in colour light charchoal? I understood that it is new color for this model? what is the difference from colour grey and cloud? I saw colour grey and cloud in real life and grey looks like quite dark grey, and cloud is very light grey, maybe light charcoal is middle grey between grey and cloud? if someone has real photos of light charchoal color please sent! I cant decide which colour to choose. it is interesting if light charcoal is real grey or it has some other colour hints?


----------



## l.ch.

With my very old and abused large Trio in charmeuse today...


----------



## Gourmetgal

nerciako said:


> hello, maybe someone has celine cabas phantom in colour light charchoal? I understood that it is new color for this model? what is the difference from colour grey and cloud? I saw colour grey and cloud in real life and grey looks like quite dark grey, and cloud is very light grey, maybe light charcoal is middle grey between grey and cloud? if someone has real photos of light charchoal color please sent! I cant decide which colour to choose. it is interesting if light charcoal is real grey or it has some other colour hints?


I would be interested, too.


----------



## l.ch.

l.ch. said:


> With my very old and abused large Trio in charmeuse today...
> View attachment 4903938


I meant „chartreuse“...


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

My box bag


----------



## parkzziwon

winkzpinkz said:


> Another series of photos of my Celine Triomphe Bag in the teen size  Loving this bag at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834025
> View attachment 4834026
> View attachment 4834027



how do you like the size and space inside? i’m considering this for my next bag for day to night, casual wear but afraid of how little it might fit


----------



## winkzpinkz

parkzziwon said:


> how do you like the size and space inside? i’m considering this for my next bag for day to night, casual wear but afraid of how little it might fit


Hi! I don't usually carry a lot around. My essentials include a phone, cardholder, small key pouch, AirPods, tissue packs, compact powder, and lipstick. The teen size looks seemingly small but the truth is, it allows me to fit all of them comfortably


----------



## LL777

Mini Luggage in black


----------



## LL777

A tote kind of day


----------



## IntheOcean

It's been a long time since I carried my Celine Asymmetrical. Such a beauty and fits a lot.


----------



## nerciako

LL777 said:


> A tote kind of day
> 
> View attachment 4968526


hello, which colour is it?


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> It's been a long time since I carried my Celine Asymmetrical. Such a beauty and fits a lot.
> View attachment 5054955



Love this! Have it in the smooth Navy!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> Love this! Have it in the smooth Navy!


Thank you, Sophia! I was surprised to learn that this bag wasn't all that popular and was discontinued after two years (if my information is correct). but Do you carry yours often?


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Sophia! I was surprised to learn that this bag wasn't all that popular and was discontinued after two years (if my information is correct). but Do you carry yours often?


Hi dear. I'm pretty sure it was only released for one season - Fall 2011. I do not carry mine anymore, but it still is in my collection! The early years had the best quality honestly. I mean the leather lining inside and the attention to detail is sublime.


----------



## UpTime

W small cabas on the day I need to carry books


----------



## melikey

IntheOcean said:


> It's been a long time since I carried my Celine Asymmetrical. Such a beauty and fits a lot.
> View attachment 5054955



I love this bag and regret selling my grained leather one many years ago


----------



## IntheOcean

melikey said:


> I love this bag and regret selling my grained leather one many years ago


 I'm sorry! Mine was a complete impulse purchase and I couldn't be happier, it's definitely one of my (almost) 'Forever' bags.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> Hi dear. I'm pretty sure it was only released for one season - Fall 2011. I do not carry mine anymore, but it still is in my collection! The early years had the best quality honestly. I mean the leather lining inside and the attention to detail is sublime.


Thank you! I remember someone posting Celine prices here on the forums in early 2012. They mentioned this bag and how much it retails for and that's why I initially assumed it was also part of the 2012 collection. I completely agree about the quality! It's superb.


----------



## Sophia

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! I remember someone posting Celine prices here on the forums in early 2012. They mentioned this bag and how much it retails for and that's why I initially assumed it was also part of the 2012 collection. I completely agree about the quality! It's superb.



Wear yours in good health! I hope I can whip mine out soon!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sophia said:


> Wear yours in good health! I hope I can whip mine out soon!


 I'm really looking forward to enjoying it more this year, since I haven't really carried it this past winter.


----------



## littleblackbag

UpTime said:


> W small cabas on the day I need to carry books


I love your Bi-colour Cabas. I have it in black and really wish I'd picked up a Bi-coloured one a few years back. Don't know why they stopped making it.


----------



## UpTime

littleblackbag said:


> I love your Bi-colour Cabas. I have it in black and really wish I'd picked up a Bi-coloured one a few years back. Don't know why they stopped making it.


Agree. Bicolor looks nice. They should keep making it.


----------



## tykva75

cptsunnymuffin said:


> Papped by my husband while picking up some dessert. lol I miss carrying my belt bag daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713168


what size is it?


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

tykva75 said:


> what size is it?


It's a nano


----------



## muggles

My first day out with my holdall bucket.


----------



## melodycadence

Enjoying the spring sunshine with my new Ava


----------



## topglamchic

The belt bag is a workhorse. It came out with me for a full day of non stop appointments.


----------



## LJ2021

topglamchic said:


> The belt bag is a workhorse. It came out with me for a full day of non stop appointments.


What size is your belt bag?


----------



## topglamchic

LJ2021 said:


> What size is your belt bag?


So this is the mini size. This fits everything you can think of including a small umbrella and small water bottle. I use this on those days when I have a long day of errands. It’s a sophisticated look and the leather is hardy.

As I don’t have those types of days anymore I don’t get to use it as much.
Nevertheless, I really do love this one.


----------



## misskittee

This thread is sadly not very active but here is my new beauty in light Charcoal


----------



## minnie.t

misskittee said:


> This thread is sadly not very active but here is my new beauty in light Charcoal
> View attachment 5073219
> View attachment 5073220


Love this bag! Is this the medium size?


----------



## misskittee

minnie.t said:


> Love this bag! Is this the medium size?


Nope! The small


----------



## IntheOcean

misskittee said:


> This thread is sadly not very active but here is my new beauty in light Charcoal
> View attachment 5073219
> View attachment 5073220


Congrats! Classic casual bag and the Light Charcoal color is awesome, truly versatile and not boring at all


----------



## minnie.t

misskittee said:


> Nope! The small


Just wondering where you found this colour as it's not listed on the website. I only see grey but think the light charcoal is so much cuter!! thanks!


----------



## minnie.t

misskittee said:


> Nope! The small


I just switched my location on the website to US and I'm seeing all the colours now. Guess I won't be able to get it in Canada..


----------



## misskittee

minnie.t said:


> I just switched my location on the website to US and I'm seeing all the colours now. Guess I won't be able to get it in Canada..


Oh bummer!! I think grey is very similar but not sure how it is in person. I hope you find one you love!


----------



## ZofieUp

After a year of waiting, I finally found a trotteur that made my heart sing. Been wearing it non stop since I received it


----------



## lili45

misskittee said:


> This thread is sadly not very active but here is my new beauty in light Charcoal
> View attachment 5073219
> View attachment 5073220


Love your whole outfit, what a great cardigan too!


----------



## Luba87

misskittee said:


> This thread is sadly not very active but here is my new beauty in light Charcoal
> View attachment 5073219
> View attachment 5073220


Gorgy!!!


----------



## misskittee

Teen triomphe today


----------



## lili45

misskittee said:


> Teen triomphe today
> View attachment 5098408


You look great!


----------



## MeBagaholic

I need some help
Has anyone ordered online on celine.com in the US
How was your experience 
Did the bag come in a box and dustbag and beautiful packed 
Or should i go to the boutique 
Thankyou


----------



## thundercloud

My nano at brunch in Little Italy San Diego. Such a great travel crossbody!


----------



## SBunz25

thundercloud said:


> My nano at brunch in Little Italy San Diego. Such a great travel crossbody!
> View attachment 5131579


Love!!! Nano is one of my favorite pieces


----------



## coniglietta

misskittee said:


> Teen triomphe today
> View attachment 5098408



If you don't mind me asking, how much can the teen size fit? I love the look of smaller bags, but I want to at least fit a phone, wallet, lip balm, and sunglasses. Also how has the leather been holding up? Any scratches? I'm thinking about getting the canvas version. TIA


----------



## misskittee

coniglietta said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much can the teen size fit? I love the look of smaller bags, but I want to at least fit a phone, wallet, lip balm, and sunglasses. Also how has the leather been holding up? Any scratches? I'm thinking about getting the canvas version. TIA


It fits my phone with case (Samsung S20+), card holder, and key fob. Would definitely fit lip balm but unsure about sunglasses, might be tight. You could fit a wallet but would have to be compact, double check measurements to be sure.

I haven't worn too much but it looks just as new as day one so far!


----------



## volieren

Paired my beloved small Seau Sangle with a new Anine Bing shirt today


----------



## am1ly

Hi,

Just got this sublime medium classic in Lizard.
Love love her so much


----------



## BlueCherry

I finally got me a big bag  and it only cost me £1285


----------



## am1ly

BlueCherry said:


> I finally got me a big bag  and it only cost me £1285
> 
> View attachment 5132793


Hi,

 I’m really interested to get this too. 
Is this the small size? 
Do you have a photo wearing it?

Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

am1ly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m really interested to get this too.
> Is this the small size?
> Do you have a photo wearing it?
> 
> Thank you



Hi  

Yes it’s the small size but no pics as I haven’t had time to unwrap it yet but there are photos on the big bag thread


----------



## am1ly

BlueCherry said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it’s the small size but no pics as I haven’t had time to unwrap it yet but there are photos on the big bag thread


Thanks I will do some research


----------



## poonchsm

I’ve been going back and forth whether to buy the Knot Bracelet for so long until price went up (oh why Celine why?). Then I debated some more. Finally bit the bullet and I’m so happy I did it.


----------



## IntheOcean

poonchsm said:


> View attachment 5187485
> 
> I’ve been going back and forth whether to buy the Knot Bracelet for so long until price went up (oh why Celine why?). Then I debated some more. Finally bit the bullet and I’m so happy I did it.


Looks good on you!


----------



## poonchsm

IntheOcean said:


> Looks good on you!


Thank you! Now she goes with me everywhere


----------



## hermesgeek

She’s not having it with the snow


----------



## Yuki85

hermesgeek said:


> She’s not having it with the snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277054



Love to see a phantom, tired of all small bags. I should take out mine soon


----------



## nastywoman

I finally joined this forum after lurking.

This is my Phoebe-era Pillow, which may be the favorite in my collection.

This photo is a few years old.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Never get tired of her


----------



## Ghettoe

This is pretty much my daily bag.


----------



## coffee2go

During the trip to Brussels last September, my favorite travel bag ❤️


----------



## Ghettoe

Let me post a What’s in my bag. I normally don’t carry the huge wet wipes but I’m trying to finish them. I also have individual packets in my pouch.


----------



## coffee2go

My Cabas Phantom at the park


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Out shopping


----------



## MeBagaholic

With my Ava today


----------



## IntheOcean

Ghettoe said:


> Let me post a What’s in my bag. I normally don’t carry the huge wet wipes but I’m trying to finish them. I also have individual packets in my pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5314539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314540


LOVE your Coach watermelon pouch!


----------



## wannabelyn

it’s been a long time since I’ve shopped at Celine I’m in love with the triomphe bags!
I ended up with the wide belt as I wanted to wear it with jeans. hopefully I can get my hands on a teen triomphe belt soon!


----------



## cdean724

Luggage Mini in Napa


----------



## MegPoort

Absolutely adore my new Ava bag. The natural tan is stunning, the website just doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## littleblackbag

Been using my micro belt recently. Loving it!


----------



## poonchsm

Took my Medium Folco on a vacation for the first time. I was surprised by how much this small bag can hold.


----------



## littleblackbag

MegPoort said:


> Absolutely adore my new Ava bag. The natural tan is stunning, the website just doesn’t do it justice.


I love the Ava, looks awesome on you.


----------



## Jereni

Micro belt bag today!!! Love this piece.


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking my Phoebe-Philo-era drummed leather Mini Luggage in Souris out for a spin.


----------



## steph22

With my new Triomphe belt


----------



## MegPoort

My new micro belt bag in light taupe! For reference I am 5'9 and was suprisingly pleased with how long the straps were for a tall girl


----------



## MegPoort

steph22 said:


> With my new Triomphe belt
> View attachment 5428661


I adore this belt. I just picked one up over the weekend after wanting it for ages!!! I love your woven bag!!!!! Where is it from? It's soooo good!


----------



## Prada Prince

In my new office with my Souris Mini Luggage…


----------



## steph22

MegPoort said:


> I adore this belt. I just picked one up over the weekend after wanting it for ages!!! I love your woven bag!!!!! Where is it from? It's soooo good!



Thank you. The bag is from Lalo here - https://lalotheshop.com/collections/main-bags/products/lily-large-black


----------



## desertchic

My new Cabas Phantom on her first business trip.


----------



## MinimalistInStyle

My everyday bag: vintage Celine Horse carriage


----------



## pearlgrass

MinimalistInStyle said:


> My everyday bag: vintage Celine Horse carriage
> 
> View attachment 5530938



Absolutely STUNNING


----------



## fsadeli

MinimalistInStyle said:


> My everyday bag: vintage Celine Horse carriage
> 
> View attachment 5530938


love your style! is it preowned? I'm digging this bag!


----------



## nyeredzi

cdean724 said:


> View attachment 5382987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luggage Mini in Napa


So beautifully styled


----------



## etam87

Took my micro belt bag in light taupe with me on a girls trip to Sedona! Purchased a shorter taupe shoulder strap and love it so much.


----------



## jxwilliams

etam87 said:


> Took my micro belt bag in light taupe with me on a girls trip to Sedona! Purchased a shorter taupe shoulder strap and love it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579390


Great pic! Where did you find the shorter strap? The length looks perfect!


----------



## cdean724

nyeredzi said:


> So beautifully styled


Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## etam87

jxwilliams said:


> Great pic! Where did you find the shorter strap? The length looks perfect!


Thank you! I got it from an Etsy seller called MauttoAccessories. Asked them to make the step in the “classic taupe" colored leather with solid brass #19 clips.


----------



## jxwilliams

etam87 said:


> Thank you! I got it from an Etsy seller called MauttoAccessories. Asked them to make the step in the “classic taupe" colored leather with solid brass #19 clips.


Omg thank you so much! I just purchased the micro belt bag in taupe but am concerned about the long strap length (I’d like to shoulder carry). I was considering having a cobbler cut it but this is perfect!


----------



## MinimalistInStyle

fsadeli said:


> love your style! is it preowned? I'm digging this bag!


Thank you! It is preowned , I also have a white one


----------



## etam87

jxwilliams said:


> Omg thank you so much! I just purchased the micro belt bag in taupe but am concerned about the long strap length (I’d like to shoulder carry). I was considering having a cobbler cut it but this is perfect!


You’re welcome! I too considered bringing the strap to a cobbler but I am so glad I didn’t because I love having the option. I actually have been using it as a cross body a lot more lately!


----------



## fsadeli

MinimalistInStyle said:


> Thank you! It is preowned , I also have a white one
> 
> View attachment 5581310


love this! ❤️


----------



## jaskg144

My beautiful tan Luggage a few days ago


----------



## ChloeRD




----------



## cotonblanc

Been a hot minute – some Phoebe Philo, loafers and trousers.


----------



## cotonblanc

Old Céline Biker bag in black natural calfskin


----------



## Sophia

cotonblanc said:


> Old Céline Biker bag in black natural calfskin
> 
> View attachment 5595987


STILL one of my favorites!


----------



## Tatownz

steph22 said:


> With my new Triomphe belt


Hi there, this size looks perfect on you! I'm torn on which size to get, can you please kindly share what size is your belt - small or medium?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Snacking on some sushi & oysters after work (Pike & Rose, MD)


----------



## hikarupanda

Big bag bucket today!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Tatownz said:


> Hi there, this size looks perfect on you! I'm torn on which size to get, can you please kindly share what size is your belt - small or medium?


I’ve got the small and mine looks smaller I think she’s wearing the medium.


----------



## kissmesunday

Classique Triomphe Canvas


----------



## MainlyBailey

kissmesunday said:


> Classique Triomphe Canvas
> View attachment 5635459


Gorgeous and love your outfit!!


----------



## kissmesunday

MainlyBailey said:


> Gorgeous and love your outfit!!


Aww thank you ☺️


----------



## pearlgrass

kissmesunday said:


> Classique Triomphe Canvas
> View attachment 5635459



You look Fabulous!


----------



## Trillian_42

kissmesunday said:


> Classique Triomphe Canvas
> View attachment 5635459


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Adaniels729

Teacher conferences and a little shopping with my new Triomphe


----------



## MegPoort

Adaniels729 said:


> Teacher conferences and a little shopping with my new Triomphe
> View attachment 5640909


Love it!!!!! Is this the medium or teen???


----------



## Adaniels729

MegPoort said:


> Love it!!!!! Is this the medium or teen???


Medium! looks like a teen on me tho haha. I’m 5’6” and currently about 150 (hanging onto the baby weight even tho my baby is 1 - eye roll)


----------



## MegPoort

Adaniels729 said:


> Medium! looks like a teen on me tho haha. I’m 5’6” and currently about 150 (hanging onto the baby weight even tho my baby is 1 - eye roll)


I think it looks perfect!!!!!


----------



## Adaniels729

MegPoort said:


> I think it looks perfect!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sophia

Adaniels729 said:


> Teacher conferences and a little shopping with my new Triomphe
> View attachment 5640909


Stunning!


----------



## Ashalee654

MainlyBailey said:


> Snacking on some sushi & oysters after work (Pike & Rose, MD)
> 
> View attachment 5627346


How do you like your teen 16? This color is stunning! I want a 16 but can’t decide on the small or teen!


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2016 sailor bag in navy natural calfskin and Fall 2014 parka


----------



## jaskg144

cotonblanc said:


> Spring 2016 sailor bag in navy natural calfskin and Fall 2014 parka
> 
> View attachment 5655997



You look INCREDIBLE. So beyond chic


----------



## cotonblanc

jaskg144 said:


> You look INCREDIBLE. So beyond chic


Thank you! Beyond kind, sometimes we try to put in a bit of effort, yes? Haha


----------



## Sophia

cotonblanc said:


> Spring 2016 sailor bag in navy natural calfskin and Fall 2014 parka
> 
> View attachment 5655997


And after all these years of collecting everything and anything Phoebe - we somehow have ended up with so many of the same Natural Calfskin bags in our collection. Love this - Amazing as always!


----------



## ColdSteel

Took my bicolor (I’m pretty sure it’s smooth calfskin 2015 or 2016? I’m all cozy in bed!) preloved mini belt bag out for the first time yesterday. 

She’s so lovely. Couldn’t have found a better color combo.


----------



## baglover715

Blue on blue on blue for some last minute Christmas shopping


----------



## cotonblanc

Spring 2010 strapless trio pouch.


----------

